#ubuntu-br 2011-05-02
<Ursinha> e ai minha gente
<rollervixi> opa
<ZNC> Ola Ursinha :-D
<Ursinha> ZNC, ola :D
<ZNC> :=)
<Thiago_MGMB> Boa noite a todos...
<Thiago_MGMB> alguém sugere um canal para falar sobre o Natty
<Thiago_MGMB> Instalei ele em meu netbook e não gostei do UNITY...
<Thiago_MGMB> alguém já utilizou ele com o GNOME 3?
<rollervixi> cara eu to com o 11.04 to apanhando ainda, mas ele é bom demais
<rollervixi> a unica coisa que eu to reclamando ainda é da instabilidade do sistema
<rollervixi> Thiago_MGMB, o Unity é muito bom cara, facilita muito a vida
<Thiago_MGMB> baixei o KUBUNTU 11.04 ... estou esperando um tempo pra testar pois estou fazendo algumas modificações em toda minha base de dados
<Thiago_MGMB> pow eu gostei achei muito bunito ...
<Thiago_MGMB> mas oq me fez apaixonar pelo gnome foi a operacionalidade
<Thiago_MGMB> eu achei o UNITY um pouco complicado ... fora isso gostei muito ...
<Thiago_MGMB> uma bela interface...
<rollervixi> eu já fui o contrario XD
<Thiago_MGMB> mas pra mim ta muito enrolado ainda
<rollervixi> ele deixou meu pc com cara de tablet kkkkk
<Thiago_MGMB> pow ... oq me chateou foi q ele naum ta personalizável como as outras versões
<Thiago_MGMB> achei isso um furo ...
<rollervixi> é... ta faltando customização de verdade, mas até que eu to começando a brincar nele sim
<Thiago_MGMB> pow o legal da coisa eh isso
<rollervixi> mas o Elementary ta funcionando mais ou menos, isso já é um começo
<rollervixi> apesar que o 10.10 da uma surra linda no 11.04
<Thiago_MGMB> eu sinceramente já to numa certa defensiva
<Thiago_MGMB> instalei o 11.04 em todas as minhas máquinas
<Thiago_MGMB> mas me arrependi ... em meu desktop eu reinstalei o 10.1o
<rollervixi> o que eu to mais chateado é que ele ta meio lento pra inicializar
<Thiago_MGMB> q está perfeito
<rollervixi> o 10.10 é lindo
<Thiago_MGMB> pow aqui na minha máquina q eh modesta o 10.10 ta um tiro... o Natty rateou um bocado
<Thiago_MGMB> pra abrir o mozilla ele ficou muito lento
<rollervixi> fora as travadas nos programas
<Thiago_MGMB> sim realmente
<rollervixi> mas eu ainda acho que é por ter saido agora.
<rollervixi> apesar de ter tido a fase beta... ¬¬
<Thiago_MGMB> pow ... naum estou querendo meter o pau ... mas achu q vou ficar no 10.10 até aparecer uma solução ao nível
<Thiago_MGMB> vamos ver se quando sair o 11.10 a coisa muda...
<rollervixi> eu tambem torci o nariz quando o 10.10 saiu
<rollervixi> eu amava o 10.04
<rollervixi> acho que vai ser a mesma coisa com o 11.04
<Thiago_MGMB> será?
<marcelomauro> qual a vantagem/desvantagem se de setar o item atualizações sugeridas no gerenciador de atualizações
<Thiago_MGMB> eu sou positivo ...
<rollervixi> marcelomauro, voce diz no sistema operacional ou em aplicativos em geral?
<marcelomauro> no sistema cara
<marcelomauro> l no gerenciador de atualizações tem essa opção
<marcelomauro> será que bugga o sistema?
<Thiago_MGMB> quem sabe eles fazem uma versão com gnome 3... assim como existe o KUBUNTU, XUBUNTU e LUBUNTU... pode existir um GUBUNTU
<rollervixi> bom... tirando essas atualizações bruscas como foi do 10.10 para o 11.04, a vantagem é estar livre de erros do passado
<rollervixi> por mim a canonical deveria ter optado pelo Gnome Shell ao invés do Unity, mas deve ter rolado alguma coisa para essa escolha
<rollervixi> vai saber...
<marcelomauro> mas ela não é setada por padrão não é isso? Sempre tive medo de experimentar e avacalhar com o sistema
<Thiago_MGMB> Marcelo ... pow bixu ... vc marca as opções ... eu sempre optei por atualizar ao máximo ... todas as atualizações sugeridas ...
<rollervixi> se voce tiver repositorio unstable voce pode pegar uma atualização bichada
<rollervixi> mas se ta tudo nas estaveis pode atualizar sem medo
<Thiago_MGMB> em casos raros de particularidades em algum pacote eu naum instalo mas isso eh raro ...
<marcelomauro> é isso que tou a fim de saber mano, se alguém já fez e não deu pau
<rollervixi> não da
<rollervixi> só pode dar pau em repositorio que tem beta e versão instavel
<rollervixi> porque ta em teste
<Thiago_MGMB> isso aeee... olha com os repositórios estáveis eu nunca tive dor de cabeça
<marcelomauro> hummm, ok, vou meter as caras então
<rollervixi> voce ta usando o 10.10?
<Thiago_MGMB> olha eu utilizo o UBUNTU TWEAK pra gerenciar repositórios ... ]
<Thiago_MGMB> e tb ter referencias de coisas novas ...
<Thiago_MGMB> lá vc pode optar por repositórios estáveis ...
<rollervixi> Eu tive que usar o Ubuntu Tweak para alterar a tela de Login ¬¬
<rollervixi> coisa que no 10.10 você fazia sem problemas
<marcelomauro> rollervixi, cara, nesse momento estou no debia squeeze, mas já tenho o 11.04 em dual boot
<Thiago_MGMB> pow pra mim aqui q naum uso UBUNTU a muito tempo  uso bastante o tweak
<marcelomauro> não conheço o tweak
<Thiago_MGMB> UBUNTU TWEAK
<marcelomauro> Thiago_MGMB, usa  o que mano
<Thiago_MGMB> uma ótima ferramenta
<Thiago_MGMB> eu uso o ubuntu 10.10
<marcelomauro> não gostei muito do 11-04, daí como comecei mesmo foi no Debian resolvi instalar hoje
<Thiago_MGMB> tenho o 11.04 no netbook ... mas to migrando pro kubuntu...
<marcelomauro> os dois no notebook
<Thiago_MGMB> apesar de naum me dar bem com kde quero fazer uma experiência
<marcelomauro> não gosto do kde (questão de gosto pessoal)
<Thiago_MGMB> pow eu tb naum gostava ...
<Thiago_MGMB> eu tenho o habito de experimentar diversas distros ...
<Thiago_MGMB> tenho mais de 40 live-cds de distros diferentes
<Thiago_MGMB> eu tenho um projeto de reciclagem de computadores jogados no lixo
<Thiago_MGMB> eu reciclo e ensino pessoas carentes a usar ...
<Thiago_MGMB> uma distro q eu tenho usado muito em máquinas modestas eh a biglinux
<marcelomauro> eu tb tenho muitos cds
<rollervixi> Po dahora isso Thiago
<marcelomauro> comprei o laptop agora para liberar o desktop só para brincar
<rollervixi> Meu pai tem uma Ong e eu estava pensando em fazer algo parecido com isso
<Thiago_MGMB> pow eu estou meio desatualixado pela falta de tempo pra estudar ... estava trabalhando direto ... agora to por conta própria novamente ... to voltando a me atualizar
<rollervixi> eu estava pensando em colocar o Kurumin neles
<Thiago_MGMB> pow temos muitas distros boas pra aproveitar ...
<Thiago_MGMB> eu usei muita distro bacana ... pra quem nunca teve contato com LINUX eu prefiro usar KDE
<rollervixi> Uma coisa que eu não entendo é porque o brasileiro usa Windows
<Thiago_MGMB> pq se assemelha um pouco com a interface do windows
<Thiago_MGMB> pow bichu ... infelizmente WINDOWS eh um mau necessário
<Thiago_MGMB> mas graças a DEUS o LINUX ta conquistando seu mercado
<Thiago_MGMB> temos muita distro bacana ...
<rollervixi> eu só uso pra jogar jogos que o wine não roda
<marcelomauro> no meu trabalho ninguem usa mais windows
<Thiago_MGMB> pow eu trabalho com INFO...
<rollervixi> o Ubuntu, Mint, Fedora e tantos outros da uma surra no Windows
<Thiago_MGMB> nunca fiz uma curso se quer
<Thiago_MGMB> sou autodidata
<Thiago_MGMB> estava trabalhando numa empresa aonde eu era encarregado técnico
<marcelomauro> ahh, o mint, não entendi a proposta. Ele é ou um Ubuntu ou um Debian, só isso. Muda só a cara
<Thiago_MGMB> pow gerenciei uma rede com fedora core 4
<Thiago_MGMB> pow MINT eh uma distro baseada no UBUNTU ... e o UBUNTU baseado no DEBIAN
<marcelomauro> então
<marcelomauro> vamos de debian logo
<rollervixi> sim o Debian é o melhor a se usar mesmo
<rollervixi> mas eu to muito preguiçoso
<Thiago_MGMB> pow eu usei debian ... ele eh uma ótima plataforma pra servidor ...
<Thiago_MGMB> o UBUNTU eh nada mais nada menos q um DEBIAN
<Thiago_MGMB> só q as atualizações do debian demoram muito
<PingaR0x> usa unstable =]
<marcelomauro> mas tem algumas questões de licenças que um permite e outro não
<Thiago_MGMB> e do UBUNTU eh direto ... quase todo dia tem uma atualização boa
<marcelomauro> Thiago_MGMB, mas o preço disso não é a instabilidade não?
<Thiago_MGMB> pow questões de licença ... nunca reparei nesse mérito naum
<Thiago_MGMB> pow sim ... por isso o DEBIAN eh bom pra servidores
<Thiago_MGMB> mas o debian eh uma distro muiuto trabalhosa pra quem administra
<marcelomauro> mas tem, faz parte da filosofia GNU?Linux que é muito mais rígida quando a código não livre
<rollervixi> Eu posso estar falando asneira, mas eu uso o Ubuntu por ser mais comodo
<Thiago_MGMB> DEBIAN eh bem estável ...
<xGrind> qndo sai o proximo LTS ?
<rollervixi> tipo tem o Medibuntu
<xGrind> rollervixi; anda de inline brother? xD
<Thiago_MGMB> sim sem dúvidas q o ubuntu eh muito comodo ...
<rollervixi> sim, desde muleque
<Thiago_MGMB> o debian vem basicamente pelado ...
<Thiago_MGMB> e se vc for baixar todos as isos dele vc fica doido
<xGrind> rollervixi; chik . andei por 3 anos mas to parado. vc é de onde?
<Thiago_MGMB> e vai baixar muita coisa desnecessária
<rollervixi> xGrind, so de Campinas, interior de SP
<marcelomauro> ahh, mas não precisa baixar todos os CDs cara
<Thiago_MGMB> marcelomauro
<marcelomauro> são 43
<marcelomauro> heheeh
<Thiago_MGMB> eu sei q naum precisa ...
<Thiago_MGMB> por isso q digo trabalhoso se vc for montar um servidor por exemplo ...
<Thiago_MGMB> pow se vc baixar uma lts do ubuntu server
<Thiago_MGMB> vc ta com quase tudo q precisa
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, o próximo LTS é o 12.04, ano que vem
<marcelomauro> isso é verdade
<Thiago_MGMB> só configurar ... naum precisa baixar quase pacote nenhum]
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; vlw man
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; to pensando em voltar pro 10.04 e esperar o 12.04
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<marcelomauro> mas da'vc t[a e dizendo que o diferencial é apenas a escolha dos pacotes?
<rollervixi> cara eu to querendo meter a cara num debian mas eu vi que são 35 dvd ou cds
<rollervixi> ae desenimou
<Thiago_MGMB> naum ... eu achu q o ubuntu tem mais facilidades ...
<omelete> instalei o debian hj
<omelete> netinstall
<Thiago_MGMB> Andre_Gondim;  vc que é uma pessoa mais ligada na comunidade, oq está achando das diferenças do 11.04 pro 10.10?
<marcelomauro> eu queria entender relamente qual a diferença dos sistemas que são baseados em outros. Se não tem um diferencial sólido não vejo a finalidade real
<Andre_Gondim> Thiago_MGMB, gostei muito, tenho visto vários relatos positivos
<Thiago_MGMB> eu tb gostei muito porém to achando meio anti-operacional
<Thiago_MGMB> com o gnome era muito objetivo
<Thiago_MGMB> achei enrolado ... um pouco complicado pra quem eh iniciante
<marcelomauro> Andre_Gondim, acho que ficou mais difícil de achar as coisas. Numa primeira fase precisei de 50% a mais de click para fazer a mesma coisa
<Thiago_MGMB> achei o 11.04 uma interface se smartphone ...
<rollervixi> fato
<Thiago_MGMB> ou tablets
<rollervixi> 11.04 eu to me sentindo num tablet
 * ZNC linus nao curte tablets By: Youtube ponto com
<Thiago_MGMB> achu q o unity é uma ótima interface para tablets ... mas pra desktop ...
<Thiago_MGMB> bom ... eu sou positivo ... espero q as coisas mudem
<Thiago_MGMB> pra melhor ...
<Thiago_MGMB> q fique mais personalizável
<marcelomauro> experimentei numa maquina virtual o gnome-shell, ele tá mais intuitivo
<Thiago_MGMB> eu to esperando um cadinho ... quero em breve esperimentar
<Thiago_MGMB> eu como disse sou autodidata
<Thiago_MGMB> quero aprender mais coisas ...
<Thiago_MGMB> tenho lido bastante ...
<marcelomauro> usa uma ideia parecida mas com uma ligeira melhorada. Assim, vc clica menos para achar as coisas. O Unity, se vc usar o teclado é rápido, mas não sei se quero voltar a usar o teclado
<Thiago_MGMB> to me dedicando ao aperfeiçoamento em linhas de comando
<Thiago_MGMB> pow bichu ... eu adoro usar teclado com comandos
<Thiago_MGMB> comecei a usar pcs na era do MS-DOS
<valter> Boa noite pessoal !
<marcelomauro> eu tb gosto cara, mas no quisito desktop, quando vc tá naquela pressa para terminar uma tarefa para o seu chefe, lebrar de um comando não é a melhor pedida
<Thiago_MGMB> pow sou viciado em comandos pelo teclado
<Thiago_MGMB> pow q isso achu comando pelo teclado mais rápido
<Thiago_MGMB> pow existem atalhos pelo teclado
<marcelomauro> pois no unity aperta a tecla super e sai apertando as teclar que tu vai ver um monte de coisa
<Thiago_MGMB> vou testar aqui
<rollervixi> nossa como eu to apanhando para sincronizar o ipod nessa versão...
<Andre_Gondim> Thiago_MGMB, http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/atalhos-do-unity-o-shell-padrao-do-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/ :P
<marcelomauro> eu não acho, minha memŕia é visual, não é "dedual"   (rsrsrsrsr)
<Thiago_MGMB> rss ... legal ...
<Thiago_MGMB>  Obrigado ANDRÉ ..
<Thiago_MGMB> vou dar uma olhada
<marcelomauro> os comandos de linha aprende-se hoje, amanhã, se não usar cotidianamente tem que estudar tudo de novo
<rollervixi> gente já volto
<Thiago_MGMB>  to ligando meu netbook aqui ao lado pra testar os comandos do UNITY
<marcelomauro> já olhei esse post do André Gondin umas 15 vezes e me esqueço dos atalhos
<marcelomauro> tenho que pregar um adesivo no meu laptop
<Thiago_MGMB> ok
<Thiago_MGMB> pow sei lá ... eu uso muita linha de comando hoje
* Andre_Gondim changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Thiago_MGMB> pra instalar pacotes naum tem coisa melhor ...
<omelete> uso mais linha de comando tb
<marcelomauro> eu uso o sinaptics
<marcelomauro> acho mais fácil encontrar o que eu quero
<Thiago_MGMB> eu já fiz uma colinha pra quando preciso customizar ou padronizar umas máquinas ... tenho tudo impresso ... e plastificado ...
<marcelomauro> mas isso é questão de gosto, eu sei
<Thiago_MGMB> fica tudo aqui do lado ...
<marcelomauro> então, perde isso aí um dia que tu esteja aperreado para entregar um artigo para ontem! Tu vais entender o que digo.
<Thiago_MGMB> preciso de algo novo ou modificar algo eu escrevo com caneta de retro por cima de de tempo em tempo eu atualizo e reimprimo
<valter> Alguém pode me informar se é possível modificar a partição no ubuntu 10.10 sem danificar  o windows xp ?
<Thiago_MGMB> sim ...
<marcelomauro> valter o que quer fazer?
<Thiago_MGMB> eu já cansei de apagar partição ou até mesmo aumentar e diminuir sem causar erro na partição do windows
<marcelomauro> já tem os dois sistemas instalados? Se sim se alterar a partição com o ubuntu não vai alterar a partição com winxp
<valter> Eu tentei atualizar o ubuntu mas não consegui por falta de espaço..
<Thiago_MGMB> como assim
<marcelomauro> então, no caso , você quer diminuir a do winxp para aumetar a do ubuntu
<valter> pode ser mas..
<valter> acho que tem espaço no ubuntu
<Thiago_MGMB> como vc particionou sua unidade ?
<valter> tem 11 GB
<Thiago_MGMB> vc naum instalou em paralelo com o winxp?
<valter> devo ter particionado erradamente
<Thiago_MGMB> possivelmente ...
<marcelomauro> meu sistema aqui tem menos de 4,5gb cara, dá de sobra
<Thiago_MGMB> pow eu tenho uma maquina cobaia com hd de 10gb rodando o 10.10
<valter> TEnho 29 GB no windows e 11 Gb no ubuntu
<Thiago_MGMB> 11 dá de sobra ...
<Thiago_MGMB> vc deve ter feito algo errado no particionamento
<valter> eu tenho o 10.10, tentei atualizar para 11
<valter> posso colocar aqui o relatório da partição ?
<marcelomauro> mais de 3 linhas não
<Thiago_MGMB> pow deve ser muito grande
<Thiago_MGMB> naum eh legal passar mais q 3 linhas aqui
<valter> umas 20 linhas
<Thiago_MGMB> xiii
<marcelomauro> !paste
<Thiago_MGMB> sim
<Thiago_MGMB> paste eh a solução
<valter> vou tentar
<Andre_Gondim> paste.ubuntu.com
<valter> !paste
<valter> não recebi dados do !paste
<valter> !paste
<zer0ne> Andre_Gondim | paste.ubuntu.com
<Andre_Gondim> valter, o bot está fora, use o paste.ubuntu.com
<valter> ok vou tentar
<valter> já colei no paste, o que faço agora ?
<zer0ne> cliquei em !Paste
<zer0ne> e jogue o link aqui
<Thiago_MGMB> gente vou jantar ... boa noite a todos ...
<Thiago_MGMB> assim q terminar eu volto ...
<valter> eu cliquei no link download e entrei no launchpad...
<valter> fiz besteira ?
<zer0ne> não precisava clicar
<zer0ne> clique no navegador para retornar
<zer0ne> copie o URL e cole aqui
<everton> Boa NOite
<valter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602063/
<zer0ne> ;)
<valter> sou iniciante
<zer0ne> tranquilo
<zer0ne> :)
<valter> :)
<everton> Estou com problema na minha placa wi-fi no 11.04
<everton> isso nunca aconteceu
<everton> eu ia em sistemas - drivers adicionais e ele detectava.
<everton> nessa versao nao
<everton> alguem pode me ajudar?
<zer0ne> valter: tu tem quanto de memoria ram?
<Andre_Gondim> everton, não estás achando a opção?
<valter> onde vejo memória ram no ubuntu ?
<everton> Andre. tem a opção sim.
<zer0ne> Aplicativos> Sistema> Monitor de Sistema
<valter> sistema=> administração ?
<everton> Só q diz que nao tem nada p instalar
<zer0ne> guia Sistema
<everton> Em sombreado no icone de rede. aparece q tem q habilitar o firmware
<valter> não estou achando
<zer0ne> valter: posso estar errado mas creio que 5 gb na raiz / suportaria um upgrade
<valter> é o que tem na raíz
<zer0ne> eu só perguntei sobre a memoria ram pois sua swap tem quase 1 gb
<zer0ne> e se por exemplo tu tem uns 2gb ou mais de memoria ram nem precisaria de tanto
<valter> acho que exagerei :)
<zer0ne> bom vou te dizer o que eu faria
<zer0ne> faria uma instalação limpa do Ubuntu
<valter> hãn ?
<zer0ne> juntaria as partições (menos a do windows)
<valter> acha melhor ?
<zer0ne> criaria uma partição de 100mb pra swap
<zer0ne> e o resto pra / e deixaria tudo junto
<zer0ne> não colocaria separado /home /tmp etc..
<valter> eu não deveria por 5GB no home , é isso ?
<zer0ne> já tem
<valter> não ponho nada pro /Home ?
<zer0ne> pelo paste sua home tem 5.7
<valter> isso
<zer0ne> seguindo o que eu faria
<zer0ne> não precisaria separar a /home
<zer0ne> ficaria tudo em uma partição só
<zer0ne> mas é o que eu faria
<valter> certo
<zer0ne> a maioria dos usuários preferem separado
<zer0ne> pelo menos os que conheço hehe
<valter> zer0ne: ok..obrigado
<zer0ne> mas aguarda ae.. talvez alguém tenha uma idéia melhor
<valter> blz
<zer0ne> ou possa te explicar se as partições separadas é uma opção melhor
<valter>  mas não entendi por que faltou espaço pra atualizar o ubuntu
<zer0ne> eu também não... pq 5gb daria
<valter> será por que a / está quase lotada ?
<valter> achei que daria pra tirar do ?home ou do xp e passar pra raiz
<zer0ne> é pode ter sido.. durante o upgrade alguns arquivos podem ter sido adicionados e que acabaram ocupando o resto da partição
<valter> vc acha que não dá p/ aumentar ?
<zer0ne> da sim mas vou te falar
<zer0ne> sem um No-Break eu não faria um resize
<zer0ne> primerio pq demora d+
<valter> ??
<zer0ne> e se a luz piscar
<zer0ne> já elvis
<valter> mesmo com estabilizador ?
<zer0ne> o resize ele não apenas joga o espaço
<zer0ne> ele movimenta a partição
<zer0ne> imagine se faltar luz na hora que a partição ta sendo movimentada
<zer0ne> não tenho certeza mas acho que pode até danificar o HDD
<valter> o loco !
<zer0ne> e demora cara
<valter> é bem possivel
<zer0ne> fazer resize
<valter> entendi
<valter> pra ver se entendi mesmo...
<zer0ne> por isso minha sugestão de fazer uma instalação limpa
<valter> vc acha que 11 GB tá bom e..
<zer0ne> ta sim
<zer0ne> eu não sei como ta o Ubuntu
<valter> distribuo 100 MB para swap
<zer0ne> se vc tiver 2gb de ram ou mais
<valter> e o resto todo pra /?
<zer0ne> ta de bom tamanho
<zer0ne> isso
<valter> eu não lembro a ram
<valter> zer0ne:   Valeu ! até mais
<zer0ne> até +
<zer0ne> abraço
<valter> baraço !
<valter> abrqaço ! :)
<valter> to mau...abraço
<zer0ne> kk
<valter> hehe
<valter> só mais uma..
<valter> qual o comando pra sair ?
<zer0ne> sair do sistema?
<valter> educadamente ?
<valter> daqui
<zer0ne> tu ta usando qual irc cliente?
<zer0ne> --> /exit
<valter> web
<zer0ne> é só fechar
<valter> vou clicar no x hehe
<valter> é que estava lendo umas orientações
<valter> do Xchat
<valter> mas nada a verr ?
<valter> tcha !
<zer0ne> falou
<valter> tchau ! (meu teclado tá agarrando)
<MarconM> juizmill: deu certo
<MarconM> conseguiu fazer o unity funcionar
<bemlindo> Boa noite ubunteiros
<geowany_> Olá, bípedes!
<MarconM> Ola Noobs
<MarconM> \o\
<MarconM> Camila: oi
<geowany_> Camila: oi gata, quer tc?
<MarconM> Camila: tc de onde
<MarconM> Ursinha: ta dando pau ae com skype
<PingaR0x> MarconM: pau em que sentido?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: pau = problema, dando erro, nao funfa direito, etc..
<PingaR0x> MarconM: detalhe pq eu to usando normal aqui
<MarconM> entao nao ta dando pau
<MarconM> xD
<PingaR0x> qual seu problema?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: as vezes ele nao conecta
<PingaR0x> a ligação?
<MarconM> tudo
<MarconM> ele nao entra
<PingaR0x> eita
<MarconM> dae tem q reiciniar
<MarconM> e volta
<PingaR0x> o pc?!
<MarconM> sim
<MalMen> boas
<MalMen> estou com problemas em ter a minha placa ati a rodar no u buntu
<MalMen> alguem me pode ajudar ?
<giano_> o Geowany caiu e levo nóis né
<MalMen> ja tentei o modo manual e tambem me da erro
<MarconM> geowany_: caiu
<giano_> kkkkk
<Kazenin> geowany_, doeu muito ?
<MarconM> giano_: voces estao on ainda
<MarconM> aehauheuh
<giano_> eu to
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> chama ae
<MarconM> de novo
<Kazenin> estou conectado
<MarconM> geowany_: voce ta off para min
<MarconM> giano_: geowany_ ta off para min
 * MarconM chorando .... me ligaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> esse debian ... dando pau genti
<MarconM> aeuhauehaueahuahea
<MarconM> geowany_: instala o kurumin ae se quer usar o kde
<Ursinha> kurumin.... meu Deus
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> MarconM, imagina se tivesse um ubuntu com kdeOH WAIT
<geowany__> putz...mal chego e vcs dão um pisão no meu pé, chutam meu saco e me dão uma pedrada
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> aeuhaueheauehauah
<giano_> meu instala o biglinux geowany
<MarconM> geowany__: liga pra morimoto
<MarconM> ele sabe instalar o kurumin
<MarconM> com kDE
<geowany__> big linux é um defunto que esqueceram de enterrar
<giano_> só não pode atualiza porque quebra o sistema kkkk
<maraja> Pessoas, quem estava usando o Natty Beta. Como faz para atualizar para a versao final?
<MarconM> apt-get upgrade
<Daekdroom> maraja, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maraja> mas ele nao atualiza nada com isso
<bemlindo> e so usar o gerenciador de atualizações
<Daekdroom> Quer dizer que já está na versão final, maraja
<maraja> Entao mudou pouquissima coisa do Beta2 para a final?
<maraja> achei estranho isso
<PingaR0x> maraja: mudou qse nada
<Ursinha> maraja, abre um terminal e digita lsb_release -a
<Ursinha> por favor :)
<maraja> espera um minuto que na real o Natty esta em outro computador
<Ursinha> ah, tendi
<maraja> No LSB modules are available.
<maraja> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<maraja> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<maraja> Release:	11.04
<maraja> Codename:	natty
<maraja> caso fosse beta avisaria?
<Andre_Gondim> maraja, estaria como branch na mensagem
<maraja> humm ok. Outra duvida, alguem conseguiu instalar o Ubuntu no Macbook 5,2? Ja tentei o Lucid, o Maverick e Natty e, apesar de consiguir fazer boot pela pendrive e instalar. QUando reinicio ele nao da boot pelo HD..
<maraja> sim, instalei o refit
<MarconM> maraja: para que comprar um MAC
<MarconM> e instalar o ubuntu
<MarconM> ou outro OS
<maraja> Eu tinha o Mac antes de conhecer o ubuntu.
<MarconM> instala o paralells Desktop
<MarconM> e usa no paralells
<MarconM> fica perfeito
<MarconM> olha no youtube
<PingaR0x> maraja: tem como eu faço isso mias nao recomendo não
<Andre_Gondim> tem uma versão do Ubuntu que é para mac
<PingaR0x> Andre_gondim: independe de versão é so usar um software para gerenciar o boot que resolve
<maraja> eu usei essa isso do amd64 for mac
<maraja> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac
<maraja> No macbook 5.1 consegui isntalar com sucesso.. Nao sei o que esta acontecendo neste outro (da minha namorada)
<PingaR0x> vc ta usando um mac com processador intel né?
<maraja> sim
<PingaR0x> maraja: ja ouviu flar de refit?
<maraja> estou usando ele sim
<maraja> (o refit)
<PingaR0x> certo
<PingaR0x> qual erro está dando?
<maraja> Depois que entro pelo livependrive e instalo, pede para reiniciar
<maraja> quando reinicio e seleciono o pinguim no refit
<maraja> ele paralisa em uma tela preta
<maraja> fica so piscando  o cursor
<PingaR0x> vc sincronizo antes?
<maraja> sim
<PingaR0x> deu algum erro?
<maraja> nao
<maraja> Ja tentei colocar os parametros do grub acpci=off, maxcpus=1 tambem com zero efeito
<PingaR0x> tenta usar a versão comum
<PingaR0x> sem ser pra mac
<PingaR0x> use o bootcamp
<PingaR0x> para gerar uma partição windows
<PingaR0x> e dela vc configura como vc quiser
<maraja> eu fiz com bootcamp
<maraja> a versao comum do natty nao testei, mas a do lucid e do maverick ja havia testado sem sucesso
<PingaR0x> engraçado, eu tenho a 11.04 no meu mac
<PingaR0x> so que ele eh 4,1
<MarconM> #semtreta
<maraja> pois eh, eu no Macbook 5,1 da minha irma eu consegui e ta rodano maravilhosamente bem
<PingaR0x> maraja: no seu funcionou sem problemas o liveusb?
<BerinjelaCosmica> MarconM: -.-'
<maraja> eu usei o Plop manager
<maraja> gravei um CD com o Plop
<MarconM> BerinjelaCosmica: posso ajudalo
<BerinjelaCosmica> MarconM: sim...
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> pode dizer
<BerinjelaCosmica> MarconM: instalei o trinity aqui no famelix e tá dando uns erros
<BerinjelaCosmica> no amsn
<BerinjelaCosmica> pode me ajudar?
<Ursinha> BerinjelaCosmica, mais facil achar ajuda no #famelix-br :P
<BerinjelaCosmica> Ursinha: eu só queria usar meu nick aqui
<BerinjelaCosmica> posso??/
<MarconM> BerinjelaCosmica: voce conhece o KID
<BerinjelaCosmica> Ursinha: não vou mais chamar ninguem de noob não
<BerinjelaCosmica> tá?
<BerinjelaCosmica> palavra de escoteiro
<giano_> existe famelix-br?
<BerinjelaCosmica> ||
<Ursinha> giano_, não tenho idéia :)
<BerinjelaCosmica> || <- dois dedinhos
<MarconM> aeuhauhehuhu
<MarconM> aeuhauhuahuh
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> BerinjelaCosmica, mas escoteiro são 3, não são?
<MarconM> |i| <<<<<<<< BerinjelaCosmica  olha nas entre linhas
<BerinjelaCosmica> Ursinha: usar 3 dedos foi descontinuado
<sara_> oi
<Ursinha> MarconM, se vc quis dizer oq ue to pensando, melhor não :)
<Ursinha> sara_, olá
<MarconM> Ursinha: soh voce entendeu
<BerinjelaCosmica> hein...mas seu cair de bicicleta numa ladeira...
<MarconM> xD
<BerinjelaCosmica> será que sara?
<MarconM> sara_: oi
<BerinjelaCosmica> se eu passar gelol, sara_ ?
<Ursinha> afe
<sara_> affś
<Ursinha> larga a menina
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> sara_, como podemos ajuda-la?
<sara_> ajudala como  a sim ?
<MarconM> " passa gelol que sara_ "
<Ursinha> gente
<sara_> entrei nesse programa aki no meu pc
<Ursinha> parou
<Ursinha> sara_, ah tá
<giano_> quando casa sara
<BerinjelaCosmica> sara_: oi gatar
<sara_>  e ate agora não entendi oke é isso?
<BerinjelaCosmica> sara_: oi gata, quer tc?
<BerinjelaCosmica> eu tenho cam
<Ursinha> BerinjelaCosmica, vc quer ser banido de novo?
<BerinjelaCosmica> Ursinha: eu to banido -.-'
<Nilodanx5> lolo
<BerinjelaCosmica> vai desbanir meu nick não?
<Ursinha> BerinjelaCosmica, eu desbani vc
<Ursinha> BerinjelaCosmica, se continuar vou banir esse tb, respeito
<BerinjelaCosmica> [22:34] [474] Geowany #ubuntu-br Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<sara_> oke ta acontecendo
<BerinjelaCosmica> Ursinha: to desrespeitando quem?
<BerinjelaCosmica> só to passando o queixo na gatinha
<sara_> ?
<BerinjelaCosmica> pode não?
<Ursinha> sara_, o programa chama xchat-gnome, isso aqui é irc, que é um tipo de bate-papo, e essa é a sala do #ubuntu-br :)
<BerinjelaCosmica> ta com ciumes é?
<MarconM> sara_: nao liguei foi soh brincadira desculpa ok
<MarconM> sara_: se precisa de ajuda soh pedir
<sara_> ta
<PingaR0x> iai
<Pretto> demorou
<bemlindo> aki e um canal de discursao para usuarios do ubuntu
<sara_> alguem tem orkut ai?
<bemlindo> seja bem vinda sara_
<Ursinha> hehe
<giano_> eu
<giano_> tenho orkut
<bemlindo> eu tbm
<MarconM> o.O
<Pretto> sara_: aqui é um canal de ajuda
<sara_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sara_> canal de ajuda
<sara_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> sara_, esse aqui é um canal de suporte, pra quem tem problemas no ubuntu, se vc quiser bater papo com o pessoal, só digitar ai /j ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<PingaR0x> sem um #
<PingaR0x> eh so #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, são dois fio
<Ursinha> :P
<sara_> passa o orkut alguem ai?
<PingaR0x> realy?
<Ursinha> sorry
<MarconM> thanks
<Pretto> demorô, tá  sem freio
<giano_> orkut = gianomaciel
<giano_> kkkkkkkkk
 * KDE-ZNC Relembra do passado '-.-
<PingaR0x> alguem ta tendo alguns crash do nada com o firefox?
<MarconM> MarconM: relembra do futuro
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, que tipo
<MarconM> Ursinha: conseguiu algo
<MarconM> do atalho la
<PingaR0x> crasho do nada
<PingaR0x> huahua
<Ursinha> MarconM, eu nem entendi o que vc precisa
<PingaR0x> tava abrindo o google
<PingaR0x> crash
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, ah, firefox né :/
<PingaR0x> umas 3 vezes
<Ursinha> se bem que faz tempo que isso não me acontece por aqui
<MarconM> verdade
<MarconM> Ursinha: sorry ... xD
<Celsinho> Ursinha,
<Celsinho> :*
<Celsinho> licensed, top top
<Ursinha> Celsinho, ce conhece o licensed?
<Ursinha> ou se enganou? :P
<licensed> Ursinha, esse bixo programava em mirc comigo na redebrasil kkkk
<bemlindo> aew galerinha acabei de atualizar meu ubuntu aki vou so reiniciar pra ver como ficou e jaja falo pra vcs
<bemlindo> o que eu achei
<Pretto> Celsinho: foi vc que procurava um ripador de cd?
<licensed> em 2003 eu acho
<Celsinho> Pretto, sim sim, :)~
<Ursinha> bemlindo, boa sorte :)
<bemlindo> vlw fui
<Pretto> Celsinho: o baanshee faz o trabalho e já vem por padrão no ubuntu
<Celsinho> licensed, Ursinha, era na brasnet!
<Celsinho> :D
<Pretto> Celsinho: se vc clicar com o direito no cd lá no banshee deverá ver a opção "importar cd"
<Celsinho> Pretto, correto,
<Celsinho> obrigado pela ajuda,
<Celsinho> :)~
<Celsinho> Pretto, so que pelo baanshee eu não consegui achar a opcão para ripar o cd em .mp3
<omelete> licensed,  q_p
<licensed> omelete, -_-
<bemlindo> opa
<bemlindo> voltei e agora com o natty
<Pretto> Celsinho: vou verificar aqui e te informo como fazer
<licensed> omelete, atualizei aqui.. mas to no gnome
<bemlindo> axei diferente mas axo que da pra acostumar
<omelete> licensed,  11.04?
<bemlindo> to com uma pulga atraz da orelha
<Celsinho> rs
<bemlindo> quando reiniciei aki o boot demorou muito mais axo que
<MarconM> Ursinha: na barra do lado
<MarconM> eu quero colocar um progrma la
<PingaR0x> botao direito
<MarconM> para ficar o atalho dlee ... mas nao vai ...
<PingaR0x> fixar
<PingaR0x> manter no lançador*
<MarconM> PingaR0x: vo tentar aqui
<bemlindo> foi pq foi o primeiro boot
<licensed> omelete, sim.. vou testar o unity depois
<Nilodanx5> bot ou boot?
<juizmill__> boa noite
<bemlindo> boot
<MarconM> PingaR0x: ele fica ... mas nao abre
<CebolaSideral> boots?
<CebolaSideral> hum...isso é bom hein
<Celsinho> Ursinha,
<omelete> licensed, instalei hj à tarde, usei por 4hs, já tirei
<giano_> eae cebola
<CebolaSideral> fala giano_
<Nilodanx5> cebola cadê a Mônica???
<CebolaSideral> giano_: booble.com
<CebolaSideral> =D
<Dunamiel> ba nothe
<Dunamiel> tche*
<giano_> tche loco mas tu e de onde
<bemlindo> nossa firefox 4 ta parecendo chrome
<juizmill__> galaera eu trampo com sites
<licensed> omelete, kkkkkkk voltou pro 10 perfeito? o q hoube?
<giano_> santa maria porto bajé alegrete
<juizmill__> e migrei para o linux ontem
<Dunamiel> giano_, br
<juizmill__> alguem sabe de um programa estilo o photoshop para editar imagens
<CebolaSideral> santo deus
<giano_> gimp
<CebolaSideral> lá vem essas perguntas de novo
<giano_> instala o photoshop no wine
<bemlindo> juizmill_ vc pode usar o gimp
<juizmill__> alem dele tem outro
<giano__> instala o photoshop no wine
<Dunamiel> juizmill__, gimp or photoshop, outros existem, mas são ruinzinhos
<Pretto> Celsinho: clica com o direito no cd, e escolhe opções do cd
<Pretto> Celsinho: la vc muda pra mp3
<Celsinho> humm
<Dunamiel> juizmill__, tente executar photoshop portable no wine que funciona
<Pretto> Celsinho: o padrão é ogg
<juizmill__> ok brigado
<juizmill__> valeu
<Celsinho> Pretto, certo,
<Celsinho> Pretto, obrigado!
<juizmill__> boa noite a todos
<Pretto> Celsinho: e eke vai usar o lame pra mp3
<Pretto> ele*
<Celsinho> Ursinha, query
<Dunamiel> juizmill__, boa
<Dunamiel> gente
<Nilodanx5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkPLPATsbz8
<Dunamiel> alguém sabe qual arqv meche nas conf do starting menu?
<Dunamiel> em que se entra com o unity, gnome, flux e etc?
<Nilodanx5> usando o mouse?
<Nilodanx5> ou telado?
<Dunamiel> sabe quando voce escolhe (ubuntu, ubunto classico e etc?)
<Dunamiel> mouse msm
<Dunamiel> mas pode ser por gedit /caminho
<Ursinha> Dunamiel, vc quer saber onde ficam as opções que aparecem na tela de login ou onde vc pode escolher?
<PingaR0x> aperta super(tecla windows) a e escreve login
<Dunamiel> PingaR0x,  naaaaaa
<Dunamiel> Ursinha, PingaR0x , o arquivo para eu mudar as conf dele
<PingaR0x> alterar o que?
<PingaR0x> o fundo?
<Dunamiel> por exemplo, quando clico no gnome, ele deve executar o gnome-panel, e outras conf
<PingaR0x> o que ele carrega?
<Dunamiel> sim
<PingaR0x> sei lá, eu sempre fiz por usuário
<PingaR0x> não por tipo de gerenciador de janela
<Dunamiel> aquele embaixo do login, do lado do idioma na tela de login
<PingaR0x> vou ficar devendo
<Dunamiel> quando voce tem mais de 1 desktop manager, voce pode escolher entre eles na hora de se logar
<Nilodanx5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40DKL2CYn7w&feature=grec_index
<PingaR0x> certo
<Nilodanx5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkYDKHv53N0&feature=grec_index
<Nilodanx5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBbVtQsVX6k&feature=grec_index
<Ursinha> Nilodanx5, no offtopic, por favor
<Dunamiel> Ursinha, sabe alguma coisa sobre?
<Dunamiel> deve ser algum arquivo .lst
<Ursinha> Dunamiel, não sei, eu teria que procurar
<Dunamiel> mas entendeu o que quero dizer? =(
<Ursinha> Dunamiel, entendi sim
<Dunamiel> Ursinha, o problem é que tirei o unity, que entrava como ubuntu,
<Dunamiel> Ursinha, o ubunto classico era gnome
<Dunamiel> agora o ubuntu normal e o classico vao como gnome
<Dunamiel> reinstalei o unity
<Dunamiel> e ele nao crio um menu la
<Dunamiel> por isso é só adicionar na base de comando
<Dunamiel> Esse 11.04 bugo todo meu compiz e alguns apps, e esse novo kernel nao abre meu gnome, só o antigo euahuehauea
<licensed> kkkkkkkkk
<licensed> atualizei hoje de tarde, o gnome ta de boa aqui
<Dunamiel> é que se é simpres rapaz
<Dunamiel> aqui o pc é workstation
<PingaR0x> workstation nao tem que ter compiz
<Dunamiel> PingaR0x, modo de se dizer
<Dunamiel> ow seja, era tudo conf e tal
<PingaR0x> e o unity bixou tudo? kkk
<Dunamiel> lindo, brilhava
<Dunamiel> foi nem o unity
<Dunamiel> foi o novo kernel
<PingaR0x> que que ouve?
<Dunamiel> e a instalaçao se baseia muito nos pacotes para unity
<Dunamiel> entao o gnome foi pro saco
<PingaR0x> o unity roda em cima do gnome :S
<Dunamiel> foi pro saco quer dizer que tá xarope =)
<Dunamiel> ele nao inicia varios apss
<Dunamiel> apps*
<PingaR0x> quais?!
<valdineysr> boa noite
<Dunamiel> boa
<PingaR0x> noite
<Dunamiel> a maioria que usa busca de apps
<Dunamiel> docky, gnome-do etc
<PingaR0x> gnome-do eh so trocar a hotkey
<licensed> Dunamiel, o que voce quis dizer com "simples"? so porque nao uso efeitinhos?
<PingaR0x> mais o unity faz melhor serviço que o gnome-do
<PingaR0x> dunamiel: pra funcionar o gnome-do é easy
<valdineysr> parece bobagem, mas...
<PingaR0x> eh so trocar o atalho de super espaço para outra coisa
<Dunamiel> licensed, efeitinhos não
<Dunamiel> licensed, efeitinhos são para kids
<Dunamiel> PingaR0x, ele nao abre o gnome-do
<PingaR0x> valdineysr: diga sem medo
<PingaR0x> eu to usando
<PingaR0x> o.o"
<valdineysr> minha tv queimou e esses dias estava tirando um atraso de um filmes que estavam se acumulando em meu note...
<Dunamiel> PingaR0x, por isso falo, bugo legal
<Dunamiel> PingaR0x, Ursinha, isso que eu tava falando http://www.botskool.com/sites/default/files/image/ubuntu-netbook-edition-GDM-selection.jpg
<licensed> hehehe ok.. vou indo dormir.. abracos Dunamiel
<Dunamiel> achei na net
<Dunamiel> licensed, abraço man vlw
<licensed> boa noite a todos
<PingaR0x> noite
<valdineysr> tinha um probleminha chato que ainda não tinha pesquisado a solução, já sem paciência com esse problema. Hoje procurei e não achei nada
<Dunamiel> valdineysr, qual prob?
<PingaR0x> dunamiel: nunca parei pra ver aonde muda quando achar diz ae que fiquei curioso
<valdineysr> o fato é que sempre que nunca consigo assistir um filme por interiro ele para sempre perto do final
<valdineysr> e volta pro começo
<PingaR0x> valdineysr: hum, você usa que programa?
<valdineysr> dai eu tenho que colocar na posição emque parou
<valdineysr> totem
<Dunamiel> ALGUEM AE SABE FALAR INGLES FLUENTE?
<PingaR0x> para que precisa dunamiel?
<Dunamiel> PODE SER PSEUDO FLUENTE
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, respeite as regras do canal e não grite, por favor
<PingaR0x> valdineysr: tente usar VLC conhece?
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, desculpe
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, o que você precisa exatamente?
<valdineysr> ingles fluente hehe
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim,
<valdineysr> hum queria ver se resolvia o problema não queria passar pra outro play
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, é voce mesmo? (blog e tals)
<PingaR0x> valdineysr: é so para testar...
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, depende, se for reclamação não :x
<PingaR0x> valdineysr: pode ser alguma coisa do player ou do codec as vezes
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, euahueha
<Dunamiel> valá, se sabe onde é que acha?
<valdineysr> bem eu usos os codecs que ele pede quando eu executo os arquivos
<Dunamiel> valdineysr, tentou usar outro player para ver se é o proprio totem?
<valdineysr> teoricamente isso deveria acontecer com todos que usam o mesmo codec
<PingaR0x> valdineysr: sim, se nao acontecer é o player
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, acha o que?
<PingaR0x> <Dunamiel> PingaR0x, Ursinha, isso que eu tava falando http://www.botskool.com/sites/default/files/image/ubuntu-netbook-edition-GDM-selection.jpg
<valdineysr> pois é acho que isso aconteceu o vcl também mas só pra ter certeza vou testar, mas usso 64bits
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, tem a lista de opções quando vc vai fazer o login do gdm, pra escolher entre gnome, unity e tudo mais
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<Ursinha> ele quer saber onde fica o arquivo que configura o que aparece nas opções
<Ursinha> e onde ficam as opções que são chamadas lá
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim,  onde posso alterar esse menu http://www.botskool.com/sites/default/files/image/ubuntu-netbook-edition-GDM-selection.jpg
<Pretto> Dunamiel: acho q vc deve ter um .xsession no seu home
<Dunamiel> Pretto, sou o h3oj
<Ursinha> Dunamiel, achei
<Ursinha> Dunamiel, http://maketecheasier.com/customize-the-gdm-sessions-list/2010/08/08
<Dunamiel> Pretto, da ultima vez voce me deu um help legal eauhea
<Dunamiel> Ursinha, aeee *_*
<Dunamiel> Ursinha, googlei demais e nao achei
<Ursinha> \o/
<Dunamiel> Ursinha, que termo se procuro?
<Ursinha> vixe
<Dunamiel> Ursinha, obrigado /o/
<Ursinha> how to change session menu items gdm
<Dunamiel> Pretto, vlw mano
<Ursinha> Dunamiel, isso ai
<Dunamiel> Ursinha, ai sim euauea
<Ursinha> :D
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, uma parte pode ser vista em gdmsetup
<Ursinha> agora eu vou drumir se vcs me permitem
<Pretto> acertei no arquivo :)
<Pretto> Andre_Gondim: gdmsetup é pra escolher depois do login, ele quer antes
<Pretto> :)
<Andre_Gondim> hmmm, mals
<Dunamiel> Ursinha-afk, boa noite
<Pretto> juizmill: juizmill_ , juizmill__  vc esta com o nick presoA?
<Dunamiel> Ursinha-afk, obrigado
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, vou troca-lo para unity, pois ele não cria esse menu sozinho mais
<omelete> qual o programa pra ler pdf do ubuntu?
<omelete> alguém olha pra mim fzd favor
<Dunamiel> Exec=gnome-session --session=classic-gnome  "AEEEE"
<Pretto> evince
<valdineysr> blz, gosto muito do vcl pra algumas coisas, mas pra assistir filmes prefiro o totem
<Pretto> omelete: evince
<omelete> Pretto,  obrigado
<valdineysr> o vcl dá uma travadinha e a imagem as vezes picotada
<Pretto> o bin ladem foi morto :)
<Nilodanx521> vlc***
<omelete> Pretto,  acabei de ver aqui tb
<omelete> gostava mto do vlc, parei de usar por causa do tearing video q tem nele
<Dunamiel> PingaR0x, Andre_Gondim PingaR0x valdineysr , -   Alguem ae tem unity?
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, eu estou usando-o
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, me passa a conf dele em /usr/share/xsessions?
<Nilodanx521> ññ to no gnome3
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, pode ser no pastebin
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, tem 8 arquivos .desktop
<valdineysr> já testei, não fis modificações nele mas se dé pra colocar o avant nele tanto faz o unity
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, você tem a "manha" de zipar para mim e mandar? isso se não for dar trabalho.
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, vou jogar no ubuntu one
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, thx man
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, http://ubuntuone.com/p/pvd/
<valdineysr> Dunamiel, por enquanto estou usando a versão 10.04 LTS
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, quando voce entra no unity, voce seleciona qual menu?
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, já está padrão, te confesso que nem olho, deixa eu ver já te digo
<Dunamiel> valdineysr, eu gosto muito do 10.10
<Pretto> Dunamiel: ubuntu
<Dunamiel> valdineysr, minha instalação ta bugadona
<Dunamiel> valdineysr, atualização
<valdineysr> instala dnovo
<Pretto> Dunamiel: sua placa de video é nvidia?
<Dunamiel> Dunamiel, não
<Dunamiel> Dunamiel, alguns apps nao abrem mais tambem
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, a opção é Ubuntu, só isso
<Dunamiel> Dunamiel, deve ser por causa que o unity na hora de instalar mudo o local de arqv de menus, isso o que eu penso
<Pretto> Dunamiel: mas vc consegue acessar as apps pelo terminal?
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, ah, meu unity nao entra, e seu ubuntu.desktop ta igual o meu
<Dunamiel> Pretto, sim
<Dunamiel> Pretto, o gnome-do nao abre, nem o conky
<Dunamiel> conky nao
<Dunamiel> Pretto, conky nao, e o docky
<Dunamiel> eles mechem com index de apps
<Pretto> Dunamiel: acho q elas não irão funcionar com o unity
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, funfa o gnome-do ai?
<Pretto> Dunamiel: elas funcionam com o shell do gnome2
<Andre_Gondim> Dunamiel, não instalei, mas deve funcionar
<Pretto> Dunamiel: vc pode enviar uma screenshot do seu desktop?
<Dunamiel> Pretto, pegae
<Pretto> Dunamiel: poe no imageshack.us ou outro site q hospede imagens
<Dunamiel> Pretto, http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/9103/dunamiel.png
<Pretto> Dunamiel: não rolou
<Pretto> Dunamiel: deu bloqueado
<Pretto> Dunamiel: use o http://imagebin.org/
<Nilodanx521> #semtreta
<Nilodanx521> #semtreta #semtreta
<Nilodanx521> #semtreta
<Nilodanx521> #semtreta
<Nilodanx521> #semtreta
<Dunamiel> Pretto, http://imagebin.org/151253
<Pretto> Dunamiel: qual sua placa de video?
<Dunamiel> da intel msm
<Dunamiel> pq?
<valdineysr> bem sobre totem,  normalmente sempre encontro vestígios de problemas ocorridos comigo na internet, mas esse eu não encontrei nada
<Dunamiel> Pretto, é integrada
<Pretto> Dunamiel: mas qual é?
<Pretto> Dunamiel: lspci | grep VGA
<Dunamiel> Pretto,
<Dunamiel> Pretto, PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)
<Dunamiel> Pretto, tinha acabado de joga
<Dunamiel> Pretto, Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<valdineysr> PingaR0x, estou fazendo o teste com o vcl, se for o codec desinstalar e instalar resolve?
<sefudeo> #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtre
<sefudeo> #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtre
<PingaR0x> valdineysr: espero que sim!
<sefudeo> #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtreta #semtre
<leolee7> Osama is dead
<Pretto> Dunamiel: parece q o unity não funciona bem com essa placa de video
<Dunamiel> leolee7, ?
<Dunamiel> Pretto, onde se viu?
<Pretto> Dunamiel: vc pode testar o unity 2d
<leolee7> Bin Laden morreu!
<leolee7> Dunamiel, Bin Laden morreu!
<Dunamiel> leolee7, onde se viu?
<Dunamiel> O presidente dos Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, faz um pronunciamento na Casa Branca para anuncira a morte de Osaba bin Laden. Ele diz que a morte do líder terrorista é a maior vitória contra a Al-Qaeda.
<leolee7> Dunamiel: internet. O Obama já se pronunciou sobre isso
<Andre_Gondim> Por favor, a morde de Bin Laden não faz parte de suporte ao Ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<Dunamiel> perdão
<leolee7> peço desculpas ^_^
<Dunamiel> Pretto, vou testa-lo
<Dunamiel> Pretto, onde se viu da minha placa de video?
<Dunamiel> ja volto
<Pretto> Dunamiel: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Dunamiel> Pretto, o d2 foi =D
<Dunamiel> Pretto, ele crio um menu
<Pretto> Dunamiel: executa esse comando e cola no paste
<Dunamiel> hmm
<Dunamiel> yes all
<valdineysr> PingaR0x, no vcl não aconteceu. O problema parece ser no totem
<Pretto> Dunamiel: entao deveria estar ok no unity
<Dunamiel> volto ja
<valdineysr> obama disse ozama morreu mesmo.
<valdineysr> foimal
<valdineysr> nao tinha lido seu recado
<valdineysr> Andre Gondim :)
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<Dunamiel> Pretto,
<Dunamiel> Pretto, ele abre só o 2d
<Dunamiel> Pretto, o 3d nao carrega
<Dunamiel> Andre_Gondim, PingaR0x , boa noite, vlw e Deus abençoe
<Andre_Gondim> valeu
<PingaR0x> flws ae
<PingaR0x> valdineysr:entao troca
<PingaR0x> valdineysr: pro vlc :X
<deusr> alguém aqui entende bem de permissao?
<Andre_Gondim> deusr, o que você precisa?
<deusr> Andre_Gondim, seguinte.., vamos supor que o meu user tem dono = deusr e grupo = egito...
<Andre_Gondim> deusr, teu user ou teu arquivo?
<deusr> eu crio um diretório chamado doc e dou um chown deusr:bolas e quero que todos os arquivos e diretórios gerados lah dentro do diretório seja criado com o dono deusr e grupo bolas
<deusr> é isso
<Andre_Gondim> deusr, tenta sudo chown -R deusr:bolas diretório
<deusr> Andre_Gondim, vc nao entendeu, eu quero que os arquivos criados depois de eu dar um chown, seja criados com o dono e grupo especificado
<deusr> e nao ficar dando chown toda hora
<Andre_Gondim> ah, sim
<Andre_Gondim> deusr, você tem que associar o seu usuário ao grupo desejado, essa permissão de criação é do usuário e do grupo
<deusr> nao, nao, ainda nao entendeu
<deusr> vou tentar ser mais claro
<deusr> por exemplo, o meu user está assim: x.y (user e grupo) o diretório criado está assim.. x.a (user e grupo) . Agora se eu entrar no diretório que criei e criar um arquivo, ele vai criar um arquivo x.y e não x.a
<deusr> mas nao quero mudar o grupo do meu user
<deusr> são grupos distintos
<Andre_Gondim> Eu até entendi, mas não sei como fazê-lo =/
<deusr> ok
<carlos_> Boa noite galera, alguem sabe como resolver um problema com o libgtk-1.2.so.0??? to rodando o google há uns dois dias e até o momento nda...
<carlos_> alguem ae? rs
<Andre_Gondim> carlos_, qual é o problema?
<carlos_> arquivo libgtk-1.2.so.0, não sei se conhece, mas ao tentar instalar alguns programas, ele apresenta uma msg de erro dizendo que esse arquivo não foi encontrado e por isso n pode ser aberto.
<carlos_> já tentei apt-get pra instala-lo, mas não localiza-se esse arquivo nem com esse nome, nem com possiveis variações...
<Andre_Gondim> carlos_, tenta $ sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-dev
<carlos_> esse eu instalei pela central de programas, ja tinha lido sobre instalar essa versão, mas o erro persiste... to vendo uma opção aqui que ainda não tinha visto de usar o "aptitude", vou ver se da certo e ja retorno... (cruzando os dedos aqui... rsrs)
<Andre_Gondim> carlos_, vou dormir, até outra hora
<carlos_> vlw!
<rl_> Alguem encontrou uma opção legal no Unity que queiracompartilhar ?
<Andre_Gondim> carlos_, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Novo-no-Linux/libgtk1.2.so.0 fui
<carlos_> mais uma vez, vlw, vou dar uma lida e tentar resolver!
<rl_> por que o Unity exige aceleração gráfica? Tenho placa de vídeo disponivel mas não vejo nenuhm efeito que exija tanta coisa...
<Illuminarch> Bom dia!
<Spiga> bom dia! há possibilidades do C reconhecer variaveis inclusa no nome do arquivo durante a execução estilo php, ex: php?ID=1 a possibilidade nisso no C
<pqatsi> como assim?
<pqatsi> Spiga: argc e argv
<pqatsi> parseie isso ;)
<pqatsi> se nao tivesse, vce nao teria unix :D
<pqatsi> nem shell script, nem nada
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> vou procurar ... tenho algumas apostilas aki mas nao tem esse tipo de variavel nelas
<pqatsi> Spiga: argv e argc
<pqatsi> sao variaveis enviadas pra main
<pqatsi> nao é atoa que main normalmente é declarada como
<Spiga> muito obrigado ja foram de grande ajuda.
<pqatsi> int main (*int argc, *char argv[] )
<PeDor> bom dia, quem já instalou o Natty? Está gostando?
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<L88os> alguém ai sabe como posso adicionar aquele chat de grupo do facebook no pidgin?
<seguranx> bom dia
<seguranx> estou tentando abrir um video mms na insternet e não consigo ja instalei o totem mais não resolve esta faltando plug
<seguranx> qual usar?
<seguranx> alguem pode me ajudar
<Illuminarch> seguranx voce esta tentando ver um vide online ou fez o download e nao consegue reproduzir ?
<Illuminarch> seguranx voce esta tentando ver um video online ou fez o download e nao consegue reproduzir ?
<seguranx> o video é on-line
<Kyoshi> Eae pessoal :D
<Illuminarch> seguranx qual navegador ? já instalou o flash ?
<Illuminarch> seguranx ta fogo aqui a minha conexao ta caindo direto hoje chuva=3G = NADA
<Illuminarch> srrsr
<L88os> baixei o utorrent do site
<seguranx> navegador firefox
<L88os> e veio um arquivo compactado .tar.gz
<L88os> como faço para instalar?
<Kyoshi> PlayOnLinux serve pra que ?
<Kyoshi> E como se fosse um wine ?
<Illuminarch> seguranx basta apenas que quando o navegador pedir o plugin ele vai abrir uma aba de notificacao onde assim que voce clicar vai abrir uma caixa para voce selecionar
<Illuminarch> o plugin, assim basta que voce marque flash plugin
<Illuminarch> e em seguida aceitar os termos "se houver" ok ou continuar
<Shazaum> dias
<lucassmagal> bom dia pessoal
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<lucassmagal> alguém sabe como posso fixar netbeans ou eclipse no dock do unity?
<lucassmagal> ?
<PingaR0x> botao diretiro
<PingaR0x> manter no lançador
<ViniciusFeitosa> Olá pessoal, como posso aumentar o numero de areas de trabalho no unity ?
<Pretto> ViniciusFeitosa: faca isso no compiz
<PingaR0x> Pretto: to mexendo/melhorando um system-monitor dps testa pra mim?
<ViniciusFeitosa> já instalei o compiz manager, mas onde no compiz posso fazer essa configuração
<Pretto> PingaR0x: indicator?
<PingaR0x> é
<Ursinha> ViniciusFeitosa,  vc precisa instalar um pacotinho que chama compizconfig-settings-manager
<PingaR0x> to dando umas melhoras
<Ursinha> ViniciusFeitosa, depois disso lá tem a opção pra aumentar o numero de workspaces
<Ursinha> ViniciusFeitosa, pera que acho aqui pra vc
<lucassmagal> não funcionou fixar o netbeans pelo botão direito.
<Pretto> ViniciusFeitosa: configurações gerais
<Ursinha> ViniciusFeitosa, vai lá em general options, a ultima aba
<ViniciusFeitosa> opa valeu, comfigurado
<lucassmagal> o netbeans não fixa no dock com o "manter no lançador" do botão direito.
<lucassmagal> Mais alguém tentou?
<pedrone> oi... tem como pedir ajuda por aqui? versao 10.04?
<L88os> alguem sabe se o ubuntu tem suporte para todas as placas de vídeo ATi?
<pedrone> acabo de perder todas as configurações do meu usuário admin. como faço pra recuperar?
<dtcrshr> dia
<pedrone> errei de sala
<MarconM> Ursinha: ja tenho um problema aqui
<MarconM> a minha wireless no ubuntu
<MarconM> reconheceu e instalou é uma broadcom
<MarconM> mas nao aparece para ativar ela
<MarconM> alguem sabe ae
<Pretto> PingaR0x: python?
<MarconM> ja consegui vlw pela ajuda gente
<MarconM> cD
<MarconM> como eu excluu o recentes do unity
<MarconM> alguem
<MarconM> sabe
<lucassmagal> alguém sabe onde reporto bugs do ubuntu/unity?
<Kyoshi> Alguem já testou a versão 11.04
<Kyoshi> ?
<SuBmUnDo> Kyoshi, ja heeheh nao gostei
<Kyoshi> [SuBmUnDo]: ah to baixando aqui e vo instalar vamo ver se e bom
<Kyoshi> agora não sei se instalo o ubuntu 11.04
<MarconM> alguem sabe como apagar arquivos recentes
<MarconM> do ubuntu naty
<MarconM> os que fica salvo como favoritos
<Shazaum> :(
<Ursinha> MarconM, não sei como apaga, mas vc não é o primeiro a perguntar nesses dias, vou descobrir como faz :)
<KDE-ZNC> lucassmagal: #ubuntu-bugs
<PingaR0x> alguem aqui manja como eu vejo a versão do opengl?
<KDE-ZNC> mande o apt-get localizar, que ele vai mostrar, nao recordo se -e apt-get search  <nome do pacote>
<lucassmagal> boa tarde pessoal,
<lucassmagal> alguém aqui joga shooters usando emuladores? Se sim, qual? Como jogam em rede?
<KDE-ZNC> lucassmagal: reportar bugs do ubuntu #ubuntu-bugs
<Ursinha> KDE-ZNC, na verdade é no launchpad... :)
<KDE-ZNC> :), mas tem o canal q ajuda
<KDE-ZNC> srs
<licensed> lucassmagal, tenho vontade de jogar mame online mas nunca consegui
<KDE-ZNC> lucassmagal: kinfo mostra, conheço apenas esse
<lucassmagal> mame?
<licensed> mame eh um emulador arcade.. ou nao é isso q vc ta falando?
<KDE-ZNC> lucassmagal: nao PingaR0x
<KDE-ZNC> srsr
<lucassmagal> to procurando jogar coisas como L4D, Starcraft etc.
<licensed> ahh sim entendi
<lucassmagal> emulador de games Windows-only =P
<licensed> tinha entendido errado lucassmagal
<KDE-ZNC> PingaR0x: http://goo.gl/NUncI
<lucassmagal> tudo bem
<lucassmagal> e então, qual vcs usam?
<lucassmagal> wine puro?
<lucassmagal> ninguém aki joga games nativos do Windows no ubuntu?
<pqatsi> eu? :D
<lucassmagal> ?
<pqatsi> vc perguntou, eu respondi
<lucassmagal> desculpe =S
<lucassmagal> que usa pra rodar os games?
<pqatsi> wine talvez?
<Arch__> lucassmagal, playonloinux
<Arch__> playonlinux*
<lucassmagal> playOnLinux é dedicado pra games? E quanto ao cedega, como está hoje?
<lucassmagal> vi que o software centre tbm vende o crossOver...
<Arch__> cedega é o melhor
<Arch__> playonlinux é pra tudo meu filho
<lucassmagal> bacana
<lucassmagal> e pra jogar em rede? algum "mistério"?
<Arch__> nope
<Arch__> agora
<Arch__> o cúmulo da burrice é usar software da microsoft no linux
<Arch__> use dual-boot
<Arch__> mas não perca o teu tempo com wine :P
<pqatsi> e tudo a mesma coisa
<pqatsi> o playonlinux so facilita o trabalho de configurar o wine
<lucassmagal> não quero usar software MS não, mas tbm não quero mais dual-boot
<pqatsi> o cedega, bom. que seja
<pqatsi> nao e necessário mais
<pqatsi> imho
<lucassmagal> só quero jogar games...
<pqatsi> eu tenho battlefield 1942 e Sins of a Solar Empire no meu wine
<pqatsi> e o Sins of Solar roda no minimo no meu pc
<lucassmagal> tenho interesse no Left4Dead (o UT2003 tem instalador nativo pro Linux)
<pqatsi> tipo, foi feito pra rodar com VGA nvidia parrudinha, mas roda no minimo no meu intel :D
<xGrind> Arch__; e se rodar o Ruindows pelo VirtualBox ?
<pqatsi> lucassmagal: appsdb.winehq.net
<lucassmagal> até onde sei o VBox não tem desempenho com 3D
<pqatsi> ops
<Arch__> ter até tem
<pqatsi> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Arch__> mas não é a mesma coisa
<lucassmagal> galera, acabei de ver aki
<pqatsi> lucassmagal: oia no appdb
<lucassmagal> parece q o cedega acabou. No lugar dele, há o gameTree linux, que, até onde vi, é free pra usar
<shallwe> boa tarde galera, qual jogo você quer rodar no linux?
<lucassmagal> Left4Dead e Starcraft2
<lucassmagal> UT2003, Quake e Doom tem instaladores Linux
<Ursinha> lucassmagal, se vc conseguir rodar sc2 no linux sem que ele roube a alma do seu computador, por favor me diga
<Ursinha> quero também :x
<lucassmagal> direi ;)
<Ursinha> :)
<pqatsi> lucassmagal: novamente
<pqatsi> olhe o appdb
<pqatsi> Ursinha: star?
<shallwe> blz aqui diz que o wine roda o left4dead
<Ursinha> pqatsi, é :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: meu único problema com ele é aquele instalador maldito
<pqatsi> o resto, roda :D
<Ursinha> no appdb do wine aparece que roda, mas mesmo um pessoal que tem o note melhor fica uma carroça trash
<shallwe> parem com esses jogos caretas de sc2, left4dead vão jogar heroes of newerth nativo pra ubuntu :D
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o negócio do wine é que o povo não entende que o wine NÃO é um emulador
<pqatsi> ele é implementação de API
<Ursinha> shallwe, :)
<pqatsi> contanto que você consiga todas as libs
<pqatsi> roda IDENTICO ao windows. na verdade o problema e conseguir as libs
<pqatsi> por isso exitem coisas como o winetricks
<pqatsi> que me ajudou demais
<Ursinha> pqatsi, nunca consegui fazer um jogo rodar identico
<Ursinha> com todas macumbas disponiveis
<Arch__> alguns ficaram melhor...
<Arch__> mas deixa queto xD
<pqatsi> Ursinha: tem que ter uma paciencia infernal
<pqatsi> confesso
<pqatsi> Ursinha: mas como eu tenho windows licenciado sem rodar na minha máquina
<pqatsi> eu copio algumas DLLs. mantive o EULA quietinho :D
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> xperto
<Ursinha> :P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: mas a dica é
<pqatsi> o winetricks ajuda DEMAIS da conta
<Ursinha> pqatsi, eu percebi isso qdo tentei rodar diablo2
<pqatsi> o Sins of Solar Empire eu rodei so com o winetricks :D
<pqatsi> pois pois
<shallwe> alguem sabe como diminuir o tamanho dos icones do dock? da esquerda?
<shallwe> do ubuntu 11.04
<onne> alguem ae ?
<shallwe> onne, não :(
<onne> to tentando instalar a placa de video geforce fx5200 pra rodar o unity
<Hyuristyle> shallwe axo q é pelo Compiz
<onne> mais eu instalei uma vez e depois o sistema não iniciava
<shallwe> Hyuristyle, instalo o compiz config é isso?
<PingaR0x> sim
<Hyuristyle> shallwe: axo que sim
<shallwe> onne, é tudo automatico, vc fez manual?
<shallwe> Hyuristyle, aa bom vlw vou ver isso
<Hyuristyle> shallwe: ou então é pelo ícone de uma lupa que ja vem no launcher | o dock |
<onne> tem um icone aqui para instalar o driver da gefore
<onne> eu instalei
<onne> dai o sistema reinicio e nao iniciou
<onne> ficava piscando a tela
<onne> e nao iniciava
<shallwe> onne, pois é eu instalei por ele mesmo
<shallwe> o drive proprietário né?
<shallwe> Hyuristyle, boa ideia deixa eu ver
<onne> abriu uma janela escrito 'Drivers adicionais' dai tem 2 drivers pra instalar
<shallwe> onne, sim
<shallwe> tem que escolher o certo, vc escolheu qual?
<onne> na primeira vez eu instalei
<onne> dai o sistema reiniciou
<onne> aparecia a desktop só que ficava piscando os icones
<onne> e nao aparecia nem a barra de tarefas
<onne> os drivers que tem aqui são esses
<onne> > Driver de aceleração de vídeo NVIDIA ( versão 173 ( [Recomendados]
<onne> o segundo é
<onne> > Suporte 3D experimental para placas NVIDIA
<shallwe> é seria o recomendado mesmo
<onne> ta baixando e instalando aqui
<onne> vamo ver se vai funcionar
<shallwe> é estranho pois deveria funcionar normalmente com o recomendados
<shallwe> só se tem algum erro no ubuntu
<MarconM> ola voltei
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<shallwe> e ninguem fala de erros dessa placa a não ser resolução pequena etc
<onne> vo instalar aqui e vamos ver >.<
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> Hyuristyle, realmente é no compiz config :D tem la o plugin do dock bem legal da pra mexer várias coisas la
<shallwe> deveria vir como padrão esse compiz config instalado o.O ou sera que eles tem medo que o usuário estrague com tudo? hahahaha
<fslima0> instalei o xubuntu aqui. gostei mto!
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> tbm axo q deveria vir como padrão
<fslima0> achei melhor que o ubuntu convencional.
<shallwe> fslima0, eu tinha o kubuntu, adoreiiiiiiii, não deu 1 mes eu estava voltando pro ubuntu normal hahaha
<fslima0> shallwe: ja entou o xubuntu? eu gostei
<PingaR0x> lol
<PingaR0x> queria saber pq o notify-osd fica longe da barra de cima
<PingaR0x> porcaria huahua
<PingaR0x> alguem ta tendo isso no natty?
<rog2r> ei pessoal oque eu faço ciencia da computaçao ou sistema de informação?
<PingaR0x> que que vc quer ser?
<shallwe> rog2r, faz algo sobre ubuntu, se não vc esta na sala errada com a pergunta errada :D
<rog2r> quit
<lucassmagal> pessoal, voltei só pra avisar
<lucassmagal> pesquisei e parece que o cedega acabou mesmo. No seu lugar, há o gametree: http://gametreelinux.com/games-list
<pqatsi> lucassmagal: sinceramente?
<lucassmagal> baixei o instalador básico, agora ele tá instalando o sistema
<pqatsi> i dont care. o wine sempre funcionoou bem. as pessoas que tem preguiça de configurar ele
<lucassmagal> o q, pqatsi?
<pqatsi> (e bom, tem casos que ele é complexo mesmo :P)
<pqatsi> mas da pra rodar praticamente de tudo
<lucassmagal> entendo... bem, fica a dica mesmo assim
<pqatsi> ;)
<lucassmagal> (pessoalmente uso o wine hoje em dia só pra rodar as apresentações do prezi. Nada mais)
<shallwe> eu sempre digo, quer jogar, compra um video game, xbox, ps3, sai muito mais barato que estar investindo em pcs com placas de video no qual vc tem que trocar a cada ano
<fslima0> shallwe: PC eh melhor :)
<shallwe> fslima0, só se for multiṕlayer :D
<fslima0> pelo menos pra mim. eu soh jogo first person shooters
<[TIMAO]insert> llol
<fslima0> mouse e teclado eh essencial
<shallwe> fslima0, nem sempre :D
<shallwe> é essencial porque você se acostumou com eles :D se vc usar joystick irá se acostumar também tanto quanto teclado e mouse
<shallwe> mas ubuntu tem ótimos jogos :D de fps
<shallwe> nativos
<shallwe> o problema, alias a solução que acharam é o directx que as empresas usam
<shallwe> ja o opengl vai ficando de lado
<shallwe> é muito mais rentável e menos custo fazer em direct x e parcerias das placas de video do que em opengl :(
<fslima0> shallwe: nem cara. a preciso nem se compara
<fslima0> precisao
<fslima0> e a flexibilidade do teclado
<fslima0> para fazer as coisas bem rapidas.. mudanca de arma etc
<onne> problema na hora de instalar o driver da geforce :s
<licensed> alguem usa conky mostrando temperatura do processador no 11.04?
<L88os> preciso de ajuda
<pet> boa tarde
<pet> alguem ai pode me ajudar ?
<pet> como eu instalo os pacotes padrao no natty..?
<pet> pq nao to conseguindo instalar quase nada nele... nem o compiz
<pet_> alguem ai sabe quais os comandos pra instalar os pacotes pricipais do 11.04 ?
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: buenas tardes
<pet_> alguem ai pode ajudar ?
<onne> como eu posso instalar o driver da placa geforce fx5200 manualmente
<Hyuristyle> pet_:  não seria na central de programas?
<onne> quando eu faço a instalaçao automaticamente meu sistema não inicia mais
<MarconM> onne: voce ta instalando o driver baixado do site
<MarconM> ou tem no repositorio
<MarconM> L88os: posso ajudar
<L88os> meu irmão quer instalar o windows 7 no mesmo hd que estou com o Ubuntu
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> L88os: voce tem que ter uma parição para instalar o windows
<L88os> como faço isso?
<MarconM> se for pc  e tiver como colocar um HD soh para ele melhor
<L88os> e tenho mais meu irmão fala que ele nãoinstala porque já tem um hd
<MarconM> ueh ... voce tem que particionar
<L88os> sistema no hd
<L88os> cara vc não entendeu
<MarconM> entao diga
<Hyuristyle> L88os: procura tutorial de como particionar o hd na internet
<MarconM> L88os: se é para particionar
<MarconM> pode usar o gparted
<Hyuristyle> L88os: procura algo como: "Como particionar o HD no ubuntu"
<L88os> no meu hd tem 3 partições, .ext4 , swap , e Ntfs para bKP
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> L88os: cara
<L88os> ele quer instalar na NTFS
<MarconM> L88os: ok nao tem problema
<L88os> mais o windows fala que não dá
<MarconM> L88os: vou te dizer por que
<MarconM> isso nao tem nada aver ... por que aqui é duvida relacionada com ubuntu
<MarconM> nao com particionamento de windows
<MarconM> mas blz
<MarconM> L88os: faz o seguinte faz backup dessa partição ntfs
<MarconM> para um dvd ou pendriver
<MarconM> tira tudo
<L88os> então, li um tutorial que o cara instalava primeiro o windows depois o ubuntu
<onne> pareçe que minha placa ainda nao tem solução para o unity
<L88os> essa ordem tem alguma coisa a vê?
<MarconM> L88os: quando for instalar o windows exclui essa particição e cria de novo
<MarconM> ele vai criar uma de 100mb e o resto vai ser para o sistema dae vao dar certo
<Hyuristyle> L88os: não tem nada a ver a ordem
<MarconM> mas recomendo a voce
<MarconM> L88os: faça backup
<MarconM> se der pau ... oi formatar algo sem querer ... voce pode perder
<L88os> como assim, excluo ela e deixo para criar quando estiver instalando?
<MarconM> L88os: sim... la onde voce particiona no windows
<MarconM> voce vai em opções
<MarconM> e vai aparecer ... para exclir e crirar ... formatar
<MarconM> entendeu
<MarconM> criar*
<L88os> + ou -
<L88os> mais blz
<L88os> vou tentar
<L88os> mais uma coisa como faço chamada de vídeo e de audio no pidgin?
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: por favor NÃO ESTOU TE COBRANDO, afinal tu nao me deves nada hehehehe Mas só pra saber, chegaste a ter tempo de dar uma olhada naquela URL ou nem?
<Kenjiro> mudando de assunto...
<Kenjiro> meu colega instalou o Ubuntu 11.04 aqui na estação dele e está decepcionado
<MarconM> L88os: nao sei ... nao mecho com ele
<Kenjiro> ele me mostrou uns problemas de "foco" do mouse.
<MarconM> L88os: conselho de novo
<Kenjiro> mais alguém está tendo esse tipo de problema?
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: nao me interessa aquela documentação. pra te ajudar, interessa saber o que voce fez, como o sistema está e o que vc precisa
<MarconM> faça backup da maquina de arquivos importates tanto linux tanto do windows
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: nao fiz mais nada de lá pra cá
<L88os> blz entendi
<L88os> mais nem tem idei sobre o pidgin?
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: ou melhor fiz, voltei a maquina pra HVM, pq daí ela boota :(
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: como eu disse da outra vez, CREIO que o problema está na ordem das partições. Pois outros 5 servers que eu consegui fazer aquela "magia", estão com a ordem das partições diferentes da maquina "problematica".
<MarconM> L88os: tenta o google
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> ele sabe
<dtcrshr> bla
 * pkill_-9_osama !
<ruffleS> tarde!
<anon___> Quantos gb de ram são necessários para utilizar o ubuntu 11.04 com Unity?
<ruffleS> anon___, acho que uns 512mb de ram já são suficientes.. mas 1gb é mais recomendado
<anon___> ruffleS: Eu tenho 1 gb de ram só que é compartilhado deve sobrar uns 800 e poucos mb de ram
<ruffleS> anon___, ah cara eu acho que dá tranquilo...
<Dedego>  alguem me dê suporte com isso -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602422/ 
<pqatsi> eeee usp leste ;)
 * pqatsi não resiste
<Dedego>  pqatsi me ajude. 
<Celsinho> pqatsi, sabe algum anti virus online para o ubuntu 11.04 ?
<pqatsi> Dedego: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pqatsi> Celsinho: insignificante
<onne> Alguem ae tem geforce trabalhando com unity3d ?
<Ubuntu-BR> pqatsi: que que tem a USP Leste que eu não vi?!
<Celsinho> pqatsi, como assim ?
<Dedego> `@@´pqatsi`@@´:  update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/fakeroot-sysv to provide /usr/bin/fakeroot (fakeroot) in auto mode. (foi?) 
<Ubuntu-BR> Pessoal, compartilhando com vcs um Desfragmentador para Linux que funciona bem; eu fiz alguns ajustes e postei aqui:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602415/
<onne> Alguem ae tem geforce trabalhando com unity3d to com uma geforce fx5200 e o unity não funciona não consigo instalar o driver da geforce ;s
<pqatsi> desfragmentador
<pqatsi> ai ceus
<Ubuntu-BR> Executei no meu Home e reduziu de 10.153 para 226 os arquivos fragmentados (98% de redução)
<pqatsi> 4 forçações de barra
<Ubuntu-BR> pqatsi: que tem a USP Leste?!  e que 4 forcações de barra são essas?!   ehhehe  ;)
<pqatsi> Ubuntu-BR: USP Lost #internaltroll
<pqatsi> até os pacotes se perdem quando saem dai, por isso cai
<pqatsi> <EOF>
<onne> Alguem ajuda ? - http://pastebin.com/PxcmBZmf
<Ubuntu-BR> pqatsi: bom... aqui é longe mesmo...  até os pacotes se perdem mesmo...  ;)
<pqatsi> Ubuntu-BR: já acabou o verão ai?
<onne> alguma solução ? .-. http://pastebin.com/PxcmBZmf
<Ubuntu-BR> pqatsi: cara..  todos os dias temos as 4 estações... até 5 min atrás estava chovendo...
<pqatsi> :p
<pqatsi> Ubuntu-BR: ah, e que o tempo no meio do oceano e diferente... as estacoes demoram mais pra passar :D
<pqatsi> ou nao
<onne> omg ninguem pode ajudar .-.
<Ursinha> onne, vc sabe ingles?
<Ursinha> um pouco que seja
<pet> boa tarde
<Ursinha> a mensagem tá dizendo que vc está rodando a interface gráfica enquanto está fazendo isso ai, e não pode
<pet> alguem ai pode ajudar com o kmplayer ?
<Ursinha> onne, vc deve estar tentando compilar o driver da nvidia, não?
<Ursinha> se sim, vc precisa sair da interface gráfica pra fazer isso
<onne> eu baixei o arquivo do site da nvidia
<Ursinha> onne, o driver pra sua placa não aparece na lista dos drivers proprietarios que já vem no ubuntu?
 * Ursinha sabe pouco disso, pois tem uma intel há anos 
<pet> alguem ai pode ajidar ???
<Ursinha> pet, melhor fazer a sua pergunta completa, se alguem souber, vai te ajudar :)
<Dedego>  configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH 
<Dedego>  o que eu faço? 
<Ursinha> eita
<PingaR0x> ua
<Ursinha> Dedego, vc instalou o pacote que o pqatsi pediu?
<Dedego>  Ursinha: sim 
<Dedego>  continua o erro 
<Ursinha> Dedego, então se vc digitar gcc ou algo que o valha, é pra aparecer a mensagem que vc tem algo instalado
<Ursinha> faz ai
<Ursinha> por favor
<Ursinha> pedir por favor também ajuda :P
<Dedego>  Ursinha: por favor 
<Dedego>  eu imploro 
<Dedego>  ¶;x~~ 
<Ursinha> Dedego, então, faz isso que eu falei, por favor :)
<Ursinha> abre um terminal e digita gcc
<Dedego>  gcc 
<Dedego>  -bash: gcc: command not found 
<Ursinha> eita
<Ursinha> Dedego, faz ai: dpkg -l | grep build-essential
<Dedego>  Ursinha: pode colar? 
<Ursinha> Dedego, deve ter vindo uma linha só, ou duas
<Ursinha> se vier mais que isso, cola no paste, por favor
<Ursinha> !paste
<lights> boa tarde
<Ursinha> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dedego>  ii build-essential 11.4 Informational list of build-essential packag 
<lights> alguem ai pode me dar uma ajuda rapida aqui ?
<Ursinha> virge santa
<dtcrshr> !ask
<Ursinha> lights, fale ai qual seu problema, a chance de alguem ler e responder é maior do que vc esperar alguem responder se pode ajudar :)
<lights> instalei o kmplayer aqui mais ele nao ta abrindo nenhum video oque fazer ?
<MindTheGap> tarde ppl... tenho vaga em aberto para adm de sistemas em SP capital. pvt para detalhes.
<Ursinha> pqatsi, como é que o build-essential tá instalado e não tem gcc na maquina do rapaz?
<Ursinha> to perdendo algo?
<Ursinha> 0_o
<lights> tipo eu instalei o kmplayer aqui no pc...mais na hora de abrir video é como se ele nem estivesse lendo o arquivo da pra ajudar ai ?
<Ursinha> Dedego, qual sua versão de ubuntu?
<Dedego>  Linux vps1826 2.6.18-238.5.1.el5.028stab085.3 #1 SMP Mon Mar 21 20:05:12 MSK 2011 i686 GNU/Linux 
<Ursinha> vixe maria santissima
<Ursinha> 2.6.18
<Ursinha> Dedego, isso é ubuntu mesmo?
<Dedego>  Ursinha: sim 
<Ursinha> Dedego, digita lsb_release -r
<Ursinha> por favor
<Dedego>  Release: 9.10 
<Ursinha> veinha
<Ursinha> :)
<Dedego>  ¶:D~~ 
<Ursinha> perai
<Ursinha> Dedego, faz ai: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Ursinha> e me diz o que se passa
<Dedego>  Ursinha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602438/ 
<pqatsi> ei perae, o que um ubuntu ta fazendo com kernel el?
<Andre_Gondim> Dedego, terminou o suporte para sua versão http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-se-aproxima-do-fim-do-suporte/
<Ursinha> como pode hauahuahua
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, mesmo assim, era pra funcionar o negocio
<pqatsi> Ursinha: tenho a impressão que ele tá misturando o console local com algum ssh
<Ursinha> pqatsi, só pode
<Dedego>  é uma ssh 
<Dedego>  ¶;x~~ 
<Ursinha> Dedego, que isso que vc tá tentando compilar?
<pqatsi> cara, deixe-me ver se adivinho
<Dedego>  qualquer coisa que tento complilar da esse erro 
<pqatsi> voce ta fazendo tudo na sua maquina local, e ta querendo compilar tudo na maquina remota
 * Ursinha assiste
 * pqatsi desiste
 * pqatsi ainda tem que preencher a proposta do FISL
<Ursinha> Dedego, é isso que o pqatsi falou?
<Dedego>  Ursinha: sim 
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> Dedego, então vc precisa ter as coisas instaladas na maquina onde vc quer compilar as coisas, né? :)
<Ursinha> Dedego, a maquina remota não vai sentir que a sua máquina local tem as coisas instaladas
<Dedego>  Ursinha: tem como limpar ela e instalar novamente? 
<Ursinha> Dedego, o que tá rodando na máquina remota?
<Dedego>  Ursinha: é uma maquina de teste, tô faazendo testes com ircd/svs/ psybnc/ eggdrop 
<Dedego>  etc 
<Ursinha> Dedego, então assim, primeira coisa pra vc saber é que se vc vai compilar lá, vc precisa de um compilador lá
<Ursinha> Dedego, digita lsb_release -r lá
<Ursinha> por favor
<Dedego>  Ursinha: Release: 9.10 
<lights> ajuda ai pessoal com o kmplayer
<Ursinha> Dedego, la, não na sua maquina local
<Ursinha> Dedego, no mesmo ssh onde vc tá tentando compilar
<Ursinha> mesmo terminal
<lights> ele é melhor pra rodar video... e pre sincronizar legendas
<_SHuN_> depois q atualizei o kernel do meu server o motd ficou aparecfendo duplicado
<Ursinha> lights, se alguem souber, vai te ajudar :) tenha um pouco de paciencia, por favor
<Ursinha> _SHuN_, que bizarro
<_SHuN_> e então
<_SHuN_> =P
<Dedego>  Ursinha: ah o suporte disse que é um erro na maquina 
<Dedego>  irão trocar. 
<Ursinha> hmmm.... ok então
<Dedego>  obrigado pelo suporte. 
<Ursinha> por nada
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> lights, esse kmplayer é do kde?
<lights> s
<Ursinha> xi marquim
<Ursinha> alguem ai que usa kde
<lights> ele é o que vem no ubuntu pra instalar
<Ursinha> lights, é que se instalar isso vou ter que instalar uma porrada de outras coisas
<fslima0> porrada. lol
<lights> tipo eu uso o vlc mais ele é meio tenso pra ficar mexendo xom a sincronizaçao de legendas e tal..
<lights> o kmplayer é mais de boa...
<Ursinha> lights, tem um no gnome, gnome-subtitles, funciona legalzinho
<lights> tipo e  player tem algum  que seja melhor  que o vlc ai ?
<Ursinha> lights, ah, o vlc é bom
<Celsinho> Ursinha, =*
<Ursinha> Celsinho, olá :)
<Ursinha> eu uso o mplayer
<Ursinha> gosto dele
<lights> vou dar uma olhada aqui
<lights> vlw ai
<Dedego>  DNA confirma que corpo é de Bin Laden 
<Dedego>  vixe 
<Dedego>  ¶;x~~ 
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: meu dilema, como eu vejo, é fazer a VM dar boot corretamente através da partição /dev/??a5 (seja ela sda5 ou xvda5)
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: quando está em HVM vai. Em PVM é que não está indo
<_SHuN_> Ursinha: descobri... o /etc/motd.tail tava com o ultimo MOTD antes de eu atualizar salvo lá
<Kenjiro> alguém notou algum problema no Ubuntu 11.04? Meu colega instalou e mostrou que o mouse não está "dando foco" no lugar certo.
<ruffleS> pessoal vamos apoiar a campanha do preço justo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4rEJr3sUO8
<Ursinha> _SHuN_, uia.... valeu por falar a solução
<Ursinha> Kenjiro, como é isso do foco?
<L88os> existe utorrent para ubuntu?
<L88os> não consigo achar?
<PingaR0x> http://www.utorrent.com/intl/pt/downloads/linux
<PingaR0x> ir no site e pesquisar eh bom
<L88os> pois é o problema é como instalo?
<L88os> você acha que eu não baixei isso
<L88os> o problema é que não consigo instalar
<onne> Alguem pode ajudar com o driver geforce ? http://pastebin.com/PxcmBZmf
<eros> pessoal
<eros> alguem por favor me fala como eu faço pra instalar o gnome 3
<PingaR0x> l88os para linux nao tem so tem versao server
<PingaR0x> eros: vc tem ctz que quer instalar o gnome 3? ele esta mto instavel para uso
<L88os> ele vem em arquivo tar.gz
<L88os> como faço pra instalar?
<Kenjiro> Ursinha: estava assim, ele colocava o mouse em cima do "x" pra fechar uma aba do navegador ou de um editor de texto... porem o mouse nao estava realmente ali
<PingaR0x> l88os eh o servidor o cliente ftp não tem
<Ursinha> Kenjiro, 0_o
<Kenjiro> ele tinha que colocar um pouco pra direita e um pouco mais pra cima (fora do "x"), aí sim ele conseguia fechar a aba
<PingaR0x> Kenjiro: o.o" what
<Kenjiro> Ursinha: sim, muito weird
<eros> <PingaR0x> sim
<eros> como eu faço
<PingaR0x> eros: Não TEM
<PingaR0x> eros: use outro
<L88os> como assim? então não tem pra ubuntu?
<PingaR0x> L88os so tem a versao de servidor...
<Kenjiro> alem de coisas bem bizarras que me mostrou no kopete
<onne> ah queria testar o unity e não posso :S
<PingaR0x> nao serve para download
<SuBmUnDo> de voltao ao ubuntu 10.10
<SuBmUnDo> onne, eu achei ruim
<L88os> foi isso que tinha perguntado da primeira vez
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: so corrigi meu notify instalando um patcheado por algum louco huauha
<eros> quer dizer que so tem pro fedora e opensuse?
<PingaR0x> eros: ah desculpa confundi a pessoa
<eros> <PingaR0x>como eu faço pra instalar?
<PingaR0x> eros: então tem uma forma pelo que fiquei sabendo, mais por experiência própria não faça isso
<PingaR0x> eros: ele não está mto bom para uso
<eros> como é?
<PingaR0x> eros: se quiser http://e-tinet.com/blog/linux/como-instalar-gnome-3-ubuntu-11-04/
<PingaR0x> eros: mais é algo que não vale a pena...
<eros> vlw obrigado cara XD
<PingaR0x> eros: vou avisar novamente não instale
<PingaR0x> eros: ele está mto instanvel
<PingaR0x> tavel*
<Popenke> PingaR0x, quem tá instavel? hoho
<PingaR0x> gnome 3
<PingaR0x> eu tenho instalado ele aqui em outra maquina to sofrendo pra acertar mta coisa
<Popenke> PingaR0x, instável acho que não, mas no ubuntu 11.04 ele quebra o unity, ^^
<maraja> voces aconselham atualizar o 10.10 pelo gerenciador de atualizacoes ou pelo pendrive?
<eros> o comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  faz um upgrade na distribuição é?
<Popenke> maraja, atualiza ele pelo novo modo, via pen drive
<maraja> eu to vendo que pelo gerenciador ele vai baixar 1,5 GB...
<PingaR0x> Popenke: vc usou?, ele ta dando altos kill de X por nada
<Ursinha> maraja, se vc fizer pelo pen acho que vai reinstalar, e não atualizar
<maraja> Ursinha: mesmo usando a nova opcao de atualziar?
<PingaR0x> maraja: se quiser ser cobaia teste e nos conte dps :D
<PingaR0x> como foi
<Ursinha> maraja, ai não :P
<Ursinha> eu só nunca fiz isso
<Ursinha> depois conta ai pra gente como foi
<Ursinha> como o PingaR0x falou
<maraja> ok ok...
<maraja> vou salvar o pendrive entao
<SuBmUnDo> volto ja vou reiniciar
<eros>  se eu fizer um sudo apt-get dist-upgrade estando na versão 10.10 ele vai pra 11.04 ?
<maraja> vai
<PingaR0x> yes sir
<PingaR0x> a não ser que
<PingaR0x> desabilite
<PingaR0x> os rep
<maraja> e me digam uma coisa, vcs consideram o unetbootin melhor que criador de inicializacao do ubuntu?
<irado> buenas, povo..
<irado> a canonical não manda mais MESMO cdzinho do Ubuntu?
<irado> :\
<eros> instalei o ubuntu
<eros> digo o gnome 3 mais ele nao esta como mostra os screen
<eros> alguem pode me ajudar?
<PingaR0x> eros: eu te avisei.
<irado> eros: tá rolando no vivaolinux.com.br reclamações do pessoal sobre incompatibilidade do gnome 3 com o ubuntu..
<eros> <PingaR0x> deixa eu mostrar como ficou
<irado> eros: a recomendação - que li lá - é usar o xubuntu ou o kde
<eros> vou tirar um print aqui
<PingaR0x> precisa nao
<irado> !paste
<PingaR0x> ta sem bot se pá
<irado> rss
<Ursinha> bot tá no conserto
<Daekdroom> Com tanto aviso que tem que o PPA do GNOME 3 não funciona direito, o pessoal ainda tem coragem de reclamar?
<irado> fiquei na dúvida se era comando de bot ou apenas um aviso: NOT paste ;)
<irado> rss
<eros> era pra ele estar assim
<eros> http://e-tinet.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/sistema-de-configuracao-gnome3.png
<irado> meu upgrade do 10.x para esse 11.x deixou-me traumatizado.. o xpdf morreu, não funciona mais.. :\
<Ursinha> irado, nussa, eu uso o evince desde que jesus era menino
<Ursinha> :P
<irado> Ursinha: ?? bem.. eu não aprecio o evince..
<Ursinha> eu tb não... mas só pra ler o pdf serve
 * irado olhando aqui melhor.. o evince melhorou desde que eu deixei de usa-lo.. lá por 1945
<irado> antes era meio estranho - rs
<irado> mas.. que será que aconteceu com o xpdf? já (des)instalei, purge, (re)instalei e.. continua com êrro.
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> irado, que erro?
<irado> xôver..
<eros> olha ae era pra ele ta assim
<eros> http://e-tinet.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/sistema-de-configuracao-gnome3.png
<eros> mais ele ta assim
<eros> http://i52.tinypic.com/2pr7doh.png
<eros> porque sera em?
<irado> Ursinha: http://pastebin.com/xWsuiQcS
<Celsinho> hehe
<irado> Ursinha: se chamar SEM nada, aparece normal. Se mandar carregar arquivo ou então digitar "xpdf arquivo.pdf" pronto.. danou-se.
<irado> Ursinha: ou seja: funciona bem, desde que eu não queira ler um pdf - rs
<Daekdroom> eros, essa versão que você tá rodando parece ser a versão antiga
<Ursinha> irado, cola num paste o erro, plis
<eros> ? e como eu faço pra instalar a nova?
<Daekdroom> Sei lá como você instalou.
<irado> Ursinha: uai.. já colei, vc não viu não? (ou eu fiquei leso..).. pera
<Daekdroom> Uma opção é usar o PPA do GNOME3, mas ele quebra o Unity e o GNOME3 não fica lá muito usável também.
<Ursinha> irado, acho que num vi
<Ursinha> descurpe
<irado> rss..
<irado> Ursinha: tá aqui, ó: http://pastebin.com/xWsuiQcS
<eros> minha versao é a 10.10
<Daekdroom> Você tá usando o gnome shell do repositório?
<eros> acho que sim
<Daekdroom> A versão disponível é a antiga mesmo, e só compilando o GNOME3 pra conseguir a versão nova.
<Daekdroom> (ou seja, compilar a GTK3 também, e um monte de coisa)
<Ursinha> irado, holy cow
<irado> kkkkk
<irado> LOL
<Ursinha> segfault é tenso
<irado> Ursinha: pois é.. mas só se carregar um pdf pra leitura.. vazio funciona lindinho que só - rs
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Ursinha> irado, dá pra abrir de dentro dele?
<Ursinha> abrir um pdf?
<eros> <Daekdroom>então terei que usar o comando upgrade antes né?
<irado> Ursinha: não.. colapso imediato
<eros> antes da instalação
<Daekdroom> eros, instalação do quê?
<Ursinha> afe
<Shazaum> irado, fug?
<eros> do gnome 3
<Daekdroom> Sim, dá pra instalar o GNOME 3 por cima do 11.04
<Daekdroom> Mas não fica bom
<Ursinha> irado, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpdf/+bug/669211
<Ursinha> :/
<eros> blz então eu esperarei ser lançado o fedora 15 é a melhor opção
<eros> rsrsrsrs
<Ursinha> irado, é bug conhecido
<irado> Ursinha: e (pelo que leio) sem solução ainda..
<Ursinha> eros, realmente, mudar de os é a melhor coisa pq o gnome3 não tá funcionando :P
<eros> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<irado> rsss...
<Ursinha> irado, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpdf/+bug/669211/comments/19
<Ursinha> irado, se bobear alguem fez um PPA com isso ai
<Ursinha> deixa ver
<irado> Ursinha: well... não parece muito trabalhoso mas.. vai saber o que vai ficar quebrado depois disso - rss
<Ursinha> irado, eu vou tentar fazer um pacote do xpdf pra vc
<Ursinha> mais a noite, pode ser?
<irado> Ursinha: caramba.. muito obrigado :)
<irado> vc pode joga-lo no www.mediafire.com e informar o link, depois
<onne> alguem ae tem placa geforce ?
<barna> peregrinator_six, e ai rapaz, blz?
<irado> quit
<Known_problems> quero coloca no crontab, a execução de um script dentro do comando screen. e sair como se tivesse dado so ctrl + ad
<Known_problems> ja li o manuel aqui e necas
<PingaR0x> Known_problems: explica melhor
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, conhece o comando screen /
<Known_problems> ?
<PingaR0x> para gerenciar
<PingaR0x> multiplos terminais
<PingaR0x> num só nao é?
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, exato.
<PingaR0x> known_problems: tem o tmux que mtos flam que é melhor que ele :X
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, porem pra sair e deixar executando os processo nele, vc tem que teclar ctrl + ad
<PingaR0x> certo
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, to tentando descobrir como faço isso externamente, via parametros do screen.
<Known_problems> um comando que execute o screen e ao mesmo tempo crie um terminal executando um script e saindo como se tivesse dado o ctrl + ad
<PingaR0x> pq noa faz em shell algo assim?
<PingaR0x> algo que chame o screen
<PingaR0x> e evoque esses trigger
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, pq quero monitorar o que esta sendo feito
<PingaR0x> entendi
<Known_problems> com o comando screen -r  , ele me mostra a tela onte esta sendo executado o processo
<PingaR0x> vc quer manipular a saida no caso?
<Known_problems> isso
<PingaR0x> puts
<PingaR0x> manja alguma linguagem?
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, o comando screen -d -m  ele inicia e dá o ctrl + ad...  blz, mais naum to conseguindo o dizer o que ele tem que executar quando chamado
<PingaR0x> certo
<PingaR0x> dai vc quer pegar a saida disso?
<PingaR0x> eu to tentando entender pra tentar bolar algo
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, chefe, só falta um parametro pra funfar.
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, é o parametro que executa qualquer comando dentro do terminal screen
<PingaR0x> entendi
<PingaR0x> to pensando como fazer isso
<PingaR0x> pior que nao tenho como eu usar o screen aqui no momento
<PingaR0x> para pensar em algo
<PingaR0x> Kown_problems: -T?
<marcelomauro> alguém aqui é usuário do Mint?
<marcelomauro> mais precisamente lmde
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, ok mais obrigado por tentat... to lendo o manuel aqui ainda..
<marcelomauro> Andre_Gondim, qual a diferença básica entre os repositórios do debian e do ubuntu?
<PingaR0x> Known_problems: eu tentaria abrir o screen numa variavel, e passar dps oque vc quer será que nao rola?
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, não rola, depois que o screen levanta, naum vejo como inserir comando dentro do processo
<Known_problems> PingaR0x, tenho que descobri o paramentro de execucao !
<PingaR0x> known_problems: existe por acaso?! se existir aceito uma pvt com ela huaahuahua
<PingaR0x> é interessante
<PingaR0x> eu particularmente uso tmux
<PingaR0x> mais um pessoal la no serviço usa screen pena que não estou lá para perguntar
<Known_problems> olo
<Known_problems> ok
<wcomnisky__> boa noite
<wcomnisky__> pessoal, um offtopic, se me permitem
<wcomnisky__> alguem sabe dizer como é o padrão de fiação de um apartamento?
<wcomnisky__> sei que as tomadas tem circuito separado da iluminação
<wcomnisky__> estou tentando passar uma guia a partir de uma tomada
<wcomnisky__> tem algum padrão para encontrar a saída dela? direito no 'quadro de luz' ou em outra tomada?
<wcomnisky__> direto*
<markkk> boa noite
<esdras> e ae?
<esdras> buenas noches
<markkk> pessoal, o que vcs acharam do ambiente unity?
<SuBmUnDo> markkk, pessimo
<markkk> SuBmUnDo, tb não curti, ja instalei o gnome
<SuBmUnDo> markkk, voltei ao 10.10
<SuBmUnDo> vou deixar aperfeiçoar mais o 11.04
<Illuminarch> Boa noite
<markkk> hummm, tipo tu pode usar o gnome na versao 11
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite
<SuBmUnDo> markkk, notei q meu computer ficou ate mais lento depois do 11.04
<SuBmUnDo> tem hora q so o mouse funciona
<SuBmUnDo> e vc nao clica em nada
<SuBmUnDo> as janelas nao abrem
<SuBmUnDo> nem maximiza nem minimiza
<markkk> humm aki funfa tudo até o momento.
<SuBmUnDo> aqui para tudo so nao o mouse
<virtu> pqatsi: e ai cara ta por ai?
<pqatsi> to, mas to mei saindo
<virtu> blz.. outra hora conversamos sobre a camera? pode ser
<pqatsi> poooode
<onne> Alguem ta usando a versão unity ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-03
<Andre_Gondim> onne, qual a sua dúvida?
<onne> Placa de video geforce .-.
<markkk> Andre_Gondim, tú ta usando o ambiente Unity ?
<Andre_Gondim> sim
<SuBmUnDo> Andre_Gondim, ta encontrando problemas?
<markkk> Andre_Gondim, Não curti o novo ambiente to usando o gnome
<SuBmUnDo> eu voltei ao 10.10
<SuBmUnDo> o 11.04 deixou o computer mais lento
<Andre_Gondim> eu gostei, tenho usado
<markkk> SuBmUnDo, realmente está mais lento mesmo.
<markkk> Prefiro Gnome sem duvida..
<markkk> estou esperando o 3.0
<SuBmUnDo> por isso voltei ao 10.10
<SuBmUnDo> nem colocando ubuntu classic na  hora do login resolveu
<SuBmUnDo> ainda assim continuou lento
<SuBmUnDo> ai quando voltei ao ubuntu 10.10 apareceu este erro: process :291): glib-warning **: get pwuid_r():failed due to unknowk user id (0), alguem sabe o que é isso?
<maraja> Bom galera, nao aconselho a opcao atualizar pelo LivePen. Teve um pacote que nao foi possivel atualizar e ai nao era possivel instalar alguns pacotes no sistema.
<Ursinha> maraja, qual era o pacote, vc lembra?
<maraja> init frms
<maraja> algo do estilo
<maraja> nao encontrei ele no synaptic agora, mas quando tentei remove-lo e reinstala-lo e nao consegui. Entao instalei novamente o ubuntu
<Ursinha> vixe
<Ursinha> maraja, o pacote tava corrompido?
<Ursinha> alias, vc verificou se o pen tava certinho antes de instalar?
<xGrind> Ursinha; oi td bem? :D
<Ursinha> xGrind, opa
<xGrind> usa o bleachbit?
<Ursinha> uso não
<xGrind> ;/
<maraja> nao acredito, acho que ja era um pacote do Maverick que o instalador nao conseguiu remover
<SuBmUnDo> bleachbit faz tudo
<xGrind> é q nao ta abrindo como root.
<SuBmUnDo> passa lava e cozinha
<xGrind> SuBmUnDo; usa ele ? xD
<SuBmUnDo> sim uso
<xGrind> SuBmUnDo; qual versao do ubuntu vc tae?
<SuBmUnDo> vou olhar
<SuBmUnDo> 0.8.0
<SuBmUnDo> xGrind, 0.8.0
<xGrind> versao do bleachbit isso ne? me referia a versao do ubuntu ;x
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> SuBmUnDo; usa o 11.04?
<SuBmUnDo> ah sim hehehehe
<SuBmUnDo> 10.10
<Erilton> Como eu addiciono um usuário e coloco senha pra ele assim: ajuda123
<Erilton> ?
<Erilton> usuario com o nome write.
<SuBmUnDo> no 11.04 ele nao funcionou
<SuBmUnDo> como root
<xGrind> SuBmUnDo; isso q ia fala kk. como root nao ta abrindo
<SuBmUnDo> :(
<Erilton> como crio um usuário com o nome write e a senha dele ajuda123
<Erilton> ?
<xGrind> Erilton; clica em XChat, lista de redes, na rede q vc deseja entrar, editar e coloca a senha no "Password do Nickserv"
<Erilton> xGrind não pow
<Erilton> estou falando no linux
<Erilton> né no mirc não.
<Erilton> adduser write
<Erilton> password write ajuda123 ?
<Erilton> é assim
<Erilton> ?
<xGrind> Erilton; XChat é xchat. mIRC é mIRC
<Erilton> xChat = IRC.
<Erilton> não estou falando de IRC, estou falando de usuário de S.O mesmo.
<xGrind> ah bom ;D
<SuBmUnDo> Erilton, adduser USER
 * virtu quase arrancou o labio comendo sanduiche =/
<xGrind> virtu; seu fominha
<xGrind> ;x
<Erilton> SuBmUnDo e pra por a senha?
<virtu> bah ta fudido aqui
<SuBmUnDo> quando vc adicionar ele vai pedir
<SuBmUnDo> automaticamente
<SuBmUnDo> no caso
<SuBmUnDo> Erilton, sudo adduser USER
<SuBmUnDo> dai ele vai pedindo as informacoes
<Erilton> eu digitei e não deu nada ;S
<Erilton> [root@deadadea1 tmp]# adduser write
<Erilton> [root@deadadea1 tmp]# sudo adduser write
<Erilton> adduser: user write exists
<Erilton> SuBmUnDo e agora?
<SuBmUnDo> entao ele ja existe
<Erilton> estou aqui acessando 1 ssh e queria criar 1 usuário nele.
<SuBmUnDo> crie outro
<SuBmUnDo> ou
<SuBmUnDo> sudo adduser TESTE --force-badname
<maraja> Existe algum meio de eu fazer com que os icones no launcher do unity minimizem as aplicacoes??
<Erilton> como vejos os processos que estão sendo usado na minha máquina?
<SuBmUnDo> Erilton, ps x
<SuBmUnDo> Erilton, mais detalhado ps aux
<SuBmUnDo> Erilton, mais detalhado ps aux |less
<Erilton> SuBmUnDo eu uso windows xp, mas estou acessando 1 máquina por ssh
<Erilton> entendeu?
<Erilton> SuBmUnDo como deleto um arquivo?
<SuBmUnDo> eu faço assim
<SuBmUnDo> rm -rf aruquivo
<virtu> alguem do RJ?
<CodeForFood> aloha povo
<CodeForFood> Ao atualizar meu ubuntu, o meu vídeo não toma mais a minha tela inteira, como eu reconfiguro para ocupar a tela novamente?
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, ?
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> ...
<licensed> como pode mano.. o receptor de tv digital nao ta funcionando na virtualbox.. so fica o audio
<MarconM> Boa noite
<martins> boa noite galera..
<MarconM> Boa notie
<MarconM> noite
<MarconM> quase q nao consigo
<diego> Ola
<Guest25756> algué m disponivel pra me ajudar
<Guest25756> Alguem pode me ajudar
<Guest25756> olaa
<MarconM> Guest25756: diga.. se eu souber eu ajudo
<Guest25756> Marconm ok
<MarconM> Guest25756: pode dizer
<Guest25756> Eu preciso baixar o driver de video da Minha ATI m200 mas o Ubuntu 11.04 na consegue achar,, ai que meu notebook esta desligando sózinho. (O do meu irmao tambem estava desligando ate ele baixar o driver e parou..
<Guest25756> Entao como vo consegui achar o driver pra baixar
<Guest25756> para parar de desligar
<Zerf> boa noite a todos, alguém tem alguma dica para instalar a webcam Genius Eye 310 no ubuntu 10.10?
<MarconM> Guest25756: ja tentou no site do fabricante da placa
<MarconM> Guest25756: para ver se tem para linux
<MarconM> Guest25756: verifique la ... e me diga
<MarconM> Zerf: boa noite .... sua web can foi reconhecida pelo ubuntu , voce sabe me dizer
<Guest25756> Marconm ok
<Zerf> sim foi, quando dou lsusb no terminal ela aparece como macromidia
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Zerf: entao instala o cheese ae
<MarconM> ele é um progrma para voce usar sua wecan
<MarconM> pode instalar pelo terminal ou pelo central ubuntu msm
<Zerf> já instalei e ele age como se não houvesse nenhuma cam
<MarconM> Zerf: eu nao lembro bem ... mas tenta ver se tem alguma opção para ativar ela
<MarconM> é de notebook ou pc
<Zerf> também tentei com o camorama e com o camstream
<MarconM> ok
<Zerf> pc
<MarconM> Zerf: ja reiniciou o pc
<Zerf> depois de ter instalado o camorama  e o camstream não
<Zerf> vou tentar.. volto já
<MarconM> Zerf: faz isso, soh apra testar
<Zerf> ok...
<MarconM> as vezes pode ser que precisa soh de um reset
<igorklem> eae galera
<MarconM> Iaeeeeeeeeee
<Guest25756> Marconm valeu por tentar ajudar eu ja decobri que não existe o Driver para o Ubuntu nem outro sistema linux, Eles dizem que foi uma grande mancada da ATI.  Abraço.
<MarconM> ... nem espero
<MarconM> poderia tentar achar outro ... mas
<fslima0> blue
<Zerf> MarconM; nada ainda da cam
<igorklem> aqui, o ubuntu ele não está usando o swap
<igorklem> agora que fui perceber
<MarconM> Zerf: estranho deveria esta funcionando
<MarconM> tentou procurar sobre ela no ubuntu no google
<MarconM> pra ver se tem alguem comentando algo
<MarconM> igorklem: o ubuntu nao usa swap
<MarconM> muito dificil
<igorklem> hummm
<MarconM> voce tem que esta fazendo muita coisa para ele começar a usar swap
<MarconM> varios processos
<virtu> bahhh
<virtu> note do meu amigo passou batido...
<virtu> no tax
<MarconM> kkkk
<Zerf> procurei sim.. só encontrei um pot em espanhol onde o cara tb não obteve respostas
<Zerf> *post
<MarconM> hnm
<MarconM> no site do fabricante nao tem driver para linux neh ?
<Zerf> cara vou até olhar novamente...
<Zerf> bom.. vou olhar lá.. valeu
<MarconM> Zerf: blz ... qualquer coisa me chama
<MarconM> to vendo movie .. entao chame com o nome para piscar aqui
<MarconM> aeuaheuehaueha
<Zerf> ok
<rl_> pq o chromium nao fica como padrao no unity ?
<rl_> e varios lançadores ficam invisiveis
<Pretto> rl_: como assim não fica como padrão? vc mudou nas aplicações preferenciais??
<rl_> sim mudei
<rl_> alias naoconsigo mudar
<Pretto> rl_: vc pode nos enviar um screenshot da sua  tela e dessa janela de opções do gnome?
<rl_> nao creio que vá ajudar
<rl_> eu vou em preferencias do chromium
<rl_> daí o botao de tornar padrão nao funciona
<rl_> só isso
<rl_> o firefox nao quer abandonar o posto
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<Celsinho> licensed, top top!
<Pretto> rl_: pode fazer o que eu pedi?
<Celsinho> alguem sabe um programa para baixar videos, mp3 do youtube.com ? exemplo o vdownloader que usa no windows!
<Pretto> pow, se o cara acha q sabe o q fazer não devia pedir ajuda, depois reclama
<L88os> alguem ai usao wine?
<L88os> ou já usou?
<Pretto> L88os: sim
<L88os> não estou conseguindo emular um programa
<L88os> sebe como configuro?
<Pretto> L88os: alguns programas não são facilmente emulados, existe uma  lista no site do wine que mostra o status de algumas delas
<L88os> ahhh
<Pretto> L88os: qual a aplicação?
<L88os> tem como memandar o link?
<Celsinho> Pretto, sabe algum programa exemplo o vdownloader que usa no windows, ele serve para baixar videos,mp3 etc.. do youtube.com
<L88os> é o programa da minhaplaca de captura
<L88os> jdownload é bom
<Pretto> Celsinho: downtube ou um plugin downloadhelper no firefox
<Celsinho> como assim no firefox ?
<Pretto> Celsinho: procure um plugin com esse nome no firefox
<Celsinho> hum
<Celsinho> e onde baixo o downtube ?
<L88os> pretto não estou conseguindo achar a lista de programas
<Pretto> L88os: http://www.winehq.org/status
<L88os> cara eu acho que vc mandou o link errado
<L88os> ou não entendeu
<Pretto> L88os: acho que mandei o link certo
<Pretto> L88os: se vc pesquisa o nome da sua aplicação lá, coisa que nem falou aqui, talvez encontre algo que te ajude por ser um programa específico pode ser que nem funcione
<Pretto> L88os: poe exemplo: http://www.winehq.org/search?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=video&siteurl=appdb.winehq.org%2F#1088
<L88os> quero emularo programa da minha placa de captura
<L88os> pois não consigo assstir tv
<L88os> no site da placa não tem supore para linux
<Pretto> L88os: se vc disser pelo menos o modelo da placa fica + facil de tentar te ajudar a encontrar algo
<L88os> Encore ENLTV-FM3
<L88os> foi mal, esqueci
<Celsinho> e onde baixo o downtube ? Pretto
<Pretto> L88os: http://xoloescuintle.wordpress.com/2010/11/10/instalar-tarjeta-de-tv-encore-enltv-fm3/
<Pretto> L88os: talves esse link ajude, já q não tenho essa placa pra configurar aqui
<Pretto> Celsinho: não sei se o downtube é atual, mas aí vai o link que achei no google
<Celsinho> Pretto, obrigado, voce sabe de algum atual ?
<Pretto> Celsinho: eu usava o plugin q te falei, o do firefox
<Pretto> http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<Celsinho> ja vem no firefox esse plugin Pretto ?
<Pretto> Celsinho: não, vc tem q instalar
<Celsinho> i como faz ?
<Pretto> Celsinho: leia o install no link q te passei
<L88os> estou tentando valeu
<Celsinho> Pretto, existe algum anti virus para linux ?
<Pretto> Celsinho: sim
<L88os> quando eu digito o segundo codigo aparece isso
<L88os> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 10)
<L88os> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 10)
<L88os> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<L88os> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<L88os> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)
<Pretto> L88os:  Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste
<Pretto> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Celsinho> Pretto, falaram que linux nao pega virus, e verdade ?
<Pretto> Celsinho: pega, mas não como no windows
<Pretto> Celsinho: leia aqui http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/gnulinux-nao-pega-virus/
<Celsinho> Pretto, ta falando que ta faltando ferramenta no meu sistema para converter o video em .mp3 :/
<Pretto> Celsinho: o video ou o som?
<Celsinho> porque tem a opcao, pra voce fazer o download e a conversao junto
<Celsinho> porque o download ta vindo em .mp4
<Pretto> Celsinho: tenta isso aqui http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/18/convert-mp3-wma-wav-format-ubuntu-6061-610/
<Celsinho> Pretto, que ser isso ?
<Daniel> e ai pessoal .. alguem jah atualizou pro 11.04??
<Pretto> Celsinho: vc leu?
<Celsinho> Pretto, fala assim, faltando um aplicativo externo para seu sistema!
<Celsinho> Daniel, sim, maravilhoso vale a pena baixar, www.ubuntu.com
<Pretto> Celsinho: o link que te passei, vc leu lá?/
<Daniel> jah atualizei tb .. mas e os efeitos? sumiram?
<Celsinho> hum
<Celsinho> Pretto,
<Daniel> Celsinho: aqueles efeitos extras ..
<Pretto> Daniel: continuam lá, só não são habilitados por padrão
<Daniel> Pretto, como eu os habilito?
<Pretto> Daniel: vc pode habilitar no compiz-config-settings, igual como fazia antes
<Pretto> Daniel: mas alguns vão conflitar com o unity
<Daniel> Pretto, não está mais lah
<Daniel> Pretto, vc pode me dizer onde ir para habilitá-los?
<Pretto> Daniel: qual efeito vc quer?
<Daniel> Pretto, o da "janela gelatinosa" sabe?
<Pretto> Daniel:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Daniel> Pretto, vc acha melhor eu nao instalar por causa dos conflitos? ..
<Pretto> Daniel: é um efeito desnecessario, se vc habilitar o wobbly "janela gelatinosa", perde o efeito de dock das janelas do unity
<Pretto> Daniel: mas isso é uma escolha sua :)
<Pretto> Daniel: mas ter o compizconfig instalado é uma boa pra configurar o unity  tb :)
<Daniel> Pretto, como assim? configuar o unity?
<Pretto> Daniel: vc pode configurar como o launcher se esconde ou fica sempre visivel, tamanho dos icones, etc
<Daniel> Pretto, fazer ele rodar quando eu quiser eh isso?
<Pretto> Daniel: rodar não, o launcher é essa barra onde vc inicia os programas
<Daniel> Pretto, falando nela .. tem como mudar ela de lugar?
<Pretto> Daniel: não tem, até onde sei não
<Daniel> Pretto, ok .. soh uma ulltima ..rsrs... vc sabe oque eh o unity?
<Pretto> Daniel: isso o meu amigo Andre_Gondim respondeu aqui http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/04/o-que-e-o-unity-afinal/
<Andre_Gondim> :D
<Pretto> Daniel: resumindo, O Unity passa a ser o ambiente gráfico padrão do Ubuntu, a partir da versão 11.04 (Natty Narwhal).
<Daniel> Pretto, ahn sim .. vlw cara .. instalei aki o compizconfig... mas nao funfo nao .. nao apareceu nada .. desinstalo? ou tem otro jeito?
<Pretto> Daniel: vc pode iniciar pelo dash
<Daniel> Pretto, como faço isso?
<Pretto> Daniel: aperta a tecla super, a com o desenho de uma janela e digita compiz, ele ira listar a aplicação e vc clica nela
<Daniel> Pretto, ahh vlw cara ..
<Daniel> Pretto, foi d grande ajuda
<Daniel> Pretto, vou indo .. vlw mesmo .. ateh mais ..
<Daniel> Pretto, :D
<Pretto> :)
 * Pretto leaving
<Milk> bom dia  !!
<Milk> alguem on line ai  ?
<Milk> estou com um problema com o  magento e comerce alguem conhece  ?
<rui> sou novo no mundo linux... O que faço?
<rui> Até mais...
<juizmill> boa noite
<juizmill> alguem ai sabe de um programa para colocar os links para fazer donwloads altomaticos
<juizmill> conforme vai terminando ele já vai iniciando outro
<Milk> alguem  on  ?
<jquiterio> bom dia
<jquiterio> alguém pode me ajudar?
<jquiterio> recebo o seguinte erro...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mostra o erro vamos ver :P
<jquiterio> UDP: bad checksum. From 211.237.136.253:43768 to x.x.y.y:7143 ulen 111 onde x.x.y.y é o meu ip publico
<jquiterio> isso qdo inicio o bind9
<jquiterio> alguém tem alguma dica de como ultrapassar isso ?
<diegocn> bom dia povo
<diegocn> existe alguma ferramenta para calibrar monitor lcd no ubuntu
<diegocn> ?
<dtcrshr> dia
 * pkill_-9_osama .
<ubuntu> bom dia
<MarconM> BOm dia
<PingaR0x> alguem aqui usa o navegador chromium no 11.04?
<PingaR0x> dia
<MarconM> PingaR0x: ja usei mas voltei para o google chrome
<MarconM> por que
<PingaR0x> na hora de downloads
<PingaR0x> ta bugado o minutops para finalizar tbm?
<MarconM> olha aqui ta tranquilo ... mas tipo quando eu vou fazer download
<MarconM> eu uso o wget no terminal
<MarconM> eu acho melhor e mais rapddo
<MarconM> PingaR0x: o chrome sempre teve esse bug no download
<PingaR0x> really?
<MarconM> tanto no chromium quanto no google
<MarconM> sim
<PingaR0x> no opensuse nao tinha huahua
<MarconM> mas ele sempre terminal o down
<PingaR0x> nem no arch
<PingaR0x> eu sei que temrina
<MarconM> nunca tive problema
<MarconM> mas eu faço no wget
<MarconM> acho melhor
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> PingaR0x: saiu o ppa do gnome3 para ubuntu
<MarconM> mas vou testar por 2 semanas o unity
<MarconM> to gostando até agora
<PingaR0x> MarconM: na moral, nao de upgrade.
<PingaR0x> para o gnome 3 ainda
<PingaR0x> eu uso ele ...
<PingaR0x> não ta bom ainda
<PingaR0x> eu to quebrando um monte de coisa para funcionar o basico
<MarconM> como assim
<MarconM> PingaR0x: voce ta usando o que ae
<MarconM> ubuntu 11.04 + unity ?
<PingaR0x> nao agora to no mac 10.6 auhahu, mais em casa
<PingaR0x> uso ubuntu e opensuse
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> PingaR0x: mac mac ou hackmac no pc
<MarconM> euahuhauhaa
<PingaR0x> mac
<MarconM> a ta
<MarconM> dae sim
<MarconM> se eu for para londres vou comprar um mac la
<PingaR0x> traz o meu segudno tbm
<MarconM> digamos q o brasil gosta de cobrar impostos
<PingaR0x> é 2/3 do preço daki
<MarconM> ^^
<PingaR0x> eu sei
<MarconM> sim
<PingaR0x> o meu veio assim...
<MarconM> cara ja me pediram para trazer tanta coisa
<MarconM> iphone4
<MarconM> mac
<MarconM> mulher
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<dtcrshr> brides.ru
<dtcrshr> traz umas sementes ai pra galera
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> PingaR0x: que mac voce tem
<PingaR0x> um 4,1
<MarconM> 4,1
<MarconM> what
<PingaR0x> modelo
<PingaR0x> procura pra vc ver
<PingaR0x> macbook 4,1
<MarconM> ok
<PingaR0x> é como eh feito a contagem
<PingaR0x> a 4
<PingaR0x> é de 2009 axo ou2008
<MarconM> a soh ... PingaR0x quanto vou a facada
<PingaR0x> ai tem a 5 que eh de 2009
<PingaR0x> facada?
<PingaR0x> lol
<PingaR0x> 2k
<PingaR0x> só
<PingaR0x> paraiso
<PingaR0x> na epoca valeu
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> vou ver quando chegar la .... se eu traco bebida, mac ou mulher
<MarconM> trago*
<darouca> MarconM, As mulheres de Londres são gatas e sem vergonhas... Mas ruins de cama... Não vale... hahahaha
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> darouca: sempre brasileira neh nao
<MarconM> darouca: meu sonho é uma russa
<MarconM> ^^
<darouca> MarconM, Hahahahahahaha... Pela Vodka?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> adogo vodka ^^
<PingaR0x> calma
<MarconM> darouca: eae man .. ta sumido o que deu ... ta usando o que ae ubuntao 11.04
<PingaR0x> nao desviem o assunto neste canal
<PingaR0x> kkk
<MarconM> kkk
<PingaR0x> tinha um louco
<PingaR0x> que me pos gnome3
<PingaR0x> mesmo avisando que ia dar pau
<PingaR0x> queria que que aconteceu com ele
<MarconM> que parado ... ninguem precisa de ajuda
<MarconM> ]/
<darouca> MarconM, Eu estava passeando... Fiquei 30 dias em Minas... Cada dia dormi em uma cidade...
<darouca> MarconM, Estou usando o 11.04 mesmo...
<MarconM> rapz ... oia soh
<MarconM> darouca: to instalando o archlinux na vm ... para instalar o gnome 3
<MarconM> ja vi a ppa para ubuntu
<MarconM> do gnome3 ... mas deve dar um pau lascado
<MarconM> cara como eu queria ir no fisl
<dtcrshr> queria tbm viu
<dtcrshr> mas é longe pacas
<PingaR0x> MarconM: baixa a do opensuse que tava melhor
<PingaR0x> www.gnome3.org
<MarconM> PingaR0x: eu to com o opensuse aqui
<PingaR0x> mais ogh
<PingaR0x> gnome3
<PingaR0x> podeira ser melhor
<PingaR0x> kkk
<PingaR0x> poderia*
<MarconM> PingaR0x: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<PingaR0x> k
<PingaR0x> MarconM: mais tarde vou tentar kebrar o ubuntu
<PingaR0x> com o gnome3 kkk
<Spiga> queria saber quem foi a inteligenvia do piao em criar 1 canal para falar offtopic
<Spiga> inteligencia*
<PingaR0x> pergunte pros operadores do #
<Spiga> daki a pouco vai ter ubuntu-br-offtopic-php-offtopic.
<MarconM> Spiga: isso aqui é um canal de suporte ubuntu
<MarconM> com duvidas relacionadas ao OS
<MarconM> se voce começar a falar de outras coisas
<MarconM> q nao seja isso
<Spiga> uma cibversa amigavel nao mata ninguemk
<Spiga> aff
<Spiga> uma conversa amigavel nao mata ninguem*
<MarconM> voce é convidado ou offtopic ou é banido
<MarconM> Spiga: eu sei ... tambem acho ... mas se for assim
<MarconM> pode dar flood no canal
<Spiga> faz um script de flood
<MarconM> se todos começar a  flar de vida pessoal, mulher, carro, futebol e cerveja
<pqatsi> Ursinha: faça a bondade?
<Spiga> tem tantos mirc script bons para bot. coloca um para funcionar
<Shazaum> :|
<MarconM> -.-'
<Spiga> e muita burocracia isso, ate em 1 chat tem que ficar mudando de sala para falar de determinado assunto.
<Ursinha> Spiga, essas são as regras.
<Shazaum> Spiga, entra ai ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MarconM> eu tentei avisa ele Ursinha
<Shazaum> nice
<Ursinha> imagina se todo lugar que a gente for a gente resolver impor o que a gente acha certo?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: thanks
<Shazaum> dias pessoas
<Ursinha> diiiias
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<Shazaum> tem algum canal, do tipo ubuntu-hacks?
<Shazaum> nao?
<Shazaum> tah, vou almoçar
<Drak28737> Pessoal, estou com um problema incomum no meu Ubuntu Natty amd64:  de vez em quando o meu perfil dá logout, por nenhum motivo aparente, do nda! Alguem sabe me dizer do que pode se tratar? Se não, onde eu posso ler alguma msg de erro do log do sistema a respeito do ocorrido?
<Ursinha> Drak28737, já gostei de vc :P bom dia :)
<Ursinha> Drak28737, o arquivo de log já pego o nome pra vc
<Drak28737> Ursinha: hahaha, pq? por ter sido claro? XD
<Ursinha> /var/log/Xorg.0.log, confere pqatsi?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eu perguntaria se a tela dele pisca
<Drak28737> não pica
<pqatsi> mas sim, o primeiro lugar que olharia é la
<Drak28737> pisca***
<pqatsi> e no /var/log/syslog
<pqatsi> confira o syslog então também
<pqatsi> e
<pqatsi> !pastebinit | Drak28737
<PingaR0x> dmsg?
<pqatsi> !pastebin | Drak28737
<PingaR0x> ta sem bot
<pqatsi> afffe, o bot nao me respeita mais
<Ursinha> pqatsi, o bot morreu :(
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: nao precisa do dmesg pq o syslog loga ele tb
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o.0
<PingaR0x> ah mais
<PingaR0x> dmesg é dmesg huahua
<PingaR0x> mania forever
<pqatsi> Drak28737: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Drak28737> uhauhauhahua, estou na universidade, mas assim que chegar em casa tentarei a dica de vcs assim que ocorrer novamente.
<Drak28737> pqatsi, Ursinha valeu :)
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: lol nao me diga que esse pastebinit.  joga isso pro pastebin.com?
<pqatsi> Drak28737: anote isso e passe o link pra gente
<Drak28737> blz xD
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: experimente
<PingaR0x> nem da
<PingaR0x> to no mac
<pqatsi> isso e um script perl snme
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: surpreso de saber que existe um aplicativin pra isso eu uso plugin no navegador huahua
<pqatsi> http://www.stgraber.org/category/pastebinit/
<PingaR0x> vou ver
<pqatsi> fi┌─[leleobhz@daniela.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~]> file /usr/bin/pastebinit
<pqatsi> /usr/bin/pastebinit: python script text executable
<PingaR0x> lols
<PingaR0x> perl que nao é ahuahu
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: você tem algum problema com SNME?
<PingaR0x> pqtasi: não?!
<Ursinha> poxa, cade o cara que veio aqui com problema do xpdf ontem?
<Ursinha> fiz um ppa pra ele :P
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: really?!
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, foi
<Ursinha> eu falei que ia fazer o pacote
<Ursinha> :)
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: huahua faz um pra mim tbm mais um pacote que ponha 1milhao na conta ? >D, agora serio, qual leitor padrao de pdf agora?! ( nem testei) huaahu
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, hauahua é o evince
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: hum ele é leve?
<PingaR0x> eu usava xpdf tbm
<PingaR0x> nem sabia que tinha mudado
<Ursinha> se quiser usar xpdf, o pacote tá buildando lá no launchpad, acho que a noite fica pronto :P
<Ursinha> mas ele é normal
<PingaR0x> hum
<PingaR0x> por mim tanot faz
<PingaR0x> nao sendo um adobe reader
<PingaR0x> ta otemo
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: to com um relato engraçado aqui, meu amigo tava usando 10.10 32 bits o wireless vivia bugando, mudou pra 64 parou de fazer isso?! e até melhorou o desempenho?! :S
<Ursinha> da mesma versão?
<PingaR0x> sim
<PingaR0x> bem é o que eu vi no vnc
<PingaR0x> so mudou pra 64
<PingaR0x> ele vivia reclamando para mim
<Ursinha> que bizarro...
<PingaR0x> estranho
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: vc tbm pensa que na teoria era pra funcionar digamos igual?! embora com as diferença de 32 e 64?
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, deveria funcionar igual mesmo...
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: vou fazer dd do sistema dele quando ele vier pra cá
<PingaR0x> pra ver se acho alguma cosai
<PingaR0x> coisa*
<PingaR0x> deve ter algo nos logs para fazer o wireless parar de funcionar
<PingaR0x> por fazer*
<\0xff> Boa Tarde, alguem aqui utiliza o Ubuntu como servidor de logs ?
<PingaR0x> \0xff: nunca usei, mais diga ae que que ta acontecendo?
<\0xff> PingaR0x: entao, suponha o seguinte, o servidor de logs se encontra off. entao os logs da maquina cliente deve reter os logs, ate o servidor subir e enviar os logs apartir de onde parou.
<\0xff> certo ?
<PingaR0x> certo
<\0xff> http://pastebin.com/eHi9Wq9b
<\0xff> estou utilizando esses parametros na maquina cliente.
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: placas ATI tem alguma conf especial para a 11.04?
<\0xff> so que por algum 'motivo' bizarro nao funciona e nao sei o que fazer.
<Ursinha> nossa, não sei
<PingaR0x> queria ser prestador de serviço ubuntu
<PingaR0x> huahuaahu
<PingaR0x> ta chovendo duvidas no meu msn/gtalk
<\0xff> nenhuma ideia ?
<PingaR0x> to vendo pera e
<pkill_-9_osama> que eu saiba ele não retem logs \0xff
<PingaR0x> o retem log que ele quis dizer é ficar enviando
<PingaR0x> sem parar pelo que entendi
<PingaR0x> \0xff: e o que acontece com essa config?
<\0xff> pkill_-9_osama: eu queria que guardasse o logs localmente, ate o rsyslog server voltar e enviar de onde parou.
<Shazaum> \0xff, tem alguma mensagem de erro?
<\0xff> nenhuma mensagem de erro aparece.
<\0xff> simplesmente nao funciona, com tudo okay.
<Shazaum> bom, você vê isso no cliente ou no server?
<Shazaum> tem que ver o que o client ta fazendo
<pkill_-9_osama> bom, é syslog ou rsyslog?
<\0xff> pkill_-9_osama: rsyslog
<\0xff> Shazaum: entao, entao estou verificando so cliente
<pkill_-9_osama> rsyslog é modular, deve haver algum modulo para isso
<\0xff> eu desliguei o rsyslog server.
<pkill_-9_osama> por padrão ele não faz...
<\0xff> e religuei so pra testar, e nada.
<\0xff> pkill_-9_osama: hmmm
<\0xff> pkill_-9_osama: vou da uma olhada nisso agora
<pkill_-9_osama> \0xff,
<pkill_-9_osama> http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/rsyslog_reliable_forwarding.html
<pkill_-9_osama> talvez isso ajude...
<pkill_-9_osama> devido a ser modular, o bagulho é sinistro de tanta opçao.
<\0xff> pkill_-9_osama: estou olhando essa doc agora.
<\0xff> obrigado
<pkill_-9_osama> \0xff, depois me informe, blz?
<pkill_-9_osama> pq é bastante interessante.
<PingaR0x> \0xff: se possivel fale no canal
<\0xff> PingaR0x, pkill_-9_osama: Okay! \\o vou fazer isso
<\0xff> obrigado mais uma vez
<\0xff> funcionou!
<\0xff> pkill_-9_osama: ;D
<\0xff> \\o
<\0xff> Eu estava colocando no arquivo /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<\0xff> mas para testes
<\0xff> coloquei no /etc/rsyslog.conf e funcionou.
<\0xff> ;D
<pkill_-9_osama> e nesse inclui o \0xff include pra esses outros arquivos?
<pkill_-9_osama> colocou oq la?
<PingaR0x> \0xff: manda no paste já
<\0xff> okay
<\0xff> http://codepad.org/jH4curDb
<\0xff> eu coloquei antes do include
<\0xff> e o seguinte...
<\0xff> demora um certo tempo para os logs chegarem no rsyslog server, nao eh algo imediato assim que o rsyslog server sobe
<\0xff> deve esperar um pouco
<\0xff> esse parametro deve ser usado na maquina cliente
<PingaR0x> \0xff: deve ter um parametro pra delay
<pkill_-9_osama> massa \0xff
<\0xff> sim, estou procurando agora. ;D passo a passo.
<\0xff> pkill_-9_osama: massa demais ;D gravando logs de uns 20 servers. so preciso olhar no servidor de logs agora
<\0xff> e fora os routers/switches e etc
<pkill_-9_osama> sobe o modulo tcp \0xff
<pkill_-9_osama> dai sim fica100%
<PingaR0x> \0xff: e ai como ficou?
<Guest23020> Buenas galera
<Guest23020> alguém aí pode me dar uma força?
<mvcirino> Coloca a dúvida. Se souber, eu ajudo
<Guest23020> ninguém on?
<Guest23020> bom, wireless no ubuntu 11.04
<Guest23020> meu sistema cai para modo texto e congela ao tentar logar numa rede wireless
<Guest23020> mas reconhece a rede enconra e comfigura tudo certo
<Guest23020> portanto nao acho que seja problema de hardware
<Guest23020> pode me ajudar?
<mvcirino> não uso o 11.04 e realmente é estranho.
<mvcirino> A placa de rede wireless é compatível ou precisa de driver específico ?
<Guest23020> sabe, uzo ubuntu desde a versão 8.04
<Guest23020> compativel
<Guest23020> nunca tve este problema
<Guest23020> acho que deve ser alguma configuração simples mas nao encontro
<dupdup> olá
<dupdup> boa tarde
<mvcirino> olha no /var/log se tem algum log. pode ser no dmesg
<dupdup> alquem poderia me ajudar a setar o route no suse
<Guest23020> desculpe nao sou uzuario avançado, como olho lá?
<dupdup> sempre que reinicio preciso executar o - route add default gw ip
<mvcirino> No nautilus
<mvcirino> navega até /var/log
<Guest23020> estou lá
<pqatsi> [03/05-13:45:54] < dupdup> alquem poderia me ajudar a setar o route no suse
<pqatsi> dupdup: offtopic
<dupdup> pqatsi: ??
<mvcirino> Guest23020, agora procura o log dmesg ou message ou outro que dê alguma pista. Ordena por data, por exemplo
<Guest23020> nossa...veio um monte de letrinhas
<Guest23020> rsrsrs
<mvcirino> isso chama-se log... hahahahahahahaha
<pqatsi> dupdup: /j #opensuse-pt
<pqatsi> simples
<dupdup> pqatsi: :S
<Guest23020> oq neste log me serve?
<dupdup> vim /etc/sysconfig/network/routes
<dupdup> default ip - -
<dupdup> :D
<pqatsi> dupdup: still offtopic
<PingaR0x> Guest23020: digita lspci ou lsusb( se for usb) | grep -i network
<PingaR0x> e cola a saida
<mvcirino> Guest23020, o log informa tudo o que acontece no sistema. Se no momento que vc entra numa rede sem fio, o ambiente gráfico cai, tem que ter algum registro num dos logs.
<dupdup> pqatsi: cê é chato em... nem ajuda e fica com conversa de offtopic
<Guest23020> e como encontro este registro?
<Guest23020> Pinga, onde digito?
<pqatsi> dupdup: cara, eu jamais pediria ajuda de ubuntu no #opensuse
<pqatsi> dupdup: questão de coerencia
<dupdup> pqatsi: num é linux... tivesse falando de windows ou macos era offtopic
 * peregrinator_six o0
<mvcirino> Guest23020, digita no terminal
<pqatsi> dupdup: nao, falamos de ubuntu, uma variante especifica de DISTRIBUICAO linux
<pqatsi> dupdup: cada distro tem suas peculiaridades nao é atoa
<Guest23020> digitar lspci no terminal?
<PingaR0x> sim
<pqatsi> dupdup: qualquer coisa non-ubuntu é offtopic. nao está em discussao o que ubuntu é.
<pqatsi> simples
<dupdup> pqatsi: simples, que nem conta d+?
<Guest23020> veio um monte de letrinhas
<PingaR0x> guest23020: eh note ou desktop?
<Guest23020> note
<dupdup> tchau pessoal
<dupdup> desculpe
<pqatsi> dupdup: Cara, se vc perguntasse isso no #fedora, voce não ia ter a resposta que queria. se vc usa suse, tem que procurar o suporte pra suse. nao adianta ir no #opensuse-br pedir suporte pra ubuntu. tanto é babaca da minha parte quanto não vai ter ninguém obrigado a conhecer as minuncias do ubuntu
<pqatsi> questão de coerencia
<PingaR0x> nao tem suse-br
<PingaR0x> eh suse-pt
<PingaR0x> kkk
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: sim
<dupdup> pqatsi: desculpa dono do canal
<dupdup> tchau
<pqatsi> parece que é unificado por linguágem
<PingaR0x> eu sei
<pqatsi> dupdup: o X e serventia da casa
<pqatsi> :)
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: essa foi boa
<dupdup> pqatsi: kkkk ce usa X?
<dupdup> uso yast
<dupdup> =]
<dupdup> pqatsi = synaptic
<PingaR0x> guest23020: tipo cola oque sair do terminal em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dupdup> :-p
<Guest23020> galera, oq faço com os dados do lspci?
<dupdup> bye
<pqatsi> dupdup: depende. eu gosto do emerge tb ;)
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: da corda pro troll nao
<PingaR0x> ah
<PingaR0x> ele saiu
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: ele ia sair ;)
<pqatsi> nao sabe praq o X serve :D
<PingaR0x> :X
<Guest23020> aigos, estou no link mensionado
<Guest23020> *amigo
<PingaR0x> guest23020: vc pega as letrinhas do lspci
<igorklem> obama@whitehouse:~$ sudo chmod +x /bin/laden
<PingaR0x> e cola lá
<PingaR0x> envia e manda o link aqui pro canal
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: posso dar o pitaco?
<Guest23020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602882/
<PingaR0x> a vonts
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -nnv | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> mais pratico e completo
<pqatsi> :D
<PingaR0x> mais ele ja fez
<PingaR0x> o que eu queria
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: vc ta no 11.04?
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: latency #fial :D
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: estarei já já :D
<pqatsi> mas ja uso o kernel do 11.04 faz tempo
<PingaR0x> guest23020: que vc ta usando qual versão?
<Guest23020> 11.04
<pqatsi> e ja ja me mando pro 2.6.39
<Guest23020> todo atualizado
 * pqatsi mete o bedelho e pergunta o que é o problema
<PingaR0x> wireless
<PingaR0x> travando o X
<Guest23020> nossa tenho que me acostumar, troll X sei lá mais oque...to perdido
<PingaR0x> Guest23020: X é a parte grafica do linux
<pqatsi> wireless travando x
<pqatsi> essa é otima
<PingaR0x> nunca vi tbm
<PingaR0x> eu acho que é
<pqatsi> aaaaah
<pqatsi> acham
<pqatsi> isso é lindo
<PingaR0x> driver atheros bug
<PingaR0x> cara
<Guest23020> na internet é só gugar vcs acham muita gente com o mesmo problema
<pqatsi> gugar, que verbo estranho, mas ok
<mvcirino> O problema do Guest23020 está relatado neste tópico http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1682388.html e estou lendo o tópico
<pqatsi> o negócio é
<Ursinha> se o driver de wireless causar kernel panic pode travar o X sim :)
<pqatsi> eu conheco esse problema
<pqatsi> e não é culpa do X
<pqatsi> Ursinha: não é panic e eu conheco esse bug
<pqatsi> alias, panic trava tudo :D
<Ursinha> pqatsi, foi o q eu quis dizer :P
<Guest23020> kernal panic é q vem escrito mesmo na tela preta em meio um kilo de letras
<Ursinha> pqatsi, qual é o problema?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: X travando e o povo achando que é culpa na atheros
<pqatsi> porque a atheros ta com zica de controle de sinal por software :D
<Guest23020> alguma ideia pra ajudar o nb aqui??
<pqatsi> Guest23020 PingaR0x e mvcirino
<pqatsi> voces por acaso leram o syslog/dmesg/Xorg.0.log ?
<pqatsi> tem os pastes?
<PingaR0x> pqats: não li, não é no meu e http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1682388.html
<pqatsi> affff meu deus
<pqatsi> Guest23020: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> me de os 3 links
<Chaintech> boas
<Guest23020> pqatsi nao intendí
<Guest23020> desculpe mas nao intedí mesmo
<pqatsi> execute
<pqatsi> e me passe os links
<pqatsi> simples
<mvcirino> pqatsi, eu até pedi para o Guest23020 procurar os logs do dmesg e do messages...
<mvcirino> mas não do xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> pessoal, a pra ser um pouco mais PRATICOS ao resolver problemas de usuários?
<Ursinha> Guest23020, abre um terminal e executa esse comando enorme que o pqatsi passou pra vc
<Ursinha> vai gerar alguns links
<Ursinha> ai vc cola os links que o comando gerar aqui pra gente
<Ursinha> pqatsi, calma cocada
<mvcirino> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686282&page=2 tem uma possível solução
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o pessoal que ajuda aqui tá precisando de uma bronca
<Guest23020> nao da nada
<Guest23020> da ero
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o pessoal cogita demais, especula demais, cola um monte de links e acham um monte de coisas
<mvcirino> Audácia da Filombeta...
<Guest23020> erro
<mvcirino> uhauhauhAUHAuAHAUHUAH
<Ursinha> meu Deus
<pqatsi> Guest23020: qual erro?
<Chaintech> tenham calma gente
<Guest23020> vem escrito erro
 * pqatsi confere o comando
<Guest23020> se eu colo linha por linha vem pacotes a instalar
<Guest23020> é isso?
<pqatsi> pode ser
<pqatsi> entre os &&
<pqatsi> rode um por linha
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> like this
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: qual é o bug por curiosidade?
<pqatsi> nao tem bug nenhum por enquanto
<pqatsi> diagnóstico primeiro
<Guest23020> o like this tbm?
<PingaR0x> like this nao
<Guest23020> kkk
<pqatsi> nao nao :D
<pqatsi> Guest23020: preciso dos 3 links do pastebint que sai
<pqatsi> *pastebin
<PingaR0x>  <pqatsi> eu conheco esse problema
<PingaR0x> [14:03]  <pqatsi> e não é culpa do X
<PingaR0x> que problema seria entao*
<Ursinha> Guest23020, deve ter aparecido uns http://paste.ubuntu.com/algumacoisa
<Guest23020> hein?
<Ursinha> Guest23020, cola pra nós aqui, por favor
<Guest23020> terminal esperando comendo
<Guest23020> nao deu resposta
<Ursinha> Guest23020, qual dos comandos?
<Guest23020> nada
<Guest23020> ta esperando algum comando
<Guest23020> ta faltando linha
<Guest23020> sei lá
<Guest23020> vc que me passou 3 linhas
<Ursinha> Guest23020, dá ctrl+c então e executa um de cada vez
<Guest23020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602890/
<Guest23020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602892/
<Ursinha> ae
<Ursinha> :)
<Guest23020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602893/
<Guest23020> ta na mao
<Guest23020> demorou a aparecer
<Ursinha> Guest23020, agora precisamos avaliar os logs
<Guest23020> uhnnnn
<Guest23020> ta
<Guest23020> que mal pergunte, qual a idade da gelrinha aí??
<Guest23020> galera
<Ursinha> eu tenho 28
<Guest23020> é que to tão por fora que to me sentindo um velho ahuahauh
<Guest23020> vai ver é pq eu testei seven por uns mezes
<Guest23020> pensa num  sistema ruim
<Guest23020> rsrsrs
<mvcirino> 40 daqui exatos 31 dias
<Guest23020> pow então nao so tao velho tenho 25
<Chaintech> desta vez vou ver o LM em 1º lugar do TOP merece vamos ver quantos lugares vai cair o Ubuntu XD
<Guest23020> meehhh eu gostava mesmo do kurumim, na época que lançou era show
<Guest23020> depois abandonaram ele
<Guest23020> até deu pra pegar pacotes do debian
<Guest23020> mas nao era mais a mesma coisa
<Guest23020> na minha opinião pessoal o ubuntu é o sistema mais proximo de ser algo realmente bom, falta apenas um pouco mais de compreensão da parte dos usuarios como eu que nos perdemos muito facilmente ainda
<Chaintech> A canonical se deu mal é o que faz não escutar os usres só tenho ligo criticas negativas nesta versão...
<Guest23020> eu gostei
<Guest23020> pra mim só wireless travando geral
<Guest23020> tirando isso
<Guest23020> cam perfeito sem complicação
<Guest23020> sistema todo limpo e rapido
<Chaintech> tenta abrir varias janelas e depois m,e fala como se ele porta
<Guest23020> ja fiz isso
<Guest23020> pra  mim tudo na boa
<Guest23020> cheguei a 87 janelas e desisti de travar ele]
<Chaintech> quando falo varias é muitas não 2 ou 3 are umas 24 a 30
<Guest23020> como disse aqui fui a 87
<Guest23020> nao deu nada e desistí
<Guest23020> queria chegar a 100 pra ver mas fiquei com preguiça rsrsrrs
<Guest23020> isso que minha maquina é das mais basicas
<Chaintech> estas com muita sorte muita gente teve problemas com menos janelas abertas
<Guest23020> estou sabendo
<Guest23020> dizem que em desk ele a meio ruim
<Guest23020> principalmente maquinas pré historicas
<Guest23020> oque posso dizer, onde roda win7 o 11.04 nao parece tar dando problemas
<Chaintech> pois isso não sei mas os que vi que tiveram problemas são em maquinas bem TOPs
<Guest23020> se a galera aqui conseguir me ajudar a configurar minha wireless meu 11.04 vai estar perfeito
<Guest23020> wow, então enhomesmo sorte
<Guest23020> *tenho
<Chaintech> mas o W7 até roda perfeito em um netbook o Ubuntu não trava todo
<Guest23020> o meu é note
<Guest23020> 11.04 rodando muito melhor que w7
<Guest23020> ursinha ta por aí ainda?
<Chaintech> problemas com wireless tem muita gente tem alguns quemal ligam o wireles o PC trava
<Ursinha> Guest23020, sim senhor
<Guest23020> eae, temalguma ideia?
<Guest23020> Pinga, ta aí?
<PingaR0x> to lendo
<PingaR0x> o log
<Guest23020> aproveitando que to aqui inchendo o saco de vcs
<Guest23020> alguem sabe desinstalar o msn 7.0 do wine?
<Guest23020> coloquei na zuera e nao sai mais ahuahauh
<Chaintech> Queria deixar aqui uma nota de uma distro criada para crianças a partir dos 3 anos http://www.qimo4kids.com/default.aspx muito boa quem tiver crianças vai adorar fica ai a nota
<pqatsi> site feito em aspx?
<pqatsi> #tenso
<Guest23020> >.< tensoooo kkkkk tenso é fodaaa
<Guest23020> hei desculpe pelos risos mas rilitros
<Guest23020> aí gete desculpe ser chato mas alguma ideia?
<PingaR0x> procura por .wine no seu home
<PingaR0x> no terminal
<Guest23020> ahhh sim quanto a isso tranquilo
<Guest23020> oque realmente me preocupa é o wireless]
<Guest23020> ta osso sem wireless
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: se eu flar pra ele tirar do blacklist resolve?
<pqatsi> to meio por fora
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: mas o problema NAO E A WIRELESS
<pqatsi> eu to me perguntando: May  3 13:24:44 claudio-POSITIVO-MOBILE kernel: [   43.653027] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<pqatsi> remontando porque diabos?
<Guest23020> remontado pq bem nessa hora eu tentei logar numa rede wireless
<pqatsi> bem depois?
<Guest23020> e o X ja era caiu pra modo texto e congelou e piscou tudo quanto é luz aqui
<pqatsi> cara, são 3s de diferença
<pqatsi> uma eternidade em termos de clocks
<pqatsi> kernel panic então
<Guest23020> vem escrito isso
<pqatsi> Guest23020: as 3 luzes do teclado?
<pqatsi> Guest23020: tem foto da tela quando deu o panic?
<Guest23020> quando cai para modo txt vem escrito kernel panic alguma coisa
<pqatsi> exato
<Guest23020> nao
<pqatsi> isso É UM PANIC
<pqatsi> mas nao necessáriamente é da wireless
<Guest23020> foto da tela??
<pqatsi> parem de culpar o que nao sabem
<Guest23020> mas só oocorre quando bato a senha do wireless
<pqatsi> Guest23020: sim, daquelas que voce pega uma camera digital e bate a foto
<pqatsi> sabe
<pqatsi> Guest23020: uma coisa é poder ser a wireless, outra coisa é SER a wireless
<Guest23020> bom eu so nb
<pqatsi> Guest23020: voce consegue forçar a barra e tentar fazer tudo que voce fez pra dar esse pau
<Guest23020> sei nada de bulhufaz
<pqatsi> e se der, voce bater uma foto disso?
<pqatsi> Guest23020: isso é logica, nao é computação. ser e poder ser sao coisas diferentes
<Guest23020> cara
<pqatsi> anyways
<pqatsi> ou isso ou anotar o que aparece num papel
<Guest23020> é o seguinte
<Guest23020> se eu logar wireless
<Guest23020> ele vai puxar a rede
<Guest23020> aí pede a senha
<Guest23020> eu coloco a senha e ja era
<pqatsi> ta, que seja
<PingaR0x> guest23020: que seria seu sda1?
<pqatsi> eu preciso LER o que está escrito no relatorio do panic
<pqatsi> ou voce bate uma foto
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> ou voce anota
<pqatsi> force a barra do problema, loga na wireless, e me bata uma foto ou anote
<Guest23020> o problema vai ser e voltar depois disso
<pqatsi> Guest23020: dedao no reset mesmo
<Guest23020> sim
<pqatsi> panic so para assim ;)
<Guest23020> isso sim mas nao sei logar aqui denovo
<pqatsi> Guest23020: mas eu preciso de uma foto disso
<pqatsi> Guest23020: vai no ícone de rede, escolhe a rede wireless e deixa o circo pegar foto
<Guest23020> pqatsi
<pqatsi> *fogo
<Guest23020> vc tem gtalk??
<pqatsi> ai ceus
<Guest23020> se tiver me add lá pq eu nao sei se vou dar geito de voltar aqui
 * pqatsi procura a paciencia no bolso da Ursinha 
<Guest23020> kkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> Guest23020: vai sim
<Chaintech> pqatsi desculpa de só responder agora mas não fui eu que criei o site apenas quis partilhar esta noticia boa para as crianças
<pqatsi> do mesmo jeito q vc voltou antes
<pqatsi> Guest23020: http://webchat.freenode.net
<pqatsi> so escolher o canal #ubuntu-br
<pqatsi> (alias, digitar)
<Guest23020> ta vo ver lá...vamo nessa
<\0xff> Chaintech: nada a ve pedir desculpas o.O
<pqatsi> Guest23020: se tiver
 * Ursinha pega o vidro de maracujina
<Guest23020> qualquer coisa agradeço a paciencia galera
<pqatsi> Guest23020: se tiver papel, anote tudo
<pqatsi> distro linux pra crianças eu acho que tem meu apoio é o http://www.pandorgalinux.com.br/
<pqatsi> Ursinha: passa pra cá! :D
<pqatsi> o que o evo tava fazendo aqui o.0
<claudio> pqatsi
<pqatsi> yo
<Guest97397> voltei to com a foto
<pqatsi> Guest97397: http://imagebin.org/
<pqatsi> poe ela la
<Guest97397> como faço pra mandar agora
<Guest97397> la onde mano?
<Guest97397> ahh ta
<Guest97397> mals
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<pqatsi> se quiser o lin
<pqatsi> k
<Guest97397> http://imagebin.org/151523
<Guest97397> nao liga pra qualidade ahauhauha
<pqatsi> agora voces podem culpar a atheros
<Guest97397> mas da pra ler mais ou menos
<pqatsi> eu ja li
<Guest97397> eae ja sabe oque é?
<pqatsi> nao sou enciclopédia ambulante, guri, calmae
<Guest97397> ahuahuaha
<Guest97397> fimose mano
<Guest97397> de boa
<pqatsi> achado e ja tem fix
<pqatsi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/+bug/762496
<Guest97397> q isso?
<pqatsi> ache uma rede cabeada e ativa o repositorio natty-proposed
<Guest97397> como eu ativo isso?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: pode dar uma força nisso? nao sei onde fica o update-manager no natty
<Guest97397> eu to numa rede cabeada
<pqatsi> otimo
<pqatsi> basta ativar o natty proposed e da um upgrade geral
<Guest97397> ahuahauh ta em que bar ta essa tal de natty??
<Guest97397> e ela é gatinha?
<pqatsi> casada
<Guest97397> kkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> :p
<Guest97397> como faço aquela parada que vc falow?
 * pqatsi faz uma infame piada com o nome maverick e o nome natty :p
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> grosseria da vez
<pqatsi> Guest97397: roda num console ai
<pqatsi> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/pre-proposed && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pqatsi> tipo, dessa vez, copia e cola a linha por obséquio
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Guest97397: voce tem que ver no ultimo comando ele atualizar o linux-image
<Guest97397> x-image sei lá oq?? isso mesmo?
<Guest97397> vai leva uma carinha
<Guest97397> uns 10 min.
<Guest97397> oun 15
<pqatsi> eh
<pqatsi> demora mesmo ;)
<Guest97397> bom vo bota um som então ahuahauh
<pqatsi> ve se ta puxando a versao 2.6.38 2.6.38-9.43pre201105030903
<pqatsi> tem que ser essa versao estranha ai
<Guest97397> exatamente isso
<Guest97397> cara
<pqatsi> tao ta certo
<pqatsi> depois que terminar
<pqatsi> reinicie
<pqatsi> e tente de novo
<Guest97397> essa foi foda acertou tudo os numerozinhu
<pqatsi> eh, eu sei a versao que tem que ir ;)
<pqatsi> e nao sao os numerozinho
<pqatsi> saia separando
<pqatsi> 2001 07 03 09 03
<pqatsi> 2011 05 03 09 03
<pqatsi> isso
<pqatsi> ano mes dia hora minuto
<pqatsi> achou algo parecido? :D
<pqatsi> Guest97397: é só uma data
<Guest97397> 2011 04 30 09 03
<pqatsi> e coisa explosiva, outras coisas podem zoar, mas esse bug aparentemente tá corrigido nesse kernel
<Guest97397> explosiva??
<Guest97397> ahhhhhh
<Guest97397> jisuis
<Guest97397> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<Guest97397> kkkkkkk
<Guest97397> kiki vai isprudí??
<pqatsi> mas se te serve de consolo, isso ai sao bugfixes pelo visto. o kernel 2.6.38 é estavel ja
<pqatsi> Guest97397: talvez o kernel coma seu cachorro, troque as trancas da sua casa e roube sua mulher :D
<Guest97397> ta calma mano...qq é kernel pa começar
<Guest97397> kkkk
<Guest97397> meu cachorro ele nao pasa mano..nem eu passo perto ahauhauh
<pqatsi> hahahahah
<pqatsi> Guest97397: kernel é o núcleo do sistema
<pqatsi> e o programa que conversa com todos os seus dispositivos diretamente
<Guest97397> e se ele pegar minha mulher diz pra ele me contar que é pra eu pegar tbm ahauhauh
<Guest97397> uhnnnn
<pqatsi> UAHuHAuHauHAuA
<pqatsi> boa
<Guest97397> e o que vem junto na bagaça nao é o bom pq?
<pqatsi> pq tem essa falha
<Guest97397> hauahuahau
<Guest97397> boa resposta
<Guest97397> mas q eu quiz dizer é pq eles nao mandam ja com esse
<pqatsi> boa pergunta com boa resposta
<pqatsi> 1) esse kernel nao e oficial
<pqatsi> ou seja, nao e o ubuntu que mantem
<pqatsi> e uma equipe separada que coloca algumas coisas mais novas
<Guest97397> uhn e quem mantem??
<pqatsi> como essa correção
<Guest97397> ah tah
<pqatsi> a equipe do kernel-ppa
<Guest97397> tipo praguaio ahauhau
<pqatsi> eles sao veteranos ja
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> tem devels do ubuntu la tb
<pqatsi> mas não é oficial
<pqatsi> imagine assim
<pqatsi> o que vem no ubuntu é estavel
<Guest97397> devels?? é de comer? embala dois que eu quero levar 1
<pqatsi> mas tem uma falha ou outra com algum hardware qualquer
<pqatsi> ai os caras arrumam e criam um pacote antes do oficial
<pqatsi> pq no oficial demora. precisa de testes, passar por processos, etc, etc, etc
<Guest97397> uhnn ja ta baxando o 4o bagulho
<Guest97397> 6 agora
<Guest97397> 7
<Guest97397> hauahuah
<Guest97397> descompactando
<pqatsi> maledeto cdrom da sony! Odeio optiarc
<Guest97397> pq??
<Guest97397> ele é gente boa ahuahuah
<Guest97397> terminou
<Guest97397> vo reiniciar e ver noque dá
<pqatsi> Guest97397: ok
<Guest97397> ja volto
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> claudio_: resolveu?
<claudio_> parece que sim
<claudio_> nao da mais o panic
<claudio_> ainda nao conecta
<claudio_> mas ja nao da mais merda
<claudio_> ops mals desculpa galera
<claudio_> nao da mais trava
<claudio_> sei lá como vcs dizem
<pqatsi> nao da panic
<claudio_> pois é isso aí
<claudio_> sera que mais algum acoisa mudou?
<claudio_> além do problema??
<pqatsi> claudio_: tenta conectar na wireless e roda o mesmo carrilhao de comandos de novo
<Pretto> pqatsi: ping no pvt
<pqatsi> [03/05-14:10:18] < pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<pqatsi> [03/05-14:10:20] < pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> [03/05-14:10:24] < pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<claudio_> nao conecta, alvez miha senha esteja errada nao sei
<pqatsi> claudio_: tudo bem, mas tenta conectar e roda isso
<pqatsi> pra ver ql o problema
<claudio_> rodar enqualto ele tenta conectar?? pq ele fca tentando sem parar ahauahuah
<pqatsi> depois que falar q n conecta
<claudio_> pelo que vi ele nao fala
<claudio_> mas vamos esperar então
<claudio_> ele tenta sem parar]
<claudio_> aff tava no automatico ahauhauha
<claudio_> vamos esperar agora
<pqatsi> :D
<claudio_> ahuahuah tirei do automatico ele pede senha denovo sem dar nenhuma mensagem de erro
<claudio_> opa agora deu
<claudio_> qq eu rodo mesmo??
<claudio_> no termnal
<claudio_> hein, que linhas
<claudio_> ?
<pqatsi> mas a wireless funciona claudio_ ?
<claudio_> ele tenta mas nao conecta
<claudio_> acho que talvez a senha esteja errada]
<claudio_> mas nao sei
<claudio_> nao tenho certeza
<claudio_> mas ja nao da mais panic
<pqatsi> [03/05-15:22:41] < pqatsi> [03/05-14:10:18] < pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<pqatsi> [03/05-15:22:41] < pqatsi> [03/05-14:10:20] < pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> [03/05-15:22:41] < pqatsi> [03/05-14:10:24] < pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> claudio_: faz esses comandos de novo
<Illuminarch> Boa tarde
<claudio_> arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado
<pqatsi> errr
<pqatsi> so to te lembrando os comandos po
<pqatsi> prestencao
<pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<claudio_> kkkk mals
<claudio_> fiz linha após linha vamos esperar
<claudio_> nada ainda
<claudio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602918/
<claudio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602919/
<claudio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602920/
<habibBR> boa tarde ubunteiro
<habibBR> estou com 2 probleminhas que talvez seja simples pra vcs.
<claudio_> aqui só tem ubuntarados ahauhauah
<habibBR> 1º como desabilitar a senha para conectar no wireless
<habibBR> KKK
<claudio_> falando um areal galera, pq todo videotuto tem papel de parede sexy ou porno?
<claudio_> sei lá mas o meu é o melhor
<habibBR> 2º como fazer para nao desligar a tela LCD qdo fecha o note
<claudio_> bom desabilitar senha me intereça tbm
<habibBR> opa
<habibBR> ja nao eh so putaria q te interessa
<claudio_> ahhh isso vc clica na bateria na barra e diz pa nao desligar
<habibBR> :D
<claudio_> ahuahuah as vezes nao
<claudio_> kkkkkkkkkk
<habibBR> mas ele apaga
<claudio_> mas clica na bateria na barra
<claudio_> la tem as configuração
<claudio_> vai la e diz pra ele nao apagar
<habibBR> qdo eu fecho ele ateh pode apagar a tela do note, mas da TV LCD conecta por HDMI, nao
<claudio_> ja aproveita e manda dexar a pilha fixa
<habibBR> isso eu ja fiz
<habibBR> ;)
<claudio_> nao pode apagar nenhuma entao
<habibBR> eh isso
<claudio_> coloca la pa nao apagar é facil
<habibBR> nao tem essa opçao
<habibBR> somente:
<claudio_> poe nada em oque fazer ao fechar a tampa
<claudio_> o meu tem ahauhauh
<habibBR> apagar a tela, suspender, hibernar e desligar
<claudio_> o meu tem nada no final
<habibBR> 10.04?
<habibBR> 10.10?
<claudio_> 11.04
<habibBR> 11.04?
<habibBR> ahn
<habibBR> taih um bom motivo pra atualizar
<claudio_> ahuahuah calm atbm
<claudio_> kkk
<habibBR> hehe
<claudio_> teu note nao tem opção pra apagar só o lcd?
<habibBR> se tiver  como nao atualizar eu acho melhor
<claudio_> tipo no meu é Fn+f8
<habibBR> fn+F6
<claudio_> se eu clicar Fn+f8 apaga o lcd mas nao a tv que ta no cabo
<claudio_> no meu funfa
<habibBR> aqui deve funfar tb
<claudio_> tenta aí
<habibBR> a TV ta em outro andar agora
<habibBR> :(
<claudio_> ahuahuah
<claudio_> mas achu que vai funfar
<habibBR> vou acabar de copiar o codigo que preciso pra ca e tento la novamente
<habibBR> e o lance da senha par ao wireless
<claudio_> blz...boa sorte mano
<claudio_> aí cade o carinha que tava me ajudando aqui?? ja leu os log?
<habibBR> tipo, vai ficar um tiazinha responsavel por ligar e desligar o note da TV
<habibBR> log do chat?
<habibBR> cade??
<claudio_> nao otra coisa
<claudio_> log dum problema que tive om meu wireless tem um cara aqui me ajudando
<claudio_> mas esquecí o nome dele ahuahauh
<Ursinha> claudio_, não é o PingaR0x ?
<claudio_> pqatsi se ta aí mano?
<claudio_> nao..é o pqatsi
<claudio_> ele sumil
<claudio_> ahauhauha
<claudio_> hei galera
<claudio_> meu problema com  o panic o pqatsi resolvel
<claudio_> mas
<claudio_> agora quando tento logar fica pedindo senha boto a senha ele tenta logar e volta a pedir a senha
<claudio_> tipo sera que a senha ta errada??
<Pretto> claudio_: era bom tentar com uma senha que vc tenha certesa q está certa ne?
<claudio_> hauahuaha vlw pela dica irmão pretto mas eu nao tenho certeza da senha achu que ta certa mas certeza eu nao tenho ahauhauh
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: eu to inrolado aqui agora huahua
<claudio_> mas se a senha tiver errada é esse comportamento que ele deveria ter?
<PingaR0x> sim
<claudio_> e se for uma rede aberta sem senha ele nao ai ficar pedindo senha tbm né?
<PingaR0x> nope
<PingaR0x> vai entrar direto
<claudio_> vlw pinga...sempre gostei de vc ahuahauha pena que vc acabo com meus figo ahauhauh
<claudio_> vlw galera uma pergunta mais
<claudio_> é o siguinte
<claudio_> os botões superiores aqueles pra desativar wireless e o touthpad
<claudio_> pq nao funfa pra mim?
<PingaR0x> claudio_: o do touch aqui nao funfa tbm porém o pretto me indicou um app legal http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/touchpad-indicator-now-automatically.html
<claudio_> esse app faz funfar??
<PingaR0x> não
<PingaR0x> mais quadno poe um mouse usb
<PingaR0x> ele desliga o touch
<claudio_> manero vo instalar
<claudio_> spero que funfe pra mim
<PingaR0x> funciona sim
<claudio_> cara instalei mas nao deu nada
<claudio_> meu tolthpad ta ativado ainda
<claudio_> cara como faço pra desinstalar esta coisa que nao funfa?
<claudio_> ixi nem rolou pinga, nada desativa esse meu touchpad ahuahauh
<claudio_> ahuahuah to me fu.. pra remover este app
<claudio_> lguma dica??
<PingaR0x> claudio_: vc configurou ele
<PingaR0x> claudio_: vc configurou ele?!
<PingaR0x> *
<PingaR0x> ou so instalou ele?
<claudio_> instalei ativei configurei
<claudio_> mas nao funfa
<PingaR0x> oloco
<claudio_> meu ped continua ativo mesmo quando este app dis que nao está mais
<claudio_> e agora nao sei como remover ele
<claudio_> ahuahauha sou muito nb mesmo
<claudio_> kkkk
<mauricio_> boa tarde a todos, meu ubuntu está com a versao 11.04, estava usando o skype, cliquei no botao fechar (na versao anterior, isso faria o skype ficar na area de notificação), mas vejo q o processo esta vivo, mas nao sei como fazer a janela principal do skype aparecer
<claudio_> ahuahauh acontece comigo com o amsn
<claudio_> o bagulho some...vai pra lugar nenhum
<claudio_> diz que vai pra barra inferior que nao existe mais no 11.04 ahauauh
<mauricio_> preciso abrir a janela sem ter q mater o processo e reabrir o programa
<PingaR0x> nao tem o simbolo
<PingaR0x> do skype
<PingaR0x> na barra de cima?
<mauricio_> nao tem
<PingaR0x> calma ae
<PingaR0x> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<PingaR0x> e reseta a sessao
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: nao quero fechar a sessao.. nao posso
<mauricio_> estou trbalhando
<PingaR0x> salva ela...
<claudio_> bom to no aguardo de uma dca de como remover um app instalado
<mauricio_> desculpe, mas isso nao é uma solução
<claudio_> se alguem sulber
<PingaR0x> o que eu mandei vc digitar
<PingaR0x> devolve a systray antiga...
<PingaR0x> dai o skype
<PingaR0x> aparece =]
<mauricio_> uso o ubuntu a mtos anos, isso deve ter uma solução..
<claudio_> cara se eu fosse vc abria o skype denovo e relogava mano
<PingaR0x> claudio_: na central do ubuntu
<claudio_> sim
<PingaR0x> abre ela
<mauricio_> como assim devolver?
<mauricio_> nao entendi
<PingaR0x> no 11.04
<PingaR0x> mudaram o painel de systray
<PingaR0x> a que o skype funciona
<PingaR0x> é a antiga
<mauricio_> ta, e como faço isso?
<PingaR0x> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"  <-
<PingaR0x> digita isso no terminal
<PingaR0x> e reseta a sessão
<PingaR0x> foi oque eu disse
<claudio_> to na central mas la nao encontra o touchpad-indicator
<mauricio_> .. pq nao conseguir editar esse painel novo..
<mauricio_> aa ta, entendi
<PingaR0x> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<PingaR0x> claudio_: digita apt-get purge touchpad-indicator
<PingaR0x> claudio_: digita sudo apt-get purge touchpad-indicator
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: obrigado
<claudio_> aeee assim sim..agora foi...brigado pinga tu é rox ahauahuh
<PingaR0x> esqueci do sudo
<mauricio_> mas insisto, sera q nao tem um modo facil..?
<claudio_> em, nao fecha mais cara minimiza que ela vai parar na barra lateral
<claudio_> *tem
<mauricio_> hehehe
<claudio_> isso que eu faço com o amsn
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: mias que que tem de dificil nisso?!
<PingaR0x> claudio_: digita isso que serve para vc tbm
<claudio_> digitar cara..isso cansa ahauhauh
<claudio_> hauauah mas eu nao quero aquela barra devolta ahauhauh
<claudio_> gaçlera tenho que ir fica aqui meu agradecimento a pinga ursinha e pqptsi
<claudio_> flw nerds e Buenas a todos
<Tuta> Boa Tarde!!
<mauricio_> o dificil é.. ter q entrar aqui ( nao q isso seja ruim) pra tentar resovler um problema/coisa basica q o SO nao deveria fazer
<mauricio_> ja viu.. o SO esconder o programa e nao deixar vc abrir a janela principal..
<mauricio_> isso é um problemao
<mauricio_> e se fosse um programa de uso critico..
<pkill_-9_osama> nao teria janela
<pkill_-9_osama> hahahaha
<Tuta> Estou com a seguinte dúvida: Uso o ubuntu 10.04 e tenho uma partição de 17GB sobrando. Gostaria de saber se tem como iniciar a instalação apenas montando o ISO no 10.04 e rodar a partir disso. O Drive de cd do meu note não funciona e na BIOS não tem opção de inicializar pelo pendrive, por isso a duvida... OBRIGADO!
<Tuta> Desculpem... gostaria de instalar o ubuntu 11.04 nessa partição que tá sobrando
<mauricio_> pkill_-9_osama: a ta, e um programa utilizado no gerenciamento de leitos de UTIs, nao deve ter um janela?
<mauricio_> as pessoa sdeve dar comandos?
<PingaR0x> Tuta: fico devendo
<mauricio_> pra trabalhar lá, além de ser medico, tenque ter LPI?
<PingaR0x> mauricio: para isso é especilizado e nao usuariam ubuntu pra isso
<pkill_-9_osama> interface web, daemon mauricio_ :)
<Tuta> PingaR0x: Mesmo assim Obrigado cara!!
<mauricio_> nao usariam.. pq?
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: eu uso skype e nao tenho o memso problema ele fican a parte de cima
<PingaR0x> numa boa
<mauricio_> ubuntu nao é bom?
<pkill_-9_osama> ?
<pkill_-9_osama> aeohaehoea
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: eles pagariam alguem para customizar.
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: sim, pra mim, algumas vezes fica onde deveria.. outras some..como foi o caso de agora
<PingaR0x> uma distro linux
<PingaR0x> ou fazeru ma especializada para isso
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: entao aquilo que eu disse resolve
<PingaR0x> pq tira o whitelist
<PingaR0x> deixa all
<PingaR0x> dai GG
<PingaR0x> ja venho
<Tuta> Estou com a seguinte dúvida: Uso o ubuntu 10.04 e tenho uma partição de 17GB sobrando, na qual gostaria de instalar o 11.04. O Drive de cd do meu note está quebrado e na BIOS não tem opção de inicializar pelo pendrive. Por isso, gostaria de saber se tem como iniciar a instalação apenas montando o ISO no 10.04 e rodar a partir disso?!?! OBRIGADO!
<Tuta> agora ta melhor
<mauricio_> Tuta: tem boot pela rede teu note?
<Tuta> mauricio_: não tenho certeza... mas creio que sim!
<PingaR0x> Tuta: pq não instala uma VM?!
<Tuta> PingaR0x: Pq na VM ele iniciou no Gnome e eu quero testar o Unity
<mauricio_> podes instalar pela rede, com debian eu fiz, ubuntu ainda nao, acredito q seja possivel
<Eronides> pessoal as portas usbs do meu notebook falham com frequencia, tipo se espeto um joypad ele fica desmontando o dispositivo o tempo todo, vcs sabem o que seria?
<PingaR0x> Tuta: tem um tutorial do andre_gondim que ensina ligar o unity
<Tuta> mauricio_: Mas eu não precisaria de um outro computador? Ou a instalação é através da internet?!
<PingaR0x> Eronides: tem outro sistema/ distribuição no note, ou otestou o mesmo periferico em outro??
<Tuta> PingaR0x: Aonde eu encontro?
<PingaR0x> Tuta: procurando
<Eronides> PingaR0x, ainda não testei com um livecd outro sistema, to usando o lucid
<mauricio_> Tuta: outro computador = instalação rapida; pela internet = depende do teu link
<PingaR0x> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fandregondim.eti.br%2F2011%2F04%2Fexecutando-o-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-com-3d-no-virtual-box-4%2F&ei=bVvATfKaI6eJ0QH8jrCqBQ&usg=AFQjCNG3h22J6aHAECjhNGo_GgG7OQr1cw
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> foi
<Tuta> PingaR0x: Obrigado pelo link!!
<Tuta> mauricio_: Obrigado pela dica!
<Tuta> vou tentar aqui as soluções...
<Tuta> obrigado a todos!
<PingaR0x> Eronides: mesma coisa?
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: nas outras versoes do ubuntu, qdo eu salvava a sessao, a sessao ficava salva pra sempre, nao tinha um botao "esquecer sessao", sera q isso continua?
<PingaR0x> Eronides: qualquer periferico usb ou somente este em especifico?
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: boa pergunta!, se veio de upgrade provavelmente
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: so ir lá e verificar
<PingaR0x> gnome-session-proprierties ou algo assim
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: prefiro ficar na duvida
<Eronides> PingaR0x, A webcam é diferente,eu tenho montar manualmente, mas não fica desmontando
<PingaR0x> Eronides: pode ser o periferico
<Eronides> PingaR0x, o teclado portátil também demora a pegar
<PingaR0x> mais nao fica travando certo?
<mauricio_> vo te conta, o ubuntu modou bastante, nem estou achando onde salva as sessoes
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: gdmsetup digita isso
<PingaR0x> no alt+f2
<PingaR0x> eu ACHO que é ai
<mauricio_> gdmsetup: nao tem opcao para salvar sessao
<Pretto> mauricio_: o que na sessão vc quer salvar?
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: eu sei que opção vc ta falando mais nao sei aonde ela fica de cabeça não e nem to no linux huahuahu
<PingaR0x> para poder dizer
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: q vc me falou antes.. para salvar a sessao, depois de executar o  comando q vc passou.. mas no gdmsetup, nao tem o botao salvar sessao .. melhor dizendo "lembrar aplicativos abertos na proxima sessao"
<mauricio_> algo assim
<PingaR0x> flei
<PingaR0x> pq vc nao pode fexar ela
<PingaR0x> se salvar
<PingaR0x> ela volta como tá neh
<PingaR0x> dai não daria nada
<PingaR0x> só por isso
<Pretto> mauricio_: isso era no gnome, como a sessão agora é do unity, vc pode usar o startup applications e adicionar o que vc deseja
<mauricio_> eu  tava aqui penando.. os programas vao reabrir, mas como eu tenho varias conexoes abertas, ssh, vpn e remote-desktop.. vou perder as conexoes, é isso que eu nao queria
<PingaR0x> tindi
<PingaR0x> dps faz isso então
<PingaR0x> ou melhor
<Pretto> mauricio_: mas o salvar sessão salvaria asuas conexões? isso não seria no hibernar?
<PingaR0x> deixa feito
<PingaR0x> e dps reseta
<Pretto> as suas*
<PingaR0x> eu nao sabia que era conexao
<PingaR0x> pra mim era só apps
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: éé.. é q eu nao expliquei bem.. hehehe
<PingaR0x> :D
<PingaR0x> da nada
<PingaR0x> faz isso qualquer hora
<PingaR0x> que resolve
<mauricio_> Pretto: acredito q nem o hibernar mantem a conexao
<PingaR0x> nao mantem não
<Pretto> mauricio_: nada pode manter a conexão, mas o hibernar tentaria reconectar ao iniciar
<Celsinho> nossa, meu ubuntu ta travando, e reiniciando sozinho
<pyro1> alguem me ajuda? meu codigo nao esta mostrando os dados do meu banco de dados... http://pastebin.com/yhSSuTyZ please
<Celsinho> :/
<pkill_-9_osama> Celsinho,
<pkill_-9_osama> joga fora
<pkill_-9_osama> :p
<Ursinha> Celsinho, que tá havendo?
<pkill_-9_osama> Celsinho, analise pelo top
<pkill_-9_osama> e pelo sensors
<pkill_-9_osama> se a temp ta ok
<pkill_-9_osama> :p
<Celsinho> Ursinha, esta travando, e reincia sozinho,
<Celsinho> seila, :/
<pkill_-9_osama> Celsinho,
<pkill_-9_osama> alt + f2
<pkill_-9_osama> gnome-system-monitor
<Celsinho> hum
<pkill_-9_osama> veja se tem algo processando d+
<Celsinho> Ursinha,
<claudio> hei galerinha voltei
<claudio> tenho uma duvida bem babaca
<PingaR0x> diz ai claudio
<MarconM> diga ae
<Guest16849> aí pinga
<MarconM> Guest16849:
<Guest16849> negocio o siguinte mano
<MarconM> fala brow
<Guest16849> tem alguma forma de fazer a webcam funfar no msn?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: ^^
<MarconM> Guest16849: msn ... tipo windows
<MarconM> ou Amsn do linux
<PingaR0x> me falram
<Guest16849> sei la, amsn, emesene, empathy qualquer um
<PingaR0x> que o pidigin tem um suporte para webcam
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> Guest16849: acho q a MS mudeou algo na programa do Messenger
<Guest16849> sim sim o empathy tbm mas só no gtalk
<MarconM> q alguns aplicativos nao estao funfando webcan
<Guest16849> sim sim dizem que mudou mesmo
<Guest16849> no empathy chega a abrir algumas mas trava na hora que abre a imagem
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> olha pelo q vi l.. nao tem ainda nenhuma
<Guest16849> ja uzando gtalk no mesmo messenger roda a am de boa
<Guest16849> *cam
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> dae nao sei
<MarconM> eu uso sempre skype msm
<MarconM> xD
<Guest16849> hauahuah skype tem pra linux né nem pensei nisso
<Guest16849> e eu aqui me ferrando com gtalk
<MarconM> Guest16849: tem sim pode instalar q vai de boa
<MarconM> tem até no repositorio do ubuntu
<MarconM> se procurar no center ubuntu
<MarconM> ou pode baixar o deb do site do skype .... dois cliques e ta instalado
<MarconM> ^^
<Guest16849> vlw MarconM
<MarconM> de nada man
<MarconM> Guest16849: sudo apt-get install skype
<MarconM> se preferir
<Guest16849> flw gaklera flw mano Pinga e mano MarcownM
<MarconM> mais um user satisfeito
<MarconM> PingaR0x: :D
<Celsinho> MarconM, abrir a central de programas do ubuntu, e digita la o programa e aparecer la, e instalar, é mesma coisa que da sudo apt-get ne ?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> msm coisa
<MarconM> a é parte grafica para facilitar para quem nao meche ou nao gosta do terminal " tela preta "
<Celsinho> e,
<MarconM> q sono
<Celsinho> MarconM, desde que o mesmo faca isso que falei ou sudo apt-get, ja vem atualizado ne ?
<Celsinho> com a versao mais nova do mesmo!
<MarconM> Celsinho: voce digita sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y " nome do programa "
<MarconM> ele vai atualizar a lista de repositorio e vai instlar o programa q voce quiser
<Celsinho> oque e esse -y MarconM ?
<MarconM> Celsinho: se voce digitar sem ele ... simplismente ele vai perguntar " deseja continuar a instlação " y = yes
<MarconM> se voce quiser apenas baixar e nao instalar .. deixar no cache do sistema
<MarconM> voce coloca -d
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install -yd " nome do arquivo "
<MarconM> ele vai ficar baixado em /var/cache/apt/archives
<MarconM> se quiser limpar tudo os pacotes q voce baixou ... voce digita " sudo apt-get clean
<MarconM> Celsinho: entendeu xD
<MarconM> qualquer duvida digita no terminal man apt-get
<MarconM> ele vai te mostrar o manual com todos os recursos e comandos
<Celsinho> para msn, qual melhor programa ?
<disgrassa> boa noite
<disgrassa> alguem pode me ajudar:
<disgrassa> coloquei o xubuntu no meu laptop so q a saida de audio pra fone nao tah funcionando
<disgrassa> ja instalei alsa-backports
<disgrassa> ja mexi no alsamixer e nda
<PingaR0x> disgrassa: cat /proc/bus/input/devices tenta isso
<PingaR0x> e ve se teu dispositvo ta listado
<PingaR0x> se nao boa sorte
<Liv> Boa noite!!
<Liv> :)
<PingaR0x> noite
<PingaR0x> Liv: precisa de ajuda?
<Liv> Olá Pinga, preciso sim. uso ubuntu há 2 anos e hoje algo estranho ocorreu: ao iniciar o PC notei que o idioma havia automaticamente sido mudado para inglês (inclusive na área de trabalho). E havi a pergunta se eu gostaria de atualizar nome de pastas para língua inglesa. Evidentemente tentei ir em Adm } Suporte e Idiomas e tentava selecionar o Português do Brasil. Nesse momento eu não podia selecionar o idioma português nada
<Liv> ocorria. na sequência tentei desinstalar o idioma, imaginando que alguma atualização tivesse causado o problema. Ok. O problema mesmo ocorreu ao tentar instalar novamente, aparece algora uma mensagem "Could not apply changes!
<Liv> Fix broken packages first"... tentei verificar em fóruns e não consegui nada de consistente
<PingaR0x> faz o seguinte
<PingaR0x> Liv: saia da sessão <-
<PingaR0x> canto esquerdo
<PingaR0x> coloque para portugues
<PingaR0x> dai resolve tranquilamente
<Liv> "Liv: saia da sessão <-" desculpe-me, não compreendi
<PingaR0x> tipo
<PingaR0x> nao tem aonde tem o seu nome
<PingaR0x> ali no canto direito?
<PingaR0x> tem uma opção chamada de encerrar sessão
<PingaR0x> vc ira sair do seu usuario
<PingaR0x> e aparecerá
<PingaR0x> uma lista ou so o teu
<PingaR0x> não sei como é
<PingaR0x> neste instante
<PingaR0x> na aba de baixo
<PingaR0x> bem no canto esquerdo
<PingaR0x> da para trocar para portugues
<PingaR0x> dai resolve seu problema
<Liv> bem, no meu desktop não há meu nome, talvez eu seja a única usuária
<Liv> há simplresmente o botao para desligar, hibernar, etc
<Liv> hora, temperatura
<PingaR0x> encerrar sessao
<Liv> achei dentro de sistema
<Liv> beleza, achei dentro de sistema
<PingaR0x> eh so ir lah
<PingaR0x> vai fexar o que vc tiver fazendo agora
<Liv> encerro a sessãoe depois?
<PingaR0x> nao tipo
<PingaR0x> eu to explicando oque vai acontecer
<PingaR0x> quando clicar
<PingaR0x> no encerrar sessão
<Liv> entendi, mas logo após encerrar, como trocarei o idioma?
<PingaR0x> entao
<PingaR0x> vai aparecer uma tela pedindo senha
<PingaR0x> na parte de baixo dela
<PingaR0x> havera a opção no canto esquerdo
<PingaR0x> vou ver se acho uma foto
<PingaR0x> pera e
<Ursinha> hmm
<PingaR0x> :D
<PingaR0x> http://www.botskool.com/sites/default/files/users/aamiraarfi/screenshot1.jpg
<PingaR0x> dai vc clica no seu usuário
<PingaR0x> ou no qual tiver...
<Ursinha> posso tentar fazer uma coisa antes com ela, PingaR0x?
<Liv> vou tentar
<Liv> um minuto, voltarei
<PingaR0x> sure
<pqatsi> [03/05-19:25:29] < Liv> Olá Pinga, preciso sim. uso ubuntu há 2 anos e hoje algo estranho ocorreu: ao iniciar o PC notei que o idioma havia automaticamente sido mudado  para inglês (inclusive na área de trabalho). E havi a pergunta se eu gostaria de atualizar nome de pastas para língua inglesa. Evidentemente
<pqatsi>  tentei ir em Adm } Suprte e Idiomas e tentava selecionar o Português do Brasil. Nesse momtento eu não podia selecionar o idioma português nada
<pqatsi> eu tive esse bug 2 vezes
<Ursinha> Liv, oi :)
<pqatsi> e não consegui resolver
<Liv> Opa
<Liv> ahhh
<pqatsi> tenho uma máquina maverick igualzinha
<Liv> não conseguiu resolver??
<pqatsi> nao
<Ursinha> não é possivel
<Liv> e ai, tá em inglês até hj?
<pqatsi> um amigo resolveu fazendo upgrade pra natty
<pqatsi> Ursinha: cara, voce instala e reinstala os locales, gera tudo de novo, seta no gnome
<pqatsi> e bum! continua em ingles
<Liv> vixi, estou ferrada então, não conheço ninguém que use linux
<pqatsi> Liv: paga pra ver o que a Ursinha tem a dizer
<Ursinha> Liv, vc esta usando qual versão, a 10.10?
<Liv> 10.04
<Liv> Lucid Lynx
<Ursinha> certo
<Liv> :(
<Liv> Bem, seguir a recomendação do Pinga então adianta?
<pqatsi> isso deu pra mim no 10.10
<Liv> O que vcs me aconselham a fazer?
<Liv> Pois é, ele andou atualizando aqui, sempre atualizei tudo
<Liv> estranho inclusive eu não estar com a versão mais nova
<Ursinha> Liv, é que pra atualizar a versão vc tem que explicitamente pedir pro atualizador
 * pqatsi aposta na Ursinha 
<Liv> beleza Ursinha vou fazer isso. Acha que pode resolver meu problema?
<Ursinha> Liv, atualizar a versão vai resolver pq a versão mais nova pelo que o pqatsi disse não tem problemas
<Ursinha> mas o seu problema acho que é outro
<Ursinha> só um momentinho
<Liv> Vamos
<Liv> Ok. Aguardo você então
<Liv> Poxa pessoas, vocês são muito legais, obrigada pela força desde já! ;D
<Ursinha> Liv, imagina :$
<pqatsi> [03/05-19:41:51] <@Ursinha> Liv, atualizar a versão vai resolver pq a versão mais nova pelo que o pqatsi disse não tem problemas
<pqatsi> sim, eu confirmo o upgrade da outra maquina
<pqatsi> realmente resolveu
<Ursinha> Liv, vc consegue abrir um terminal ai?
<Liv> ai, tomara mesmo pq trabalho mto com textos, preciso do BROffice tinindo
<Liv> consigo sim
<Ursinha> Liv, pode digitar nele, por favor, gnome-language-selector
<pqatsi> ah
<pqatsi> mas isso nao afeta o corretor ortografico nao Liv
<pqatsi> isso nao precisa se preocupar
<pqatsi> o cogroo funciona igualzinho
<Liv> O suporte ao idioma não está instalado completamente
<Liv> Alguns pacotes para suporte total a idiomas não estão instalados no sistema. Você gostaria de instalá-los agora?
<pqatsi> basta no office ele estar instalado e o idioma ajustado pra pt-br
<Ursinha> Liv, se vc digita que quer instalar, o que acontece?
<Liv> clico em sim, ok? (já fiz isso antes e era a q rolava a travada)
<Ursinha> digita não, escolhe
<Ursinha> isso
<Liv> "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first"
<pqatsi> ish
<Liv> a mesma palinha
<pqatsi> alt + f2
<pqatsi> gnome-terminal
<Ursinha> Liv, no mesmo terminal, faz um favor
<Ursinha> perai pqatsi
<pqatsi> ok
<Ursinha> Liv, pode fechar o programa
<Liv> feito
<Ursinha> Liv, no terminal, por favor, digite sudo apt-get update
<Liv> "Reading package lists... Done"
<Liv> deu
<Ursinha> Liv, depois que terminar, digite: sudo apt-get install language-support-pt
<pqatsi> Ursinha: melhor nao
<pqatsi> Ursinha: sudo apt-get -f install
<pqatsi> primeiro
<Ursinha> pqatsi, vai aparecer de qualquer forma
<pqatsi> considerando que ele tava reclamando de pacotes quebrados
<Ursinha> ele vai pedir pra fazer isso
<Liv> tá indo
<Liv> vamos ver
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o apt-get nunca foi esperto o suficiente comigo, mas ok
<Ursinha> pqatsi, ué, sempre me falou que teve instalação quebrada antes
<Ursinha> a não ser que tenha emburrecido :P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: em geral eu tenho umas quebras de pacotes que só o aptitude resolve, então não sei que pé tá
<Liv> Olhem só:
<pqatsi> hm
<Liv> Generation complete.Processing triggers for python-gmenu ... Locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<Liv> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Liv> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.pt_BR.utf8.cache...WARNING: System locale is invalidSetting up language-support-pt (1:9.10+20090909) ...Processing triggers for python-support ...
<Liv> não saquei se rolou ou não rolou
<Liv> rs
<Ursinha> locale zoado hein pqatsi
<pqatsi> Ursinha: no meu 10.10 nao adiantou reinstalar locale
<pqatsi> eu tentei tb
<Ursinha> pqatsi, mas tava assim?
<pqatsi> alias, eu ja fui grosso de uma fez e fiz sudo aptitude reinstall ~nlanguage ~nlocale
<pqatsi> ainda esta asism
<Ursinha> nussa
<pqatsi> *assim
<Liv> nossa
<Ursinha> Liv, faz um outro favor pra mim, digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Liv> Olha:
<pqatsi> fiquei interessado, vou mexer na outra máquina tb
<Liv> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Liv> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<Liv> 	LANGUAGE = "pt_BR:en",
<Liv> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<Liv> 	LC_MESSAGES = "pt_BR.UTF-8",
<Liv> 	LANG = "pt_BR"
<Liv>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Liv> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<pqatsi> eu tava postergando isso....
<Liv> /usr/bin/mandb: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<Liv> Setting up python-configobj (4.7.1-1) ...
<Liv> Setting up pastebinit (1.1-1) ...
<Liv> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<Liv> que tal?
<pqatsi> isso que é zoado
<pqatsi> o language ta ok
<pqatsi> e mesmo setando o lc_all
<pqatsi> ele continua biruta
<pqatsi> Liv: teste o seguinte
<Ursinha> não deveria ser pt_BR.utf8
<Ursinha> ?
<Ursinha> pelo menos meu locale lista isso
<pqatsi> Ursinha: language e diferente de lang
<pqatsi> root@daniela.leleobhz.org:~# cat /etc/default/locale
<pqatsi> LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"
<pqatsi> LANGUAGE="pt_BR:pt:en"
<pqatsi> esse ta normal
<pqatsi> xo logar na outra maquina pra pegar o locale de la
<Ursinha> pqatsi, e se ela exportar o LC_ALL na mão e tentar instalar?
<pqatsi> leonardo_amaral@betty:~$ cat /etc/default/locale
<pqatsi> LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"
<pqatsi> LANGUAGE="pt_BR:pt:en"
<pqatsi> the same
<pqatsi> Ursinha: então, e algo que ela pode tentar
<pqatsi> se isso funcionar na instalacao dela
<pqatsi> basta colocar no /etc/default/locale
<Ursinha> Liv, faz um favor então
<Liv> claro
<Liv> manda
<pqatsi> Liv: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; pastebinit /etc/default/locale
<pqatsi> e manda o link
<pqatsi> (inicialmente)
<Ursinha> ela já instyalou o pastebinit
<Ursinha> leia o log :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eu to em aula
<Liv> ponho ou não no terminal ?
<pqatsi> ja to custando pra concentrar nas 2 coisas :D
<Ursinha> Liv, digita export LC_ALL="pt_BR.UTF-8"
<Ursinha> depois digita pastebinit /etc/default/locale
<Ursinha> ele vai gerar um link
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-04
<pqatsi> Ursinha: vou trocar de sala
<pqatsi> brb
<Ursinha> kk
<PingaR0x> ursinha: realmente tem um bug assim?!
<Liv> ?
<Liv> Fiquei sem entender
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: a unica vez na vida que tive isso eu fiz oque flei pra guria e resolveu uhaahu
<Ursinha> Liv, o leleo pediu pra vc fazer uma coisa que vc já fez :)
<Ursinha> agora, se vc puder, faça duas coisas:
<Ursinha> export LC_ALL="pt_BR.UTF-8"
<Ursinha> pastebinit /etc/default/locale
<Liv> esse primeiro cód não dá nada no terminal
<Ursinha> tá certo
<Liv> deve ter algo digitado errado
<Ursinha> não, tá certo
<Liv> ihhhh
<Liv> não dá nada
<Ursinha> o segundo deve te dar um link
<Ursinha> o primeiro não dá nada mesmo, é normal :)
<Liv> o segundo deu uma travada
<Ursinha> só esperar
<Liv> beleza
<Liv> deu o link... clico?
<Ursinha> cola aqui pra nós
<Liv> http://pastebin.com/4vF5LSKf
<Ursinha> Liv, tenta agora: sudo apt-get install language-support-writing-pt
<Ursinha> alias, perai
<Ursinha> só um momento
<Liv> espero
<Ursinha> sudo apt-get install language-support-writing-pt 2>&1 | pastebinit -
<Ursinha> Liv, tudo bem por ai? :)
<Liv> só um minuto
<Liv> telefone
<Pretto> grande kretcheu
<Liv> desculpa
<Liv> Ursinha, fiz o q pediu deu nada ainda
<Ursinha> Liv, vai aparecer um link
<Liv> http://pastebin.com/7AC2pEfE
<Ursinha> Liv, faz agora sudo apt-get install -f
<Liv> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 9 n��o atualizados.
<Liv> olivia@olivia-laptop:~$
<Liv> pronto
<Ursinha> Liv, agora vai no gnome-language-selector de novo
<Liv> "could not aply changes...."
<Liv> novamente
<Liv> :/
<PingaR0x> Liv : tenta aquilo que eu disse
<PingaR0x> havera 3 coisa na barra de baixo
<PingaR0x> eh a da esquerda
<PingaR0x> qualquer coisa volte ae
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, pode tentar ajuda-la até o pqatsi voltar? preciso sair meio correndo agora :/
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: relax tentarei
<Ursinha> perai perai
<Ursinha> perai
<Ursinha> Liv, d;a um cancel no gnome-language-selector ao inves de tentar instalar
<Liv> sim
<Ursinha> e me diz as linguas que tem na listagem
<Ursinha> por favor
<Ursinha> se tem umas "acesas" e outras "apagadas"
<Liv> Português Brasil e Português Portugal
<Ursinha> Liv, só essas?
<Ursinha> e brasil tá em primeiro?
<Liv> só consigo passar o culsor sobre elas
<Liv> está
<Ursinha> Liv, tem ingles na lista?
<Liv> não
<Ursinha> hm
<Ursinha> melhor tentar o que o PingaR0x falou então
<Ursinha> :/
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, valeu
<Ursinha> desculpe não poder ajudar mais
<Liv> hummm
<Liv> ok, sem problemas
<PingaR0x> nada
<Liv> vou tentar
<PingaR0x> tenta ae
<PingaR0x> eu estarei por aqui
<PingaR0x> :D
<Liv> sim
<Liv> um momento
<PingaR0x> ok
<PingaR0x> Liv: lembre-se eh na hora de por a senha
<PingaR0x> tem que ser dps de clicar no usuario
<Liv> ok
<Liv> tô indo lá
<PingaR0x> ok
<Liv> Pinga, foi perda de tmepo
<PingaR0x> ok
<Liv> não deu em nada, infelizmente
<pqatsi> back
<pqatsi> Liv: wat?
<Liv> não deu
<Liv> seleciono português lá e continua tud em inglês
<pqatsi> o que a Ursinha tentou contigo?
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: tentou instalar o suporte para pt-br
<Liv> Não, o que o Pinga sugeriu
<Liv> de deslogar o usuário e na tela de entrada tentar selecionar o idioma
<Liv> isso não funcionou
<pqatsi> ai ceus
<Liv> vou tentar atualizar a versão
<pqatsi> basta eu ou a Ursinha sairmos que o povo começa a marretar soluções ¬¬
<pqatsi> Liv: se você está disposta a ir pro natty
<pqatsi> e a solução mais rápida
<pqatsi> anyways
<pqatsi> Liv: voce não precisa se preocupar com o broffice/openoffice
<Liv> natty = nova atualização?
<Liv> desulpe, estou meio por fora
<pqatsi> Liv: nova versao mesmo
<pqatsi> no gerenciador de atualizações ele diz isso
<Liv> ok, estou disposta sim, não fiz ainda por falta de tempo mesmo
<pqatsi> 11.04
<pqatsi> Liv: como dizem na aviação: Senta a puá
<Liv> hahaha
<pqatsi> s/puá/pua/g
<Liv> beleza
<Liv> vou atualizar aqui
<Liv> vamos torcer
<pqatsi> ;)
<Liv> eita
<Liv> upgrade manager travou
<Liv> malll sinalllll
<Liv> voltou!!
<Liv> travou e voltou
<Liv> que susto
<pqatsi> calma
<pqatsi> isso acontece mesmo
<Liv> hehehe
<pqatsi> nao e um processo muito leve
<Liv> vcs todos aqui estudam ciências da compt e coisas do tipo? bem legal o canal, não conhecia
<pqatsi> Liv: eu faço física computacional na usp
<Liv> Legal ;)
<Liv> Eu sou funcionária pública hj, já fui professora
<Liv> surtei com windows
<Liv> um belo dia resolvi mudar e gostei da mudança
<pqatsi> normal ;)
<Liv> mas como não sou da área, às vezes dou uma viajada
<pqatsi> Liv: acontece nas melhores familias
<Liv> mas até q me viro bem, sonsigo instalar pelo terminal e usá-lo mnimamente
<pqatsi> :D
<Liv> o curso é legal?
<pqatsi> Liv: puxadinho viu
<Liv> imagino
<Drak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603034/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/603038/
<Drak> pqatsi, lembra de mim? hehe
<pqatsi> ainda mais que eu sou o patinho feio por trabalhar com fonética acustica
<pqatsi> Drak: should i?
<Drak> perguntei uma coisa hj de manhã
<Liv> o que consiste um trabalho em fonética acústica?
<pqatsi> acho melhor você especificar de novo
<Drak> [11:26] <Drak28737> Pessoal, estou com um problema incomum no meu Ubuntu Natty amd64:  de vez em quando o meu perfil dá logout, por nenhum motivo aparente, do nda! Alguem sabe me dizer do que pode se tratar? Se não, onde eu posso ler alguma msg de erro do log do sistema a respeito do ocorrido
<pqatsi> Liv: no meu caso eu quero desenvolver um motor pra nálise de fala
<pqatsi> *analise
<Drak> [11:29] <pqatsi> Drak28737: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Drak> vc me pediu pra copiar os logs no pastebin
<Drak> fiz isso
<pqatsi> ok
<Drak> pqatsi, vc pode dá uma olhada? hehe
<Xocolate> boa noite... o natty enxerga a rede wireless, pede a senha, eu digito, porem nao autentica... no windows 7 funciona normalmente. o que pode ser? isto ocorre tanto com o roteador aki de casa como com o do trabalho
<pqatsi> Xocolate: voce ta no computador que da isso?
<pqatsi> se tiver, tenta fazer, ela nao vai autenticar. depois que nao autenticar, entra na internet de novo e roda isso no terminal pra mim:
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Toushirou> ae....é normal o camndo who ou users exibir dois nomes de usuarios iguais?
<virtu> que sono e que frio =/
<Toushirou> lol....vc é do RS virtu ?
<virtu> aham
<Toushirou> sabia...to na mesma...soh falta o sono
<Toushirou> Ursinha, vc q sabe tdo...sabe responder essa q pedi?
<Toushirou> lol
<Toushirou> ja descobri essa palhaçada
<Toushirou> mesmo assim vlw
<KDE-ZNC> boa noite
<Guest71831> Dá pra utilizar o monodevelop com .NET 4 no Natty Narwhal?
<Liv> Boa noite pessoal, meu problema foi resolvido!
<Liv> :D
<Liv> Valeu Ursinha, depois de atualizar fiz o que o pqatsi indicou ao trocar de sessão e somente ai deu certo
<Liv> que bug desgraçado...
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe que erro é este:Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<giano_> é o modulo pra funcionar a virtual box
<giano_> isso não é erro a virtual box precisa desse pacote para funcionar
<KDE-ZNC> giano_: sim é um erro (Warring our alert)
<lucassmagal> boa noite
<lucassmagal> um amigo meu instalou o Natty no Pc e instalou o driver wireless (broadcom), q, nas versões anteriores, faria o wifi funcionar
<lucassmagal> mas agora não está mais funcionando, e não entendemos porque.
<lucassmagal> alguem tem alguma ajuda?
<lucassmagal> tipo, o indicador diz q está ativado
<lucassmagal> mas não aparece nenhuma rede
<lucassmagal> ele, inclusive, já instalou o ubuntu outra vez, pra ver se resolvia o problema, e nada
<lucassmagal> e então? alguém consegue nos ajudar?
<Ursinha> lucassmagal, olá, vc sabe qual a broadcom dele?
<Ursinha> Liv, que bom que deu certo
<pqatsi> Ursinha: weee
<Ursinha> pqatsi, resolveu o seu tb né?
<Ursinha> :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: a outra maquina n posso atualizar. server
<pqatsi> (pseudo server, mas a funcao e a mesma)
<RxDx> existe algum medidor de velocidade de net (estilo net-speed do gnome2) pro unity?
<MarconM> RxDx: ja tentou usar o conky
 * ZNC q depre
<Ursinha> ZNC, fica depre não
 * Ursinha abraça ZNC 
<ZNC> :)
<Liv> <pqatsi> fazendo eu ter mais um problema, rs
<pqatsi> hahahahhaha
<Liv> >pqatsi hehehe
<pqatsi> Liv: prometo testar amanha no lab pra vc
<MarconM> Ursinha: voce tava certa
<Pretto> pqatsi: http://twitpic.com/4t1gbh
<lucassmagal> opa
<MarconM> no archlinux tambem nao instaleou
<pqatsi> vejamos
<lucassmagal> desculpe, a conexão caiu
<MarconM> deu o msm problema
<lucassmagal> colocar em modo +i?
<MarconM> lucassmagal: eu tenho uma broadcom aqui
<Ursinha> MarconM, vc viu a versão do kernel de lá?
<MarconM> e funfa perfeito
<MarconM> Ursinha: ultima tambem
<MarconM> msm do ubuntu .. acho q mais atual até
<lucassmagal> MarconM: então, o que pode ser o problema?
<MarconM> nao lembro bem
<Ursinha> MarconM, é
<Ursinha> lucassmagal, qual a placa do seu amigo?
<MarconM> lucassmagal: ele instala a placa .. aparece para voce configurar
<MarconM> lucassmagal: é notebook ou desktop ?
<lucassmagal> note
<pqatsi> Pretto: proof of concept ou tem codigo ai ja?
<MarconM> lucassmagal: tem um botao ae que desativa a placa wireless no note
<MarconM> ja viu se ta desativado
<lucassmagal> está ativado
<Pretto> pqatsi: já tem código
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> lucassmagal: que notebook é e modelo da placa
<lucassmagal> ok
<lucassmagal> vou ver, um momento
<MarconM> Ursinha: complicado ...
<MarconM> Ursinha: tive uma ideia .. vou pegar meu pastebin e enviar para eles e dizer q eu quero comprar o software mas da esse erro
<MarconM> se eles tem uma posição
<pqatsi> Pretto: interessante, tem repo?
<MarconM> MUAH - HA HA HA HA HA
<pqatsi> Pretto: alias, vc tá agil com isso. eu tive tempo nem de respirar hoje
<Ursinha> MarconM, manda um email falando que vc quer usar mas não funciona no kernel do ubuntu natty
<MarconM> Ursinha: isso msm q vou dizer
<MarconM> xD
<Pretto> pqatsi: pygtk, se fosse no qt eu tava  no zero
 * MarconM abraça Ursinha 
<Ursinha> é incompativel com o kernel mais novo
<Ursinha> :)
<MarconM> xD
<pqatsi> Pretto: qt nun e complicado :D
<lucassmagal> MarcomM Broadcom 802.11g network adapter
<lucassmagal> é só o q meu amigo tem de informação
<Pretto> pqatsi: pra  mim levaria + tempo
<Ursinha> lucassmagal, ele precisa dar um lspci pra ver direitinho o nome
<Pretto> pqatsi: esse prototipo aí foram 2h de trabalho só
<MarconM> lucassmagal: é a msm da minha
<lucassmagal> pdc
<MarconM> na verdade ta faltando informação ae
<lucassmagal> q pode ser o problema, então?
<MarconM> estranho
<MarconM> nao reconhecer
<MarconM> lucassmagal: a minha é essa " Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01) "
<pqatsi> Pretto: qtdesign?
<MarconM> lucassmagal: digita " lspci " no terminal sem aspas
<lucassmagal> ok
<Pretto> pqatsi: tentei, é mais complicado q o glade
<MarconM> e ve se aparece o modelo completo dela
<MarconM> tipo esse ae da minha
<MarconM> vai aparecer um monte de coisa
<lucassmagal> vamos dar uma olhada (já q o ubuntu tá sem net, meu amigo tá pedindo ajuda do windows), e depois voltaremos, se houver mais alguma dúvida
<lucassmagal> conheço o lspci e alguns passos, já precisei disso pro meu proprio wireless
<lucassmagal> mas Obrigado!
<MarconM> lucassmagal: conecta na internet
<MarconM> q vai instalar automatico
<MarconM> o ubuntu instala ela automatico
<lucassmagal> ele já tentou, e não deu
<MarconM> lucassmagal: conseguiu o lspci
<MarconM> la
<lucassmagal> MarconM, estou saindo agora
<lucassmagal> estudar amanhã cedo
<lucassmagal> mas obrigado de novo pela ajuda! vamos tentando aki
<lucassmagal> _o/
<MarconM> =]
<MarconM> gradecido moço
<Liv> Boa noite gente, obrigada por toda a ajuda, um enorme prazer conhecê-los!
<Liv> beijos!!
<toter> volte sempre
<toter> beijos são sempre bem-vindos aqui
<toter> até mesmo pq. a grande maioria dos nerds aqui ainda não beijaram uma garota de verdade
<toter> hehehe
<MarconM> -.-'
<idUb> bom dia pesoal..
<idUb> alguem poderia me ajudar com o xorg.conf de uma palca intel no 11.04
<barna> idUb, bom dia!
<barna> ainda existe isso?
<idUb> barna véiu de guerra
<idUb> ainda bate cartão aqui
<barna> hehehehehe
<idUb> existe barna.. ao menos em vga intel
<barna> sempre q posso!
<idUb> no 10.10 não precisae dele, mas no 11.04 ta dando muita instabilidade no video
<barna> eu to testando o 11.04 agora, to usando uma intel e ta 100%!
<idUb> a minha é uma 865G ate achei um topico que diz como configurar ela, mas não sei como construir esse xorg.conf
<idUb> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-corretamente-o-driver-Intel-em-seu-xorg.conf
<idUb> da uma olahda.. o que faço con tanta informação kkkk
<barna> ok! vou ver!
<toter> idUb: qual tipo de instabilidade vc. está enfrentando?
<idUb> toter o video sobe em classic no unity nem vai..
<idUb> e quando abro uam janela qualquer fica piscando e a tela fica alternando uns black na area de trabalho..
<toter> assim como o barna disse... quando vc. falou em xorg.conf... pensei a mesma coisa: ainda existe isso? :)
<idUb> toter lembro que usei isso no 8.10
<barna> eu usei até o 9.04, depois num precisou mais! to usando uma intel 945GM!
<idUb> peguei ate o cd do 8.10 pra ver se via alguma cosia pra usar.. mas tentei subir o drive da intel no boot vga=i810 mas não da suporte
<toter> idUb: está acontecendo isso no seu computador? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1184173/Screenshotgpu.png
<toter> algumas áreas ficam pretas?
<barna> raios, o FF num ta salvando as janelas abertas no 11.04! alguma ideia???
<toter> ops
<toter> acabei de ver... as áreas pretas foram feitas de propósito no screenshot acima...
<toter> favor desconsiderar...
<toter> estou pesquisando aqui
<idUb> hehee
<idUb> toter o seu ta bom perto do meu..
<idUb> aqui eu vejo a area de trabalho.. mas so consigo ver as telas quando mexo o mouse
<toter> de acordo com a minha pesquisa aqui, há vários casos de problemas com essa placa sua no 11.04, idUb
<Fabianin> Aqui, boa noite... tem alguém com tempo e paciencia?
<toter> nenhuma solução...
<idUb> toter não vi nenhum opico falando dela no 11.04
<toter> digita no terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<idUb> não to no linux agora
<crimeboy> vii
<idUb> win pra qebrar um galho.. ja que atuqalizai o linux e cabou tudo
<toter> estou fazendo a minha pesquisa em inglês
<idUb> tendeu..
<idUb> ingreis é miu memo
<toter> tem um cara com esse mesmo problema que vc...
<toter> ele possui um antigo Dell Dimension 2400
<toter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746497
<toter> mas tudo está em ingrêis
<toter> :/
<idUb> aqui é um mais antigo
<idUb> optiplex GX270
<idUb> hehehe
<barna> tb achei varios relatos em ingles de pau da i865 com o natty!
<toter> não vejo soluções nos tópicos que pesquisei
<barna> Fabianin, não pergunte se pode perguntar! apenas pergunte! se alguem souber/puder lhe ajudara!
<toter> acho que vc. achou algo interessante, idUb
<idUb> achei??
<idUb> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=por
<toter> bom, muitos estão enfrentando esse problema
<idUb> bem que o kernel 2.6.38 poderia vir com drivers mais antigos hehe
<toter> creio que vai aparecer uma solução em breve
<toter> talvez....
<toter> essa placa sua não "aguenta" os requerimentos gráficos do unity
<toter> apenas uma teoria...
<Pretto> idUb: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  roda ai isso no teu 11.04
<Arch__> use o unity 2d
<Arch__> ou então ubuntu classic
<idUb> ja ta no classic
<idUb> memso assim da pau..
<idUb> so acesso o ubuntu agora pelo live cd do 10.10
<giano_> ele ta tentando usa o driver intel seta o ubuntu pra usa o vesa ai vai
<idUb> toter estranho não aguentar, nos requisitos minimos pelo 32MB de video essa tem 96MB
<idUb> pede 32MB
<idUb> giano_ ja tentei usar defalt e não rola, mesmo problema
<idUb> com o drive intel que fica instavel, pelo vesa enm sobe
<toter> talvez eu esteja errado... apenas joguei essa teoria como possibilidade
<crimeboy> que tal comprar uma placa intel?
<toter> entra lá depois e passe especificamente qual placa vc. tem...
<toter> lspci | grep VGA
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<barna> boa!
<idUb> toter 86865G
<idUb> 82865G essa é a especifica
<idUb> usam o i810 pra ela
<barna> e ai galera? alguma ideia pq o FireFox num ta salvando as abas ao fechar no natty?
<idUb> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<toter> é a mesma do tópico que eu pesquisei
<toter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746497
<idUb> ja tive zica com ua intel x3100 e nunca resolvi o problema dela
<idUb> o jeito vai ser ficar no 10.10 mesmo heinn
<toter> tsc... eu creio que no momento esse problema seu vai continuar
<barna> olha eu muito feliz com o meu 10.04 LTS!!! só to brincando com o 11.04! hehehehehe
<toter> tem que ficar pesquisando a respeito toda semana para ver se alguém achou a solução
<idUb> toter ja desisti voltar pro 10.10
<idUb> instalar 11.04 mais pra frente
<idUb> em outra maquina
<barna> Pergunta! no 11.04 tem q colocar o rep do medibuntu.org e instalar aquele monte de codec ou ja to funfando 100% por defaul?
<fslima0> barna: tem sim
<fslima0> eu fiz isso
<fslima0> procura no google. tem la
<fslima0> eu soh fiz copiar e colar os comandos
<barna> fslima0, blz! q tinham falado q num precisava mais fazer isso!
<fslima0> eu fiz
<fslima0> talvez n precise. sei la
<barna> e na hora de instalar o 11.04 perguntou q eu queria ativar os reps particulares etc....
<Celsinho> me falem um programa bom para website aqui pro 11.04!
<barna> Celsinho, pra navegar?
<Celsinho> para criação mesmo!
<Celsinho> navegar estou usando o Chrome,
<Celsinho> :)
<barna> i ai vc me pegou, num mecho mais com isso!
<fslima0> Celsinho: vim
<fslima0> eu tbm nao sei. eu usava isso
<fslima0> mas o meu website era mto simples
<fslima0> <h1> Hello World </h1> por ai
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> para visual de sites
<Celsinho> essas coisas sabe!
<fslima0> vc meche com php, mysql, css e html?
<Celsinho> não,
<fslima0> vou indo
<RxDx> Celsinho, bluefish?
<Celsinho> entao estava vendo aqui ele
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> hehe
<Celsinho> RxDx, voce meche com web ?
<RxDx> Celsinho, nao
<Celsinho> hum
<RxDx> Celsinho, vc quer criar sites com html?
<RxDx> e css
<RxDx> ou com linguagens de programação? (php, asp, ruby)
<Celsinho> um site normal sabe mas com um visual legal
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> igual vamos supor, fazer um site pessoal
<Arch__> Celsinho, xoops, joomla, droopal
<Celsinho> exemplo, neymaroficial.com
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<barna> noite!
<Celsinho> boa
<idUb> barna toter obrigado pela ajuda..
<idUb> vou dando uams pesquisadas aqui..
<idUb> boa noite galerinha
<Eronides> pessoal vcs conhecem tecla de atalho no openoffice writer para rolar a página?
<Eronides> eu não quero mover o cursor, só rolar a página
<fetokun> alguém aqui usa bitcoins?
<Jones-RS-BR> Bom dia pessoal!
<Jones-RS-BR> Bom dia pessoal!!
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: nervosa a net ai hein
<Jones-RS-BR> Pessoal, estou buscando controle de banda no Ubuntu Server
<Jones-RS-BR> alguém utiliza um bom controle ai?
<Ursinha> pqatsi, não sei se vc quis dizer o mesmo que eu entendi, mas é que o servidor onde fica o meu bip tá perdendo o ip toda hora
<pqatsi> Ursinha: pode ser, caso vc use bnc
 * pqatsi não gosta de bouncers
<Ursinha-afk> oe
<Ursinha-afk> pqatsi, o problema não é o bip, é que o computador para de mandar o "ping" pro no-ip da vida
<pqatsi> Ursinha-afk: o.0
<Jones-RS-BR> Pessoal, alguém usa ai controle de banda com Ubuntu Server?
<Jones-RS-BR> tc qdisc, htb, cbq
<pqatsi> Jones-RS-BR: não pergunte mais de uma vez. Já vimos sua pergunta. Se alguem souber ou quiser responder, respondido será
<Jones-RS-BR> Entendi
<Ursinha> tá dificil
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o.0
<AMrDan> E ai pessoal .. alguem já atualizou o ubuntu?
<Jones-RS-BR> Testei o beta em uma VM
<AMrDan> Achei ele meio Instável (11.04) .. alguem conhece uma distro melhor?
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, e ai oque achou dele?
<Jones-RS-BR> AMrDan: depende qual teu objetivo
<Jones-RS-BR> AMrDan: estou ainda com o 10.10, vou aguardar mais alguns dias pra subir o 11.4
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, tem como voltar pro 10.10?
<Jones-RS-BR> AMrDan, nunca fiz isso
<Jones-RS-BR> acredito que não
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, puts .. nao gostei do 11.4 nao cara .. ele tah meio instável ..
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, vc jah ouviu falar de Mint?
<Jones-RS-BR> AMrDan, testei o 11.4 em VM mas não usei o Gnome
<Jones-RS-BR> AMrDan, e tb encontrei problemas (era Beta ainda)
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, sim .. agora ele usa Unity ..
<Ursinha> o meu Ubuntu 11.04 tá perfeito
<Ursinha> eles trabalharam muito bem do beta pra release
<Ursinha> meu unity não me deu problema nenhum
<Ursinha> e tudo tá funcionando certinho
<Jones-RS-BR> olha ai AMrDan,
<AMrDan> Ursinha, vc nao nota que ele pensa demais de vez em quando .. ou dah algum bug do tipo: abre a lente de aumento sem vc pedir?
<Jones-RS-BR> acho que é preciso querer usar pra se acostumar com o Unity tb
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, hauhahuah .. ai ai ai .. serah q soh eu dei azar?? hahua
<Ursinha> AMrDan, aqui num acontece não...
<Ursinha> Jones-RS-BR, concordo
<MarconM> AMrDan: comigo tambem nunca tive probvlema
<MarconM> AMrDan: principalmente esse tipo ae
<MarconM> ta tranquilo o unity aqui
<AMrDan> Droga mew . auhuhahua .. soh eu entao
<MarconM> kkkkk
<AMrDan> xiii ..
<PingaR0x> que que ta acontecendo?!
<AMrDan> galera q q eu posso fazer pra melhorar isso? tem como eu reisntalar a 11.4 sem perder nada (prog instalados)
<AMrDan> ?
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: que que acontece com o cara/
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, ele tah meio instavel.. abre a lente de aumento sem eu pedir.. a barra superior some do nada e eu tenho que logar de novo pra voltar ..
<Jones-RS-BR> AMrDan, vc atualizou ou instalou do zero?
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: usa que placa de video?
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, atualizei
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, nao .. nao tenho placa
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: usa o unity-2d
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, como faço isso?
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: como eh que usa aquele pastebin lah?
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, vou tentar .. 1 min..
<Jones-RS-BR> AMrDan, é sempre legal gerenciar mudanças com máquinas virtuais
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, ops .. jah era.. (rsrs..)
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, estou pensando em migrar pro Mint.. jah ouviu falar?
<Jones-RS-BR> AMrDan, hehehhehe
<Jones-RS-BR> AMrDan, não ouvi falar...
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, o pastebinit?
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: eh pedir pro guri usar
<AMrDan> Jones-RS-BR, entao .. eu ouvi dizer q tah melhor q o ubuntu .. vou testar e se tiver bom mesmo eu vou pra ele
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: ja que tem algo que facilita pq não?
<Ursinha> não entendi
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, ok.. feito .. e agora?
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: digita  alt+f2 unity-2d
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, ok
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, achou um prog e eu cliquei .. mas nao aconteceu nada
<PingaR0x> nao mudou nem a tela?
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, nao .. tah tudo normal ..
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: esse teu pc rodava ubuntu 10.10 de boa?
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, sim .. mt d boa
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: da para voltar pra ele na tela de login
<PingaR0x> na parte de baixo
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, AMrDan, acho que o mais certo seria escolher na tela de login mesmo
<PingaR0x> selecione ubuntu classico
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: eu testei assim ahuahuhu, não sei se tem um modo certo de usar o unity
<Ursinha> eu acho mais garantido :)
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: é que eu fui testar um tal de ubuntu-tweak hj mais cedo
<PingaR0x> ele deu crep em todo unity
<PingaR0x> chamando ele dinovo resolveu
<Ursinha> o unity é um plugin pro compiz, ai ele habilita uma pá de coisa que não sei se só chamar unity resolve
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, é pq vc já tava rodando ele antes
<PingaR0x> Agree
<AMrDan> Ursinha, como faço pra ir lah .. (:x)
<MarconM> AMrDan: que tipo de problema voce esta tendo ae
<PingaR0x> AMrDan aperta aquele botao -> de desligar
<PingaR0x> encerrar sessão
<PingaR0x> la na parte direita superior
<PingaR0x> eh aonde vc clica pra desligar tbm
<AMrDan> ok.. um min
<AMrDan> MarconM, perae .. vou tentar uma coisa aki
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: Escolha ubutnu classico
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<MarconM> Bom dia !
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: resolveu?
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, parece que sim ..
<Ursinha> :D
<MarconM> AMrDan: voce tem placa de video ae
<PingaR0x> :D
<MarconM> :D
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, fiquei sem os efeitos legais, mas parece que resolveu .. (nao abriu lente de aumento .. aeewww)..rsrsr
<Ursinha> MarconM, ter ele tem, senão não ia ter como aparecer imagem nenhuma...
 * Ursinha corre 
<Ursinha> :P
<AMrDan> MarconM, nao tenho nao ..
<MarconM> Ursinha: nao sei .. se for pc pode ser placa on board
<MarconM> ele vai aperecer imagem ...
<MarconM> xD
<AMrDan> Ursinha, sim tenho a padrao ... acho q ele quis dizer uma pra jogos e tal
<Ursinha> MarconM, mas não deixa de ser placa de video... to enchendo seu saco só
<Ursinha> :P
<MarconM> Ursinha: deixa de ser xata =/
 * MarconM magoado com Ursinha 
 * Ursinha abraça MarconM 
<MarconM> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh
<PingaR0x> abraço de ursinha huahua
<rafael_> bom dia a todos
<PingaR0x> dia
<Ursinha> bom dia
<MarconM> dia
<rafael_> gostaria de saber se alguem poderia me ajudar
<rafael_> estou tentando criar um server samba
<rafael_> porem de forma alguma consigo fazer as pastas compartilhadas parecerem na rede windows 7
<PingaR0x> rafael_: o ping entre elas funciona?
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, cara .. gostava dos meus efeitos .. tem como colocar eles de volta?
<rafael_> sim funcionam
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: dai se me quebra tenho ideia não
<rafael_> o servidor esta funcionando a maquina win e a linux estão pingando
<MarconM> AMrDan: sem placa de video fica complicado
<AMrDan> PingaR0x: haauhhua
<MarconM> AMrDan: é pc ou notebook
<AMrDan> MarconM: eh notebook .. rodava com efeitos antes . numa boa
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> AMrDan: que placa q é ?
<PingaR0x> rafael_: ve com o MarconM tenho coisa pra fazer aqui agora jaja eu volto e vejo como ta a situação
<MarconM> Nvidia ?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: vai trabalhar rapa
<PingaR0x> to indo
<MarconM> ^^
<PingaR0x> fui
<rafael_> ate logo
<AMrDan> MarconM: nao sei .. nao coloquei nenhuma  ..
<AMrDan> PingaR0x: falou mew .. vlw
<AMrDan> MarconM: nao eh o processador que tem virtualização e rederiza video tb? .. (ou to confundindo tudo?
<s0nic-> como registro meu nick ?
<AMrDan> digita UNIX ..
<s0nic-> pra que o tapado
<s0nic-> to pedindo ajuda..
<Daekdroom> s0nic-, na tab do servidor, digita /msg nickserv register (senha) (email)
<s0nic-> Daekdroom, Obrigado
<AMrDan> s0nic-: vai tomar no cu .. fdp .. tem que saber pedir .. idiota
<MarconM> AMrDan: ja vou dizer sobre isso ,,, mas nao posso afirmar
<AMrDan> MarconM: ok
<MarconM> AMrDan: voce usava o gnome antes com compiz
<Daekdroom> !regras | AMrDan
<MarconM> e funcionava tudo
<Daekdroom> Ah, tá sem bot D:
<AMrDan> MarconM: sim .. funcionava d boa ..
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> Daekdroom: :D
<Daekdroom> Serve ver se o Andre_Gondim ou a Ursinha estão aqui, então.
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> Daekdroom: ursinha ta sim
<MarconM> Ursinha: diga oi ae
<Ursinha> AMrDan, vc ta louco de falar assim aqui né
<Ursinha> alias, os dois
<AMrDan> Ursinha: pq .. o cara me chamo de tapado pq nao entendi oq ele quis dizer
<AMrDan> sorry pessoal.. menos S0nic-
<Ursinha> AMrDan, é que não é pra falar esse monte de coisa aqui
<Celsinho> AMrDan, s0nic-, sem palavras de baixos calao,
<Ursinha> AMrDan, manda em pvt
<AMrDan> Ursinha: ahhh .. ok .. vlw
<AMrDan> rsrs
<AMrDan> sorry agains
<AMrDan> *again
<Celsinho> isso que o meu amor, Ursinha, falo e o modo correto, se quiser brigar, vai em pvt!
<AMrDan> Celsinho: .. ok .. thanks ..
<Ursinha> meu namorado não vai gostar muito disso :)
<s0nic-> AMrDan, não vou descutir porq tenho mais que estudar e fazer meus pentest do que fica falando merdad em porra de irc, fica desse jeito q qualquer hora vc vai achar o seu , troxa, depois que é ownado...
<Ursinha> o cara na maior boa intenção e a pessoa tem que ser escrota
<Ursinha> sigh
<Perfec7> a norva versão tem algum problema com 32bit?
<Perfec7> =/
<Celsinho> lammer,
<Celsinho> rs
<AMrDan> Ursinha: se o cara for interditado ele nao entra mais no IRC com esse IP?
<Perfec7> rs
<AMrDan> Perfec7: vc tb teve problemas com o 11.4?
<Perfec7> sim
<Celsinho> AMrDan, ele foi banido do canal, para nao entrar mais no irc, ai ja e com algum irc operador (IRCOP)
<Perfec7> AMrDan nem instalando dentro do windows num ta prestando...
<AMrDan> huauauh .. alguem como eu..
<Perfec7> rs
<AMrDan> entao todos vcs que tem 11.4 estao com 64bits?
<PingaR0x> nao
<PingaR0x> eu uso 32
<Perfec7> PingaR0x qual a versão do seu ubuntu?
<AMrDan> xii Perfec7 .. eh soh nois .. rsrsr
<Perfec7> calmae
<PingaR0x> 11.04
<Perfec7> que porcaria é essa
<Perfec7> =/
<Perfec7> nem boot ta dando aqui
<PingaR0x> diga seu problema
<AMrDan> Perfec7: 11.4 tb
<Perfec7> froid
<Perfec7> yes
<Ursinha> AMrDan, depende do jeito que eu der o ban
<PingaR0x> Perfec7: ?!?! então? qual seria problema?
<Perfec7> PingaR0x desculpa
<Perfec7> só um pouco de tempo
<PingaR0x> k
<PingaR0x> ja venho então
<AMrDan> Ursinha: ahn tah .. vlw ..
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, qual diferenca de 32bits com a de 64
<Perfec7> PingaR0x seguinte, instalação completa tudo normal, porem, não da boot quando reinicio, vai direto para o windows sem aquela opção de swap...
<PingaR0x> Celsinho: http://www.dinx.com.br/2009/10/diferencas-entre-sistemas-de-32-e-64-bits/
<AMrDan> PingaR0x: essa eh a ultima mew .. rsrsrs.. como eu coloco meus efeitos d novo .. ?
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: digita ccsm
<PingaR0x> AMrDan: mais pela mor não me habilita o unity
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: o ubuntu instala o grub aonde por padrão?
<AMrDan> PingaR0x: hahahu.. ok .. nao tem mais aquele "iniciar" parecido onde se pesquisa programas .. onde posso ir?
<PingaR0x> digita alt+F2 e isso
<PingaR0x> que resolve
<Perfec7> PingaR0x só faltou eu
<Perfec7> rs
<PingaR0x> Perfec7: to pensando aqui
<Perfec7> tranquilo
<Perfec7> =P
<AMrDan> PingaR0x: ahh agora eh soh aticar Janelas gelatinosas?
<Celsinho> Ursinha,
<PingaR0x> Perfec7: tem alguma opção de aonde instalar o gerenciador de boot?
<AMrDan> PingaR0x: ele diz que o Snapping Windows entra em conflito ...
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, qual melhor 32bits ou 64 ?
<PingaR0x> eu prefiro 32
<PingaR0x> puts pera
<PingaR0x> need work a little
<PingaR0x> ja venho
<AMrDan> PingaR0x: ok .
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> alguem precisa de ajuda
<MarconM> foi mal ... patrao chamou tive que sair
<AMrDan> MarconM: eu de novo .. rsrs
<MarconM> pode dizer AMrDan
<PingaR0x> MarconM: da um help pro perfec7 to inrolado aqui
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> Perfec7: o que aconteceu man ... diga para min
<Perfec7> PingaR0x você nunca instalou dentro do windows não né? uma versão antiga deu certo aqui... mas instalei a muito tempo atraz... agora ta assim dando esse problema... o instalador faz tudo sozinho não tenho opções alem de escolher usuario senha...
<AMrDan> MarconM: temm problema ativar o Janelas Gelatinosas?.. ele diz que entra em conflito com o Snapping Windows
<Perfec7> MarconM to tentando instalar dentro do windows... quando reinicia vai direto pro windows sem aquela opção de escolha da swap...
<MarconM> AMrDan: eu uso ele ... ele diz que da conflito mas eu ignoro
<MarconM> e ativo ... AMrDan nao deu nada até agora
<MarconM> Perfec7: voce quer dizer para escolher os boot ... se voce quer botar no windows ou ubuntu isso ?
<AMrDan> MarconM: ok .. vlw cara ..
<MarconM> Perfec7: deixa eu intender certo ... voce quer instalar dualboot no pc certo
<MarconM> windows e ubuntu
<MarconM> Ursinha: voce nao quer falar comigo
 * MarconM triste 
<seestrue> Bom dia, minha resolução,"bizarramente", mudou para 1024X768 e não consigo subir para minha resolução suportada
<MarconM> seestrue: qual ubuntu
<AMrDan> Galera .. vlw pelo help .. se eu puder ajudar alguem .. estarei aki ..
<seestrue> atualizei para a ultima versão , 11.04
<Perfec7> MarconM existe a opção de instalar dentro do windows na ISO... é lá que tentei instalar...
<Perfec7> MarconM estou sem live-cd
<MarconM> Perfec7: eu sei como q é ... ja vi isso mas nunca tentei
<Perfec7> instalando do wubi.exe que vem na ISO
<MarconM> Perfec7: eu sempre instalo com o cd ou pendrive
<Perfec7> pois ´
<Perfec7> MarconM outro detalhe
<MarconM> Perfec7: mas deveria funcionar ... por que ele configura o grub automatico
<Perfec7> MarconM quando instalo pelo pendrive da um erro que não lembro
<MarconM> ok
<Perfec7> fiquei p... de raiva e formatei o pendrive
<MarconM> Perfec7: por que nao instata com o cd msm
<Perfec7> hoje a tarde vou refazer tudo de novo
<MarconM> pode ser q sua ISO esteja corrompida tambem ...
<Perfec7> MarconM estou sem drive de cd
<MarconM> ok
<Perfec7> mas, deixa
<MarconM> Perfec7: tem um progrma que passa a ISO para o pendriver
<MarconM> e fica pefeito
<Perfec7> to com um drive dvd do meu irmão aqui
<MarconM> se puder ... mas eu posso te ensinar pelo pen tambem
<seestrue> verifiquei o /var/log/Xorg.0.log e não encontrei nada de estranho
<MarconM> se da certo comigo por que nao vai dar com voce
<Perfec7> vou queimar a iso dentro de um cd que vou comprar e pense na preguiça de sair de casa e ainda por cima nessa chuva
<Perfec7> rs
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> Perfec7: calma ae ..
<Perfec7> MarconM blz
<Perfec7> MarconM me ensina pelo pendrive
<MarconM> Perfec7: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<MarconM> baixa esse programa
<MarconM> formata seu pendrive em fat32 antes
<Perfec7> vou pegar meu almoço aqui enquanto baixo isso aí
<PingaR0x> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<MarconM> dae é soh voce seguir os pasos
<Perfec7> já o fiz
<Perfec7> formatadao
<MarconM> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<MarconM> baixa ae
<MarconM> esse ae é o melhor
<Perfec7> ok
<Perfec7> tenho um tal de universal
<MarconM> ele cria de varias distro
<seestrue> existe algumka maneira de realizar o aumento via linha de comando
<Perfec7> e outro que o proprio ubuntu fornece
<Perfec7> já usou?
<MarconM> seestrue: ja vejo para voce
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> Perfec7: tambem da
<Perfec7> prestou?
<MarconM> mas usa esse ae
<MarconM> sim
<Perfec7> pois é
<Perfec7> deixa
<Perfec7> vamo fazer dessa sua maneira
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, o ubuntu tem como fazer dele mesmo
<Perfec7> espero que dê certo
<seestrue> MarconM, obrigado pela ajuda
<MarconM> seestrue: estou vendo aqui como voce pode fazer
<MarconM> seestrue: estou no windows aqui o note com ubuntu ta em casa
<MarconM> Perfec7: vai dar
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: ele ta no windows
<Perfec7> exato
<seestrue> MarconM, certo, obrigado novamente
<MarconM> seestrue: digita no terminal
<MarconM> lxrandr
<PingaR0x> so volto dps do almoço
<PingaR0x> bon voyage
<seestrue> MarconM, estou instalando
<seestrue> MarconM, o pacote lxrandr
<seestrue> MarconM, pronto, executei e mostrou isso g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<MarconM> seestrue: nao precisa instlar
<MarconM> era pára ver se tinha
<MarconM> calma ae
<seestrue> MarconM, ok
<MarconM> seestrue: vou instsalar o ubuntu numa vm aqui para te ajudar melhor
<MarconM> aguarde um pouco
<Perfec7> MarconM passo 3 faco oq?
<seestrue> MarconM, sem problemas
<MarconM> Perfec7: instalou
<MarconM> digita o comando no terminal lxrandr
<Perfec7> sim
<Perfec7> escolhi a fonte
<Perfec7> agora esse 3 passo
<Perfec7> PERSISTENCIA
<MarconM> Perfec7: espere eu intalar aqui
<MarconM> vai ser melhor
<MarconM> vou pode te aconpanhar
<MarconM> Perfec7: qual ubuntu voce esta usando 11.04 ou 10.10 com gnome
<MarconM> natty ou gnome
<Perfec7> OK
<MarconM> Perfec7: ?
<seestrue> MarconM, executei mas a resolução máxima é a 1024x768,
<Perfec7> 11.04
<Perfec7> desculpa
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Perfec7: baixou o programa la
<MarconM> linuxusb
<MarconM> q link q te passei
<MarconM> Linux Live Usb Creator
<Perfec7> ja comecei aqui
<Perfec7> vai dando as instruções
<Perfec7> vou dizer onde parei
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> calma ae fiz um print
<MarconM> aqui e vou mandar para voce
<seestrue> MarconM, troquei para 800x600 e apareceu a resolução que queria, configurei ela e ficou bizarro aqui vou deslogar e logar novamente, já volto
<MarconM> seestrue: ok
<Perfec7> tranquilo
<MarconM> Perfec7: mil desculpa estava confundindo voce com o seestrue
<adrianoc> pessoal, estou usando o ubuntu 10.10, e quando liguei o micro hoje, pra minha surpresa, o ícone do Pidigin que ficava no envelopinho na barra superior sumiu, como posso voltar ele pra lá ?
<MarconM> achei q era voce que queria mudar a resolução
<MarconM> por isso te mandei o comando
<Perfec7> MarconM tudo bem
<MarconM> foi mal cara ... =/
<MarconM> pessos desculpas
<Perfec7> relaxa
<Perfec7> =)
<MarconM> Perfec7: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/livelinux.jpg/
<seestrue> MarconM, nem precisei reiniciar, dei um killall -9 compiz, e o compiz reiniciou e ficou bom agora
<MarconM> ta assim neh .. esse programa ae que voce pegou
<MarconM> seestrue: deu certo
<MarconM> ?
<seestrue> MarconM, obrigado pela dica do lxrandr
<seestrue> MarconM, deu sim
<Perfec7> exato MarconM estou no passo 3 esperando suas ordens
<Perfec7> =)
 * MarconM fica feliz
<seestrue> MarconM, obrigado !
<MarconM> seestrue: de nada ... precisando soh pedir
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> Perfec7: ok
<MarconM> Perfec7: vou colocar um pen aqui para acompanhar voce
<Perfec7> tudo bem desculpa o encomodo desde já
<MarconM> Perfec7: nesse passo 3 nao precisa mecher em nda nao
<MarconM> ook
<Perfec7> ok
<MarconM> no passo 4 ... deixa a primeira marcada .. marque a segunda e desmarque a terceira
<Perfec7> ok
<Perfec7> prossiga
<MarconM> agora soh clicar no raio
<MarconM> q ele vai passar para o pendriver
<MarconM> xD
<Perfec7> esse programinha é bem bolado
<Perfec7> rs
<Perfec7> cara
<Perfec7> o antivirus acusou aqui autorun.inf
<Perfec7> Oo
<Perfec7> no pendrive
<Perfec7> rs
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> Perfec7: desativa o antivirus e faz de novo
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> no minimo é o avira
<Perfec7> Ursinha só entra no ubuntu-br mesmo?
<Perfec7> MarconM é essa bomba mesmo
<MarconM> kkkk
<Perfec7> MarconM ta tranquilo continua fazendo trabalho aqui
<MarconM> Perfec7: sabia
<Perfec7> 70%
<MarconM> Perfec7: acho melhor fazer de novo
<Perfec7> tranquilo
<MarconM> mas
<Perfec7> só um pouco
<MarconM> ok
<macfire> olá, estou com problemas de atualizar o meu ubuntu, aparece a seguinte mensagem Necessita instalação de pacotes não confiáveis  A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fonte não autenticada., quando click em detalhes, esses são os detalhes:  compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins dhcp3-client dhcp3-common flashplugin-installer gdm gimp gimp-data gnome-power-manager gnome-terminal gnome-terminal-data langu
<Perfec7> MarconM continuando
<MarconM> Perfec7: deu certo
<Perfec7> pendrive ta pronto
<MarconM> Perfec7: agora soh da boot por ele ...
<MarconM> e instalar
<Perfec7> vou lá
<MarconM> faça backup antes de alguns arquivos importates
<Perfec7> se der problema to de volta pra pertubar
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Perfec7: vai la .. boa sorte
<Perfec7> MarconM tenho uma partição aqui de 9 gb
<Perfec7> só pra linux
<Perfec7> =P
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> Perfec7: 9gb
<MarconM> para o ubuntu natty
<Perfec7> num dá não?
<MarconM> da
<MarconM> mas .... sei la ... seria bom uns 12 gb
<Perfec7> tranquilo
<MarconM> mas vai la
<MarconM> tenta la ... para ver se da certo
<MarconM> ok
<Perfec7> vish
<Perfec7> é tarde
<Perfec7> rs
<Perfec7> bom vou la
<Perfec7> agradeço a atenção
<Perfec7> =)
<Perfec7> retribuirei não sei como
<Perfec7> até mais
<MarconM> Perfec7: ok .. vai la
<macfire> MarconM:  o meu problema, sabe como solucionar?
<MarconM> macfire:
<MarconM> voce esta atualizando onde
<MarconM> no terminal ou no ubuntu update
<Celsinho> ubuntu update
<Celsinho> porque apareceu na primeira atualizacao que eu fiz tambem isso
<MarconM> hunm
<macfire> sim, no ubuntu uptade
<MarconM> voce adicionou algum site na lista de repositorios
<macfire> Celsinho:  como revolveu
<macfire> MarconM:  sim
<MarconM> macfire: voce pode atulializar
<MarconM> macfire:
<MarconM> hunm
<Celsinho> macfire, atualizei normal,
<MarconM> macfire: olha se voce adicionou algo que nao seja confiavel
<MarconM> é complicado
<MarconM> mas pelo os pacotes q li em cima
<MarconM> macfire: pode atualizar
<MarconM> sem medo
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> macfire: cuiado com o que voce adiciona no repositorio do ubuntu
<Celsinho> macfire, atualiza normal, pode ser alguma coisa que avisa a primeira vez que atualiza o mesmo,
<MarconM> linux é seguro .. o que torna ele vuneralvel são os proprios usuarios
<Celsinho> pode atualizar tranquilo.
<macfire> não, adicionei através do site do ubuntu
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> entao tranquilo .. pode atualiar
<Celsinho> macfire, oque voce adicionou ?
<macfire> da parte de ajuda, addicionei um ppa
<MarconM> xD
<macfire> um programa chamado mendeley
<MarconM> blz ... ppa sao confiaveis
<macfire> que é para uso acadêmico
<MarconM> Ursinha: ppa sao confiaveis neh
<MarconM> tem como fazer algumas maldade com ppa ...
<macfire> e outro chamado cairo dock
<Celsinho> macfire,  voce e de londrina ne?
<MarconM> macfire: qual ubuntu voce esta usando
<macfire> entao, acho que vou atualizar
<MarconM> macfire: esse cairo dock é tipo aquela barra do mac
<macfire> estou na versão, 10.10
<MarconM> hunm
<macfire> MarconM:  sim
<MarconM> se voce vai instalar o novo ubuntu para o 11.04
<macfire> MarconM:  melhor atualizar né
<Celsinho> é MarconM , e aquela barra de menus igual do mac,
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu sei
<MarconM> ja usei
<MarconM> mas se voce vai fazer upgrade para versao 11.04 com unity ... nao vai precisa dela
<MarconM> macfire: no unity parei de usar ela
<MarconM> a do unity é bem melhor
<MarconM> :D
<macfire> MarconM:  então, acho que vou atualizar para a nova versão
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MarconM> ou ae msm em update ubuntu
<MarconM> deve aparecer la em cima
<MarconM> para atualizar a distro
<Celsinho> macfire, www.ubuntu.com puxa o ubuntu, grava em cd ou USB, formata e instale-o, melhor coisa que faca!
<macfire> eu acho que o problema está em atualizar com a proxy
<macfire> sim, acho que vou fazer isso mesmo Celsinho
<Celsinho> macfire, melhor coisa que voce faz,
<MarconM> macfire: faz backup .... e reintala
<MarconM> melhor coisa
<macfire> galera, vou almoçar, tenho que ler dois livros ainda hoje, falows
<Celsinho> falo
 * pkill_-9_osama .
<Ursinha> $ echo $?
<Ursinha> 1
<Ursinha> pkill_-9_osama, no processes matched
<Ursinha> uia
<Ursinha> jonatasnona, ao!
<Celsinho> Ursinha, query
<Ursinha> estrelinhas do mes vão pro PingaR0x e pro MarconM
<Ursinha> dando maior gas pra ajudar a galera
 * MarconM fica feliz
 * MarconM abraça Ursinha 
<claudio_> hei ursinha
<claudio_> hauahuah sempre a mesma galerinha hein]
<Pretto> Ursinha: olha o progresso http://twitpic.com/4tai0a
<Ursinha> Pretto, tá ficando legal isso hein
<claudio_> galera dp da ajuda de vcs nao tenho passado nenhuma dificuldade com meu ubuntu
<Ursinha> Pretto, coloca o codigo no launchpad
<Ursinha> claudio_, \o/
<Ursinha> Pretto, quero aprender pygtk mas sou uma anta pra isso :/
<Ursinha> Pretto, qual o nome da criança?
<claudio_> nossa essa menina é um zoologico, ursinha no irc anta em pygtk ahuahuahau
<Ursinha> ahuahuahauhauhau
<Ursinha> confesso que eu ri
<Pretto> Ursinha: unity-launcher-editor
<claudio_> galera eu queria saber se alguém aí sabe de um bom tuto off para gimp
<MarconM> claudio_: meche com pS
<MarconM> photoshop
<claudio_> mas ps tem que rodar no wyne aí fica bugado
<claudio_> tbm que nao sou pró nem quero ser, quero tirar umas manchinhas nas minhas fotos que tiro com celular por aí pra postar em meu facebook ahuaahuah
<ElDeablo> $ ls /bin/laden
<ElDeablo> ls: impossível acessar /bin/laden: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<claudio_> eu uso o picnik.com, mas to intereçado em usar algo off
<claudio_> kkkkkkkkkk
<claudio_> nao vai acessar mesmo
<claudio_> kkkkkkkkk
<ElDeablo> =/
<Ursinha> ps aux | grep /bin/laden
<Ursinha> ursula   31425  0.0  0.0      0     0 pts/8    Z    11:57   0:00 [/bin/laden] <defunct>
<Ursinha> rá!
<ElDeablo> adoro essas piadinhas!
<claudio_> ahahuahau que é isso??? nao mataram o bin laden??kkkkkk
<Ursinha> hsushushus
<Ursinha> mataram, ele tá defunct
<Ursinha> rá!
<Pretto> Ursinha: https://launchpad.net/unity-launcher-editor
<Ursinha> Pretto, aeeeee!!
<claudio_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Pretto> Ursinha: ja ja  ele vai estar zombie :)
<claudio_> agora que reparei no defunct
<Ursinha> Pretto, sobe o códego lá :D
<claudio_> ainda to noob
<MarconM> tenho que sair
<MarconM> xau para voces
<claudio_> galera, tem uma renca chamando os otros de troll em outros canais aqui, qual seria o real significado da expreção troll??
<ElDeablo> troll >> Andre_Gondim  :p
<Ursinha> ChanServ,
<claudio_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> claudio_, é quando a pessoa gosta de criar polemica só por criar polemica
<Ursinha> o objetivo dela não é discutir, é criar confusão
<claudio_> uhnnnn
<claudio_> bom galera vo indo me abastecer ahauhauahu, beijos ursinha!!!! abraços a todos os amigos do canal
<Ursinha> boa tarde pra vc claudio_
<Ursinha> oops
<Ursinha> non deu
<fetokun> "expreção" foi foda
<linux> aew aguem aew sabe como faco funcionar uma placa de video ati no ubuntu?
<lucas_> linux: procura na wiki do ubuntu
<linux> afs veio to procurando isso tem 2 anos no minimo
<giano_> linux se sua placa for modelo antigo só com o driver livre ja te mando o link onde tu resolve isso facinho
<giano_> linux http://tiagohillebrandt.wordpress.com/2010/04/25/driver-3d-para-placas-ati-antigas-no-ubuntu-10-04/
<giano_> funciona no 10.10 e no 11.04 tanbem
<linux> nao eh uma ati radeon had 3570 - vlw aew pelo link, mas o foda que eh uma nova mas aew instalo o driver e fode tudo
<linux> se deixar sem o 3d eh uma bosta distorce ... cara eh complicado (desculpa o palavrao ali em cima) to revoltado ja com isso cara rsrs
<giano_> cara com essa dica tu vai te aceleração 3d irmão
<giano_> funciona pra todas as ati
<linux> e ja vi wiki forum tudo to aqui no canal  mas com a placa nova pci express? contando que eu tenho aceleracao so que eh com o drive vesa do ubuntu que nao presa
<linux> blz vou ver blw
<MarconM> voltei
<wendell> quem aki tá usando a versão 11.04?
<Ursinha> eu
<wendell> tá dando erro aki o unity com o compiz =/
<wendell> fora isso tá show ;D
<Ursinha> wendell, que tá acontecendo?
<seestrue> minha resolução,"bizarramente", mudou para 1024X768 e não consigo subir para minha resolução suportada ...o MarconM me passou o lxrandr, tinha funcionado, mas algora voltou novamente
<Ursinha> seestrue, vc reiniciou?
<seestrue> Ursinha, sim
<Ursinha> seestrue, foi por isso
<Ursinha> acho que o lxrandr muda só pra sessão
<Hyuristyle> po
<seestrue> Ursinha, certo, mas agora não aparece a resolução máxima que é permitido , só aparece 1024x768, que fica muito ruim
<Hyuristyle> fui testar o ubuntu 11.04 via LiveCD mas ele só funciona no modo clássico =/
<PingaR0x> Pretto: ja ta funcional?!
<Pretto> PingaR0x: no momento só mostra as informações
<Pretto> PingaR0x: no final de semana talvez tenha o primeiro beta
<seestrue> como posso aumentar minha resolução via linha de comando?
<PingaR0x> Pretto: é feito com oque?
<Pretto> algum desiner master pra criar o icone?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: python+pygtk+glade
<PingaR0x> Pretto: ok me da um howto de como dar clone nisso ahuahua
<PingaR0x> Pretto: para tentar ajudar
<PingaR0x> Pretto: a ideia é interessante
<Pretto> PingaR0x: :) assim q tiver ok o codigo inicial, +- hoje a noite, vou liberar o codigo
<PingaR0x> Pretto: mais pra dar clone nesse launchpad? ele é estranho :S
<wendell> galera quais os outros canais do linux
<wendell> em pt
<PingaR0x> wendell: depende de qual distro quer saber?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ?
<PingaR0x> Pretto: to vendo o launchpad aqui não entendi como ele funciona
<PingaR0x> Pretto: aonde fica os issues e etc?
<PingaR0x> Pretto: wiki e afins?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ainda vou configurar o projeto hehehe
<Vani> é desta que eu consigo
<PingaR0x> Pretto: bleh nao da pra usar git/
<Vani> oiiii muito boa tarde
<PingaR0x> bzr branch lp:unity-launcher-editor fuçando achei isso
<Pretto> PingaR0x: bzr é facim
<Vani> alguem pode ajudar-me
<Vani> ???
<PingaR0x> Pretto: da nada não eu aprendo
<Perfec7> PingaR0x:  deu problema s[erio na instalacao aqui
<Perfec7> rs
<PingaR0x> Perfec7: qual?
<Perfec7> nada de boot
<Perfec7> como se nao desse boot
<PingaR0x> Perfec7: vc usa avira no windows né?
<Perfec7> to pelo pendrive
<Perfec7> ubuntu
<Perfec7> live
<ZNC> Vani: diga o problema, se eu souber lhe ajudo, se nao souber talvez tenha alguém que saiba
<PingaR0x> Perfec7: assim faça o liveusb no modo de segurança... o avira ainda bloqueia mesmo quando vc manda desativar
<Vani> em meu novo computador tem 3 sistemas op
<Vani> melhor 4
<wendell> tow com 2 sistemas
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, fala mal do launchpad não senão eu magoo
<wendell> flata instalar o mac
<wendell> *falta instalar o mac
<ZNC> ¬¬
<Vani> um é linux mint
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: eu nao flei mal, só estranhei
<Vani> outro é ubuntu
<ZNC> tenho 80 sistema instalado ¬¬
<Vani> e mais ubuntu
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, eu te ensino mexer no launchpad
 * Ursinha trabalha no launchpad
<seestrue> alguém tem alguma dica para resolução do ubuntu? não consigo aumentar para a resolução máxima do meu monitor, não chega nem a aparecer
<ZNC> Vani: mmm
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: tindi
<Vani> e outro e o windows seven
<Ursinha> seestrue, vc tentou rodar o comando de novo?
<wendell> seven, win7 ultimate...vou tentar o snow leopard 10.6
<wendell> ops
<PingaR0x> wendell: filho
<PingaR0x> vc tem um mac?
<PingaR0x> sen ao nem adianta
<Perfec7> cara...
<Perfec7> to sem saco
<Vani> mas eu so quero ficar com dois
<Perfec7> kkk
<seestrue> Ursinha, sim
<wendell> Ubuntu 11.04, win7 ult...se der certo snow leopard 10.6
<Vani> ubuntu e windows seven ZMC
<ZNC> Vani: remove os outros
<Vani> ai esta o problema
<ZNC> pq?
<wendell> perfect7 kkkkkkkk
<wendell> vou tentar
<wendell> hackintosh by hazard
<PingaR0x> wendell: lol
<PingaR0x> nem tente
<wendell> vcs viram o macbuntu 11.04?
<wendell> rssssss
<wendell> sei q vai dá trabalho
<Perfec7> PingaR0x:  cara me ajuda a instalar isso por aqui mesmo... pelo ubuntu... pode ser?
<wendell> n vai ficar 100%
<Vani> a remoçao, deixa dizer que o linux mint foi instalado em dualboot e os dois ubuntu que nao estao arrancando foram instalado ja dentro do windows 7
<PingaR0x> Perfec7: o teu problema eh na hora de gerar a iso... dai nao vai dar certo
<PingaR0x> Perfec7: avira ta barrando um arquivo
<wendell> eu instalei o ubuntu 11.04 no windos
<wendell> *windows
<Perfec7> cara, eu to no ubuntu live
<Perfec7> pelo pendrive
<PingaR0x> Perfec7: mais o grub não está sendo instalado
<Perfec7> vamo deletar essa particao do windows e instalar por aqui mesmo
<wendell> e tá funcionando q é uma blz
<Perfec7> est[a n'ao
<wendell> o unity é show
<Perfec7> ta dando erro
<PingaR0x> que erro?
<Perfec7> =/
<wendell> faz como eu fiz
<Perfec7> execucao de grub falhou
<wendell> instala pelo wubi
<Perfec7> na instalacao mesmo
<Vani> eu ja segui alguns guioes na net e eliminei o ubuntu, por isso e que ele nao arranca mais
<PingaR0x> perfec7: tem como pegar o erro certin?
<wendell> n tem mistéio
<wendell> *mistério
<Perfec7> eu teria que reinstalar tudo...
<wendell> =/
<Perfec7> e nao tem mais condicoes
<Perfec7> pq o hd nao ta bootando... ou seja
<wendell> uma dica
<wendell> n tentem ativar o compiz
<Perfec7> resta a opcao de apagar o windows na particao la
<wendell> no unity
<wendell> tá dando conflito
<PingaR0x> wendell: what?!
<Perfec7> e instalar na particao o ubuntu
<wendell> comigo deu erro
<wendell> n sei pq
<PingaR0x> wendell: que erro?
<wendell> minha vga é uma geforce 9400 GT
<wendell> 1gb
<PingaR0x> wendell: instalou o driver proprietário?
<wendell> o cubo e as janelas
<vania> tem como dar jeito nisso KNC
<wendell> isso
<wendell> instalei o recomendado
<PingaR0x> wendell : instalou o compiz-configure-settings-manager? ou algo assim?
<wendell> deixa eu ver aki
<vania> alias eu até quero essa versao do ubuntu
<PingaR0x> wendell: http://slug45.jarfil.net/blog/2011/04/28/ubuntu-11-04-natty/
<wendell> isso
<vania> wendell vc pode me ajudar tambem se nao estiveres muito ocupado
<wendell> opengl
<PingaR0x> vania: que que vc quer?
<wendell> gerenciador de composição
<vania> quero desinstalar todas os sistemas que tenho no computador
<vania> menos o windows seven
<PingaR0x> vania: hum
<vania> para depois mandar instalar
<vania> o ultimo ubuntu
<PingaR0x> vania: que que vc tem no seu computador?
<vania> linux mint
<PingaR0x> só instalar por cima do linux mint horas
<vania> ubuntu duas instalaçoes que nao estao a funcionar
<vania> e windows  seven
<wendell> vc instalou o ubuntu dentro do windows?
<wendell> ou pelo boot?
<vania> o ubuntu esta dentro
<vania> mas o linux mint esta pelo boot
<wendell> faz assim
<wendell> o q esta dentro do windows
<wendell> só desinstalar pelo painel de controle
<wendell> n tem erro
<vania> ja desinstalei pelo painel
<wendell> um já foi
<vania> mas quando inicia o pc
<vania> ela ainda aparece wendell
<wendell> teu hd
<wendell> é particionado em qntas partes
<vania> 4
<wendell> tem algum pro
<wendell> tu formatar o seven
<wendell> ?
<ZNC> bootcfg detona com as coisas do linux :D
<ZNC> busy preciso ir fui
<wendell> se vc pode
<vania> tem problema sim
<wendell> exclui as partições do seven
<wendell> e do linux
<vania> porque não tenho outra copia
<wendell> e instala novamente o seven
<vania> oferta do pc mas sem oferta do DVD do seven
<wendell> e depois no windows tu instala a tua disto
<wendell> *distro
<wendell> eu fiz isso
<wendell> eita
<wendell> te entendo =/
<vania> e tem muitas coisas da escola
<vania> e qual e a melhor instalaçao a do boot ou a que é feita dentro do windows
<vania> ??
<wendell> ainda n instalei pelo boot
<wendell> achei muito prático pelo wubi
<wendell> fui testar
<wendell> terminei deixando
<wendell> ;D
<wendell> faz 4 dias q n uso o seven
<wendell> rssssssss
<vania> ahaaaa
<Perfec7> como faco pra visualizar as particoes do hd?
<Perfec7> nao ta abrindo a do windows
<Perfec7> e preciso pegar arquivos e mudar de lugar
<mauricio_> boa tarde gente boa, como faço para montar um compartilhamento do windows no meu ubuntu 11.04?
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: do mesmo pc?
<mauricio_> nao, uso um micro com ubuntu, e quero acessar compartilhamento remoto de um windows
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: smb
<PingaR0x> samba
<mauricio_> sim sei, mas a parte grafica da versao anterior do ubuntu nao estou localizando.. "conectar ao servidor.. "compartilhamento windows""
<mauricio_> e pela linha de comando nao estou habituado
<PingaR0x> oks um segundo
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: um xute como não estou no ubuntu, aperta tecla do windows + a e digita samba
<mauricio_> aparece um documento meu q tem "samba" no nome
<PingaR0x> oks
<PingaR0x> ignora
<PingaR0x> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/05/conectando-e-compartilhando-o-11-04-na-rede-windows/
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: acho que deve ajudar
<MarconM> boa tarde
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: opa! vou ver
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: obrigado
<MarconM> PingaR0x: blz
<MarconM> Ursinha: boa tarde
<PingaR0x> MarconM: tarde :D
<Ursinha> tarrrde
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> to na area ... alguem precisando de help ae
<PingaR0x> MarconM: eu meu ubuntu não carrega o windows comofaz? (troll)
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> PingaR0x: como assim
<PingaR0x> MarconM: detalhe nao tenho windows como faz?
<MarconM> o.O
 * MarconM sai correndo
<mauricio_> PingR0x: estou procurando algo assim: " sudo mount -t cifs -o username=usuario,password=senha,workgroup=adsmo,rw "//servidor_remoto/share_name" /media"
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: deu certo a dica?
<mauricio_> non
<PingaR0x> que que aconteceu?
<mauricio_> tentei com "mount -t cifs" e com ""mount -t smbfs""
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: e que que disse?
<mauricio_> nao é pratico daquele jeito, heheh
<PingaR0x> vc quer visual?
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: tanto faz, quero q seja pratico
<mauricio_> gostaria mais é de mapear automaticamente no logon
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: eu acho que o nautilus ja faz isso!
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: ou melhor alguma coisa pro nautilus faz
<PingaR0x> fico devendo com clareza não tenho nenhuma terminal windows proximo.
<PingaR0x> para testar
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: obrigado!
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: la tinha mesmo?
<mauricio_> tmeeem
<mauricio_> *teeeeem
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: mauricio ta no 11.04?
<mauricio_> no 11.04: Nautilus --> arquivo --> conectar ao servidor
<mauricio_> melhorou
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: cara, mudou mto a interface.. tenho q me acostumar
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: mauricio tem aquele compiz config manager instalado para mexer no unity?
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: porali é pratico, como eu queria, mas ainda vo tentar automapear no login
<PingaR0x> oks :D
<mauricio_> PingaR0x: nao esta instalado, mas esta nos fontes de software
<PingaR0x> mauricio_: entao deixa
<PingaR0x> era nada D+
<MarconM> PingaR0x: foi mal ... agora ta corrido aqui na loja
<MarconM> to me preparando psicologicamente para formatar o pc da loja
<MarconM> e talvez colocar o ubuntu
<MarconM> em Dual boot com ruindows
<MarconM> xD
<mauricio_> MarconM: dual boot nada, poe logo só Ubuntu
<MarconM> mauricio_: nao da
<claudio> quem ta com dual boot??
<Guest98859> que podre
<MarconM> mauricio_: uso o autocad civil 2011 3D
<MarconM> soh tem para windows
<MarconM> fiz o curso dlee
<Guest98859> e nao roda no wine nao??
<MarconM> Guest98859: se for para min perder tempo
<MarconM> configurando wine e correr risco de perder
<MarconM> projeto .. tu nao acha melhor eu usar o windows
<Guest98859> hauhauah
<MarconM> q eu ainda vou ter suporte
<MarconM> wine ou windwos
<Guest98859> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest98859> wine...que graça tem a vida sem riscos?? ahuahauh
<mauricio_> MarconM: dae faz assim: ubuntu + virtualbox + windows --> autocad
<shallwe> Oi galera por acaso tem como colocar o gnome 3 no ubuntu 11.04?
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> autocad....
<mauricio_> MarconM: experimenta
<pqatsi> http://www.winehq.org/search?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=autocad&siteurl=appdb.winehq.org%2F
<mauricio_> MarconM: se teu hardware é bom, funciona mtooo bem assim
<pqatsi> appdb existe pra isso
<pqatsi> + exatamente http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=86
<pqatsi> considerando que o 2000 rodou na 1.3 e nao conseguiram rodar na 1.1
<pqatsi> eu imagino que as outras rodem na 1.3 também
<PingaR0x> eu axo que ouvi uns boato que vai ter ou tem autocad pra linux :S
<Guest98859> pqatsi se ta por aí parcero...vlw a força cara wireless perfeita
<MarconM> Guest98859: pensa comigo ... empresa paga 12.000 no autocad gastou 3.000 com curso
<pqatsi> o problema PingaR0x e que o povo tem PREGUICA de ler documentação
<MarconM> dae eu instalo ele num emulador
<MarconM> da problema
<pqatsi> mesmo que essa documentacao seja experiencia de ooutros usuarios
<MarconM> ligo la ...
<MarconM> olah bom dia .. estou com problema no Civil
<Perfec7> MarconM: to de volta cara
<Perfec7> sem noticias boas
<MarconM> " pois nao senhor ... qual windows esta usando
<MarconM> o.O
<Perfec7> perdi meu windows
<MarconM> entao
<Perfec7> kkkk
<MarconM> to usando emulador wine
<MarconM> " telefone desliando ... tu tu tu tu
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> cara tua cho q vou fazer um projeto de 200.000 ,,, demorando 2 meses para concluir
<MarconM> e correr risco de perder
<MarconM> ou nao sair algum calculo
<MarconM> para que vou user emulador .. se posso usar no windows
<MarconM> wine = windows pior
<MarconM> nao vejo motivos
<Perfec7> MarconM: me ajuda a apagar particionamento do windows e instalar de vez ubuntu la
<Perfec7> pode ser?
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> Perfec7: voce tem backup dos arquivos
<Perfec7> relaxa j[a coloquei em outro lugar
<MarconM> ok
<Perfec7> let`s go
<MarconM> conseguiu fazer o pen rodar
<Perfec7> to por ele
<Perfec7> rs
<PingaR0x> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=11&ved=0CHcQFjAK&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2010%2F09%2Ffree-autocad-clone-draftsight-coming-to-linux%2F&ei=aY3BTei7CvPq0QHnhamkAw&usg=AFQjCNH7M7437JHRZk1dmQRf1vu4tRWegA
<MarconM> legal
<MarconM> PingaR0x: autocad .. ja tem para linux
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: clone
<Perfec7> n'ao ta bootando o hd
<MarconM> PingaR0x: arescad, bricscad, draftsight
<Perfec7> mas, deixa queto
<MarconM> uso normal
<pqatsi> estamos falando do acad da autodesk
<MarconM> entao PingaR0x
<MarconM> jogo é jogo .. programa nao tem como
<MarconM> eu confiar nisso
<MarconM> na wiki do wine tem nego q conseguiu no maximo eu vi ... rodar o autocad 2008
<MarconM> e o normal
<PingaR0x> falha minha
<MarconM> xD
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: a sugestão e boa, btw
<MarconM> PingaR0x: esse progrma eu ja conheço faz tempo
<MarconM> quando eles tavam testando eu participei da lista de users
<MarconM> para ajudar ..
<MarconM> 2 meses antes de lançar eu ja estava usando
<Perfec7> quando voce poder me ajudar da um toq MarconM
<Perfec7> =P
<MarconM> o que precisa exatamente
<MarconM> Perfec7:
<MarconM> é soh ir em install
<MarconM> Perfec7: voce quer dualboo
<MarconM> dualboot ou soh o ubuntu
<Perfec7> dualboot
<Perfec7> pq nao sou so eu que uso o pc aqui
<MarconM> hunm
<Perfec7> =/
<Guest98859> perfect bota só ubuntu
<MarconM> intala o ubuntu
<MarconM> depois o windows
<PingaR0x> tem que ser o contrario
<PingaR0x> o windows vai apagar o grub
<Perfec7> pois [e...
<Guest98859> rwindows nao vale nada
<MarconM> ja fiz e nao tive problema
<MarconM> mas se prefere assim
<Perfec7> bom vou tentar aqui
<MarconM> instalei o windows entao Perfec7
<Perfec7> ok
<MarconM> formata o HD completo
<MarconM> se voce disse q tem backup
<Guest98859> dualboot é perigoso em galerinha hauahuahau um boot na frente um boot atras uiiiiii kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pyro1> eu criei uma zona urlogistica.com.br no dns do windows server 2008, porém agora n entra na minha rede internet este site que esta hospedado na locaweb, alguem pode me ajudar ?
<pqatsi> pyro1: lugar errado pra pedir ajuda
<PingaR0x> pyro1: aqui nao eh suporte de windows server =/ entre em contato com a microsft!?
<pqatsi> #windows
<PingaR0x> pyro1: http://www.microsoft.com/pt/br/default.aspx
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: para de azucrinar o infeliz
<pqatsi> tem o #windows na freenode
<pqatsi> vai la e pergunta
<pqatsi> mas se voce quiser suporte oficial, contrate um profissional MS ou liga pra lá e ve o que o suporte faz
<pqatsi> simples
<Guest98859> vlw galerinha....cuida cos bual boot hein...ahuahauhauah
<martins> boa tarde chat..
<martins> to com duvidas em relaçao ao ubuntu 11.04 alguem ai pode ajudar?
<PingaR0x> a vontade
<martins> tenho o 10.10 instalado queria instalar o 11.04 e nao perder alguns programas que tenho instalado que sao um pouco grande para baixar e tals teria como?
<pqatsi> martins: so mandar atualizar
<pqatsi> nao precisa formatar nada
<martins> eu mandei atualizar mas to com dual boot
<martins> vou colocar so ubuntu agora...
<martins> entende..
<pkill_-9_osama> da pra remover a partiçao do windows
<pkill_-9_osama> editar o grub
<pkill_-9_osama> e atualizar...
<martins> da?!
<martins> hmm
<pkill_-9_osama> instala o gparted
<pkill_-9_osama> e remove a partiçao do windows
<pkill_-9_osama> depois da um update-grub
<pkill_-9_osama> acho q ele faz automatico
<martins> pkill_-9_osama: tipo mas queria reinstalar ele pq ta meio bugdo com atualizaçao nao ficou 100% nao
<pkill_-9_osama> vc instalou os pacotes como martins ?
<pkill_-9_osama> pelo apt-get?
<martins> pkill_-9_osama: sim
<pkill_-9_osama> os .deb ficam no /var/cache/apt/archives
<martins> hmm
<pkill_-9_osama> faça backup dessa pasta
<MarconM> Perfec7: e ae
<MarconM> seestrue: e ae
<Perfec7> rs
<Perfec7> deu erro de novo
<MarconM> Perfec7: erro do que na onde
<Perfec7> vou colocar pra tu ver
<MarconM> instalando o windows seven
<seestrue> MarconM, então, a resolução voltou a 1024x768 ...e não aparece a opção da resolução maior
<MarconM> seestrue: para min lembrar
<MarconM> voce esta usando o unity ou gnome
<martins_> pkill_-9_osama:  tem como vc repetir o caminho pra mim
<martins_> meu pc travou aki do nada
<pkill_-9_osama> . /var/cache/apt/archives
<pqatsi> [04/05-15:15:53] < martins> eu mandei atualizar mas to com dual boot
<pqatsi> [04/05-15:16:00] < martins> vou colocar so ubuntu agora...
<pqatsi> remove a particao do windows
<MarconM> seestrue:
<pqatsi> e expande a do linux
<pqatsi> simples
<seestrue> MarconM, unity
<pqatsi> o gerenciador de discos do ubuntu faz isso
<pqatsi> basta bootar com o livecd
<MarconM> seestrue: #TI
<MarconM> Perfec7: #TI
<MarconM> seestrue: Perfec7 entra la
<martins_> pkill_-9_osama: sempre reinstalava tudo valew ai cara..
<martins_> pkill_-9_osama: entao tenho outra duvida, meu notebook eh inspiron da dell com i3 so que com o novo ubuntu ele ta esquentando muito...ja com o 10.10 e o win7 tava normal teria algum medidor de temperatura para instalar?
<pkill_-9_osama> sim
<pkill_-9_osama> lm_sensors
<pkill_-9_osama> faz isso
<pkill_-9_osama> não lembro o nome do pacote
<pkill_-9_osama> lm-sensors
<pkill_-9_osama> ou lm_sensors
<martins_> pkill_-9_osama: vlw ai cara indo pra aula de Sistemas Operacionas agora neh
<Celsinho> qual melhor script para xchat ?
<Celsinho> Ursinha,
<Celsinho> licensed, top top
<licensed> Celsinho, aew
<Celsinho> licensed, sabe qual melhor script para o xchat ?
<licensed> Celsinho, o que vc quer dizer com script? a mesma coisa que se fazia em mirc?
<Celsinho> isso,
<Celsinho> algumas coisas modificadas, seila, ou nao tem como ?
<Celsinho> o xchat é isso e pronto >
<licensed> Celsinho, script no xchat sao tipos plugins (equivalente aos addons do mirc)
<licensed> Celsinho, nao conheco modificacoes do xchat nao
<Celsinho> é um plugins
<Celsinho> vamos falar..
<PingaR0x> celsinho: http://xchat.org/ aki deve ter algo
<Celsinho> http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/script_list.pl/
<Celsinho> scripts e plugins
<pkill_-9_osama> o unico q eu coloquei aqui
<pkill_-9_osama> é o de rejoing
<pkill_-9_osama> *rejoin
<pkill_-9_osama> :D
<seestrue> tem algum modo de aumentar a resolução via linha de comando, ou a nova versão do ubuntu tem outro arquivo de configuração do xorg?
<pkill_-9_osama> você tem q criar o arquivo de xorg seestrue
<seestrue> pkill_-9_osama, eu já criei no /etc/X11/ mas eu reinicio e não pega a resolução máxima
<pkill_-9_osama> você criou como?
<pkill_-9_osama> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<seestrue> Xorg -configure  e joguei no /etc/X11/
<MarconM> Psychological:
<Celsinho> barna,
<MarconM> Perfec7: e ae .. deu certo
<Perfec7> que nada meu velho
<Perfec7> ainda to de conversa com uma amiga aqui
<Perfec7> rs
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<mateusjmf> boa tarde
<MarconM> boa tarde
<kalib> pessoal, não estou conseguindo instalar nada... nem ao menos atualizar com aptitude safe-upgrade
<kalib> http://pastebin.com/DdUhUx7K
<kalib> isto é quando eu tento instalar o flashplugin-instaler
<pqatsi> vejamos
<kalib> mas eu tenho o mesmo erro ao tentar o sfae-upgrade ou outras coisas..
<pqatsi> nussa
<pqatsi> kalib: me manda seu gmesg
<pqatsi> *dmesg
<kalib> ok
<kalib> pqatsi, aqui: http://pastebin.com/RRhXYTy0
<kalib> não está completo..este é o final.. como tinha mta coisa..
<kalib> achei que isto bastaria.. caso precise completo.. é só avisar
<pqatsi> [  827.481684] nspluginwrapper[2645]: segfault at 8 ip 00007ff8e7ccc298 sp 00007fffada3d268 error 4 in libnpgoogletalk64.so[7ff8e7c9d000+5c000]
<pqatsi> [  827.944084] nspluginwrapper[2662]: segfault at 8 ip 00007f7be2f31298 sp 00007fff56a9ef68 error 4 in libnpgoogletalk64.so[7f7be2f02000+5c000]
<pqatsi> aqui está seu problema :d
<kalib> hum..
<kalib> faz ideia de como posso resolver?
<pqatsi> guentai
<kalib> ;]
<pqatsi> kalib: tem coisa instalada na mao ae ne
<kalib> como assim?
<pqatsi> hahahah, tem até bug
<pqatsi> :d
<kalib> estava tudo ok...
<kalib> alguma sugestão?
<pqatsi> sim
<kalib> é só falar.. ;p
<pqatsi> e conflito de lib zoada
<pqatsi> tente
<kalib> foi depois que atualizei pro 11.04
<kalib> :p
<kalib> é só falar que eu mando bala
<pqatsi> sudo aptitude remove google-talkplugin flashplugin-installer+
<pqatsi> ja que vc tem aptitude ai, vamos usar ele e economizar 1 linha :D
<kalib> flashplugin-instaler+?
<kalib> tem mesmo esse +?
<kalib> feito..
<kalib> http://pastebin.com/ZLwiCFKj
<pqatsi> resolvido kalib :D
<pqatsi> kalib: sim, da pra dar um remove no aptitude e ainda assim instalar coisas :D
<pqatsi> o inverso vale, se usar - no fim do pacote
<kalib> ;]
<pqatsi> aparentemente a prioridade é a operação verbatim
<kalib> obrigado
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> problema cabuloso do dia resolvido :d
<kalib> hauhauha
<kalib> depois precisarei instalar novamente o plugin do googletalk, correto?
<pqatsi> se for usar, sim
<pqatsi> mas saiba que ele VAI crashar junto com o flash
<pqatsi> ao menos por enquanto
<pqatsi> tem um bug report voando por ai
<kalib> hum.. pode crer..
<kalib> então.. melhor deixar apenas o flash por enquanto..
<kalib> até resolverem..
<kalib> vlw
<pqatsi> http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-399638%5D-re-nspluginwrapper-crashed-segmentation-faultduring-upgrade-144070/
<pqatsi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/399638
<pqatsi> aparentementte
<kalib> ;]
<reis> alg entende de hardware?
<barna> !pergunta
<barna> !perguntar
<barna> !ping
<reis> vale a pena pagar caro para ter uma mobo q aceita mem de 2133?
<reis> sendo q o i5 trabalha com mem de no máximo 1333
<pqatsi> a resposta é o óbvio reis
<reis> pqatsi e qual seria
<reis> a meu não vale a pena.
<pqatsi> reis: o que diabos voce vai fazer com uma memoria que trabalha mais rapido que seu core?
<pqatsi> a unica coisa que ajuda é em DMA
<reis> pqatsi e qual chipset vale mais no meu casa q vou usar apenas um vga o h61 ou h67?
<reis> caso
<pqatsi> ai ja nao sei
<pqatsi> nao to atualizado de chipsets intel
<reis> pqatsi, valeu!
<rique> tem algum canal de suporte na freenode (linga portuguesa)?
<licensed> rique, #ubuntu-pt
<rique> é suporte em info msm, mas vlw licensed, me lembro q tinha o #manutencao na antiga brasnet
<licensed> rique, o manutencao brasileiro hehehe.. bons tempos
<rique> desenterrei
<licensed> rique, que nada.. http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/150199_1560696549087_1585513997_1279260_736183_n.jpg
<rique> putz, win 98
<licensed> foi de 2000 esse print
<licensed> rique, cade? se achou ali no print?
<rique> não era nem nascido, kkkkkkkk, zoeira.
<pqatsi> nussa mae, tinha offtopic melhor nao?
<Celsinho> eu devo estar ai
<Celsinho> concerteza nesse print!
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<Celsinho> boa noite,
<MarceloVaz> alguma alma caridosa com LVM ?
<MarceloVaz> centOS... nunca mechi com lvm, preciso redimensionar um disco
<MarceloVaz> =P
<Celsinho> hahaha
<Celsinho> traduz esse LVm
<MarceloVaz> Logical Volume Manager
<Celsinho> hahaha
<MarceloVaz> parece engraçado
<MarceloVaz> =P
<Celsinho> kkkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-05
<MarceloVaz> any ideas?
<efraimmarcatto> oi
<efraimmarcatto> tem alguém ai?
<Cerda> pessoal qual melhor programa na opinião de vocês pra converter um dvd de vídeo para .avi ?? :)
<jquiterio> Bom dia
<pqatsi> Cerda: eu costumo usar uns scripts nervosos aqui
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> inclusive o mais bonitinho e pra criar mp3 de dvd de audio
<jquiterio> tou com um problemita... meu vbox não tá a funcionar com usb
<jquiterio> não reconhecer usb para ser usado em máquinas virtuais... alguém tem alguma dica ?
<Cerda> jquiterio acho que precisa instalar os adicionais de guest não?
<flawin> Pessoal, porque que o Dash só abre maximizado no meu notebook?
<flawin> Gente, alguém pode me ajudar?
<flawin> Porque o Dash no Ubuntu 11.04 só abre maximizado no meu notebook?
<flawin> Tem haver com a resolução da tela?
<flawin> Poxa..
<flawin> Ninguém responde?
<flawin> Problemas com o Dash!
<gabezao> qual?
<flawin> Ubuntu 11.04
<flawin> gabezao: Cara, o Dash só abre maximizado aqui...
<flawin> Tem alguma coisa haver com a resolução da tela?
<flawin> Alguém pode ajudar a resolver essa questão?
<Daekdroom> Sim, isso depende da resolução da tela.
<flawin> Daekdroom: Segue a minha resolução 1366 x 768 (16:9)
<Daekdroom> Não sei dizer a partir de qual resolução da tela isso acontece.
<flawin> Daekdroom: Cara, acima de 1280 x 800 o botão já habilitado!
<flawin> Mas aqui não acontece isso!
<RodrigoBr> boa noite pessoal
<flawin> Boa!
<RodrigoBr> estou deixando o ubuntu e passando para CentOS, motivo inteface padrão
<xGrind> RodrigoBr; xubuntu
<RodrigoBr> boa, xGrind
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu
<xGrind> RodrigoBr; e xfce é tipo gnome
<RodrigoBr> qual motivo para a canonical deixar o gnome e partir para o Unity?
<xGrind> RodrigoBr; eles querem um ambiente de trabalho diferente. fugir do gnome (mac), kde (windows)
<RodrigoBr> xGrind:  será que vai dar certo hehehehe, estou vendo mundo reclamando
<botinha> boa noite amigos
<Cerda> RodrigoBr vc pode utilizar gnome classic é só deslogar e escolher na tela de login
<xGrind> botinha; boa
<botinha> amigo tava precisando de um modelo de página de html
<RodrigoBr> a sim, também, mas o problema é deixar de ser padrão Cerda
<RodrigoBr> mas envim, vamos ver no que isso vai dar
<RodrigoBr> para toch me parece muito legal
<RodrigoBr> boa noite meus amigos
<RodrigoBr> até  mais
<Cerda> RogridoBr o próprio gnome2 está deixando de existir então acho que vai ser assim daqui pra frente
<Cerda> fedora e opensuse já estarão migrando, acho q é questão de tempo
<RodrigoBr> é verdade
<RodrigoBr> as coisas mudam
<RodrigoBr> hehehehe
<RodrigoBr> tempo de renovar
<Cerda> :)
<RodrigoBr> interfaces modernas
<RodrigoBr> acho que estou me prendendo nos tempos passados
<RodrigoBr> hehehehehehe
<Cerda> acho q é uma questão de adaptação
<Cerda> logo logo estamos todos acustumados e não queremos mais largar as novas facilidades :)
<RodrigoBr> rs..rs
<RodrigoBr> verdade
<RodrigoBr> gnome 3 me parece muito com o Unity
<RodrigoBr> heheheheh
<RodrigoBr> tipo mesmo estito
<RodrigoBr> bom vou nessa
<RodrigoBr> flw
<Renato_> opa
<flawin> Alguém conhece um bom conversor de imagens para o Ubuntu?
<flawin> Volto a perguntar: Alguém conhece um bom conversor de imagens pra Ubuntu?
<Arch__> flawin, use o gimp
<Arch__> ._.
<flawin> Arch__: Não tem outro programa mais direto?
<flawin> Um programa exclusivo..
<Arch__> não conheço
<Arch__> cat img.formato > img.novoformato
<Arch__> sei lá
<vitorlobo> alguem ai
<vitorlobo> gostou do ubuntu 11.04?
<vitorlobo> assim...sinceramente
<vitorlobo> gostou mesmo?
<vitorlobo> :|
<Arch__> vitorlobo, até que tá bom
<Arch__> só faltou vir com o unity 2d instalado por default
<Arch__> :/
<vitorlobo> sinceramente
<vitorlobo> a canonical...
<vitorlobo> entrou em um rumo ...de filosofia microsoft da zorra
<vitorlobo> com essa interface nada customizavel
<vitorlobo> muito particularizada
<vitorlobo> pior de tudo
<pqatsi> nossa, tem algo errado no meu irssi. tabelas corrompendo
<vitorlobo> é q o gnome 3.0 ta com o sistema de layout muito parecido..... e pesado bagarai
<pqatsi> pronto, device anti-troll ativado :D
<vitorlobo> há melhorias..... porém com coisas extremamente desnecessárias...tentaram inovar tanto q acabaram dificultando as coisas
<vitorlobo> :|
<Daekdroom> Acredito que tanto o Gnome3 quanto o Unity devem melhorar muito a tempo do 11.10
<Arch__> bem
<Daekdroom> Houve um pouco de falta de tato em relação ao design.
<Arch__> o unity fico paia naquela barra lateral
<flawin> Sim, terão melhorias!
<Arch__> muito ruim pra adicionar aplicativos
<Arch__> no gnome 3 tá mais fácil
<vitorlobo> essa barra lateral é foda memo
<pqatsi> ai meus ceus..
<Arch__> mas sei lá
<vitorlobo> agonia da poha
<flawin> Para mim o Unity é evolução!
<pqatsi> quando alguém tem a paudurescencia de fazer algo diferente de gnome/kde
<pqatsi> o povo mete o pau
<Arch__> pqatsi, e17
<Daekdroom> Eu gostei da barra lateral!
<pqatsi> falam as pampas de flux, openbox, etc, etc, etc
<flawin> Agora acho que o Dash deveria ser igual ao do Remix..
<vitorlobo> pqatsi: lobão quem o diga
<pqatsi> mas nao vejo ninguém mantendo esses sistemas
<vitorlobo> ( rindo )
<pqatsi> o e17 que é lindo e extremamente leve
<pqatsi> ninguém continua
<vitorlobo> a questao é....
<flawin> Deram muito destaque ao campo de busca!
<Daekdroom> O e17 tá em desenvolvimento desde sempre e até a Samsung tá na jogada, pqatsi
<Daekdroom> Ele é muito leve e tal, mas eu não gostei da interface.
<vitorlobo> ronda sobre o ubuntu que o ubuntu é bastante comunitário por ser codigo livre aberto coisa e tal
<Arch__> direto eu do umas mexidas no e17
<vitorlobo> mas duvido que a canonical ouvio a maioria dos usuarios a respeito da nova interface
<Arch__> infelizmente o kde me conquistou primeiro
<Arch__> ^^
<flawin> Alguém aqui está conseguindo usar o Gwibber?
<vitorlobo> pelo menos
<pqatsi> Daekdroom: eu sei
<vitorlobo> o xvideos.com ainda roda no ubuntu 11
<vitorlobo> nem tudo está perdido
<pqatsi> Daekdroom: mas dos leves, ele é o mais bonito e bem acabado
 * vitorlobo rindo
<pqatsi> e convenhamos
<pqatsi> fizeram um milagre absurdo naquilo
<Daekdroom> vitorlobo, Vá ler as regras e o código de conduta, por favor
<vitorlobo> Daekdroom: não...mas obrigado :)
<vitorlobo> sinto cheiro de algo ruim no ar
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Pretto> vitorlobo: se puder se comportar eu agradeço ;)
<vitorlobo> eu pensei em mudar de distro coisa e tal
<vitorlobo> Pretto: algum problema? =]
<pqatsi> bom saber que meu /ignore tá alinhado com o canal :D
<vitorlobo> mas...estou esperando o ubuntu atualizar e vamo ve
<vitorlobo> se melhora ...se dão mais liberdade ao usuario de customizar como convinha
<vitorlobo> " liberdade" em uma distribuição linux é fundamental............ é oq acredito
<vitorlobo> :)
<Daekdroom> Você tem a liberdade de instalar outros ambientes de trabalho.
<vitorlobo> mas o fato de vc ter que instalar outros ambientes porque no modo default o ubuntu não te possibilita isto, já é uma falta de :)
<xGrind> alguem ae com lubuntu?
<toter> Alguém aqui conhece um site que possui as frequencias GSM das operadoras de celular no Brasil?
<MarconM> boa noite
<gabezao> toter,
<gabezao> acho que no site teleco deve ter.
<toter> estou voltando para o brasil mês que vem... gostaria de saber se um Nexus S funcionaria beleza por aí
<gabezao> quais as frequencias ele opera toter ?
<toter> ele é quad-band
<toter> deixa eu pegar as frequencias aqui
<toter> Quad-band GSM: 850, 900, 1800, 1900 Tri-band HSPA: 900, 2100, 1700 HSPA type: HSDPA (7.2Mbps) HSUPA (5.76Mbps)
<gabezao> funfa susse
<gabezao> ;)
<pqatsi> quad sempre funfa
<pqatsi> ainda mais que HSDPA e triband
<pqatsi> 3G funfa tb
<toter> como está a adoção de telefones Android por aí? Popular? Ou todo mundo só quer saber de ter um iPhone?
<PingaR0x> toter: o android está com maioria de mercado
<toter> legal saber...
<gabezao> eu tenho um android.
<toter> qual o modelo?
<gabezao> galaxy5
<toter> qual versão do android vc. está rodando? 2.1?
<gabezao> 2.1, a 2.2 comeu mt bateria do meu
<gabezao> a 2.1 ta boa :P
<toter> com a 2.2 dá para rodar adobe flash nos sites...
<toter> será que não é melhor ter a 2.2?
<toter> não apenas por causa do adobe flash
<toter> muitos programas rodam no 2.2 ou acima
<gabezao> para oq eu uso, nao sinto a necessidade ainda...
<gabezao> mas eu tenho a imagem dele salva, da pra subir ele rapidinho...
<toter> legal
<toter> eu creio que vai popularizar mais ainda
<gabezao> o meu uso é mais facebook,twitter,rss,email,gmail,ebuddy
<gabezao> e o ssh
<gabezao> swiftp tb curto.
<toter> os chineses vão entupir o mercado brasileiro de telefones rodando android por preços atraentes
<fslima0> ate meu nokia e72 roda youtube. lol
<fslima0> mais soh roda youtube. o skyfore parou de funcionar. lol
<fslima0> mas
<gabezao> problema é o hw dessas coisas...
<ZNC> vitorlobo: hahhaha vc por aqui
<gabezao> oq é skyfore fslima0 ?
<fslima0> skyfire
<toter> skyfire
<gabezao> mas oq é?
<toter> browser
<gabezao> oheahoae
<gabezao> a só
<gabezao> nao tem o opera
<gabezao> pra nokia?
<toter> nossa... tem uma lista interminável de browsers para o android
<fslima0> browser da mozilla. dava pra rodar flash nos servidores deles.. ele passava pro meu cliente
<fslima0> por ai o esquema
<fslima0> pra nokia nao
<fslima0> android tbm
<fslima0> procura
<fslima0> pra nokia nao funciona mais :(
<toter> gabezao: o hw dos chineses é um problema mesmo... vai melhorar com o tempo... mas se vc. quer algo barato, vai ter que ser porcaria por enquanto :/
<gabezao> aaaaa. nao era esse tb q foi banido da apple store?
<fslima0> http://www.skyfire.com/
<gabezao> q tranformava flash em html5
<toter> ele foi banido mas foi aceito de volta
<toter> aliás... eu acho que ele nem foi banido
<toter> mas fez notícia o fato deles terem lançado o browser para o iOS
<gabezao> eu acho mt interessante a integraçao dos recursos do android com o facebook
<gabezao> aquele esquema de locais...
<vitorlobo> znc: há coisas na vida q nao dao para esperar...dor de barriga é uma delas...mal pela demora
<vitorlobo> uahahuauha
<ZNC> vitorlobo: hauahuahau
<toter> gabezao: qual é a sua operadora?
<gabezao> claro
<toter> vou pesquisar depois... não é possível que o Nexus S não vai funcionar por aí
<gabezao> vai funfa sim...
<gabezao> toter, mas em questão de planos a tim ta melhor
<gabezao> questão de internet...
<gabezao> a claro tem planos equivalentas, só que a policia de adoçao desses planos é chata..
<gabezao> *politica
<gabezao> to pensando na poliça
<gabezao> EAOHHEOA
<toter> o interessante vai ser se o sistema de hotspot do nexus s vai funcionar aí ou não... pois nos isteitis o nexus s vira um roteador sem fio. Dá para passar a rede 3G do celular para um laptop usando rede sem fio
<toter> acho que as operadoras vão bloquear isso
<PingaR0x> jaja o nexus s ta sendo vendido
<PingaR0x> toter: se vier travado poe a imagem retail que resolve
<gabezao> toter,
<gabezao> o meu funciona tb assim...
<gabezao> e funciona...
<toter> entendo
<gabezao> uso o bernacle wifi tether
<gabezao> problema é a bateria
<gabezao> q esse bagulho gasta
<gabezao> hahahah
<toter> dura pelo menos um dia?
<toter> com o 2.2 a bateria do celular não durava pelo menos até o fim do dia?
<PingaR0x> pretto: upou o negócio?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: upei
<PingaR0x> pretto: pode me passar o link novamente por favor?
<martins> alguem ai me ajuda a instalar alguns programas aqui no ubuntu?
<MarconM> martins: o que quer instalar
<martins> MarconM: eu tenho todos os .deb mas preciso instalar uns 70 ou mais
<gabezao> sim toter
<martins> e fica instalando 1 por 1 e complicado
<gabezao> durava
<gabezao> desculp a demora
<gabezao> to lavando roupa
<gabezao> martins, dpk -i *.deb
<MarconM> MarconM:
<MarconM> martins:
<martins> tipo o kile por exemplo ele tem muitos arquivos como pre-requisitos e tenho quase todos
<gabezao> martins, dpkg -i *.deb
<MarconM> dpkg -iEG *.deb
<martins> -iEG serve para?
<MarconM> ele vai instlar e vai atualizar caso tenha algum pacote antigo
<MarconM> e vai pular os novos
<MarconM> nao vai subistituir se nao precisa
<MarconM> martins: xD
<martins> mas tipo
<MarconM> sim
<martins> entao eu entro na pasata com o caminho e tudo mais...ai dou dpkg -iEG kile.deb ou todos os arquivos?
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> what
<MarconM> martins
<MarconM> entra na pasta q ta os .deb
<MarconM> e digita
<MarconM> dpkg -iEG *.deb
<MarconM> soh isso
<martins> hmm
<martins> so que nao quero isntalar todos nao
<martins> depois de instalado tem como eu ver e retirar os que eu nao quero?
<MarconM> retirar
<MarconM> sudo apt-get remove --purge " nome do pacote "
<MarconM> sudo apt-get autoremove
<martins> blza mas tem como eu listar pelo menos nao?
<MarconM> dpkg --get-selections > package.txt
<MarconM> ele vai gerar uma lista de todos os programas instlado
<martins> pra onde vai essa lista?
<MarconM> na msm pasta q voce ta
<MarconM> ele gera no msm diretorio
<martins> MarconM: tenho um notebook inspiron da dell ele tem uma tecla de funçao que serve para desabilitar o touchpad mas ele desativa tem como mudar?
<Arch__> martins organiza aew a tua sentença
<MarconM> hâ
<Arch__> tá meio confusa cara
<gabezao> OHOEHAHOAOHE
<MarconM> martins: faz de novo a pergunta
<MarconM> plix
<martins> meu notebook possui uma tecla de funçao que desativa o touchpad, mas aperto ela e aparece a imagem mostando que desativou mas continua funcionando normalmente
<martins> entendeu?
<PingaR0x> martins: usa indicator-touchpad
<PingaR0x> ops contrario
<PingaR0x> touchpad-indicator
<martins> PingaR0x: o queseria isso? instala pelo apt-get?
<PingaR0x> ppa
<PingaR0x> vou te passar aqui
<PingaR0x> martins: o pretto que indicou mto bom http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/touchpad-indicator-now-automatically.html
<martins> ta demorando muito a instalar todos os programsa da pasta aki
<nogh_eeepc2> oi
<MarconM> martins: voce disse q tem uns 70
<MarconM> tem que demorar msm
<MarconM> ele vai verificar neh ... instlar ... pode demorar msm
<MarconM> nogh_eeepc2: oi
<martins> ta foda o linux 11.11 ta travando muito no meu pc aki
<martins> ta meio lento
<PingaR0x> 11.04
<PingaR0x> 11.11 nao existe
<martins> erro de digitaçao
<martins> demora ate para aparecer oq eu digito
<nogh_eeepc2> MarconM: e ai como vai o 11.04, ta gostando do unity
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> nogh_eeepc2: to sim ... bastante .. aqui ta sussa
<nogh_eeepc2> MarconM: vou baixar ainda, logo eu testarei
<MarconM> ok
<martins> MarconM:  pode haver algum motivo para o ubuntu estar lento?
<Arch__> linux 11.11?
<Arch__> não era 2.6.38?
<Arch__> O.O
<tiagoout> bd pessoal, estou tentando jogar america's army 2.5, mas o jogo esta muito lento, tenho uma geforce fx 550, o que faço?
<tiagoout> fx 5500
<Arch__> fx 5500 é uma placa obsoleta
<Arch__> não é capaz de rodar este jogo
<tiagoout> mas nos requerimentos do america's ela passa
<Arch__> passar no mínimo não significa mta coisa
<Arch__> mínimo = jogo lento e bem porco
<tiagoout> é preciso 128 mb recomendável
<tiagoout> essa tem 256
<Arch__> minha intel tem 256
<Arch__> e tbm não roda
<Arch__> :P
<tiagoout> não entendo se ṕe preciso 128 e eu tenho 256mb, por que não roda?
<giano_> porque não é a memória que manda em jogos e sim as frequencias da placa core etc...
<giano_> fsb e tudo mais
<MarconM> tiagoout: é tipo voce ter uma placa de 512 num K6
<MarconM> a placa roda ... mais e o resto
<tiagoout> tenho 2.0 ghz
<MarconM> tiagoout: do que
<MarconM> com o que
<MarconM> que processador ... memoria .. frequencia
<MarconM> placa mae
<tiagoout> 1 gb ram, 2.0 ghz
<MarconM> tiagoout: DDR 1, 2 , 3
<tiagoout> como vejo essas configurações, mas tenho quase certeza que roda
<MarconM> tiagoout: entao por que nao roda ?
<virtu> bah... olhem isto: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=996107
<MarconM> tiagoout: isso nao é problema do linux/ubuntu
<MarconM> e sim de suas configurações
<MarconM> de Hardware
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> tiagoout: aparece algum erro
<MarconM> ou nao entra no jogo ... o que acontece
<tiagoout> o jogo fica com muito lag
<MarconM> tiagoout: entao voce tira tudo
<MarconM> desabilita, shadow, texture, etc
<tiagoout> mesmo com as conf no min
<MarconM> e coloca no minimo ..... para ver se melhora
<MarconM> entao é Hardware msm
<MarconM> seu processador .... e memoria
<MarconM> é notebook ou pc
<tiagoout> pc, o processador tem 2 ghz e a memoria é 1gb
<MarconM> tiagoout: cara ... 2ghz do que
<MarconM> que tipo de memoria
<MarconM> tiagoout: a minha configuração para voce intender
<giano_> qualé o barramente o fsb
<MarconM> Dell vostro 3500, I5 serie 2, DD3 4gb nvidia 512 128bits
<MarconM> 1033 frequencia memoria
<MarconM> sacou tiagoout
<tiagoout> onde eu vejo isso?
<MarconM> tiagoout: pesquisa no google ... tem programs para ver isso
<PingaR0x> MarconM: vc consegue usar o driver da nvdia?
<MarconM> procura por everest equivalente
<MarconM> no ubuntu
<MarconM> PingaR0x: sim
<PingaR0x> MarconM: como?!
<PingaR0x> huahua
<PingaR0x> eu ateh hj não consigo usar a minha nvidia
<MarconM> PingaR0x: ele instala automoatico
<MarconM> e usa automatico
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> nao preciso fazer nada
<tiagoout> sim tem nvidia x server settings
<Arch__> Ursinha, :**
<MarconM> PingaR0x: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<Ursinha> oi e tchau amores
<Ursinha> boa noite proces
<PingaR0x> inté
<PingaR0x> MarconM: me cola um paste do lsmod
<Arch__> bá
<Arch__> mas já Ursinha :/
<MarconM> Ursinha: naooooooooooooooooooo
<MarconM> fica ae ....
<MarconM> to fazendo o café
<Ursinha> zzzzzzzz
<Ursinha> preciso dormir
<Ursinha> senão vou morrer
<MarconM> Ursinha: naoooo
<MarconM> pra que
<MarconM> Ursinha: aproveita a vida
<MarconM> fique acordada
<MarconM> dormir é para os fracos
<Ursinha> é
<MarconM> aeuhauehaeuauehuhaueha
<MarconM> ^^
<Ursinha> you can sleep when you're dead
<Ursinha> ^^
<MarconM> Ursinha: agree
<PingaR0x> ursinha fica xapando
<PingaR0x> da nisso
<Ursinha> né
<Ursinha> :P
<PingaR0x> kkk
<Arch__> na realidade Ursinha é que o MarconM foi abandonado pela ZNC
 * MarconM faz cafuné em Ursinha 
<Arch__> e como tu é a única mulher aqui
<Arch__> ele vai cair com tudo em cima de ti
<Arch__> xD
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ¬¬
<giano_> pior
<MarconM> -.-'
<PingaR0x> oh shit
<PingaR0x> contaram
<giano_> ele ta carente kkkk
<Ursinha> Arch__, não vou estimular o off aqui
<MarconM> mintira dele
<Arch__> relaxa
<Arch__> tá bem on...
<MarconM> entao que quer isntlar o ubuntu ae ( Arch__ te mato )
<Arch__> já instalei
<Arch__> durou...5 minutos
<PingaR0x> shit
<Jorjao> galera esquece de mim
<Eronides> pessoal estou usando o maverick e estou tendo problema com o cursor do mouse que está travando e o notebook esquentando, creio que seja por conta de um processo chamado kslowd00
<Eronides> e pior que estava encontrando problema no lucid também quanto ao aquecimento do notebook por conta de outro processo
<Humano> E ai Galera, bom dia ou melhor boa madruga Ubuntu br vida inteligente na madrugada
<tiagoout> olha o processador é: intel(R)celeron(R) cpu 2.13ghz e a memoria 1gb, usei o programa hardinfo
<Celsinho> alguem poderia me falar um script bom para o xchat ?
<atari314> Olá, alguém sabe se é possível, na minimal install (usando o mini.iso) forcar só a install do ubuntu-minimal meta-package ao invés dele mais o ubuntu-standard, etc?
<Celsinho> alguem poderia me falar um script bom para o xchat ?
<Humano> alguem ai que use o joomla
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<atari314> bn
<atari314> alguém aqui já fez debootstrap ou multistrap?
<atari314> ou sabe me dizer se rola fazer um chroot e puxar os packages por apt do env.
<Humano> ja fiz  muitas remasters mas nao sei o q e esses straps que vc fala se me explicar talvez possa ajudar, ja usei muito o chroot
<atari314> sao 2 "mini" scripts que baixam um minimal "build" dos repositórios... fazem a mesma coisa na real, só que o debootstrap é mais antigo (compatibilidade legada com 8.04, etc) e o multistrap é mais novo com um .conf dele
<atari314> depois vc dá chroot e instala kernel e bootloader
<atari314> só que eles baixam o ubuntu-minimal + o ubuntu-standard (meta-packages) + alguns packages soltos... e eu tava tentando limitar isso só ao ubuntu-minimal
<atari314> se vc souber outra forma de instalar um ubuntu-minimal (o meta-package) numa particao, por favor :)
<atari314> que com o mini.iso e a alternate/minimal install ele sempre baixa além disso
<Humano> ele pede pra instalar pacotes online na sua instalação ?
<Humano> digo durante esse processo
<Humano> qual versao vc usa agora
<Humano> ?
<atari314> 1s, q vou colar no paste bin o script q ele é (http://wiki.debian.org/Multistrap)
<atari314> estou quebrando um galho com a 10.04 (a 10.10 e 11.04) não reconhecem o CD_USB nesse meu maclixo todo queimado :(
<Humano> a instalçao minima que vc quer e sem o X server
<Humano> X11
<Humano> ?
<Humano> so kernel e gnu
<Humano> ?
<atari314> sim, só q a mínima do alternate iso é ubuntu-minimal+ubuntu-standard
<Humano> vc ja tem as isso e isso ?
<atari314> sim, mas qdo ele instala a ubuntu-standard
<atari314> ele acaba puxando uma tonelada de packages a mais
<giano_> Humano vc quer só o sistema base?
<atari314> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/ubuntu-minimal << só isso q precisaria
<Humano> se vc ja tem o iso na instalação vc deixa ele offline ?
<Humano> pra nao pegar mais pacotes ?
<Humano> ou o isso ja ta vindo a mais ?
<atari314> a install só abre o tasksel depois de pegar o ubuntu-minimal e o ubuntu-standard e o kernel
<atari314> daí eu acabao sempre baixando eles sem poder escolher
<Humano> entendo
<atari314> http://pastebin.com/SQj7tRf7 << paste bin do multistrap
<Humano> qal seria a sua ideia de usar o chrrot
<Humano> chroot
<Humano> qual seria sua ideia de solução usando chroot
<Humano> ?
<atari314> assim
<atari314> ou eu consigo limitar os packages baixados pelo multistrap
<atari314> ou eu consigo dar um apt-get com target no enviroment do chroot
<atari314> ou, não sei, se rola dar um apt-get de dentro do chroot usando o apt-get do host
<Humano> de rolar rola sim,
<Humano> configura ele da mesmo forma que o host
<Humano> eu fazia isso direto
<atari314> boa! excelente!
<atari314> vou tentar aqui :)
<Humano> dns gw e todo o resto
<atari314> poxa cara, vlw mesmo a mão
<Humano> normalmente uso  route add host ip eth0
<Humano> mais no caso vc pode adaptar
<Humano> com o loopback
<Humano> lo ou localhost
<atari314> entendi
<Humano> depois da um route add default gw ip do gatware eth0
<Humano> e bota o dns no resolv.conf
<Humano> espero que de certo
<Humano> boa sorte
<atari314> blz blz
<atari314> vlw :)
<Humano> ok parceiro ate +
<atari314> t+ vlw! abr!
<Humano> Bom galera to Saindo entrei pra testar esse irc que eu nunca tinha usado, gostei legal nao uso irc desde o tempo do avalanche hehehe faz tempo
<Humano> ate a vista
<atari314> flw, bn :)
<Humano> para todos
<Humano> faleu man
<edn-x> aloooo, tem alguma mina nerd ae?
<edn-x> haha
<italoclone> alguem ai que manje de oracle 10g
<Shazaum> :|
<Shazaum> não manjo, mas diz ai
<Shazaum> vai que alguem sabe o que você precisa
<Necrocyber> Bom dia gente!
<Necrocyber> Eu gostaria de saber uma coisa tenho uma dúvida, eu tenho um notebook que está com o Ubuntu 10.10 e ele tem somente Linux instalado, infelizmente eu preciso instalar o Windows7 seven em uma partição que vou criar com o Gparted. Minha dúvida é a seguinte: Quando eu instalar se eu reiniciar o notebook ele vai reconhecer os dois sistemas operacionais de cara?Já que o sistema operacional
<Necrocyber> que estava nele é o Ubuntu. Um colega meu falou que se eu tivesse primeiro instalado o Windows e depois o Linux provavelmente ele funcionaria perfeitamente reconhecendo os dois Os's, porém como eu instalei só o Ubuntu primeiro, me disse que talvez não reconheça as partições.
<italoclone> seguinte, precisamos de umas informaçoes sobre o comando imp, tenho uma base e importo outra que só tem algumas diferenças da que estou usando, ele vai importar somente as diferenças, ou vai duplicar tudo tudo repetido
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Necrocyber:  não , tu vai ter que reinstalar o grub ou sei lá o nome do gerenciador
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até onde lembro é so isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o windows vai sobreecrever ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas fora isto , tu não deve ter muitos problemas
<Necrocyber> Muito obrigado gente
<Pretto> Necrocyber: vc terá que recuperar o grub após instalar o windows para poder acessar os dois sistemas novamente
<Necrocyber> ^^ eu pretendo fazer isso hj mesmo. Comecei um curso de Maya e ele no Ubuntu vai ser inviável
<Necrocyber> mesmo com as gambiarras rs..
<Pretto> Necrocyber: uma vm não seria melhor?
<Necrocyber> pois é eu tenho minhas dúvidas, eu não sei dizer se uma Vm seria a melhor maneira.
<Necrocyber> Alguém tem alguma idéia?
<Pretto> Necrocyber: dependendo do recurso da sua maquina e do que vc precisa para o Maya, pode ser melhor que se aventurar a fazer um dual boot
<Necrocyber> hahaha nussa me deu até medo me "aventurar a afzer um dual boot"
<Necrocyber> rs.... mas eu tenho um XPS da Dell
<Necrocyber> ele é bom sim tem 8 de Ram e tals
<Necrocyber> acho que vou instalar na máquina virtual mesmo.
<Necrocyber> Porém eu acho que vai ser melhor se for dual boot mesmo, já que tem muito jogo que meu notebook roda e no linux eu não tenho a oportunidade de jogar
<Necrocyber> rs..
<Pretto> Necrocyber: eu nunca aconselho dual fazendo a instalação do win depois do linux, mesmo tendo conhecimento para resolver os problemas de boot
<MarconM> Necrocyber: q tipo de jogo voce gosta
<MarconM> MMORG, FPS
<Necrocyber> Eu gosto muito de Estratégia, shooter, RPG
<Necrocyber> mas quero instalar o Dragon Age I e II no meu notebook
<Necrocyber> e tipo eu estou fazendo um curso de Maya e preciso dele
<Necrocyber> não sei se com gambiarras viria a calhar bem
<Necrocyber> Pretto: Por quê você não aconselha instalar o Windows depois de instalar o Linux?
<fslima0> o certo eh instalar o Windows primeiro depois o Linux o.O
<MarconM> Necrocyber: maya tem para linux
<MarconM> eu ja usei ... trabalhei com maya
<MarconM> mas prefiro o blender 3D
<MarconM> Necrocyber: se voce estiver fazendo para algo profissional .. tipo trabalhar com isso em empresa ... entao é maya e 3D max ... mas se for algo para aprnder
<MarconM> eu prefiro o blender .. é gratis e tem muitos tutoriais na net
<Necrocyber> hehe eu também prefiro o Blender 1000000000000000000000000000000000x
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Necrocyber: http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/feature-videos/
<Necrocyber> mas tipo que eu tenho que aprender o Maya pra tirar um certificado
<fslima0> Necrocyber: ate onde eu sei, o Windows instala o boot-loader dele no MBR, ai nao teria como voce acessar o linux, soh reinstalando o grub no MBR, por exemplo
<Necrocyber> ^^
<Necrocyber> eu uso o Blender já
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Necrocyber: eu sempre instalei o windows primeiro e depois o linux ... e nunca tive problema
<MarconM> sempre funcionol perfeito
<MarconM> windows 7 + ubuntu
<Necrocyber> tá então eu tenho que fazer o backup do meu sistema todo.
<Necrocyber> alguma idéia de como fazer isso, ou a melhor idéia é o Deja' Dup ??!!!Não sei se é esse o nome correto rs..
<Necrocyber> Por mim eu viveria só do Linux, porém o meu curso de desenvolvimento de Games exige um monte de softwares pagos e que não tem versão pra linux
<Necrocyber> é foda
<Necrocyber> sendo assim eu preciso muito mesmo instalar o Windows porque aí vou instalar todo o pacote da Adobe + Maya + Jogos(Dragon Age II)
<Necrocyber> rs..
<Necrocyber> Eu particularmente prefeiro 1000x o Blender porque eu prefiro primeiro OpenSource e segundo porque programo em Python e sei que o Blender é íntimo do Python =)
<Necrocyber> Estou começando no ramo do 3D agora, minha vida no começo era basicamente programação e Hardware ^^
<Necrocyber> alguém aí que está começando o curso da Saga School Of Art and Animation, em BH??
<MarconM> Necrocyber: cuidado pra nao falar tanto assim ... voce pode ser kicado ou banido por flood
<MarconM> aqui é suporte ubuntu .. se falar sobre outra coisa ... é no offtopic
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> Necrocyber: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Necrocyber> xD haha foi mal gente
<Necrocyber> =)
<Mariazinha> bom dia minha gente
<dtcrshr> o/
<dtcrshr> Necrocyber, frita no #hardware #blender e no ##linux
<MarconM> Mariazinha: xD
<MarconM> bom dia moça
<MarconM> se é nova aqui ... precisa de ajuda
<Necrocyber> ^^
<Ursinha> MarconM, lol
<MarconM> Ursinha: oiiiiiii bom dia pra voce, bom dia pra voceee , bom dia pra voce !!
<Ursinha> bom diiiiiiiiia
<MarconM> " desenho do tom e jerry q o patu canta para tom "
<MarconM> xD
<fslima0> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/05052011417.jpg/
<fslima0> meu cafe da manha. alguem sabe porque eu nao consigo ganhar peso? lol
<MarconM> fslima0:
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<fslima0> haha
<MarconM> fslima0: pratica JJ ou MMA q voce ganaha peso .. disso eu tenho certeza
<MarconM> fslima0: vai te dar fome a cada 1 hora
<MarconM> MarconM: offtopic please
<MarconM> desculpa .. senhor
<pqatsi> parece comigo, mas eu sou diabético
<pqatsi> :D
<fslima0> foi mal
<fslima0> isso eh bom pra diabetico?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> eu deveria engordar tb ne :D
<MarconM> fslima0: praticar sport é sempre bom
<pqatsi> mas e melhor que meu café da manha
<fslima0> atividades fisicas fazem bem pra a saude, mas alimentacao eh essencial
<MarconM> claro.... xD
<pqatsi> Wendell: pergunte
<MarconM> Ursinha: vai um pao de queijo ae
<Wendell> rsssssss
<Wendell> tow testando uns mirc's aki
<Wendell> qual vcs usam?
<MarconM> Wendell: uma boa parte usa xchat
<MarconM> Wendell: isso é assunto de outro canal
<MarconM> aqui é suporte ubuntu xD
<Wendell> blz
<MarconM> Wendell: tem outros tambem .. q sao bons
<Wendell> vlw
<MarconM> mas eu prefiro o xchat
<MarconM> Wendell: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Wendell> tow nele agora
<Wendell> ;D
<Wendell> galera alguém tá tendo conflito com o compiz
<Wendell> na versão 11.04
<pqatsi> mirc eu nao uso nao
<pqatsi> eu uso irc :D
<pqatsi> sugiro o xchat pra ti
<Wendell> na versão 10.10
<Wendell> usava os recursos do compiz
<Wendell> mas n tow conseguindo com o unity
<shallwe> fala galerinha, bom dia, alguém sabe se tem como colocar gnome 3 no ubuntu?
<shallwe> fala galerinha, bom dia, alguém sabe se tem como colocar gnome 3 no ubuntu?
<PingaR0x> shallwe: tem um ppa mais nao é recomendado
<PingaR0x> shallwe: pq ele quebra o unity
<shallwe> PingaR0x, a sim com certeza disso não duvido hehe
<shallwe> e se eu instalar no 10.10?
<PingaR0x> quebra o gnome
<shallwe> ou não tem gnome 3 pra 10.10?
<shallwe> vixi
<PingaR0x> nao sei
<PingaR0x> pensa assim
<PingaR0x> gnome 3 vai tirar tudo que tiver do gnome2
<PingaR0x> e por os dele
<PingaR0x> entao se der merda
<PingaR0x> shallwe: faça experiências em uma maquina virtual
<shallwe> pois é verdade, ele foi reescrito o gnome 3
<shallwe> não tem nada a ver com o 2
<shallwe> PingaR0x, é uma boa ideia pro virtualbox :D
<shallwe> vlw vou tentar sim vamos ver o que vai dar :D
<shallwe> hoje a noite enquanto a patroa vai a um aniversario com as amigas "muuuuuu", eu vou tentar fazer isso :D
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> essa foi massa
<MarconM> <shallwe> hoje a noite enquanto a patroa vai a um aniversario com as amigas "muuuuuu", eu vou tentar fazer isso :D
<MarconM> aeuahuehua
<L88os> pergunta sobre atualização do sistema
<L88os> aguem  pode ajudar?
<L88os> meu ubuntu saiu o unity sozinho
<L88os> como faço paracolocar denovo?
<L88os> meu desktop está com ovisual normal do ubuntu como faço pra ativar o unity novamente?
<L88os> ??
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa tarde.
<mateus> olá galera
<mateus> estou tendo problemas com o firefox e gostaria de saber se alguém de vcs teve o mesmo problema e qual solução?! http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fp703s&s=7
<mateus> se vcs repararem, os botões estão com problemas, os links tb(simplesmente nao aparecem)
<Petto> existe como ter log do crontab ?
<Petto> recuperar crontab digo
<Petto> de dias atras
<L88os> como ativo ainterface unity
<L88os> via terminal?
<lucas_> escreve
<lucas_> unity
<lucas_> unity --replace se precisar
<L88os> funcionou
<L88os> valeu cara
<lucas_> uma tubaina e uma coxinha ta tudo certo :P huahuau
<L88os> não funcionou
<mateus> !ping
<Shazaum> !pong
<L88os> qual era o codigo que vc tinha falado sobre unity
<L88os> um era unity e o outro?
<L88os> alguem por favor digita o codigo novamente
<PingaR0x> [12:41]  <lucas_> escreve
<PingaR0x> [12:41]  <lucas_> unity
<PingaR0x> [12:41]  <lucas_> unity --replace se precisar
<PingaR0x> [12:41]  <lucas_> escreve
<PingaR0x> [12:41]  <lucas_> unity
<PingaR0x> [12:41]  <lucas_> unity --replace se precisar
<PingaR0x> [12:41]  <lucas_> escreve
<PingaR0x> [12:41]  <lucas_> unity
<PingaR0x> [12:41]  <lucas_> unity --replace se precisar
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x>  ocara passou isso
<PingaR0x> é isso que quer?
<atari314> Boa tarde, alguém aqui já customizou um Live-CD?
<atari314> (mais especificamente: adicionou um installer [ubiquity/debconf] nele?)
<MarconM> PingaR0x: cuidado com o flood man
<PingaR0x> oks
<MarconM> Ursinha: menina ta ae
<L88os> valeu
<L88os> consegui com o unity --replace
<PingaR0x> l88os: qual seu problema por curiosidade?
<Ursinha> MarconM, agora to
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: aceito aquela aula assim que possivel uhahua
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, vamos marcar pra umas 16h?
<PingaR0x> 17+h melhor
<PingaR0x> dai eu to em casa
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, tá, 18h então
<Ursinha> :D
<PingaR0x> fexo
<Ursinha> \o/
 * Ursinha adiciona na agenda
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: resposta rapida programa para gravar avi em dvd
<Andre_Gondim> atari314, http://wp.me/p1rsqk-EY
<atari314> muito obrigado Andre_Gondim :)
<PingaR0x> http://www.linuxsociall.com/ sei nao deveria por aqui mais a ideia é boa
<pkill_-9_osama> to falando, nao to falando?
<PingaR0x> pkill_-9_osama: what?
<pkill_-9_osama> para mim o microfone é tudo.
<Bigauoficial> hi
<PingaR0x> 		Thiago.	‣	ahh, nem te contei		13:36
<PingaR0x> Thiago.	‣	colocaram ubuntu em quase todos os pcs da universidade (maringá)
<pkill_-9_osama> com segurança ou sem segurança PingaR0x ?
<pkill_-9_osama> la na facul qualquer um pode pegar root
<pkill_-9_osama> HOEAHO
<MarconM> cheguei
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> Ursinha: oiiii
<MarconM> caramba esqueci o notebook em casa
<MarconM> Ursinha: como eu tiro op
<MarconM> alguem sabe qual progrmaa q faz aqueles desenho com letras
<fslima0>  como tirar OP?
<fslima0> o.O
<pkill_-9_osama> desenhos com letras é desenhs ASCII
<fslima0> esses asiaticos falam mto estranho. lol
<pkill_-9_osama> tem q procurar no google q vc encontra online.
<Pretto> MarconM: procura por ascii art
<MarconM> Pretto: achei aqui ... mas num ta ficando legal
<MarconM> Pretto: desculpa o flood
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛT ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ0ÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛI ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛP~ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛM   , ÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ1 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛf ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ _WMÛ  ÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛ~ÛÛÛÛÛF"ÛÛ1 +~~~"ÛÛÛÛF~ÛÛÛÛÛ~MÛÛÛP~~~~ÛÛÛÛf "~~~ÛÛ~MÛÛÛÛP"ÛÛ14Û   } ÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛ6 ÛÛ1  ,pg  "ÛÛf ÛÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛ  ppg, ~ÛÛL ,gg_ÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛf ÛÛÛ ~MgÛ  ÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛ ]ÛÛÛÛc ÛÛ1 ÛÛÛÛÛc ÛÛf ÛÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛf ÛÛÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛf ÛÛÛÛ_  ",ÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛf ÛÛI ÛÛÛÛÛÛ  Ûf ÛÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛ& ÛÛf ÛÛÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛf ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛ "ÛÛÛÛf ÛÛI ÛÛÛÛÛÛ  Ûf ÛÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛ& ÛÛL ÛÛÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛf ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛf ÛÛ1 ÛÛÛÛÛ' ÛÛ1 ]ÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛ1 ÛÛf ÛÛÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛf ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛ, `M@P  ÛÛ1 ~@M~` yÛÛÛ  "@P"  ÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛ1 ÛÛÛ  MMPÛÛ% `~M~" ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛÛÛg,__,pÛÛÛg,___pÛÛÛÛÛÛq,___gÛÛÛLpÛÛÛÛÛ_ÛÛÛÛ,___ÛÛÛÛg__,_pÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<MarconM> ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<Ursinha> MarconM, ficou bonito
<Ursinha> mas num flooda :P
<Ursinha> coitado
<Pretto> o pastebin é melhor pra isso :)
<Ursinha> Pretto, foi o que eu falei pra ele em pvt, depois de vc ter kickado :)
<atari314> q viagem...
<Pretto> eita faxina :)
<Ursinha> cansei
<atari314> e né que o cara não voltou... bom saber que em 2011 alguém ainda não sabe dar bypass em ip-block...
<ShadowBelmolve> quanto ban o geowany tem :D
<Ursinha> ShadowBelmolve, pra vc ver
<ShadowBelmolve> a quanto tempo Ursinha :D
<Ursinha> ShadowBelmolve, :D
<vitorlobo> essess caras banidos
<vitorlobo> são uma beleza para pirraçar
<vitorlobo> eles ficam tensos rapidamente...
<vitorlobo> >.<
<atari314> como se adiantasse banir... existe proxy...
<vitorlobo> fica  a vontade para trolar e usar proxy então =]
<atari314> https://www.torproject.org/ << happy trolling
<Ursinha> atari314, adianta banir sim
<Ursinha> e se vc não parar com a trollagem vc vai ser o proximo :/
<vitorlobo> aproveitando.....alguém aí que já atualizou o ubuntu , gostou do unity?
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, eu :) gostei bastante
<atari314> ensinar como spoofar ip não é exatamente trollar
<Ursinha> atari314, que bom que vc adicionou o exatamente, hehe
<atari314> infra de ip dinâmico não tem o que fazer, ou exige login ou é a mesma coisa que vent-harrassment... kick > join > kick > join...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: na minha opinião, na tentativa de inovar, a canonical acabou deixando algumas funções simples extremamente complexas e desnecessárias.... além do que, usaram um pouco da filosofia caixa fechada da microsoft ...individualista...sem de fato levar em consideração aos comentários da comunidade que segue , apoia, e ajuda a desenvolver o ubuntu
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, não é muito verdade isso não, teve muita gente que gostou e deu opinião
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: como por exemplo a "falta" de liberdade em personalizar a barra lateral ..interface em geral
<Ursinha> só que teve quem não foi ouvido mesmo
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, isso não é pelo que vc falou, é pq está cru ainda
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: talvez... mas essa incerteza me preocupa :)
<Ursinha> que incerteza?
<Ursinha> se vc acompanhar a lista de desenvolvimento vai saber :P
<Daekdroom> Na entrevista recente do Mark Shuttleworth, ele diz que os meios de personalizar são escassos porque eles dão muito trabalho.
<Ursinha> é uma boa desculpa :P
<Pretto> Daekdroom: sim, e antes disso falou pq é um projeto muito novo ainda
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: o gnome 3 por sua vez...está praticamente seguindo os mesmos moldes do unity... so que mais pesado um pouco...gnome 3 e unity para usuario inicial em minha visão, está tornando as coisas mais dificeis ... o ubuntu gnome2x por exemplo, roda em qualquer " carroça" ..o 11 com unity ou gnome 3x, já não mais...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: incerteza de que darão liberdade para personalizar como convinha sua interface :)
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, o unity roda até sem aceleração gráfica, tem o unity-2d :) que é em qt ainda
<Ursinha> :)
<Daekdroom> Ursinha, precisa de aceleração 2D, não?
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: eu consegui fazer um thema pro unity... ta saindo do forno
<PingaR0x> Daekdroom: nope
<Ursinha> Daekdroom, se não tiver 2d vc vai ver o que?
<Ursinha> ponto?
<Ursinha> :P
<Daekdroom> Ursinha, estou falando de aceleração.
<vitorlobo> ursinha: sim... mas para usuario simples isso é um problema.... uma vez que...há um grande estimulo dos usuarios linux em implantar o sistema no País...a exemplo de alguns notebooks da dell que no ano passado foram vendidos com o ubuntu
<Ursinha> Daekdroom, como o Pretto falou, nao
<barna> kd o bot? faz 2 dias q num vejo ele!
<vitorlobo> o usuario simples que se bate com isso...logo formata para botar o windows
<vitorlobo> :|
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, não sei se é verdade... at;e pq pra customizar o windows é muito mais dificil do que customizar o ubuntu
<Pretto> vitorlobo: o usuario simples desistia do linux muito antes do ubuntu, a mesma estorinha foi quando mudou os botões pro ladao esquerdo
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: geralmente eles tem tudo na mão...n fica aquela coisa de " preciso customizar para deixar a minha cara...meu jeito" hehe
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: fui eu que flei huahua
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, no windows? qual windows? :P
<Ursinha> verdade
<Ursinha> !
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, descurpe
<PingaR0x> nada
<vitorlobo> Pretto: sim com certeza. Mas continuar desistindo n é uma meta " feliz" n é?
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: xp , 7
<Pretto> vitorlobo: tanto não é que continua crescendo
<Pretto> a quantidade de usuários aumentou
<vitorlobo> Pretto: temo que a partir do 11 isso decaia..... mas
<barna> !offtopic
<vitorlobo> vamos ficar em observação :|
<PingaR0x> vitorlobo: em relação a customizar o unity, deve vir com o tempo eu mesmo descobri como fazer na mão, porém logo menos deve surgir algo para se fazer facilmente
<Pretto> vitorlobo: mas existem outras distros, pq só se preocupar com o ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> PingaRox: eu também...mas ainda sim, n conseguí engolir....fiquei uma semana fuçando na mao grande e customizando na marra.... por fim, infelizmente ou felizmente n sei dizer...instalei o kde até a poeira baixar
<vitorlobo> :)
<atari314> já que falaram em customizacão, alguém sabe onde está a documentacão dos parâmetros do boot da install no alternate/minimal install (mini.iso)? Mais exatamente a string da l.19 aqui: http://pastebin.com/bJuYwFJP
<vitorlobo> Pretto: defendo mais a filosofia ubuntu do que das outras distros.... além do mais...é a mais "Brasileira" e popular.... bater na mesma tecla se relacionando ao ubuntu para disseminação da distro... é uma boa...é oq penso
<eros> <vitorlobo> seria melhor ainda se fosse 100% gratuita
<vitorlobo> eros: seria melhor se n fossemos tão capitalistas.... acho q seria o melhor a dizer
<Pretto> vitorlobo: entendo, mas imagino tb que o mark não é louco de jogar dinheiro fora se não existisse no minimo 60% de chances do unity ser uma ótima shell
<vitorlobo> é complicado sustentar algo 100% free sendo que a grande maioria é de fato capitalista.... implementar uma ideologia free nesses casos é complicado
<vitorlobo> levando em conta que... nem tudo que é aberto é free
<vitorlobo> Pretto: talvez por isso os usuarios ainda não tenham caído de pau nesse novo sistema....esperando melhorias até a versão 11.10
<eros> <vitorlobo>tem muitas que conseguem
<vitorlobo> eros: não por muito tempo..... geralmente seguem a filosofia metamorfose ambulante do raul seixas
<vitorlobo> começa free...ganha popularidade...e vai implementando algumas coisas pagas
<Pretto> vitorlobo: mas é isso que foi falado desde o começo, o unity tá na versão 1.0
<vitorlobo> Pretto: mas a questão é.... bem..n sei se vc notou isso
<vitorlobo> nao é só o fato de está restrito a costumização
 * vitorlobo tomara q isso n dê em confusao
<vitorlobo> mas enfim
<vitorlobo> o unity se assemelha muito com o macOSx em algumas coisas
<vitorlobo> e para que usava por muito tempo o gnome 2x...se perde fácil a primeira vista  no unity
<Pretto> vitorlobo: está restrito agora, no primeiro beta nem quicklist tinha
<vitorlobo> muita gente se precavê diramente pelos videos do youtube e fica no 10.10 esperando algum feedback realmente interessante
<eros> <vitorlobo> o que me diz do fedora?
<vitorlobo> eros: particularmente me agrada ....eles são mais precavidos
<vitorlobo> demoram a atualizar...porém são super estaveis
<vitorlobo> penso que o fedora irá demorar algum tempo para atualizar sua interface
<vitorlobo> entre outras coisas
<vitorlobo> :)
<eros> <vitorlobo>fora isso lançam sempre o que a de mais novo
<vitorlobo> gosto da compatibilidade de softwares com o fedora
<eros> <vitorlobo> o gnome 3 vai ser lançando com o fedora 15
<eros> fora que é
<eros> 100% free
<vitorlobo> a unica coisa que hoje eu não cogito a possibilidade, é de voltar a usar windows....
<eros> <vitorlobo> nem fala esse nome aqui que da azar rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> para quem programa... windows é extremamente problematico.....
<eros> ruindowns
<vitorlobo> a...mas tio bill ta se precavendo.....é como diz o ditado ne
<eros> <vitorlobo> concerteza
<vitorlobo> a diferença entre bill gates e o batman... é que batman consegue derrotar o pinguim
<eros> <vitorlobo> acho que você pode  me tirar uma duvida
<vitorlobo> bill gates ta investindo no projeto openSUSE..... para quem suspeitava da semelhança...agora entederá perfeitamente o pq
<eros> <vitorlobo> existe um cliente chat acessado diretamente pelo terminal
<eros> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> rpz..... eu ja vi web broswer direto do terminal...chat ainda não....apesar de que me pergunto a utilidade real disso
<vitorlobo> na central ubuntu n tem nada por la n? tem muita doidera por lá
<eros> sabe qual é?
<pkill_-9_osama> qual chat? irc?
<eros> um cliente chat acessado diretamente pelo terminal?
<eros> <vitorlobo>to ligado mais la tem nao
<vitorlobo> to mais por fora q bunda de indio da amazônia
<vitorlobo> www.baixaki.com.br escolhe o S.O linux
<eros> é que tem uns caras que logan seu usuario  e conversao diretamente por la
<vitorlobo> e mete bronca...search
<pqatsi> centerim/bitlbee+irssi/bitlbee+weechat/etc
<pkill_-9_osama> irssi, bitchex, para irc
<pkill_-9_osama> e para navegador tem o lynx
<eros> sugiro que usem o fedora ou ubuntu
<pqatsi> pkill_-9_osama: tem o weechat tb :D
<pqatsi> e messengers por tabela quando usa bitlbee
<vitorlobo> pqatsi: professor bugiganga vc hein
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> eros: fedora é ótimo para quem n quer ver tanta inovação assim...brusca
<vitorlobo> oq eu não gosto....é de defender distro por motivos fúteis...tipo "fã boy de club de futebol" ....ta vendo a coisa ficando feia...mas ama mais o clube do que a propria mulher
 * vitorlobo rindo
<eros> <vitorlobo> nao tenho coragem de usar 10.10 nem 11.04 do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> o 10.10 ta legal
<eros> o 10.04 ta melhor
<eros> tem menos bugs
<vitorlobo> o 11.04 tendo um pouco de paciência e tolerancia.... vc consegue engolir
<eros> rsrsrrs
<eros> o ubuntu era bom quando tava espirado no debian
<eros> ta ae um distro que adimiro
<eros> o debian embora nao seja 100% free
<pqatsi> o.0
<PingaR0x> eros: aonde ele nao eh free?!
<vitorlobo> não ponho fé no mandriva apenas
<vitorlobo> de resto...pra mim, ta beleza
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: plz, do not feed the troll
<eros> A distribuição tem um repositório com
<eros> softwares não livres, mesmo que Debian diga
<eros> que este repositório não faça parte do sistema, a
<eros> FSF entende que esta distinção não é suficiente­
<eros> mente clara para o usuário
<Ursinha> o kernel de quase todas distros usa firmware proprietário, pq senão simplesmente não funciona o hardware
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, :D
<pqatsi> errr
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: falae sumido
<pqatsi> Ursinha: fora blobs binarios :D
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, olha só quem tá falando... :P
<pqatsi> isso e o que ninguém enxerga
<eros> PingaR0x:A FSF viu com bons
<eros> olhos, o fato que o Debian a partir da versão 6.0,
<eros> moveu os blobs da distribuição principal para o
<eros> repositório não livre
<Ursinha> então basicamente é assim: se vc usar o livre, seu hardware não funciona :P
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, boa tarde menino feioso... :p
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: faz um hardware 100% livre ae huahuauahuahua
<pqatsi> Ursinha: por exemplo, as placas de rede intel que precisam de firmware
<Ursinha> hauahuaha né
<pqatsi> 99% das placas wireless
<pqatsi> boa parte dos adaptadores bluetooth
<pqatsi> TODAS as impressoas HP
<pqatsi> e por ai vai
<peregrinator_six> *impressoras
<pqatsi> isso
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<PingaR0x> dos bluetooth nem sabia
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: e feioso é vc :P
<pqatsi> tem adaptador q recebe firmware, apesar de jamais ter visto 1
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, você quem pensa! :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<eros> tudo bem se nisso nao pode ser livre mais pelo menos vamos ter o bom senso de ser livre nas outras
<pqatsi> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_blob
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, como tá essa bomba de fabricação caseira que se chama pelo nome de nathy narwhal ou sei lá o que...
<pqatsi> meu vaio adorou ele
<pqatsi> e eu tb :D
<pqatsi> eros: tecnicamente
<jquiterio> galera... alguém já instalou o zimbra mail server ?
<pqatsi> so de vc usar o kernel linux, vc ja tem software nao livre ai
<pqatsi> considerando os fw
<jquiterio> estou a precisar de ajuda !
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, pena que aqui a multidão de bugs e o sistema ultra capadão não permitiram eu não voltar ao doce e perfeito Ubuntu 10.10! :D
<pqatsi> tem um email interessante: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gobuntu-devel/2008-January/000538.html
<pqatsi> pra quem gosta de trollagem free/non-free
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: teu vaio tem 2 placa de video?
<Ursinha> jquiterio, jogue sua pergunta aqui, talvez alguem até saiba como :)
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: nao, mas isso nao funciona direito em linux algum
<pqatsi> inclusive eu to penando com um dell xps com gentoo
<pqatsi> as calls pra desativar a segunda GPU funciona
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: ah ta eu ia flar bem vindo ao tivo
<pqatsi> as calls de troca, não
<PingaR0x> time*
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: imagino que isso tenha improvements no 2.6.39
<pqatsi> mas demora ainda
<pqatsi> porém havemos de convir
<pqatsi> o povo do ubuntu ta animado tb
<PingaR0x> agree
<pqatsi> https://launchpad.net/~hybrid-graphics-linux
<PingaR0x> eu sei
<PingaR0x> eles tao indo bem
<pqatsi> e a melhor fonte de informação, excluindo as listas de email
<PingaR0x> eu acompanho a deles
<PingaR0x> eu estou a utilizar nouveuau e aquele 3d experimental
<PingaR0x> ta ficando legal
<pqatsi> devagar a coisa anda
<PingaR0x> sim
<PingaR0x> um crash só de vez em nunca
<PingaR0x> mais ta bmo
<PingaR0x> funcionando pro que eu faço está otemo
<pqatsi> considerando que nao tem suporte oficial ainda
<pqatsi> e que a tecnologia ta uma zona
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: CUDA ja funciona indep. disso
<pqatsi> imagino que PhysicsX também
<pqatsi> mas não tenho informações dos clusters que trampam com isso aqui na usp
<pqatsi> :D
<PingaR0x> nao conheço nenhuma das 2
<PingaR0x> eu nunca usei nvidia na vida
<PingaR0x> quando fui usar veio com esse tal de optmus
<PingaR0x> kkk
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA e http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX
 * PingaR0x checando
<pqatsi> "O PPU foi focado nas seguintes áreas: rigid / soft body dynamics (dinâmica de corpos rígidos e moles), collision detection (detecção de colisão), fluid dynamics (dinâmica de fluidos), simulação de cabelo e roupas além de fragmentação de objetos."
<pqatsi> simplesmente lindo
 * pqatsi ama computação cientifica
<PingaR0x> cuda é pra desenvolvimento?
<pqatsi> cuda e processamento em VGA
<pqatsi> ao inves de usar o processador da maquina, usa da VGA
<pqatsi> a vantágem e que a GPU é INCRIVELMENTE rápida com calculos vetoriais
<PingaR0x> entendi
<irado> buenas, povo..
<pqatsi> ai pronto, qqr coisa que vire uma matriz ou um vetor anda rápido
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: mais no caso para computação cientifica só right?
<pqatsi> não
<pqatsi> jogos usam isso pra melhorar a renderização das imagens e para IA
<pqatsi> physX é usado para "fisica" dos jogos
<pqatsi> como colei anteriormente
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: eh que nao uso nem pra um nem pra outro huahua
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: mas a computação científica gosta dessas gracinhas :D
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: saquei, é que no maximo vejo filme...
<irado> [meio-off] os scripts do sarg no ubuntu (e também na Debian) não funcionam como se espera; usando o sarg em linha de comando, os relatórios são gerados normalmente. Alguém tem idéia de alguma correção para isso?
<PingaR0x> irado: detalhe mais
<irado> PingaR0x: script sarg-reports, ativado no cron. Não geram absolutamente nada. Porém, chamando-se diretamente o sarg (por ex: sarg -i -l /var/log/squid3/access.log -o /tmp) o relatorio é gerado sem problemas..
<PingaR0x> irado: não é mais interessante vc fazer na mão entao?
 * irado quer evitar de fazer scripts para gerar os relatorios, não gosta de arrendodar rodas
<PingaR0x> ah
<PingaR0x> entendi dai não sei
<PingaR0x> sempre fiz na mão huahua
<pqatsi> irado: experimentou verificar o cron?
<Ursinha> irado, fio!
<Ursinha> irado, vc que tinha pedido o xpdf né?
<irado> pqatsi: cron ok, o mesmo script que é chamado pelo cron gera uma linha com a data no mesmo diretorio que (deveria) ser saida
<irado> Ursinha: pois é, lindinha :) tudo bem?
<Ursinha> irado, https://launchpad.net/~ursinha/+archive/ppa
<Ursinha> presente proce
<pqatsi> irado: environment
<pqatsi> uia!
<irado> Ursinha: apesar que até me acostumei com o evince, tá mais educadinho na versão atual
<pqatsi> Ursinha tem ppa!
<Ursinha> só adicionar meu ppa e instalar o xchat
<pqatsi> :D
<Ursinha> errr
<Ursinha> xpdf
<irado> Ursinha: legal, obrigadão :)
<Ursinha> pqatsi, eu tenho ué :P
<irado> pqatsi: hum?
 * pqatsi lembrando que precisa reviver o repositorio do praat
<pqatsi> irado: environment do cron provavelmente ta avacalhado
<pqatsi> irado: como voce vira root?
<irado> pqatsi: não porque tudo o mais funciona; ah, também acabei de instalar aqui na minha maquina com o mesmo (falta) de resultado
<pqatsi> irado: se voce tiver teoria melhor, pode apresentar
<pqatsi> eu apostaria num problema de environment do cron
<pqatsi> ou permissão zoada nos diretorios (apesar de que o /tmp e aberto e o log do ubuntu tb é)
<irado> pqatsi: se TUDO funciona, exceto o sarg-reports e, mesmo chamando diretamente TAMBÉM não funciona.. fica complicado dizer que é o env..
<pqatsi> [05/05-15:26:32] < irado> PingaR0x: script sarg-reports, ativado no cron. Não geram absolutamente nada. Porém, chamando-se diretamente o sarg (por ex: sarg -i -l  /var/log/squid3/access.log -o /tmp) o relatorio é gerado sem problemas..
<pqatsi> coherence fail
<irado> é? onde?
<PingaR0x> irado: se viu se o sarg-reports está atualizado?
<pqatsi> voce fala que na mao gera legal e agora diz que mesmo rodando na mão também nao funfa?
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: ele flou que o sarg-report nao gera :S
<irado>  PingaR0x acabo de instalar aqui.. mesmo resultado. Na outra maquina um apt-get purge + install
<PingaR0x> irado: procura o projeto mesmo
<irado> pqatsi: leia direito: o SARG gera, porém o SARG-REPORTS não..
<PingaR0x> ve changelog e afins
<irado> pqatsi: e o sarg-reports é o script que DEVERIA acionar o sarg
<irado> :p
<pqatsi> irado: bom, eu nao lembro em que o sarg-reports e feito
<pqatsi> mas se for shell, como imagino q é
<irado> pqatsi: bash script, com um monte de variaveis e etc.. normal
<PingaR0x> sh
<pqatsi> bash -x $(whereis sarg-reports)
<pqatsi> ou poe o caminho la :D
<Ursinha> basx -x == salvador
<irado> pqatsi: já fiz.. não adianta
<Ursinha> *bash
<pqatsi> irado: e nao adianta MESMO
<pqatsi> o importante é a saida :d
<PingaR0x> http://www.i-synapse.it/products/opensource/sarg-reports/download/sarg-reports
<PingaR0x> se for o mesmo ainda
<Ursinha> irado, o bash -x é pra mostrar o que ele faz nos bastidores
<Ursinha> passo a passo
<Ursinha> ai vc ve onde tá o problema certinho
 * irado não morre de amores por leitura de quilometros de linhas.. melhor fazer um script como sugeriu o PingaR0x e pronto.. 
<pqatsi> irado: cara, se vc ta com preguiça de copiar e colar linhas, ai fica tenso né
<irado> na verdade - rs - nunca usei isso de scripts prontos mesmo
<PingaR0x> usa o pastebinit
<PingaR0x> huahua
<pqatsi> ainda não conseguimos trazer mais uranio de plutão, ai a bola de cristal fica parada
<pqatsi> sacumé
<irado> pqatsi: façamos assim: eu NÃO respondo seus rompantes e vc NÃO me trata como noob, ok?
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, hauahuaha
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: até que rola :D
<pqatsi> bash -x blablabla 2>&1 | pastebinit -
<Ursinha> irado, é que convenhamos, o pqatsi é esquentado, mas eu mesma fico brava qdo quero ajudar e a pessoa ajudada não quer ler nada do que estou falando...
<pqatsi> acho que basta
<irado> Ursinha: até aqui, o pqatsi só falou bobagens.. não compensa sequer perder tempo lendo..
<pqatsi> Ursinha: exatamente - pras 2 coisas.
<Ursinha> irado, não é verdade
<Ursinha> irado, ele falou pra vc rodar o script com -x, e isso é o minimo que vc precisa fazer pra arrumar o problema
<Ursinha> ai vc falou que não queria ler.... ai fica dificil ajudar
<irado> Ursinha: ele nem leu, guria.. eu disse sarg e sarg-reports.. êle já foi chutando com os dois pés.. daí cai no /dev/null direto
<irado> bem.. tudo bem.. obrigado de qualquer forma. Inté..
<martins> alguem ai me ajuda a desabilitar o touchpad?
<Ursinha> pqatsi, ¬¬
<Ursinha> soda limonada
<pqatsi> e que ele deve achar que a gente é atoa pra ficar concentrado no problema dele a ponto de NAO LER ERRADO DE VEZ EM QUANDO sabe
<pqatsi> ¬¬
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o duro é parar de estudar pra poder ajudar um sujeito desses. ja que ele é perfeito, deixa ele resolver
<martins> entao pessoal to com um problema com o touchpad do meu notebook aqui...pois ele tem uma tecla que desativa mas aperto ela mostra a imagem de que foi desativado mas continua funcionando...utilizo um mouse microsoft 3500 e gostaria de desabilitar o touchpad tem como?
<pqatsi> martins: tá com cara de bug mesmo
<martins> pqatsi: isso acontece desde o 10.10
<pqatsi> martins: qual notebook
<martins> pqatsi: tipo eu usei alguns programas aki tipo o Gpointing e vi que ele nao reconhece o touchpad como touchpad e sim como mouse
<martins> eh um dell inspiron 14 n4030
<pqatsi> martins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695410
<pqatsi> seria algo dessa magnitude?
<martins> eh..
<pqatsi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/662948
<pqatsi> problema semelhante e a causa parece ser a mesma
<PingaR0x> martins : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /proc/bus/input/devices | pastebinit
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: nao precisa
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: o issue dele é conhecido
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: eh curiosidade pessoal
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: melhor usar o xinput list
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> :D
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: pode c tanto faz
<PingaR0x> so queria ver oque eh listado
<pqatsi> o xinput list e mais bonitinho :D
<martins> pqatsi: entao cara o segundo link que vc me mandou me desculpe mas nao entendi
<pqatsi> martins: e um bug parecido
<pqatsi> onde o scroll nao funciona por causa do mesmo motivo
<pqatsi> ele reconhece como mouse comum, nao como trackpad
<pqatsi> e la tao sugerindo patch no kernel
<martins> qual?
<martins> desculpa a burrice mas..
<martins> PingaR0x: fiz oq vc mandou e agora?
<PingaR0x> me manda o link dps
<PingaR0x> martins: não é para resolver problema algum é apenas para listar oque vc tem de periferico
<pqatsi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550625 algo assim
<pqatsi> tipo, ele acha q ta desativando o touch
<pqatsi> mas na verdade nao desativa nada porque nao reconhece como touch
<s0nic-> pqatsi, vc usa UBuntu ?
<pqatsi> s0nic-: acho que sim né, nao sei, tenho que ver na verdade
<s0nic-> ta usando ubuntu agora?
<martins> pqatsi: ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint
<s0nic-> vc usava slack uhasuhs
<martins> pqatsi: acho que eh esse ai o nome do touchpad
<s0nic-> como ?
<pqatsi> cara, eu usei slack a uns 40 anos atras
<pqatsi> :D
<s0nic-> não sei se vc lembra de mim, mas uma vez vc me disse "até ele ja desistiu de usar slack"
 * pqatsi hoje usa ubuntu/gentoo
<s0nic-> acho q quem desistiu foi vc ...
<s0nic-> uahsuhas
<pqatsi> s0nic-: eu não gosto do slackware porque ele é mto burro
<pqatsi> aprende pra caramba e panz
<pqatsi> tipo
<s0nic-> uahsuahsuahsuhas
<pqatsi> mas ficar todo dia resolvendo dep de lib na mao
<s0nic-> CARA
<pqatsi> cara, é impraticavel
<s0nic-> SKLETENBLACK
<pqatsi> eu tenho que estudar e trampar :D
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, no troll
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: trollage n.
<martins> pqatsi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773305 tem como da uma lida pra mim nao entendo muitod e ingles nao
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, falar mal de outra distro só vai gerar discussão desnecessária
<Andre_Gondim> IMHO
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: nao falei mal, eu disse que pra mim nao tem proposito por isso e aquilo
<pqatsi> mas confesso que a primeira frase foi ifeliz mezmo
<pqatsi> nossa, baixou o novato_br
<Ursinha> o pqatsi tá bonzinho hj
 * Ursinha abraça pqatsi 
<pqatsi> s/ifeliz mezmo/infeliz mesmo/
 * pqatsi abraça Ursinha 
<pqatsi> martins: e aquilo que disse
<pqatsi> [05/05-15:51:15] < pqatsi> tipo, ele acha q ta desativando o touch
<pqatsi> [05/05-15:51:23] < pqatsi> mas na verdade nao desativa nada porque nao reconhece como touch
<pqatsi> 28 na lista de ignores, tenho medo da lista, mas ela me deixa taaaao mais calmo ;)
<s0nic-> pqatsi = TROLL cuidado... só fala de sua lista de ignore etc... sei porq ja conheço a peça...
<martins> pqatsi: cara desculpa ai eh que caiu minha internet aki
<AMrDan> Ursinha, agora o meu ubuntu tb tah 100%  .. :D ..
<martins> pqatsi: roteador ta querendo queimar ai as x tem que ir la da uma reiniciada neele
<pqatsi> sem probl
<pqatsi> rt wireless soho e coisa do inferno
<Ursinha> AMrDan, :D
<martins> pqatsi: conseguiu ler o linkk que te mandei?
<martins> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773305
<martins> alguem que saiba ingles poderia me ajudar nesse link?
<martins> pqatsi: eu usei o comando xinput list-props "ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint " da unable pra todos
<martins> alguem pode ajudar?
<PingaR0x> martins xinput list | pastebinit
<PingaR0x> martins: tentarei uma gambiarra
<martins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603860/
<martins> PingaR0x: oq mostrou foi isso ai
<PingaR0x> martins: xinput float 15
<martins> PingaR0x: ja foi cara
<martins> PingaR0x: ja usei o comendo ai
<PingaR0x> hum
<PingaR0x> e nao funcionou?
<martins> PingaR0x: te amo cara..
<martins> kk
<martins> PingaR0x: funcionou
<PingaR0x> martins: kkk mais tem que fazer isso toda vez
<PingaR0x> martins: faz um negocio no login ...
<pqatsi> Ursinha: tem um tiozinho da dell aqui desmontando um XPS
<pqatsi> to até com dó, e umas 3x mais tenso desmontar q o toshiba
<martins> PingaR0x: me ajuda? sou meio novo no ubuntu
<martins> PingaR0x: posso criar uma tecla de atalho
<PingaR0x> martins: agora não dá, tenho trabalho pra fazer aqui
<PingaR0x> pede pra Ursinha
<PingaR0x> se ela tiver disponivel
<PingaR0x> ja venho
<martins> PingaR0x: pode crer ajudou demais ja cara...te amo...kkk
<Cutri> boa tarde
<martins> Ursinha: ta ai? pode ajudar?
<Andre_Gondim> martins, faça a pergunta no canal, quem souber responderá
<Cutri> Boa tarde, galera..
<Cutri> Alguem trabalha ou conhece LTSP ?
<martins> e o segunteeu usei o comando xinput float 15
<s0nic-> alguem que mexe com blogspot ai, pode me dizer se tem como eu deixar dois marcadores um do lado do outro ?
<martins> ai desativou meu touchpad
<martins> mas tenho que ficar dando esse comando toda vez que inicio o ubuntu....
<Andre_Gondim> martins, bota esse comando dentro do arquivo /etc/rc.local e testa
<Andre_Gondim> s0nic-, não acho que isso compreenda o Ubuntu
<s0nic-> eu to usando ubuntu
<Ursinha> s0nic-, ó só, eu te desbani hoje, dei uma chance pra vc... seja legal
<s0nic-> vc me desbaniu? Obrigado!
<Andre_Gondim> s0nic-, blospot, wordpress e afins, não cabe neste canal de suporte ao Ubuntu
<martins> Andre_Gondim: so reiniciar aki pra ver se funcionu
<Cutri> Estou usando LTSP mas so não estou conseguindo usar a serial local na estação
<dtcrshr> Andre_Gondim, esses dias tu lascou um twit sobre trolagem na traducao do ubuntu, eu n entendi a piada :D
<dtcrshr> era uma imagem mas a traducao parecia normal
<Ursinha> dtcrshr, o item sugerido era "good"
<Ursinha> eu tb demorei pra achar.. :P
<Ursinha> é isso que ele quer mesmo né, trollar :/
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eita nois...
<eros> desculpa ae pessoal se alguem ficou com raiva sobre o que eu falei do ubuntu e do debian
<dtcrshr> Cutri, #ltsp ?
<Ursinha> eros, claro que não, vc pode dar sua opinião :)
<eros> :)
<eros> Ursinha:vlw
<dtcrshr> entao, boiei :D
<MarconM> Ursinha: :D
<Ursinha> aeeeeeeeee
<MarconM> se ta feliz
 * Ursinha faz festa na floresta
<MarconM> agora
<Ursinha> :x
<MarconM> feliz agora
<Andre_Gondim> dtcrshr, isso mesmo que a Ursinha falou :D
<martins> teria algum comando que reverte esse "xinput float 15"?
<dtcrshr> eros, mandou o relatorio de erros?
<martins> Andre_Gondim: nao funcionou colocando dentro do arquivo la nao..
<Cutri> stcrshr - isso mesmo !!
<Andre_Gondim> martins, bota dentro de.. peraí deixa eu ver aqui
<eros> relatorio de erros?
<Andre_Gondim> martins, vai em configurações de sistema --> aplicativos de sessão
<pqatsi> [05/05-16:37:18] <@Ursinha> aeeeeeeeee
<pqatsi> [05/05-16:37:24]  * Ursinha faz festa na floresta
<pqatsi> ?
 * pqatsi boia
<Ursinha> hauahuah
<martins> Andre_Gondim: vou tentar aki
<Ursinha> eu sou tonta
<martins> alguem sabe um comando que reverte "xinput float 15"?
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, não ofenda as pessoas no canal, nem a si própria :P
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, foi mal :x
<Pretto> martins: veja o touchpad-indicator
<eros> dtcrshr:relatorio?
<martins> Pretto: o touchpad indicator nao funcionou aki nao tenho que fazer no braço msm usando esse comando que citei acima..gostaria de saber se um que reverte ele
<PingaR0x> pretto: pro dele nao eh synaptics entao nao rola
<PingaR0x> martins: aperta tecla windows + a
<PingaR0x> e digita sessão
<martins> nao aparece nd digitando win+a
<PingaR0x> vc nao ta usando 11.04?
<martins> to sim
<martins> mas to no classic ubuntu
<PingaR0x> AHN
<PingaR0x> mais facil
<PingaR0x> sistema
<PingaR0x> preferencias
<PingaR0x> procura por aplicativos de sessão
<martins> PingaR0x: ja adicionei o comando la
<martins> PingaR0x: queria saber um comando que no caso ativa ele denovo entendeu?
<PingaR0x> hum
<Pretto> PingaR0x: martins qual o comando q vc usa?
<martins> xinput float 15
<PingaR0x> xinput float 15
<Pretto> isso é pra habilitar?
<PingaR0x> pretto: como é alps é o unico que tava funcioanndo
<PingaR0x> na
<PingaR0x> pra desligar
<PingaR0x> to tentando lembrar qual que liga
<PingaR0x> foda que to no mac de cabeça lembro nao
<martins> xinput reattach?
<PingaR0x> tenta
<PingaR0x> nao lembro
<Pretto> martins:  xinput --list  no paste
<eros> PingaR0x: o que é esse relatorio de erros? que o dtcrshr me mandou  fazer?
<martins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603872/
<PingaR0x> eros: repete por favor nao tava prestando atenção
<eros> o que é esse relatorio de erros? que o dtcrshr me mandou  fazer?
<PingaR0x> xinput reattach 15 2
<martins> pinga rox encima cara
<Pretto> xinput --set-prop "ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" "Device Enabled"
<Pretto> :)
<martins> =)
<martins> blza agora ue criei meu touchpad indicator
<martins> kkk
<PingaR0x> kkk
<martins> PingaR0x: vlw mano mai uma vez..
<PingaR0x> pretto: se manja de udev?
<martins> Pretto: bricadao mais uma vez
<martins> saindo aki pra lavar roupar ate mais grato ai
<Pretto> PingaR0x: só o necessario, no mais eu pesquiso
<PingaR0x> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics aqui tem uma dica de como fazer hotplug de touchs
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ou aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<samuelrrm> olá
<eros> PingaR0x:o que é esse relatorio de erros? que o dtcrshr me mandou  fazer?
<samuelrrm> como instalo a jvm oracle no ubuntu 11.04??
<PingaR0x> eros: mais que relatorio?
<eros> PingaR0x:ele falou... eros, mandou o relatorio de erros?
<Pretto> samuelrrm: do mesmo jeito do 10.10
<PingaR0x> eros: sei lá do que ele ta falando para ser sincero ve com ele
<Pretto> samuelrrm: habilita o canal de parceiros e instala com apt-get
<PingaR0x> fui-me
<samuelrrm> Pretto: me pede parametros
<Pretto> samuelrrm: cole o comando no paste.ubuntu.com por favor, o comando e o resultado
<samuelrrm> Pretto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603877/
<eros> dtcrshr: que relatorio
<Pretto> samuelrrm: vc copiou esse comando da net né?
<samuelrrm> Pretto: sim mas mudei, de onde era lucid para natty
<Pretto> samuel, abre o ubuntu software centre
<Pretto> no menu editar escolhe fontes de software ou algo assim, samuelrrm
<samuelrrm> Pretto: continue, que estou acompanhando
<Andre_Gondim> Pretto, Ubuntu Software Center = Central de Programas do Ubuntu ;)
<Pretto> samuelrrm: na segunda aba, selecione canonical partner
<Cutri> Alguem trabalha com ltsp 5?
<caio> Galera, alguem sabe fazer o TL-Wn821N usb rodar ??
<Pretto> samuelrrm: agora vc pode instalar o sun-java pelo software centre
<samuelrrm> Pretto: valeu
<samuelrrm> Pretto: já até instalei, peguei o intuito da coisa. Muito Obrigado pela atenção
<Pretto> samuelrrm: ;)
<vitorlobo> ae....quem poder fazer esse favorzão http://polldaddy.com/poll/5005636/ de votar em Lurdinha Lobo  minha mãe ( uhauha ) eu agradeço
<vitorlobo> :P
 * vitorlobo rindo
<L88os> meu computador tinha suporte para unity 3d agora não está mais
<L88os> oque posso fazer para resolver isso?
<vitorlobo> L88os: quando vc instalou o ubuntu 11 ..no modo default ja n veio com unity 3d?
<L88os> sim tava tudo funcionando
<L88os> mais derepente voltou para o modo normaldo ubuntu
<vitorlobo> ouxe?
<vitorlobo> mesmo que a placa de video tenha dado bug....acredito q seja improvavel isso acontecer por placa de video
<vitorlobo> apesar de que...dizem que quando a placa de vidoe nao reconhece compatibilidade com o unity 3d, o sistema é forçada a usar unity 2d
<vitorlobo> L88os: no seu caso, voltou para o ubuntu 10?
<L88os> não, voutou para a interface do ubuntu 10, quando faço o teste para ver se ele tem suporte para unity 3d ele da como não tem suporte
<L88os> OpenGL vendor string:   NVIDIA Corporation
<L88os> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS/PCI/SSE2
<L88os> OpenGL version string:  2.1.2 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<L88os> Not software rendered:    yes
<L88os> Not blacklisted:          no
<L88os> GLX fbconfig:             yes
<L88os> GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
<L88os> GL npot or rect textures: yes
<L88os> GL vertex program:        yes
<L88os> GL fragment program:      yes
<L88os> GL vertex buffer object:  yes
<L88os> GL framebuffer object:    yes
<L88os> GL version is 1.4+:       yes
<L88os> Unity supported:          no
<L88os> antes era tudo yes.
<L88os> não sei oque aconteceu
<Giverny> !paste
<Giverny> L88os
<Giverny> posta isso no paste
<Giverny> amigão
<L88os> paste? oque é isso?
<Giverny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Giverny> L88os
<Porcks> ai alguém percebeu q o novo Ubuntu ta mais pesado?
<Giverny> :P
<Giverny> Porcks tendência é ir aumentando o peso já que as máquinas estão evoluindo
<Porcks> Giverny: mas aumentou muito cara
<Giverny> Porcks qualquer coisa usa xfce + ubuntu
<Giverny> xubuntu
<Giverny> :)
<vitorlobo> rpz estranho
<vitorlobo> pq tenho uma g-force 7.600 e tem suporte.... a sua é  7.300
<vitorlobo> penso q deveria ter tbm
<Giverny> nvidia
<Giverny> tem suporte
<Giverny> no ubuntu
<L88os> e tinha mais agora não está funcionando
<L88os> tem alguma idéia de como resolver?
<fslima0> Porcks: eh cara. quem manda ainda continuar usando um 486 DX4
<fslima0> j/k
<vitorlobo> L88os: mete ai no terminal sudo update-manager -d
<vitorlobo> aceita tudo e testa novamente
<vitorlobo> pra ver se ele fixa
<L88os> pra que serve esse código?
<vitorlobo> L88os: se estiver na 10, ele atualiza o sistema pra a 11.04 novamente
<vitorlobo> L88os: dai depois é so vc finalizar a  sessão e entrar com a nova
<fslima0> ai tem que rezar pra nao da problema.
<fslima0> no meu caso deu
<vitorlobo> reze para n atualizar
<vitorlobo> isso sim auhauhahua
<Porcks> fslima0: nada cara aqui em casa eu rodava o 10.10 com duas vms ligadas + firefox 4.0 + rythimbox + empaty chegava a 1,2Gb de RAM agora so o ubuntu +firefox + banshee ja vai pra 700 Mb
<vitorlobo> eu recomendaria vc esperar o 11.04 melhorar...pq ta na versao experimental
<vitorlobo> cheia de bug's tensos
<vitorlobo> entao melhor vc aguardar e instalar depois
<vitorlobo> mas cê q sabe
<fslima0> Porcks: mas quanto de MEM vc tem?
<vitorlobo> Porcks: mete o lm e seja feliz
<fslima0> se for 4GB nem vai fazer diferenca :|
<L88os> então oque eu faço?
<fslima0> putz
<L88os> pra que serve atualizações de pacotes synaptic?
<julia> boa noite, pessoal
<Guest21926> estou com ubuntu 11.04 em meu notebook acer, mas meu wireless não funciona
<Guest21926> segundo o lspci: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Guest21926> alguem sabe como ajudar
<Guest21926> ?
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, tá se consultando até agora rapaz...?!
<vitorlobo> n
<vitorlobo> rpz...
<vitorlobo> na atualização
<vitorlobo> sai perdendo mei mundo de coisa uahauhahua
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu deletou meu jdownloader
<vitorlobo> q blz
<vitorlobo> chatice...
<vitorlobo> julia: oi =D
<vitorlobo> Guest21926: :|
<vitorlobo> xi
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, pvt
<Josue_Rezende> ola pessoal
<Josue_Rezende> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite Josue_Rezende
<Josue_Rezende> e ai maninho como ta as coisas
<Josue_Rezende> ?
<peregrinator_six> depende de qual sistema operacional se tá falando...
<Josue_Rezende> ei eu to com problema no meu evolution ñ quer madar mais mails
<Josue_Rezende> alguem pode me dar uma forcinha
<peregrinator_six> eu acabei de instalar o ubuntu 10.10 e ainda tenho que configura-lo...
<peregrinator_six> sorry...
<peregrinator_six> também não sei...
<Josue_Rezende> eu acabei de instalar o 11.4 rsrsrs
<Josue_Rezende> ñ guentei
<Josue_Rezende> o evoluion so recebe ñ envia
<peregrinator_six> infelizmente também não aguentei e fiz isso ai também, mas já tomei o meu "remedio" e voutei ao normal...
<Josue_Rezende> eu tenha instalado a versão alfa
<Josue_Rezende> depois instalei a normal
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, você que ama o ubuntu 11 ajuda o carinha ai...
<Josue_Rezende> mais como meu not ñ roda 3d intão ta como o 10.10
<Josue_Rezende> rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> hum
<vitorlobo> Guest21926: ow
<vitorlobo> Guest21926: faz downgrade do ubuntu 11 para o 10 se possivel
<vitorlobo> Guest21926: o 11.04 está em fase experimental...tem "muitos bug's " é mais fácil você não usa-lo por agora....ou acabará se desgastando atoa....
<vitorlobo> Guest21926: especialmente em notebooks, netbooks
<vitorlobo> :|
<Josue_Rezende> e mais eu n tive problemas
<Josue_Rezende> pelo menos ele corrigiu um punhado de bug q os outros tinham com minha placa de video
<Josue_Rezende> consegui
<Josue_Rezende> rsrsrs
<Josue_Rezende> bem en cima da ora
<Josue_Rezende> tenho q ir pra escola
<Josue_Rezende> t+ pessaol
<Josue_Rezende> valeu pela atenção
<rogerio> boa noite estou com im problema bem jato no ubuntu 11.04 a moldura das janela quando não estão maximizadas somem ai só consigo fexar com alt+f4  alguém também esta com este problema. Ja ocorreu varias vezes ai preciso reiniciar o micro?
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, tá com o mesmo problema que eu tive antes de sair fora de vez desse ubuntu 11 ai...
<rogerio> eu estou quase
<rogerio> um monte de efeito do compiz tamabem não funciona!
<rogerio> ta uma inhaca
<peregrinator_six> foi só eu mexer no ccsm do compiz que foi a gota, ele até reconheceu meu hardware todinho, aceleração efeitos, mas esse unity not book remix não foi feito pra eu mesmo não, inda bem... :S
<ffr76> linux virtual pela web alguem sabe de algo???
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, vi está noticia ai que no site da Amazon pode testar por 15 minutos se não me engano...
<rogerio> vou acabar voltando ro 10.10!
<Ricardo__> so decepcao
<Ricardo__> enbtao esse 11.04
<Ricardo__> foda hein
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, até tentei mas não deu não, é o linux mais defeituoso que já vi na no planeta man... :|
<Ricardo__> bah cara q coisa
<Ricardo__> e pelo q li no orkut tb todo mundo reclamando
<rogerio> o unity em si não é o problema e a até acostumei, o problema é os bug
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, deixa eu me corrigir, a interface grafica, pois o que tá bugando com tudo é esse tal unity not book remix da morte ai... :(
<Ricardo__> pareceq se ligar compiz
<Ricardo__> ja era
<Ricardo__> pode dar reboot
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, quando instalei o ocnfigurador do compiz, (ccsm) ai que deu pau em tudo man...
<Ricardo__> é tava cedo pra misturar unity
<peregrinator_six> ferrou com tudo, sumiu o titulo de minha janela e nem dando relod no compiz dava jeito! :***************
<peregrinator_six> não tenho nada contra o tal unity não, mas ele só vai tá aceitavel pra mim lá pra o LTS, antes disso não quero nem saber e talvez nem quando o 12.04 chegar eu queira...
<rogerio> po pelo menos os problemas ridiculos eles deviam dar um geito!
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, depois de ter cometido a o erro de ter tentado usar a tal novidade que é o unity eu cai na lucidez e volte ao normal, tomeu um remedio ótimo que logo restabeleceu o meu juizo...
 * peregrinator_six nome do remedio pra quem se interessar, Ubuntu 10.10 XD
<Ricardo__> bom saber
<Ricardo__> vou manter meu debian
<Ricardo__> eu tava curioso pra testar esse ubuntu
<Ricardo__> quem sabe no 11.10 de uma melhorada
<Ricardo__> ou com os updates agora do 11.04
<o_portista17> alguem ja tentou recuperar um backup do evolution? e' que me da erro, diz para escolher um ficheiro valido, e nao consigo recuperar nada ;|
<eros> to aqui no ubuntu tentando abilitar o metacity so que quando faço isso ele da erro
<eros> alguem ja teve esse problema
<eros> ?
<eros> sempre paraliza
<rogerio> Boa noite e voltando para o 10.10 ( Formatando)
<peregrinator_six> a luta continua....
<RxDx> qual IDE vcs usam para programar em C?
<fslima0> RxDx: VI!
<fslima0> eu usava o vi
<fslima0> mas seria uma IDE
<RxDx> fslima0, VI é foda.. tem que ficar sabendo as teclas de atalho
<barna> Ursinha, vc o q aconteceu com o bot?
<barna> *sabe
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai sabe configurar o MDM multiterminal no ubuntu
<FlavioTrashPunk> ?
<FlavioTrashPunk> http://wiki.c3sl.ufpr.br/multiseat/index.php/Mdm/pt-br  aqui.. preciso de ajuda..,
<Ursinha> st
<Ursinha> argh
<Margraf> pqatsi: hey man!
<Margraf> pqatsi: ahh tah q vc vai me responde ausente:2 hours 46 minutes
<vitorlobo> pode reparar
<vitorlobo> jaja começará o flood de gente q usa notebook
<vitorlobo> e ta tendo problema com ubuntu 11.04
<vitorlobo> :|
<Margraf> vitorlobo:
<vitorlobo> hum
<Margraf> pq? dando erro?
<vitorlobo> bug
<vitorlobo> ta very bugado
<vitorlobo> lento, bugado, travando, dando pau
<vitorlobo> e não customizavel
<vitorlobo> fase experimental...n recomendado para usuario inicial
<Margraf> xiiii
<Margraf> os caras estão perdendo a força?1
<vitorlobo> acredito q não
<vitorlobo> fase experimental diz tudo
<vitorlobo> é aguardar e ver os resultados
<Margraf> vitorlobo:
<Margraf> deixei de usar o buguntu desde a 9.10 :<
<vitorlobo> margraf: 10.10 ta legal...estavel
<vitorlobo> mas é aquilo veio
<vitorlobo> quem usa ubuntu..ja sabe q atualiza de 6 em 6 meses
<vitorlobo> é previsivel...
<vitorlobo> e bug...dentro da engenharia de software...é a coisa mais normal do mundo
<vitorlobo> a boa noticia...é que a equipe que trabalha no ubuntu, é grande
<vitorlobo> assim, o feedback vem ligeiro
<vitorlobo> :)
<Margraf> asim sim
<Margraf> eu tive uns problemas quando eu usava com a placa de vídeo... cerca de umas 2, 3 semanas depois tava zerado
<Margraf> depois do ubuntu fui pro mandriva, dae pro fedora... e agora de osx
<vitorlobo> ahn isso vai de cada um
<vitorlobo> particularmente n gosto de ficar mudando
<vitorlobo> até pq...no caso do ubuntu....gosto da filosofia de construção dele...
<vitorlobo> da ideologia ubuntu
<vitorlobo> talvez....por isso tenha se tornado a distro mais popular do mundo
<vitorlobo> acredito que cada uma tem sua vantagem e desvantagem
<vitorlobo> é como dizem...........
<vitorlobo> a melhor distro...é aquela que te serve melhor
<Margraf> vitorlobo: tbm gosto eu mudei pra testar... minha mãe por exemplo usa o linuxmint.... eu curtia o ubuntu...
<vitorlobo> oq posso esperar é....que arrumem logo esses bugs :P
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> legal tua mae usar linux
<vitorlobo> aqui so eu e meu irmao
<vitorlobo> irma e mae...e pai sao cabeça dura
<vitorlobo> deve ser por isso q vivem com virus
<Margraf> rapaz... depois do ubuntu ela diz que o computador começou a ter graça pra ela
<Margraf> e alias virus foi o que fez ela aceitar a mudança ... depois ela achou tudo tão fácil
<Margraf> meu pai diz que não muda pq não muda.. ehheeh ele diz que não tem - e o pior que não tem mesmo - editor de texto melhor que office
<Margraf> a mulher dele as vezes arrisca o ubuntu por causa da empresa que ela trabalha
<vitorlobo> margraf: rpz...aqui pra nois
<vitorlobo> em termos de compatibilidade , velocidade, debugg e facilidade
<vitorlobo> libre office da pau no microsoft word
<vitorlobo> é só questao de arriscar e se adaptar
<vitorlobo> a unica coisa q eu n apoio muito
<vitorlobo> é para software gráfico
<vitorlobo> nisso ...o linux ainda é fraco
<vitorlobo> roda o photoshop cs4, 5....mas com gambiarra...tipo wine etc....e n tem a mesma performace...além do que...n faz muito sentido rodar software proprietário no linux
<vitorlobo> se for contar com gimp entre outros............ beleza...dá para fazer bastante coisa
<vitorlobo> mas ainda sim, são fracos...
<vitorlobo> blender se sobressai...ja mostrou seu valor
<vitorlobo> entretanto...software de edição de video...outro ponto fraco
<vitorlobo> nenhum chega na poeira do after effects..............resta a adobe criar versao for linux.........a autodesk ja tem para linux alguns softwares em 64 bits
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-06
<vitorlobo> mas enfim
<vitorlobo> eu procuro me adaptar como posso..........não depender de windows para mim.... é ter a sensação de " liberdade "
<vitorlobo> nem dual boot...nem vmware uso
<vitorlobo> mas ai vai de cada um né
<Margraf> vitorlobo: eh por ai....
<Margraf> eu acho q eu vou instalar alguma distro virtualizada aqui p ramim
<Margraf> vitorlobo: eu gosto do gimp.... mas eu tbm sou apenas um entusiasta de SL nada mais... nem do ramo
<vitorlobo> eu achava o gimp muito tosco
<vitorlobo> so q com o tempo insistindo nele
<vitorlobo> até que não acho mais tosco assim
<vitorlobo> gosto do gimp
<vitorlobo> acho poderoso e tal
<vitorlobo> preconceito é osso.........
<vitorlobo> a gente n estuda a coisa direito...n procurar conhecer... fuçar a fundo...e ja vamos metendo bronca
<vitorlobo> mas reconheço que se por lado a lado photoshop vs gimp ou até corel q é pesadão
<vitorlobo> n tem como.......... é querer dá murro em ponta de faca
<vitorlobo> mas é aquilo...se gimp atende as suas necessidades.... n tem o pq vc comparar nada com nada
<vitorlobo> pq...entre um gol e uma ferrari...sempre vou achar a ferrari melhor
<vitorlobo> mas o gol atende a minhas exigências......... e provavelmente eu nunca tenha uma ferrari
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> talvez se a megasena me ajudar..........mas até lá.......... ta dificil
<Margraf> hauhauhauahuahuahuah
<Margraf> mas de facto é isso que acontece...
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem saca ai de multiterminal..  preciso de uma ajudinha aqui..,  alguem ai usa..?
<vitorlobo> Boa noite, tudo bom? se não for incomodo, poderia por favor entrar no site http://polldaddy.com/poll/5005636/ e votar em Lurdinha Lobo ( minha mãe ) ? Obrigado.
<vitorlobo> =D
<pqatsi> Margraf: respondi. problem? :D
<Margraf> pqatsi: Aewwww!!!
<Margraf> pqatsi: so pq eu ja vou dormir ne seu safado
<pqatsi> orra, vc e minha patroa saem quando eu chego
<pqatsi> assim não pode, assim nao da
<Margraf> pqatsi: hhaha aqui sao 00:15 filhote!!! Eu tenho que levantar as 8 amanha (isso pq e sexta)
<Margraf> seg-quin as 7
<Margraf> vitorlobo: puts velho do PT grrr heuheueh
<Margraf> pqatsi: to batendo cabeça com o osx :)
<pqatsi> LULS
<Margraf> huhuhuh
<vitorlobo> margraf: mae é mae
<vitorlobo> :P
<Margraf> vitorlobo: huhuhuh
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<Margraf> vitorlobo: primeira vez que votei em PT ahuhauha
<vitorlobo> dilma agradece
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Margraf> urgh! assim eu vomtio
<vitorlobo> tipo
<vitorlobo> eu instalei o kde 4.6 aqui
<vitorlobo> so que to achando ele meio lento
<Margraf> nunca usei o kde :)
<vitorlobo> n sei se é pq tem efeito demais...sei lá
<vitorlobo> mas um ponto achei positivo nele
<vitorlobo> ele é completamente customizavel
<vitorlobo> isso é otimo
<vitorlobo> eu botei ele ontem.....
<vitorlobo> no lugar do ubuntu 11 hehehe
<Margraf> tsss
<Margraf> deixa eu ir dormir ate amanhã vitorlobo
<Margraf> eh... sao 00:22 acho que vou dormir mesmo pqatsi mas vê se não some
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> cedo assim
<vitorlobo> aqui sao 20:22
<pqatsi> vou pensar no seu caso
<Margraf> vitorlobo: (eu to na irlanda)
<Margraf> pqatsi: ahhh para de se fazer de dificil pow
<pqatsi> Margraf: sai fora :P
<vitorlobo> Margraf: ainda bem q vc n ta aqui entao
<vitorlobo> nunca mais volte
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<Margraf> vitorlobo: volto sim
<vitorlobo> entendo..mulher brasileira...
<vitorlobo> da até pra pensar em voltar....
<vitorlobo> mas fora isso.........sai fora hein
<vitorlobo> >.<
<pqatsi> Margraf: não vá ter um caso no canal hein
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Margraf> pqatsi: nao naooo heuheuhee
<vitorlobo> essa do pqatsi foi osso
<Margraf> vitorlobo: pode ser polonesa tbm (6) huhuhuh
<Margraf> vitorlobo: ciúmes... neh pqatsi ? heuheuhe
<vitorlobo> polonesa....francesa
<vitorlobo> espanhola..mexicana...
<vitorlobo> brasileira.........
<vitorlobo> asiatica..........
<vitorlobo> nossaenhora
<pqatsi> Margraf: sai fora
<Margraf> mas as Polands são amazing
<vitorlobo> tenho meda das russas
<vitorlobo> são tão frias
<vitorlobo> :(
<Margraf> não a que eu conheci la no Canadá :)
<Margraf> alias até pensei em dar uma esticadinha para visitá-la
<vitorlobo> arruma uma baranga do canadá pra mim?
<vitorlobo> uma amiga tua....quem sabe
<vitorlobo> chega de mulher bonita
<vitorlobo> mta dor de cabeça
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Margraf> huauhauhaa
<Margraf> quem eu conheci lá nem lá esta mais
<vitorlobo> arrumar um casamento encomendado la hein
<vitorlobo> tenho um amigo q fez........... mas a baranga q ele arrumou ........me faz pensar ...q ele é o verdadeiro crocodilo dande
<Margraf> bah
<vitorlobo> nossa...
<Margraf> to fora dessas ondas
<vitorlobo> é....eu so fico no pensamento
<vitorlobo> coragem pra fazer n tenho
<vitorlobo> :|
<Margraf> huhuhu eu nem penso!
<vitorlobo> penso tanta coisa..........
<Margraf> pq o que tem de tranqueira nessa irlanda heheheh vitorlobo c nao tem noção
<vitorlobo> margraf: na china tem mais
<Margraf> hehehehe
<vitorlobo> um amigo meu de infancia
<vitorlobo> recentemente foi a china fazer business
<vitorlobo> ele disse q foi em um brega la.......... que só o brega tinha 2 mil muiés........
<vitorlobo> normal ne....formigueiro q é lá......... até o brega é cheio
<vitorlobo> dai ele disse q n teve coragem de encarar nenhuma..........
<Margraf> brega = festa neh?!
<vitorlobo> brega = bordel
<Margraf> ah tah
<Margraf> festa com conotação sexual heuheueh
<vitorlobo> pq ele disse q quase tdo feia...........e as bonitas......... tinha cara de ter 13 anos de idade
<vitorlobo> na china o povo tem cara de novo
<Margraf> hauhauahauhuaha
<RxDx> qual IDE vcs recomendam para programar em C?
<Margraf> sim, é normal aos asiáticos
<vitorlobo> RxDx: netbeans?
<vitorlobo> RxDx:  eclipse, netbeans......... geany.......
<vitorlobo> são todos bons
<RxDx> ahh valeu
<vitorlobo> Margraf: quando eu ficar coroua vou paquerar uma asiatica
<vitorlobo> me sentirei mais jovem e não pedófilo
<Margraf> huahuauhuahuha
<Margraf> faz sentido
<vitorlobo> libre mind
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauhaa
<RxDx> eclipse e netbeans sao mto cheio de firulas (nao sei usar), geany é legal mesmo
<Margraf> vitorlobo: ate amanha... bom sono pra mim que vou agora e pra vc qdo fores
<vitorlobo> RxDx: detesto firulas......... por isso uso geany pra quase tudo... tem um q é legal.....mas n e free... o komodo IDE
<vitorlobo> apesar de que..tem uma versao free eu axo
<Margraf> amanhã vai ver um dia longo e chato... detesto ir pra aula dia de sexta
<vitorlobo> Margraf: inté
<RxDx> vitorlobo, pelo nome.. QT :/
<vitorlobo> Margraf: bom sonho cás polonesas
<Margraf> vitorlobo: lol
<Margraf> fui
<vitorlobo> Boa noite, tudo bom? se não for incomodo, poderia por favor entrar no site http://polldaddy.com/poll/5005636/ e votar em Lurdinha Lobo ( minha mãe ) ? Obrigado.
<eros> Rede social para usuários Linux
<eros> Um lugar onde se pode trocar ideias e ficar sempre em contato com seus amigos da área e ou novos usuários para ajudar a informar sobre o nosso mundo Livre, visitem apoiem, apreciem, divulguem, compartilhem suas informações, motive outros ao conhecimento. Agora em novo endereço: Rede Social Linux
<eros> http://www.linuxsociall.com/ cadastra ae irmão
<Pretto> eros: por favor, sem anuncios aqui, agorinha um foi banido por issoo
<eros> Pretto: desculpa :)
<vitorlobo> alguem ai usa o kdenlive?
<vitorlobo> é o melhorzinho que encontrei pra editar video
<mauro_> ai pessoal tudo blz? so novato no ubuntum.
<Arch__> ubuntum?
<Arch__> wtf
<mauro_> rsrsr
<mauro_> novato
<mauro_> ainda estou tentando configurar ele direito.
<Arch__> e o que tu queres configurar?
<mauro_> alias ubuntu quer dizer.
<mauro_> estou tentando abrir alguns sites na internet e ta pedindo un plugins.
<mauro_> so que so tem pra windows.
<mauro_> o som e video baixei com a ajuda que já vem no sistema.
<mauro_> codecs
<Arch__> ah
<vitorlobo> mauro_: plugins de firefox?
<vitorlobo> mauro_: plugins de browser até hoje, encontrei compativel para linux todos que se usa no windows.........
<vitorlobo> mauro_:  quais seriam? ;)
<Daekdroom> O Shockwave não existe para o Linux.
<sara__> jjhggnghngff
<vitorlobo> ai ai
<vitorlobo> negocio ta ficando bom aqui hein
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, é assim
<Ursinha> eu tiro o ban
<Ursinha> eles voltam pra zoar
<Ursinha> depois reclamam de mim
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: vc é boa nisso hein =]
<vitorlobo> penalizar :P
<Ursinha> só penalizo quem merece
<Ursinha> senão é penalizar os demais
<Ursinha> :)
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: ta certa ^^
<marcelomauro> Boa noite, alguém usa o vlc? Estou com um problema nele aqui. Quando uso o efeito espacial no equalizador a música para depois de tocar por alguns minutos
<marcelomauro> alguém mais já verificou esta instabilidade?
<ZNC> marcelomauro: ate queria lhe ajudar, mas nao curto muito o vlc e nao sei dizer, uso o mplayer2
<marcelomauro> sei... também uso mais o padrão do ubuntu... mas é que vi um recurso nele muito melhor... alias ele é bem melhor que o padrão de audio e video do ubuntu
<marcelomauro> mas... fazer o que.
<marcelomauro> não tenho gostado das mudanças desta nova versão do ubuntu... tem se afastado bastante da filosofia que me fez vir para cá
<marcelomauro> estou aos poucos voltando para o Debian
<Pretto> marcelomauro: qual foi a filosofia?
<marcelomauro> simplicidade
<marcelomauro> está tudo mais complicado agora
<Pretto> marcelomauro: mais simples do q o natty tá?
<Pretto> marcelomauro: marcelomauro e quando o debian só tiver o gnome3?
<ZNC> lados pessoais, acho q seria melhor no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<marcelomauro> Pretto, para mim ele tem complicado tudo
<pqatsi> eu acho interessante essa perspectiva
<marcelomauro> trava minhas telas, não consigo achar minhas pastas e programas com facilidade
<marcelomauro> enfim
<Pretto> marcelomauro: é normal até se acostumar com a nova interface
<pqatsi> simplicidade pra mim e alt+tab e alt+f2 funcionar. e o unity fez isso ficar bem mais pratico, embora diferente.
<marcelomauro> não entendi mesmo quando dizem que o unity foi feito a partir de teste de usabilidade
<pqatsi> e como tudo que é diferente, gera uma aversao monstro dos usuários
<marcelomauro> tudo ficou mais difícil
<Pretto> pqatsi: e alt+num
<pqatsi> Pretto: alt+num e alias do meu irssi :D
<Pretto> marcelomauro: toda mudança gera dificuldade
<pqatsi> o interessante é que as pessoas não se prestam a deixar as mudanças se tornarem triviais
 * Pretto lembrando do tempo que os botões mudaram pra esquerda
<marcelomauro> cara, para mim se não der pra fazer com o mouse, tá complicado. Pode-se até ter a possibilidade de se fazer com uso de teclado, mas o "povão" usa mouse.
<pqatsi> marcelomauro: eu so usei um exemplo
<pqatsi> todos aqui na USP que tao usando o natty tao gostando
<pqatsi> e muitos não trabalham com tecnologia
<ZNC> marcelomauro: todos devem lhe entender suas diferenças, cuidado para nao se arrepender de dizer algo :|, muito boa sorte com o vlc, tenha uma boa noite fui
<marcelomauro> pqatsi, uma coisa é uma empresa lançar uma nova ideia e querer que as pessoas se acostumem e fazer crer que é mais fácil, outra coisa é realmente ser levando em conta o aprendizado pretérito dessas mesmas pessoas.
<pqatsi> eu acho engraçado, so reclamam do unity via irc. no twitter n vi nada, e no meu cotidiano todos gostaram
<pqatsi> marcelomauro: olha
<pqatsi> qualquer reclamação do unity agora é puro mimimi e incapacidade de aceitar o novo
<marcelomauro> claro
<pqatsi> o ubuntu com unity foi lancando a .... uma semana?
<pqatsi> nem isso
<marcelomauro> por isso estou voltado aos poucos pro debian
<pqatsi> nao dá tempo de se adaptar a uma interface nova
<pqatsi> marcelomauro: nao critique a interface, critique voce - por não conseguir aceitar coisas novas.
<Pretto> marcelomauro: não vai durar, logo logo vc terá q sair do debiann ou qqr distro q use o gnome3
<marcelomauro> pqatsi, muito justo sua defesa
<marcelomauro> o gnome3 tá show, já experimentei
<marcelomauro> bem mais interessante e encontrei facilmente tudo que procurei
<ZNC> compile o gnome2 linux nos tras isso e vcs jogan fora :S
<Pretto> vá entender gosto alheio
<pqatsi> so go ahead, improve it
<pqatsi> ao inves de reclamar
<giano_> boa noite noobs
<marcelomauro> pqatsi, não tou reclamando, estou emitindo uma opinião cara, não se pode dizer aqui que não se gosta de algo?
<ZNC> marcelomauro: foi o que eu disse logo atras :|
<pqatsi> marcelomauro: uma opiniao que nao acrescenta nada
<marcelomauro> Eu acho que ficou mais complicado, é minha opinião de usuário do sistema, que uso no trabalho , em casa e pra tudo. Há tempos abandonei o windows
<pqatsi> perde-se muito tempo com esse tipo de coisa
<marcelomauro> beleza cara
<marcelomauro> boa noite pra vocês
<pqatsi> marcelomauro: diga o que incomoda, o que viu de errado, o que viu de bugado e registre no bugtrack
<pqatsi> ai sim
<pqatsi> isso vale pro gnome3 tb
<pqatsi> ajude a melhorar ;)
<marcelomauro> se dizer que não gostou de uma decisão de design não ajuda... não tenho  o que fazer aqui, já que a opinião do usuário pouco conta. Mas acho que mesmo sabendo que minha humilde opinião não vai mudar o projeto ubuntu, acredito na liberdade de dizer o que penso e não simplesmente abandonar o barco sem me importar com nada... enfim...
<pqatsi> marcelomauro: faze-la aqui é puro mimimi
<pqatsi> como disse, tente descrever exatamente o que voce não gostou e registre no blueprints ou como bugs
<ZNC> marcelomauro: que nada relaxe, fique em paz com seu pc, {basta um /ignore nick all} caso esteja usando xchat, é de costume isso :(
<pqatsi> se voce achar que são falhas mesmo, e não somente sugestões
<Pretto> pqatsi: já tá bom
<marcelomauro> vamos em frente... afinal eu entrei aqui hoje para falar do VLC que tem apresentado instabilidade no 11.04, na funcionalidade som "espacial" do equalizdor
<ZNC> marcelomauro: vou instalar o vlc, me ajuda a achar esta opção ai vejo para vc
<marcelomauro> ok
<ZNC> marcelomauro: onde fica esta opção?
<marcelomauro> quando vc lista uma musica para reproduzir, lá em baixo tem um ícone que habilita o equalizador
<ZNC> achei
<marcelomauro> bom, na tela do equalizador, habilite-o , habilite a 2ª passagem e na aba ... perai
<ZNC> uhumm achei
<marcelomauro> na aba espacial habilite o recurso
<ZNC> bem, aki a musica nao ficou muito agradavel nao, mas tocando normal
<marcelomauro> aqui o som toca , mas logo, logo o vlc para e fecha
<ZNC> mmm, ja tive alguns problemas ao instalar skin's e fazia a mesma coisa, simplesmente fechava
<ZNC> marcelomauro: em sua distribuição, qual é a versão do vlc?
<marcelomauro> o som também não fica legal, tipo parece um disco arranhado
<marcelomauro> deixa-me conferir
<marcelomauro> 1.1.9
<ZNC> marcelomauro: sim, aki tambem esta assim o som, é caso de ajustes nas barras srsr
<ZNC> mesmo do meu
<ZNC> vc poderia rodar ele pelo terminal e tentar localizar o local de erro
<marcelomauro> tudo bem... mas um "desajuste" das barras não seria motivo para ele fechar seria? Até porque assisto todo tipo de video normalmente pelo vlc e não verifiquei problemas
<marcelomauro> somente nesse recurso que lhe falei
<ZNC> marcelomauro: para fechar nao nao
<ZNC> ~/.config/vlc/
<ZNC> ja olhou?
<ZNC> remove a pasta dita, e tente novamente
<marcelomauro> não... mas o que devo ver nesse arquivo... vc diz para apagá-la completamente?
<ZNC> vc abre a pasta, vai ter dois arquivos, limpa os dois q ele reseta as config do vlc
<ZNC> comigo isso funcionou na questao das skin's
<marcelomauro> ok
<ZNC> nunca se sabe ne
<ZNC> o vlc esta com algumas coisa bem sinistras, em alguns locais ao dar um next {avançar} ele fecha
<ZNC> qq coisa dele é fechar :|
<marcelomauro> então... mesma coisa...
<ZNC> xii, tenta remover ele por completo
<marcelomauro> vou ficar com ele então só para video... chato é que o banshee não tem essa função que desejo
<ZNC> nao me recordo se no natty tenha a opção -purge
<marcelomauro> tenho verificado uma lentidão maior para abrir os proramas no 11.04
<Porcks> marcelomauro: q função?
<marcelomauro> ele ainda apresenta certa instabilidade?
<ZNC> marcelomauro: talvez se vc remover ele por completo, atualizar o repositorio, apagar o cache do apt-get {tambem nao sei se foi mantido o apt-get ou mudado}, e instalar novamente de certo
<marcelomauro> ZNC, acredito que sim pois esta é uma instalação novinha, do zero
 * ZNC deixou de usar Ubuntu a algum tempo, mas comprou um novo pendriver para criar um livepen sabado
<marcelomauro> formatei a máquina antes de instalar o natty, não fiz simplesmente a atualização
<ZNC> mmm
<marcelomauro> vou ver aqui... de qualquer forma obrigado pela ajuda e desculpe-me pelo estress anterior aí!!! (Apesar das minhas reticências ao unity, gosto bastante da comunidade ubuntu)
<ZNC> marcelomauro o importante é usar software livre :D
<Nilodanx52> PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA! PORRA
<ZNC> :|
<ZNC> Nilodanx52: vergonha na cara ne
<Nilodanx52> oi ZNC/
<ZNC> vc já é adulto Nilodanx52, nada de fazer isso
<Nilodanx52> sério?
<Arch__> ZNC
<Arch__> adulto que é adulto liga a cam!
<ZNC> i?
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> Nilodanx52: serio, sem troll por aki ok?
<Nilodanx52> pq?
<giano_> os maniacos do irc estão de volta?
<Nilodanx52> o que é troll?
<Nilodanx52> sei o que é isso ñ...
<Nilodanx52> buahaahhaahhaha
<fslima0> ubuntu 11.04 eh uma PORRA
<Arch__> uma PORRA que não goza
<Arch__> então não serve
<Arch__> bá
<Arch__> fato
<fslima0> ZNC: isso eh falta de mulher
<Arch__> kkk
<fslima0> :/
<fslima0> o cara fica revoltado :(
<Arch__> bá
<Arch__> a freira voltou
<Arch__> escondam-se
<Ursinha> tsc
<ZNC> meu deus q modos dessas pessoas :|
<Ursinha> por respeito a vcs não vou dizer o que se passou na minha cabeça agora
<fslima0> diga ai
 * peregrinator_six hipocrisia, eu quero uma pra viver já dizia certa "amiguinha" do brasil...
<fslima0> diz ai. lol
<fslima0> Ursinha: mas pq freira?
<Ursinha> fslima0, vai pro offtopic que te digo
<Ursinha> alias, nem vai, não perco mais tempo com isso
<Ursinha> se quiser me achar offtopic, to em ##feiradafruta
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, chegou tarde
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, só se for necessário ;)
 * peregrinator_six 00
<ZNC> tem pessoas q nao sabem perder, nativamente pessoas q ainda tem um .exe na cabeça
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: zica
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, bom dia. :)
<sandrossv> Alguem sabe como eu faço pra ouvir meu microfone ?
<sandrossv> da pra gravar o som, mas não da pra escutar
<sandrossv> em "tempo real"
<xGrind> pere; \o
<Celsinho> Ursinha, voce usa o modo classico ou unity ?
<Celsinho> ?
<bra_chaves> alguem ai sabe algo de centos?
<Pskol> depende
<bra_chaves> estou com um erro no network de um VPS
<bra_chaves> pode mandar PM?
<Pskol> n
<bra_chaves> seguinte
<bra_chaves> Bringing up loopback interface: Device lo does not seem to be present, delaying initialization. [FAILED] Bringing up interface venet0: Device venet0 does not seem to be present, delaying initialization. [FAILED]
<bra_chaves> esse é meu erro
<bra_chaves> sabe +/- onde é o erro?
<Pskol> cara sei nao
<bra_chaves> sabe qual canal alguem pode me informar isso?
<Pskol> no #centos?
<bra_chaves> ok
<bra_chaves> obg
<giano_> eu sei que cent=centavos os=sistema operacional
<xGrind> deve ser algo com Micro$oft
<bra_chaves> kkkk
<bra_chaves> nada
<bra_chaves> nao uso ubuntu-server nem sei pq
<bra_chaves> mas a empresa tmb nao deixa eu escolher
<bra_chaves> ou eh CentOS ou eh rWindows Server
<bra_chaves> ai me quebra ne!?
<giano_> vai de centos
<bra_chaves> to de centos
<bra_chaves> mas com erro na netword
<bra_chaves> network
<giano_> qual é o erro?
<bra_chaves> Bringing up loopback interface: Device lo does not seem to be present, delaying initialization. [FAILED] Bringing up interface venet0: Device venet0 does not seem to be present, delaying initialization. [FAILED]
<vitorlobo> ae galera
<vitorlobo> deem uma olhada no XFCE 4.8
<vitorlobo> parece bom
<vitorlobo> melhor q o unity
<giano_> bra_chaves parece ter a solução aqui ja foi la? http://kb.parallels.com/en/9367
<Celsinho> aonde vejo
<bra_chaves> ja sim...
<Celsinho> vitor-br,
<bra_chaves> so que não tem essa pasta
<xGrind> vitor-br; eu uso xfce
<xGrind> ;)
<vitorlobo> vitor br ta queto man
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahua
<vitorlobo> mas tu usa o 4.8?
<Celsinho> xGrind, que ser xfce ?
<vitorlobo> desktop
<xGrind> Celsinho; ambiente de trabalho
<vitorlobo> interface tipo kde , nome, unity
<xGrind> tipo gnome, kde, lxde
<vitorlobo> *gnome
<vitorlobo> etc
<vitorlobo> xGrind : é mais leve q o kde? e vc usa o 4.8? so pra constar
<xGrind> vitor-br; bem mais leve
<xGrind> www.xfce.org
<xGrind> da uma olhadae
<Celsinho> aonde tem shot do xfce? \
<giano_> bra_chaves cria esse caminho as pastas e o arquivo acha um modelo na net tenta configura e ve se vai
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHgp8BGZfOc&feature=related
<vitorlobo> melhor ver por aqui
<Celsinho> ok
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, e o unity ? oque fala dele ?
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: pesado, bugado, extremamente desnecessário ........e experimental ainda
<xGrind> Celsinho; da pra vc deixar tipo Unity no xfce 4.8
<vitorlobo> mas.........particularmente n gostei do projeto
<bra_chaves> giano_ vou tentar
<giano_> ok
<Celsinho> porque voce acha bugado ? vitorlobo ?
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: pq trava, o compiz n funciona direito, para vc abrir aplicativos, ferramentas de desenvolvimento etc...complica mais..... abrir pastas a mesma coisa...criar atalho a mesma coisa...n tem liberdade de customização da barra lateral
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: e fica muito refém do "super"
<Celsinho> como assim super ?
<Celsinho> de x em quando da umas travadinhas aqui,
<Celsinho> ta reiniciando sozinho aqui de x em quando
<Celsinho> :/
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: super é um novo recurso do 11 ...tipo " pesquisar" em alta velocidade
<xGrind> Celsinho; super = tecla windows
<vitorlobo> é
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> vi que funciona
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> heheh
<vitorlobo> entao a recomendação é
<vitorlobo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:koshi/xfce-4.8
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xfce4
<vitorlobo> :P
<Celsinho> vo fazer
<Celsinho> vitor-br,
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, e para retirar depois ?
<Celsinho> caso nao goste ?
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, e no modo classico ?
<Celsinho> oque acha dele ?
<vitorlobo> sudo ppa-purge -d maverick ppa:koshi/xfce-4.8
<vitorlobo> dai tira
<Celsinho> humrrum
<vitorlobo> celsinho: no modo classico pra tirar n sei como faz uahauha
<Celsinho> viu
<Celsinho> eu sei
<vitorlobo> uso muito linha de comando
<Celsinho> to falando
<Celsinho> oque fala do ubuntu 11 no modo classico
<vitorlobo> limitado
<Celsinho> porque ?
<vitorlobo> pq no 11.10 n haverá mais modo classico
<vitorlobo> está com os dias contados
<vitorlobo> entao n é bom criar nenhuma espectativa
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> porque ?
<vitorlobo> pq a canonical vai tirar
<vitorlobo> e deixar so unity
<Celsinho> hum
<vitorlobo> o gnome n foi desenvolvido pela canonical
<vitorlobo> o unity sim
<Celsinho> mais com os bugs corrigidos ne ?
<vitorlobo> eles querem deixar com o ambiente de trabalho q eles desenvolveram
<vitorlobo> celsinho: acredito que sim
<vitorlobo> mas a questão é..........bem particular
<vitorlobo> n gostei do unity
<vitorlobo> mesmo sem bug's...n achei objetivo e pratico
<bra_chaves> galera
<bra_chaves> mesmo nao gostando
<bra_chaves> isso é questão de habito
<Celsinho> e
<Celsinho> concerteza,
<bra_chaves> se for bom mesmo, a gente vai saber trabalhar com ele
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, a versao 11.10 oque se vai fala dela?
<Celsinho> viu algo dessa versao ja
<Celsinho> ?
<bra_chaves> tipo.. é normal o pessoal reclamar
<bra_chaves> mas depois acostuma
<Celsinho> é
<bra_chaves> mesma ideia de 2 monitores... mta gente fala que nao acostuma, que fica bagunçado ...
<Celsinho> e sempre assim, todos reclaman depois acostuma
<bra_chaves> mas depois que acostuma, usa a ferramenta direito
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: nem saiu ainda..n tem como dizer nada dela
<Celsinho> so em outubro ne
<bra_chaves> tem mesmo não... gnome 3 eh o maior susto que ja tomei
<bra_chaves> mas ja to acostumando
<vitorlobo> bra_chaves: idem
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> acostumar com coisa ruim ..nos  acostumamos facil
<vitorlobo> a exemplo
<vitorlobo> windows
<bra_chaves> nao
<vitorlobo> mais de 10 anos nele
<bra_chaves> cara
<bra_chaves> ai ja eh burrice
<bra_chaves> HASUDHASUD
<vitorlobo> auhUHAHUAUHAHUA
<bra_chaves> nao costume
<bra_chaves> tp
<bra_chaves> eh como ter um prego
<bra_chaves> entao
<bra_chaves> iremos dar murro la
<bra_chaves> eh como ter uma maquina
<vitorlobo> é que achei o unity e gnome 3 extremamente desnecessario........bonito de ser ver e nada agil
<bra_chaves> e usar windows
<vitorlobo> entao prefiro coisas mais simplistas
<vitorlobo> até pq...para dar suporte é mais facil
<bra_chaves> nao sei cara
<bra_chaves> mas tipo
<bra_chaves> pensa bem, se for assim, a qualidade grafica fica paradona
<bra_chaves> o ideal eh pensar como a apple
<bra_chaves> quanto mais bonito, mais leve
<bra_chaves> quanto mais leve, mais usual
<bra_chaves> apple eh show... nao tenho mas sei que é
<bra_chaves> ja usei um tempo...
<giano_> conseguiu bra_chaves
<vitorlobo> huauhaa
<bra_chaves> vou ter que fazer gambis
<vitorlobo> to fazendo aqui uma edição no kdenlive
<bra_chaves> eh erro no backup
<bra_chaves> eu baixo
<vitorlobo> videozinho romantico
<Celsinho> apple é de mais
<Celsinho> ;)
<Celsinho> heheh
<vitorlobo> para minha gringa
<bra_chaves> e ele ta corrompido
<vitorlobo> paquerando gringa é osso mano
<giano_> hum
<vitorlobo> uahuhahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> paquero uma chinesa uma mexicana, uma canadense
<vitorlobo> tem de ser cardapio variado
<vitorlobo> franco atirador
<vitorlobo> onde acertar a bala perdida
<vitorlobo> amém
<giano_> kkkkkkkkk
<bra_chaves> kkkk
<bra_chaves> assim q funciona
<giano_> bra_chaves isso que é foda nos servers o cara acaba as vezes tendo que fazer gambi pois não pode parar o serviço para reinstalar o sistema :(
<bra_chaves> mas o serviço ta parado
<bra_chaves> www.brathena.org
<giano_> então reinstala
<giano_> meti pilha lá para eles meterem debian garanto que vais ter menos problem do que com centos
<bra_chaves> debian eh melhor pra server?
<giano_> eu particularmente acho melhor
<bra_chaves> centOS acabou ne!?
<bra_chaves> ta um lixo depois da 5.0
<giano_> kkkkkk
<giano_> pior
<giano_> sei la vai do que o cara mais usa
<bra_chaves> eu uso o centOS por comodidade
<giano_> se bem que não recomendo ubuntu-server nem slackware o ubuntu por bug eo slackware pelo trabalho eo inferno do pam kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> to pensando em bolar e vender uns adesivos escritos assim ...em illustração
<vitorlobo>  cole o pinguim na janela
<vitorlobo> magina o tanto de gente colando o pinguim nos stands , lojas da microsoft
<vitorlobo> mininu........guerra urbana..........amo
<vitorlobo> uhauahauhhuhaua
<Celsinho> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Celsinho> vitorlobo,
<idUb> bom dia pessoal..
<vitorlobo> opa, bom
<vitorlobo> =]
<idUb> chegando na calada da noite
<vitorlobo> carai
<bra_chaves> bom dia
<vitorlobo> 3 horas ja
<bra_chaves> 3am
<vitorlobo> nem vi o tempo passando
<bra_chaves> omg
<bra_chaves> porra
<bra_chaves> amanha tenho prova de algebra as 10
<bra_chaves> e eu aqui
<vitorlobo> zumbi algebrando
<bra_chaves> tava estudando aqui
<idUb> hehehheee
<idUb> nerd tem dessas
<bra_chaves> mas eh bem de boa
<idUb> troca o dia pela noite kkk
<bra_chaves> kkk
<bra_chaves> normal
<bra_chaves> nao consigo estudar de via
<bra_chaves> dia
<bra_chaves> eh mta luz
<bra_chaves> nao aguento
<idUb> huahauaaa
<idUb> estudando em braile
<bra_chaves> eh por ai
<bra_chaves> fotofobico
<idUb> hehee
<idUb> e eu aqui na luta com ubuntu 11.04
<idUb> que tiraram suporte a placa intel i8xx
<idUb> ubuntu tem suporte a HT??
<idUb> aqui so sobe se eu desabilitar o ht na bios.
<vitorlobo> idUb: tenho uma solução pra vc...caso n goste do unity
<vitorlobo> se quizer saber.........
<idUb> vitorlobo unity nem subiu aqui
<vitorlobo> idUb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHgp8BGZfOc
<vitorlobo> xfce 4.8
<idUb> uso um dell gx270 e creio que o video não suporte o 11.04
<vitorlobo> no lugar do unity
<idUb> hummmmmmm
<vitorlobo> e funfa lindo
<idUb> mas ai.. o legal seria ter o unity hehehe
<vitorlobo> na verdade nao
<vitorlobo> é trízarro
<vitorlobo> além do que
<idUb> eu gostei
<vitorlobo> o xfce custimiza ao modo unity
<idUb> mas preferia gnome 3
<vitorlobo> vc ja experimentou o unity na pratica?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> fiquei 1 semana nele
<idUb> ainda não.. so vi hehehe
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> hehehe entao é aquilo
<vitorlobo> experimenta!
<idUb> gnome 3 eu goatava
<vitorlobo> como dizia a schincariol
<idUb> usava com o 10.04
<giano_> vou de gnome3 achei melhor como uso arch fico no gnome
<vitorlobo> gnome 3 está nos mesmos moldes...ambos tentando copiar o macosX lentidão e incompatibilidade com uma kacetaaada de pc
<idUb> gnome 3 é o bicho..
<vitorlobo> gnome3 demorou una 10 min pra abrir meu terminal
<giano_> aqui no arch não existe lentidão nenhuma
<vitorlobo> uma travadeira sobrenatural
<idUb> pega nisso.. tem de ter uma maquina nova pra rodar esses
<vitorlobo> ai ai
<idUb> minha é um P4
<vitorlobo> T_T deixa meu dinossauro queto
<idUb> imagina
<vitorlobo> ele rodava tão bunitinho
<vitorlobo> ahuauhhuaha
<vitorlobo> aqui roda unity
<vitorlobo> n fica lento
<idUb> aqui roda unity, mas numa instabilidade animal..
<vitorlobo> mas o unity te impossibilita de customizar a interface  "ainda "
<giano_> vai de openbox com fbpanel pcmanfm e awn que fica rapido e bonito a personalização é com vc
<idUb> se abro uma janela ela não aparece no desktop;..
<idUb> so consigo ver os menus
<idUb> vou de 10.10 mesmo.. downgrade
<giano_> xmonad fica mais rapido que openbox
<idUb> ubuntu desde o 10.04 ta com isso..
<idUb> lança versão cheia de bug
<_DS2_Minina_> Boa noite!
<giano_> boa noite
<idUb> daqui uns 3 meses quando ja tiver o alpha do 11.10 o 11.04 fica bom. kk
<idUb> boa noite
<_DS2_Minina_> Gente, venho aqui porque tenho um grande carinho pelo canal. Mas meu Ubuntu deu um MEGA pau, que vou ter que pedir um amigo para dar uma olhada =/
<idUb> hehheee
<_DS2_Minina_> Na Campus party o pessoal que estava lá instalando para a galera, disse que quem instalou, instalou errado
<_DS2_Minina_> Em relação as partições e tal.
<_DS2_Minina_> Fui lá... baixei até a mãe....
<_DS2_Minina_> E depois ele não carrega mais... não consigo entrar nele mais.. aqui é dual boot (claro)
<_DS2_Minina_> =/
<vitorlobo> _DS2_Minina_ conte-nos sobre o mega pau
<vitorlobo> _DS2_Minina_ na hora de escolher o sistema operacional, vai direto para o windows sem perguntar se vc quer escolher outro?
<Guest7089> Buenas noches!
<vitorlobo> _DS2_Minina_: ?
<jahminho_> olá personas.
<vitorlobo> ae
<vitorlobo> é
<jahminho_> quantas pessoas acordadas por aqui?
<vitorlobo> vo instalar essa tranquera mermo
<vitorlobo> kde lentidao do capeta
<jahminho_> putz, aqui tô usando com gnome.
<jahminho_> no kde eu me perco.
<vitorlobo> gnome 3.0?
<_DS2_Minina_> [vitorlobo]: ?
<jahminho_> unity
<vitorlobo> o kde eu achei até mais customizavel q o gnome 2.x
<vitorlobo> unity............ to correndo
<jahminho_> gnome 3.0  ficou pesado.
<vitorlobo> demais
<_DS2_Minina_> vitorlobo Não.. el bem que me pergunta
<vitorlobo> _DS2_Minina_: quando vc poe para entrar, n entra?
<_DS2_Minina_> Mas... se eu deixar ele ir sozinho, quando ele escolhe o ubuntu... ele fica com a tela preta e acaba reiniciando vitorlobo
<jahminho_> cara, aqui to perdidão para deixar o xchat no tray icon.
<_DS2_Minina_> jahminho_ :*
<_DS2_Minina_> jahminho_ aqui é a Daiane VivoVerde =D
<vitorlobo> jahminho: unity .......... me deixou 3 dias perdido
<_DS2_Minina_> jahminho_ tá que cai ahuauhuaa
<jahminho_> caras, não tem trayicon nessa merda!
<jahminho_> kkk
<jahminho_> eu nem cai minina, reiniciei o pc aqui.
<_DS2_Minina_> Há bom
<_DS2_Minina_> então foi uma queda proposital
<_DS2_Minina_> huahau
<jahminho_> hum hum sim
<jahminho_> pq não vi a merda do trayicon
<jahminho_> gnome 2x tava tão bom
<jahminho_> mas nem quero usar a opção de rollback
<bra_chaves> ae galera
<bra_chaves> vou nessa
<bra_chaves> arrumei o VPS
<bra_chaves> teve bom
<jahminho_> fiquei FOREVER ALONE ATÉ AQUI?
<jahminho_> Dai, qual é o outro canal que você tá mesmo?
<_DS2_Minina_> rs
<_DS2_Minina_> jahminho_ é outro servidor
<jahminho_> qual é?
<vitorlobo> kct
<vitorlobo> xfce so tem 50 mb
<vitorlobo> nossa
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahua
<vitorlobo> o kde tem 350
<jahminho_> super leve esse xfce
<jahminho_> quanto será que tem o LXDE?
<vitorlobo> sei n
<vitorlobo> mas n gostei do lxde
<vitorlobo> visualmente
<jahminho_> tava usando bastante mesmo o xfce, é simples mas é bacaninha
<vitorlobo> pretendo usalo
<vitorlobo> n gosto de firulas
<jahminho_> firulas neles são bem poucas
<jahminho_> mas são legais
<jahminho_> ativando o compositor.
<jahminho_> ai dá pra deixar o painel transparente
<jahminho_> e tbm aquela sombra em volta das janelas.
<vitorlobo> as firulas do kde
<vitorlobo> deixa ele pesado
<vitorlobo> as firulas do unity...trava ele e da cada ninja bug
<jahminho_> aqui eu tô usando o gnome com unity com 1gb de ram
<vitorlobo> as firulas do gnome 3.0 não trava....... mas fica mais lento q mula manca sem cabeça e alejada.......
<jahminho_> o unity vai ficar bom, na 10.10
<vitorlobo> 11.10 ne
<jahminho_> isso isso isso
<jahminho_> sempre erro.
<vitorlobo> pode até ser
<vitorlobo> mas n gostei dele ;P
<vitorlobo> quando a gente n gosta........so dando murro em ponta de faca para se acostumar e gostar
<vitorlobo> como eu programo....e sempre to testando coisa...pesada principalmente
<jahminho_> cara, eu pensei em migrar pro debian
<vitorlobo> penso q o unity vai "fuder"  a minha vida
<jahminho_> mas ai eu tentei mas não deu certo
<vitorlobo> me falaram do debian, lm...
<jahminho_> ai pensei: se eu tenho saco para configurar uma distribuição "nua"
<jahminho_> pq não me acostumar a um ambiente novo?
<jahminho_> e o LMDE eu tenho baixado aqui
<jahminho_> mas não sei pq não consigo gravar o dvd
<vitorlobo> haha
<vitorlobo> xfce rodando aqui
<vitorlobo> até agora to gostando do bagulho
<vitorlobo> bem visual win 95
<vitorlobo> mais leve q isso....n deve ter uahaha
<ffr76> O tar não consegue compaquitar arquivos .htm alguem sabe como pq?
<Illuminarch> Bom dia
<madlatvian> anybody up not much talk
<martins> bom dia galera
<martins> meu ubuntu 11.04 usando o gnome ele bloqueia a tela mas as vezes ele nao volta fica do na tela preta....alguem pode ajudar?
<ffr76> Bom dia alguem sabe pq o tar não aceita arquivos .hmt
<martins> meu ubuntu 11.04 usando o gnome ele bloqueia a tela mas as vezes ele nao volta fica do na tela preta....alguem pode ajudar?
<pqatsi> ffr76: o tar aceita qqr coisa
<pqatsi> (na verdade a resposta ta tao mal feita quanto a pergunta. o que o ffr76 tá chamando de aceitar?)
<martins> meu ubuntu 11.04 usando o gnome ele bloqueia a tela mas as vezes ele nao volta fica do na tela preta....alguem pode ajudar?
<pqatsi> voce ja perguntou martins
<pqatsi> Desvantagens de usar PPA: Atualizar meu note pro Natty vai "regredir" meu notebook ¬¬
<ffr76> pqatsi,não aceitar quer dizer que não executa sua função de compactar arquivos .htm!!!
<pqatsi> ffr76: isso nao existe
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> ate porque linux nao distingue extensao
<pqatsi> distingue mimes
<pqatsi> mimes e magics
<ffr76> pqatsi,quando executo tar -zcfv em uma pasta.devolve a menssagem tar: opção `--.htm' não reconhecida
<pqatsi> HAuHAuHAUhAU
<pqatsi> temos um ordering fial
<pqatsi> f do tar exige um argumento
<pqatsi> ffr76: tar -cvzf nomedoarquivo.tar.gz pastaouarquivo
<pqatsi> o f tem que ser seguido pelo nome do arquivo
<pqatsi> ou vai dar pau
<ffr76> pqatsi,ok simpliciquei mas e isto mesmo
<pqatsi> o q?
<pqatsi> #portuguese #fial
<ffr76> tar -cvzf /home/xxxxx/xxxx.tar.gz /home/xxxx
<ffr76> pqatsi,devolve a menssagem tar: opção `--.htm' não reconhecida
<pqatsi> provavelmente tem algum arquivo de nome zoado
<ffr76> pqatsi,não entendi oq quer dizer com zoado!!!
<pqatsi> tente com find
<ffr76> pqatsi,sim ja achei varios arquivos.htm na pasta que quero compactar!!
<pqatsi> find . -exec tar -cvzf /tmp/teste.tar.gz "{}" +
<pqatsi> algo assim
<pqatsi> tente isso
<pqatsi> troque o .
<pqatsi> pelo diretorio que vai ter os arquivos a serem compactads
<ffr76> pqatsi,ok vou tentar
<ffr76> pqatsi,esta executando,mas oq isto faz?
<pqatsi> retire o -exec e o resto pra frente
<pqatsi> q vc descobre ;)
<pqatsi> só uma dica: quem passa a listagem pro tar e o {}
<pqatsi> e o + é exigencia do find
<pqatsi> ffr76: se vc correr o olho no find vai ver que ele é bem versatil pra gerar lista de arquivos.
<ffr76> pqatsi,ok obrigado :>)
<Bagualas> Hello, using unity is possible to attach banshee, xchat and other in tray? (near the clock)
<Bagualas> mandei no canal errado
<Bagualas> ehaiehae
<Pretto> Bagualas: é sim
<Pretto> Bagualas: procure por indicators como xchat-indicator
<Bagualas> Pretto, hummm
<PingaR0x> Bagualas: tem sim pera e
<PingaR0x> Pretto: eh que o ap
<PingaR0x> Pretto: appindicator tem um filtro agora
<Bagualas> e no caso do pidgin ?
<PingaR0x> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ?
<PingaR0x> Bagualas: ele so deixa X aplicativos nao lembro quais de cabeça
<PingaR0x> dai se vc digita isso
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ah sim
<Bagualas> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Bagualas> isso ?
<PingaR0x> sim
<Bagualas> pra liberar
<PingaR0x> da isso
<PingaR0x> e reseta a sessao
<Bagualas> ah, faltou resetar a sessao entonses
<Bagualas> hummm
<Bagualas> frescuuura
<Bagualas> brigadao
<PingaR0x> uma cerveja
<PingaR0x> ta tudo certo
<PingaR0x> ja que eh sexta
<Bagualas> bah
<Bagualas> to numa ressaca de jager
<Bagualas> q nao consigo pensar em cerva no momento
<PingaR0x> ficou legal a dica bagualas;?
<Bagualas> PingaR0x, ainda nao resetei o X
<PingaR0x> nao eh pre resetar o X
<PingaR0x> eh so pra dar logout
<PingaR0x> da conta :S
<PingaR0x> e voltar
<PingaR0x> btw estou indo almoçar
<PingaR0x> ate +
<Pretto> PingaR0x: Bagualas  alt+f2 unity
<macfire> oi
<Pretto> não precisa de logoff
<Bagualas> unity
<Bagualas> vamo ve
<Bagualas> nao foi
<macfire> então quando eu instalei a versão 10.10, eu tive que mecher em uma opção do boot, algo como nomedoset=noapci , algo assim, só que esqueci como entro nesta opção de boot para mudiar isso
<Pretto> Bagualas: nem no message-menu?
<Pretto> macfire: esc no startup
<macfire> Pretto,  obrigado
<macfire> fui instalar a nova versão
<Pretto> macfire: ou vc pode ir em /etc/default/grub
<macfire> esc, na hora que começa a rodar o cd
<macfire> aparece aquele teclado, com o Homen vitruviano do lado?
<Pretto> macfire: ah, no live?
<Pretto> macfire: sim sim,
<macfire> sim, vou instalar a nova versão
<macfire> beleza
<macfire> fuiz
<MarconM> bom dia !!
<Celsinho> MarconM, bom dia!
<MarconM> Celsinho: e ae man
<MarconM> Ursinha: bom dia
<Celsinho> beleza ? \o/
<MarconM> \\o
<MarconM> Celsinho: vou ficar queto se nao sou banido de novo
<Celsinho> hahaha, porque banido ?
<MarconM> nao gostam q falo aqui
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> tenho que me esconder
<Ursinha> Celsinho, isso pq ele nem foi banido nenhuma vez :)
 * MarconM se esconde em um palito 
<MarconM> kickado banido da no msm
<MarconM> pra min
<MarconM> Ursinha: chegando atrazada neh
<Celsinho> rs
<Ursinha> se pra mim verde e vermelho dá no mesmo não significa que é na verdade :)
<Ursinha> ué
 * Ursinha abraça MarconM 
 * MarconM chorando ... Ursinha maá
<Celsinho> kk
<MarconM> gosta de maltratar MarconM
<MarconM> Ursinha: má
<Ursinha> sigh
 * pqatsi abraça Ursinha 
 * pqatsi volta do rango e oferece um café pra Ursinha tb
<Ursinha> oeee
 * Ursinha abraça pqatsi de volta
<Celsinho> kkk
<pqatsi> Ursinha: já viu por acaso janelas do gnome-terminal sumirem de TODAS as workareas e o processo rodando nelas continuar vivo?
<chicognu> to com um problema
<chicognu> quando eu atualizo a hora no sistema a hora da bios fica desconfigurada, quando eu atualizo a hora na bios a hora do sistema fica errada
<pqatsi> chicognu: certo ou errado e relativo nesse caso
<pqatsi> provavelmente seu windows que está biruta
<pqatsi> porque ele le a hora da bios como localtime
<pqatsi> e o linux por padrão le como UTC clock
<pqatsi> ;)
<chicognu> windows
<chicognu> ?
<chicognu> o que raios é windows ? esqueci o que era isso exatamente tem uns 5 anos
<chicognu> e problema com ubuntu e como ele acerta a hora
<pqatsi> chicognu: eu acabei de explicar
<pqatsi> a hora pra bios nao interessa muito
<pqatsi> e o linux/unixes por padrao gravam a hora lá no formato UTC
<pqatsi> ou GMT, como queira
<chicognu> pqatsi,  então deixa eu perguntar de outra forma
<pqatsi> o brasil (nosso localtime) é GMT-3
<pqatsi> faz as contas e dá isso
<pqatsi> chicognu: hm
<chicognu> pqatsi, como eu atualizo a hora no sistema sem alterar a hora da bios ?
<pqatsi> chicognu: cara, vou dizer de novo, a hora da bios nao ta errada
<pqatsi> ela so tá em UTC ao inves de localtime
<chicognu> pqatsi, hummm
<pqatsi> soma 3 na hora da bios
<pqatsi> e vc vai ver que dá certo
<pqatsi> porque Brasil é GMT-3
<chicognu> pqatsi, ahhh então explique
<pqatsi> e o linux registra a hora na bios usando UTC por padrão
<chicognu> lol
<pqatsi> e não localtime
<pqatsi> chicognu: entendeu?
<chicognu> saquei
<chicognu> agora sim
<pqatsi> é só uma notação
<pqatsi> mas ainda assim
<pqatsi> dá pra modificar
<chicognu> de fato dava 3 horas de diferença
<pqatsi> é so isso
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> se voce faz MUITA questao de deixar a bios em locatime
<pqatsi> ou se voce tiver usando windows (que assume que a bios está com localtime ao inves de UTC)
<chicognu> pqatsi,  comofas ?
<chicognu> :)
<pqatsi> sudo gedit /etc/default/rcS
<pqatsi> troca UTC=yes pra UTC=no
<pqatsi> e da um restart no hwclock
<chicognu> pplask, valeu :)
<pqatsi> sacola, ipv6 temperamental
<pqatsi> ploft tb :p
<chicognu_> pqatsi, deu certo
<chicognu_> :D
<pqatsi> chicognu_: ;)
<pqatsi> chicognu_: entende que é só um erro de notação?
<chicognu_> pqatsi, sim ... estou um pouco constrangido na realidade
<pqatsi> pq?
<chicognu_> pqatsi, pq quando vc disse "o seu windows é que esta biruta" eu fiquei meio cego :P
<chicognu_> ai acabei nem prestando atenção no resto
<pqatsi> chicognu_: e pq isso acontece MUITO com winuser
<pqatsi> porque o windows assume localtime
<pqatsi> e compreensivel considerando que o windows nao e internacionalizavel
<kassioms> Boa tarde. Estou com um probleminha. Possuo no meu HD uma partição chamada DATA onde coloco todos os meus arquivos pessoais. O que acontece é que toda vez que tenho que executar um arquivo pelo Wine (Visualg por exemplo), tenho que copiá-lo para minha área de trabalho (ou outra pasta) para depois marcá-lo como executável e poder usá-lo. Tem como eu usar os arquivos direto do meu HD?
<pqatsi> kassioms: se for FAT ou NTFS, não
<kassioms> é NTFS
<BrunoPE> alguém sabe onde encontro material para compilar um kernel otimizado no ubuntu
<kassioms> pqatsi, então teria que mudar a partição para outro formato, isso?
<pqatsi> se vc quiser....
<kassioms> Blz, vlw. Vou analisar a situação com calma. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
<PingaR0x> da para usar o ntfs-3g...
<PingaR0x> montando a partição com opção de escrita e tal
<pqatsi> ai meu saco
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: leia o problema dele primeiro
<pqatsi> ntfs não seta permissoes unix. elas sao especificadas ao montar
<Ursinha> pqatsi, eu pensei a mesma coisa que o PingaR0x
<Ursinha> vai me xingar?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: nao xinguei ninguem ursula, mas vale pra vc tb ;)
<Ursinha> foi mal não saber
<pqatsi> ntfs não segura perms
<Ursinha> pqatsi, e o PingaR0x é obrigado a saber?
<Ursinha> vc não pode só falar com ele sem trata-lo feito burro?
<Ursinha> agradecemos os dois se vc conseguir, obrigada
<Ursinha> :)
<pqatsi> so porque eu falei pra ele ler o problema do rapaz primeiro ;)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eu so falei "Leia o problema e entenda que NTFS não aceita permissões Posix)
<pqatsi> ofendi ninguém
<pqatsi> nah, deixa pra lá, explicar-me vai entrar num olho e sair noutro ¬¬
<rogerio> boa tarde instalei starcraft no wine e esta sem som, alguém pode me ajudar, nunca usei o wine!
<PingaR0x> rogerio: procura playonlinux que facilitaria sua instalação de jogos, ele roda wine por baixo com uma interface agradável para se usar
<rogerio> mas ja instalei o jogo e esta funcionando, mas vou instalar!
<pqatsi> ai ai
<pqatsi> rogerio: winecfg
<pqatsi> roda num consle
<pqatsi> vai abrir tipo um painel de controle
<pqatsi> va até a aba audio
<pqatsi> e selecione pulseaudio
<pqatsi> rogerio: e nao precisa instalar nada a mais
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: nao uso wine =] só conheço playonlinux pq um colega usa
<rogerio> estou com a configuração do wine aberta na aba audio
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: Eu sei que a Ursinha vai ficar p* de raiva comigo, mas po, se não sabe  como ajudar, não fala. Ou procura informação pra ajudar ou não piora
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: não disse errado
<pqatsi> playonlinux e praticamente forçar o camarada a reinstalar o sw todo
<PingaR0x> isso fato
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: mais, pode facilitar em futuras instalações não?
<pqatsi> então pera ae
<rogerio> o driver ALSA esta selecionado mas esta escrito default
<pqatsi> nao ofereça isso como solucao ao problema dele
<pqatsi> ofereça como futura alternativa
<pqatsi> porque isso n vai resolver
<pqatsi> rogerio: veja se tem o pulseaudio ai
<DANe-se> Concordo com o pqatsi
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: ok falha minha
<DANe-se> antes de fornecer qualquer informação, google it!
<DANe-se> :)
<pqatsi> nem e google it
<pqatsi> eu falo de experiencia com o wine mesmo
<pqatsi> mas se não sabe e quer ajudar, procure antes - ai sim ;)
<DANe-se> exato
<DANe-se> isso que eu quis dizer
<rogerio> na aba audio?
<pqatsi> alias alias, rogerio
<pqatsi> acho que ta como EsounD
<rogerio> tem Driver EsounD
<pqatsi> rogerio: esse :)
<rogerio> habilitei e funcionou o som valeu pessoal?
<pqatsi> rogerio: deu ai?
<rogerio> Rodanddo agora perfeito , viva o ubuntu 10.10!
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: e ponha essa no leque de coisas que voce ja sabe arrumar ;)
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: http://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs-mac/features.html#2 pode ser paga mais faz o lance que o unix não faz
<pqatsi> errr
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: cara, NAO TEM COMO GRAVAR PERMISSOES UNIX NO NTFS
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: se tem ctz? engraçado que com esse eu consigo =]
<PingaR0x> sim estou num mac
<PingaR0x> para sua curiosidade
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: chmod +s qualquerarquivonontfs
<pqatsi> desmonta e monta noutro lugar
<pqatsi> quero ver se o suid permanece
<PingaR0x> oks 1 sec
<pqatsi> ntfs nao tem area de metadados que da pra gravar isso
<pqatsi> e se tiver, e solucao proprietaria da paragon
<pqatsi> que alias foi desenvolvida pra mac, e não pra linux
<PingaR0x> nao tava flando que era pra linux..
<PingaR0x> eu achei que tinah algo assim para linux
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: eu acho que não tem em lugar algum
<pqatsi> eu imagino inclusive que na especificaco NTFS não seja possível gravar esse tipo de dados de forma "customizada"
<pqatsi> pq vc n pode quebrar a compatibilidade
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: lembrando também que o conceito de executavel/não executavel no Mac é diferente do Linux
<pqatsi> ligeiramente, mas é
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: compila gtk no mac sem port
<pqatsi> ei, o que o gtk tem com isso?
<PingaR0x> nao complica
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> compila*
<PingaR0x> a ligeiramente tem boas mudanças
<pqatsi> cara, aqui nao e suporte mac
<PingaR0x> dependendo da aonde vai
<PingaR0x> so to comentando
<PingaR0x> nao to flando que eh suporte para mac
<PingaR0x> no momento eu estou de um mac
<pqatsi> voce quem começou com essa coisa, e mesmo assim, eu continuei so pra fazer a analogia para o Linux
<PingaR0x> 8 -rwSr-Sr--    1 lucas  staff         3  1 Mar 16:05 words.txt
<PingaR0x> pronto
<PingaR0x> btw pqatsi: nao era a intenção eh que eu usei o ntfs que tinha aqui achei que o ntfs-3g fazia o mesmo
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: monte isso noutro mac tb
<pqatsi> e monte no windows pra ver se ele nao mudou as ACLs
<PingaR0x> so tenho o meu
<PingaR0x> nao tenho windows
<pqatsi> ele deve gravar isso de uma forma não padrao
<pqatsi> anyway
<pqatsi> hora da minha aula
<Ursinha> pqatsi, se eu for esperar saber tudo pra ajudar nunca tinha ajudado ninguem
<Ursinha> pqatsi, vc fala como se ninguem nunca soubesse nada do que está falando
<Ursinha> pqatsi, gostaria que vc tivesse mais respeito pelas pessoas que se esforçam aqui no canal
<Ursinha> pqatsi, se vc sabe mais, nos ensine, senão nunca vamos aprender os pormenores, mas não nos trate por parvos pq não sabemos de todos detalhes
<MarconM> alguem sabe por que a partição swap no gparted tem um cadeado atraz .. eu nao consigo deletar e nem formatar
<PingaR0x> MarconM: se ta tentando mandar ela embora, no sistema ativo?
<MarconM> claro qe nao
<MarconM> eu to no live cd
<PingaR0x> eita
<EvilUrsinha> PingaR0x, o live bizarro que ele tá usando usa o swap
<EvilUrsinha> ele tem que bootar com opção noswap
<PingaR0x> mais pera e
<PingaR0x> que live cd usa swap?!
<EvilUrsinha> PingaR0x, esse ai que ele usa
<EvilUrsinha> MarconM, como chama mesmo?
<MarconM> bom vou ensinar aqui apra todos aprenderem
<Andre_Gondim> MarconM, você precisa desativar, ou algo assim, eu fiz um tempo atrás, não lembro qual a opção que tem, mas é possível sim apagar
<MarconM> abre o terminal como root
<MarconM> e digita swapoff -a
<MarconM> ele vai desabilitar todas as swap
<MarconM> e dae o cadeado sai .. e pode formatar com o gparted
<MarconM> deu certo aqui agora ... vlw gente
<PingaR0x> MarconM, o bizarro é um livecd usar swap...
<MarconM> PingaR0x: nem me diga
<MarconM> euheaueahueahuha
<PingaR0x> nunca tinha visto isso
<MarconM> kkkkk
<PingaR0x> MarconM, so por curiosidade que livecd eh esse?
<mateus> tarde
<MarconM> slitaz
<MarconM> mas ja tinha acontecido comigo no ubuntu tambem
<MarconM> tarde !!
<MarconM> alguem aqui vai no fisl12
<Celsinho> que que é isso MarconM ?
<Celsinho> rs
<PingaR0x> MarconM: pvt
<MarconM> PingaR0x: voltei
<rogerio> boa tarde alguém sabe como deixar o efeito neve do compiz abrindo junto com o sistema
<rogerio> ?
<rogerio> ccomo faço para atualizar o firefox 3.6 para o 4.0 no ubtu 1010
<rogerio> como faço para atualizar o firefox 3.6 para o 4.0 no ubtu 1010
<Hyuristyle> central de programas, talvez?
<pyro1> a minha rede n esta entrando em sites como o google, aqui só entra se tiver o proxy no navegador, oq pode ser ?
<Andre_Gondim> a falta do proxy talvez....
<MarconM> !ping
<MarconM> cade o boot
<pyro1> Andre_Gondim aqui entra alguns sites como globo.com mas n entra no google, quando add no proxy do navegador, daih eu consiguo acessar ,oq pode ser ?
<Andre_Gondim> pyro1, dá um ping no ip e no host, pode ser DNS
<pyro1> Andre_Gondim ta pingando todos servidores
<Andre_Gondim> pyro1, host e ip?
<pyro1> Andre_Gondim: verdade, eu pinguei no host e n foi
<pyro1> no ip foi
<EvilUrsinha> alguem poderia tentar entrar em http://ubuntuforuns.org, por favor?
<pyro1> Andre_Gondim oq pdoe ser ?
<EvilUrsinha> ubuntuforums.org, ta estranho
<pqatsi> o.0
<Andre_Gondim> pyro1, e no host???
<pqatsi> pyro1: rota
<pyro1> pqatsi quais os arquivos q configuram isso ?
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install mtr && mtr --report --report-wide www.google.com
<pqatsi> pyro1: rota é problema do seu provedor
<pqatsi> ou seu caso um dos gateways no meio do caminho seja seu, o que imagino nao ser o caso a nao ser que pare no seu roteador wireless (se tiver)
<pyro1> pqatsi mas quando eu coloco o proxy no navegador, eu consiguo acessar o google
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> o proxy pode estar usando uma rota diferente
<pqatsi> voce nao disse onde exatamente está seu proxy
<pqatsi> se ta no mesmo servidor, na mesma rede, em redes diferentes, paises diferentes
<pqatsi> em marte...
 * pqatsi com medo do nick EvilUrsinha :p
<Celsinho> oque voces falam do slackware ?
<pqatsi> Celsinho: no trolling plz
<pyro1> pqatsi esta aqui na mesma rede
<Celsinho> ?
<pyro1> no servidor 1
<pqatsi> pyro1: e só o google não acessa
<pqatsi> isso?
<pqatsi> o resto vai?
<pyro1> pqatsi: varios sites
<pyro1> eu consiguo acessar o globo.com e nao consiguo uol.com.br e google.com.br
<pqatsi> ta, que seja, varios sites abrem, outros nao.
<pqatsi> pyro1: roda essa linha boboca ai:
<pyro1> pqatsi: hum
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install iproute mtr pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf && mtr --report-wide --report www.uol.com.br | pastebinit && ip a l | pastebinit && ip r l | pastebinit
<pqatsi> acho que isso dá
<pyro1> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> suporte non-ubuntu = offtopic
<pqatsi> proximo!
 * pqatsi acha que vai fazer igual o povo do alsa fez: um script de pré-diagnóstico da máquina, so que com um aviso gigante dizendo "VOCE NAO ESTA USANDO UBUNTU" caso o lsb-release de diferente :D
<Celsinho> pqatsi, voce tem windows instalado tambem ?
<pqatsi> EvilUrsinha: faz a bondade?
<Andre_Gondim> EvilUrsinha, tá fora essa url de fórum, mas esse não é o fórum do Brasil
<Andre_Gondim> o do Brasil é ubuntuforum-br.org
<Andre_Gondim> EvilUrsinha, e o internacional que é o que tu queria o correto é http://ubuntuforums.org/
<EvilUrsinha> Andre_Gondim, eu só escrevi o nome errado, corrigi depois.. mas voltou agora
<Andre_Gondim> Vi no twitter Dos 6 (sem zuar o palmeiras) servidores de DNS do .br 3 estão fora, simples assim.
<Andre_Gondim> então se alguém tiver com problema de navegação, pode ser normal
<eros> sempre que abilito o metacity aqui da erro alguem pode me ajudar?
<eros> alguem?
<UdontKnow> evilursinha: evil you
<eros> sempre que abilito o metacity aqui da erro alguem pode me ajudar?
<Celsinho> como chama aquele programa que fica o tempo aparecendo o tempo ? o grau que ta hoje ?
<Celsinho> igual aqui,
<Celsinho> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/156/405394003_15b04e2c2e_o.png
<EvilUrsinha> UdontKnow, evil me
<Celsinho> EvilUrsinha, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/07/azenis-theme-pack-for-gnome-ubuntu-deb.html
<Celsinho> como coloc isso aqui ?
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> a previsao do tempo etc..
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, deixa ver que até eu gostei do negocio do clima no desktop
<UdontKnow> evilursinha, cheguei de Zürich hoje, to destruido
<Celsinho> intão, isso mesmo!
<UdontKnow> heheh
<EvilUrsinha> o meu é um pouco diferente
<EvilUrsinha> UdontKnow, que beleza
<UdontKnow> mas ainda vou pra chacara
<eros> pessoal alguem me ajuda a atibilitar o metacity
<Celsinho> EvilUrsinha, voce sabe ?
<adilio> alguem online ae ?
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, não, mas vou olhar
<Celsinho> adilio, não
<UdontKnow> adilio, nao
<Celsinho> rs
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, pois não
<adilio> preciso de ajuda instalar drive nvidia no ubuntu 11.04
<adilio> alguem pode me ajuda ?
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, http://ubuntuone.com/p/rSE/
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, só uma coisa, esse tema é pra gnome
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, é bem simples, instala o deb que tem na pagina do deviantart
<Celsinho> que lindo
<EvilUrsinha> baixa e clica com o direito que tem opção de instalar
<adilio> poderiao por gentilesa alguem fala alguma coisa pra me ajuda com minha placa de video se nao for encomodar ninguem ?
<EvilUrsinha> mas só vai funcionar no gnome
<Celsinho> no modo classico ?
<Celsinho> voce usa o unity ou modo classico ?
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, acho mais facil alguem ajudar vc se vc disser qual problema vc está tendo
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, unity
<Celsinho> modo classico né
<Celsinho> http://www.blogdorenan.com/2011/05/nvidia-no-ubuntu-1104.html
<Celsinho> adilio, ve se ajuda
<EvilUrsinha> eu uso unity
<Celsinho> query EvilUrsinha
<EvilUrsinha> a barra só tá escondida
<Celsinho> como deixo ela escondida?
<Celsinho> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshots/viewshot.php?codigo=2244&shot=BitchX.Xchat.amsn.Torsmo.jpg
<Celsinho> é de 2004
<Celsinho> hahaha
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, faz o que te falei
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, e le primeiro o que vc passa pros outros, né :)
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, vc poderia dizer qual o problema que vc está tendo?
<Celsinho> EvilUrsinha, como assim le primeiro ?
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, ué, ce mandou o negocio de 2004 pro menino
<UdontKnow> heh
<EvilUrsinha> mais fácil essa mesa virar um cisne do que um tutorial de driver de video de 2004 funcionar hoje :P
<UdontKnow> isso e o que eu chamo de ajuda
<Celsinho> EvilUrsinha, nao, mandei pra voce ver,
<Celsinho> minha screenshot de 2004
<Celsinho> :P
<EvilUrsinha> pra mim?
<EvilUrsinha> AH
<EvilUrsinha> eu sou uma anta
<EvilUrsinha> desculpa Celsinho
<EvilUrsinha> achei que o tutorial era de 2004
<adilio> evilursinha
<Celsinho> não,
<UdontKnow> haha
<adilio> o arquivo ta em .run
 * EvilUrsinha abraça Celsinho 
<EvilUrsinha> desculpa :)
 * Celsinho fica muito feliz
<adilio> e tenho q instala em modo texto so q to imprimindo os comandos pra ver se da certo
 * Celsinho fica muito feliz em ganhar um abraco de EvilUrsinha \o/
<UdontKnow> cuidado, esse abraco foi evil
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, é pq o instalador da nvidia é modo texto mesmo
<Celsinho> ta desculpado!
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, pq vc não pode estar na interface gráfica pra instala-lo
<Celsinho> :)
 * UdontKnow corre
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, vc instalou os drivers recomendados pelo ubuntu antes de tentar fazer isso?
<Celsinho> intao EvilUrsinha, não entendi oque voce falo!
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, assim
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, se vc olhar no post que me mostrou, ele linka pro site onde tem o pacote deb pra instalar o tema
<EvilUrsinha> vc baixa o pacote deb, clica com o botão direito em cima dele e escolhe "Abrir com central de programas ubuntu"
<adilio> nao tem q instala eles antes ?
<Celsinho> sim abre o central de programa do ubuntu e depois EvilUrsinha
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, o ubuntu tem os esquemas dele de instalar drivers proprietarios
<Celsinho> nao to entendendo nada
<Celsinho> :/
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, qdo vc manda abrir na central ele abre a pagina do pacote
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, fio, vc tá instalando um pacote :)
<adilio> entao tenho q instala o drive do ubuntu primeiro ?
<EvilUrsinha> um pacote que é o tema
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, não é do ubuntu, mas é o que o ubuntu sugere pra vc
<Celsinho> hum
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, assim ele instala pra vc
<Celsinho> ta aberto a central, e depois EvilUrsinha
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, então vc tem que instalar o pacote, pra depois usar
<Celsinho> como chama o pacote
<EvilUrsinha> ai vai abrir na central com a informação do pacote
<Celsinho> pra eu abrir aqui
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, clica com o botão direito no .deb que vc baixou
<EvilUrsinha> se não baixou, le o log de novo que eu expliquei onde baixar, dai vc volta
<EvilUrsinha> :)
<Celsinho> eu nao baixei nada EvilUrsinha
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, vc tá no 11.04?
<Celsinho> :/
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, então leia tudo o que eu falei de novo
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, se sim, vai no menu e procura por Drivers adicionais
<EvilUrsinha> ou additional drivers
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, ele vai fazer o serviço sujo pra vc
<alexsander> alguém instalou num PC com Sandy Bridge (i3/i5/i7 novos) usando os gráficos onboard?
<Celsinho> voce so me passo um link so
<Celsinho> que é da sua screen
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, fio, vc me passou um link
<EvilUrsinha> <EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, assim
<EvilUrsinha> <EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, se vc olhar no post que me mostrou, ele linka pro site onde tem o pacote deb pra instalar o tema
<EvilUrsinha> <EvilUrsinha> vc baixa o pacote deb, clica com o botão direito em cima dele e escolhe "Abrir com central de programas ubuntu"
<adilio> hum...
<adilio> vou tenta se em caso nao de certo vou usa esse ak msm
<EvilUrsinha> tem que ler um pouco
<adilio> sim uso o 11.04
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, tenta ai
<EvilUrsinha> nem precisa sair
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, vc tá usando o unity?
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, e seu sistema é em ingles ou portugues?
<adilio> q q e esse unity ?
<adilio> pt-br
<Celsinho> um
<Celsinho> agora entendi
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, é essa cara do ubuntu com essa barra do lado esquerdo
<Celsinho> EvilUrsinha, nao to achando para download ele
<Celsinho> :@
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, procura mais um pouco
<adilio> sim
<adilio> q q tem ela ?
<adilio> aplicativos ?
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, eh eh
<Celsinho> EvilUrsinha, ta la o link,
<adilio> hum....
<Celsinho> mais, vai pra outra hp mostrando outra scree
<Celsinho> screen
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, aperta a tecla pra aparecer (a tecla do windão) e digita propr
<EvilUrsinha> vai aparecer uma opção Drivers adicionais
<EvilUrsinha> ou coisa que o valha
<EvilUrsinha> o icone é uma placa de alguma coisa
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, mais um pouco o link vai pular na sua cara
<EvilUrsinha> :P
<EvilUrsinha> se fosse uma cobra vc tava morto
<EvilUrsinha> ^^
<adilio> sim apareceu
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, clica nele
<Celsinho> a deixa
<EvilUrsinha> esse é o gerenciador de drivers proprietários do ubuntu
<Celsinho> nao consegui achar
<Celsinho> ;/
<adilio> instalar ?
<EvilUrsinha> Celsinho, pelo amor de Deus, tá no canto superior direito da tela
<EvilUrsinha> Download file
<EvilUrsinha> DEB download
<EvilUrsinha> adilio, se aparecer opção, veja o que ele fala que é melhor pra sua placa de video
<adilio> ok
<Celsinho> agora eu vi :/
<Celsinho> EvilUrsinha, desculpa se te irritei
<Celsinho> :/
<EvilUrsinha> não irritou, é que o tempo é curto :/
<Celsinho> Ursinha-afk,
<Celsinho> on ainda ?
<Ursinha> imagina se não crashou tudo ahuahau
<Celsinho> Ursinha, voce instalou ele ?
<Ursinha> Celsinho, só tem um detalhe
<Ursinha> o lance do tempo não é do pacote
<Ursinha> é uma outra coisa separada
<Ursinha> que eu não sei o que é
<Ursinha> :/
<Celsinho> :@
<adilio> tentei instala tanto o 64bit e o 32 e deu varios erros
<Celsinho> voce instala ele Ursinha ?
<adilio> qual comando eu vejo se meu so e 32 ou 64 ?
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite
 * pqatsi acha uma das coisas mais legais que praticamente é exclusivo do ubuntu o gerenciador de unidades
<edvaldoscruz> alguém sabe me dizer como con figurar p TP-Link 841N no ubuntu 11.04 ?
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: qual é a experiência da vez
<pqatsi> edvaldoscruz: conecta no cabo, espera pegar ip, abre o firefox e digita 192.168.1.1 ou 192.168.0.1
<pqatsi> (varia de router pra router)
<edvaldoscruz> vou tentar esse 192.168.o.1 porque o primeiro não funcionou
<pqatsi> o nao vai resolver
<pqatsi> 0 vai
<edvaldoscruz> okay
<edvaldoscruz> vou reiniciar aqui
<edvaldoscruz> vlw
<edvaldoscruz> tentei 192.168.0.1 e diz que não é possível conectar
<Ursinha> Celsinho, tem um negocio que chama gdesklets
<edvaldoscruz> e no 192.168.1.1 também não conecta
<pqatsi> edvaldoscruz: clica com o botao direito no icone de rede e clica em informações da conexao
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<Celsinho> to instalando
<Celsinho> vamo v
<Celsinho> Ursinha, voce conhece algum algum player que toque para 5.1 ?
<Ursinha> Celsinho, ai acho que depende do seu sistema suportar 5.1, não muito do player
<pqatsi> [06/05-18:25:49] < Ursinha> Celsinho, ai acho que depende do seu sistema suportar 5.1, não muito do player
<edvaldoscruz> pronto e depois ?
<pqatsi> Dono de uma SB Audigy diz: O Pulseaudio reconhece o device e tem que dar os perfis de 2.0, 2.1, 4.0, 5.1, etc... e voce seleciona no mixer do pulsesaudio
<pqatsi> tendo isso, se sua fonte tiver o suporte a 5.1, mplayer e xine terão também e repassarao ao pulse
<pqatsi> funciona
<pqatsi> mas tem que configurar o perfil - ao menos na audigy
<pqatsi> edvaldoscruz: oia o ip do gateway
<pqatsi> é nele que vc tem que conectar
<edvaldoscruz> endereço IP É 200.161.113.247
<pqatsi> o.0
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, vc tem ip valido?
<pqatsi> edvaldoscruz: voce já tem ip direto na sua maquina
<pqatsi> quer configurar o que?
<pqatsi> provavelmente seu pc ta ligado direto no modem adsl ou o que raios for
<pqatsi> e ele ta em modo bridged
<pqatsi> tudo que voce fizer em relação a rede, você faz no pc, e não no modem
<edvaldoscruz> tp-link 841 wireless
<Celsinho> nossa desci ali fora pra toma um ar
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> só FLASH
<Celsinho> irrul
<Celsinho> :P
<edvaldoscruz> quero ligar no wireless e conectar em outro PC
<pqatsi> mas seu roteador nem parece estar ligado no seu pc
<pqatsi> voce tem ip válido direto. esses roteadores wireless SOHO não fazem bridge por padrao
<edvaldoscruz> e como fazer então ?
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, vc precisa lidar o seu modem no roteador, e depois vc conectar no roteador
<pqatsi> e se você não ligar o roteador e configurar, fica dificil
<Ursinha> lidar não, ligar
<pqatsi> exato
<edvaldoscruz> já fiz isso e depois
<pqatsi> ai mesmo esquema
<pqatsi> deixa o ubuntu pegar ip
<pqatsi> olha qual e o ip que o roteador wireless deu
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, ai todo mundo conecta no roteador e o ubuntu faz o serviço
<pqatsi> e conecta no ip que ele falar que é gateway
<edvaldoscruz> o ubuntu deu nenhum ip ?
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, precisa só o roteador estar configurado pra funfar internet lele
<Ursinha> nele
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, o ubuntu pegou o ip
<edvaldoscruz> esse é o problema
<edvaldoscruz> com o configurar esse roteador
 * pqatsi arrisca perguntar se a Ursinha tá bem hoje
<pqatsi> edvaldoscruz: assim ue
<pqatsi> voce conecta o roteador no notebook via cabo de rede
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, vamos por partes, vc ligou o modem no roteador?
<pqatsi> espera ele pegar ip
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Ursinha> pqatsi, ele pode usar wireless do roteador, não precisa de cabo
<pqatsi> Ursinha: nao é seguro configurar roteador via wireless
<Ursinha> entra na interface web e resolve
<pqatsi> experiencia propria ;_
<pqatsi> ;)
<Ursinha> pqatsi, pq?
<edvaldoscruz> e o PC desktop
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ja tive um RT que ficou maluco com uma conf que eu fiz e ele parou de me responder na wireless :D
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, se o seu pc tiver como conectar no roteador, ele vai ter internet
<Ursinha> pqatsi, mas isso é pq essas coisas acontecem com vc :)
<Ursinha> normalmente é pra funcionar sem problemas
<Ursinha> eu configuro roteadores há muitos anos assim e nunca deu nada
<pqatsi> por isso disse querida: experiencia propria
<pqatsi> ok ok, recolher-me-ei a minha insignificância :p
<edvaldoscruz> como faço para configurar o roteador
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, conecta a internet no roteador
<edvaldoscruz> á que ele está igado no pc desktop
<edvaldoscruz> já tentei e não consegui fazer isso
<Ursinha> pqatsi, então ajuda a criança
<pqatsi> ja dei o procedimento que ele tem que fazer
<pqatsi> mas ele tem que fazer isso com o roteador ligado nele
<pqatsi> e nao com o modem ligado nele
<pqatsi> (e não, nenhum router SOHO vem configurado pra fazer bridge. ainda mais wireless)
<o_portista17> tou a tentar recuperar um backup do Evolution, mas nao consigo...da-me sempre este erro: Seleccione uma cópia de segurança válida a restaurar. ;<
<Celsinho> Ursinha, beijos
<Celsinho> =*
<Celsinho> até mais!
<Celsinho> abracos a todos!
<Ursinha> bom final de semana :)
<Celsinho> para voce tambem,
<pqatsi> [06/05-18:35:08] < edvaldoscruz> á que ele está igado no pc desktop
<Celsinho> amanha eu to ai!
<Celsinho> :)
<Pskol> falta 20 minutos para 18
<pqatsi> ai voce faz a mesma coisa que te falei lá no desktop
<Celsinho> hoje mais bem de madrugada eu do uma passada
<Celsinho> :D
<pqatsi> simples
<Celsinho> beijao
<edvaldoscruz> o modem da telefonica está ligado no tp link e o pc ligado no roteador
<pqatsi> o_portista17: a midia é confiavel?
<o_portista17> pqatsi, sim
<pqatsi> mesma versao do evolution?
<o_portista17> isso ja nao sei
<o_portista17> o backup foi feito no Arch Linux
<pqatsi> o_portista17: pode ser problema de versao
<pqatsi> Arch costuma ter versões mais bleeding edge do que o ubuntu
<pqatsi> o backup pode ter sido feito numa versao mais nova
<pqatsi> o_portista17: qual foi o ultimo update do seu arch antes do backup?
<o_portista17> eu ate tentei compilar o ultimo Evolution, mas nao consigo...
<pqatsi> (data)
<pqatsi> o_portista17: nem tente, da uma mao de obra monstro
<pqatsi> ta usando natty ou maverick?
<pqatsi> (ou outra versao mais antiga de ubuntu)
<o_portista17> 10.04
<pqatsi> o_portista17: cara, baixa um livecd do 11.04 e tenta importar nele
<o_portista17> vou tentar fazer isso no outro pc
<pqatsi> tenta la
<pqatsi> quase certeza que é discrepancia de versao
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ploft
<vitorlobo> Ursinha , pqatsi, PingaROx , licensed , Pskol , e geral ae.... boa noite
<licensed`> vitorlobo, opa amigo.. ontem tava off quando vc falou.. boa noite
<Pskol> 10 minutos para as 18 horas
<Pskol> vitorlobo,  boa noite
<vitorlobo> licensed : susas :D
<edvaldoscruz> vix. tá difícil configurar esse tp link aqui. não tem tópico nenhum na net que explica isso.
<vitorlobo> *sussa
<valter> Boa noite pessoal
<Saulo_Santos> boa valter
<valter> meu arquivo smb.conf está com erros e não tenho cópia
<valter> como conseguir uma ?
<valter> alguém pode me dar uma dica ?
<valter> parece que não tem mais ninguem por aqui
<valter> Saulo_Santos: saiu ?
<valter> alguém pode me dizer como consigo uma cópia do arquivo smb.conf do Ubuntu 10.10 ? O meu está com erros
<valter> alguém pode m responder por gentileza ?
<naufragoweb> eu já respondi..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/604267/
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-07
<marcelomauro> chec
<valter> naufragoweb: Obrigado...não tinha visto !
<valter> naufragoweb: Obrigado..não tinha visto !
<naufragoweb> blz
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, boa noite.
<naufragoweb> fala peregrinador... tudo jóia?
<ZNC> Boa noite
<Hyuristyle> ZNC: boa noite
<ZNC> como vao todas as pessoas presentes?
<Hyuristyle> ai eu ja não sei
<Hyuristyle> eu to bem...
<Hyuristyle> e vc?
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite. :)
<ZNC> pelo o que estou vendo, pelo dia q passou, posso lhe garantir eu estou bem :-D
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<ZNC> :) peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, de uma olhadinha nisso aqui... http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAJP_fqkZ-4p_lsptxFe67kPZpdimEPPgG_0vSFxheK3EWqEIt6-B0LlciQUz3Li20ML3mzntyuHH7g212GIwLnMAm1T1ULeAuSQZ-yur7UVsItJ7GN3frsfs.jpg
<peregrinator_six> desculpa ai não mas não aguentei não... :p
 * peregrinator_six XD
<ZNC> srrs
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<ZNC> este canal não é bem um lugar para conversas, vamos preferir outro local peregrinator_six, aceite meu convite
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, não precisa não, não vou mandar mais aquin não! ;)
<ZNC> apenas aceite o convite
<peregrinator_six> uai soo, então tá... :)
<fslima0> Ursinha: !@#$%^
<Hyuristyle> hsuahsauhusahuas
<Hyuristyle> dahora a tirinha peregrinator_six xD
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, :)
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, se tem orkut...?!
<Hyuristyle> tenho
<Hyuristyle> mas quase num uso
<Hyuristyle> na verdade abandonei faz tempo
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> só entro qnd alguem me envia alguma coisa
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, pvt
<ruffleS> olá pessoal. qual é o programa que vocês usam pra editar id3 tags?
<ZNC> kid3
<ZNC> show
<ZNC> easytag bom
<ruffleS> o easytag eu conheço mas tô procurando alternativas melhores. o kid3 eu nunca usei
<ZNC> kid3 :D
<ZNC> kid3 nota 9 easytag nota 6,5
<ZNC> nota 10 nunca achei :|
<ruffleS> e o MusicBrainz Piccard?
<ZNC> nunca testei
<ruffleS> esse kid3 é qt. eu prefiro evitar programas em qt por causa das dependencias
<ZNC> entendo ruffleS, então o melhor  a fazer é codar um :(
<ruffleS> heheheeh difícil hein!
<ruffleS> to instalando o tal do audio tag tool
<ZNC> se eu tivesse um cadão de tempo ate ia codar um para vc
<ruffleS> ZNC, você usa algum media center tipo o moovida?
<ZNC> ruffleS: uso aleatoriamente mplayer amarok as vez um e as vez outro
<ZNC> sem muito tempo para ouvir musicas :|
<ruffleS> ZNC, é que eu comprei uma TV boa daí eu quero um media player pra impressionar os amigos HAHAHAH
<ruffleS> media center*
<ZNC> ruffleS: mmm
<fslima0> o.o
<fslima0> mplayer tocando Planet Earth em full HD
<fslima0> ja da pra impressionar :)
<ZNC> :)
<ruffleS> planet earth é o que?
<fslima0> seriado
<fslima0> oopsw
<fslima0> documentario
<fslima0> baixa... MTO bom
<fslima0> recomendo :)
<fslima0> sobre a natureza, o planeta terra
<fslima0> tem o life  tbm que eh bom
<ruffleS> mmmmmm.. vou baixar dps
<ruffleS> obrigado pela dica
<tiagoout> Boa Noite, gostaria de saber se alguém poderia me ajudar, é que estou tentando jogar america's army 2.5, mas o jogo está muito lento tenho geforce fx 5500.
<tiagoout> o log do xorg mostra esse erro: Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0$
<giano_> pow mano de novo sua placa é muito antiga não tem frequencias suficiente não roda esse jogo
<tiagoout> tem algum jogo fps bom que rodaria?
<giano_> assaltcube
<tiagoout> sera que bf2 no wine rodaria, no xp funcionava?
<tiagoout> no xp funcionava!
<Josue_Rezende> boa noite pessaol
<tiagoout>  e esse erro o que poderia ser, procurei no google , mas tá tudo em ingles: Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0$
<wendell_> e ai galera
<wendell_> vale a pena
<wendell_> atualizar da versão 10.10
<wendell_> p/ 11.04
<fslima0> vale sim, mas eh melhor fazer um backup, e instalar do zero sem fazer upgrade
<tiagoout> depois de fazer upgrade tem como acessar o 11.10?
<tiagoout> quer dizer o 10.10
<tiagoout> ??
<tiagoout> no grub tem a opção versão antiga, tem como passar os arquivos de um para outro?
<peregrinator_six> alguem pode me dizer por que o cromium no ubuntu 11 não faz som na opção do google tradutor se ontem mesmo o chromium 11 fazia no ubuntu 10.10 que eu tava usando...?!
<wendell_> vlw fslima8
<Josue_Rezende> opa opa
<omelete> licensed`,  até hj ñ consegui configurar o virtualbox
<omelete> mais de 1 hora tentando e nada
<MarconM> omelete: configurar o que
<MarconM> num precisa configurar nada .. voce instala e usa
<omelete> MarconM,  modo bridge
<MarconM> no mais aqui .... é suporte ubuntu
<MarconM> #vobx
<MarconM> #vbox
<MarconM> :D
<omelete> num sei ingreis
<MarconM> omelete: google translator
<MarconM> vou la com voce
<MarconM> entra la
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS,
<ruffleS> ?
<vitorlobo> fala pessoar
<vitorlobo> avemariah viu
<vitorlobo> deu trampo mas foi
<vitorlobo> kde fí de uma egua
<vitorlobo> pra tirar ele moh trampo
<vitorlobo> o jeito é.......... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<vitorlobo> ccsm..
<vitorlobo> e gambiarra nesse ubuntu 11.04
<vitorlobo> :|
<jackdi0> haha, ex Windows user e seus linguajares
<jackdi0> Gostei do "fi de uma egua" :D
<vitorlobo> quem nunca foi windows user q atire a primeira pedra
<vitorlobo> ;P
<vitorlobo> fui old windows user
<vitorlobo> desde 3.11
<vitorlobo> pena q n me orgulho disso
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: o.o
<vitorlobo> xubuntu-desktop
<vitorlobo> enganação :|
<vitorlobo> mais pesado q o gnome 2x
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, \o/
<Celsinho> Ursinha, oiex
<vitorlobo> to tendo q engolir o ubuntu por hj hehe
<_4_7_3_> boa noite!
<Hyuristyle> _4_7_3_: boa
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, porque ?
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: kde ontem começou a travar com meus programas e tal ...ja previa isso
<vitorlobo> pra tirar o kde é uma baita duma putaria
<vitorlobo> dai instalei o xfce
<vitorlobo> deu um bug no gerenciamento de telas q nem com reza braba consertou
<vitorlobo> tive q remove-lo
<vitorlobo> e to aqui no unity do ubuntu 11.04
<vitorlobo> com minhas gambiarras de sustentação
<vitorlobo> uahuaha
<Celsinho> uiaehiuaehiuhaeiuae
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: ta com ubuntu qual ai?
<Celsinho> 11.04
<vitorlobo> vou ver se arrumo algum ambiente digno
<vitorlobo> alguém ae usa o lxde?
<Celsinho> query vitorlobo
<Celsinho> :)
<corvolino> Celsinho, :)
<Celsinho> corvolino, nossa
<Celsinho> quanto tempooo
<corvolino> :P
<xGrind> corvolino; \o
<corvolino> opa
<corvolino> tem tempo que entrei aqui viu
<Hyuristyle> flw ae
<vitorlobo> pronto
<vitorlobo> LXDE
<vitorlobo> auhauauhauha
<vitorlobo> ULTRA SIMPLES leve..rapido BAGARAIO
<vitorlobo> gostei
<xGrind> vitorlobo; tem qts de ram?
<vitorlobo> tenho 2gb
<vitorlobo> deixa ve qto gasta
<corvolino> free -m ai
<vitorlobo> 30%
<vitorlobo> 650 e tantos
<vitorlobo> pensei q era mais leve
<vitorlobo> haha
<vitorlobo> foda
<vitorlobo> mas....gostei da simplicidade dele
<vitorlobo> n gosto de firulas
<ruffleS> e é.. esse comando não mede c/ exatidão
<vitorlobo> gosto de agilidade
<corvolino> CARAMBA
<corvolino> tem o que aberto ai?
<vitorlobo> so xchat, kmess, e firefox
<corvolino> 335 gnome3 aqui
<corvolino> xchat,empathy e chromium
<xGrind> kmess?
<vitorlobo> gnome3 aqui trava q é uma blz
<xGrind> ké usar qt com gtk?
<vitorlobo> kmess é tipo emesene
<vitorlobo> so q mais legalzinho
<xGrind> kmess usa dependencia do kde
<corvolino> ps. eu não uso ubuntu
<Celsinho> corvolino, qual voce usa ?
<ruffleS> sudo pacman -Syu ZNC
<corvolino> arch
<_4_7_3_> pow? será que sou o único que usa ubuntu aqui?
<Pskol> vitorlobo, eu ja usei
<Pskol> bem leve, rodava numa pc com 256 de ram e era uma beleza
<corvolino> _4_7_3_, o Andre_Gondim usa, o Pretto usa e muitos outros
<corvolino> :P
<_4_7_3_> <corvolino> me sinto menos só^^
<Pskol> o ChanServ deve usa tbm
<corvolino> eu já usei
<corvolino> :)
<Pskol> eu usei ate a 7.04, depois so vieram versoes furada
<corvolino> a melhor foi a 6.06
<Pskol> o povo usava a 9.04 e eu de 7 ainda heheh
<xGrind> eu uso 11.04
<xGrind> ;)
<Pskol> dai eu larguei de ser vagal e instalei o debian
<Pskol> to ate hj
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.8] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.5GB, 71.9% free] disk[Total: 145.8GB, 50.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI1: VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<_4_7_3_> eu usei o 11.04 achei tão confuso o mint que tentei voltar para a interface original mas, as bordas das janelas sumiram todas junto com as barras do sistema, não vi outra forma a não ser formatar e reinstalar o 10.10
<xGrind> uso xubuntu 11.4
<xGrind> 11.04
<corvolino> olha
<corvolino> para MIM, se quer usar ubuntu
<corvolino> tem que ser LTS e só
<corvolino> o restante é conversa
<Pskol> corvolino, vc usa o q?
<corvolino> Pskol, arch
<Pskol> hum
<Pskol> no inicio esse arch era birrento em
<Pskol> tentei instalar ele mas dava uns bug doido
<corvolino> eu peguei na fase boa :P
<Pskol> agora deve ta bem estavel
<corvolino> rapaz,tem uns contratempos ai
<corvolino> mas faz parte
<Pskol> o pacman se acha melhoe q o deb?
<corvolino> seria o apt né?
<Pskol> q seje
<corvolino> se for para mim tanto faz
<Pskol> o deb faz parte tbm senao o q seria do apt-get?
<Pskol> rsss
<corvolino> ou se o apt é
<corvolino> eu não ligo para isso
<corvolino> uso minha parada e pronto
<Pskol> kk uso minha parada e pronto
<Pskol> duplo sentido
<corvolino> que seja
<corvolino> ;D
<Pskol> vo durmi galera
<Pskol> flw ae corvolino
<corvolino> abraços
<Pskol> fui
<_4_7_3_> pessoal estou indo tenham uma ótima noite^^
<Ursinha> não sei pq o pessoal entra aqui pra falar mal de ubuntu
<Ursinha> acho que é vontade de aparecer...
<xGrind> wendell_; \o
<corvolino> Ursinha, ;O
<ruffleS> Ursinha, só pode...
<vitorlobo> zumbis de plantao
<edvaldoscruz> Nossa ! Na encontrei nada de como configurar o Tp-link 841N no ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Stylles> ai rapaziada
 * peregrinator_six todo mundo dormindo ainda... :P
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: ae veio
<vitorlobo> fala ae pessoal
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, bom dia!
<vitorlobo> celsinho: ae
 * peregrinator_six não entende o porque do ubuntu 11 recorrer a swap mesmo se utilizando de 40% (restando por tanto 60% ainda pra ele gastar...) da capacidade da memória física... :S
<PingaR0x> perigrator_six: digita free -m no terminal que vc entende
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: primeiro bom dia.
<peregrinator_six> segundo, pra que isso ai...?!
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: ve a memoria cacheada e buffeada
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: to usando o lxde aqui
<PingaR0x> que o gnome-system-monitor nao mostra
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: anti-ontem tava com o ubuntu 10.10 e ele nunca recorreu a swap mesmo eu fazendo uso das meams coisas que faço agora no ubuntu 11... :S
<peregrinator_six> *mesmas...
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: primeiro cola o free -m ae
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604445/
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: tirar efeitos do compiz ajuda
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: mias usar swap da nada
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: peregrinator_six: mias usar swap da nada...?!
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: swap so se usa quando nao consegue fazer o mesmo na memoria ram
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: resumindo a 11.04 consome mais que a 10.10
<virtu> que sono cara
<virtu> que preguica
<Celsinho> iuaheiuae
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: demorou pra caramba só pra falar o que eu tava careca de saber... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<PingaR0x> =]
<PingaR0x> eu to no cell
<PingaR0x> to a meio por hora
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: no ubuntu 10.10 eu usava o compiz com os extras até o talaço e nada de coçar minha swap, nunca mesmo! ;)
<PingaR0x> 10.10 n tinha unity
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: exato, eis o real problema do novo ubuntu 11... :P
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: xubuntu,kubuntu,lubuntu para vc
<PingaR0x> =[
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: tão somente unity mesmo mas sem os milhares de bugs que ele tem já tava muito baum, to super adaptado a ele já! :)
<PingaR0x> entao usa com swap
<PingaR0x> n da mada
<PingaR0x> nada*
<peregrinator_six> apesar disso me incomodar sei que não da, será o jeito por enquanto...
<PingaR0x> pq incomoda?
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x:  por que antes não tinha necessidade mesmo usando as mesmas coisas, isso é retrocesso... :S
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: vai ser assim, se não tiverem mudanças significativas até o mes que vem então o ubuntu 11 desce e o LM 11 assume o posto! ;) http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1746
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: uma coisas lhe garanto, o LM 11 nõa vai usar minha swap tendo mais de 40% de memo física pra gastar ainda! ;)
<peregrinator_six> *coisa...
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: vc entendeu oque o free -m te mostrou?
<peregrinator_six> *não...
<PingaR0x> entao
<PingaR0x> vou te explicar
<PingaR0x> lah ele mostrou o consumo da sua memoria
<PingaR0x> fisica
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: to com o monitor do sistema aberto! ;)
<PingaR0x> ele tira o buffe
<PingaR0x> e o cached
<PingaR0x> nao conta..
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: ele não está errado só está ocultando o cached memory e a buffed
<PingaR0x> do que vc me postou
<peregrinator_six> mano beleza, não to acusando ninguem não... :P
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade...
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: só to explicando o calculo que aparece no gnome-system-monitor...
<peregrinator_six> tá bem obrigado pelo seu interesse! :)
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six: que é a mgsm = (used + free) - (buffer + cached) aonde mgsm = memoria do gnome system monitor
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> free não*
<L88os> alguem pode me ajudar?
<adilio> nossa so da gente pedindo ajuda
<adilio> ia fazer isso agora
<L88os>  a comunidade linux é bem prestativa
<vitorlobo> pra usar internet wireless tenho que desconectar a net " com fio" para substituir ou, dá para usar ambas?
<adilio> da pra usa as duas
<vitorlobo> na mesma conta de provedor e tal?
<adilio> cada pc numa conecção e claro
<adilio> sim
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, voce usa adsl ?
<Celsinho> speedy ? oque voce usa ?
<vitorlobo> uso adsl no cabo...pq n uso pc movel...
<vitorlobo> velox
<adilio> da sim
<Celsinho> voce tem modem roteador ?
<Celsinho> de wirelles ?
<vitorlobo> não....meu irmao ta comprando um e me perguntando
<vitorlobo> pq n posso tirar o roteador a cabo que tenho aqui caso tenha que substituir por wireless...exceto se comprar um adaptador receptor wireless para o meu
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, funciona o seguinte modem
<vitorlobo> pq comprei ele a 5 anos atrás....
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, manda ele comprar o roteador de 150 pra cima,
<Celsinho> se possivel N
<Celsinho> porque o G é só 5mbps
<Celsinho> porque o G é só 54mbps
<vitorlobo> n tirando minha net ta otimo auhauha
<Celsinho> porque tipo
<vitorlobo> é que nem tirar uma cocaína de um drogado
<vitorlobo> abstinencia total
<vitorlobo> =D
<Celsinho> tem modelos de modem
<Celsinho> que ta la
<Celsinho> wirelles G
<Celsinho> esse g é velocidade de dados de 54mbps
<Celsinho> wirelles n , a velocidade é de 150 pra cima entende,
<vitorlobo> sempre fui invocado com coisa q tem G mesmo hein....G magazine..... camisa G
<Celsinho> tem de 150mbps e de 300mbps
<Celsinho> sabe ...
<vitorlobo> blz
<Celsinho> ai voce vai ter que tirar o cabo que fica atraz do seu pc,
<Celsinho> conectar no modem wirelles
<Celsinho> e configurar
<Celsinho> 192.168.1.1
<Celsinho> entra nesse ip
<vitorlobo> aqui ja ta
<Celsinho> e configura
<Celsinho> :D
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> mas oq eu n quero
<vitorlobo> é tirar meu cabo
<vitorlobo> sacou?
<vitorlobo> n tem necessidade de usar wireless no meu pq n é movel
<vitorlobo> agora nos notebooks de minha casa...q tem 3
<vitorlobo> tem essa necessidade
<vitorlobo> por isso quero rodar o roteador com cabo e com sem
<Celsinho> etendi!
<vitorlobo> wireless apenas nos notebooks
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, voce é de onde ?
<vitorlobo> e minha net intacta
<vitorlobo> salvador BA
<Celsinho> qual velocidade de sua net ?
<vitorlobo> 2mb
<Celsinho> hum,
<L88os> qual é o código pra mim instalar o gnome 3???
<vitorlobo> L88os: sudo apt-get install gnome3 ?
<vitorlobo> axo q é
<L88os> vou tentar
<L88os> valeu
<vitorlobo> L88os: se n instalar...digita ai
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop3
<vitorlobo> que instala
<Celsinho> gnome 3, fico legal ?
<vitorlobo> celsinho: lembra o unity.... aqui ficou travando e bugado
<vitorlobo> mas dizem q ficou bom
<L88os> não funcionou
<L88os> tem alguma outra idéia?
<vitorlobo> L88os: nem com essa outra dica q dei?
<vitorlobo> pelo ppa e tal?
<L88os> não deu
<omelete> como faço pra desligar seviços?
<vitorlobo> L88os: digita ai: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<omelete> tm algum gui?
<vitorlobo> L88os: depois sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> L88os: depois sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vitorlobo> L88os: depois sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<vitorlobo> isso deve instalar
<Celsinho> kk
<L88os> os outros 2 não
<L88os> funciona
<L88os> só o de add ppa
<vitorlobo> nem esse?
<vitorlobo> ahn
<vitorlobo> se funciona ta blz entao
<vitorlobo> o add ppa é para adicionar o repositorio
<vitorlobo> se funciona o restante é pq vc ja tem o repositorio ai
<vitorlobo> entao instala ...depois vc reinicia a sessão ( trocar usuario )
<L88os> blz
<vitorlobo> e ao invés de iniciar com ubuntu ...voce inicia com gnome3 shell
<L88os> valeu cara
<PingaR0x> omelete: to procurando
<L88os> achei um tuto certinho
<L88os> http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150226439247464
<omelete> PingaR0x,  fui pra linha de comando e instalei o rcconf, mas se tiver um gui me avisa
<PingaR0x> omelete: jobs-admin
<PingaR0x> omelete: sudo apt-get install jobs admin
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> omelete: sudo apt-get install jobs-admin
<omelete> tem q instalar tb
<omelete> ficar com o rcconf msm
<PingaR0x> omelete: mais faz oque vc pediu :X
<omelete> pensei q tinha alguma coisa  q vinha junto
<PingaR0x> nao existe vindo junto
<omelete> de qlq forma vlw
<PingaR0x> :D
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> entendi nada
<vitorlobo> colei os comandos identicos do tuto q ele tava seguindo
<vitorlobo> e ele disse q n deu certo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> e depois ele volta dizendo q achou o tuto certo
<vitorlobo> T_T
<Celsinho> hahahaha
<Celsinho> nossa o gnome 3 fico bonito né ?
<vitorlobo> ahn...tipo
<vitorlobo> é como disse ao meu amigo pegrinator
<Celsinho> ?
 * peregrinator_six peregrinator_six* só auto completar... ;)
<adilio> mudar resolução de tela alguem sabe ?
<Celsinho> oque disse a ele ?
<Celsinho> rs
<adilio> eu queria almentar minha resoluçao eu uso ubuntu alguem sabe ?
<PingaR0x> adilio: que versao usa?
<adilio> eu uso a 11.04
<PingaR0x> adilio: entao aperta
<PingaR0x> aquele simbolo no canto
<PingaR0x> vai em aplicativos
<PingaR0x> digita monitores
<Celsinho> ou se não aperte o simbolo do windows no teclado, que vai abrir a mesma coisa que voce fosse no canto!
<Celsinho> rs
<PingaR0x> celsinho: agree
<PingaR0x> se quiser ser mais rapdio
<PingaR0x> eh so apertar super a
<PingaR0x> + a* que para nos aplicativos direto
<adilio> ta falando q nao reconheceu o meu monitor oq eu faço ?
<PingaR0x> adilio: que que vc usa?
<adilio> eu uso um monitor crt de 17" da samsung
<PingaR0x> adilio, computador entao?
<PingaR0x> adilio, sabe me dizer sua placa de video?
<adilio> xfx 8500gt
<PingaR0x> instalou o driver proprietario?
<adilio> tentei instalar o drive da nvidia e da erro de tudo quanter forma
<PingaR0x> adilio: por isso teu monitor nao eh reconhecido
<PingaR0x> adilio: me diz ai, vc tentou pelo ubuntu ou com
<adilio> vc sabe um milagre pra conseguir instalar esse drive ?
<PingaR0x> o .run da nvidia?
<PingaR0x> adilio: podemos tentar
<adilio> sim
<adilio> .run maldito
<PingaR0x> adilio: nao recomendo ele nao
<adilio> tanto o 64bit como o 32bit da pau
<adilio> aparece tanto erro q nem leio mais nada
<adilio> se vc tiver uma solução vamos tenta sim
<adilio> tamo ak pra aprender msm
<PingaR0x> adilio: primeiro remove ele?
<PingaR0x> adilio: primeiro remove ele*
<PingaR0x> vai no terminal
<PingaR0x> digita nvidia-uinstall
<PingaR0x>  ou algo assim
<PingaR0x> para remover esse .run
<adilio> command not found
<PingaR0x> digita só nvidia- e da tab
<PingaR0x> ops tem que ser como root
<adilio> eu to como root
<PingaR0x> que que apareceu
<adilio> settings
<adilio> smi
<PingaR0x> nao tem uinstall?
<PingaR0x> ou algo assim
<adilio> nao
<adilio> nao apareceu unistal nao
<adilio> nao
<PingaR0x> ok
<PingaR0x> digita
<tania1> bom dia gente :)
<PingaR0x> nvidia-xconfig
<PingaR0x> axo que seria isso
<PingaR0x> tanial: dia
<L88os> estou instalando o gnome 3
<L88os> caramba, demora pra caramba
<adilio> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<adilio> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<adilio> isso q apareceu
<PingaR0x> oks
<tania1> help, não inicializa o Ubuntu aqui
<PingaR0x> adilio: reseta o computador
<adilio> aperta o botao reset ?
<tania1> a moça da faxina esbarrou no cabo de força e qdo fui religá-lo ele não quis ir não
<PingaR0x> digita reboot
<adilio> ou reiniciar ?
<PingaR0x> adilio: reboot
<PingaR0x> tanial: hum e que erro dá?
<tania1> ele não tá conseguiindo montar /sys em root/sys
<tania1> e /proc em root/proc
<tania1> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<PingaR0x> eh separada as partições?
<tania1> sim
<tania1> home swap e outra pro sistema
<PingaR0x> tanial: ve seu /etc/fstab
<tania1> ok, vou ligá-lo novamente com um live
<adilio> pronto ja dei reebot e agora ?
<adilio> pingarox ?
<PingaR0x> tenta mudar
<PingaR0x> a resolução
<L88os> quando estou fazendo download e bloqueio a tela o download continua né?
<adilio> pingarox nao deu nao
<linux> eaew bom dia
<adilio> e agora ?
<adilio> tem alguma solução mais viavel
<linux> em alguem aew ja teve problema com placa ati no ubuntu 11.04
<linux> ?
<PingaR0x> linux: ve no wiki do ubuntu, vc nao eh o primeiro que vejo flando sobre isso
<PingaR0x> adilio: lamento sei mais nenhuma não
<adilio> hauahuahauhauhauhau
<adilio> parece q estava escrito nas estrelas
<adilio> vlw assim msm
<PingaR0x> adil
<PingaR0x> adilio, se sabe qual sua resolução maxima
<PingaR0x> neste monitor?
<tania1> PingaR0x: com o live cd não estou conseguindo acesso ao fstab
<tania1> tentei o e2fsck para corrigir a partição ela pode estar aberta exclusivamente por outro programa
<PingaR0x> tanial: vai vendo se alguem consegue te ajudar que agora aqui apertou
<PingaR0x> tanial: estou enrolado
<tania1> no problem ;)
<marcelomauro> uma dúvida bem newbie: suponha que eu tenha um pacote atualizado pelo repositório cuja versão nele é 1.x e navegando na internet, vemos que a página do projeto deste pacote já lançou a versão 2.x que não consta em seu repositório. Pode-se fazer a instalação separada com o arquivo *.deb disponível no site ou não é recomendado, sendo a opçao correta esperar a atualização pelo repositório?
<adilio> pinga rox minha resoluçao mxm e 1152x864 e nao ta passando dos 1024 e nem reconhece meu monitor
<xGrind> marcelomauro; eu atualizo
<xGrind> tipo pidgin. no ubuntu 10.10 ainda era o 2.7.3, mas ja tinha o 2.7.11 pelo site. eu usava o mais novo
<marcelomauro> xGrind, mas tipo assim, por ser instalado na mão ele não é atualizado automaticamente pelo gerenciador de atualizações não é isso?
<marcelomauro> e ficam os dois pacotes instalados?
<xGrind> marcelomauro; entao cara, o pidgin instalava um ppa deles msm
<xGrind> os dois nao. atualizava
<marcelomauro> beleza
<marcelomauro> é porque usa o ppa
<xGrind> marcelomauro; vc ta kerendo instalar oq?
<marcelomauro> mas me referi no caso de baixar do site e instalar ele a partir de pacote.deb
<marcelomauro> xGrind, assim a dúvida é genérica
<xGrind> eu usava o bleachbit do site tb q era mais atual. por .deb
<marcelomauro> estou num sistema que não é o ubuntu 11.04 e tenho o anjuta 2.30... no site saiu o anjuta3.0
<xGrind> se der pra usar, usa ue =)
<xGrind> as vezes o .deb é só pro 10.10 por ex
<xGrind> dae nao da
<marcelomauro> xGrind, pois é, essa é a dúvida
<tania1> gentem, acho que corrompeu apartição do sistema e o e2fsck não está conseguindo acesso a partição para tentar corrigí-la
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; tae?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, acredito que sim...
 * peregrinator_six XD
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; cara fui colocar o alacarte aqui. tanto de coisa q ele instala do gnome o.O
<xGrind> nem sabia  q precisa de tudo isso
<peregrinator_six> nems ei do que você tá falando... :P
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; alacarte; editor de menu
<peregrinator_six> um...
<peregrinator_six> e pra que você foi colocar isso...?!
<peregrinator_six> já não tem editor de menu ai não...?!
<peregrinator_six> ?
<xGrind> no xfce nao tem
<peregrinator_six> um...
<xGrind> tipo, ta marcado q vem, mas nao acho ele nao
<tania1> problema com partiçao corrompida
<tania1> xGrind: já pegou uma partição corrompida?
<xGrind> tania1; nao
<xGrind> oq esta acontecendo?
<tania1> queda de força
<tania1> corrompeu a partição do SO
<xGrind> ;/
<xGrind> seu /home é separado?
<tania1> sim
<tania1> mas não tava querendo reinstalar
<xGrind> mas se corrompeu, e o sistema nao esta corrigindo. acho q só reinstalando mesmo
<xGrind> mas tendo o /home separado, é de boa
<licensed> tem como utilizar a barra de rolagem antiga no ubuntu 11.04? (to usando gnome)
<valdergallo> barra de rolagem ?
<licensed> a barra do nautilus por exemplo
<valdergallo> menu aparência ?
<valdergallo> só apertar super e digitar aparencia
<valdergallo> se vc estiver usando o unity
<licensed> a do firefox ta normal, a do xchat tambem.. acho que eh so do nautilus e do evince ate agora
<licensed> estou usando gnome, como havia dito
<licensed> eh preferencias do tema
<licensed> ?
<valdergallo> só utilizar o meno de aparência
<valdergallo> isso
<licensed> nao estou achando
<eros_reis> alguem sabe qual o canal irc do guia do hardware
<eros_reis> ?
<peregrinator_six> e isso por acso existe...?!
<peregrinator_six> *acaso...
<xGrind> nem sabia q tinha ;x
<peregrinator_six> conheço esse ai ó... ##hardware
<ZNC> :-)
<adilio> alguem ae sabe instala os drives do nvidia no ubuntu
<ZNC> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/instalacao-drive/304789/
<ZNC> By: http://www.google.com.br/search?q=instalando+driver+nvidia+no+ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> não é possivel, planeta ubuntu novamente fora do ar... ¬¬
<AMrDan> e ai pessoal .. boa tarde ..  alguem sabe como eu sei se o meu pc eh compativel com o compiz .. pois queria colocar uns efeitos mas nao sei se dah
<AMrDan> e ai pessoal .. boa tarde ..  alguem sabe como eu sei se o meu pc eh compativel com o compiz .. pois queria colocar uns efeitos mas nao sei se dah
<Pretto> AMrDan: 11.04?
<pqatsi> ┌─[leleobhz@daniela.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~]> glxinfo | grep direct
<pqatsi> direct rendering: Yes
<pqatsi> AMrDan: esse comando do glxinfo retornando que há o direct rendering como yes, diz que voce consegue usar compiz
<AMrDan> Pretto, nao nao .. eh o 10.10 ..
<AMrDan> pqatsi, vlw .. vou tentar
<AMrDan> pqatsi, tenho que instalar o glxinfo?
<pqatsi> AMrDan: mesa-utils
<AMrDan> pqatsi, mesa-utils??
<pqatsi> ┌─[leleobhz@daniela.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~]> dpkg -S glxinfo
<pqatsi> mesa-utils: /usr/bin/glxinfo
<pqatsi> ta nesse pacote
<AMrDan> pp, ah sim .. tentei rodar no terminal e nao consegui ...
<mateusjmf> boa tarde a todos! estão com bugs no unity?
<AMrDan> mateusjmf, eu estava cara ... voltei pro 10.10 mesmo ..
 * pqatsi pode assumir que sujeito que ja chega perguntando se tem bug no Unity é troll?
<mateusjmf> meu drive de dvd funcionava ok no 10.10 e no 11.04 fudeu
<mateusjmf> troll?
<AMrDan> mateusjmf, naum sei cara .. esse 11.4 tah(tava) meio estranho no meu note .. por isso eu voltei
<mateusjmf> uso o ubuntu desde o 8.04 e esta versão tá bonita, mais bem diferente das demais, acho que vou pro kubuntu
<AMrDan> mateusjmf, vim aki no irc .. tentei concertar, mas nao deu mt certo nao .. ele pareceu estar bem mehor mas derrepente fazia logoff
<mateusjmf> sabem se  tem requisito minimo pro kubuntu? tipo memória? tenho apenas 1 GB
<AMrDan> ppatsi, instalei o glxinfo, e executei, como sei se meu pc eh compativel com o compiz?
<marcelo_> buenas
<marcelo_> alguem conhece uma interface web que "leia" os logs gerados pelo tcpdump ?
<cicamp> oi
<marcelo_> ou alguma ferramenta em que eu possa gerar um grafico de uso de portas especificas
<marcelo_> com acesso web, claro
<Celsinho> boa tarde!
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, \o/
<Celsinho> Alguem Online ?
<FabianoFonseca> Celsinho:  olá
<Celsinho> FabianoFonseca, boa tarde, =)~ por favor to tentando achar aqui como que eu vejo se meu ubuntu é de 32bits ou 64bits
<Celsinho> achei FabianoFonseca
<Celsinho> :)
<FabianoFonseca> Celsinho:  tenta no terminal o comando uname -a
<Celsinho> é mais não aparece não!
<FabianoFonseca> Celsinho:  que resultado deu o comando?
<Celsinho> positivo, mais não mostro se é 32 ou 64
<FabianoFonseca> Celsinho:  se aparce 686 é 32 se aparece amd64 é de 64
<Celsinho> Linux celsinho 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Celsinho> então é 32
<FabianoFonseca> Celsinho:  parece ser de 32 bits
<Celsinho> porque eu quero instalar o Google Chrome
<Celsinho> =)
<eros> msg\nick eros_reis
<eros> test
<_azak> ola para todos
<eros> _azak ola
<_azak> alguém usando 2 monitores no ubuntu 11.04
<_azak> ?
<_azak> aqui não está funcionando
<igorklem> funcionando de boa aqui
<_azak> igorklem, obrigado.
<eros> _azak:omo você conectou esses dois monitores?
<_azak> eros, sim.
<igorklem> vai em preferencias de monitores e clica em detectar
<_azak> igorklem, já fiz isso.
<_azak> aguarde para eu explicar
<igorklem> ok
<eros> _azak: rsrs estou perguntando como você conectou
<vitorlobo>  alguem faz ideia de como colocar atalhos, ícones no painel do LXDE?
<_azak> eros, pluguei o cabo no notebook.
<_azak> o monitor principal fica com uma tarja preta no alto.
<_azak> e o segundo fica todo preto com a 'barra superior' visivel
<_azak> plugando o cabo notebook, deixando o segundo monitor desligado, já fico com a
<_azak> tarja preto no alto do notebook
<igorklem> ;s
<igorklem> sei não veio
<_azak> igorklem, ok
<eros> <_azak> poxa cara sinto muito mais em note eu tbm nao sei
<eros> foi mau nao poder ajudar
<_azak> eros, obrigado
<ZNC> ja tentou mudar a resolução dos monitores?
<igorklem> _azak:: acho que ainda está cedo para atualizar pro 11.04
<igorklem> tem mto bug ainda
<igorklem> só instalei para testar, e logo voltei pro 10.10
<_azak> ZNC, tentei com o auto do próprio monitor
<ZNC> ¬¬
<_azak> igorklem, parece ser verdade.
<eros> vitorlobo:clique sobre a barra de tarefas como botão direito e escolha "Adicionar/Remover itens do painel. Adicione "Barra de lançamento de aplicativos".
<ZNC> _azak: desenrola, procura ai em sua distro o local para mudar a resolução, pelo sistema operacional
<igorklem> é em preferencias de monitores
<eros> clique como botão direito sobre o novo ícone que surgiu perto do relógio e escolha "Configuração da Barra de lançamento de aplicativos"
<vitorlobo> eros: mas ai so adiciona " plugins atualmente carregados "
<vitorlobo> eu queria botar atalhos diversos meus mesmo
<vitorlobo> eros: a..entendi vlw
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> uahuhahuaa
<eros> vitorlobo: deu certo?
<ZNC> <vitorlobo>  alguem faz ideia de como colocar atalhos, ícones no painel do LXDE?, desenrola vitorlobo, tenta localizar na documentação do ambiente
<vitorlobo> deu
<vitorlobo> zns: una :P
<vitorlobo> *znc
<vitorlobo> ahuauha
<rollervixi> e ae gente
 * ZNC recomenda para todos: http://www.inf.ufpr.br/nicolui/Docs/Livros/LinuxBasico/LinuxBasico-node138.html
<eros> afinal falando serio deu certo ou nao?
<vitorlobo> eros: deu certo
<vitorlobo> vlw
<vitorlobo> =D
<_azak> ZNC, tentei mas não mudou nada
<rollervixi> finalmente me acostumei com o 11.04 \o/
<vitorlobo> eu n tava achando mesmo
<_azak> vou deixar para amanhã.
<ZNC> :), eu sempre ligo, mas usando kde, com gnome ou suas derivas nem sei como funfa, e nem sei se funfa --'
<ZNC> mas é apenas config q esta fazendo errado
<ZNC> _azak: http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/dois-monitores/
<eros> <_azak> tentou ver se nao é alguma confi de resoluçao de video
<eros> ?
<_azak> ZNC, estou vendo o link
<_azak> eros, não parece ser algo relacionado a resolução
<ZNC> alguem com ubuntu pode rodar o (alias) e colocar tudo no paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<ZNC> alias attrib='chmod' ; alias deltree='rm -r' <<< q isso?
<ZNC> sintaxe: alias <nome>=<comando>
<ZNC> attrib, deltree, mas igual ao dos :-(
<_azak> ZNC, meu alias http://paste.ubuntu.com/604591/
<ZNC> _azak: opa vlw
<ZNC> bem, voltando ao estudos :D rumo unix-like
<HugoCosta> opa
<_azak> apenas para registrar. os dois monitores estão funcionando agora.
<_azak> o que resolveu? vai saber...
<o_portista17> preciso de ajuda para compilar o novo Evolution...o meu Backup so funciona la ;<
<_azak> boa noite a todos.
<ZNC> _azak: seguiu o tuto?
<_azak> ZNC, não era de 2007. muito antigo.
<ZNC> mas no linux é tudo tty e sempre funciona
<_azak> o que fiz foi fazer log out, log in
<ZNC> :P
<ZNC> depois de ter mudado a resolução?
<_azak> não mexi em nada.
<ZNC> no kde eu usaria um alt+shift+f12 resolveria meu problema :P
<_azak> pena que não dá para documentar.
<ZNC> _azak: qual ambiente grafico so para saber?
<_azak> gnome
<_azak> unity
<ZNC> mmm
<_azak> ???
<ZNC> _azak: ja esta documentado no log da freenode :D
<ZNC> quem procurar vai achar o log, ssrsr
<_azak> boa!
<_azak> abraços
<ZNC> ate _azak
<maraja> Ola pessoal, uma duvida: no Debian eu so posso usar Software Livre?
<Hyuristyle> ae
<Hyuristyle> alguém sabe qual web messenger é mais leve?
<Hyuristyle> |em consumo de memória|
<Kazenin> Hyuristyle, centerim (text mode)
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> vlw
<Hyuristyle> e em GUI?
<Kazenin> creio eu que empathy e pidgin
<Kazenin> que não tem "frescurinhas" de borboleta batendo asa
<Pretto> PingaR0x: tá quase pronto :) http://twitpic.com/4ur9au
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Kazenin> =D
<Hyuristyle> mas to me referindo à web messenger
<Hyuristyle> saca?
<Hyuristyle> tipo ebuddy
<PingaR0x> Pretto: ta da hora!!
<Kazenin> huuumm
<Kazenin> Hyuristyle, velho depende do seu navegador... se for o rekonq ou o konqueror fica de boa.. mas o lance é o FF que é comelão de RAM
<Pretto> PingaR0x: segunda vou lançar o beta
<Hyuristyle> uso Opera
<Hyuristyle> levinho
<Kazenin> Hyuristyle, nunca usei aí não posso opinar
<Hyuristyle> mais leve que o Chrome
<Kazenin> só usei o chromium
<Kazenin> tive alguns problemas com códigos em javascript
<Kazenin> mas creio que foi mais POG criada pelo codder do que mesmo  o browser
<s0n1c> fui...
<Hyuristyle> axei 2 interessantes
<Hyuristyle> fora o ebuddy: iloveim.com e livego.com
<Hyuristyle> caso interesse...
<Kazenin> Hyuristyle, messengerfx.com, imo.im, meebo.com
<ZNC> bitlbee 10 a 0 em qq um
<Hyuristyle> meebo e messenger fx eu conheço
<ZNC> emquanto todos caim, nos nao caimos :D lol
<Hyuristyle> messengerfx agora virou o livego
<Kazenin> Hyuristyle, radiusim.com
<Kazenin> tudo bloqueado no meu squid U.U
<Dangerous> ola pessoal]
<Dangerous> boa noite
<Kazenin> oO
<Kazenin> ô loko
<Kazenin> é cada um
<Hyuristyle> boa
<ZNC> todos tem liberdade de entrar dizer e sair quando quiser
<ZNC> :D
 * Kazenin dá um cascudo em ZNC 
<Kazenin> XD
<ZNC> :_)
<Kazenin> de leve tá?
 * ZNC pkill -9 Kazenin
<ZNC> :-P
<Kazenin> aaaiinnnn
<Thls> Boa noite.
<ZNC> night Thls
<ZNC> Kazenin: matar é uma coisa muito agressiva ate de se dizer, um pkill é mais leve, mas q resulta na mesma coisa :P
<Kazenin> # mv /home/kazenin /dev/null ; echo "died"
<ZNC> :-)
<valter> Boa noite gente boa !
<valter> Instalei Ubuntu 10.10 ao lado do Xp. Como devo fazer para utilizar o Ubuntu na rede sem fio que está configurada no Xp ?
<valter> se alguém puder responder agradeço...
<ZNC> ¨
 * ZNC mute
<ZNC> valter: nao teria q configurar novamente no seu ubuntu?
<ZNC> se vc configurou no xp, bem no ubuntu nao vai funcionar, pois tera q configurar pelo ubuntu
<ZNC> ubuntu nao usa config do xp, xp nao usa config do ubuntu
<omelete> alguém ai com vga ati e drive proprietario?
<ZNC> no omelete
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-08
<omelete> instalei e ficou mais lento
<valter> ZNC: não sei talvez..
<valter> se eu configurar pelo ubuntu vai funcionar no xp ?
<valter> xp não usa config do ubuntu
<omelete> rapa
<Ricardo__> omelete, aki eu instalo os dois com ati.. o fglrx por synaptics e os prop so assim rolou legal
<omelete> só usar aquele gerenciador de rede
<ZNC> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<valter> ZNC:  não dá p/ configurar nos dois ?
<ZNC> valter: eu ja disse logo ali leia novamente
<ZNC> valter: cocnfigura os dois, um depois o outro
<valter> 20:02
<ZNC> vou jantar, ervilhas arroz saladas :D
<Ricardo__> omelete, mas se tu usar ubuntu usa só os opensource
<WHolanda> Cara, alguém da um help aqui pra startar o samba. D:
<valter> ZNC:  Blz
<omelete> Ricardo__,  tá mais lento, o opensource tava rapidão
<Ricardo__> sim
<Ricardo__> se for ubuntu os open sao mto melhores
<Kazenin> WHolanda, o que houve bro?
<omelete> mais aqui tenho q usar o fglrx, por causa da minha tv
<WHolanda> Kezenin, para startar o samba, ele não fica em /etc/init.d/samba ou /smb? D:
<Kazenin> WHolanda, /etc/init.d/samba
<Kazenin> ou
<Ricardo__> omelete, pvt
<Kazenin> service smbd <opção>
<WHolanda> Kezenin, então, no diretorio /init.d/ não tem nada relacionando ao samba.
<Kazenin> WHolanda, vc instalou ele mesmo? foi em ubuntu? se foi, qual versão?
<WHolanda> Eu lembro que instalei no Ubuntu 10.10, mas fiz a atualização para o 11.04.
<WHolanda> Sim, foi nele mesmo, Kezenin.
<Kazenin> pode ser que o script esteja com outo nome
<Kazenin> outro*
<Kazenin> verifica se não é smbd
<WHolanda> Tem um script chamado smbd. D:
<WHolanda> É /etc/init.d/smbd start?
<Kazenin> isso
<Kazenin> se tiver ativo
<Kazenin> restart
<WHolanda> Boa garoto! /pingui
<Kazenin> WHolanda, goal ?
<WHolanda> Não lembro ,o arquivo de configuração é no /etc/?
<Kazenin> WHolanda, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<WHolanda> Valeu, Kezenin.
<Kazenin> WHolanda, tranquilo brother
<WHolanda> Kezenin, agora criar usuários, modo de compartilhamento só lendo a documentação! Haha
<Hyuristyle> esse imo.im é bem maneiro
<Hyuristyle> qm me indicou ele msm?
<Hyuristyle> muito legal
<Hyuristyle> bem leve
<Kazenin> Hyuristyle, eu
<Kazenin> WHolanda, isso o samba é muito bom, basta seguir a receita =P
<Hyuristyle> Kazenin: valeu cara
<Hyuristyle> gostei
<Kazenin> Hyuristyle, =D
<botinha> boa noite amigos
<botinha> tava precisando de uma ajuda com o squid
<Kazenin> botinha, mande aí
<botinha> Kazenin, eu vou postar o meu squid ai vc pode dah uma analizada, pois fiz ele como manda o guia do hardaware e tah passando os siets
<xdrake> licensed :*
<Kazenin> botinha, o do GdH é só pra vc começar
<botinha> Kazenin, certo
<Kazenin> o lance é ler a documentação pra implementar mais Acls
<Kazenin> botinha, mas cola deixa eu dar uma olhada
<botinha> Kazenin, qual e o site do paste?
<Kazenin> botinha, paste.ubuntu.co
<Kazenin> botinha, paste.ubuntu.com
<licensed> xdrake, qq tu fazes aqui mano
<botinha> Kazenin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604634/
<valdergallo> eita que pira o Mint está como segundo distrito mais popular depois do Ubuntu ...
<valdergallo> alguém ai usa Mint ?
<Kazenin> botinha, faz assim
<xdrake> licensed kra, como vc nao ajuda em outros canais e so qr ajudar as pessoas aqui no canal, pra mostrar serviço vim aqui te pedir ajuda
<botinha> Kazenin, manda ai amigo
<xdrake> :x
<xdrake> xGrind uia
<Kazenin> botinha, http_access allow unblockedsites
<xdrake> :*
<Kazenin> botinha, e logo abaixo
<xGrind> ?
<Kazenin> botinha, http_access deny blockedsites
<Kazenin> botinha, no squid 2.x não funfa bem colocar o "!"
<xdrake> é o chorao aqui hehe
<xGrind> xdrake; ah kk
<licensed> xdrake, pois nao amigo
<Kazenin> botinha, o lance é colocar as regras menos restritivas em cima e as mais restritivas embaixo
<botinha> Kazenin, vou testar e retorno
<Kazenin> botinha, pra vc não reiniciar o squid dalhe um # squid -k reconfigure
<Kazenin> ou
<botinha> Kazenin, uso a verso 2.7
<Kazenin> botinha, /etc/init.d/squid reload
<Kazenin> aí ele só recarrega as configs e já passa a a funcionar com elas sem matar as conexões ativas
<botinha> Kazenin, aproveitando vou tirar outra duvida eu estava inciando o squid assim suo service squid start soh que demora muito
<Kazenin> botinha, esse squid é em ubuntu server né?
<botinha> Kazenin, tinha que dar uns 06 comandos seguidos para ter saida que o squid estava funcionando de novo
<botinha> Kazenin, uso o 10.10
<botinha> Kazenin, nao o server
<Kazenin> aham
<Kazenin> mas só uma dica
<Kazenin> em "servidor" procura usar versão LTS
<Kazenin> é menos problemático
<botinha> Kazenin, vou tentar a dica
<xdrake> licensed vlw pelo help no pvt, vc me salvou :)
<xdrake> vc manja msm ne?
<WHolanda> Kezenin, help please. haha
<xdrake> fui
<Kazenin> WHolanda, mande
<botinha> Kazenin, amigo tah passando o bloqueados pela regra
<WHolanda> Na versão atual do samba, já funciona o "smbadduser"?
<Kazenin> WHolanda, pra adicionar usuários no samba é smbpasswd -a <usuario> e respondendo: eu não uso este comando nunca tentei aliás
<Kazenin> botinha, posta agora os teus arquivos de bloqueio
<Kazenin> o block.txt
<Kazenin> e o block.txt"
<Kazenin> e o unblock.txt
<WHolanda> "Failed to add entry for user suporte." WTf?
<botinha> Kazenin, esse block.txt eh apenas de teste http://paste.ubuntu.com/604636/
<Kazenin> WHolanda, smbpasswd -a suporte (este usuário DEVE existir no sistema)
<botinha> Kazenin, e o unblock.txt estah vazio ainda
<WHolanda> Ahhhhhhh. D:
<Kazenin> WHolanda, mas vc cria assim: adduser suporte --no-create-home --disable-login
<Kazenin> que além de o cara não ter necessidade de possuir /home no sistema impede de ele tentar fazer um ataque de brute force no ssh já que com este usuário não haverá possibilidade =P
<Kazenin> botinha, agora que eu li
<Kazenin> botinha, coloca estas regras antes das regras que liberam acesso pra rede
<Kazenin> essa regra da redelocal "mata" a regra de bloqueio
<botinha> Kazenin, joiah vou fazer
<botinha> Kazenin, antes de http_access allow localhost
<Kazenin> botinha, vou te passar a regra
<botinha> Kazenin, joiah
<Kazenin> botinha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604637/
<botinha> Kazenin, vou pegar
<valdergallo> qual é o melhor QEmu ou Virtualbox ?
<Kazenin> valdergallo, pra quem quer aprender Qemu mas pra quem quer mais facilidade Vbox
<botinha> Kazenin, tah passando aff
<valdergallo> Kazenin, mas qual é a diferença ? Pq aprender Qemu ?
<Kazenin> valdergallo, velho os dois fazem a mesma coisa.. porém o Qemu é mais manual
<Kazenin> botinha, o que tá passando?
<valdergallo> Kazenin, vlw :D
<botinha> Kazenin, os site "bloqueados" eu consigo acessar usando o proxy
<Kazenin> botinha, entenda uma coisa...
<Kazenin> orkut.com e www.orkut.com são coisas diferentes pro squid tá?
<botinha> Kazenin, sim
<Kazenin> e orkut, Orkut, OrKut são coisas diferentes tb botinha
<botinha> Kazenin, eu vou colocar esse dois dentro do bloqueados
<Kazenin> pq vc colocou o parametro "-i" pra deixar case sensitive
<Kazenin> botinha, depois da alteração vc reiniciou o squid ?
<botinha> Kazenin, sim reiniciei vou mudar o block.txt e reiniciar novamente
<WHolanda> Kazenin, o que eu queria era criar usuários para as pastas que eu compartilhar?
<Kazenin> WHolanda, criou ?
<WHolanda> Só vai ter acesso a pasta compartilhada quem adicionar o respectivo usuário e a senha.
<botinha> Kazenin, eh amigo nada de dah certo, será por causa dos iptables compartilhando a rede?
<Kazenin> botinha, faz o teste, configura o browser apontando pro teu squid e a porta
<botinha> Kazenin, o meu browser jah estah assim
<Kazenin> botinha, o squid é a tua máquina local?
<botinha> Kazenin, positivo
<Kazenin> botinha, aí lá no navegador tá localhost e porta 3128 ?
<botinha> Kazenin, coloquei o squid.conf como vc me indicou, altere o block.tx e nada
<botinha> Kazenin, isso mesmo
<chicognu> como eu faço um DD começar apartir de certo ponto da midia ? tipo eu executei um dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda e sem querer interrempi com control + c ... como eu posso dar um "resume" ?
<Kazenin> botinha, oO
<botinha> Kazenin, estah sem proxy para localhost e 127.0.0.1
<botinha> Kazenin, vou dar um boot aqui na maquina com essa config
<WHolanda> O Guia do Hardware é perfeito, puts.
<botinha> Kazenin, tah danado rss
<peregrinator_six> WHolanda: não é mais guia, o dominio agora se chama www.hardware.com.br/ se é disso que tá falando... ;)
<peregrinator_six> WHolanda: boa noite. :)
<Kazenin> botinha, botinha> Kazenin, estah sem proxy para localhost e 127.0.0.1 <<< não entendi essa
<botinha> Kazenin, na config do browse firefox, aonde le "sem proxy para localhost, 127.0.0.1" a exceção
<botinha> Kazenin, ai eu dexei em branco, mas jah os recoloquei
<Kazenin> botinha, http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i84354
<Kazenin> é assim que tá ?
<botinha> Kazenin, muito legal esse print, mas eh isso mesmo
<botinha> Kazenin, estah com essa config
<WHolanda> peregrinator_six: na verdade eu me referi ao livro do Carlos Morimoto, mas o portal é fodão também.
<Kazenin> botinha, isso aqui é o block.txt certo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/604636/
<botinha> Kazenin, correto
<Kazenin> botinha, brother não encontro o erro
<Kazenin> te passei as configurações corretas pra funcionar
<Kazenin> posta teu arquivo de bloqueio de novo
<WHolanda> Não sei se eu uso o Swat ou apenas configuro o smb.conf
<botinha> Kazenin, eh verdade naum sei o que possa dar errado
<Kazenin> WHolanda, seja macho, use o text mode
<Kazenin> =P
<WHolanda> Credo o Swat é horrível. Modo texto é melhor mesmo.
<omelete> é aquele do samba?
<Kazenin> WHolanda, Swat = polícia, Servidor Linux = text mode =P
<omelete> eh
<omelete> sempre confundo cm o sarg
<Kazenin> sarg é o relatório de acessos do squid
<claudio> hei galera
<claudio> to preciando de uma luz
<claudio> *precisando
<WHolanda> Kazenin, tem como cadastrar usuários apenas para o Samba?
<Kazenin> WHolanda, claro que tem
<Kazenin> WHolanda, basta vc criar um usuário sem criar /home pra ele e nem deixar loga no sistema
<Guest1399> eu tava aqui de boa vendo um dvd quando derrepente começou o problema, ele le um pouco do dvd mas logo para e diz que falta "DVD Librari"
<Kazenin> e depois adicionar ele no samba
<Guest1399> alguém sabe que M.. é essa?
<WHolanda> adduser usuario ?
<Kazenin> WHolanda, isso
<WHolanda> Ele não vai criar /home do usuário?
<Kazenin> WHolanda, exemplo
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Kazenin> WHolanda, adduser wholanda --disable-login --no-create-home
<Guest1399> hein galera alguem sabe a solução?
<Kazenin> Guest1399, DVD protegido
<Kazenin> Guest1399, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Kazenin> isso quebra a criptografia e o sistema "lê" o disco
<MarceloVaz> to precisando capturar e criar gráfico de portas especificas.. alguem recomenda algo? pensei no tcpdump, mas não encontrei nenhuma interface amigavel
<Guest1399> pois é cara mas pq ele le uma hora e tanta de filme sem falar nada
<Guest1399> e pq nanhum otru dvd deu isso antes?
<Kazenin> Guest1399, se tiver como vc tirar uma screenshot e postar no imagebin.org ou outro site que vc conheça pode ser interessante
<MarceloVaz> ou algo que "leia" os logs do tcpdump em formato binário, seria bem vindo tbem
<WHolanda> Kazenin, balaza. Adicionei o usuário e ele pediu algumas informações lekais.
<WHolanda> Que claro, posso ignorar, yeah?
<WHolanda> Número de telefone, nome completo, número da sala e etc.
<Kazenin> pode
<Guest1399> no terminal diz que meu libdvdcss2 ja é a versão mais nova
<Kazenin> Guest1399, qual  o player que vc tá usando? totem?
<Kazenin> vulgo "reprodutor de filmes"
<Guest1399> sei lá reprodutor de filme do 11.04 padrão
<Guest1399> mas nunca deu isso antes
<Kazenin> Guest1399, seria interessante então o screenshot pra eu te dar uma resposta mais precisa
<Kazenin> se não vou ficar chutando aqui possibilidades a noite inteira =P
<Guest1399> blz, qual o link da parada pra eu postar??
<Kazenin> Guest1399, pode ser no uploaddeimagens.com.br
<Guest1399> ou tem como fazer via terminal?
<Kazenin> pra tirar o screenshot basta teclar "Prtsc sysrq"
<Kazenin> que é o printscreent
<Kazenin> que é o printscreen
<Kazenin> aí salva em algum lugar depois faz o upload
<Guest1399> ahuahuah tbm nao sou tao burro kkkk
<Guest1399> vo esperar dar a falha e posto aí eu volto aqui vlw
<Kazenin> okay
<Kazenin> <Guest1399> ahuahuah tbm nao sou tao burro kkkk <<<<<<< haoehuoaheuoaeahoeho
<Guest1399> cara o link que vc passou pra postar nao abre nada
<Kazenin> MarceloVaz, vc já tentou o Fwbuilder ?
<Guest1399> tem outro site para sugerir?
<Kazenin> Guest1399, usa o imagebin.org
<MarceloVaz> Kazenin mas este não seria para criar regras de firewall iptables?
<PingaR0x> MarceloVaz: wireshark
<Kazenin> MarceloVaz, apesar de ser uma ferramenta de configuração mas ele já te dá um gráfico naquele instante
<Kazenin> o Wireshark/Ethereal não é uma ferramenta de captura de tráfego não? (sniffer)
<MarceloVaz> PingaR0x , penso nele, só q tipo, o tcpdump ja atendeu muito bem.. wireshark faria o mesmo, e fico com o mesmo problema de não conseguir gerar algum grafico dos logs
<Kazenin> pois é o lance do wireshark é o gráfico
<WHolanda> Nem deu! |:
<MarceloVaz> sem interface grafica nos servers
<PingaR0x> ntop
<MarceloVaz> ntop não me atendeu, sugador de ram
<MarceloVaz> e não confiei nos graficos
<PingaR0x> oloco
<Guest1399> http://imagebin.org/152248
<WHolanda> Conseguir criar um usário com o usuário do meu sistema.
<Guest1399> hei véi...o fudido e que essa parada ta rolando em partes especificas do filme
<Guest1399> como se foce algo fisico do disco, seria possivel?
<WHolanda> Mas depois que eu criei um usuário desabilitando o home e o login, não deu.
<Kazenin> WHolanda, onde vc tá parando? em que parte (o problema)
<Kazenin> Guest1399, está íntegro o disco? sem arranhões, algo assim? se bem que o erro não apresenta ser físico
<Guest1399> sim está lizo limpo e é original
<WHolanda> Eu resolvi criar alguns usuários de acesso ao swat. Consigo ter acesso com usuário do meu sistema e o root.
<WHolanda> Fiz outro usuário desabilitando o home e o login.
<Guest1399> mas o mesmo erro nao ocorre em outros filmes
<WHolanda> Crio o usuário e não.
<WHolanda> Enfim, vou para o txt mode. Haha
<Kazenin> swat = coisa do cão
<WHolanda> "smbpasswd -a usuario"
<WHolanda> Onde vai a senha? oo
<Guest1399> a merda é que ta assim bem no fim da droga do filme, agora nao sei como termina ahauhauahu
<Kazenin> logo abaixo depois de vc teclar o comando WHolanda
<Kazenin> Guest1399, curiosidade, que filme é?
<Guest1399> porra o Pinga tava a´i e eu nem vi o cara
<Guest1399> a ultima musica
<MarceloVaz> eu curto o swat 8)
 * Kazenin dispensa interfaces web para configuração de servidores =/
<MarceloVaz> mas recomendo este sempre
<MarceloVaz> http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30
<MarceloVaz> mais facil q tirar chupeta de nenem
<Kazenin> Guest1399, o apt disse que o pacote já o mais novo é isso?
<Kazenin> o libdvdcss2
<Guest1399> sim
<Kazenin> oO
<Kazenin> Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Guest1399> sim
<Guest1399> kernel generico
<Guest1399> 2.6.sei lá
<Kazenin> "coi de loko"
<giano_> Kazenin tu é guerrero hein kkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> kkk
<Kazenin> giano_, Hell Warrior !
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkk
 * Kazenin comprando o seu lugarzinho no céu (ou não) :P
<xGrind> vai pro ceu nao Kazenin
<Kazenin> eu nem quero escolher
<Kazenin> o que vier tá feito xGrind
<Kazenin> XD
<Kazenin> já aprontei muito
<xGrind> xD
<Patricia> Kazenin: digita ai no seu terminal (which smb)
<Kazenin> Patricia, for what ?
<Guest1399> la no ceu só rola cloud sistems né
<Guest1399> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> Patricia, deu resposta não patty
<Patricia> Kazenin: entao troca smb por firefox
<Kazenin> Patricia, esse seu rootkit não funfa aqui não
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> ¬¬, isto é padrao
<Kazenin> eu sei
<Kazenin> tô zuando
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> mostra o caminho né ?
<Patricia> entao ne --'
<Patricia> sim
<Kazenin> o whereis é interessante tb
<Kazenin> :)
<Kazenin> Guest1399, Ubuntu debug mode ? =P
<Patricia> rssr
<Guest1399> como?
<Kazenin> Guest1399, testa rodar esse DVD com o VLS bro
<Guest1399> nao saquei
<Kazenin> ops
<Kazenin> VLC
<Guest1399> vlc?? blz vo ver
<Kazenin> yep
<Guest1399> ops, nao tenho vlc
<Guest1399> kkkkkkkkkk
 * Kazenin chora de tanto rir
<Guest1399> xau galerinha du mal, a quem me ajudou que Deus de 1 real
<Kazenin> só 1 real ?
<Kazenin> podia ser 1 dólar não ? =D
<MarceloVaz> encontrei oq buscava
<MarceloVaz> http://flavio.sourceforge.net/
 * MarceloVaz ME GUSTA
<MarceloVaz> outra alternativa pelo q andei lendo
<MarceloVaz> é o nfdump
<MarceloVaz> dizem ser melhor que o tcpdump
<MarceloVaz> e tem um projeto em paralelo chamado nfsen que é a interface web pra ele
<Kazenin> MarceloVaz, to olhando aqui parece ser o bicho da goiaba.. já pinei aqui
<MarceloVaz> pinei?
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<Kazenin> isso
<Kazenin> bookmarks
<MarceloVaz> ahhh
<Kazenin> pow meu Norton Dave Jones edition atualizou
<Kazenin> vou reiniciar
<WHolanda> Depois de passar dez horas tentando configurar o samba, vou lanchar! :D
<WHolanda> Kazenin, criei o usuário mas tava desabilitado.
<WHolanda> Nunca ia conseguir ter acesso com usuários desabilitados.
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<WHolanda> Boa noite!
<virtu> comecar a gasta dinheiro com a bike novamente
<virtu> =P
<WHolanda> Isso é bom! >:D
<virtu> comprei uma corrente da KMC... 42U$
<virtu> mes que vem compro cambio traseiro XT e dianteiro SLX
<WHolanda> Mas bom mesmo é gastar dinheiro com gadgets! :)
<virtu> WHolanda: tb =)
<WHolanda> #virtu :)
<virtu> em agosto irei para os EUA WHolanda
<virtu> to economizando..
<WHolanda> Vai comprar o que de bom? @virtu
<virtu> WHolanda: cara ainda nao me decidi, tem muita coisa pra bike que irei comprar la
<virtu> WHolanda: mas se o mac mini modelo 2011 for show de bola eu compro um
<WHolanda> Já gastou quanto em uma bike?
<virtu> bastante
<virtu> minha bike deve valer uns 3000
<MarceloVaz> coeh virtu
<virtu> e ae cara..
<virtu> como tu ta??
 * MarceloVaz olhando o exorcista no sbt, pausa pro cigarro
<MarceloVaz> mansel, eae?
<virtu> http://www.pedal.com.br/forum/circuito-de-xc-em-favelas-cariocas_topic34271.html
<WHolanda> Legal, o Carlos Morimoto é sempre ironico em certos paragrafos dos seus artigos.
<WHolanda> Ow! Alguém por aí?
<omelete> ?
<MarceloVaz> semrpre
<WHolanda> omelete ou MarceloVaz
<WHolanda> Me ajudam na configuração do samba? Haha D:
<MarceloVaz> fale WHolanda
<MarceloVaz> a duvida em qual parte do conf?
<WHolanda> Fiz toda a configuração me baseando no tutorial do Hardware.com
<WHolanda> Eu não seguir a parte a avançada.
<MarceloVaz> tem o link do tuto ?
<WHolanda> Fiz usando o swat e mudei algumas coisas no modo texto.
<MarceloVaz> oq falta pra fazer?
<WHolanda> Aham.
<WHolanda> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/samba-swat/
<MarceloVaz> WHolanda ok e qual é o problema?
<WHolanda> Simples.
<WHolanda> Não consigo enxergar o Servidor na maquina Windows.
<MarceloVaz> nem pelo endereço ip ?
<MarceloVaz> por nome tudo bem, se nao estiver usando o mesmo dns server nao vai rolar
<MarceloVaz> WHolanda
<WHolanda> Não.
<WHolanda> No Ruindows é \\192.xxx.xxx.xxx?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> tem um parametro no smb.conf
<MarceloVaz> bind interfaces only = True
<MarceloVaz>       interfaces = eth0 192.168.1.1
<MarceloVaz> esta adicionada a sua range de ips ali ?
<MarceloVaz> do contrario ele refusa as conexões
<WHolanda> hosts allow = 192.168.1.1
<WHolanda> as maquinas é 192.168.1.1xx
<MarceloVaz> coloque a sua range
<MarceloVaz> ou simplesmente eth0
<WHolanda> em interfaces?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<WHolanda> eu coloco o group?
<MarceloVaz> sim, insere teu grupo de trabalho
<WHolanda> digo, 192.168.1.1 ou o meu ip?
<MarceloVaz> coloca 192.168.0.0/24
<MarceloVaz> ops
<MarceloVaz> coloca 192.168.1.0/24
<WHolanda> interfaces = eth0 192.168.1.1/24
<WHolanda> coloquei assim.
<MarceloVaz> pode ser
<WHolanda> todos é 1xx.
<MarceloVaz> salva, reload e restart
<WHolanda> já.
<WHolanda> puts, nada. D:
<MarceloVaz> eita
<MarceloVaz> cola teu smb.conf no pastebin
<MarceloVaz> e manda o link
<WHolanda> Eu do um "\\192.168.1.130 e ele diz "Nome da rede especificado não está mais disponível"
<WHolanda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604705/
<WHolanda> Coisas errada?
<MarceloVaz> ali na ultima linha do global
<MarceloVaz> muda o 192.168.1.1
<MarceloVaz> por 127.0.0.1
<MarceloVaz> salva carrega e inicia ele de novo
<WHolanda> Só isso?
<MarceloVaz> nao sei
<MarceloVaz> vamos testar :D
<WHolanda> Now. ._.
<WHolanda> Nada.
<WHolanda> Eu posso tá fazendo errado, não sei.
<WHolanda> Só vou no executar do ruindows e tento um \\ip-da-minha-maquina
<MarceloVaz> sim tem q abrir
<MarceloVaz> nem precisa estar no mesmo grupo
<MarceloVaz> os gateways nas 2 maquinas estao iguais ?
<MarceloVaz> da maquina windows tu consegue pelo menos pingar a maquina do samba?
<WHolanda> Não tinha tentado.
<WHolanda> É, consigo
<WHolanda> No smb.conf tá tudo certo?
<MarceloVaz> adiciona mais um security = user
<MarceloVaz> nele
<MarceloVaz> e tenta
<WHolanda> Na parte global?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<WHolanda> user mesmo ou o user da minha maquina?
<MarceloVaz> user
<WHolanda> Tô usando um roteador para compartilhar.
<WHolanda> Será que tem que liberar alguma porta no roteador?
<MarceloVaz> nops
<MarceloVaz> acesso interno n precisa
<WHolanda> É cara.
<WHolanda> Vou dormir. Haha
<WHolanda> Amanhã eu vou pesquisar mais um pouco.
<WHolanda> Aliás, eu vou para casa.
<MarceloVaz> uma dica
<WHolanda> Diz aí.
<MarceloVaz> abandona o swat
<MarceloVaz> de saida o kra faz muita meleca com ele
<MarceloVaz> aprofunda mais no conf
<MarceloVaz> depois dá uma mechida nele
<WHolanda> Como tu sabe que eu usei o swat? HUAHUA
<WHolanda> Eu te falei?
<MarceloVaz> no conf tem vestigios dele
<MarceloVaz> euioheiuhi
<WHolanda> Sei que ele exclui os comentários.
<WHolanda> Mas eu ia fazer isso manualmente de qualquer jeito.
<WHolanda> Mas balaza, eu não utilizo ele.
<WHolanda> Fiz isso porque é a primeira vez que eu configuro um servidor samba.
<MarceloVaz> to no windows agora
<MarceloVaz> amanha vou passar o dia na outra maquina
<WHolanda> Sei que é simples pra caralho, mas não sei qual é a merda.
<MarceloVaz> grita ai q te dou uma mãio, só te passo o conf q tenho funfando
<WHolanda> Amanhã vai passar por aqu?
<MarceloVaz> todo dia on
<WHolanda> Quero ter acesso via telnet/ssh nessa maquina em uma rede diferente.
<WHolanda> Sabe configurar o DNS/No-ipw
<MarceloVaz> nao uso a muito tempo esses dns tipo noip e dyndns
<MarceloVaz> no teu modem n dá pra configurar ?
<MarceloVaz> maioria dos modems tem esse recurso pra dns dinamico
<WHolanda> Roteador?
<WHolanda> Eu naõ sei nem por onde começar no site.
<MarceloVaz> site?
<MarceloVaz> pra criar a conta tu diz?
<WHolanda> Legal usar o DDWRT.
<WHolanda> Ele te da toda esse opção de configuração do DDNS.
<MarceloVaz> oq é ddwrt?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<WHolanda> Digamos que uma Fimware Linux nos roteadores. D:
<MarceloVaz> mas de fabrica 99% vem com isso
<MarceloVaz> :D
<WHolanda> Não DDWRT D:
<MarceloVaz> digo q quase todos vem com opção de usar dns dinamico
<MarceloVaz> já de fabrica
<MarceloVaz> tbem nao mecho muito, modem só serve pra colocar em bridge no firewall
<MarceloVaz> :D
<WHolanda> Você sabe onde fica o arquivo de configuração do noip2?
<MarceloVaz> nops
<MarceloVaz> quando usava isso, sempre gostei mais do dyndns
<WHolanda> Ah
<WHolanda> Tu sabe usar o dyndns? :D
<MarceloVaz> deve ser a mesma coisa ainda
<MarceloVaz> :B
<WHolanda> Vai me ajudar então.
<WHolanda> HUAHUA
<WHolanda> Quero isso urgente, puts B:
<MarceloVaz> cria uma conta lá
<MarceloVaz> e baixa o client
<WHolanda> Qual client?
<MarceloVaz> inadyn
<MarceloVaz> é só rodar
<MarceloVaz> http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/unix.html
<WHolanda> Ta no repositorio?
<MarceloVaz> acredito que não
<MarceloVaz> aqui como configurar
<MarceloVaz> http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/using_inadyn_with_dyndns_services.html
<WHolanda> Vai ter como acessar a minha maquina via ssh em uma rede externa? '-'
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> desde q tu faça uma NAT no router na porta 22
<MarceloVaz> apontando pro endereço da maquina
<WHolanda> Só copiei o primeiro exemplo ali no konsole.
<WHolanda> Veremos.
<WHolanda> D:
<WHolanda> Como no no-ip2, não existe o arquivo de configuração no etc.
<WHolanda> ._.
<WHolanda> HAHUAHUA.
<WHolanda> Fiz a configuração. '-'
<WHolanda> Sabe o que aconteceu?
<MarceloVaz> ?
<WHolanda> Tenho acesso a fimware do meu roteador.
<WHolanda> ._.
<MarceloVaz> ????????
<MarceloVaz> se tu tenta acesso
<MarceloVaz> cai no modem ?
<WHolanda> Tenta aí.
<WHolanda> wr-server.dyndns.org
<MarceloVaz> n responde a porta 22
<MarceloVaz> libera ela fazendo uma regra de nat
<WHolanda> Do not use external ip check
<WHolanda> Não usar check up externo?
<WHolanda> Tá como não.
<WHolanda> Tá certo né? Oo
<MarceloVaz> nao esta conseguindo usar o ip check
<MarceloVaz> é o kra q reconhece teu ip e revalida l.a
<WHolanda> Na verdade isso aí é uma opção do roteador.
<WHolanda> Marquei agora a opção Filtrar Redirecionamento NAT da Internet
<WHolanda> Como é aqui na opção NAT?
<MarceloVaz> diz a porta tcp 22
<MarceloVaz> e informa o destino como o ip da maquina
<WHolanda> Aplicação: DynDNS  / Da porta: 22 / Protocolo: TCP / Endereço IP 186.207.158.127 / Para a porta: 22 / Habilitar: Yes
<WHolanda> Certo?
<MarceloVaz> endereço ip
<MarceloVaz> é o teu ip local
<MarceloVaz> 192.168.1.xxx
<WHolanda> Do roteador ou da minha maquina? /hum
<MarceloVaz> da maquina
<MarceloVaz> q tu quer acessar ssh
<MarceloVaz> NAT = network address translator
<MarceloVaz> ele traduz 186.207.158.127:22 para 192.168.1.100:22
<WHolanda> Saquei.
<MarceloVaz> por exemplo
<WHolanda> tenta aí.
<MarceloVaz> agora foi
<MarceloVaz> login e senha?
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<WHolanda> tenta ssh.
<WHolanda> cria uma pasta na área de trabalho. :)
<MarceloVaz> me passa o login
<MarceloVaz> =P
<WHolanda> wr-informatica
<WHolanda> :D
<MarceloVaz> senha?
<WHolanda> 1
<WHolanda> Isso aí.
<WHolanda> A senha é 1
<WHolanda> :D
<WHolanda> Não esquece que pra criar pasta é mkdir
<WHolanda> HUAHUAHUAUHA
<MarceloVaz> ta criada
<WHolanda> ssh wr-informatica@wr-server.dyndns.org
<WHolanda> Esse é o comando?
<MarceloVaz> de um linux sim
<WHolanda> Esquece ruindows.
<WHolanda> HUAHUAHUA
<MarceloVaz> pelo ruindows tu usa o putty
<MarceloVaz> um client de ssh
<WHolanda> Todo roteador suporta conexão via telnet? D:
<MarceloVaz> ]:D
<wr-informatica> Fechei o XChat! Oo
<MarceloVaz> dei kill no teu xchat =x
<wr-informatica> oo
<wr-informatica> HUAHUAHUAHUAHUA
<MarceloVaz> ja desconectei
<MarceloVaz> kra, coloca senhas fortes se for manter o ssh aberto pro mundo
<wr-informatica> Eu mudei só para você conectar.
<MarceloVaz> outra dica, desabilita login de root por ssh
<wr-informatica> E esqueci.
<MarceloVaz> e instala o fail2ban, pra banir os kras q tentam bruteforce
<wr-informatica> Esse fail2ban tá no repositoriow
<MarceloVaz> sim, este tem
<MarceloVaz> é bem simples o conf dele
<MarceloVaz> se for rodar ftp, ele ja serve pro ftp tbem
<wr-informatica> FTP é feito pelo dynDSN? D:
<MarceloVaz> tu pode usar o mesmo , só abrir a porta 21 no router
<MarceloVaz> e instalar o serviço de ftp na maquina
<wr-informatica> Tu sabe qual é o serviço FTP?
<wr-informatica> Ops.
<MarceloVaz> recomendo o vsftp
<MarceloVaz> uso a anos e nunca me deu dor de cabeça
<wr-informatica> Impossível encontrar isso aí "_"
<wr-informatica> Não tá no repositorio.
<MarceloVaz> nao tá? O_o
<MarceloVaz> ahh
<MarceloVaz> busca por vsftpd
<wr-informatica> AE
<wr-informatica> Fica qual URL?
<MarceloVaz> se tu usar um cliente
<MarceloVaz> informa o mesmo do ssh
<MarceloVaz> se for abrir do internet ou windows explorer, acrescenta ftp:// antes
<wr-informatica> No caso do FTP é um serviço de transferencia.
<wr-informatica> Vou colocar os dados no servidor e baixar de outro lugar.
<MarceloVaz> file transfer protocol
<wr-informatica> Yeah?
<wr-informatica> Isso.
<MarceloVaz> yeah, ou mandar coisas pro teu server de qualquer lugar
<wr-informatica> Questão é.
<wr-informatica> Como faço isso? /hum
<MarceloVaz> apt-get install filezilla
<MarceloVaz> é um cliente de ftp
<MarceloVaz> tem pra windows tbem
<Celsinho> alguem sabe qual o gadgets do google ?
<MarceloVaz> maneira mais pratica de acessar e mandar/receber arquivos
<Celsinho> que nele mostra o clime temperatura ?
<wr-informatica> Baixaki Celsinho.
<MarceloVaz> wr-informatica http://pastebin.com/Hx2wd26j
<MarceloVaz> meu conf do vsftp
<Celsinho> MarceloVaz, sabe algum ?
<MarceloVaz> Celsinho nops, n uso isso
<Celsinho> =)
<Celsinho> obrigado!
<wr-informatica> Isso é universal? D:
<wr-informatica> Posso roubar de ti?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<wr-informatica> HUAHUA
<MarceloVaz> dá uma lida depois pra entender oq é cada linha
<wr-informatica> beleza.
<wr-informatica> Como eu queria saber usar o vim. D:
<MarceloVaz> eu manjo pouco de vim
<MarceloVaz> me acostumei com o nano
<MarceloVaz> :D
<wr-informatica> Nem uso. D:
<wr-informatica> não sei nem deletar uma linha no vim D:
<MarceloVaz> eheouiheoihe
<MarceloVaz> usa o nano
<wr-informatica> nano é para os fracos D:
<MarceloVaz> tanto faz o editor, importante é fazer
<MarceloVaz> fraco é quem não faz
<MarceloVaz> :D
<wr-informatica> HUAHUAHUAh
<wr-informatica> por isso eu uso o gedit.
<wr-informatica> HUAHUAHUAHUA
<MarceloVaz> gedit é r0x
<MarceloVaz> mas em server sem ambiente grafico
<MarceloVaz> o nano salva o dia
<MarceloVaz> ou o dead joe
<MarceloVaz> tbem é bom
<wr-informatica> Tenho um livro sobre o vim.
<wr-informatica> HUHAUHAU
<wr-informatica> AE
<MarceloVaz> sei lá
<wr-informatica> Peguei o teu .conf
<MarceloVaz> acho q as coisas tem ser praticas
<MarceloVaz> vim faz perder muito tempo pra edições rapidas
<wr-informatica> Falta mais alguma coisa?
<wr-informatica> Já posso começar a transferir ou mandar arquivos? HUAHA
<MarceloVaz> reload e restart
<MarceloVaz> e faz nat na porta 21
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<wr-informatica> Será que um service vsftpd.conf restart
<wr-informatica> Da? '-'
<wr-informatica> Já.
<wr-informatica> Ops.
<wr-informatica> Sem o conf.
<MarceloVaz> preferencialmente dar reload sempre
<MarceloVaz> pra ler o novo arquivo
<wr-informatica> Primeiro tenho que saber o arquivo pra da start. D:
<MarceloVaz> /etc/init.d/vsftpd reload && /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<wr-informatica> Agora no filezilla
<wr-informatica> Host é o endereço do dynDNS
<wr-informatica> Usuário é do dynDNS.
<wr-informatica> ou da minha maquina? '-'
<MarceloVaz> usuario da tua maquina
<MarceloVaz> p wr-informatica
<wr-informatica> Tenta conectar aí D:
<MarceloVaz> n rolou
<MarceloVaz> ja criou a nat ?
<wr-informatica> Mudei a senha.
<wr-informatica> Espera aí.
<wr-informatica> Ta 1
<MarceloVaz> Estado:	A resolver o endereço de wr-server.dyndns.org
<MarceloVaz> Estado:	A conectar a 186.207.158.127:21 ...
<MarceloVaz> Erro:	A conexão excedeu o tempo de espera
<MarceloVaz> Erro:	Não foi possível conectar ao servidor
<MarceloVaz> tem algo errado
<wr-informatica> tenta de novo
<wr-informatica> de restart
<MarceloVaz> acredito que seja regra no router
<MarceloVaz> nada
<wr-informatica> Aplicação: FTP / Da porta: 21 / Protocolo: TCP / Endereço de porta: 192.168.1.118 / Para a porta: 21
<MarceloVaz> 118 é o ip do linux ?
<wr-informatica> Ops
<wr-informatica> 130
<wr-informatica> :D
<wr-informatica> No router tá 130.
<wr-informatica> Só errei ao escrever aqui.
<wr-informatica> Idéia? D:
<MarceloVaz> informou o ip certo ?
<wr-informatica> Cara.
<wr-informatica> No .conf tem assim.
<wr-informatica> connect_from_port_20=YES
<wr-informatica> É 20 ou 21?
<MarceloVaz> 21
<wr-informatica> connect_from_port_20=YES no .conf.
<wr-informatica> Tá certo?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<wr-informatica> E no router é 21?
<MarceloVaz> a 20 faz udp
<wr-informatica> Libero a porta 20 também no router?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<wr-informatica> Tenta aí.
<MarceloVaz> nada
<wr-informatica> O que da?
<MarceloVaz> teu router deve estar usando a 21
<wr-informatica> E o proftpd?
<MarceloVaz> usei 2 vezes só
<MarceloVaz> n gostei
<MarceloVaz> é alguma coisa ai kra
<MarceloVaz> o conf esta certo, se tu carregou ele e reiniciou o vs
<MarceloVaz> ele teria q funcionar
<MarceloVaz> a não ser q o teu router esteja usando a 21 pra alguma coisa
<MarceloVaz> tenta mudar de porta no conf
<wr-informatica> Como? /hum
<MarceloVaz> adiciona um
<wr-informatica> Não vejo nada relacionado a porta além daquela 21 '-'
<wr-informatica> 20
<MarceloVaz> port=2121
<wr-informatica> tenta ai '-'
<MarceloVaz> fez nat na 2121 ?
<wr-informatica> fiz agora.
<MarceloVaz> Estado:	A resolver o endereço de wr-server.dyndns.org
<MarceloVaz> Estado:	A conectar a 186.207.158.127:21 ...
<MarceloVaz> Erro:	A conexão excedeu o tempo de espera
<MarceloVaz> Erro:	Não foi possível conectar ao servidor
<MarceloVaz> ops
<MarceloVaz> agora foi
<MarceloVaz> refusou pq tentei logon anonimo
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<wr-informatica> me envia um arquivo ai
<wr-informatica> "_"
<wr-informatica> pode enviar vírus, eu deixo
<wr-informatica> HUAHUAHUAHUA
<MarceloVaz> wr-informatica o login npe?
<wr-informatica> aham
<MarceloVaz> Falhou a tentativa de conexão com "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server"
<MarceloVaz> lol
<MarceloVaz> q ubuntu é esse 11?
<wr-informatica> 11.04
<wr-informatica> .-.
<MarceloVaz> ainda existe aquele treco apparmor no ubuntu ?
<wr-informatica> Nem sei o que é isso lol
<MarceloVaz> quando é engraçado algo
<MarceloVaz> ve no firewall aquele q vem com o gnome
<MarceloVaz> se dá pra liberar
<wr-informatica> Qual comando mesmo? '-'
<MarceloVaz> nao lembro onde fica no ubuntu
<wr-informatica> Dei um ufw desable
<wr-informatica> Vou ver melhor em casa D:
<wr-informatica> Esse servidor é na casa de um amigo
<wr-informatica> Como eu já consigo conectar por ssh.
<wr-informatica> Vejo em casa HAUHA
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<wr-informatica> Lá tu me ensina conectar ssh pelo Windows. D:
<MarceloVaz> blz
<MarceloVaz> kra vo nessa
<MarceloVaz> sono é mato
<WHolanda> Todo mundo dormindo.
<WHolanda> Vida boa! ....
<sioux_> ping
<ssj> esqueci a senha do mu nick, tem com eu recuperar ela?
<ssj> pra quem curte eletro dance etc... ouve ai http://70.36.100.15:10246/
<ZNC> back
<jaypur> nossa
<jaypur> finalmente
<jaypur> tive tempo
<jaypur> pra instalar o ubuntu novo
<jaypur> ...
<ZNC> :)
<jaypur> coloquei windows 7 tb
<jaypur> :x
<ZNC> ¬¬ zica em jaypur
<jaypur> pera
 * ZNC sente falta do mode +g
 * ZNC mode +g windows
<ZNC> :(
<jaypur> pronto ZNC
<jaypur> :)
<jaypur> po
<jaypur> antes 7 do que vista
<ZNC> jaypur: windows7 o que tem de bom nele q o ubuntu nao de conta do recado
 * ZNC copara win7 com kuruminNG descontinuado
<jaypur> ZNC, pacote adobe
<ZNC> sempre pacotes adobe, ja ate odeio os produtos adobe
<jaypur> eh
<ZNC> campanha, nao use adobe's
<jaypur> vc nao deveria odiar
<jaypur> pois sao ferramentas mt boas
<ZNC> jaypur: qual aplicativo vc usa?
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> se vc vier mandar o velho ppao
<jaypur> papo
<jaypur> de similares
<jaypur> e tudo mais
<jaypur> eu jah so macaco velho
<ZNC> sao boas mas q roda em algo pior q o kurumin :S
<jaypur> relax
<jaypur> sei os beneficios
<jaypur> e tudo
<jaypur> do linux
<jaypur> e os maleficios
<jaypur> do windows
<jaypur> linuxjay.blogspot.com
<ZNC> UIII
<ZNC> status, nao acredito
<ZNC> apenas quero saber qual vc usa
<ZNC> :D
<ZNC> parece q é macaco novo hein?
<jaypur> status
<jaypur> ?
<ZNC> jaypur: releia o que disse
<ZNC> mas responde ai vai
<jaypur> ZNC, patricia?
<ZNC> qual aplicativo vc usa
<ZNC> ?
<jaypur> ...
<jaypur> aff
<jaypur> c vive mudando de nick
<jaypur> eai quanto tempo
<ZNC> rssr sim
<jaypur> photoshop, illustrator, premiere e after
<ZNC> nem é
<jaypur> po mt tempo que n entro
<jaypur> ...
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> after é show mesmo,
<ZNC> Usuário reg. : 05 maio 2010 20:38:42 (1 ano, 0 semanas, 2 dias, 16:38:12 atrás)
<ZNC> :D
<ZNC> fiz niver de irc, ganhei uns emails de presentes :D
<ZNC> o ano passa tao rapido --'
<ZNC> jaypur: compra um mac,
<ZNC> seus projetos vao render melhor com a familia adobe
<jaypur> ahahah
<jaypur> manero
<jaypur> nem
<jaypur> n curto a filosofia mac
<ZNC> nao precisa curtir a filosofia
<ZNC> jaypur: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Rbwoz1VD8IE/TYJKSchdITI/AAAAAAAAAdY/PVLumb4rICA/s1600/20071210windowsbizarrofid2.jpg
<jaypur> lol
<jaypur> sei lah
<jaypur> macs sao mt caros
<jaypur> ...
<ZNC> sim sao
<ZNC> ponto forte, mmm bem curte o windows ai mas nao conta para galera :-\
<jaypur> ahahahaha
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> mac eu axo mt desvantagem
<jaypur> preços absurdos
<jaypur> sendo que no mermo preço
<jaypur> compro 2x a config
<ZNC> xo contar uma coisa para vc
<ZNC> foi uma moça com um mac na assistência, ela nao sabia usar, o tecnico disse para ela q quando ele aprender ensina ela, LOLLLLLLL
<ZNC> nossos concorrentes  adoro falar mal deles :P
 * ZNC corre
<jaypur> hahahahahhaha
<jaypur> vc ta usando unity
<jaypur> ?
<ZNC> jaypur: nao, kde sempre
 * ZNC KDE - Seja livre!Versão da plataforma 4.6.2 (4.6.2)
<jaypur> jah volto
<jaypur> prazeer em t ver novamente
<ZNC> rsrs jaypur
<markkk> Bom dia
 * ZNC Windows Jamais daria-me algo como isto http://goo.gl/x8dUr
<Ricardo__> tem nada demais ai tb ne znc
<Ricardo__> heeehe
<ZNC> repare bem, note com o explorer.exe
<ZNC> mas foi um ame, errei estava falando com o marceloleaes srrssr msn
<ZNC> srsr
<ZNC> bitlbee :P
<Ricardo__> so o visual
<Ricardo__> pq abrir mp3 qualquer so faz
<Jardel> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Kazenin> Jardel, faça sua pergunta se alguém souber com certeza lhe ajuda..
<Jardel> Se eu for em Locais clicar em Meus Documentos abre no reprodutor de musicas, como faço pra abrir a pasta de Doc?OBS: Isso acontece com Imagens, Videos, Downloads.
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin: Bom dia, feliz dia de sua mamãe! :D Me diz ai, saberia auterar a codificação do Empathy do UBuntu 11.04...?!
<peregrinator_six> Jardel: Bom dia, feliz dia de sua mamãe! Qual o seu ubuntu...?!
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, opa grande beleza? pra sua mamãe também! a minha ainda vou vê-la ainda estou terminando meu expediente...
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin: :)
<Kazenin> Jardel, não entendi direito
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, codificação de caracteres ?
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin: não saberia me ajuda em minha duvida...!?
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin: isso, no Empathy quando uso o IRC por ele como agora! :)
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, eu tô no 10.04 aqui deixa eu ver se tem
<peregrinator_six> alguns caracteres são mudados em "?" sabe...?! =/
<Kazenin> sim sim
<peregrinator_six> no Pidgin eu sei mudar, mas aqui não, ainda..
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, na configuração de contas tem uma opção de editar (papel branco com um lápis) daí aparece a codificação de caracteres pra vc editar
<Jardel> Kazerini: No menu Locais > clicar em Meus Documentos abre direto no reprodutor de musicas
<Jardel> Kazerini: tem Aplicativos Locais Sistema
<Kazenin> tá agora entendi
<Kazenin> Jardel, isso é o ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Jardel> Kazerini: 10.10
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin: orbigado, vou ve-lá aqui...
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, vou mandar um SS
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin: :)
<Kazenin> Jardel, faz o seguinte... entra no nautilus e apaga os "atalhos" que ficam no lado esquerdo e recria eles somente arrastando as "pastas" pra lá
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i84360
<Jardel> Kazerini: OK, Vou tentar
<Kazenin> no caso seria a que tá dando problemas que é a Documentos, certo Jardel ?
<Jardel> Se eu clicar em Doc, Downloads, Imag, Videos abre no reprodutor
<Jardel> Kazerini: Se eu clicar em Doc, Downloads, Imag, Videos abre no reprodutor
<Kazenin> Jardel, então apague todos os atalhos lá e recria
<Jardel> Kazerini:OK
 * Kazenin prefere ficar no LTS por causa dessas coisas toscas
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin: problema... O do Ubuntu 11 não tem mais a opção, não ali posta pelo menos, se tem não tá mais ali não... :S
<Kazenin> vixi....
<Rocha80> Bom dia pessoal
<Jardel> Kazerini:Nao resolveu
<peregrinator_six> Rocha80: Bom dia e feliz dia pra sua mamãe! :D
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin: Empathy 2.34.0
<Rocha80> peregrinator_six, ha valeu!!  feliz dia pra sua mamãe também
<Kazenin> Jardel, oO
<Kazenin> sei não kkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Jardel> se eu copiar para area de trablho abre normal
<Jardel> Kazerini: se eu copiar para area de trablho abre normal
<Kazenin> Jardel, então por enquanto essa será a "solução"
<Rocha80> Uso ubuntu 10.10  32 bits e gostaria de saber se pode virtualizar um sistema de 64 bits?
<Jardel> Kazerini: OK, Vo tenta copiar da area de trab  pro menu ṕra ver se resolve
<Kazenin> Rocha80, se o seu processador fizer instruções de 64 bits, sim
<Rocha80> Kazenin, e como eu sei isso
<Rocha80> se ele faz
<Kazenin> Rocha80, qual é o processador ?
<Rocha80> Porque eu usava  windows 7 64bits  e formatei o hd e uso o ubuntu 10.10 32 bits
<Rocha80>  processador é intel 2.2
<Jardel> Kazerini:Nao deu certo, tudo o que esta naquele espaço abre no reprodutor
<Kazenin> Rocha80, se vc usou sistema de 64bits então significa que o seu processador faz instruções 64bits =D
<peregrinator_six> Jardel: acho que compreendo o que tá acontecendo com você..
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, problema esquisito com o Jardel não?
<peregrinator_six> Jardel: tem que definir com que aplicativo você vai abrir o que você uqre!
<peregrinator_six> *quer...
<Jardel> peregrinator_six: Sim mas como faço isso?no wind sei, linux começei a usar a pouco tempo
<peregrinator_six> aqui já aconteceu isso ai, tava tentand abrir video com arquivo de texto...
<peregrinator_six> beleza, calma ai...
<Kazenin> o que eu tô entendendo é que ele clica na "pasta" e ela ao invés de abrir o nautilus abre o rhythmbox
<peregrinator_six> qual o arquivo que você quer abrir...?!
<Jardel> peregrinator_six: OK
<peregrinator_six> qual o tipo de arquivo...?!
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> Jardel: ?
<peregrinator_six> qual o tipo de arquivo...?!
<peregrinator_six> texto, video, musica...?!
<peregrinator_six> qual o tipo...?!
<Jardel> peregrinator_six: Isso acontece nas pasta Downloads, Doc,Videos, Img
<omelete> tinha uma pessoa com esse msm problema semana passada
<peregrinator_six> tá, sem problemas, clica em cima de qualquer arquivo e vai em propiedades...
<Jardel> Porem copie as pastas para  area de trabalho abre normal
<peregrinator_six> e marca abrir com de acordo com o arquivo em questão!
<Jardel> peregrinator_six: Clico na pasta>propriedades>....
<omelete> peregrinator_six:  tipo se ele for em locais -> downloads
<omelete> abre o reprodutor de audio
<omelete> ñ lembro qm tava cm esse problema e se consertou
<Jardel> Isso mesmo
<omelete> Jardel:  arrumou?
<Jardel> omelete: Seguinti, copie para area de trabalho e abre normal
<Jardel> omelete: downloads na pasta dow,ima na pasta ima etc...
<omelete> mas indo por locais tá funcionando?
<Jardel> omelete: nao por locais abre no reprodutor de musicas
<omelete> grep inode .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<omelete> se tiver referencia ao rythmbox remove
<Jardel> omelete: como faço pra chegar no caminho ?pelo ternimal?
<jaypur> po eu deletei akela  zona da barra de ferramentas que eh tipo um status geral de mensageiros, e aquela cartinha, qual nome daqueles lances?
<omelete> Jardel:  isso, pelo terminal
<Jardel> omelete: aparece essa mensagem: inode/directory=rhythmbox.desktop;
<jaypur> algm pode me ajudar por favor?
<omelete> Jardel:  edita e coloca assim: directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;
<Jardel> omelete: cara sou inicinte em linux, pelo modp texto nao sei muita coisa...
<Jardel> modo*
<omelete> edita com o gedit
<Jardel> omelete: no terminal isso?
<omelete> pode ser tb
<omelete> gedit .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Jardel> omelete:tem esse texto : [Added Associations]
<Jardel> application/x-sharedlib=gedit.desktop;
<Jardel> inode/directory=rhythmbox.desktop;
<Jardel> video/x-theora+ogg=totem.desktop;
<omelete> edita a linha do inode
<omelete> inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;
<Jardel> omelete: Resolvido, funcionou.Sabe o por que estava abrindo com o reprodutor?
<Jardel> omelete: como comentei sou iniciante em linux vc tem algum material sobre comando blog, site que tenho material disponivel....
<omelete> Jardel:  sei nenhum
<omelete> pessoal recomenda o guia foca linux
<Jardel> omelete: blz, vlw pela ajuda...
<omelete> blz, qlq coisa só dizer
<Jardel> omelete: OK.
<xGrind> Jardel; da uma olhada nisso
<xGrind> http://migre.me/4u0AS
<Jardel> xGrind: Brigado...
<xGrind> \o
<Hutley_> Jardel: procure pelo Guia Foca, ele vai te ajudar muito
<Jardel> Hutley_:Blz, ja estou baixando os PDF la
<Hutley_> ;)
<Jardel> Hutley_:Vlw
<Hutley_> por nada
<ruif13> olá
<ruif13> alguem ajuda? no nao consigo detectar o usb no windows detecta no ubunut nao
<eros> ruif13: o usb é de um celular é?
<ruif13> sim
<eros> qual o modelo do celular?
<ruif13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604890/
<ruif13> tá ai na linha 12
<ruif13> comentei
<eros> ele reconhece o aparelho mais nao o cartão o problema é esse
<eros> ?
<ruif13> yes
<ruif13> :D
<eros> eu ja tive esse problema e infelismente nao conseguir soluciona-lo
<ruif13> pois
<eros> uma solução simples é  comprar um  adaptador pra usar o cartão
<ruif13> só por mount vou ver
<eros> mount o que é mount?
<ruif13> nao dá porque ele nao tem cartao tem memoria interna
<eros> mais ele tem um cartão de memoria externo nao tem?
<eros> então
<eros> o adaptador é pra o cartão externo
<ruif13> nao
<eros> qual o tipo de memoria dele então?
<p4g3> Boa tarde? não sei se aqui seria o melho lugar para se perguntar, mas estou iniciando no Linux, mais especificamente no Ubuntu
<p4g3> e me deparei com uma pergunta que não encontro resposta
<p4g3> Quai são os atributos dos arquivos em um sistema posix?
<p4g3> alguem poderia me responder?
<WHolanda> O Kazenin sabe. Haha
<p4g3> Kazenin pode responder essa? rsrs
<_azak> p4g3, seria o retorno do comando lsattr qo que você quer?
<p4g3> alguém ai sabe me responder sobre os atributos do arquivo de sistema posix?
<_azak> se for man lsattr
<omelete> posix ñ é aquelas normas?
<omelete> cada pergunta
<p4g3> sim posix são normas, e possui uma caracteristicas para seus arquivos, o problema é que não estou encontrando
<p4g3> mas parece que você tb não sabe
<p4g3> vlw
<WHolanda> Volto a lutar para cofigurar o samba. (:
<WHolanda> omelete, tá por aí?
<omelete> e eu com o vbox
<omelete> um dia consigo oq quero fzr
<WHolanda> da uma mão aqui no samba? D:
<WHolanda> primeiro.
<omelete> ñ sei mexer com o samba
<WHolanda> como eu resolvo os problemas de dependencias? D:
<WHolanda> --configure? /hum
<omelete> quais dep?
<WHolanda> quando eu inicializo o ubuntu, começa a da vários erros.
<WHolanda> talvez porque eu tenha atualizado pela mídia.
<WHolanda> erros no memtest, grub, não achou o pacote ssh.
<omelete> deve ser problema só no grub
<WHolanda> grub-update?
<omelete> sei ñ
<omelete> é o 2
<omelete> nunca mexi
<WHolanda> como tá acontecendo vários erros, vou instalar logo as atualizações. D:
<WHolanda> ver se corrigi.
<MarconM> omelete: deu certo o vm
<omelete> MarconM:  cm vc fez?
<MarconM> foi uma pergunda
<MarconM> pergunta ?
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> eu perguntei se deu certo pra voce omelete
<omelete> a tah
<omelete> hehe
<omelete> voltei a tentar agora
<MarconM> to quendo configurar um  servidor LTSP
<MarconM> preciso de alguem que saiba mecher para me ajudar
<Kazenin> MarconM, o ultimo que eu configurei usei isso aqui ó http://idsorocaba.batemacumba.net/index.php?n=Main.InstalacaoLTSP5NoUbuntu1004Lucid é o LTSP5
<Kazenin> MarconM, pra mim funcionou de prima
<Kazenin> MarconM, tô dando uma atualizada nessa documentação e vou postar com mais detalhes lá no softwarelivre-acre.org
<Kazenin> mas se seguir a receita com certeza funfa
<Kazenin> eu sabia só rodar o LTSP4
<Kazenin> mas é muito trabalhoso
<Kazenin> vivendo e aprendendo =P
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> mas eu quero configurar online
<MarconM> tipo eu fzer aqui e voce acessr ae
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> com slitaz
<MarconM> 30 mb soh
<WHolanda> Kazenin, você mora no Acre? D:
<Kazenin> WHolanda, yep
<WHolanda> Você existe?
<WHolanda> HUAHAUHAUHA. Malz.
<Kazenin> WHolanda, não
<Kazenin> marcelobernard, configurar online ?
<Kazenin> quer colocar numa máquina com IP público ?
<WHolanda> Não consigo configurar o samba D:
<WHolanda> MarconM, SSH em rede diferete?
<WHolanda> Kazenin: da uma mão no samba? D:
<Kazenin> WHolanda, eu já existo é ? kkkkkkk
<WHolanda> Piadinha infame, relaxa. AOEIAOEA
<Kazenin> WHolanda, what the trouble ?
<WHolanda> Fui ao Acre para FLISOL e foi massa.
<MarconM> n ao
<MarconM> nao
<WHolanda> Kazenin, tento o mesmo Grupo de trabalho e smb.con configurado a maquina Ruindows não reconhece o Servidor Samba.
<WHolanda> Coloquei no pastebin o meu smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/604705/
<Kazenin> WHolanda, interfaces = eth0 192.168.1.1/24 <<< aqui diz pra vc mencionar interfaces e não rede
<WHolanda> É, eu duvidava.
<WHolanda> Mas quando eu coloquei eth0, também não reconhecia.
<WHolanda> Vou colocar ALL
<Kazenin> netbios name = SERVIDOR MARVIN << procura usar um nome apenas
<Kazenin> WHolanda, vc não mencionou no arquivo de config a opção security
<WHolanda> Na parte Global?
<Jardel> Alguem sabe como executar Dreamweaver Portable no Ubuntu com Wine
<WHolanda> security = YES
<WHolanda> ?
<Jardel> Alguem sabe como executar Dreamweaver Portable no Ubuntu com Wine ou alguma outra forma...
<Kazenin> WHolanda, na opção preferred master = Yes vc tá querendo dizer que o seu samba vai ser um servidor de domínio então a opção para security seria ADS (security = ADS)
<Kazenin> WHolanda, por isso que eu falei pra vc dar uma olhada na documentação
<Kazenin> se não fica só um "Copy & paste" e quando acontece o problema vc não sabe onde tá o erro
<WHolanda> Eu coloquei o tutorial do Hardware.com
<juizmill> boa tarde
<WHolanda> Vou na Loja onde tá o servidor.
<juizmill> alguem poderia me passar um tutorial de gimp para criar template de sites ?
<Kazenin> WHolanda, me conta o que vc tá precisando fazer lá...
<WHolanda> juizmill, no fórum do GIMP tem alguns tutoriais.
<WHolanda> Tô usando uma maquina de teste para testar alguns serviços.
<juizmill> você pode me passar o link do forum que eu na sei também
<WHolanda> Ontem conseguir adicionar o dyndns.org para ter acesso via SSH em rede externa e tal.
<WHolanda> Agora vou configurar o samba.
<rogerio> Boa tarde eu estou com um problema no wine ele esta com resolução muito baixa como faço para resolver isto alguém pode me ajudar por favor?
<WHolanda> Depois um Servidor FTP.
<WHolanda> Mais tarde um LAMP.
<WHolanda> Tô quase terminando né? HAHAHA
<Kazenin> WHolanda, instalou o ddclient ?
<WHolanda> Eu instalei um outro.
<WHolanda> Mas o ddccliet é para o .conf né?
<Kazenin> isso
<Kazenin> pra configurar o dyndns
<WHolanda> Eu só abri a porta em um NAT no meu router.
<WHolanda> Configurei no dyndns.
<Kazenin> aaah tá
<Kazenin> fez no roteador
<Kazenin> beleza
<WHolanda> Isso!
<WHolanda> Salve o DDWRT.
<Kazenin> XD
<ZNC> tarde
<WHolanda> Ei Kazenin.
<vitorlobo> fala ae pessoal
<vitorlobo> xGrind , ZNC , Ursinha , Pretto , e geral ae  Boa TARDE
<vitorlobo> =]
<xGrind> vitorlobo; \o
<xGrind> vai corinthians
<vitorlobo> =]
<ZNC> vitorlobo: boa tarde
<Kazenin> WHolanda, mande
 * ZNC dica so para os iniciantes em linux, SWAP, nao sofram mais{quando for formatar organize da seguinte forma [Partição 1° Sistema, 2°Swap, 3° Outra partição,] - swap ficando no meio a cabeça de leitura consegue ler mais rapido pois vai estar proximo de tudo}
<tiagoout> oi, gostaria de saber se existe um comando substituto para cat /proc/pci, e que estou tentando seguir esse tutorial: http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/aumentar-velocidade/91994/, e não cosigo achar um valor para base.
<ZNC> exite? cat /proc/pci
<ZNC> tiagoout: man lspci
<tiagoout> não diz o valor para base
<ZNC> lspci -v
<ZNC> ja tentou?
<Pretto> boa tarde
<ZNC> Pretto: Welcome
<ZNC> tiagoout: ele quer a vga vc pode fazer assim
<tiagoout> 	Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<tiagoout>  base seria c0000000
<ZNC> lspci -v | grep VGA
<ZNC>   Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<ZNC> lspci -v
<ZNC> tiagoout: cuidado pois o tuto pode estar defasado [date 2003]
<tiagoout> lspci deu essa saída Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M], o valor da base é c0000000?
<ZNC> pelo o que esta no tuto
<ZNC> sim
<tiagoout>  e size?
<ZNC> size é tamanho
<ZNC> tamanho q esta definido em sua bios
<ZNC> tamanho de video disponivel na placa
<bruno__> ola galera!
<bruno__> alguem sabe com deixar os player de video do ubuntu iguao ao do snow leopard?
<bruno__> sem margens
<bruno__> ?
<tiagoout> ta mas em hexadecimal é 0x250000000
<tiagoout> tenho 256 mb de video
<ZNC> :)
<bruno__> ?
<ZNC> 32Mb corresponderia a 0x2000000.
<ZNC> é so multiplicar :D
<tiagoout> 2x = 5x né
<rafaht> oi gente
<rafaht> alguém ai pra me ajudar?
<rafaht> !paste
<rollervixi> e ae gente
<vitorlobo> ZNC: :) mas oia.... qta sabedoria
<vitorlobo> rafaht: diga meu fio, fala q eu te escuto
<rafaht> então.
<rafaht> Estava a utilizar o notebook, quando ele desligou sozinho.
<rafaht> Aí fui ligar
<rafaht> e me dei de cara com isso:
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604928/
<rafaht> já aconteceu antes, não consegui arrumar e tive que formatar. Mas não queria fazer esse trabalhão de novo.
<rafaht> Detalhe: estou no livecd do ubuntu 9.10, tenho o ubuntu 10.10 instalado.
<vitorlobo> vejamos
<rafaht> =(
<rafaht> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437015 aparentemente aqui tem solução
<rafaht> mas se da outra vez não deu, deu mais problema
<rafaht> estou receoso de seguir os fóruns desta vez.
<rafaht> Eu lembro que da outra vez, a Ursinha tentou me ajudar, teve outro user que esqueci o nick também
<ZNC> voltei
<ZNC> vitorlobo: --'
<rafaht> olá znc :B
<omelete> rafaht:  fdisk -l, /etc/fstab blkid
<omelete> verifica se tá td certo
<rafaht> um momento por favor
<rafaht> tenho que começar a montar as partições
<rafaht> certo?
<rafaht> estou no live-cd agora
<rafaht> não sei ver os dados dapartição pra montar, quer dizer, não lembro =x
<ZNC> sudo fdisk -l
<ZNC> como ele disse
<rafaht> ok
<vitorlobo> rafaht: vc ta bootado com o livecd certo?
<rafaht> agora sim
<tiagoout> tá mas como coloco o comando no arquivo /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<vitorlobo> rafaht: abra o gerenciador de partições ( gparted ), Clique nas partições do seu hd e escolha a opção verificar por erros.
<ZNC> pula tudo e tenta 'sudo fsck -fyv /dev/XXX' troca pela partição
<vitorlobo> rafaht: faça isto em todas as partições menos na swap que não precisa
<rafaht> vou pelo gparted
<rafaht> hahaha
<ZNC> talvez seu journal esta corrompido
<rafaht> verificando...
<rafaht> hmm
<ZNC> so recuperar pelo comando ali
<ZNC> vou continuar estudando, ate mais
<vitorlobo> rafaht: geralmente da esse erro quando cai energia coisa do tipo
<vitorlobo> e danifica o sistema
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> ><
<rafaht> 1 de dois terminado
<rafaht> no meu caso,o note desligou sozinho
<ZNC> ext4 teria q funcionar para esta questao :-(
<ZNC> energia ¬¬
<rafaht> eu uso ext4 =p
<vitorlobo> rafaht: entao isso danificou certamente
<rafaht> terminou
<rafaht> e agora?
<vitorlobo> nenhum erro identificado?
<rafaht> diz lá que todas as operações foram completadas com sucesso.
<vitorlobo> tenta reiniciar sem o cd live
<vitorlobo> e ve se da o mesmo erro
<vitorlobo> e volte aqui pra nos contar
<rafaht> ok =p
<rafaht> #medo
<rafaht> hahaha
<rafaht> fui
<vitorlobo> ZNC: foi um elogio ta :|
<ZNC> vitorlobo: se nao rolar com ele manda ele recuperar pelo comando dito acima
<vitorlobo> ZNC: ta :)
<ZNC> vitorlobo: nao se preocupe :-D
<vitorlobo> ZNC: paty.... vc conhece algum plugin de firefox ou chrome de autoproxy?
<vitorlobo> digo...q atualiza o proxy sozinho?
<vitorlobo> ou por lista?
<vitorlobo> rafaht: iai?
<rafaht> foi :D
<ZNC> vitorlobo: ate tem, mas nao alembro o nome, para ff3.6
<vitorlobo> deu?
<vitorlobo> oia
<rafaht> ^^
<vitorlobo> =D
<rafaht> deu
<rafaht> muito obrigado pela ajuda gente
<rafaht> to aliviadíssimo
<rafaht> :D
<vitorlobo> xD
<rafaht> o que acham da idéia?
<rafaht> haha
<rafaht> acho que vou atualizar pro ubuntu 11.04
<rafaht> é que meu note é philco, hardware sis
<rafaht> x-x
<vitorlobo> rafaht; to usando o 11.04
<vitorlobo> rafaht; so q n to usando o unity pq n gostei
<vitorlobo> mas to no 11 =]
<rafaht> e está bom vitorlobo? recomenda upgrade?
<ZNC> vitorlobo: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<vitorlobo> rafaht: pra qual finalidade tu usa o ubuntu?
<ZNC> localiza proxy
<rafaht> uso doméstico mesmo
<vitorlobo> znc: ;P quiz ser especifico hehe... ja busquei um monte
<rafaht> eu prefiro ubuntu ao windows, inclusive me acostumei =p
<vitorlobo> znc: uso um aqui.... mas to procurando mais agilidade
<ZNC> vitorlobo: opera + opera turbo
<rafaht> mas mantenho o windows em virtualbox por causa da faculdade --'
<ZNC> estou usando a alguns mes, abandonei o ff+addons
<vitorlobo> rafaht: faço s.i ead e uso ubuntu 100%
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> =p
<rafaht> é que meu curso, biotecnologia, usa uns softwares que são windows-like
<rafaht> como pra fazer primers =/
<rafaht> ai já viu
<vitorlobo> rafaht: sim...o 11.04 esta em sua fase experimental....entao é normal vc encontrar alguns bug's...além do que...a interface é totalmente diferente da 10.10
<rafaht> e tu tem a opção de usar o teu note ou um computador da facul, prefiro meu note haha
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> acho que vou esperar eles lançarem o 11.10 então...
<vitorlobo> rafaht: o conceito..estrutura e tal....se vc n gostar, vc pode mudar o ambiente de trabalho...mas recomendo vc descobrir os pontos fortes e fracos pra ve se é o ideal pra vc
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> entendo ^^
<vitorlobo> rafaht: melhor vc se adaptar logo doq esperar o 11.10 hein
<vitorlobo> pq como a mudança é muita.....capaz de chegar no 11.10 vc n gostar de tudo
<vitorlobo> :P
<rafaht> haha
<rafaht> bem pensado =p
<rafaht> assim que tiver um tempinho, quer dizer, que essa semana louca passar, vou fazer um upgrade e testar =p
<vitorlobo> znc: to usando o lxde no lugar do kde
<vitorlobo> :|
<ZNC> :)
<rafaht> eu li que trocaram o gnome ou algo assim pelo unity
<rafaht> se eu bem entendi.
<rafaht> verdade?
<vitorlobo> aqui é levinho q so
<ZNC> lxde é uma otima escolha tambem vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> rafaht: é q gnome n é feito pela canonical ( empresa q fez o ubuntu )
<ZNC> rafaht: o unity é como um skin para gnome
<rafaht> hmm entendo
<vitorlobo> rafaht: a caninical entao resolveu fazer o proprio.... o unity
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> ><
<rafaht> por mim ficava o gnome mesmo, independente de ser ou não feito pela canonical.
<rafaht> pra quê complicar?
<vitorlobo> rafaht: o unity em alguns pontos, lembra muito ao ambiente macosX
<ZNC> vitorlobo: skin's
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> tenho que testar
<rafaht> meu medo é o fato que meu note tem placas sis
<rafaht> vou ter que pesquisar antes
<vitorlobo> rafaht: na verdade....eles mudam para tentar agilizar e melhorar.... mas n da pra se basear na opinião de alguns.... tem que arriscar a mudança... as vezes, a gente erra tentando acertar
<rafaht> entendo
<vitorlobo> rafaht: é basicamente isso...n q canonical tenha errado.... eu por exemplo, n gostei...mas é algo individual demais
<rafaht> achei alguma coisa da sis... http://down-linux.blogspot.com/2011/04/driver-2d-sis-671771-para-ubuntu-1104.html
<rafaht> sim
<rafaht> menos mal, mas acho que vou esperar mais um pouco e pesquisar mais
<vitorlobo> rafaht: dai instalei um ambiente que parece o gnome 2x ( pq o 3x tbm n gostei ) e uso o ubuntu 11.04 com outro ambiente
<rafaht> pq um driver só até agora não ajuda...
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> entendo ^^
<rafaht> é questão de gosto e personalização
<rafaht> eu tenho pena de quem diz que não gosta do linux
<rafaht> porque na verdade o que faz a cara do linux é o ambiente gráfico
<rafaht> não o linux propriamente dito.
<vitorlobo> rafaht: geralmente quem diz que não gosta, é quem não conhece
<rafaht> o que ocorre é que a pessoa não pegou uma distribuição boa, com ambiente bom
<rafaht> minha mãe usa ou usava no trabalho e não gosta
<rafaht> é o fedora.
<rafaht> não sei se já tiraram
<rafaht> inclusive ela usou no meu notebook e não gostou muito também.
<rafaht> ^^
<vitorlobo> rafaht: linux = liberdade , windows = comodidade.... o windows te  obriga  a se adaptar ao ambiente deles.... sendo que caso você queira personalizar do seu jeito um determinado software ou ambiente, é limitado por um lado e fechado por outro..... o windows foi projetado para ser personalizado e arquitetado apenas por quem tem o copyright....da empresa
<rafaht> na minha faculdade tem dois computadores na biblioteca com ubuntu
<rafaht> nem eu gosto deles...
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> é ubuntu 9.10 e é computador da sun, o teclado é todo confuso =S diferente
<rafaht> entendi
<vitorlobo> rafaht: linux = liberdade total..... você faz o que quizer nele......deixa a sua cara...o seu jeito e ainda compartilha se achar necessario
<rafaht> =p
<rafaht> é justamente isso que eu gosto no linux.
<rafaht> outra coisa é instalar pacotes pelo gerenciador/terminal, facilita e muito
<rafaht> no windows teria que caçar aplicativo por aplicativo... no linux dá pra deixar tudo num comando só
<vitorlobo> rafaht: linux foi feito para ser um sistema prático, agil, inteligente..... e comunitário
<rafaht> hmm
<vitorlobo> rafaht: falar de windows e linux é como agua e oleo.... filosofias diferentes, ideologias diferentes, sistemas diferentes
<rafaht> sim
<rafaht> e cada um tem suas diferenças
<vitorlobo> rafaht: em comum só o fato de ambos serem sistemas operacionais
<rafaht> dependendo da necessidade, temos que nos adaptar a elas.
<rafaht> =p
<vitorlobo> rafaht: falar de windows e apple, ja nao é tão diferente assim
<vitorlobo> beleza q a apple tem um sistema diferente do windows
<vitorlobo> mas a filosofia de consumismo acima de tudo...é a mesma
<rafaht> sim
<Guest27901> Boa tarde moçada!
<rafaht> e a apple e linux tem mais pontos em comum que linux e windows, pois a apple e o linux tem a mesma base, o freebsd
<rafaht> pelo menos é o que eu entendi.
<rafaht> boa tarde guest :D
<Guest27901> Gente, estou com uma dúvida aqui!
<vitorlobo> a diferença entre o batman eo billgates, é que o batman consegue derrotar o pinguim
<vitorlobo> basicamente isso mano
<rafaht> fala aí a dúvida que a galera ajuda ^^
<rafaht> haha
 * vitorlobo rindo
<rafaht> =p
<Guest27901> Aqui uso Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits!
<rafaht> certo.
<vitorlobo> fala q eu te escuto
<Guest27901> Gostaria de saber se todos os programas que eu instalar via central de programas serão todos multiplataforma..
<rafaht> como assim  multiplataforma?
<rafaht> os programas pro de 64 bits serão específico para ele, em alguns casos
<rafaht> outros podem ser 64 e 32 bits
<rafaht> depende do programa.
<Guest27901> Tipo, estou querendo instalar o Virtual box..
<vitorlobo> Guest279001:  Central de programas do Ubuntu  não vai rodar no windows.... mas pode haver versao para o windows
<rafaht> é só instalar um para 64 bits
<Guest27901> O virtualbox da central de programas é o 64 bits?
<rafaht> se não me engano, o pra 64 bits é o amd6
<rafaht> 64
<vitorlobo> Guest279001: se o ubuntu for 64, é sim
<rafaht> eu recomendo mais baixar do site do virtual box
<Guest27901> Beleza!
<rafaht> pois o da central de programas aqui é o OSE
<rafaht> e é bem limitado
<Guest27901> Era isso que eu estava querendo saber!
<rafaht> =p
<vitorlobo> ahn
<Guest27901> Limitado?
<Guest27901> Beleza!
<Guest27901> Vou baixar do site então!
<vitorlobo> apesar de eu usar bastante a central...ainda instalo mais via repositorios no terminal >.<
<rafaht> exato =)
<vitorlobo> terminal depois q vc aprende a usar, vicia
<rafaht> como usb
<rafaht> não suporta muitas coisas que o virtualbox suporta
<Guest27901> A versão do site é 4.0.6 e a da central de programas é 4.04
<rafaht> tem essa também.
<Guest27901> Vou add o repositório então e instalar via terminal!
<vitorlobo> desde o inicio desse ano
<Guest27901> Valeu galera!
<vitorlobo> mandei o windows pra casa............do.....de onde ele veio
<rafaht> nada ^^
<rafaht> hahahaha
<Guest27901> Fui!
<rafaht> eu ainda uso em virtualbox infelizmente =/
<rafaht> sorte tua vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> rafaht: vc depende do windows pra q especificamente?
<Andre_Gondim> o virtual box mais novo http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/02/virtual-box-no-ubuntu/
<rafaht> fazer primers
<rafaht> meus professores usam programas windows-like
<rafaht> aí já viu
<rafaht> e como posso usar ou meu note ou o pc da facul, que é velho
<rafaht> prefiro meu note.
<rafaht> só que o programa tem que ser o mesmo, senão...
<vitorlobo> rafaht: minha facul usa so win...mas tudo oq eles usam tenho equivalente no linux
<vitorlobo> uso de gaiato
<vitorlobo> =D
<rafaht> que bom haha
<vitorlobo> diziam q o firefox seria incompativel para o sistema ead feito em java deles
<rafaht> eu tô querendo muito que eles troquem tudo pra linux aqui
<vitorlobo> bem....se é pra eles...pra mim não mais
<rafaht> ou quase tudo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<rafaht> mas...
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> tem alguns pcs com ubuntu
<rafaht> no lab tem um, mas ninguém mais usa aqueles dois pcs, tão largados lá
<rafaht> era pra fazerem um cluster
<rafaht> aí compraram um computador potente pra processamento
<rafaht> na biblioteca tem dois, o pessoal usa, mas eu odeio. além de ser ubuntu 9.10 (!), o teclado, que é da sun, é horrível
<rafaht> é aqueles fininhos da sun
<rafaht> data:image/jpg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhIQEBAUEA8QDw8ODxAQEBAPDw8PDxYQFBAVFBQQFRIXHCYeFxojGRQVHy8gIycpLCwsFR4xNTAqNSYrLCkBCQoKDgwOFA8PFCkcFBgpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKf/AABEIAL4BCgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBQYEBwj/xABIEAABAwIBBgoFCQYFBQAAAAABAAIDBBESBQYhMUGRByIyUVJhcYGhsRMjcsHCFDNCYnOCkrLRJDR0s9LhU2OTovAVF0ODo//EABYBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAv/EABcRAQEB
<rafaht> tipo esses
<rafaht> opa
<rafaht> http://mmtpr.com/images/Sun_Ray.jpg
<rafaht> agora sim haha
<rafaht> sorry pelo link errado
<rafaht> e os servidores deles são linux, quando tu entra em site bloqueado, dá erro de squid/iptables haha
<vitorlobo> rafaht: por isso q é bom usar redutor de url auhauha
<rafaht> hahaha
<rafaht> sorry =p
<Josue_Rezende> boa tarde qja[[
<Josue_Rezende> quase noite
<jquiterio> ola
<jquiterio> alguém conhece algum canal para "zimbra" em português ?
<tiagoout> oi, alguem sabe como colocar um comando no ficheiro /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, que comando você quer colocar
<Andre_Gondim> ?
<tiagoout> sudo sh -c "echo "base=0xc0000000 size=0x157000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr"
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, faça um echo "sh -c "echo "base=0xc0000000 size=0x157000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr"" | tee -a /etc/rc.local
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, ops, esquece
<Andre_Gondim> faça um Alt + F2 e digite gksu gedit /etc/rc.local e insira o seu comando, lá deixei só o sh -c echo "base=0xc0000000 size=0x157000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, bote antes do exit 0
<tiagoout> depois do will
<tiagoout> ?
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, que will?
<Andre_Gondim> cola o conteúdo do teu rc.local em paste.ubuntu.com para eu ver
<tiagoout> !/bin/sh -e
<tiagoout> #
<tiagoout> # rc.local
<tiagoout> #
<tiagoout> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<tiagoout> # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
<tiagoout> # value on error.
<tiagoout> #
<tiagoout> # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<tiagoout> # bits.
<tiagoout> #
<tiagoout> # By default this script does nothing.
<tiagoout> exit 0
<Kazenin> flood ? oO
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, quando for colar mais de 3 linhas, use o paste.ubuntu.com
<tiagoout> ta achei, mas é na linha de baixo?
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, bote na primeira linha o jogo da velha que você tirou e antes do exit 0
<tiagoout> # By default this script does nothing. sh -c echo "base=0xc0000000 size=0x157000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr exit 0
<tiagoout> assim?
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, não, dê um espaço em branco antes de exit 0 e bote
<tiagoout> assim http://paste.ubuntu.com/604962/
<tiagoout> Andre_Gondim ?
<Known_problems> alguma lista de servidores proxy rapidos?
<vitorlobo> sim sim
<vitorlobo> Known_problems: http://hidemyass.com/proxy-list/
<botinha> Kazenin, boa noite estah on?
<vitorlobo> Known_problems: leu oq escrevi?
<vitorlobo> Known_problems: leu oq escrevi?
<Known_problems> vitorlobo, yes
<Known_problems> vitorlobo, thanks
<Genocyber_> cu!!!
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-30
<vitor-br> Demolidor conseguiu corrigir?
<Demolidor> vitor-br, sim, mudei pro debian.
<vitor-br> hahaha
<Soares> Boa noite
<Tonao35> boa noite
<Soares> to ralando pra achar um tutorial em pt do BT5, alguem tem ?
<Pskol> Soares, quewm sabeno canal do bt tem
<chm0d-780> soares procura video aula
<chm0d-780> tem umas aee rolando
<chm0d-780> de uns mexicanos
<chm0d-780> uteis
<Soares> pow to assistindo desde ontem, mas as minhas nunca dao certo xD
<Soares> da ate raiva
<Soares> kkkkkkkkk
<Soares> hj consegui rodar o comando de quebrar senha wap2 mas minha word list ainda é pequena, ai nao consegui descobrir a senha
<Soares> =/
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<chm0d-780> busca um tuto sobre a ferramenta que vc está utilizando
<chm0d-780> em vez buscar para o bt em geral
<Pskol> que pega internet do vizinho?
<Pskol> kkkk
<Soares> xD deixando bem claro que è so para estudo
<Soares> xD
<Rafael_Neri> 11013cc
<vitorlobo> alguém aí é de salvador-BA?
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> alguem conhece sysv-rc-conf
<pauloolhos> apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<pauloolhos> alguem conhece
<pauloolhos> esse programa serveria nesse seguinte situacao...
<pauloolhos> tenho por exemplo um servidor de backup
<pauloolhos> quando o sistema cair por exemplo pic de luz ele restarta o sistema
<pauloolhos> seria isso
<pauloolhos> pois eu tenho que fazer manual ai ele restart os servicos
<pauloolhos> seria basicamente isso
<leonardo_> boa noite pessoal! Uso Ubuntu 11.10 e até essa semana meu java estava funcionando normal. De uns dias pra cá não consigo mais compilar nenhum arquivo.java, olhem a mensagem: No .class file created for file numerosPrimos.class in /home/leonardo/Programação/Números Primos - Java because of an IOException: /home/leonardo/Programação/Números Primos - Java/numerosPrimos.class (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<leonardo_> . Sendo que no Windows compilo o mesmo arquivo normalmente. Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<leonardo_> só pra completar: java -version: java version "1.6.0_31"
<leonardo_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_31-b04)
<leonardo_> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.6-b01, mixed mode)
<leonardo_> leonardo@Leonardo-Ubuntu:~/Programação/Números Primos - Java$
<leonardo_> javac -version: Eclipse Java Compiler 0.972_R35x, 3.5.1 release, Copyright IBM Corp 2000, 2009. All rights reserved.
<leonardo_> leonardo@Leonardo-Ubuntu:~/Programação/Números Primos - Java$
<vitorlobo> leonardo_, ja tentou verificar de fato a frase do erro? arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado? digo, a forma da qual vc esta acessando o diretorio no terminal
<leonardo_> vitorlobo, quando dou o comando java "arquivo".java não tá criando o "arquivo".class
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  nao é java arquivo.java
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  é javac arquivo.java
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  javac de java compilation
<leonardo_> ah sim, me refiro ao javac mesmo, eu que digitei errado
<leonardo_> ta dando erro no javac mesmo
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  dai oq ele retorna?
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado?
<leonardo_> No .class file created for file numerosPrimos.class in /home/leonardo/Programação/Números Primos - Java because of an IOException: /home/leonardo/Programação/Números Primos - Java/numerosPrimos.class (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  seu irc ta usando coding utf8?
<leonardo_> pq vc fala, os caracteres?
<leonardo_> tão assim no terminal
<vitorlobo> leonardo_, explicado entao
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  tao assim msmo? ardo/Programação/Números Pr
<leonardo_> no nome da pasta nao, mas no terminal (mensagem de erro) sim
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  é por isso q vc n ta conseguindo compílar
<vitorlobo> leonardo_, perai q te digo uma forma q de
<leonardo_> ok
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  a pasta se chama programação?com acento e tudo?
<[kernel]> qualé vitorlobo
<leonardo_> sim: Programação
<[kernel]> fluxboxeiro
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Corrigindo-acentuacao-no-gnometerminal
<vitorlobo> leonardo_, faz isso e depois testa novamente
<vitorlobo> leonardo_, seu gnome-terminal n ta lendo as pastas de forma correta os nomes
<leonardo_> :D
<leonardo_> funcionou
<leonardo_> tirei da pasta pata /home/leonardo e deu certo
<leonardo_> vou ver as dicas do site
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  mas faz isso ai q corrige esse problema tbm
<leonardo_> ok
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  so q ao invés de vi ~/.bash_profile  usa gedit ~/.bash_profile q fica mais facil
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  dai depois vc reinicia e testa com as pastas com acento e tal...
<vitorlobo> leonardo_,  geralmente eu n tenho esse problema pq n uso gnome-terminal.. uso o eterm ou xterm q vc tbm pode conseguir facilmente sudo apt-get install eterm ou xterm... mas se conseguir corrigir no gnome-terminal...n tem necessidade desses 2
<vitorlobo> [kernel], http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd4QZYOOlhg&feature=youtu.be
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  saca so.... upei esse projeto ficou legalzinho
<leonardo_> blz
<leonardo_> vitorlobo, valeu mesmo, tava quebrando a cabeça com isso ... Vou reiniciar e testar... t+
<vitorlobo> o fdp nem volta pra dizer q deu certo
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<barna> da até raiva isso
<vitorlobo> barna,  demais
<xGrind> marca o nick e nao ajuda mais xD
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  a grande maioria q vem aqui...vem pra tirar uma duvida e logo vai embora
<vitorlobo> xGrind, nem faz questao de conhecer a comunidade.....fazer um network...porra nenhuma
<vitorlobo> :P
<xGrind> win users ;D
<barna> bom, eu entrei aki pra tirar uma duvida e to aki a 3 anos!
<barna> mas to ligado q isso é a minoria!
<vitorlobo> barna,  ahuauhhau
<vitorlobo> licensed,  tu foi em algum flisol ae?
<vitorlobo> licensed,  q teve ontem
<licensed> vitorlobo, teve?
<licensed> eu sei q teve o lancamento do ubuntu.. produzido pela fuctura
<licensed> flisol to por fora
<vitorlobo> licensed, rpz pense na decepção
<vitorlobo> licensed, festival latino americano de instalação de software livre..flisol...
<vitorlobo> licensed,  na entrada do evento distribuiram dvd's oficiais do opensuse....mas os palestrantes apresentaram soluções livres rodando em mac e windows
<vitorlobo> licensed,  particularmente eu achei isso meio foda uhauaha tipo "pra q entregaram dvd's do opensuse? pra enfiar no c*?" só na sala de infra que bateram forte no linux...com debian
<vitorlobo> licensed,  agora desenvolvimento aff.....tenso
<vitorlobo> os patrocinadores tudo s.o livre
<vitorlobo> fedora, opensuse, debian, archlinux
<vitorlobo> moh falta de respeito
<licensed> vitorlobo, ta falando daqui de recife?
<vitorlobo> licensed, salvador
<licensed> ah ta
<vitorlobo> licensed,  de recife n faço ideia de como q foi
<vitorlobo> licensed,  de sp foi uma bosta ja me contaram...
<vitorlobo> licensed,  de POA falaram q foi bom
<vitorlobo> licensed,  o primeiro palestrante nosso...da sala de dev apresentou o php e as novidades e tal...so q o planejamento em slide ele tinha apresentado no evento passado em 2011 ..fevereiro...o cara nem se deu o trabalho de fazer algo novo pra apresentar em 2012.... po...pq o evento é aberto, de graça..tem q ser esculhambado assim? mtu foda isso no Brasil..
<vitorlobo> ou na bahia uahuaha
<licensed> putx
<licensed> eu nao preciso nem comentar
<Coelhinha> bom dia a todos
<Coelhinha> estão dormindo aí?
<Celso> bom dia
<Coelhinha> bom dia Celso
<Celso> :)
<Prime-ES> Bom dia a todos
<Celso> dia
<Prime-ES> hj o dia e tenta recuperar o drive de video do meu ubuntu
<Prime-ES> Alguém sabe como eu desistalo um programa q não acho o desistador ?
<Prime-ES> o programa é: AMD Catalyst Control Center.
<Prime-ES> se alguém puder me ajudar agradeço.
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: como você instalou?
<Prime-ES> via .deb
<Prime-ES> Rudolf - alguma sugestão ?
<Prime-ES> isso ferrou com meu drive de video
<Rudolf> dpkg -l |grep palavra
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: palavra seria alguma coisa que vc lembre do nome do pacote
<Prime-ES> ok vou tenta
<Prime-ES> séria: dpkg -l | grep amd-driver-installer-8.961-x86.x86_64
<Rudolf> uai, se vc sabe o nome da porcaria nem precisava
<Prime-ES> não esta dando certo
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: o que aparece?
<Prime-ES> qual seria a outra sujestão ?
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: eu primeiro preciso saber o nome do pacote
<Rudolf> coloque
<Prime-ES> amd-driver-installer-8.961-x86.x86_64
<Rudolf> dpkg -l |grep amd-driver
<Prime-ES> vou tentar
<Rudolf> o que aparecer coloque num pastebin.com e me mande o link
<Prime-ES> Rudolf - não foi encontrado nada com esse nome.
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: coloque apenas amd
<Prime-ES> q disgrama isso não sai do meu pc
<Prime-ES> ok
<Prime-ES> -desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep amd
<Prime-ES> ii  libcolamd2.7.1                        1:3.4.0-1ubuntu3                                  column approximate minimum degree ordering l
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: seu pacote não está instalado OU não foi instalado pelo dpkg
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: como vc instalou, vc lembra?
<Prime-ES> sim, foi um comamdo +/- assim: ./ install
<Prime-ES> vou achar aki
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: duuuuuuuuuu
<Prime-ES> bash ./nomedoarquivo.run
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: então não foi com dpkg -i
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: assim vc fode te ajudar
<Prime-ES> pow, eu iniciante
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: se tinha um install, com certeza TEM um deinstall
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: procure na doc do que vc instalou
<Prime-ES> as pessoas q sabem poderia ajudar
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: não dá para ser advinho cara
<Prime-ES> isso eu sei
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: eu te perguntei lá em cima, como instalou
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: e vc deu a resposta errada
<Prime-ES> foi mal
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: não dá para ser advinho cara08:18 < Rudolf> Prime-ES: como você instalou?
<Rudolf> 08:19 < Prime-ES> via .deb
<Prime-ES> desculpe, não me mate vlw
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: não vou, só atrasa te ajudar
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: tudo que falei foi inútil
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: onde vc pegou esse pacote
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: deixa ver se na doc tem como desinstalar
<Prime-ES> no site da AMD
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: link
<Prime-ES> só um segundo
<Prime-ES> mano esta dificil de achar aki
<Prime-ES> gostaria de saber qual o browser, mais utilizado pq existem muitos.
<Celso> eu acho que o chromium-browser
<Prime-ES> eu tbm uso esse, li em uma reportagem q novo Opera esta muito rapido.
<memset> eu gosto muito do firefox, mas ele esta atualizando mto
<memset> ;\
<memset> e quando atualiza não oferece suporte ao plugin do banco e outras coisas
<memset> está me deixando triste isso
<Prime-ES> o firefox ainda tem essas pequenas falhas.
<memset> mas fora isso, gosto muito dele :)
<Prime-ES> acho q vou fazer um teste com novo Opera.
<Prime-ES> o q esta sendo muito comentado e essa nova ferramenta de pode fazer seu proprio Linux.
<memset> qual ferramenta Prime-ES?
<memset> eu ja tinha visto o linux from scratch
<Prime-ES> Remastersys
<Prime-ES> tem essa aki tbm: Ubuntu Builder
<memset> bacana, ainda não tinha ouvido falar, ultimamente não consigo nem abrir um site de notícias
<Celso> remastersys é bem simples
<Celso> a vantagem é que instala tudo que gosta e cria uma iso
<Prime-ES> ainda não parei da mexer nelas, mais qualquer dia desse vou testa-las
<Prime-ES> gostaria de saber se tem como criar um linix mais limpo, só o q a pessoa precisa.
<Celso> apartir do kernel?
<Celso> ai precisa ser um usuario mais avançado
<Prime-ES> com essas novas ferramentas.
<Celso> eu nunca tentei
<Prime-ES> um exp. meus pcs todos tem linux.
<Psykhe> bustrenga, depois do 12.04 lts, alguem teve problema com o one tb?
<Psykhe> ta foida...
<Celso> nao tive problemas com one
<Psykhe> foida veio, aqui, ta dando sempre erro, dizendo que tem que fechar...
<Psykhe> argh.
<Psykhe> 64b.
<Prime-ES> mais tenho pc q e só utilizado para internet, imagino um linux só com os drivers necessarios um browser, audio, acho q só
<Celso> Psykhe: entra na sua conta pelo browser e faz um backup por segurança
<Psykhe> é ja copie os dados para outro local....
<Psykhe> vou apagar agora o da nuvem, pra ve se sem pasta ele vai.
<memset> Prime-ES procure sobre lfs(Linux From Scratch) que é um manual explicando como montar uma distribuição Linux.
<Psykhe> u1sdtool --current-transfers
<Psykhe> vi esse comando tb, so que ta dando erro.
<Prime-ES> vou esta lembro, para me aprofundar.
<Prime-ES> lendo*
<Psykhe> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Psykhe> o 12.04 tem alguma especie de fw padrao? iptables , selinux?
<Daekdroom> iptables
<Daekdroom> E o ufw como ferramenta de configuração.
<memset> eu amo esse sarg :>
<memset> iptables + squid + dansguardian + sarg é bom demais
<Psykhe> one shit, ja tentei reinstalar, mas persiste....
<Psykhe> o drop rola de boa.
<Psykhe> ptz.
<xand__> bom dia pessoal, estou fazendo a instalação do 12.04 e estou tendo problemas em reaver minha home antiga que está com ecryptfs, alguém poderia por favor me dar uma ajuda?
<weliton> alguel tira uma duvida pra mim?
<Rudolf> xand__: aparentemente tem conflito
<Rudolf> xand__: sugiro tirar os arquivos
<Rudolf> xand__: refazer a encripação
<Rudolf> xand__: colocar de volta
<xand__> Rudolf, vixe...vc tb teve problemas?
<Rudolf> xand__: não, ouvi aqui no canal
<xand__> Rudolf, certo, vou tentar, valeu
<GTK_Thi> acho q deletei minha partição swap, quando fui almentar minha partição do linux a /. E agora, ele não inicia. tem como recuperar?
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: entre com um live cd
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: e faça a swap apontar para um arquivo dentro do /, pode ser do mesmo tamanho ou maior
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: tente reiniciar
<GTK_Thi> me diz as instruções, que depois eu faço, por q agora não estou em linux.
<GTK_Thi> mas como faz a swap?
<fcoambrozio> GTK_Thi: creio que o problema nem seja a swap
<GTK_Thi> é q eu fui almentar de 9 gb a / para 242 gb
<GTK_Thi> e não sei o q aconteceu
<fcoambrozio> a presença ou não da swap não é tão critico assim que impeça a inicialização de um sistema
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: pela diferença de tamanho
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: acho que a merda foi beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem maior
<fcoambrozio> =]
<GTK_Thi> Eu deletei uma partição q não era do linux para colocar espaço na partição do linux
<GTK_Thi> só q tem uma coisa: o windows inicia e o linux não
<GTK_Thi> tiro o hd externo e o windows inicia com hd externo nao acontece nada
<GTK_Thi> ZandreBran: oi
<ZandreBran> ôlas GTK_Thi
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: infelizmente não dá para advinhar o problema cara
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: menos ainda a estrutura do seu sistema linux
<GTK_Thi> o meu é XFS
<Rudolf> eeeeeeeeee?
<[speakup]> oieee
<Celso> ola
<fcoambrozio> GTK_Thi: muita coisa pode ter acontecido... como por ex., ter dado erro no redimensionamento da partição, inconsistencia nos arquivos...
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: entre com um livecd da vida (sugiro o systemrescuecd) e verifique o que houve com as partições
<fcoambrozio> mas, uma alteração simples que pode estar parando a inicialização é que ao alterar a partição o uuid dela tbm tenha sido alterado
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: bem lembrado
<GTK_Thi> e agora?
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: esses negocio de uid fodem facim mesmo
<GTK_Thi> Vou ter que reinstalar o grub?
<GTK_Thi> pra pegar o número novo?
<fcoambrozio> GTK_Thi: faça o que o Rudolf sugeriu... use um live cd, checke as partições, veja se está tudo certo...
<fcoambrozio> veja se consegue montar a partição
<fcoambrozio> confira o /etc/fstab
<fcoambrozio> e por ae vai
<GTK_Thi> ZandreBran: E o Linux Acessível 3.0, já está quase pronto?
<ZandreBran> GTK_Thi, estamos discutindo isto exatamente agora em nossa lista de discussão. Claro, tudo são bem vidos.
<ZandreBran> *todos
<GTK_Thi> ZandreBran: legal
<[speakup]> que coisa...
<[speakup]> zandrebran: qual a lista de discução de vocês?
<ZandreBran> [speakup], por favor, pegue lá me nossa página: http://linuxacessivel.org/suporte
<[speakup]> ah, não tinha olhado a página de suporte ainda, zandrebran, vou olhar
<[speakup]> zandrebran: e sabe, o  orca algum dia vai conseguir ler aplicativos em qt? ou já ler?
<ZandreBran> [speakup], por favor, podemos conversar sobre isto no canal do projeto? creio que não tem muito haver acessibilidade geral nesta sala.
<GTK_Thi> Me enganei, a swap est[a la e o numero nao mudou, mas eu nao en5tendo pq nao inicia
<GTK_Thi> estou com o chroot rodando wine no hd que esta o linux
<[speakup]> cada um quer como quer ua
<GTK_Thi> acho q estraguei as particoes
<[speakup]> bah
<GTK_Thi> e agora!?!
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: logs
<GTK_Thi> que logs?
<GTK_Thi> achei um log em /var/log de boot
<GTK_Thi> o q eu faco?
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: entenda-o
<pedroTI> bom dia
<pedroTI> pessoal
<Rudolf> dia
<pedroTI> o novo ubuntu funciona o amsn?
<pedroTI> e o skype
<pedroTI> pq tentei instalar não consegui
<pedroTI> pela central de programas
<pedroTI> nem fazendo o download
<pedroTI> sera que tem algo que possa me ajudar?
<pedroTI> e ai pessoal
<pedroTI> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Rudolf> cri cri cri
<pedroTI> rudolf vc sabe se da para instalar o amsn
<pedroTI> no novo ubuntu
<Rudolf> pedroTI: naão uso ubuntu, desculpe
<pedroTI> é que instalei o novo
<pedroTI> ubuntu e não consegui instalar
<Rudolf> apt-cache search amsn
<Rudolf> apt-cache search skype
<Rudolf> te responde algo?
<pedroTI> rodei este comando
<pedroTI> e ai
<pedroTI>  deu nada não
<pedroTI> amsn - An MSN messenger written in Tcl
<Rudolf> pedroTI: então provavelmente vc precise adicionar algum servidor ao seu sources.list
<Rudolf> pedroTI: isso não é nada?
<Rudolf> apt-get install amsn
<pedroTI> o pior é que sou leigo e nem sei fazer isso
<pedroTI> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<pedroTI> Construindo árvore de dependências
<pedroTI> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<pedroTI> amsn já é a versão mais nova.
<pedroTI> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<pedroTI> aparece isso
<Rudolf> pedroTI: então tem que deixar de ser leigo e ler a documentação
<Rudolf> pedroTI: ou seja, o amns já está instalado
<pedroTI> e o skype
<pedroTI> meu brigadão ja tinha conseguido
<pedroTI> instalar
<pedroTI> mas pelo jeito so falta o skype
<Rudolf> pedroTI: jogue no google
<Rudolf> pedroTI: skype ubutu
<pedroTI> eu baixei no skype
<Rudolf> ubuntu
<Rudolf> pedroTI: qual skype?
<pedroTI> e baixei o arquivo dev
<pedroTI> deb
<Rudolf> pedroTI: .deb
<pedroTI> como eu fazia no 11.4
<Rudolf> pedroTI: ummm
<Rudolf> pedroTI: e ae?
<pedroTI> mas não funcionou não
<pedroTI> tem com instalar o skype pelo terminal?[
<Rudolf> pedroTI: tem
<Rudolf> dpkg -i pacote
<Rudolf> leia man dpkg para aprender mais
<pedroTI> é so rodar este comando
<pedroTI> que vc passou?
<pedroTI> dpkg -i skype
<pedroTI> ?
<Rudolf> advinhe
<pedroTI> root@pedro-eME443:/home/pedro# dpkg -i skype
<pedroTI> dpkg: erro processando skype (--install):
<pedroTI>  impossível acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<pedroTI> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<pedroTI>  skype
<pedroTI> era isso?
<pedroTI> root@pedro-eME443:/home/pedro# dpkg -i skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb
<pedroTI> dpkg: erro processando skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb (--install):
<pedroTI>  impossível acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<pedroTI> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<pedroTI>  skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb
<pedroTI> deu esse erro
<[kernel]> deve estar corrumpido o arquivo
<pedroTI> mas abaixei 2 vezes
<pedroTI> ja
<[kernel]> ;/
<[kernel]> ja tento o apt-get install skype?
<pedroTI> sim
<pedroTI> e nada
<[kernel]> baixa outro skype pra ver
<[kernel]> sem ser esse dai
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> alguem poderia me esclarecer a finalidade desse servico
<pauloolhos> Sysvrcconf no Debian Squeeze
<pauloolhos>  Sysvrccon
<mwallacesd> Boa tarde, alguém on-line ai?
<mwallacesd> =)
<pauloolhos> compensa instalar antivirus no ubuntu
<an0n> pauloolhos: Não vejo motivos para instalar..
<mwallacesd> Algum programa no estilo do notepad++ para o Ubuntu?
<an0n> pauloolhos: Pode melhorar a segurança de outra forma
<pauloolhos> an0n
<pauloolhos> voce me indica algo
<an0n> pauloolhos: Existe o clamav que é um anti-vírus, normalmente utilizado para verificar sistemas windows..
<pauloolhos> seria um servidor de backup no ubuntu
<pauloolhos> gostaria de melhorar a seguranca
<an0n> http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<an0n> pauloolhos: Em relação a vírus eu acredito ser esse. Agora, melhorar a segurança do seu linux na rede existem outras..
<an0n> Se alguém souber de outro que possa indicar?
<pauloolhos> ppor ser um servidor de backup se acha interessante colocar
<pauloolhos> oi nao
<mandrak> bom dia, alguem está com problemas no loguin? Ele nãi inicia, aqui
<mandrak> *não
<leocidrack> olá
<leocidrack> alguem pode me auxiliar, pois atualizei meu ubuntu para versão 12.04 e agora não funciona direito
<mwallacesd> Algum programa no estilo do notepad++ para o Ubuntu?
<leocidrack> alguem pode me auxiliar, pois atualizei meu ubuntu para versão 12.04 e agora não funciona direito
<rogerio> boa tarde pessoal acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.04 num notbook antigo e o wireless não funcionou  alguém me ajude por favor!
<rogerio> a descrição da placa "        produto: ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface "
<memset> rogerio reconheceu a placa com algum drive nativo?
<rogerio> não
<memset> rogerio quando você da o comando lspci ela não aparece?
<rogerio> aparece sim
<rogerio> 03:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<memset> exato
<rogerio> o que eu faço par resolver este problema
<rogerio> achei um site que tem os "drivers para debian" tem como colocalos no ubuntu
<memset> é eu estou vendo aqui se acho o drive da sua placa man
<memset> provavelmente deve funcionar rogerio
<memset> o ubuntu é baseado em debian
<rogerio> o site é este "http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/acx100/index.php?title=ACX"
<rogerio> mas não tenho a minima ideia do que fazer
<rogerio> como acessar pasta pelo terminal?
<openp2> tentou o comando cd?
<openp2> cd pasta
<fcoambrozio> rogerio: pasta não, diretório :)
 * Demolidor is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 30th Apr, 14:25:27)
<Rudolf> huehiuheiuehiuehieuh
<Rudolf> "pasta" sux
 * Demolidor`afk is back (gone 00:41:32)
<Francisco> Boa tarde,
<Celso> instalei o gnome-shell no ubuntu-12.04 e parece que está melhor que na versão anterior
<mwallacesd> manda um screenshot ai pra gente ver Celso
<mwallacesd> =)
<Celso> mwallacesd:  https://plus.google.com/photos/109315828134255253753/albums/5736837757809929105/5737273278438608162
<mwallacesd> Ta show, parabéns. =)
<chm0d-780> lol
<Celso> mwallacesd: adcionei mais wallpapers no sistema
<Celso> tá legal essa versão
<chm0d-780> Celso tem uma forma para mudar o loginscreen?
<Celso> a tela de login?
<chm0d-780> yes
<Celso> chm0d-780: essa versão muda conforme o wallpaper da home do usuario
<Celso> na minha casa fica com o leão com o lugar de digitar a senha
<Celso> https://plus.google.com/photos/109315828134255253753/albums/5736837757809929105/5736955159777354066
<Celso> se selecionar outro usuario ai muda
<chm0d-780> ah tah
<chm0d-780> é que eu me lembro acho que foi na 9.04 eu tinha trocado a loginscreen
<cach_new> e aquele script ubuntu perfeito ainda rola?
<chm0d-780> Celso a tela do leão deve ficar massa
<Celso> sim
<chm0d-780> o campo de login centralizou?
<Celso> fica igual no screenshot
<chm0d-780> ham
<chm0d-780> ok
<Celso> mais pro lado esquerdo da tela
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> Celso o suporte a driver's está estável?
<cach_new> alguém poderia me ajudar com uma dificuldade no debian? ou devo procurar o canal do debian? é que está todo mundo mudo lá e o Rudolf  que está me ajudando está com o patrão na cola nem consegue responder rsrs coitado
<chm0d-780> 'x
<chm0d-780> se pudesse ajudava
<cach_new> chm0d-780: vou melhorar a pergunta, alguem consegue me ajudar rsrsrsrs?
<chm0d-780> =D
<chm0d-780> quem sabe
<chm0d-780> há mta gente aqui no canal
<chm0d-780> cach_new devias te explicar melhor
<chm0d-780> 'x
<cach_new> chm0d-780: bora lá uai!
<chm0d-780> :S
<cach_new> chm0d-780: tenho um netbook que instalei o debian 6 e tenho a placa ar9485 wireless nele, já tentei tudo que vi na net so nao pelo apt-get install colocar uma imagem linux nova eu não consigo fazer o linux reconhecer a placa como sou bem newba no linux to me fu... e nada de resolver rsrs e no site do fabricante nao fala se é compativel com linux
<chm0d-780> se calhar seja mesmo compatibilidade
<chm0d-780> devia procurar na secção FAQ do fabricante
<chm0d-780> se tem uma questão acerca disso
<chm0d-780> faz um tempam q não uso ubuntu...
<cach_new> chm0d-780: no site da acer nao tem linux, no do fabricante da atheros nao consegui nada falando se é compativel ou nao ainda!!!
<chm0d-780> tinha migrado para outra distro
<chm0d-780> vê no FAQ se tem uma questão sobre compatibilidade
<chm0d-780> a duvida é universal
<chm0d-780> 'x
<chm0d-780> meio estranho!
<cach_new> ta fogo
<chm0d-780> linux costuma reconhecer facil upgrades
<cach_new> chm0d-780: tem como dar tipo um up no kernel sem ter q recomp-ilar, pq os conhecimentos aki sao limitados rsrsr
<chm0d-780> fazendo o up ele somente vai atualizar
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get update
<cach_new> mas nao tem atualização de kernel?
<cach_new> chm0d-780:
<mwallacesd> apt-get upgrade /// apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwallacesd> São distintos
<mwallacesd> =)
<chm0d-780> sim
<chm0d-780> são para atualizar o kernel
<chm0d-780> eu ainda não instalei o 12.04(nem sei se vou instalar) mas se o fizer vou atualizar o kernel apartir do livecd
<chm0d-780> cach_new http://www.indiangnu.org/2009/how-to-create-editextract-initrd-in-ubuntudebian-and-redhatfedora-linux/
<cach_new> chm0d-780:  no grub exibe o 2.6 tem algo difernte q eu possa fazer pra atualizar isso?
<chm0d-780> sim tem
<cach_new> chm0d-780:
<cach_new> ???
<chm0d-780> cria uma nova entrada no grub
<chm0d-780> para concluir o rocesso
<chm0d-780> edite o arquivo
<chm0d-780>  /mnt*boot/grub/menu.lst
<chm0d-780>  /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<chm0d-780> e inclua a uma nova opção no menu
<chm0d-780> title> novo kernel
<chm0d-780> root (hd0,0)
<chm0d-780> kernel /vmlinuz -<nova verão kernel> root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet
<chm0d-780> initrd /initrd.img <verão do novo kernel>
<chm0d-780> ai dá um novo boot no sistema
<chm0d-780> cach_new lol?
<cach_new> chm0d-780: fio eu falei sou newbaço ate no apelido
<cach_new> chm0d-780: nem sei onde achar achei umas images no apt-get cache search mas nada de funcioar
<chm0d-780> 'x
<cach_new> chm0d-780:  entendeu uhsahusahuasuhsa é fogo
<chm0d-780> kkkk'
<cach_new> to quase choirando vou voltar o windows 7 mesmo
<Celso> lembrei de mim agora a muitos anos atras totalmente novato pedido ajuda pra configurar um winmodem
<chm0d-780> cach_new eu tbm não sou prol
<Celso> hahahaha
<cach_new> proxima vez comprar equipamento sem antes testar
<cach_new> Celso: pior
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<cach_new> eu fui no site da atheros e nao achei onde fala os requisitos
<chm0d-780> Celso eu tbm ja fiz isso
<cach_new> se ainda lesse tipo essa mer.. nao é compativel eu deisstia mas td mundo enfia nos linux so eu q nao to doido aki
<chm0d-780> quase chorei
<Celso> chm0d-780: eu ainda usava um redhat em japones
<Celso> kakakakakaka
<Celso> cruiz credo
<chm0d-780> O.o
<chm0d-780> kkkkk
<chm0d-780> nem quero imaginar
<Celso> ai lançou o conectiva 4.0
<cach_new> e tem uma coisatb q eu odeio
<cach_new> é make e makeinstall
<cach_new> pq nunca funciona?
<chm0d-780> pq tu faz algo errado
<chm0d-780> o segredo do bom mestre é a prática
<chm0d-780> li isso hoje na prova de análise
<chm0d-780> :D
<chm0d-780> cach-new daqui a uns dias tu fica prol que nem o Celso
<cach_new> fico doido pior se eu nao fico enchendo o saco de quem eu conheco por telefone e email nao tenho suporte na minha regiao so conheco eu q me aventuro com isso e como as vezes fico perguntando ninguem gosta é fod...
<cach_new> fico chateado
<chm0d-780> =x
<chm0d-780> sei cmo isso é
<chm0d-780> quando vc tem um interesse e nos mais proximos não alguem simétrico
<chm0d-780> com as mesmos interesses*
<chm0d-780> simétricos simplificam-se =D
<chm0d-780> volto já
<Celso> chm0d-780: igual eu?
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> eu ainda me considero usuario comum
<Celso> uso o basico
<Celso> chm0d-780: ele precisa olhar voce como modelo
<Celso> hahaha
<diegovieira> alguem instalou o ubuntu server 21.04 lts 32bits?
<cach_new> ta vendfo o que digo
<cach_new> segui tudo q diz
<cach_new> em
<cach_new> linuxwireless.org/en/users/Doenload/stable
<cach_new> aí ./script driver-select ath
<cach_new> agora na hroira de dar o make, kd o makke
<cach_new> so crioou o makefile.bk
<Celso> pra casa
<danilo_> alguem ai tem ou teve um bug no login?
<Rodolfo123> alguem da uma ajuda
<Rodolfo123> ?
<Rodolfo123> alguem online
<Rodolfo123> ?
<danilo_> alguem ai tem ou teve um bug no login?
<mwallacesd> Já testaram o Java 7 no Pangolin????
<cach_new> chm0d-780:
<cach_new> e aew
<jader_ssa> boa noite
<jader_ssa> alguém poderia me ajudar com informação de como fazer acesso remoto reverso?
<pauloolhos> com qual programa
<jader_ssa> ssh
<pauloolhos> quando voce disse reverso seria alguem acessar voc
<jader_ssa> tenho clientes que ficam por tras de nat...
<jader_ssa> preciso ter acesso ao terminal dele
<jader_ssa> s
<jader_ssa> mas preciso que a sessão seja inicada através do server
<jader_ssa> seria tipo um VNC da vida, mas que o server envia o convite para o cliente.
<jader_ssa> no caso do VNC ele pode iniciar o acesso remoto, tanto pelo cliente, quanto pelo server...]
<jader_ssa> entendeu, estou com dificuldade de encontrar material sobre o assunto
<cach_new> jader_ssa:
<cach_new> espero que isso te ajude, eu nao manjo nada mas espero que de certo olha
<cach_new> http://consultanumero.telein.com.br/sistema/consulta_numero.php?numero=8199626363&chave=senhasite
<cach_new> ops
<cach_new> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Acessando-computadores-remotos-protegidos-por-NAT-ou-firewall-com-tunel-SSH-reverso-direcionado-por-DNS-dinamico
<cach_new> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Suporte-remoto-com-VNC-reverso
<cach_new> http://tutocenter.blogspot.com.br/2009/01/vnc-sc-reverso.html
<jader_ssa> blz, vou dá uma olha, valeu amigo!
<cach_new> jader_ssa: http://www.google.com.br/search?q=linux+acesso+remoto+reverso&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:pt-BR:official&client=firefox-a
<danilo_> pessoal, mais alguem esta tendo problemas de o unity não carregar no login? Como citado em outro tópico? Como resolver isso?
<vitor_> vitorlobo, gostoso
<vitor_> vitorlobo, te amo
<vitor_> vitorlobo, seu..netsplitzento
<vitor_> :O
<vitor_> pqp
<viviane> tmettq
<shallwe> olá galera
<shallwe> alguém com dificuldades de conectar o empathy no messenger?
<shallwe> rede windows live messenger
<shallwe> ubuntu 12.04 claro
<xGrind> ubuntu 12.04 foi a versao mais bugada que ja usei =(
<xGrind> e nao era pra ser, ja que é um LTS :/
<shallwe> o.O
<shallwe> o que tem de bug ai?
<xGrind> ta dando crash em tudo, toda hora.
<shallwe> vixi aqui ta 100%, mas tb depende do que a pessoal usa de programa, eu fiz uma instalação nova do 0, não acredito muito nisso ai de upgrade
<[kernel]> xGrind, por isso que fico no slack
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> tava ate curioso por esse novo ubuntu
<[kernel]> vou baixar é o archlinux
<shallwe> vixi papo de nerd o.O
<[kernel]> shallwe, é nada
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<shallwe> ubuntu é legal que vc pluga o pendrive e sai usando :)
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> é so montar a particao do pendrive
<[kernel]> muito facil
<shallwe> sim :)
<[kernel]> ;P
<licensed> shallwe, se eu te contar que to apanhando pra bootar pelo usb
<licensed> acho que é a versao do unetbootbin q tava bugada
<licensed> vou tentar o disk creator do proprio ubuntu
<shallwe> licensed, aconteceu comigo mas era a placa mae
<shallwe> ai pluguei ele e la na bios mudei o pendrive pra primario e o hd para secundário ai rolou :)
<licensed> entao shallwe mas nao aparece o pendrive na bios
<licensed> eu lembro que ja tive esse problema. e era a versao do unetbootbin
<shallwe> então é a placa mãe ou o pendrive o.O
<licensed> shallwe, testei 2 pendrives (e os 2 sao novos)
<shallwe> mas se não reconhece na bios o pendrive
<licensed> ah sim.. e o pendrive funciona no note
<shallwe> então deve ser a placa mãe
<licensed> eh so no desk
<licensed> shallwe, faz 2 meses q comprei minha placamae. uma gigabyte ud3l
<shallwe> entao ELE TEM que aparecer na bios hahaha
<licensed> continuo achando que é a versao do unetbootbin
<shallwe> mas se a bios nao acha o pendrive não adianta
<licensed> shallwe, que prog tu usa pra fazer o pendrive
<shallwe> no windows o que o ubuntu recomenda
<licensed> eu nao tenho windows aqui =(
<shallwe> tem o que?
<licensed> so ubuntu
<shallwe> ué então usa o padrao
<licensed> ta gravando.. vamos ver se era o software
<shallwe> criador de disco de inicialização :)
<shallwe> mais facil que no windows
<Rudolf> ai ai
<shallwe> onde doi?
<licensed> shallwe, falei que era a versao do unetbootbin
<shallwe> rolou?
<licensed> 2a vez ja que ele me deixa na mao
<licensed> shallwe, sim po.. ja tinha feito varias vezes antes. nao tinha porque dessa vez nao pegar
<shallwe> mas nao faz sentido por que a bios nao acha o pendrive?
<licensed> shallwe, nao aparece la pow.. pq nao grava direito
<licensed> testa ai.. baixa o unetbootbin-565
<Rudolf> licensed: licensa
<licensed> xiii to achando que fiz m**** formatei o hd errado
<Rudolf> licensed: não gravar direito
<Rudolf> licensed: não faz sumir da bios (não ser detectado)
<Rudolf> licensed: não gravar direito ficaria no problema NÃO BOOTAR
<licensed> eu nao sei o que voces dizem "aparecer na bios"
<licensed> eu sei que funcionou quando vou la no boot de hd.. e aparece todos meus hds + o pendrive
<licensed> antes nao tava aparecendo isso é como se nao existisse
<Rudolf> licensed: então aparece na bios
<licensed> Rudolf, aparece agora que gravei com o outro programa
<licensed> antes nao tava aparecendo isso é como se nao existisse
<Rudolf> licensed: sinistro
<licensed> Rudolf, simples po faz o teste ai. ja que ta dizendo que to mentindo ou estou errado
<licensed> faz ai tambem shallwe
<Rudolf> licensed: não estou dizendo nem que está mentindo nem que está errado
<Rudolf> licensed: só estou dizendo que não faz sentido
<shallwe> faço oq?
<licensed> Rudolf, falou que nao gravar direito nao faz sumir da bios
<Rudolf> licensed: pq se acende a luz do led do pendrive
<licensed> entao grave ai pra vc ve se nao vai sumir da bios
<Rudolf> licensed: a bios detecta que está alimentando
<Rudolf> licensed: tenho ubuntu aqui para testar não
<licensed> shallwe, grava qualquer *buntu no pendrive usando o unetbootbin-565
<licensed> ok
<Rudolf> aqui está no 575 já
<shallwe> nao esta vindo o arquivo
<shallwe> nao posso gravar o.O tenho um pendrive só de 16gb com os arquivos de trabalho :)
<licensed> tranquilo
<shallwe> mas eu nao uso isso
<licensed> Rudolf, sim eu estava com a versao antiga
<shallwe> eu uso o padrao do ubuntu
<shallwe> vou comemorar sua vitória com uma partida de heroes of newerth :)
<shallwe> ja volto ai
<licensed> blz mano t+
<shallwe> como é bom esse ubuntu 2D, o normal é pesado o.O mesmo pra um pc robusto
<shallwe> o frame rate do jogo cai drasticamente o.O
<chm0d-780> voltei
<chm0d-780> Celso modelo é vc!
<chm0d-780> eu quando crescer vou ter vc cmo modelo =D
<Celso> chm0d-780: o loco
<Celso> tenho um notebook velhinho
<Celso> alguem ai sugere uma distro pra rodar nele
<Celso> pentiun2
<Celso> 333
<Celso> 6 gigas de HD
<Celso> sony vaio
<Celso> teclado em japones
<Celso> hahahaha
<chm0d-780> kkkk'
<chm0d-780> roda nele o kurumin
<Celso> kurumim
<chm0d-780> =D
<chm0d-780> sim
<Celso> xo ver se acho uma iso do kurumim
<chm0d-780> o Arch
<chm0d-780> tbm pode resultar bem
<chm0d-780> meio levinho
<Celso> nesse notebook precisa ser leve igual uma pluma
<Celso> acho que vai precisar um fluxbox
<chm0d-780> o Arch não vem cm nenhum pacote pré instalado
<chm0d-780> ele vem crú mesmo
<Celso> Arch é baseado em que distro?
<chm0d-780> não sei de certo
<chm0d-780> é criada do zero
<chm0d-780> mas tem ideias do antigo crux
<chm0d-780> foi meio dificil para instalar
<chm0d-780> mas puxa daqui e dai resultou
<chm0d-780> Celso tem o aumentar os screensaver(protetor de tela)?=D
<chm0d-780> Celso por ai?
<Celso> chm0d-780: opa
<licensed> ShadowBelmolve, ta usando kde ai?
<chm0d-780> tem cmo por outro protetor de tela no ubuntu?
<chm0d-780> fora aqueles q estão na lista
<danilo_> alguem esta tendo problemas de o unity não carregar no login?
<Celso> chm0d-780: nunca tentei colocar mais
<shallwe> danilo_, tudo certo aqui :)
<Celso> to dando uma olhada no distrowatch se acho uma distro legal prum notebokk velhinho
<pedroTI> boa noite
<shallwe> danilo_, tenta mudar pro unity 2D e ve se continua
<danilo_> shallwe: ok! :]
<chm0d-780> :=
<chm0d-780> boa noite
<pedroTI> estou com dificuldade em instalar o amsn
<danilo_> shallwe: obrigado
<pedroTI> no ubuntu 12
<shallwe> :)
<pedroTI> alguem ja instalou?
<Celso> pedroTI: amsn nao roda mais no ubuntu
<shallwe> por falar nisso alguem com problema de conectar o empathy ou qulquer outro messenger na live? via ubuntu claro
<shallwe> amsn ainda existe? o.O
<Celso> pedroTI: usa o empathy ou baixa o emesene
<pedroTI> pq7
<pedroTI> pq
<pedroTI> eu tinha instalado mas não funcionou legal não
<shallwe> acho que ficou antigo ele
<shallwe> as libs e coisas assim
<pedroTI> mas tem como tentar instalar será?
<shallwe> boa pergunta
<Celso> pedroTI: tentei instalar varias vezes,mas falta muitos pacotes
<Celso> nao quiz compilar
<pedroTI> eu baixei um .deb
<pedroTI> ate instalou mas voltei o .amsn do meu pc antigo
<licensed> shallwe, ubuntu 2d ta levezao mesmo é?
<pedroTI> não conectou não
<licensed> to achando que vou deixar o kde e dar outra chance ao unity
<shallwe> licensed, sempre foi
<pedroTI> na net
<shallwe> eu tenho o kde em outra maquina
<shallwe> o 4.8
<pedroTI> mas como vc tentou instalar o amsn
<pedroTI> celso
<shallwe> eu acho o kde mais bonito e robusto, ele é menor os icones entre outras coisas, cabem mais coisas na tela é mais organizado
<shallwe> mas o unity ficou legal pela facilidade :)
<Celso> pedroTI: pega o deb no site oficial
<Celso> vai dar erro de lib
<pedroTI> mas vc chegou a testar?
<Celso> sim
<licensed> shallwe, eu curto o kde queria manter ele no desk.. mas o live nao ta subindo o X
<pedroTI> e ai funfo
<Celso> pedroTI: passei a usar o empath
<shallwe> licensed, por que só com você que da esses problemas de boot, de X
<chm0d-780> PedroTI tenta instalar o msn pecan
<shallwe> o.O
<pedroTI> mas e os historico
<pedroTI> das conversas?
<pedroTI> pq na empresa o pessoal ta acustumado com o amsn
<licensed> shallwe, kkkkkkkkkkk pode ter certeza que nao é problema do usuario.. e nao é só comigo. o kubuntu 12.04 está cheio de bugs do grub, de boot..
<licensed> shallwe, ta no forum oficial
<Celso> shallwe: aqui o empathy está normal
<licensed> shallwe, to terminando de baixar o alternate
<pedroTI> e ai tem alguma alternativa
<pedroTI> de importar os historicos
<pedroTI> para outro mensageiro
<pedroTI> tipo tb as contas salvas no amsn?
<pedroTI> e ai alguem tem alguma alternativa?
<ZZzzZzzz_> pedroTI,  tenta utilisar emesene
<shallwe> licensed, blz vlw deve ser meu modem ou roteador
<licensed> qq tem a ver shallwe kkkkkkkkk
<pedroTI> mas e as contas salvas e historicos tb
<pedroTI> da para migrar?
<shallwe> problema de conexão com o messenger do linux
<shallwe> ultima vez era erro do roteador o.O
<shallwe> problema é que se eu mexo no roteador ou vai parar meu ipad, ou meu ipod ou meu nintendo ds :P
<shallwe> melhor eu ficar sem messenger mesmo, uso o ebuddy :) direto da internet
<pedroTI> celso
<pedroTI> tava no xchat EUA
<pedroTI> o cara falou para eu add
<pedroTI> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/amsn/0.98.4-0ubuntu3
<Celso> pedroTI: oi
<Celso> pedroTI: testa ai
<Celso> se der certo me fala
<pedroTI> mas ele falou para remover
<Celso> pedroTI: foi essa versao que tentei e nao consegui
<pedroTI> eu faço isso onde
<pedroTI> pq eu não manjo muito não
<pedroTI> https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<pedroTI> ele passou isso agora
<Celso> pedroTI: me falaram que o amsn esta sem atualizações de segurança e por isso foi tirado o suporte
<Celso> pedroTI: não sei até onde é vdd
<Celso> mas preferi mudar pro empathy
<pedroTI> será que el tenho que add isso que ele passou
<pedroTI> celso
<pedroTI> tem como vc ma ajudar como adiciono
<pedroTI> estes 2 repositorio
<pedroTI> que o cara passou
<Rudolf> pedroTI: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rudolf> pedroTI: copia la dentro, depois apt-get update
<Rudolf> pedroTI: use o emesene
<P-Chan> Olá galera. Estou usando o Xubuntu porque o Kubuntu tava muito instável. Minha máquina antiga é um ATOM com apenas 1 GB de ram e não devia tá assim... o que será? Ah sim tem como adcionar no Xubuntu aquele aplicativo que formata pendrive com botão direito?
<P-Chan> xiii forum errado
<P-Chan> Foi mal aí galera
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-01
<illuminarch> paladin boa noite
<illuminarch> boa noite povo
<Dead_Thinker> boa
<illuminarch> hum
<illuminarch> Dead_Thinker saca essa
<illuminarch> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/04/voce-conhece-o-tizen.html
<illuminarch> boa noite licensed vitoravelino Cesar_Augusto Ricardo__
<Ricardo__> daeeee
<Dead_Thinker> bacana
<k__> noite
<sistematico> Olá.
<mwallacesd> Opa, boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<sistematico> mwallacesd: De onde tu é?
<sistematico> mwallacesd: Conheci um Mau-Wallace a uns 10 anos na BrasNET, mas acho que não é vocẽ.
<mwallacesd> hahahaha sistematico
<mwallacesd> bele, estive pela Brasnet mas usava outros nicks, esse é meu nome real
<mwallacesd> Era um inferno, loverboy, piKachu e palhaçadas do tipo hahahaha
<mwallacesd> Muleke sem ter o que fazer 12h em frete ao computador...
<mwallacesd> Besteira & CO. era de lei...
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: agora trabalha?
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<vitor_> mwallacesd,  brasnet de c* é rola
<vitor_> :P
<vitor_> mauritz é uma mumia hj
<[kernel]> Rudolf, ta em qual distro ?
<JavaNunes> seus filhos de putas
<Rudolf> [kernel]: gentoo
<[kernel]> huMm
<[kernel]> ja me indicaram ela
<JavaNunes> indicaram ela? aff
<mwallacesd> Rudolf sim, e bastante... Consultoria
<JavaNunes> meu ip 187.57.145.5 ,  usuario admin, senha 1234  usando ssh, ningeum nem logando consegue me derrubar pq meu sistema ? alienigena
<mwallacesd> vitor_ , lamentável mas é isso ai, muitos brasileiros discriminam suas origens assim como não sabem reconhecer de onde vem e nem sabe pra onde vão... TROLLS
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: para de dar a bunda que está te fazendo mal
<JavaNunes> nunca dei  A BUNDA
<mwallacesd> Alugou?
<[kernel]> imprestou?
<JavaNunes> tamb?m nao, quando a gente vai oferecer a bunda, o outro cara j? quer dar a dele, entende, hoje as coisas est?o muito dificeis
<mwallacesd> Concessionou?
<[kernel]> porque usa o kerberos?
<[kernel]> :/
<JavaNunes> kerberos era o cao de 3 cabe?as que cuidava da porta no inferno
<mwallacesd> Cerberus!
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> vacilou
<mwallacesd> Oo
<[kernel]> =x
<JavaNunes> nao vacilei nao, isso chama-se regionalismo
<JavaNunes> assim como Brasil ? chamado de Brazil nos eua, nos falamos Kerberos na america
<[kernel]> Kerberos é um protocolo desenvolvido para fornecer poderosa autenticação em aplicações usuário/servidor
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha adaptação transliteral de conhecimento e assimilações...
<[kernel]> pensava que era isso :/
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: regionalismo seria Querberus
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> o cara ainda tenta justificar
<Rudolf> meo deos
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> pronto, para a lista de ignorados
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Justificativa sem pé nem cabeça.
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: dorgas
<JavaNunes> Nao rudolf, haja vista que a inform?tica ? algo que tem muito forte a l?ngua americana, adotamos o regionalismo americano
<JavaNunes> a lingua inglesa
<JavaNunes> esses sistemas podres e fracos como o de voces precisam de firewall, antivirus e essas gambiarras
<mwallacesd> É provável que ele esteja usando WindowsXP com BersIRC, o utf dele não esta configurado.
<mwallacesd> Não é que precisem, são necessidades do mercado, venda e continuidade de serviços.
<JavaNunes> Rudolf me descupe se magoei seus sentimentos.
<mwallacesd> Hoje em dia uma licença SAP custa 3.2 milhões de dólares.
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: é, bem caro mesmo
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: empresa por aqui pechinchou e conseguiu bem enxuto por 1 milhao
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: dae tiveram que programar um conversor de xml para enviar as NFE
<mwallacesd> Boa.
<mwallacesd> Agora a moda esta nos sistemas NFE
<Rudolf> NFE moda não
<Rudolf> sintoma
<Rudolf> ações da receita
<mwallacesd> OnBase por exemplo ta quebrando a banca
<Rudolf> quer centralizar cada vez mais
<mwallacesd> Nada menos de 120 mil dórales
<mwallacesd> Só na licença Thick client
<mwallacesd> pra ler os xml massivo....
<mwallacesd> Motor dll em MS SQL / Oracle em servidores IIS
<JavaNunes> como voces sao nerds
<mwallacesd> Isso responde a sua afirmação, quando diz: seus sistemas são fracos, precisam  de firewall, antivírus, etc. JavaNunes
<mwallacesd> Tudo é necessidade do mercado, venda casada, milhões de dólares
<JavaNunes> isso, nerds com sistemas fracos.
<mwallacesd> Ri ai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=MX&v=a__1OBmLIvg
<mwallacesd> Verídico.
<JavaNunes> ninguem vai ver os seus clipes da lady gaga aqui
<JavaNunes> somos pessoas de TI
<mwallacesd> Eh, Taubaté Interlagos...
<JavaNunes> vagabundo
<mwallacesd> Eu sou aquele cara chato que quando vai implementar uma solução ECM dou as ordens de quais portas devem ser abertas no seu DMZ, aquele cara que faz você ficar pequeninhos quando entra na sua área com visto bom do Diretor Global de TI e vc não pode fazer nada. JavaNunes
<mwallacesd> Sendo assim o vagabundo é vc meu caro.
<mwallacesd> =P
<JavaNunes> E mesmo assim escreve t?o mal?
<mwallacesd> Configura seu UTF idiota, por isso não consegue ver os caracteres acentuados.
<JavaNunes> Me falaram que nos cursinhos de sistema da informa??o aplicava-se  portugu?s.
 * mwallacesd JavaNunes> E mesmo assim escreve t?o mal? 
 * mwallacesd Me falaram que nos cursinhos de sistema da informa??o aplicava-se  portugu?s.
<JavaNunes> ahahahahahahahah
<mwallacesd> Entendeu o que você tem que fazer, CONFIGURA SEU LOCALES babaca
<mwallacesd> antes de dizer que alguém escreve mal
<JavaNunes> diretor global , que quando,
<mwallacesd> É isso ai, aquele "tiozão" (vou falar tipo no seu nível pra você entender) que manda em todas os escritórios regionais, LA, EMEA, ASIA PACIFIC, etc... Aquele cara que manda no chefe do seu chefe seu índio!
<mwallacesd> hahahahaha
<JavaNunes> Vc manda no chafe e escreve t?o mal, por acaso vc ? do PT?
<JavaNunes> meu sistema ? t?o superior por ser alienigena que tenho pessoas logadas no admin e nem conseguem em derrubarem
<mwallacesd> Não, eu não mando no chefe do teu chefe, eu não sou o diretor! Eu sou o consultor o cara que invade seu departamento e revoluciona seu sistema barato. Implementando ECM de grande porte.
<mwallacesd> E revise bem seus conceitos de redação.
<JavaNunes> ? o seu sistema barato!
<JavaNunes> uso O
<JavaNunes> understand?
<JavaNunes> mas vc usa SAP tamb?m?
<JavaNunes> eu gostei de um macho que hoje trabalha com sap
<mwallacesd> Você é tão idiota que acredita que eu estou escrevendo mau porque você não consegue ver os caracteres acentuados corretamente, já te expliquei que você precisa configurar seu sistema para usar UTF-8 . Para de usar WindowsXP Hahahaha
<JavaNunes> escrevendo mau? nao seria escrevendo mal?
<JavaNunes> isso nao ? problema de charset
<JavaNunes> esse escrevendo mau te matou, deixa quieto diretor.
<mwallacesd> Uso SAP, CITRIX, OnBase, JAVA, ORACLE, PeopleSoft, Remedy, uma infinidade de ferramentas seu muleke!
<JavaNunes> ahahahahahahahahahahaha
<JavaNunes> O cara que eu gostei trabalha agora com SAP, vou aprender s? pra poder ficar perto dele, ? o amor.
<JavaNunes> ele tem nojo de mim, mas sap supera
<mwallacesd> o cara que o seu departamentinho de IT batiza de o demonio DLL o cara que sabe fazer tudo se comunicar com tudo sem pular um processo.
<JavaNunes> o cara ta logado aqui nem faz nada, ? um bund?o mesmo.
<mwallacesd> Pergunta quanto ele ganha
<mwallacesd> Vc tem idea de quanto ganha um programador SAP/
<JavaNunes> eu nao falo com ele, ele sabe que sou gay e gosto dele sabe
<mwallacesd> *?
<JavaNunes> 14.000
<JavaNunes> mas ele t? pq o tio dele o empurrou
<JavaNunes> ele ainda faz anhembi morumbi em sistema da informa?ao, sabe, ? aqueles jovens que ficam entusiasmados pq aprendeu java
<mwallacesd> ...
<mwallacesd> No comments, não vivo no Brasil nem tenho idea de como é essa universidade.
<JavaNunes> esse SAP tem skin?
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> nossa, vc gosta de libexec ahahahahah
<JavaNunes> ahahahahahahhahahah rm -rf /
<JavaNunes> o meu sistema alienigena tem o tempo espa?o manipul?vel para evitar rm -rf acidental
<JavaNunes> ahahahahah
<mwallacesd> meu sistema é Inferno, escrito em Limbo não interpreta isso
<mwallacesd> =)
<JavaNunes> se eu estivesse logado no sisteminha ruim e terraqueo de voces, voces ja teriam travado e rebootado
<JavaNunes> o cara DESISTIU AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
 * mwallacesd http://www.vitanuova.com/inferno/
<mwallacesd> fui.
<JavaNunes> voltou
<JavaNunes> tchau
<ivanslip> bom dia pessoal!!
<JavaNunes> dia o caralho
<JavaNunes> fui
<Red27> olá
<MarconM> alguem acordado ae
<Primo_> olá amigos
<Primo_> bom dia
<Primo_> pessoal qual a novidade do ubuntu 12. ? alguma coisa muda na interface grafica?
<chm0d-780> Feliz dia do trabalhador p/ todos!!!
<cuki> hauahua
<chm0d-780> que continuemos a trabalhar em pról do desenvolvimento pessoal e nacional!
<cuki> Feliz dia do troabalho chm0d-780
<chm0d-780> obrigado e igualmente cuki
<cuki> chm0d-780, nao eh engracado q no dia do trabalho, agente nao tem q trabalhar??? afinal, eh comemoracao dos direitos do trabalhador estipulados na franca
<chm0d-780> sim!
<chm0d-780> deviamos ter que trabalhar ué
<cuki> eu trabalharia
<cuki> mas o q internet diz eh q comecou em chicago, mas houve manifestacoes por varias partes do mundo
<chm0d-780> cuki por ser dia de semana eu tbm trabalharia
<cuki> imagino que os japones
<cuki> imagino que os japoneses nao quiseram saber muito disso nao
<chm0d-780> cuki pq?
<cuki> pq a jornada deles eh de 10 hrs
<cuki> para mais
<chm0d-780> eles estão numa fase dificil
<chm0d-780> se calhar deve ser por isso q eles trabalham mto
<cuki> ah sim, isso agora, mas a jornada sempre foi assim
<chm0d-780> eles sempre gostaram de dar um passo maior q a perna
<chm0d-780> isso ajuda no îndice de desenvolvimento humano
<cuki> chm0d-780 eles sao otimos trabalhadores, e super organizados, mas pessimos invetores
<cuki> cada coisa q eles inventam
<chm0d-780> cuki falando das invenções dele
<cuki> de certa forma, eles dependem das invencoes dos americanos para aprimorar, nisso eles sao bons
<chm0d-780> acho até que eles são criativos
<cuki> tbm acho
<chm0d-780> as maiores empresas Americanas têm fabricas espalhadas pela Ásia
<jxajro> Alo! Saudações
<cuki> http://www.wtfjapanseriously.com/
<cuki> olha o comercial da coceira
<chm0d-780> as maiores marcas a produção vem da Ásia
<jxajro> alguém sabe porque o bluetooth não conecta no ubuntu 11.10?
<chm0d-780> só que com a patente americana
<cuki> pq os americanos tem as melhores ideias (perdao pelos acentos, meu layout eh en, mas o teclado eh br)
<chm0d-780> sem problemas
<cuki> jxajro, primeira coisa, confirme suas permissoes
<jxajro> opa!
<jxajro> a é?
<cuki> bluetooth jah esta incorproado no novo kernel, faz tempo
<jxajro> bem....antes que vc diga mais aluguma coisa...eu espeto o blupen e tento acessar o celular e nada...aí vou no nautilus e vejo ele lá conectado mas quando clico em cima ...
<jxajro> ele vem com uma mensagem sobre o tal de obex
<jxajro> conformar persmissões?
<jxajro> deixa eu ver...
<cuki> sim, confirme se seu usuario tem permissao para usar, normalmente no ubuntu sim, apenas o slackware eh chato nesses quisitos
<cuki> eh q agora, eu estou no slack
<jxajro> como assim cuki? onde eu confirmo?
<cuki> mas existe uma ferramenta o ubuntu q resolve esse tipo de probl...
<jxajro> vc usa slack? ai que inveeeja.
<chm0d-780> ainda não testei o slackware a fundo
<cuki> um mom.. vou googlar
<jxajro> qual ferramenta?
<jxajro> ah no google? ok
<cuki> ja te falo
<jxajro> veja a mensagem que recebo é esta:
<jxajro> Não foi possível exibir "obex://[00:1D:6E:3A:3C:2C]/".
<jxajro> Erro: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<jxajro> Por favor selecione outro visualizador e tente novamente.
<chm0d-780> cuki vc usa o slack?
<jxajro> não é mais slackware?
<chm0d-780> é
<chm0d-780> preguiça
<chm0d-780> cuki zombie frog ballet
<chm0d-780> kkkkk'
<cuki> jxajro, o simbolo do bluetooth esta visivel no tray icon?
<cuki> olha, eu achei isso
<cuki> http://www.ehow.com/how_6960464_set-up-bluetooth-ubuntu.html
<chm0d-780> cuki que malukeira é essa?
<jxajro> Oh se tá! firme e forte como era no 10.1 e num netbook que uso easypeasy.
<jxajro> vou ver.
<cuki> tray icon?
<jxajro> sim cuki...tray icon..tá aqui agora.
<cuki> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/06/25/ubuntu-11-04-fix-show-all-iconsindicators-in-unity-panels-notification-area/
<cuki> gente, tenho q sair...
<cuki> volto depois do almoco
<cuki> qqr coisa me envie um e-mail
<cuki> mauriciocukier@gmail.com
<jxajro> espera um pouquinho está em inglês....estou vendo aqui com calma
<jxajro> bom apetite
<cuki> obrigado
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<jxajro> bom dia
<sistematico> Já volto, flw
<Thiago_MGMB> boa tarde a todos ...
<Thiago_MGMB> alguém ae teve algum problema depois de instalar o configurador do compiz e os plugins extras?
<Thiago_MGMB> aqui depois q instalei ele detonou o meu unity, que não consegui recuperar nem por um decreto... tive de reinstalar ...
<Thiago_MGMB> alguém sabe se realmente é um BUG ... e se há alguma informação sobre isso
<Rudolf> Thiago_MGMB: vc não faz pesquisa de atualização antes de atualizar? ver se não deu pau? ver se não tem incompatibilidade?
<Thiago_MGMB> oi eu faço sim
<Thiago_MGMB> acabei de instalar aqui ... no meu netbook aqui ainda tem bastante bug
<Thiago_MGMB> principalmente com ntfs
<illuminarch> Ricardo__ saca http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/05/microsoft-tem-sistema-livre-baseado-no.html
<Dead_Thinker> putz
<Dead_Thinker> Esse illuminarch sempre joga uns links bomba aqui e vaza
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Dead_Thinker> estranho
<Celso> Bom dia
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<wzk> Bom dia.
<wzk> boa tarde já
<sistematico> wzk: Aqui é 1h a menos.
<wzk> ahh =D
<sistematico> Ter Mai  1 11:29:15 AMT 2012
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Campo Grande / MS é fuso GMT -4
<sistematico> Aí é fuso GMT -3
<xGrind> alguem ae usando lubuntu 12.04?
<xGrind> a bagaça nao instala no pc aqui -.-'
<Thiago_MGMB> opa ... eu aqui to usando o 12.04
<Thiago_MGMB> eu tive um probleminha assim no BETA2
<Thiago_MGMB> mas bastou usar a ISO alternate
<Thiago_MGMB> resolveu aqui ... ficou perfeito
<Thiago_MGMB> eu to gostando muito
<Thiago_MGMB> apesar de não ter gostado do UNITY de cara ... to me acostumando com ele
<Thiago_MGMB> e te digo q agora no 12.04 estou gostando muito
<Thiago_MGMB> o UNITY ta muito bacana ...
<Thiago_MGMB> rodando levinho
<Thiago_MGMB> aqui ficou blz
<Thiago_MGMB> resolveu aeee
<Celso> aqui tb. está rodando redondo
<xGrind> o pc nao abre o lubuntu por pendrive no boot, só por cd. e ja queimei a midia com o lubuntu final
<xGrind> aqui nesse pc q eu uso, uso o xubuntu. instalou, mas direto da crash
<Thiago_MGMB> como vc está preparando o LIVEUSB?
<xGrind> unetboot
<Thiago_MGMB> experimenta rodar um liveUSB de outra versão do ubuntu e pelo criador de disco de inicialização
<xGrind> ja tentei tb
<Thiago_MGMB> eu fiz aqui e ficou muito bom eu montei um liveusb de 16gb ... ta uma blz rodando em tudo q eh máquina
<Thiago_MGMB> será q seu HD naum está bichado?
<Thiago_MGMB> já deu uma olhada nisso?
<sistematico> Thiago_MGMB: Se o HD dele estiver bichado o Pen-Drive deveria funcionar com o Ubuntu sem problemas, mesmo sem HD.
<sistematico> xGrind: Tu testou o MD5 da imagem?
<sistematico> xGrind: Lembrando que o UnetBootIn pra mim é bugado, quando eu vou criar LiveUSB aqui eu uso o dd.
<sistematico> Nunca fiz um LiveUSB que prestasse com o UNB.
<xGrind> entao, mas ja tentei com o do ubuntu tb. e o pc nao le da boot pelo pendrive
<sistematico> xGrind: dd if=imagem.img of=/dev/sdb
<xGrind> mas o problema é o lubuntu 12.04 do cd  q nao esta instalando
<sistematico> xGrind: Como eu te disse, testou o MD5 da iso ou img?
<sistematico> Pelo jeito não.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Demorou muito pra responder, heh..
<sistematico> Sempre que eu uso o console pra tc no IRC eu fico com dor de cabeça.
<sistematico> É fod@ isso viu.
<sistematico> Acho que é a fonte muito pequena, sei lá.
<sistematico> xGrind: Testou a md5 da imagem?
<sistematico> Alguem aqui usa o mutt?
<Thiago_MGMB> pow experimenta usar a ISO ALTERNATE
<Thiago_MGMB> aqui eu tive esse problema na versão beta2
<Thiago_MGMB> e só funcionou com o alternate ... isso no meu netbook
<sistematico> Ah! O que custa testar a imagem..
<shallwe> alguem ai joga heroes of newerth?
<Thiago_MGMB> nas outras máquinas rodou normal
<sistematico> As vezes tá corrompida no upstream..
<shallwe> estou dando uma conta full totalmente gratis :)
<shallwe> 30 dolares ela custa, mas estou doando para os jogadores de HON :P
<sistematico> Eu jogo Travian e CSS.
<shallwe> a bao
<sistematico> shallwe: Que tipo de jogo é esse?
<shallwe> é tipo DOTA ja ouviu falar?
<sistematico> Não.
<shallwe> e savage 2?
<sistematico> Não tenho idéia.
<shallwe> é nativo pra linux claro
<sistematico> Tambem não.
<shallwe> a bom então não tem como explicar hahaha
<sistematico> haeiaeuaehaie
<sistematico> shallwe: É pesado?
<sistematico> shallwe: Tem que baixar ou joga na web?
<shallwe> qual sua maquina?
<shallwe> sim tem o free
<shallwe> mas ai tu nao pode pegar todos os 100 bonecos somente uns 12
<sistematico> shallwe: Celeron 1.3Ghz.
<sistematico> heh
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<shallwe> nao rola :P
<shallwe> boa tarde
<sistematico> haiehaieauehaieuaeha
<pauloolhos> Tenho um servidor ubuntu
<shallwe> sistematico, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8iusHsi3aM
<shallwe> ai tem um video do pessoal jogando um ca mpeonado
<sistematico> shallwe: Meu PC é um Netbook Acer 1440 com Celeron 1.3..
<pauloolhos> so que quando ele reinicia seu serviços fica parado
<shallwe> poe la pelos 15 min ou mais
<shallwe> sistematico, q pena na vai rolar :(
<pauloolhos> gostaria de saber como colocar apos a  inicialização do S.O
<sistematico> shallwe: Não dá pra ver vídeos, eu tô usando o console.
<sistematico> heh
<shallwe> o.O
<sistematico> haiehieuaehaieuaehiaeuaehai
<shallwe> sistematico, tem um negócio agora que eles chamam de X sabe, ficam umas janelas, e tu pode usar o mouse :O
<sistematico> shallwe: Aqui eu uso o mouse =]
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Qual daemon?
<shallwe> a bom então vc ja é moderno
<sistematico> shallwe: gpm
<sistematico> shallwe: gpm - a cut and paste utility and mouse server for virtual consoles
<sistematico> shallwe: Dá pra ver vídeos tambem.
<xGrind> o md5 esta certo
<xGrind> 0fc9564b8fde8ff56100c3d7814fa884
<sistematico> shallwe: Em modo texto.
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> bacula
<pauloolhos> ai eu tenho que da o seguinte comando pra ele starta
<pauloolhos> bacula restart
<sistematico> xGrind: Testa com o programa que ele recomenda na propria página de download do Ubuntu.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Tenta isso: sudo update-rc.d bacula defaults
<pauloolhos> Stopping the Bacula File daemon
<pauloolhos> Stopping the Bacula Storage daemon
<pauloolhos> Stopping the Bacula Director daemon
<pauloolhos> Starting the Bacula Storage daemon
<pauloolhos> Starting the Bacula File daemon
<pauloolhos> Starting the Bacula Director daemon
<sistematico> Sem flood.
<sistematico> Minha máquina é um lixo e a net pior ainda.
<xGrind> sistematico, q programa?
<sistematico> xGrind: Perae, vou procurar o link.
<sistematico> 5 segundos.
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> me retornou
<pauloolhos> file does not exist
<sistematico> pauloolhos: sudo find /etc -iname "*bacula*"
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Como que tu instalou o bacula?
<sistematico> xGrind: lubuntu que você quer?
<xGrind> e'
<pauloolhos> copilando
<pauloolhos> instalei copilando
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Porque tu não usou o pacote oficial do ubuntu?
<sistematico> Só compile se não tiver nos repositórios oficiais :\
<pauloolhos> entendi
<pauloolhos> realmente nao verifiquei
<xGrind> melhor procurar por um ppa do que ficar compilando :D
<sistematico> pauloolhos: dá um make uninstall e instala o pacote oficial da sua distro.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: sudo apt-get install bacula
<pauloolhos> vvou fazer isso fas proximas vezes
<sistematico> pauloolhos: É o certo.
<xGrind> sistematico, esse programa q vc falou é pra que?
<pauloolhos> entendi
<sistematico> xGrind: Gravar a ISO/IMG no CD ou Pen.
<pauloolhos> sitematico
<mwallacesd> Happy work day homies!
<pauloolhos> voce acha que seria interessante colocar os daemons do bacula apos a inicialização do so
<mwallacesd> =P
<sistematico> xGrind: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-cd-on-ubuntu
<xGrind> sistematico, gravar eu sei po ;D
<sistematico> xGrind: Não véio!
<sistematico> xGrind: Startup Disk Creator.
<sistematico> xGrind: Tentou usando esse app?
<xGrind> ja tb
<xGrind> criador de disco de inicialização
<sistematico> E não da boot?
<sistematico> xGrind: O que acontece?
<xGrind> nao da boot
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Pra que serve o bacula? É algo relacionado com backups, certo?
<sistematico> xGrind: Outros SOs dá boot normal pelo pen-drive?
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> E um software de backup corporativo
<pauloolhos> As vezes ocorre pic de luz ....
<pauloolhos> ai os daemons nao sao inicializados e os backups nao sao realizados
<pauloolhos> por isso pensei que apos colocar na inicialização resolveria...
<sistematico> Mas pra isso você precisa de um no-break, não do Bacula.
<sistematico> :D
<pauloolhos> Nao sei se seria a melhor opçao pro meu problema
<sistematico> Se o problema são picos de luz com certeza é a melhor solução.
<mwallacesd> haha sistematico... No-Break =P
<pauloolhos> Mas as vezes ocorre de não ter um nobreak
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Mas aí o bacula não adianta nada.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Entenda uma coisa, o bacula não tem nada a ver com os daemons.
<sistematico> Se o PC cai toda hora, você faz o seguinte..
<pauloolhos> Por exemplo
<pauloolhos> Quando a maquina é reinicializada....
<sistematico> Configura a BIOS pra religar toda vez que for desligada e deixa os daemons iniciarem na inicialização, pronto.
<pauloolhos> O Bacula nao starta por si so
<pauloolhos> Ai tenho que entrar no init.d é escrever o comando bacula start
<pauloolhos> Ai sim
<pauloolhos> isso que eu quero colocar o bacula para starta na inicialização
<sistematico> pauloolhos: O comando que eu te passei lá em cima é pra isso.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Pode fazer isso de milhares de formas.
<pauloolhos> nao seria so por pic de luz sim por usuarios adminsitradores windows ter dificuldade de entrar no terminal
<sistematico> pauloolhos: sudo update-rc.d bacula defaults
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Instala o rcconf tambem.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<pauloolhos> quando do esse comando retorna update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/bacula: file does not exist
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Ou ainda o sysv-rc-conf
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Porque tu não usou o pacote oficial.
<pauloolhos> esse reconf seria pra que... so pra entendimento mesmo
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Quando instalar o pacote oficial vai ser criado um arquivo em /etc/init.d/
<pauloolhos> certo
<pauloolhos> quando entro no diretorio /etc/nit.d e escrevo bacula start
<pauloolhos> ai funciona
<sistematico> E quando tu executar o comando que eu te falei serão criados varios links em /etc/rc[RUNLEVEL.d/ apontando para /etc/init.d/[DAEMON]
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Entenda uma coisa.
<sistematico> /etc/init.d/bacula start e cd /etc/init.d/ && bacula start são exatamente a mesma coisa.
<sistematico> Se tu mudar o diretorio e digitar o caminho parcial ou digitar o caminho absoluto é a mesma coisa.
<sistematico> Quando você digita bacula é porque você está dentro do diretório /etc/init.d/ e quando digita /etc/init.d/bacula pode estar em qualquer lugar que funciona..
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Entendeu?
<sistematico> Se só funciona dentro do /etc/init.d é porque você está digitando algo errado na hora de escrever o caminho absoluto.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Sendo que o correto mesmo é assim: service bacula start
<sistematico> Certo?
<pauloolhos> certo
<pauloolhos> mas nao deu
<pauloolhos> utilizei o que voce disse
<pauloolhos> apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<sistematico> pauloolhos: digita: ls -ld /etc/init.d/bacula e cola aqui.
<sistematico> Só uma linha.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: digita: ls -ld /etc/init.d/bacula e cola aqui.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Olha um exemplo meu: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2545 Ago 19  2010 /etc/init.d/lighttpd
<sistematico> Certo?
<pauloolhos> ls -ld /etc/init.d/bacula
<pauloolhos> ls: impossível acessar /etc/init.d/bacula: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<sistematico> Num tem nenhum arquivo.
<sistematico> NUNCA vai funcionar.
<pauloolhos> nao tem
<sistematico> Nennhuma método acima.
<pauloolhos> ate copiei um scrip para a pasta init.d
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Tu disse que digitava cd /etc/init.d e depois bacula start e funcionava. :\
<sistematico> Como?
<pauloolhos> ai quando executei o sysv-rc apareceu esse scrip que realizei
<sistematico> Tu é mágico então véio.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Faz isso não.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: No cabeçalho do arquivo tem o proto de runlevels.
<sistematico> Tem cofigurar certinho, isso aí é muito complicado.
<sistematico> Tu não vai saber mexer, melhor instalar o pacote logo.
<sistematico> apt-get install bacula ou baculad sei lá.
<pauloolhos> sabe o que ... se eu fazer o apt-get install creio que vai mudar os arquivos ja configurado
<sistematico> pauloolhos: bacula-server esse é o pacote correto.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: De jeito nenhum.
<sistematico> Ele vai te perguntar antes.
<sistematico> Aí você decide.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: E não me leve a mal, mas do jeito que tu configurou aí se resetar tudo é só vantagem.
<sistematico> hhaiehaieauehaeiaeuaehaieae
<pauloolhos> voce diz copilando
<sistematico> É veio..
<pauloolhos> mas qual seria a diferença de copilar e da um apt-get
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Cara, os pacotes do repositório são otimizados para a sua distro em específico.
<sistematico> Scripts, configurações, executáveis, tudo vai para o lugar "certo", entende?
<pauloolhos> agora sim
<pauloolhos> e copilando eles nao vao pro lugar mais apropriado
<sistematico> Compilar o fonte, das duas uma, ou é para desenvolvedores, ou quando o seu programa não existe nos repositórios oficias e você quer criar o pacote.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Sim e não.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Dependo da distro, o padrão muda um pouco.
<pauloolhos> entao por isso que o rapaz fex isso
<pauloolhos> veja abaixo:
<pauloolhos> Agora, vamos ajustar o serviço do Bacula. Copie o arquivo:
<sistematico> pauloolhos: /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin e etc..
<pauloolhos> # cp -av /etc/bacula/bacula /etc/init.d/
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Tem o jeito *extremamente* fácil, e o difícil.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Quer o difícil?
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Depende do gosto =]
<pauloolhos> por exemplo estou interessado de utilizar a versao 5.0.3
<pauloolhos> mas quando dou apt-get vem a versao 5.0.1
<pauloolhos> nesse caso eu nao teria que copilar.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Aí tu deu um motivo razoável pra usar o fonte!
<pauloolhos> porque realizei uns testes com apt-get --- quando startava era uma versao nao apropriada pra meu caso é claro
<pauloolhos> por exemplo o mysql utilizo o apt-get
<pauloolhos> mas independente disso é bom saber que sempre é bom utilizar apt-get por que vai cair nos diretorios certos
<pauloolhos> bacana
<pauloolhos> viviendo e aprendendo
<pauloolhos> linux é uma infinidade de direçoes
<pauloolhos> e nem se falar nas complexidades ṕara melhorar otimizar
<pauloolhos> Mas voltando a  nossa problematica anterior
<pauloolhos> o que voce me indicaria
<sistematico> pauloolhos: instala o bacula-server do repositorio do ubuntu
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Se der erro me avisa.
<sistematico> reinicia máquina pra testar
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Se tá usando ela agora?
<pauloolhos> sim
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Testa :)
<pauloolhos> o problema que esse serviço ja esta em produção
<sistematico> ?
<pauloolhos> ele vai pra uma versão bem mais nova 5.2.6
<sistematico> Mas pelo que você me disse o serviço tá todo bugado.
<pauloolhos> nao
<pauloolhos> esta funcionando certinho
<pauloolhos> so queria melhorar pra apos um boot do sistema operacional ele starta por si proprio
<pauloolhos> e sua instalação foi realizada copilando pelo motivo de versoes
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Se você tá com medo, crie uma vm, copie todos os arquivos de configuração do bacula(acho que é só um) e teste com a versão atual oficial dos repositórios do Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Mas se não inicia sozinho o daemon pra mim está bugado.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Se é um daemon tem que iniciar.
<sistematico> Se não, não é daemon.
<pauloolhos> como voce proprio disse quando esta copilado nao vai pro lugar adequado
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> vou instslar maquina virtual
<pauloolhos> voce me indica um repositorio
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<cuki> \0/
<cuki> \,,/
<RodrigO23> aoo cuki
<cuki> ae rodr1go
<cuki> ae RodrigO23
<cuki> agora sim
<RodrigO23> ashuahsa
<RodrigO23> iai so de buenas cuki
<cuki> eh nois mano
<cuki> baum tbm
<RodrigO23> Feliz dia do trabalho para nós nao é?
<cuki> soh um pouquinho enrolado com o mkfs
<cuki> u hu
<cuki> feliz dia do trabalho para os trabalhadores
<cuki> bem q o congresso nao merecia do dia de hj
<RodrigO23> sahsuahs
<RodrigO23> ixi
<RodrigO23> com certeza
<RodrigO23> ow vou dar uma saidinha ai e volto logo
<cuki> vai la companheiro
<Soares> boa tarde
<Soares> alguem sabe o comando para instalar a placa de rede wireless no gnome
<cuki> Soares, vc sabe qual a placa?
<Soares> DECchip 21140
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<pauloolhos> apos instalar o bacula pelo apt-het
<pauloolhos> apt-get
<pauloolhos> instalou a versao 5.0.2
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<cuki> Soares, ja esta incluido no kernel 3.2
<pauloolhos> quando instalo o bacula pelo apt-get dentro do diretorio /etc/nit.d
<pauloolhos> ele cria -bacula-director bacula-fd bacula-sd
<pauloolhos> e quando copilo isso nao acontece
<cuki> soldado, config_tulip
<cuki> tem?
<cuki> pq o apt-get eh um programa q organiza seus aplicativos pauloolhos
<cuki> se vc compila o codigo fonte, vc esta criando um binario
<cuki> que deve ir para o seu lugar
<cuki> normalmente /usr/bin
<cuki> se houver algum arquivo de configuracao,
<cuki> /etc
<cuki> e por ae vai
<cuki> pauloolhos, http://proton.pathname.com/fhs/
<cuki> os diretorios, e como eles funcionam
<pauloolhos> cuki
<pauloolhos> por exemplo
<cuki> pode falar
<pauloolhos> quando eu copilei o bacula o seus daemons nao foi pro lugar adequado que seria init.d
<cuki> ae vc eh encarregado desse trabalho
<cuki> o computador nao vai adivinhar isso, certo?
<pauloolhos> e quando reinicio o servidor o bacula nao starta automaticamente
<pauloolhos> certo
<pauloolhos> ai tenho que fazer o processo manualmente
<cuki> por isso de preferencia ao apt-get
<cuki> nao funcionou o apt-get?
<pauloolhos> mas quando faço pelo apt-get tenho uma versao apropriada pro meu caso
<cuki> pra falar a verdade, eu odeio o bacula
<pauloolhos> 5.2
<cuki> prefiro fazer um bahs script com rsync
<cuki> *bash script
<pauloolhos> porque meu caro
<pauloolhos> por que odeia o bacula
<cuki> por causa dele, perdi as fotos do nascimento do meu filho
<pauloolhos> o que ele fez... nao salvou os arquivos
<cuki> mandei criptografar os arquivos
<cuki> ae, cagei no sistema
<cuki> (por causa do macbook)
<pauloolhos> vixi
<cuki> e na hora de recuperar, mais pau ainda
<cuki> xingo a apple ateh hj
<pauloolhos> complicou em
<cuki> nunca mais na minha vida, coloca a mao num apple
<cuki> ah, aquele computador eh uma merda
<cuki> tudo nele tem q ser diferente
<cuki> vc nao tem nocao, ateh o usb, nao eh comum
<cuki> bom, vo nessa
<pauloolhos> cuki
<pauloolhos> mas me da um help
<pauloolhos> depois de copilado
<pauloolhos> eu posso mover os arquivos pro init.d
<pauloolhos> pra starta na sua inicialização
<pauloolhos> o que devo fazer nessa situacao
<cuki> pauloolhos, um mom...
<cuki> vou googlar
<cuki> pauloolhos, me fala, oq vc compilou, foi com o gcc
<cuki> ?
<cuki> como vc chamou o arquvo compilado?
<cuki> esta no -o
<pauloolhos> foi assim make
<cuki> make
<cuki> make install
<pauloolhos> isso
<cuki> sem o .configure?
<cuki> ./configure
<pauloolhos> com ./configure
<cuki> ah bl
<cuki> me dah pois palitos
<pauloolhos> o problema que naoo existe um padrao
<pauloolhos> fico confuso
<cuki> padrao do que?
<pauloolhos> cada pessoa instala de uma forma
<pauloolhos> padrao pra instalar de forma correta
<cuki> pauloolhos, http://proton.pathname.com/fhs/
<cuki> maneira correta de se instalar qlqr coisa
<Cutulio> bt a tds
<pauloolhos> cuki
<pauloolhos> por exepmo
<pauloolhos> por exemplo
<pauloolhos> na internet tem variaas formas de instalar o bacula.
<pauloolhos> qual esta correta
<cuki> eu sei la
<cuki> todas
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> esse documento que voce me mandou
<pauloolhos> esse link
<cuki> pauloolhos, http://www.bacula.org/manuals/en/install/install/index.html
<cuki> direto da pagina do programador do baula
<cuki> bacula
<cuki> boa leitura
<cuki> agora, eu tenho q ir
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> ate meu caro
<pauloolhos> la esta como make
<cuki> pauloolhos, olha o link q postei, eh do criador
<pauloolhos> ai ele nao vai para o init.d
<cuki> sim, q com certeza, quem escreveu o o make script foi ele
<cuki> pq, vc tem iniciar o servico na mao
<pauloolhos> isso
<pauloolhos> bacula restart
<pauloolhos> ai quando cai na mao de administradores windows
<pauloolhos> fica dificil pra eles
<cuki> e vc quer iniciar o servico automaticamente
<pauloolhos> ai gostaria de inicializar apos o S.O carregar
<cuki> usa o ln -s
<pauloolhos> isso
<cuki> usa o ln -s
<cuki> aponta do init.d para o diretorio onde esta o binario
<cuki> qlqr coisa, man ln
<pauloolhos> depois que voce aparecer vc
<pauloolhos> me esplica com calma
<pauloolhos> pode ser
<cuki> vou tentar, primeiro deixa eu conseguir
<cuki> mas, te vejo sempre por ae
<pauloolhos> sempre
<cuki> vamos ter bastante tempo para conversar
<pauloolhos> estou aki
<cuki> eu sei...
<cuki> inteh
<pauloolhos> ate meu carp
<pauloolhos> ate meu caro
<RodrigO23> Voltei
<Soares> opa!
<Coelhinha> boa  tarde
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde
<Dead_Thinker> boa
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<ivanbajr> alguem sabe de um bom pacote para medir verificar a temperatura do notebook
<ivanbajr> que mostre velocidade do hd
<ivanbajr> temperatura
<ivanbajr> cpu
<Coelhinha> uma pergunta, alguém já enviou algum arquivo por aqui????
<ivanbajr> Cooler
<ivanbajr> Estou ficando preocupado
<ivanbajr> meu notebook sempre foi muito silencioso
<ivanbajr> e agora fica fazendo um barulho grande
<ivanbajr> dando impressão de ser o cooler
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: gkrellm, lm_sensors, conky, acpid
<ivanbajr> ok vou ver
<ivanbajr> grato
<pauloolhos> oi
<Pskol> .,.
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: mas depende do suporte do kernel ao seu hardware
<pauloolhos> cuki
<pauloolhos> esta disponivel meu caro
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> voce esta disponivel no momento
<RodrigO23> ixi a galera tah toda de feriadoo
<RodrigO23> shuahsuas
<RodrigO23> todo mundo de boa
<Porvoero> eu não
<RodrigO23> ouu iai Porvoero
<RodrigO23> mano faz um teste pra mmim
<RodrigO23> pvf
<RodrigO23> acessa o meu server
<RodrigO23> rodrigoserver.zapto.org
<RodrigO23> ve se tah direcionando pra mim
<Porvoero> ok
<Porvoero> http://s.glbimg.com/jo/g1/f/original/2012/05/01/2012-05-01t161655z_23493071.jpg
<RodrigO23> tah direcionando para porta 4660 neh?
<Porvoero> não abre
<Porvoero> isso
<RodrigO23> nao apareceu its work?
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Até agora tu tá tentando isso véio.
<sistematico> heh
<RodrigO23> eu consegu
<sistematico> Aqui não.
<RodrigO23> estava funcionando ate hoje de manha
<sistematico> http://189.69.114.207:4660/ -> Tempo limite atingido.
<sistematico> heh
<Porvoero> não abre
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Testa o meu: http://sistematico.no-ip.biz
<RodrigO23> ve agora
<Porvoero> esta aberto no router/firewall?
<RodrigO23> ja sim
<RodrigO23> da um nmap
<sistematico> RodrigO23: O meu abre?
<Porvoero> sistematico, ok
<sistematico> Porvoero: Funcionou?
<Porvoero> sim
<Porvoero> abriu
<sistematico> Sou foda.
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahahhahaa
<Porvoero> maquina debian
<sistematico> Tô brincando.
<Porvoero> bele
<sistematico> é
<RodrigO23> Foi
<RodrigO23> ?
<Porvoero> foi
<RodrigO23> it works?
<Porvoero> Esta bagaça esta funcionando
<Porvoero> show
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Porvoero> o que era?
<RodrigO23> ahh
<RodrigO23> a telefonica
<sistematico> Agora foi.
<RodrigO23> bloqueia a porta 8000
<RodrigO23> 8080
<Porvoero> uma bosta isso
<RodrigO23> 8090
<RodrigO23> i
<Porvoero> tente a 81
<Porvoero> eu uso a 81
<RodrigO23> shuashuasha
<RodrigO23> eu consegui usar a 8001
<RodrigO23> so
<Porvoero> veja ai se abre: http://portal486.dlinkddns.com:81/musicas/meuplaylist.htm
<RodrigO23> que o no-ip deixa um popup no footer do site
<RodrigO23> uou
<RodrigO23> legalll em
<sistematico> Aqui num deixa não.
<RodrigO23> nao deixa ?
<Porvoero> demorou muito para abrir ai?
<RodrigO23> nao foi rapido pacas
<sistematico> A música 5555 é show.
<RodrigO23> pera ai galera
<Porvoero> sistematico, vc do Zucchero - Senza Una Donna?
<frugal> porra
<frugal> zeźe de camargo
<frugal> e zeca pagodinho
<frugal> mas sem natiruts :s
<Porvoero> nao curto muito nacional
<RodrigO23> suahsuahsa
<sistematico> Porvoero: é
<RodrigO23> Agora
<RodrigO23> nao pode deixar a operadoras
<RodrigO23> descobrirem isso
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<Porvoero> é
<pauloolhos> to precisando de uma ajuda meu carp
<Porvoero> mas acho que elas sabem disso
<pauloolhos> caro
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Operadoras eu nem falo nada, mas se o DMCA achar, você tá frito.
<sistematico> haheiaheiauehaeiueae
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Pode falar.
<RodrigO23> pq eu dei uma lida no meu contrato e la diz que ao contratar o serviço, ele sera de uso exclusivo domestico
<sistematico> Porvoero: Tem que por o link pra gente baixar po, que nem eu fiz no meu.
<pauloolhos> vou te passa um link de um cara que copilou o bacula
<RodrigO23> nao pode hospedar sites de nenhum tipo, ftp, http. nem nadaaa
<Porvoero> será?
<pauloolhos> depois de copilado ele pegou um arquivo que estava na pasta do bacula
<pauloolhos> e jogou dentro do init.d
<Porvoero> mas eu nao uso para ganhar dinheiro com isso
<pauloolhos> esse arquivo contia esses seguintes palavras
<Porvoero> sistematico, e como vc fez sua lista com links?
<pauloolhos> qual aquele site que manda arquivos de escrita grande
<sistematico> Porvoero: Lighttpd.
<Porvoero> mas isso nao e um servidor web?
<sistematico> pauloolhos: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Porvoero: é po.
<Porvoero> entao
<Porvoero> e qual o seu site entao?
<sistematico> Como assim?
<Porvoero> Porvoero: Tem que por o link pra gente baixar po, que nem eu fiz no meu. (como assim?)
<pauloolhos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/960876/
<Porvoero> vc fez como?
<sistematico> Porvoero: Você publicou sua Playlist do Winamp, certo?
<Porvoero> isso
<sistematico> Porvoero: Ao invés da lista, eu falei pra você colocar os links.
<Porvoero> mas como faco isso?
<sistematico> Porvoero: Pro cara que ver a lista poder baixar a música.
<Porvoero> isso que tah foda
<pauloolhos> Apos o rapaz colpilar o bacula todinho e instalar e pegou esse arquivo que te mandei e colocou no init.d
<pauloolhos> isso procede
<sistematico> Porvoero: Tem que rodar um servidor qualquer.
<Porvoero> isso, rodo o apache aki em casa
<Porvoero> vou testar este lighthttp ai
<Porvoero> ele e leve?
<sistematico> Porvoero: Com o Apache é até melhor.
<sistematico> Porvoero: MUITO.
<sistematico> Porvoero: Mas usa o Apache mesmo, você já usa.
<Porvoero> sera que consigo rodar ele num celeron 500 que tenho aki
<Porvoero> tem 256 de ram
<sistematico> Porvoero: Sem dúvida.
<sistematico> Porvoero: Sem X roda 100%.
<Porvoero> a maquina esta em perfeitas condicoes
<Porvoero> so modo texto mesmo
<dgspai> Olá, boa tarde!
<sistematico> Porvoero: Até menos que isso dá pra rodar.
<sistematico> Porvoero: Acho que dependendo do SO com um 486 deve dar.
<sistematico> Uns 32MB de RAM já deve dar, ou até menos, num sei.
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<sistematico> Porvoero: mount --bind /dir/das/musicas /dir/do/apache/musicas
<sistematico> Porvoero: :P
<sistematico> Porvoero: Sakou?
<dgspai> Estou começando a usar o ubuntu, mas estou tendo alguns problemas para me adaptar... Será que podem me ajudar com alguns detalhes?
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Minha opinião é a mesma, acho que o script "stock" é 1.000.000 de vezes melhor.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Mas se você prefere o script do seu amigo, vai fundo.
<Porvoero> sakei
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Sempre dou preferência pros scripts oficiais, num curto pegar scripts de inicialização de outros lugares.
<sistematico> dgspai: Pode falar.
<Porvoero> esse seu servidor e o que?
<pauloolhos> é Servidor de backup
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<pauloolhos> Instalei o bacula pelo apt-get
<pauloolhos> foi instalado a versao 5.0.2
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Ó!
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Deixa eu te dar um exemplo prático!
<pauloolhos> por isso tenho que copilar
<sistematico> pauloolhos: http://paste.debian.net/166902/
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Veja o meu Script.
<Porvoero> sistematico, que maquina vc usa ai para esse servidor?
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Repare bem na linha 2 até a linha 11.
<dgspai> Opa, obrigado! O 1º é relativo a compartilhamento de pastas... Tenho um router rodando OpenWrt RC6, e nele tenho alguns aplicativos como transmission e samba, queria saber como eu consigo conectar ao samba para pegar o que baixei...
<sistematico> Porvoero: NetBook Acer Aspire One 1440.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Reparou essas linhas iniciais? Elas são um comentário?
<pauloolhos> certo
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Por incrível que pareça, não, elas não são um comentário.
<pauloolhos> esse arquivo que te passei foi o proprio bacula que criou n a sua instalacao
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Eu sei, só que isso não interessa.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Repare na linha 8 e 9 -> http://paste.debian.net/166902/
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Essas duas linhas dizem quais os runlevels padrão, caso você não os especifique.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Para inicio e para parada.
<pauloolhos> traduzindo
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Pra um daemon "normal" isso não deve ser um problema, porque o seu sistema é suficientemente inteligente para "assumir" que você deseja linkar o script do seu daemon aos runlevels padrões que são o: 2 3 4 5 para início e 0 1 e 6 pra parada.
<pauloolhos> no meu ponto de vista cada desenvolverdor deveria ter seu repositorio com suas versoes ai seria da parte nossa adicionar
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Mas nem sempre isso é assim, aqui eu tenho daemons que iniciam somente no 2 outros no 4 e 5.
<sistematico> Isso é relativo.
<omelete> ei povo
<omelete> como extrair um monte de arquivos .rar ao msm tempo
<omelete> ?
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Se você quer fazer um desses na mão, utilize o protótipo que tem em /usr/share/doc escondido em algum lugar.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Entenda por "prototipo" algo como "modelo" ou "esqueleto".
<omelete> já fiz uma x tempos atras, ñ lembro como
<sistematico> omelete: unrar *.rar num deu?
<dgspai> Eu consigo vê-lo pela rede, mas ao entrar com Usuario, dominio e senha, da erro
<omelete> sistematico,  ñ
<Porvoero> omelete, unrar -x *.rar
<sistematico> omelete: for $(ls *.rar) in arquivo; do i++; unrar arquivo[1]; done
<sistematico> Ou algo assim, sou péssimo em shell scripting.
<sistematico> omelete: for $(ls *.rar) in arquivo; do i++; unrar $arquivo[1]; done
<omelete> unrar x '*.rar'
<omelete> tá extraindo
<Porvoero> for $(ls *.rar) in arquivo; do i++; unrar arquivo[i]; done
<Porvoero> i e nao 1 sistematico
<Porvoero> so testando mesmo
<sistematico> isso.
<sistematico> Eu destraí.
<frugal> lol
<frugal> laço em bash?
<frugal> o.o
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> eu num sei como faz direito
<sistematico> dgspai: Seguinte.
<dgspai> alguém teria alguma situação como a minha?
<sistematico> dgspai: Como é a rede aí?
<sistematico> dgspai: DHCP ou IP Fixo?
<sistematico> dgspai: Wireless ou Cabo?
<dgspai> Tem 2 router, 1 sendo Gateway (1.0.0.1), o outro o com OpenWrt(1.0.0.2), está com DHCP, mas com alocação fixa para meu PC (1.0.0.7), neste caminho está toda a cabo
<dgspai> No mesmo pc tenho o Win7, e funciona normal, entro com o User e senha e na hora tenho acesso. Acredito estar errando algo bobo, mas quero me adaptar ao Linux...
<sistematico_> dgspai: Esse IP até existe, mas não é IP privado.
<d70> como faço para reverter uma atualização? o update manager atualizou, dentre várias atualizações o SAMBA e n consigo mais acessar a rede windwos...
<sistematico_> dgspai: Esse IP tá errado, como foi configurado?
<sistematico_> dgspai: IPs privados são 10.* 192.* e etc..
<sistematico_> dgspai: Agora 1.* não.
<dgspai> pior que não tá não... quando configurei, olhei apenas a vantagem em digitar menos algarismos
<sistematico_> dgspai: Pode até funcionar, mas tá errado e uma hora ou outra vai conflitar.
<sistematico_> hahahaha
<sistematico_> dgspai: 10.* tudo bem, agora 1.* não.
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<dgspai> pode ser então que estou tentando logar no 1.0.0.2 externo à rede?
<sistematico_> dgspai: Acho que sim, não sei.
<dgspai> vou testar desligar o cabo da wan do gateway para ver se ele pega da rede interna... Apenas esperar terminar de baixar o KDE aqui
<sistematico_> dgspai: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endere%C3%A7o_IP#Redes_privadas
<sistematico_> dgspai: Nesse site é bem expplicado como isso funciona.
<sistematico_> dgspai: Num é só inventar um número e colocar lá :D
<sistematico_> dgspai: Olha lá esse trecho: Dos mais de 4 bilhões de endereços disponíveis, três faixas são reservadas para redes privadas.
<dgspai> sei como é, mas achei que ao forçar um gateway interno a rede forçaria a pegar o endereço local... e.e
<sistematico_> dgspai: São elas: 10.0.0.0, 172.16.0.0 e 192.168.0.0
<sistematico_> dgspai: haiehaieuaehaieuaehaiea
<dgspai> e ao navegar na rede até vejo ele... e.e
<sistematico_> dgspai: Use um desses 3 e economize cabelos brancos em mim e em você ok?
<dgspai> vou mudar aqui e já volto... o/
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Tarde.
<pauloolhos> Realmente nao sei o que fazer
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> o que faço cara
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<sistematico_> heh
<sistematico_> Oi?
<pauloolhos> agente vai ter que entrar em um bom senco
<pauloolhos> senso
<pauloolhos> semso
<sistematico_> pauloolhos: Remove isso aí e instala o padrão mesmo, do Ubuntu.
<sistematico_> 1000x melhor.
<sistematico_> *senso.
<paladin> pauloolhos muleke vai ler o dicionario antes de ler documentação de software
<pauloolhos> instalei aki pelo apt-get versao antiga
<sistematico_> Só guarda o arquivo de configuração antes e sapeca o outro aí.
<pauloolhos> rissos
<sistematico_> paladin: Calma véio.
<sistematico_> paladin: Errar é humano, dúvido que nunca aconteceu de você não saber escrever determinada palavra.
<sistematico_> paladin: Devido a complexidade do português isso é quase impossível, raciocine.
<paladin> desculpa me exaltei
<sistematico_> hahahahahaha
<paladin> mas doeu a vista
<sistematico_> paladin: Acontece.
<pauloolhos> sistematico quero de convencer
<pauloolhos> veja bem
<sistematico_> pauloolhos: Ah! Paraí, vou sair fora pra fumar antes!
<sistematico_> heh
<pauloolhos> hshshshs
<pauloolhos> klkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> é melhor deixar pra la né
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Debian-Squeeze-Implantando-um-Servidor-de-Backup-com-Bacula
<pauloolhos> veja no final da instalação o que essa cara fez
<dgspai> sistematico acabei de mudar a rede para 10.0.0.*, mas o problema continua...
<dgspai> reparei em um detalhe, ao conectar pelo browser de arquivos me pede usuario, dominio e senha, mas ao configurar o samba no openwrt, utilizo usuario, grupo de trabalho e senha
<sistematico_> pauloolhos: Tá usando qual sistema?
<pauloolhos> UBUNTU
<pauloolhos> o rapaz fez no debian
<pauloolhos> mas esse mesmo arquivo ele copiou tenho aqui no ubuntu
<sistematico_> dgspai: Mas porque usar o samba no openwrt?
<sistematico_> dgspai: O Samba não seria na sua máquina? Ao invés do router?
<sistematico_> pauloolhos: http://www.bacula.org/en/?page=documentation http://wiki.bacula.org
<sistematico_> pauloolhos: Recomendo fortemente que leia essa documentação.
<dgspai> O router tem uma USB, e nela tem um prendrive, uso a interface web do tranmission para fezer download de torrents, eles são armazenados no pendrive que fica disponivel na rede para copiar os arquivos
<sistematico_> dgspai: Hummmmm.
<dgspai> poupo na conta de energia sem deixar de baixar torrents o/
<sistematico_> dgspai: Moderno heim.
<sistematico_> dgspai: Num sabia disso.
<dgspai> que nada... ja deve ter 1 ano que uso
<dgspai> mas eh muito bacana, tem varios outros serviços, como proxy, Dlna, servidor mysql, php entre outras coisas...
<dgspai> uso mesmo so transmission e samba
<sistematico_> dgspai: Tem um smb.conf no OpenWRT?
<dgspai> sim
<pauloolhos> .
<dgspai> deixa eu abrir ele aqui
<frugal> openwrt é bem modular
<frugal> to usando só o ddwrt aqui
<sistematico_> dgspai: Tenta com security = share nele.
<frugal> já que meu router não dá pra fazer mta coisa mesmo =x
<dgspai> cara cheguei a testar o dd, mas ele tava travando demais no meu
<dgspai> com o Open rodou tudo de boa
<dgspai> sistematico aqui security ja está share
<frugal> aqui foi o contrário XD
<frugal> openwrt dando pau direto e o ddwrt funcionou perfeitamente
<dgspai> Hum... Uso um TPlink WR1043... qual vc usa?
<dgspai> aqui o smb.conf http://pastebin.com/waSGH98A
<LuiX> boa tarde galera, vc's sabem como isolar um problema de audio num 12.04 instalado limpo? no vlc toca normal, mas no rhythmox soa como um funk barato
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<frugal> wr740n
<pauloolhos> o processo de instalaçao do link que voce passou é copilando
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> Agora, vamos ajustar o serviço do Bacula. Copie o arquivo:
<pauloolhos> # cp -av /etc/bacula/bacula /etc/init.d/
<pauloolhos> realizei esse comando acima
<pauloolhos> deu certo apos a inicialização do so deu certo
<dgspai> hum... parece bom tbm
<pauloolhos> mas ...
<MarconM> frugal: ta instalando o libreagora
<MarconM> libreoffice
<frugal> eca
<frugal> calligra ftw
<MarconM> frugal: calligra
<MarconM> 0.0
<frugal> calligra = novo koffice
<frugal> k = kde
<MarconM> afs
<MarconM> kde
<MarconM> 0.0
<frugal> eu sou usuário do kde há anos
<frugal> desde 2008 o.o
<frugal> MarconM, brb
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> o que me diz
<pauloolhos> desse arquivo de copiei para init.d
<pauloolhos> como o rapaz fez do link que mandei
<Raff> olha soh to com um problema aqui, ubuntu 12.04 tava usando dois monitores (separete X screen) agora que voltei soh pra um monitor ta duplicado os items na barra superior e inferior
<sistematico_> pauloolhos: Funciona?
<sistematico_> pauloolhos: É isso que você tem que ver :)
<Raff> ja tentei reconfigura o xorg.conf, mas nao adianta
<pauloolhos> funcionou
<pauloolhos> mas intringado com q vc disse
<sistematico_> dgspai: Tenta security = user então.
<Raff> alguem sabe o que pode ser ?
<pauloolhos> depois que fiz a configuração quando inicializa o sistema e verifico os status está startado
<dgspai> agora deu acesso negado... =\
<sistematico_> haieaeuaheiaeuaeha
<sistematico_> Raff: O que diz em Monitores no Painel de Controle?
<sistematico_> dgspai: smbpasswd -a usuario
<sistematico_> dgspai: O mesmo usuário que você tem na sua máquina é o mesmo usuário que deve estar no OpenWRT.
<dgspai> ok vou tentar
<sistematico_> dgspai: PC -> nunes | OpenWRT -> nunes
<Raff> la diz que soh tem um monitor
<sistematico_> dgspai: smbpasswd -a nunes
<Raff> mas eu to usando o nvidia x server
<sistematico_> dgspai: Tem que ter o pacote smbclient na sua máquina aí.
<dgspai> so para confirmar este comando no Ubuntu correto?
<sistematico_> dgspai: Sim!
<sistematico_> dgspai: Num é no router não.
<sistematico_> Raff: Tentou reiniciar o PC?
<Raff> ja
<sistematico_> Raff: Pode mandar uma captura de tela pra mim?
<cach_new> noite
<dgspai> hum... mostrou como se tivesse na ajuda
<dgspai> sudo tvz?
<sistematico_> isso
<cach_new> instalei linux na maquina e nao ta dando video nem entra shell consegui pelo grub no modo de edição to no root mas nao consigo apt0-get install nem nada alguem sabe o q posso fazer?
<LuiX> boa tarde galera, vc's sabem como isolar um problema de audio num 12.04 instalado limpo? no vlc toca normal, mas no rhythmox soa como um funk barato
<sistematico_> dgspai: sudo smbpasswd -a nunes
<sistematico_> dgspai: Lembrando que no Ubuntu e no OpenWRT tem que ter o usuário nunes.
<dgspai> com sudo foi, mas deu Failed to add entry for user nunes.
<sistematico_> dgspai: Depois faz assim: sudo gpasswd -a nunes sambashare
<sistematico_> ih
<sistematico_> lascou
<sistematico_> hehe
<dgspai> não sei se ajuda, mas no open antes de dar o smbpasswd tinha que criar o user...
<sistematico_> dgspai: Digita isso aqui: dpkg -l | grep smb
<sistematico_> E vê se retorna algo, no Ubuntu.
<dgspai> retornou
<dgspai> ii  libsmbclient                                   2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1                                shared library for communication with SMB/CIFS servers
<dgspai> ii  python-smbc                                    1.0.13-0ubuntu1                                   Python bindings for Samba clients (libsmbclient)
<dgspai> ii  smbclient                                      2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1                                command-line SMB/CIFS clients for Unix
<Raff> onde posto a imagem
<sistematico_> dgspai: Ok.
<dgspai> ja que deu erro ao adicionar o usuario do open no ubuntu, devo tentar o inverso?
<dgspai> adicionando o usuario do ubuntu no open
<sistematico_> raff: imageshack.us ou ompldr.org
<sistematico_> dgspai: Sim!
<sistematico_> dgspai: smbpasswd -a nunes
<sistematico_> dgspai: No OpenWRT.
<sistematico_> Acho que inverti o negócio.
<sistematico_> heh
<dgspai> um momento que vou tentar mas com o user do ubuntu
<sistematico_> isso
<sistematico_> dgspai: Assim que eu fiz aqui.
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<sistematico_> dgspai: Num tem erro não, aqui explica isso que eu tava te falando: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/samba
<sistematico_> dgspai: Achei isso agora.
<Raff> o da uma olhada ai, antes tava duplicado ai tentei coloca denovo o monitor quando volto triplicou, http://imageshack.us/f/27/20120501182905.png/
<sistematico_> dgspai: Tem que ter a linha: null passwords = yes
<sistematico_> dgspai: Fala pra editar o /etc/passwd e colocar seu user lá e depois digitar smbpasswd nunes senha
<sistematico_> Raff: Bah
<sistematico_> hahahahahahahahaha
<sistematico_> Raff: Como que você configurou dois monitores?
<Raff> com o nvidia x server
<Raff> ele deve ter mudado alguma configuracao e nao ta voltando
<sistematico_> Raff: Procura uma pasta oculta na sua pasta pessoal, ela pode ser .nvidia, .nv ou algo assim.
<sistematico_> Raff: E me diz se achou ela ou não.
<sistematico_> Raff: ls -A ~
<Raff> tem .nv
<sistematico_> Raff: Vê o que tem dentro.
<sistematico_> Raff: E me fala.
<Raff> entrei na pasta pessoal e mandei control + h
<sistematico_> Isso mesmo.
<Raff> varios .bin e .toc
<L88os> sistematico_: você é de SP?
<Raff> tem uma pasta GLCache e ai entro em umas 2 pastas e tem esses arquivos
<sistematico_> Raff: Digita isso aqui: mv ~/.nv ~/.nv-old encerra a sessão sem reiniciar o PC faz login e volta aqui.
<sistematico_> L88os: Não.
<L88os> ok
<sistematico_> L88os: Porque?
<L88os> quero falar com alguém do time regional de SP
<sistematico> L88os: Time? Eu torço pro Comercial!
<sistematico> :)
<L88os> kkk
<L88os> grupos regionais do Ubuntu
<Raff> axei outro arquivo aqui tbm na pasta pessoal .nvidia-settings-rc, # Configuration file for nvidia-settings, mas vo tenta isso ai agr
<sistematico> Eu sei, tô brincando.
<L88os> kkkk
<sistematico> Raff: Isso!
<sistematico> Raff: Esse mesmo, renomeia ele pra qualquer nome.
<sistematico> Raff: mv .nvidia-settings-rc .nvidia-settings-rc-old
<L88os> sistematico: sabe como encontro o Kemel?
<sistematico> Raff: Faz logout e volta.
<sistematico> L88os: O que é Kemel?
<sistematico> Ké Mel? É de comer?
<sistematico> heh
<Raff> ja volto ai
<sistematico> L88os: Se refere ao Kernel?
<L88os> deixa pra lá.
<sistematico> heh
<Raff> continua igual
<Raff> =/
<sistematico> Raff: Bah..
<sistematico> Raff: Cria um outro user e faz login com ele.
<sistematico> Raff: Sabe fazer isso?
<L88os> tem alguém que faz parte do time de SP por aqui?
<Raff> usuario e grupos
<sistematico> Raff: Vê se num tem nada tipo: .xrandr ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Raff: Isso mesmo.
<sistematico> Raff: Cria um novo e faz login usando ele.
<Raff> onde eu procuro .xrandr
<Raff> ?
<sistematico> Raff: Cria o usuário primeiro.
<Raff> blz
<Order> :<
<Raff> com outro usuario tava tudo normal
<sistematico> :P
<sistematico> Resolvido.
<sistematico> Aí tu vai passando seus arquivo de um pra outro e testando.
<sistematico> Raff: Pode ser na pasta .gconf/ ou outra do gênero.
<sistematico> Ou faz o inverso.
<sistematico> Raff: Move as pastas do outro por cima das suas.
<sistematico> Raff: Somente as ocultas, mas toma cuidado com os nomes.
<sistematico> Uma vai ser /home/user1 e a outra vai ser /home/user2 e alguns arquivos tem esse nome dentro.
<Raff> minha pasta pessoal tem bem pastas que o usuario novo
<Raff> eu passo quase tudas ocultas ali do outro usuario pro meu ?
<sistematico> É mais tem que tomar cuidado.
<sistematico> Raff: Isso pode zuar sua conta.
<sistematico> Raff: Vou te contar uma história.
<pauloolhos> esse tomar cuidado e comigo
<sistematico> Raff: Um dia eu fiz alguma coisa(que eu não lembro) que zuou o Gnome, todos os menus e o sistema ficaram em inglês.
<dgspai> desculpa, a internet deu um pique aqui...
<sistematico> Raff: Apesar de não ser um problema, porque eu sei inglês, mas aquilo me incomodou bastante, tentei de tudo quanto é forma voltar pra PT-BR, e não deu.
<dgspai> alguma outra ideia?
<Raff> ja volto ai, pra faze isso ai
<sistematico> Raff: No /etc/profile a variável LANG= estava correta, porem meu usuário sempre em inglês, e os novos usuários em portugûes normal, fui apagando tudo do usuário velho e passando para o novo, o último arquivo que restou era o .dmrc e era justamente esse maldito que estava com a variável LANG setada para C e ficava sempre em inglês o Gnome.
<sistematico> dgspai: Não deu!?
<dgspai> não... =\
<sistematico> Bah
<dgspai> ao navegar no dolphin e ir em smb://douglas@10.0.0.2/ubuntu/ pede a senha, mas retorna Acess denied
<sistematico> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/samba
<dgspai> recebeu esta msgs de cima?
<sistematico> dgspai: Leu isso?
<dgspai> sim, foi isto que usei para configurar a 1ª vez e agora... e.e
<dgspai> sou novo no linux, mas no windows é necessario estar no mesmo grupo de trabalho/dominio para conseguir acessar pastas compartilhadas, mas não encontrei onde definir o grupo de trabalho no ubuntu... duvida de noob, linux tem grupo de trabalho e ou dominio? se sim onde configuro?
<sistematico> dgspai: Cola o smb.conf que tá no OpenWRT.
<sistematico> dgspai: Em paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> dgspai: E manda o link pra mim.
<Prime-ES> alguém sabe com recuperar senha do canal do irc ?
<sistematico> Prime-ES: Acho que o canal não tem senha.
<Prime-ES>  e
<Prime-ES> me perdoe a pergunta é, como eu recupero a senha do meu Nick.
<sistematico> Prime-ES: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<dgspai> aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/961161/
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<pauloolhos> Entao vou fazer o seguinte
<pauloolhos> vou instalar o bacula pelo apt-get install bacula
<pauloolhos> certo
<pauloolhos> e depois vou pegar os arquivos da versao 5.0.3 e colocar nos diterorios que foram feitos pelo apt-get
<pauloolhos> a versao 5.0.3 foi copilado
<sistematico> dgspai: Then add a share to /etc/config/samba. Make sure that guest ok is set to yes
<sistematico> dgspai: os shares não vão aí
<sistematico> dgspai: apaga tudo da linha 18 pra baixo
<dgspai> eles tbm estão lá... quer que te mande ?
<sistematico> dgspai: guest ok = no
<sistematico> mude para
<sistematico> guest ok = yes
<sistematico> em todos os shares
<sistematico> dgspai: ok?
<RodrigO23> Caras, acabei de tirar uma conclusao
<dgspai> ok vou mudar aqui
<sistematico> dgspai: reinicia o samba se possivel
<RodrigO23> Telnet no Windows nao da pra fazer nadaaaa
<sistematico> RodrigO23: hahaha
<dgspai> reiniciando aqui
<RodrigO23> Serio
<sistematico> pelo contrario
<RodrigO23> eu instalei um servidor em um windows aqui
<RodrigO23> e estou usando o ubuntu
<RodrigO23> tentei fazer alguma coisa
<RodrigO23> so rebootar mesmo
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dgspai> de novo... ao pedir senha dá acess denies
<dgspai> *denied =\
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<sistematico> dgspai: Tá estranho isso.
<dgspai> e muito... T.T
<sistematico> dgspai: No smbpasswd setou a mesma senha que no Ubuntu?
<dgspai> sim e mesma
<sistematico> dgspai: Adicionou o usuario no OpenWRT?
<dgspai> sim
<sistematico> dgspai: No /etc/passwd ?
<dgspai> marqui para permitir senha vazias e convidados
<dgspai> ai mesmo
<dgspai> nunes:*:1000:65534:nunes:/var:/bin/false
<dgspai> user:*:1000:65534:user:/var:/bin/false
<dgspai> douglas:*:1000:65534:user:/var:/bin/false
<dgspai> engraçado que no windows só entrar e funcionar... =\
<sistematico> /etc/config/samba
<sistematico> guest ok coloca no
<sistematico> Acho que num é yes, é no.
<sistematico> Testa aí.
<dgspai> ok vou reiniciar agora
<sistematico> Po..
<sistematico> Os users estão com o mesmo UID?
<sistematico> 1000?
<sistematico> Tá errado
<dgspai> será este o erro?
<sistematico> nunes:*:1001:65534:nunes:/var:/bin/false
<sistematico> user:*:1002:65534:user:/var:/bin/false
<dgspai> sabia que era coisa besta... e.e
<sistematico> douglas:*:1003:65534:user:/var:/bin/false
<sistematico> Num pode ter 2 usuarios com o mesmo UID.
<sistematico> dgspai: Lá em /etc/config/samba testa com option 'guest_ok' 'no'
<dgspai> seria bom eu resetar os paswords? ja que mudei uid on nada ver?
<sistematico> dgspai: Precisa não.
<sistematico> passwd é por nome, não por uid.
<sistematico> Eu acho :)
<sistematico> dgspai: As senhas dos usuários no linux ficam encriptadas em /etc/shadow
<sistematico> dgspai: Deu aí?
<dgspai> ainda não =\
<dgspai> mesmo erro chato
<sistematico> dgspai: Mudou em /etc/config/samba option 'guest_ok' 'no'
<sistematico> ?
<dgspai> mudei sim
<sistematico> dgspai: smb://ip/share
<sistematico> No Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Deu?
<dgspai> pede a senha e da acess denied e continua pedindo a senha =z
<dgspai> smb://douglas@10.0.0.2/ubuntu/
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> dgspai: smb://10.0.0.2/ubuntu/
<sistematico> Sem user.
<dgspai> não deu e em seguida passou para smb://douglas@10.0.0.2/ubuntu/
<dcosta> boa noite
<sistematico> smb://nunes@10.0.0.2 num dá?
<dcosta> join #remote-expoit
<dcosta> ops
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehiaeaheiaeuaehaie
<sistematico> peguei
<dcosta> join #remote-exploit
<sistematico> haiehaieauehaieuaehaieauehaeieaehhiaeaeu
<dgspai> deixa eu tentar
<Celso> 0-0
<dgspai> pediu a senha e continua pedindo... como se tivesse digitando errado =\
<sistematico> ah!
<sistematico> Tem outro errinho aqui.
<dgspai> ta osso... e.e
<dgspai> hum... onde?
<sistematico> dgspai: Tá vendo isso aqui: netbios name = |NAME|
<sistematico> Todos que tão com | |
<dgspai> sim com TPLINK  no meu
<sistematico> Deixa como está
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> dgspai: TPLINK no /etc/config/samba
<sistematico> dgspai: Entendeu?
<sistematico> dgspai: No smb.conf deixa |NAME| mesmo!
<sistematico> ihu
<dgspai> oO
<dgspai> que que foi isso?
<sistematico> netsplit
<sistematico> divisão de redes
<Pskol> banana split
<sistematico> heh
<dgspai> e.e
<seifador> ah que legal, denovo
<seifador> o/
<Pskol> so ficaram os melhores
<sistematico> dgspai: Um backbone perde conexão com outros.
<seifador> e o meu nick, claro, trocou ¬¬
<sistematico> seifador: haiehaieuaheiaea
<sistematico> Pskol: Claro! Sempre!
<dgspai> hum... acho que entendi
<sistematico> dgspai: Entendeu como funciona?
<dgspai> aqui mudar |name| e workgroup e server string tbm?
<sistematico> dgspai: |NAME|, |WORKGROUP| e |DESCRIPTION| você deixa assim mesmo no smb.conf
<sistematico> dgspai: Lá no /etc/config/samba que tu muda!
<dgspai> mudando aqui
<seifador> ¬¬
<pauloolhos> oi
<sistematico> dgspai: Reinicia o router.
<pauloolhos> cuki
<dgspai> nao deu =\
<sistematico> dgspai: No Ubuntu tem a configurações de GRUPO.
<JavaNunes> bom dia viadinhos de chambark
<sistematico> dgspai: Só não lembro onde, no painel de controle você acha.
<sistematico> Bah..
<pauloolhos> Aff
<dgspai> deixa eu procurar aqui...
<pauloolhos> alguem pode da um banner nesse cara
<sistematico> ban
<sistematico> Num é banner..
<sistematico> heh
<JavaNunes> meu sistema alienigena ? t?o perfeito e superior que nem uso friewall ou antivirus, isso ? coisa pra babaquinhas
<sistematico> bah
<sistematico> Tem cara que tem problema.
<sistematico> JavaNunes: O defeito num é no sistema, é na sua cabeça.
<JavaNunes> ok ok, sem delongas, provo
<pauloolhos> voce deve esta usando win95
<sistematico> haieueaheiaueaheia
<Guest48768> Isso aí, varios com problemas.... E quando o tem problema simplesmente digo:  Você pra mim é problema seu!
<JavaNunes> quem quiser entrar aqui  via SSH 187.34.172.231 , user admin, senha 1234 e vejam o meu sistema alienigena
<Guest48768> Oo
<JavaNunes> garanto que nenhum consegue me paralizar ou derrubar, uptime NASA ahahahahah
<pauloolhos> vou entrar pra ver[
<JavaNunes> sim
<sistematico> FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE
<JavaNunes> ontem desistiram
<sistematico> E daí?
<JavaNunes> bobao
<JavaNunes> como vc ? bobao, meu sistema nao ? terraquio
<pauloolhos> aaaa
<pauloolhos> aaaaaa
<pauloolhos> to pesando que o cara ta usando algum outra so
<JavaNunes> nem vou comentar, o meu silencio fala por si
<Guest48768> Bobão, o cara tá desde ontem com a mesma palhaçada e se acha o "Raquer" parece criança com briquedo novo querendo chamar a atenção.
<Guest48768> CRESCE!
<JavaNunes> ixi, nao tem jeito, sou assim desde a Brasnet
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: darwin
<sistematico> Guest48768: Alguem deve ter configurado o BSD pra ele e ele tá todo faceiro..
<JavaNunes> agora o outro viajou mais ainda ahahahahahah
<sistematico> heh
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkkk
<Guest48768> hahaha concordo sistematico
<sistematico> heh
<dgspai> não achei controle de grupo... =\
<pauloolhos> Java
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_%28operating_system%29
<pauloolhos> o que voce esta querendo meu filho
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: provavelmente um pula pirata
<dgspai> quem? eu, pauloolhos?
<dataexplorer> Hahahaha
<JavaNunes> cada hora me rotulam de algo, eu s? digo uma coisa, se eu entro no sistema podre de voces como voces estao no meu, eu consigo travar todos ahahahahaha, ja voces?
<JavaNunes> pq ? um sistema alienigena
<pauloolhos> aguardo
<pauloolhos> manda ai
<pauloolhos> foi ficar no aguardo
<dataexplorer> E daí véio. Acorda pra vida o mundo é muito mais interessante que seu sistema barato, ninguém quer saber o que é o quer tentar te derrubar!
<dataexplorer> JavaNunes, CRESCE!
<JavaNunes> falou o desgostoso
<dataexplorer> Alienígena é meu penis, torto com a cabeça furada e duas bolas peludas!
<sistematico> haieaeuaehaiea
<dataexplorer> =)
<JavaNunes> seu penis ? pequeno, nao alienigena
<sistematico> dataexplorer: Disso aí o JavaNunes entende.
<dataexplorer> Hahahaha fiquei sabendo ontem sistematico
<JavaNunes> meu sistema tem o ponto S de curvatura do espa?o tempo, oq permite um desenpenho fant?stico com poucos recursos
<sistematico> dataexplorer: No planeta dele ele falou que só nasce boiola.
<sistematico> heh
<dataexplorer> Da fruta que a mulherada gosta ele chupa até o caroço...
<dataexplorer> Hahahaha
<sistematico> dataexplorer: Aí ele viaja a galaxia a procura de machos.
<JavaNunes> ? eu sou boiola, sempre quis chupar o pau de um cara tipo skatista sabe
<sistematico> Olha aí! Num falei..
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> heh
<pauloolhos> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dataexplorer> Hahahaha d
<Stylles> opa..
<JavaNunes> Gostei de um cara que me despresou, ele trabalha com SAB hoje em dia gra?as ao tio
<Stylles> alguem usa o glpi integrado com ldap?
<JavaNunes> SAP
<sistematico> Sabia que esse negócio de "entra aqui no meu sistema" era coisa de fruta.
<sistematico> heh
<dataexplorer> KkKkKkKkkk
<MarconM> opa boa noite
<JavaNunes> Nao, se fosse com duplo sentido eu diria, esporra o meu sistema pq o cooler est? quente que s?
<dataexplorer> E esse negócio de entra aqui no meu sistema alienígena é coisa de fruta desesperada!
<JavaNunes> ixi,  cara foi embora
<pauloolhos> JAva
<JavaNunes> povo que nao se esfor?a, que saudades do tempo da brasnet
<sistematico> dataexplorer: Detalhe, ele não sabe configurar os acentos do sistema alienigena dele.
<pauloolhos> Tu é fraco demais ...
<sistematico> haiehieauuehaieuaehaieuaehaieuaea
<dataexplorer> Já vi, desde ontem...
<dataexplorer> kKKkkkkKKKkkkkK
<dataexplorer> Que vergonha
<sistematico> comédia
<JavaNunes> u?, os acentos nao est?o saindo s? se for para vc, pra mim est? normal
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> hiaheaieaueaheiaueaheiaea
<MarconM> aeuhauehuHUEHeUuH
<MarconM> sistematico: e ae blz
<sistematico> MarconM: blza..
<JavaNunes> e configurar acento ? coisa de quem trabalha com cadeiras de idosos.
<dataexplorer> Comédia querendo fazer média, tipo o Suppla hahahahahahaha
<sistematico> dataexplorer: Criado com avó dá nisso.
<dataexplorer> KKkkkKKKKKK
<sistematico> O JavaNunes soltou muita pipa no ventilador quando era criança.
<dataexplorer> Vira "guei" e idiotizado!
<sistematico> Pescava no aquário.
<dataexplorer> KkkkKkkKKkKKkkKkKKKk
<sistematico> Criado em apartamento, sabe como é né?
<sistematico> heh
<JavaNunes> o cara tentou dar reboot aqui e disse que eu sou fraco ahahahahah, ai ai, esses jovens que vive por tras de um firewall, nao abem nada de nada
<dataexplorer> KkKkkkKKkKKKkkKKKkkkkKK
<dataexplorer> que abe abe quem não abe aprende
<JavaNunes> sistematico, era com esses dizeres que te zoavam na escola? kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dataexplorer> KKkKkKKkkKKKKKKKKKk
<JavaNunes> nao funciona comigo viu, sou safado demais pra me ofender
<JavaNunes> BRASNET, volta!
<sistematico> JavaNunes: Eu sou Nerd mesmo, mas não fui criado em apartamento, muito menos com avó.
<sistematico> :P
<Pskol> ae negada!!!
<JavaNunes> ixi nem eu, sempre morei em curti?o
<Pskol> boa noite
<dataexplorer> O JavaNunes  tá usando WindowsXP com cliente BersIRC
<dataexplorer> Hahahahhahahaha
<Pskol> service pack 3 kkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> OPA, windows XP pra sempre ahahahahaha
<JavaNunes> falar serio, o ultimo windows que usei por mais de um mes foi o 95, os outros eu s? experimento
<Pskol> çêy
<sistematico> heh
<JavaNunes> adorava entrar com meu 95  usando o MIRC e icq  na brasnet, nos IRContros
<JavaNunes> e conexao discada, lindos tempos
<Pskol> eh eu tbm
<JavaNunes> ate hoje uso o mesmo icq
<Pskol> era uma bosta de lento mas era legal
<fopen> hi
<JavaNunes> sim, tinha um certo ar de reconepnsa ter net naquela epoca
<Celso> nessa epoca usava redhat
<JavaNunes> eu comecei usar Trinux da usp em 3 disquetes depois Slackware 3
<JavaNunes> minha maior dificuldade era montar um disquete ahahahahah
<Celso> usei slackware por muito anos
<JavaNunes> eu usava netscape nele
<dataexplorer> Aprendi com slackware
<JavaNunes> ? muito bom
<Celso> JavaNunes: tb. frequentava o canal de informatica da UOL?
<dataexplorer> Mas lembre que em algum momento tomei msdos e Perfecword kkKkKKkk
<JavaNunes> Celso, sim, o news do uol ahahahahahah
<JavaNunes> zoava muito o news do uol ahahahaha
<Celso> JavaNunes: entao é da minha epoca
<JavaNunes> Os que mais zoavam no news do uol eram o 3hz, o tal de tux, o bengadura e eu
<JavaNunes> tinha o hackofodao tambem
<JavaNunes> eu configurava o news no cliente de e-mail do win95
<Celso> nunca tive muito contato com windows
<Celso> sempre usei linux
<JavaNunes> ha mais antes chegou o windows n?, o linux foi feito em 93 se nao me engano
<dataexplorer> Saindo do tema galera, ai no Brasil ainda rola P2P? Pergunto porque já fazem 3 anos que foi bloqueado aqui.
<JavaNunes> eu usei dos, win311 e win95
<Celso> eu comecei com redhat
<Celso> depois conectiva
<Celso> mandrake
<Celso> e por ai foi indo
<JavaNunes> usei conectiva tambem ahahahaahha
<Celso> qdo. conheci o slackware usei por varios anos
<JavaNunes> era a sensssao brasileira do parana
<JavaNunes> oq deu maior burburinho que fez a microsoft ficar com medo foi o COREL LINUX
<Celso> vixe
<JavaNunes> a microsoft logo tratou de comprar os direitos com medo da corel usar o seu potencial grafico no linux
<Celso> ja vi tantas distribuições que ja nem me lembro qtas.
<dataexplorer> Cheguei a usar o TechLinux ....
<JavaNunes> uma vez entrei no IRC e desafiei marcelo tossati no meu trinux
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: e o que vc ganhou?
<Celso> JavaNunes: acho que peguei a brasnet no inicio
<JavaNunes> fiz com marcelo tossati oq fiz com voces aqui, ele deixou meu pc detonado, mas eu nao rebootei, no final ele ironisou, cara vc ? bom! ahahahahaha
<dataexplorer> Cuidado Celso o JavaNunes vai te levar pra grupo hahahahaha fica experto com ele!
<dataexplorer> Hahahahahahahahaha
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: mas o que vc ganhou?
<Celso> nada
<Celso> hahahaha
<JavaNunes> Oq se ganha administrando um sistema e situa??o cr?tica? preciso responder?
<JavaNunes> vc acha que vai aprender administra??o pegando um pc que nunca est? em estado cr?tico protegido por um firewall? ahahahahahahah, coitado de quem te contratar
<JavaNunes> se aprende a lutar no meio da guerra, nao na sala de aula.
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: guerra controlada não é guerra
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: é sala de aula expandida
<JavaNunes> discordo, quando vc espoe um sistema vulneravel numa sala, com dados seus importantes, nao sei se ? somente isso que vc fala.
<JavaNunes> expoe
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: mas é controlado
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: vc escolhe quem vai te "atacar"
<JavaNunes> as pessoas acham que ser adm ? colocar firewall, atualizar o sistema e colocar antivirus apenas, muito triste isso.
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: não sei com que pessoas conversam
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-02
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: mas concordo que estão erradas
<JavaNunes> nao controlei nada Rudolf, eu estava lhe dando com pessoas desconhecidas que tinha enorme conhecimento a ponto de ser mantenedoras do kernel 2.4, vc acha que isso nao agrega nada?
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: "lhe dando"
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: programador não necessariamente administrador de sistema
<JavaNunes> sinto muito, nao vou escrever certo quando estou coloquialmente falando.
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: pode deixar, coloco na conta do Manuel
<dataexplorer> Falou o professor Pascuale...
<JavaNunes> pra vc programar um kernel, vc precisa saber gerenciamento de memoria, calcular situa??es de risco e saber como arquivos ir?o se comportar, isso n?o ? administra??o?
<dataexplorer> Ontem criticava o uso do português hoje se defende com desculpas baratas.
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: vai um pouco além
<JavaNunes> dataexplorer vai dar cu vai
<dataexplorer> Cala a boca seu punheteiro, para de escrever tanta merda.
<dataexplorer> Rudolf, vai muito mais além!
<JavaNunes> nem bati punheta hoje
<JavaNunes> gosto de bater sabado
<JavaNunes> ou quando vou dormir
<JavaNunes> quando eu nao bato punheta, tenho pesadelos
<JavaNunes> Tudo ? merda pra quem se acha uma privada
<dataexplorer> Falou o filosofo da praça da Sé
<dataexplorer> =)
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuheiue
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: qual o ip do desafio hoje?
<JavaNunes> agora achar que administrar um sistema em estado critico nao agrega nada, nao sabe oq fala
<JavaNunes> alem de ser divertido
<JavaNunes> 187.34.172.231
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: estado critico é banco, financeira, empresas de engenharia
<JavaNunes> nao. estado cr?tico = algo que nao pode falhar e com demanda seja l? onde estiver.
<dataexplorer> Ontem ele publicou usuário e senha também
<JavaNunes> admin
<JavaNunes> senha 1234
<pauloolhos> vou entrar ai e criar uma pasta pode ser JAVA
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: e banco pode falhar? ou tem baixa demanda?
<pauloolhos> te ajuda
<JavaNunes> imagine se meu sistema falhar aqui, a minha vergonha como ser?, ent?o ele nao pode falhar e ser? testado por v?rias pessoas, logo o estado ? critico
<JavaNunes> Rudolf , nao disse que o banco nao era, disse?
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: sua vergonha de cu eh rola
<Rudolf> vc colocou um nao ali na resposta
<Rudolf> achei que tinha
<JavaNunes> o sistema de energia tamb?m
<JavaNunes> na brasnet, era lindo, vc entrava na sala linux, falava mal do sistema, j? era 30 caras te spofando
<JavaNunes> eu usava zonealarme e o zone alarme dizia os usuarios remotos que originam o ataque, todos eram root, era lindo
<JavaNunes> tinha um cara na radio que falava que se alguem como eu, fizesse a bobeira de passar IP e usuario como eu passo aqui, ele destruiria o computador, ahahahahahaha, pena que nao o vejo mais.
<JavaNunes> oi
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: ow, a senha é a mesma?
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: morreu?
<dataexplorer> Ja bixaram o sistema dele
<dataexplorer> Hahahahahaha
<dataexplorer> Fui...
<JavaNunes> oi
<JavaNunes> tou no paltalk porra
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: vc mudou a senha
<JavaNunes> devem ter mudado, pera
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> tenta de novo
<Porvoero> vixe
<Porvoero> e dai
<Porvoero> quebrou o sistema?
<Porvoero> que bosta
<JavaNunes> um
<Porvoero> um oq?
<JavaNunes> VC ta drogado cara?
<L88os> deve estar
<Porvoero> quem?
<L88os> alguém ai que faça parte do grupo regional de SP?
<JavaNunes> ta logado aqui e dormiu
<JavaNunes> aff
<JavaNunes> , ele usa top
<Porvoero> que que usa?
<Porvoero> quem que usa?
<Porvoero> qual a sua duvida?
<Porvoero> sobre linux
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> quando voce copila um software e ja vem embutido as dependencias
<pauloolhos> ?
<Porvoero> nao
<pauloolhos> Porvoero
<pauloolhos> pode falar
<JavaNunes> ui
<paladin> ai
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ?
<novato_br> pq o vlc não eh um player decente como esse http://www.kmplayer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24627 ?
<Rudolf> novato_br: vai ver estão esperando vc participar do desenvolvimento e melhorar a qualidade do software
<novato_br> eu jah doei grana pro projeto
<novato_br> e cadê o resultado?
<novato_br> eh lento demais
<novato_br> alias toh participando em varios projetos
<novato_br> por meio do crowdingfound
<novato_br> crowdfunding*
<Rudolf> novato_br: então falta para de dar dinheiro
<Rudolf> novato_br: e dar sangue
<Rudolf> novato_br: mudar o que acha que tá errado
<novato_br> as pessoas valorizam demais o que eh pago e investem mais no pago
<novato_br> ah blah
<novato_br> melhor arrecadar grana pelo crowdfunding
<novato_br> e pagar os caras pra fazer coisas decentes
<Rudolf> novato_br: e ficar reclamando feito um bobão
<Rudolf> faz sentido
<novato_br> qdo se reclama pra pessoas erradas é bobagem mesmo, Rudolf
<novato_br> concordo
<novato_br> mas jah falei com os desenvolvedores
<Rudolf> novato_br: isso
<Rudolf> novato_br: caminho correto
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar a redirecionar as portas para meu servidor apache funcionar ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: qual a topologia?
<OliveiraBorges> nao entendi a colocacao  " topologia "
<OliveiraBorges> mas meu caso e um servidor caseiro
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e qual o redirecionador?
<OliveiraBorges> como todos sabem
<OliveiraBorges> a porta 80 eh bloqueada pelas operadoras
<OliveiraBorges> eu tentei redirecionar para outras portas, ja tentei de todas as formas
<OliveiraBorges> ja li cada pagina de forum
<OliveiraBorges> imagino que estou fazendo errado
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: como tentou fazer isso?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: mudou no httpd.conf?
<OliveiraBorges> sim e tambem no moden
<OliveiraBorges> no virtual server do dlink
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: qual porta usou?
<OliveiraBorges> 8080
<OliveiraBorges> na verdade meu httd.conf esta vazio
<OliveiraBorges> o documento estsa todo no apache2.conf
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: coisas de distros
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: mas vc confere que localmente acessa pela 80?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: tem certeza que sua operadora deixa a 8080 aberta?
<OliveiraBorges> pela rede local funciona sem problemas
<OliveiraBorges> eu nao tenho certeza
<OliveiraBorges> se ela fica aberta ou nao
<OliveiraBorges> mas , tem algum problema a configuracao ficar no apache2.conf e nao no httpd.conf ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: sem problemas
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: se está funcionando localmente, a questao fica toda com a porta estar sendo redirecionada no modem
<OliveiraBorges> a porta eh configurada no ports.conf correto ?
<OliveiraBorges> me diz uma porta ai que pode funcionar.
<Rudolf> nem imagino
<Rudolf> tentaria acima de 30000 para testar
<Rudolf> depois adequar
<Rudolf> 8080 é manjada
<OliveiraBorges> vou tentar entao 30800
<OliveiraBorges> um duvida que me surgiu enquanot eu configurava, alem de eu mudar o ports.conf eu tambem tenho que alterar  em cada site que estiver dentro do sites-avalaibe ?
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: sobre a prota..
<OliveiraBorges> porta *
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: mas vc vai fazer na porta do modem
<Guest34484> Boa Noite.
<OliveiraBorges> pq as vezes o ip do meu moden nao funciona ?
<OliveiraBorges> 1 dia funciona, outro dia nao funciona
<OliveiraBorges> deve ser que eu mexi tanto nas portas do moden, que agora ele nao ta entendendo que eu quero entrar no setup dele
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: seu serviço não é dhcp?
<OliveiraBorges> eh sim
<OliveiraBorges> mas o gateway nao responde
<OliveiraBorges> ele soh vai respondr se eu reiniciar ele
<Rudolf> zuado
<OliveiraBorges> vou la embaixo colocar o cabo
<OliveiraBorges> pra entrar no setup
<OliveiraBorges> 1 min
<Rudolf> levar patroa pra cama
<dataexplorer> Oo
<OliveiraBorges> pauloolhos: me chama no PVT
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> pauloolhos: ff
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Pessoal
<pauloolhos> vou sair
<pauloolhos> abraço pra todos
<Oliveira1orges> Alguem vivo ?
<xGrind> eae
<Oliveira1orges> alguem vivo ai ?
<Oliveira1orges> eir: opa
<cuki> bom dia #ubuntu-br
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<Celso> bom dia
<ivanbajr> alguém sabe de um canal
<ivanbajr> que trate de base libre
<ivanbajr> libreoffice
<ivanbajr> encontrei este
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> dia
<cuki> dia pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> bom dia cuki
<pauloolhos> com o esta meu caro
<cuki> belezinha
<cuki> e o bacula?
<pauloolhos> esta aqui
<pauloolhos> em ambiente de testes
<pauloolhos> sabe o que fiz pra resolver aquele problema de starta
<cuki> ln -s?
<pauloolhos> como o bacula nao copiou os arquivos pra init.d pra ser startado na inicialização
<pauloolhos> fui na pasta onde ele concentrou tudo como voce tinha dito
<pauloolhos> recorda
<pauloolhos> o bacana de copilar que voce tem controle dos arquivos como voce tinha dito
<pauloolhos> pegueii o arquivo que faz start no daemons do bacula e levei pra pasta init.d
<pauloolhos> procede minha configuração
<pauloolhos> ai instalei o rcconf
<pauloolhos> e marquei o arquivo
<pauloolhos> -rwxr-x--- 1 0 0  1606 2012-02-18 19:02 bacula
<pauloolhos> esta ai cuki
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<pauloolhos> Voce acha interessante que servidores inicie modo texto ou modo grafico
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Sempre texto.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: 99% dos servidores não usa modo gráfico, veja pelo Ubuntu Server.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: OpenBSD, NetBSD e etc etc...
<pauloolhos> porque esse que estou implementado esta carregandod em modo grafico
<pauloolhos> vou passar pra modo texto assim da ate um ar de confiabilidade
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<Prime-ES> Bom dia todos
<Prime-ES> gostaria de vê se alguém aki poderia me ajudar.
<Prime-ES> como faço para recuperar a senha do meu Nick ?
<Prime-ES> 8158poly
<sistematico> heh
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<pauloolhos> Gostaria de saber o que voce acha...
<pauloolhos> Não teve jeito tiver que copilar o bacula por causa da versão .... Pesquisei e verifiquei que apt-get e melhor....
<pauloolhos> Gostaria de saber de voce peguei o arquivo que faz o bacula starta seus daemons e coloquei na pasta init.d
<pauloolhos> o que voce me diz disso?
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos>  Não teve jeito tiver que copilar o bacula por causa da versão .... Pesquisei e verifiquei que apt-get e melhor....
<pauloolhos> Gostaria de saber de voce peguei o arquivo que faz o bacula starta seus daemons e coloquei na pasta init.d
<pauloolhos>  o que voce me diz disso?
<sistematico> Te digo que eu não entendi nada :)
<sistematico> *coMpilar.
<sistematico> Não copilar.
<sistematico> Maldição, o Gnome Terminal, XFCE Terminal e Sakura não maximizam no PekWM, alguem passou por isso?
<pauloolhos> rsrsrsrs
<pauloolhos> kkkkkk
<pauloolhos> vamos lá com calma
<pauloolhos> Tive problema no processo de instalação do bacula atraves do apt-get devido a versão...
<pauloolhos> Nesse caso tive que instalar copilando.
<pauloolhos> Mas percebi que o arquivo necessario pra starta o bacula foi pra pasta etc/bacula/bacula
<pauloolhos> peguei esse arquivo e levei pro unit.d
<pauloolhos> gostaria de saber o que voce acha disso.
<sistematico> Acho errado.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Faz isso aqui, salva os arquivos de configuração do Bacula, ok? Como o /etc/bacula.conf e etc.
<pauloolhos> certo
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Apague tudo, mas tudo mesmo, relacionado ao bacula, certo?
<sistematico> pauloolhos: apt-get purge bacula
<pauloolhos> essendiretorio todo ne
<pauloolhos> certo
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Procure outros pacotes com o nome bacula: dpkg -l | grep bacula
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Remova todos eles com o apt-get purge
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Procure qualquer traço do Bacula que tenha sobrado: sudo find / -iname "*bacula*"
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Procure qualquer arquivo que contenha a expressão "bacula" dentro: grep -r bacula /etc
<sistematico> pauloolhos: E apague-os.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Reinicie, instale os pacotes principais, como bacula-server, ou bacula-fd, bacula-sd etc, etc...
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Sempre usando o apt-get.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: apt-get install bacula-server
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Retorne os arquivos de configuração para os lugares originais.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: mv /etc/bacula.conf /etc/bacula.conf-old
<sistematico> pauloolhos: mv /backup/bacula.conf /etc/bacula.conf
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Fui claro?
<pauloolhos> foi
<sistematico> Então é isso :D
<pauloolhos> nao é facil assim como voce disse
<pauloolhos> mas vou fazer
<sistematico> É sim :P
<sistematico> Vai por mim.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: São 13 anos usando Linux, e pelo menos uns 10 configurando essas porcarias.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Vou tentar arrumar o BUG do PekWM e depois eu volto.
<pauloolhos> entendi
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> tem um tempo que voce esta no linux em...
<Prime-ES> estou de volta \o/
<MarconM> boa tarde a todos
<L88os> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrrde
<MarconM> L88os: usando ubuntu 12.04 ?
<MarconM> Rudolf: e ae man
<MarconM> quanto tempo
<L88os> ainda não
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> eu to no fedora
<MarconM> 64
<MarconM> sdd do openbsd ja
<MarconM> kkk
<L88os> minha internet é lenta e meu computador está estragado
<MarconM> uhnm
<MarconM> win 95 0.0
<L88os> MrcaonM: pensa em instalar o Ubuntu 12.04?
<L88os> MarconM: pensa em instalar o Ubuntu 12.04?
<MarconM> L88os: ta loco
<MarconM> eu nao matei meu pai na porrada
<MarconM> prefiro kurumin
<MarconM> nada contra quem usa
<MarconM> mas eu jamais
<L88os> porque?
<MarconM> L88os: nem ....
<MarconM> muito bug .... nao gosto do unity
<MarconM> estou no fedora agora com gnome 3
<L88os> nem experimentar?
<MarconM> antes estava com openbsd + xmonad
<MarconM> L88os: talvez em uma vm
<MarconM> mas usar como desktop nao
<MarconM> L88os: eu estou dizendo isso por que ja usei ele
<L88os> caramba
<MarconM> nao estou dizendo por que me contaram
<MarconM> eu ja testei
<L88os> que versão?
<MarconM> L88os: 12.04
<MarconM> 11.10
<MarconM> baixei a 12.04
<MarconM> para testar ontem
<L88os> já usou a 12.04?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> soh esta mais estavezl
<MarconM> nao gosto do unity
<MarconM> qunado tiver ubuntu com gnome 3 ou kde
<L88os> já tentou usar?
<MarconM> ou gnome 2
<MarconM> eu posso até usar
<MarconM> L88os: sim
<MarconM> ja sim
<L88os> o ubuntu está com gnome 3
<MarconM> unity
<L88os> ou não?
<MarconM> q eu sei
<L88os> ahhh é me confundi
<MarconM> ja vi uns post para instalar o gnome 3
<MarconM> mas nao sei se fica bom
<MarconM> acredito q nao é uma boa ideia
<L88os> porque você prefere o gnome?
<MarconM> se for usar pelo desk entao use archlinux
<MarconM> L88os: nao é que prefiro
<MarconM> é q nao gosto do unity
<MarconM> eu gosto do xmonad openbox
<L88os> por qual motivo?
<MarconM> wm
<MarconM> varios
<MarconM> é enjuativo
<MarconM> nao é muito editavel
<MarconM> 1 dia usando
<MarconM> eu fiquei cansado ja
<L88os> kkkk editavel?
<MarconM> sim nao da para mudar muita coisa nele
<MarconM> tem que ficar instalando pkg
<L88os> você já viu o site ubunued.info?
<MarconM> L88os: nem perco tempo com isso
<MarconM> mas nada contra quem gosta
<MarconM> é minha opniao
<L88os> MarcoM: de uma olhada lá. tem desktops incríveis.
<L88os> ok
<MarconM> L88os: eu uso xmonad
<MarconM> com openbsd
<MarconM> em uma maquina
<MarconM> soh estou no fedora por que preciso de umas coisas
<MarconM> ia usar o debian ... mas os pacotes dele é muito antigo
<MarconM> no archlinux da uma trabalho deixar ele legal
<MarconM> entao o fedora ja esta tudo na mao
<MarconM> mas quando eu nao precisar mais .. eu volto para o openbsd + xmonad =)
<L88os> caramba
<L88os> você é programador ?
<MarconM> nope
<MarconM> estou aprendendo C, mas nao sou
<L88os> trabalha com o que?
<MarconM> eu sou contador
<L88os> interessante.
<MarconM> L88os: e voce faz o que ?
<L88os> trabalho em transportadora
<MarconM> uhnm
<MarconM> usa linux na empresa ?
<L88os> não.
<MarconM> eu configurei um servidor mysql + apache + samba na empresa
<MarconM> em freebsd
<L88os> faço parte da area operacional.
<MarconM> para instalar o servidor
<MarconM> a ta
<L88os> mas pretendo mudar de empresa logo.
<MarconM> L88os: eu quero testar o kde
<L88os> para area de computação
<MarconM> legal
<MarconM> 0.0
<L88os> sempre foi minha area
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> eu sempre mechi com pc ... mas na curiosidade
<MarconM> primeiro linux q usei foi kurumin depois ubuntu
<L88os> o meu primeiro foi o kurumin tbm
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> L88os: mas sempre eu volto para BSD
<MarconM> nao adianta
<L88os> mas depois fui pro ubuntu e me apaixonei.
<MarconM> OpenBSD é minha vida
<MarconM> OpenBSD + emacs + xmonad + C eu to com casa
<MarconM> a é uma garrafa de café
<sistematico> Quando eu comecei a usar Linux nem tinha o Kurumin :-|
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> Muito menos Ubuntu.
 * MarconM acha q sistematico é noé
<L88os> vai ver que é mais questão de costume.
<sistematico> Só que eu nunca consegui mexer direito em nenhum BSD :\
<sistematico> Agora no GhostBSD parece que a coisa mudou.
<MarconM> sistematico: por que
<MarconM> esse eu nunca usei
<sistematico> MarconM: Sei lá, bugava tudo, sempre.
<MarconM> sistematico: para eu usar o openbsd foi tenso ....
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> sistematico: o freebsd aqui nao rola de boa nao ... o 8.2 fica tranquilo
<MarconM> agora o openbsd eu configuro lisinho aqui ... fica lindo
<MarconM> rapido leve e bonito
<MarconM> com xmonad ou dwm
<sistematico> Vou de Debian + PekWM mesmo, tá bom pra mim já :D
<sistematico> Arch Linux tambem, mas ando meio estressado pra mexer com ele ultimamente.
<sistematico> Faz uns 2 meses que eu não logo nele.
<sistematico> Alguem aqui usa ou já usou o PekWM?
<MarconM> eu nunca
<MarconM> sistematico: gosto do archlinux .. soh nao estou nele por que to sem paciencia para configurar
<MarconM> tenho que baixar e tentar configurar ... se nao esqueço kkk
<MarconM> sistematico: voce usa evolution ou thunderbird ae
<sistematico> Não tem segredo, é muiiiiiiiiiito mais simples que BSD pelo menos.
<sistematico> MarconM: Os dois.
<MarconM> aeuhauheaeua
<MarconM> eu to no thunder
<sistematico> MarconM: É heh
<MarconM> thundercat
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> MarconM: Mas ultimamente eu tenho usado o mutt.
<MarconM> hun
<MarconM> nunca ouvi falar
<MarconM> sistematico: conhece xmonad
<MarconM> :?
<sistematico> MarconM: mutt?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> nunca ouvi falar
<sistematico> MarconM: Conheço sim, detesto qualquer tipo de Tiling Window Manager.
<MarconM> bom ... nao vou precisa instalar o fedora 32
<MarconM> auehauehueahea
<MarconM> sistematico: a ta
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> sistematico: eu quero usar o pcbsd
<MarconM> com kde
<MarconM> ja usou
<sistematico> MarconM: mutt é o cliente de e-mail mais famoso que já existiu.
<MarconM> ?
<sistematico> MarconM: Modo texto, claro.
<MarconM> sistematico: pior q nao to brincando .. nunca ouvi flar
<MarconM> vou testar depois
<MarconM> =)
<sistematico> Detesto KDE.
<sistematico> Num uso nem se ganhar muito dinheiro.
<sistematico> Pra usar.
<MarconM> olha eu sempre tentei usar
<MarconM> mas nunca consegui
<MarconM> tipo ... eu nao me acho
<MarconM> eu configuro um freebsd na mao com wm
<MarconM> mas nao consigo usar o kde
<MarconM> sistematico: veja q lindo o fedora instalou o skype e ja configurou tudo
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> hunsi
<MarconM> sistematico:
<MarconM> to indo trampo
<MarconM> =/
<sistematico> flw
<MarconM> flww
<cach_new> salve
<cach_new> alguem conseguiu quberar senhas wifi com wpa e/ou wpa2 com aircrack-ng?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar a redirecionar alguma porta do moden pro apache funcionar
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<Tonao35> boa tarde
<cach_new> Trde
<Tonao35> meu ubuntu 12.04 nao quer aceitar o gnome classisc
<OliveiraBorges> alguem vivo ai ?
<Celso> respirando com dificuldades,mas vivo
<Raff> eu to com um problema aqui, tentei coloca dois monitores ai agora que voltei pra um ta tudo duplicado, http://imageshack.us/f/27/20120501182905.png
<Raff> ja criei outro usuario pra testa e voltou ao normal, mas nao sei o que tenho que muda no meu usuario pra voltar
<Celso> dois monitores?
<Raff> eh mas agora estou usando soh um, mas ta duplicado os items na barra superior e inferior
<Celso> a ultima vez que ouvi falar de dois monitores o cara tinha uma placa de video offboard e uma onboard ,uma mouse ps/2 e um usb e o mesmo com os teclados
<Tonao35> ja que eles querem implementar de vez o unity, deveriam criar um menu opcional pra colocar na barra superior tipo o de som e o de correio.
<m4ll0c> alguem aqui manja de xenapp?
<Prime-ES> boa tarde a todos
<OliveiraBorges> Prime-ES: Boa tarde
<cach_new> Alguém ja usou aircrack em redes wep?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar a redirecionar as portas
<OliveiraBorges> para eu poder acessar externamente o apache
<MarconM> boa tarde
<chm0d-780> '
<Maninho> chora KPatricia, o zé capotou 3 dias livres hehehehe
<MarconM> Maninho: e ae homi
<MarconM> como q ta
<Maninho> fala garoto toh file com esta folga
<MarconM> Maninho: o que conta de bom
<MarconM> usando debian ainda :p
<Maninho> bom, segunda não trampei, terça quarta quinta sexta, hehehe lelele la em casa
<MarconM> aeuhauehua
<Maninho> nada cara arch na veia
<MarconM> ta bom entao vida de patrão é assim
<MarconM> Maninho: eu to no fedora testando
<Maninho> lol
<MarconM> nunca testei resolvi ontem
<MarconM> arch deu preguiça
<Maninho> fedora é baca
<MarconM> eu tava no openbsd
<Maninho> *bacana
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> to gostando
<Maninho> amanha vou aproveitar para estudar
<Maninho> facu esta sugando meu tempo, quando a cachaça me deixa a facu pega aff
<MarconM> nem diga
<MarconM> minha facul ja começa hj de novo
<MarconM> affs
<Maninho> =|
<Maninho> tu faz de q?
<MarconM> contabilidade
<MarconM> e voce Maninho
<Maninho> 0.0 caraca deus potou vc na minha frente (hehehe)
<MarconM> .0
<MarconM> 0.0
<Maninho> faço de Tecnologia da informação
<MarconM> massa
<MarconM> eu to aqui estudando C
<MarconM> auehauehaua
<MarconM> massa demais
<Maninho> ae mano cara estou precisando de um CNPJ saca né na moral sem complicação, es possible?
<MarconM> Maninho: abrir empresa .. cnpj frio quente
<MarconM> o que exatamente precisa
<Maninho> eu estava estudando a cachaça aqui cara arde pra chuchu
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<Maninho> MarconM, apenas para efetuar compras
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> se for para venda para alguma empresa
<Maninho> tipo uma empresa não praticante
<MarconM> nao precisa a propria empresa
<MarconM> pode emitir nota de entranda para ela msm
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> voce quer uma empresa isento
<MarconM> icsm
<MarconM> abre uma igreja
<MarconM> auehaueauhea
<Maninho> quanto menos imposto melhor
<Maninho> lol
<MarconM> livre de imposto
<MarconM> =)
<Maninho> amém
<Maninho> hehehe preciso comprar
<MarconM> Maninho: para voce pagar menos imposto é soh lançar despesas no nome da empresa
<Maninho> só compra,
<MarconM> entendo
<MarconM> dae é complicado
<Maninho> hm
<MarconM> voce teria q abrir uma recorrendo com isenção
<MarconM> voce fica livre
<MarconM> tudo vai depender do estado
<MarconM> muda a legislação
<MarconM> eu sou do MT
<Maninho> cara vou comprar um painel da china custa 100 pila tah osso sem cnpj
<MarconM> aqui tem imposto até para pensar
<MarconM> uhnm
<MarconM> eu compro direito por la
<MarconM> direto*
<MarconM> alias estou indo para la fim de ano
<Maninho> hahahaha estou no MATO FINO tambem
<MarconM> agora
<MarconM> vou para beijing
<Maninho> hehehe tras meu painel junto :P
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> se nao comprar até la eu trago
<MarconM> Maninho: painel do que
<MarconM> solar 0.0
<Maninho> a receita esta barrando por conta do valor alto
<MarconM> com certeza
<Maninho> não, painel eletronico
<MarconM> alem do mais
<MarconM> voce vai pagar 100% do valor para IPI
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Maninho: qual o valor do produto
<Maninho> painel de propagandas, outdoor
<MarconM> hum
<MarconM> sei
<Maninho> 100 mil
<MarconM> 0.0
<Maninho> cara 25 pilas de frete de SP para MT
<MarconM> Maninho: bom por esse valor é mais facil voce ir la ou pagar alguem para trazer
<Maninho> =S
<MarconM> achei q era algo de 3k
<Maninho> por isto da parada do cnpj
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> Maninho: se voce conhece algum pastor ou padre
<Maninho> tenso (**)
<MarconM> pde para ele comprar pela igreja
<Maninho> lol
<MarconM> ou abre uma Criança esperanã
<Maninho> sera que cola hehehehe
<MarconM> é livre de imposta tambem
<MarconM> Maninho: mas tem que ser uma igreja forte
<MarconM> por quie se nao
<Maninho> mas poxa vida hehehe
<MarconM> eles vao investigar porque uma igreja de 1000 de recadação por mes de oferta
<MarconM> esta comprando um painel de 100k
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Maninho: eu vou ver isso hj para voce
<Maninho> to na roça
<MarconM> amanha voce me chama q eu te dou a resposta
<Maninho> 0.0
<MarconM> como voce pode fazer
<MarconM> =)
<Maninho> heheheh file blz
<Maninho> valow mano
<MarconM> =0
<Maninho> valeu
<MarconM> nem da nada
<Maninho> 0.0
<MarconM> paga 10 heineken depois e ta sussa
<Maninho> Obrigado.
<MarconM> =)
<Maninho> opa 10 file
<MarconM> kkkk
<Maninho> cara falando nisto quanto esta custando ai?
<Maninho> por aqui estou pagando 350 na garrafa 1litro
<Maninho> R$ 3.50
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> aqui nao lembro
<MarconM> Maninho: rapaz ... o fedora ta sussa aqui hein
<MarconM> impressionante
<MarconM> nao travou .. nem nada
<MarconM> e to descendo a lenha nele
<OliveiraBorges> quit
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> uHEuhUHUehueHu
<Maninho> hauhauhauahuahuahau
<Maninho> que regiao no MT tu mora?
<MarconM> do lado de rondonia
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> e voce cba
<MarconM> ?
<Maninho> moro do lado de juina
<MarconM> auehauhaueaha
<MarconM> ta se escondendo ae loko
<MarconM> auehauehaea
<Maninho> city das putas
<Maninho> :P
<Maninho> ops (moderação)
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> eu quero ir *-*
<Maninho> MarconM, cara aqui é ate file,
<MarconM> Maninho: e ae chegou o cara das mina
<Maninho> melhor dizendo agora esta ate file,
<MarconM> Maninho: cuidado com xispirito ele pega msm
<Maninho> hehehehe
<MarconM> nao da as costas nao
<xispirito> o/
<Maninho> esse ae fica atacando as minas no banho
<Maninho> hauahuahauhauah
<MarconM> sim sim esse msm
<Rodrigo> Fala galera
<Maninho> hahahaha
<MarconM> foi preso 4 vezes
<MarconM> 0.0
<Maninho> fala Rodrigo
<xispirito> já tão tricotando
<Maninho> .0
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> fala Rodrigo
<MarconM> xispirito: to no fedora
<MarconM> 64bits ta rodando lisinho aqui
<xispirito> ué, e o debian testing?
<Maninho> eae xispirito tudo na paz?
<MarconM> xispirito: deu pau
<MarconM> no boot
<Maninho> vixi
<xispirito> hahah
<MarconM> arrumei deu pau de novo
<MarconM> dae eu fui para o fedora sempre quis testar ele
<Maninho> isso q da usar sistema masculino
<MarconM> baixei ele com kde mas nao testei ainda
<Maninho> hauhauahuah
<Maninho> so da pau
<xispirito> o fedora aqui deu pau o.0
<Prime-ES> boa noite pessoal
<xispirito> noite
<MarconM> mas ja to com sdd do openbsd + xmonad
<MarconM> Prime-ES: noite
<Maninho> noite
<MarconM> noite gauchada
<Maninho> hahahah
<Prime-ES> kakaka
<MarconM> xispirito: aquela xina velha foi de boa até eu reiniciar
<MarconM> mas o gnome nao travou
<MarconM> abria muito rapido os app
<xispirito> pra tirar debian aqui vai ter que dar pau ou ser ownado
<MarconM> aeuhauehuHuehUHE
 * MarconM tentando ownar o xispirito
<Prime-ES> me desculpe eu esta me entrometendo na conversa de vcs
<xispirito> =(
<Prime-ES> eu tm estou testando o mint
<xispirito> Prime-ES, que isso, está em casa
<MarconM> xispirito: eu quero testar o kde
<MarconM> nunca consigo usar isso
<xispirito> MarconM, eu uso por cinco minutos
<MarconM> xispirito: o Maninho ta usando kurumin 0.0
<xispirito> dai tiro fora denovo o.0
<Maninho> hehehe
<MarconM> xispirito: ele disse q é rolling release
<MarconM> UHEUeHeuheuehuehe
<xispirito> huaahueuheahu
<Maninho> o kugumin é otimo
<MarconM> kkkkk
<xispirito> bom mesmo é satux
<Maninho> o mielhor da çua catiguria
<MarconM> xispirito: o fedora tem o autoplay q é tipo o yourt do arch
<MarconM> instalou o skype o flash
<MarconM> reconheceu o microfone tudo de boa
<xispirito> MarconM, com gnome3?
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> xispirito: sim
<MarconM> tava com preguiça de configurar o xmonad
<Rodrigo> iai MarconM
<MarconM> xispirito: mas ta rodando liso aqui ... nao deu nenhum bug nem nda o inkscape abre em 2segundos
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito: ele vem sem nada ... tu faz o resto na mao isso eu gostei
<xispirito> cara, xmonad aqui ficou perfeito, agora consigo usar o micro como se fosse uma extensão da minha cabeça, sem precisar pensar onde clicar ou por a janela
<MarconM> lol
<cuki> mano xispirito
<MarconM> OpenBSD + xmonad + emacs + café = life
<xispirito> cuki, eae
<MarconM> Maninho: eu vou ver para voce a parada da empresa
<MarconM> e voce teve uma sorte
<cuki> baum tbm
<MarconM> q essa materia de hj o professor é foda
<Maninho> cara vou tomar um banho, marquei um encontro hoje, meu primeiro encontro serio, hehehe guria legal, :) no nes putas
<Maninho> flow
<MarconM> e é laboratorio ... vamus criar empresas nesse modelo
<MarconM> modulo
<MarconM> HeuHUhuHh
 * MarconM acha q Maninho|UPUPUP vai no encontro like a boss
<xispirito> Maninho|UPUPUP, lol
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> xispirito: foda q gosto do xmonad configurado no mao
<MarconM> se eu instalr  aqui no gnome 3
<MarconM> nao fica amsm coisa
<MarconM> :|
<xispirito> ah cara, fica massa sim
<xispirito> porque tem horas, na madruga, que tu nem consegue pensar mais em sequencia de teclado, dai tem o mouse
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> xispirito: acho q vou instalar depois
<MarconM> xispirito: eu nao consigo viver sem openbsd + xmonad
<MarconM> é sina .. eu sempre volto
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> mas o fedora esta me agradando cara gostei .. botei fé
<xispirito> eu só estou com linux porque estou precisando dele, mas a vontade está lá no Open
<MarconM> vamus ver como vai ser até fim do mes
<MarconM> xispirito: to ligado
<MarconM> eu to nele por causa desse modelo de contabilidade
<MarconM> o openbsd é meio limitado na questao de progrmas
<MarconM> no pkg_add
<MarconM> eu to com preguiça de ficar compilando
 * MarconM ouvindo psy like a boss
<xispirito> é, tem ferramentas que eu preciso que iam me dar dor de cabeça lá
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> xispirito: mas vou comprar outro notebook
<MarconM> mais 2 monitor
<MarconM> e alugar um servidor de vn
<MarconM> no canada
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> 200 pila por ano
<MarconM> 24horas ligado
<MarconM> pode instalar uma lera de OS
<xispirito> quanto de storage?
<MarconM> xispirito: nao me lembro mas acho q é 250gb
<xispirito> não é ruim em
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> xispirito: pensa ... podemos fazer loucuras com ele
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> instalar os
<MarconM> e comandar por ssh
<MarconM> ftp
<MarconM> mysql
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> loucuras?
<MarconM> aueahuehaueha
<Rodrigo> o loko
<MarconM> xispirito: digo invadir a NASA
<Rodrigo> suahsuahsa
 * MarconM MUHJA HA HA HA
<xispirito> tipo os russos, fizeram o maior server de putaria e virus que eu já vi, mas dai tiraram do ar...
<Rodrigo> por isso que os virus tem nome russo
<Rodrigo> varzov
<Rodrigo> inov
<Rodrigo> neh nao?
<Rodrigo> hsuahsuhasa
<Rodrigo> a Kaspersky que o diga
<cuki> MarconM, http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.3/static/index.html
<cuki> nao eh minha area
<xispirito> Rodrigo, eles fazem um monte
<cuki> mas os q mexem, dizem q eh o melhor
<Rodrigo> as vezes eu penso, oque levam esses caras fazerem isso neh?
<Rodrigo> nao sera uma corrente
<MarconM> cuki: eu uso mais u mysql
<MarconM> esse ae eu nunca usei
<Rodrigo> onde virus levam as empresas de segurança enriquecerem
<Rodrigo> isso a nossas custas
<Rodrigo> alias
<Rodrigo> as custas de usuarios M$
<MarconM> UHEueheuhUeh
<cuki> q eu tenho ouvido falar, o postgre eh mais profissional, maoir comunidade, mais plugins de plataformas
<xispirito> eu sempre pensei que quem mais lucra com isso são os fabricantes de soluções da área de segurança
<MarconM> xispirito: tu sabe postgresql
<MarconM> neh
<xispirito> se eu fosse eles, pagaria programadores para codar virus =D
<MarconM> ql o front end para ele
<xispirito> MarconM, o básico
<cuki> sql eh sql
<xispirito> o do elefante azul, deixa eu ver o nome
<MarconM> xispirito: ql cliente voce usa para front end dele
<cuki> ponto
<cuki> depende te destibuicao, os "extras"
<xispirito> MarconM, pgadmin
<MarconM> ok
<Rodrigo> poxa
<xispirito> cuki, ele perguntou de postgresql, não de sql =D
<Rodrigo> esse BD
<Pskol> opa
<Rodrigo> eh muito bom
<MarconM> xispirito: vou baixar o freebsd e isntalar ele
<cuki> pgadmin eh otimo
<xispirito> sql é sempre sql
<cuki> tudo de bom
<MarconM> sim
<Rodrigo> quem nao usa Mysql usa PostgreSQL
<MarconM> xispirito: ele é mais voltado para web ou para desktop tambem
<MarconM> eu tenho mais conhecimento de mysql
<xispirito> eu nunca vi uma app desktop usar ele MarconM
<MarconM> hunm
<cuki> entao xispirito a unica diferenca entre esse sql ou aquele, sao os comandos extras
<MarconM> entao .... o firebird é mais usado para desk
<xispirito> é sempre mysql ou sqlite
<Rodrigo> sim
<MarconM> tanto q na empresa
<xispirito> cuki, é por ae
<MarconM> o banco de dados é firebird
<cuki> ( =
<Rodrigo> i firebird eh usado mais junto com a Delphi
<Rodrigo> eu fazia manutençao em mercados
<xispirito> o postgresql pelo que vi é pensado para paralelismo
<Rodrigo> supermercados
<Rodrigo> e os programas dos caixas
<Rodrigo> usam o Firebird
<Rodrigo> a maioris
<Rodrigo> maioia
<xispirito> você tem muita opção de rodar vários daemons, com vários users e escutando em portas diferentes simultaneamente, com interação entre eles
<Rodrigo> e sao programados  em Delphi
<Rodrigo> xispirito , e vdd que a capacidade do PSql é infinita?
<Rodrigo> tipo uma big table?
<MarconM> Rodrigo:
<MarconM> eu li que ele suporta até
<MarconM> 994gb
<MarconM> de banco de dados
<xispirito> Rodrigo, acho que o limite é a memória da máquina
<MarconM> é verdade
<MarconM> Rodrigo: eu disse errado
<Rodrigo> sabe pq?
<MarconM> o maior BD q ja tem conhecimento nele
<MarconM> é de 994gb
<MarconM> mas nao se sabe até qanto ele suporta
<Rodrigo> eu comprei um livro de php num sebo
<Rodrigo> php 4
<Rodrigo> e la diz isso
<Rodrigo> capacidade infinita...
<Rodrigo> rsrs
<Rodrigo> ja o mysql
<xispirito> infinito nada é
<Rodrigo> tem limite
<MarconM> xispirito: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY4D6om3KmA
<Rodrigo> pse
<xispirito> ou nada é infinito...
 * xispirito yoda again
<Rodrigo> por isso eh bom trocar ideias com quem usa
<MarconM> xispirito: se for ver quem tem condições de ter um micro com essa capecidade
<MarconM> é infinito msm
<MarconM> auehauheuaeueh
<MarconM> nunca o cara chega a isso tudo
<MarconM> UEHeUHeUeHuheUh
<xispirito> eu bem que queria =D
<MarconM> o BD da empresa tem 4gb
<Rodrigo> pow mas
<MarconM> eu tenho ele aqui
<MarconM> =)
<Rodrigo> um mega portal nao usa isso neh?
<MarconM> xispirito: vou configurar ele com o freebsd
<MarconM> talvez a NASA a M$
<MarconM> deva ter um bd
<xispirito> Rodrigo, depende do mega portal, google usa prédios inteiros =D
<MarconM> xispirito: q eu sei
<MarconM> eu li isso a 4 anos atraz
<Rodrigo> o google eu sei que usa  bigtable
<MarconM> a google tem 300 mil servidores no mundo
<mpolitano> boa noite...
<Rodrigo> pq eu estava programando com web2py
<MarconM> boa noite mpolitano
<Rodrigo> e la tinha a opçao de usar o bigtable da google
<xispirito> noite
<Rodrigo> boa noite Mpolitano
<MarconM> xispirito: o que tu acha freebsd com postgrsql
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> eu acho que fica bom
<MarconM> tambme concordo
<MarconM> amem '-'
<xispirito> huaahuaehu
<xispirito> o.0
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito: curtindo um psy com uma garrafa de café
<Rodrigo> MarconM vc vai ganhar $$ com ele?
<MarconM> nossa senhora /o\
<xispirito> eu estou ouvindo Kreator =D
<MarconM> esqueci de instalar o emacs
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> NÃOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Pskol> humm
<MarconM> Pskol: \o
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Rodrigo> poxa poderia montar um server de bd e alugar pra alguma empresa
<Pskol> eh so isntalar
<Rodrigo> kkk
<Pskol> uns 30 minutos pra compilar
<ford_perfect> heh
<SeuMadruga> kkkk
<SeuMadruga> tinha que ser o chaves
<SeuMadruga> ¬¬
<ford_perfect> =(
<Rodrigo> suahsuahsuahsa
<Rodrigo> hoje em dia a coisa é a oferta e a demanda
<SeuMadruga> Rodrigo: demanda e oferta fica mais munito
<SeuMadruga> =)
<Rodrigo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rodrigo> isso isso isso isso
<SeuMadruga> ford_perfect: mecher no site hj
<SeuMadruga> ou fim de semana
<SeuMadruga> começar a fazer os post neh
<SeuMadruga> eu ja tenho uns 10 anotado
<ford_perfect> cara, eu estou moido de trabalhar
<SeuMadruga> vou escrever todos sabado
 * SeuMadruga pega o aceite e bate em ford_perfect | dereeeeee dereeee dereeeee
<SeuMadruga> acoite*
<SeuMadruga> vamuuuuu izaura
<SeuMadruga> trabalhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SeuMadruga> galera eu vou indo por que eu tenho faculdade
<SeuMadruga> eu volto a logar a noite
<ford_perfect> tipo, tem decidir certo as categorias, menu e etc
<SeuMadruga> se tiverem aqui agente proseia mais um poco
<ford_perfect> ¬¬, então pra que falou em site
<SeuMadruga> ford_perfect: faremos isso hj entao
<SeuMadruga> ford_perfect: eu fico acordado até 2 da manha
<SeuMadruga> =)
<SeuMadruga> eu volto da facul 10
<ford_perfect> duas da manhã eu já desmaiei
<SeuMadruga> da tempo para gente decidir os menus
<SeuMadruga> ford_perfect: em 1 ou 2 horas decidimos isso
<SeuMadruga> o Rodrigo ajuda nois com ideia
<SeuMadruga> neh rodrigao =)
<Rodrigo> clarrrrrrrooooooooooooooo
<ford_perfect> tá
<Rodrigo> to dentro
<SeuMadruga> ai biéchaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa para
<Rodrigo> uiii
<SeuMadruga> dentro do ford_perfect de min jamais
<ford_perfect> ui, tá dentro SeuMadruga =D
<SeuMadruga> auehauheuhuheUhUH
<Rodrigo> vai ser site sobre oque?
<SeuMadruga> a kiko conta tudo pra sua mãe
<SeuMadruga> Rodrigo: especificamente sobre BSD
<SeuMadruga> mas vai ter post ensinando de tudo
<Rodrigo> aahh legall
<SeuMadruga> sobre progração
<SeuMadruga> instação
<ford_perfect> SeuMadruga, poderiamos mudar para Unix =D
<SeuMadruga> ford_perfect: sim =)
<ford_perfect> tipo, tudo
<Rodrigo> eu uso um hackintosh
<SeuMadruga> pode ser
<SeuMadruga> ford_perfect: boa ideia
<SeuMadruga> vamus dar uma garibada no site
<SeuMadruga> mas antes temos q fazer uns post
<SeuMadruga> para ver como vai ser o layout
<Rodrigo> quem vai fazer o layout?
<ford_perfect> sim, eu vou ver umas idéias aqui
<SeuMadruga> Rodrigo: eu e ford_perfect
<SeuMadruga> eu faço o design
<SeuMadruga> e ford_perfect programa
<SeuMadruga> =)
<SeuMadruga> somos equipe
<Rodrigo> blz
<SeuMadruga> tipo pink e cerebro
<SeuMadruga> ele é o pink
<SeuMadruga> =)
<ford_perfect> Rodrigo, o último eu escrevi inteiro, html+css num editor em modo texto chamado mg, dentro de um xterm =D
<ford_perfect> SeuMadruga, ehuaehhueahu
<SeuMadruga> aeuHwuHUHuhuH
<SeuMadruga> Rodrigo: tu usa emacs
<SeuMadruga> ?
<Rodrigo> eu toh usando o ubuntu,
<SeuMadruga> Rodrigo: entra no nosso canal
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<Rodrigo> qual
<Rodrigo> ?
<SeuMadruga> mais uque ele disse 0.0
<Rodrigo> poxa
<Rodrigo> todos vcs
<Rodrigo> estao usando freebsd
<SeuMadruga> auehUHEUehueH
<SeuMadruga> Rodrigo: na verdade usamos OpenBSD
<SeuMadruga> =)
<Rodrigo> enta
<ford_perfect> "você tem carro?" "não, comprei uma vaca"
<Rodrigo> entao
<ford_perfect> o.0
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SeuMadruga> ford_perfect: mais ou menos isso
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SeuMadruga> bom galera eu tenho que estar na facul em 5min
<ford_perfect> vai
<SeuMadruga> eu tenho q jantar tomar banho e me arrumar e ir
<Flash> flww para voces até daqui a poco
<Flash> ford_perfect: Rodrigo cuki
 * Flash eh ripah na xhulipa 0.0 by semeion
<Rodrigo> flw flash
<Guest39407> auehuehUeHEuHE
<Rodrigo> mas eu posso usar outro editor?
<ford_perfect> o MarconM vem, faz um baita barulho e vai embora lol
<Rodrigo> entao
<Rodrigo> ford_perfect , posso?
<ford_perfect> Rodrigo, claro, pode usar o que quiser
<Rodrigo> eu uso o aptana
<ford_perfect> eu vi falar, mas nem cheguei a testar
<ford_perfect> aliás, eu testei, como plugin do eclipse
<ford_perfect> mas me pareceu tudo tão pesado que fechei tudo e abri um xterm
<Rodrigo> eh
<Rodrigo> von falar a real
<Rodrigo> se o pc tiver poka memoria
<Rodrigo> eh pesado mesmp
<ford_perfect> sim sim
<ford_perfect> Rodrigo, mas dai por ali você programa visualmente ou continua sendo com código?
<Rodrigo> ford_perfect , ele eh como se fosse o vi, o emacs
<Rodrigo> so sodigo mesmo
<Rodrigo> oque difere dos demais
<Rodrigo> eh o fator dele ser do tipo "highlights"
<Rodrigo> autocomplete
<Rodrigo> mas eh codigo so
<ford_perfect> é, autocomplete é interessante
<Rodrigo> ahh
<Rodrigo> e mesmo quando eu uso o Dreamweaver
<Rodrigo> eu so uso codigos mesmo
<Rodrigo> detesto os wizards
<ford_perfect> eu nunca usei dreamweaver na vida 0.0
<ford_perfect> nunca nem abri o programa
<Rodrigo> pera ai galera vou ali larica e ja volto
<Raff> exit
<Raff> ops
<Rodrigo> xispirito
<xispirito> oi
<Rodrigo> qual é o canal de voces?
<xispirito> #myshell.org
<xispirito> nós começamos tudo, e dai surgiu um monte de trabalho para os dois...
<xispirito> mas vamos terminar =D
<Rodrigo> ahh entendi
<xispirito> Rodrigo, eu e MarconM vimos que documentação de *BSD e Unix em pt-br não é lá muito completa e abundante, dai tivemos a idéia do site
<xispirito> como o MarconM é poliglota, faremos versões em portugues do Brasil, ingles, frances e chines (!!)
<jhones> boa noite a todos do canal!!!
<xispirito> KPatricia, e ae, qual a jogada de hoje?
<xispirito> não me ignore amore =(
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-03
<Prime-ES> ¬¬
<Rodrigo> opa voltei
<Rodrigo> xispirito
<xispirito> oi
<Rodrigo> qual distro bsd é boa para usar
<Rodrigo> tipo a melhor
<xispirito> bem, freebsd tem toneladas de software, mas é mais manual, openbsd tem menos software, mas eu acho mais fácil, netbsd é meio total manual e sem pacotes o.0
<xispirito> netbsd na real é bom para portar, tipo, colocar dentro do seu telefone
<Rodrigo> eu tava fazendo uns testes com o FreeNas
<xispirito> eu nunca testei freensd, mas seria um freebsd com interface web e especializado para firewall pelo que li...
<xispirito> #freensd
<xispirito> ¬¬
<Rodrigo> ah sim essa que eu tava testando
<Rodrigo> tinha tudo
<Rodrigo> network storage, servidor ftp,
<Rodrigo> servidor de scsi
<xispirito> sim sim
<xispirito> um minuto, já volto
<Rodrigo> blza
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> boa noite
<Prime-ES> boa
<Rodrigo> flw ai galera
<Rodrigo> ate mais
<Rodrigo> Boa noite a todos ai
<Prime-ES> boa
<MarconM> Prime-ES: e ae conseguiu
<MarconM> ta aprendendo programar ja
<MarconM> =)
<Prime-ES> kkkkkkk, sim proferssor
<Prime-ES> ja baixei, agora e começar ler.
<Prime-ES> o xispirito tbm me deu umas dicas
<MarconM> legal
<Happy> boa noite
<Prime-ES> boa noite
<Happy> alguem conseguiu alterar a imagem de fundo do grub?
<Prime-ES> eu nem tentei, não curto muito.
<Happy> o grub customize diz q nao ta on
<Prime-ES> espera alguém q já tenha feito isso te responder.
<jardel> Boa noite pessoal
<Prime-ES> boa noite
<jardel> Alguem poderia ajudar?
<Prime-ES> faça sua pergunta
<jardel> Prime-ES, tem como atualizar a virtual box por ex direto sem baixar a nova versao e instalar
<Prime-ES> 1234
<MarconM> jardel: voce esta usando o que
<MarconM> ubuntu msm
<jardel> 12.04
<MarconM> acho q quando voce atualiza o sistema ele ja atualiza o vbox
<MarconM> ou tem no vbox uma parada la em configuraçoes
<MarconM> para atualizar automatico
<Prime-ES> acho q não tem no repositor
<xGrind> jardel, add a ppa do virtualbox
<MarconM> xGrind: ea e moça
<MarconM> =)
<Dav1dMRC> jardel, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/virtualbox-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin.html
<xGrind> MarconM, eae menina
<Dav1dMRC> deve resolver
<jardel> xGrind, como faço pra add a ppa?
<xGrind> jardel, to procurando o ppa aqui
<xGrind> jardel, usa esse comando que o Dav1dMRC te passou
<jardel> xGrind, blz
<jardel> obrigado pela antençao de todos
<MPolitano> alguém falou mais cedo que trabalha ou trabalhava em algum supermercado???
<MPolitano> boa noite...
<Prime-ES> boa noite
<Prime-ES> Alguém aki utiliza FreeBSD ?
<servidor> ola
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> boa noite
<Maninho> boas
 * Maninho vai dormir feliz =D
<OliveiraBorges> fala galerinha do mal
<pauloolhos> opa
<OliveiraBorges> e ai fera
<OliveiraBorges> vc nao sai daqui mais, rs
<pauloolhos> rs
<pauloolhos> sempre passo por aqui
<OliveiraBorges> pauloolhos:
<JavaNunes> OI BICHAS
<JavaNunes> um
<Prime-ES> Bom dia,tem alguém acordado kkkk
<iceD[R]> Bom dia!
<Prime-ES> ice vc usa FreeBSD ?
<Prime-ES> iceD*
<iceD[R]> Nao. Estou usando a nova versao 12.04.
<Prime-ES> ok
<iceD[R]> Prime-ES, porque? Tu usa?
<Prime-ES> estou querendo começar usar.
<Prime-ES> mais preciso conhecer mais pessoas q usam
<iceD[R]> Prime-ES, Eu ja tive o mesmo pensamento uma epoca, mas pelo o pouco que li em termos de pacotes e atualizações eles pecam, mas não posso falar com tanta certeza.
<Prime-ES> estou vendo uns tutorial, baixando books, para vê como o FreeBSD esta se saindo.
<chm0d-780> Celso por ai?
<Celso> chm0d-780: bom dia omi
<Celso> vou sair
<Celso> depois eu volto
<Prime-ES> voltei
<bino> bom dia
<Prime-ES> bom dia
<chm0d-780> dia
<braz> bom dia a todos!
<Prime-ES> bom
<braz> Gostaria de uma ajuda se possivel. Estou usando o crontab para desligar meu computador.
<braz> com horario marcado. Bom, ele não desliga porque quando executa diz que não é root. Ja tentei um monte de coisa
<braz> e as listas mandam colocar root no inicio, mas não funciona.
<braz> tentei shutdown, halt...
<braz> alguem tem ideia o que eu posso fazer?
<Mylena> omd dia a todos, gostaria de saber onde eu posso conseguir o codigo do krunner
<Daniel-ubuntu> Bom dia
<Daniel-ubuntu> Alguem por ai?
<Prime-ES> sim
<Guest72769> Oi bom dia
<Prime-ES> bom
<Guest72769> alguem pode me informar como forçar uma rexolução de tela no ubuntu 12.04?
<Daniel-ubuntu> prime vc entende do comando ls?
<Guest72769> resolução
<Daniel-ubuntu> Guest72769 acho que seu problema é drive de vídeo
<Guest72769> o unico problema é que todas as outras com o mesmo tipo de monitor esta com uma resolução legal
<Guest72769> e só um está com a resolução baixa
<Guest72769> gostaria de saber como forçar ele a melhorar isso
<Guest72769> ele só fica com 900x800
<Guest72769> não vai para 1024x740
<Daniel-ubuntu> geralmente quando tenho esse tipo de problema é uma questão de drive
<Guest72769> ok
<Guest72769> ok
<Prime-ES> 1234
<Maninho> marconm
<joao> Pessoal, qual o nome daquele programa que vem no Ubuntu que detecta o hardware e instala o driver que tá faltando?
<Daekdroom> jockey-gtk?
<joao> Não sei, eu uso o trisquel que é baseado no Ubuntu, só que ele usa o linux libre, sem os blobs, ai minha wireless não funciona, preciso do driver, talvez seja esse.
<Maninho> lspci depois busca na wiki
<joao> Era esse o programa, deu um erro, abri o log e tava isso: Installing package: bcmwl-kernel-source
<joao> 2012-05-03 12:56:45,390 ERROR: Binary package bcmwl-kernel-source has no trusted origin, rejecting
<joao> 2012-05-03 12:56:45,544 WARNING: modinfo for module wl failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module wl
<joao> Tem como eu força ele a aceitar?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem sabe me explicar meu ubuntu nao aceita outra placa de rede  ,     ( estou usando o virtual box )
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: como assim?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: vc instalou o ubuntu dentro do virtual box
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e quer mudar a placa de rede?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: é isso?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: qualquer alteração deste tipo vc sabe que a v-máquina deve ser desligada, ok?
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: entao, eu queria simular uma rede
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: queria receber internet pelo eth0
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  e distribuir pelo eth1
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: no virtualbox eu coloquei o adaptador 1 como bridge, e o adaptador 2 como rede interna
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: mas a buceta do eth1 nao pega ip estatico de jeito nenhum
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: alem do mais que na hora de dar o boot, demora pra caralho "  configurando network "
<Giovani_Roncari> como faço para solicitar um CD do ubuntu?
<Maninho> Giovani_Roncari, http://migra.tk/WxIzIw
<Maninho> Preços de venda: R$ 9.99
<cach_new> tarde
<Maninho> -{ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uSqHvgTxa8 }- kkk
<Maninho> vou lançar o Linux 3 (3 segundos para abrir)
<Maninho> lol
<cach_new> Maninho: uhsauhsauhsa
<Maninho> =) quem sabe pq não?
<cach_new> Maninho: vc tirou metade dos arquivos que inicialização junto? é um mini-linux!
<Maninho> heheheh
<cach_new> Maninho: é não tava zoando não mas fiquei imaginando, tipo, só shel e o básico, eu iria me ferrar todo pra usar o básico
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: ou seja, não está conectado
<Maninho> cach_new, ^^.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: tentou colocar manualmente?
<Maninho> vou registrar um projeto e modelar um sistema flow
<cach_new> Maninho: eu sou um cara que soiu louc9o para participar desses projeto, mas nao programo, sou lixo no linux, não manjo de ingles uso translate do google e meu portugues é um pobre coitado e mal sucedidoi ser rsrsrsr
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> tamo junto :P
<OliveiraBorges> locos
<cach_new> sempre
<Maninho> kkkkk
<cach_new> aé e como o OliveiraBorges disse so loco tb husahusahusahusa na turma dos normais, eu cvostumo ganhar em disparado quando falam que faltam parafusos
<Prime-ES> ai alguém aki saca de FreeBSD ?
<cach_new> Ow galera to querendo ir no garoa hacker clube esse fim de semana aki em sampa proximo ao metro marechal deodoro, tera a virada cultural e la teremos a virada hacker, vamobora
<cach_new> ?
<Prime-ES> quem dera e eu morasse ai perto.
<OliveiraBorges> o que acontece no virada hacker ?
<cach_new> OliveiraBorges:  perai já colo o link aki!
<cach_new> Aew geral: https://garoa.net.br/wiki/Virada_Hacker
<Prime-ES> vou da uma olhada
<Prime-ES> q show
<cach_new> Prime-ES: boorraaa pega o avião e vem pra ca demorou!
<Prime-ES> não chama duas vezes não....
<Prime-ES> kkk
<cach_new> Prime-ES: boorraaa pega o avião e vem pra ca demorou!
<cach_new> chamei 2 x 3e agora Prime-ES
<Prime-ES> kkkkk
<cach_new> Prime-ES: bora
<Maninho> vou atualizar minha vida =D.
<Maninho> ops
<Prime-ES> pessoal estou querendo fazer um teste com FreeBSD.
<cach_new> Maninho: canal errad? uhsahuasuhas Mas eu tenho a solução se vc quer atualizar a vida digita em modo root apt-get life
<cach_new> !!!
<cach_new> Maninho: fico pensando com esse questionamento seu qual será o modo root no shell da vida...
<Maninho> lol não tenho apt-get
<Maninho> =(
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: boa sorte
<cach_new> Maninho: man slapt-get, yum install, dpkg, e os outros que não lembro servem!
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: associe-se a fug-br e/ou acesse ##freebsd-br
<Prime-ES> sim, da dei uma olhada lá
<Maninho> cach_new, no momento tenho o zypper
<cach_new> Rudolf: ashuhasa vc sempre no boa sorte rss e aí irmaozinho boa tarde td bao?
<Prime-ES> estou lendo tudo sobre o assunto,
<cach_new> Maninho: mano zypper in life sauhsahusahusahsuhsa
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Prime-ES> já esperimentou Rudolf ?
<cach_new> Prime-ES:  a galera do botecounix tb manja, procura na net
<Rudolf> cach_new: bão
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: vai usar em qual ambiente?
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: uso desde 2002
<Prime-ES> aki no irc, ninguém mais usa ?
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: tá maluco?
<Prime-ES> q maluco ?
<Prime-ES> pq*
<cach_new> Rudolf: eu tb, estou bão, bunitu, e mentiroso
<cach_new> demoroiu ngeral vou trabalhar um pouco abrax
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: vc dizendo que ninguém usa mais freebsd no irc
<cach_new> voltando pro batente....
<OliveiraBorges> pq quando eu digito dpkg-reconfigure console-setup nao aparece  o pa'is do teclado ?
<OliveiraBorges> quando eu exeuto  o comando ele comeca no Enconding
<OliveiraBorges> ...
<Prime-ES> oi
<chm0d-780> Prime-ES blz?
<mwallacesd> =)
<OliveiraBorges> Prime-ES: to tentando congigurar meu teclado pra americano
<OliveiraBorges> Prime-ES: mas quando eu digito o comnado dpkg... nao aparece a opcao de mudar o teclado
<chm0d-780> OliveiraBorges o Prime-ES tá ocupado cm o BSD
<chm0d-780> :)
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Lembrando que isso valo só pro console.
<mwallacesd> Galera, como posso tirar um screenshot de apenas um pedaço da tela, é possível? (Para ter que evitar editar a imagem, recortar e colar, etc).
<chm0d-780> grab the current window
<chm0d-780> para o take screenshot
<root___> Alguem me ajuda a configurar o teclado do ubuntu server
<mwallacesd> chm0d-780, como funciona isso? Eu faco manuais e ajudaria bastante poder tomar screenshot especificos
<chm0d-780> mwallacesd cm o prog take Screenshot
<chm0d-780> é so selecionar grab the current window
<chm0d-780> e depois tirar o screenshot
<chm0d-780> ou select area to grab
<chm0d-780> depois tira o screenshot
<Celso> chm0d-780: omi....tudo joinha ai?
<chm0d-780> opa
<chm0d-780> grande Celso
<Celso> chm0d-780: queria falar comigo de manha?
<chm0d-780>  tudo joia
<chm0d-780> e bc?
<chm0d-780> vc*?
<chm0d-780> sim
<Celso> chm0d-780: desculpa ter saido rapidinho,mas estava saindo pra fazer exame medico.
<mwallacesd> Opa, estou no Unity e ao clicar na tecla print screen do teclado o programa só me da a opção Copy to Clipboard
<mwallacesd> =) chm0d-780 tenho que instalar alguma coisa especifica?
<chm0d-780> sem problemas Celso
<mwallacesd> O sistema esta original, conforme o CD de instalação.
<chm0d-780> mwallacesd eu uso o take Screenshot
<Celso> o ubuntu tem opcao de tirar screenshot
<Celso> é um icone de camera
<Prime-ES> pode usar tbm o botão Prt SC do teclado para tirar SS.
<Celso> sim
<mwallacesd> Celso,  onde fica esse icone?
<Celso> em programas instalados
<chm0d-780> acessório tambem está lá não é Ceslo?
<Celso> coloca para mostrar todos programas instalados que vai aparecer o icone de uma camera fotografica
<chm0d-780> Celso*
<Celso> chm0d-780: isso
<mwallacesd> Opa, valeu já vi aqui
<Celso> é so colocar o tempo que quer para disparar a copia da tela e correr pro abraço
<chm0d-780> Celso os exames
<chm0d-780> cmo foram?
<Celso> Celso: exames de rotina de um cinquentao
<Prime-ES> eita
<Celso> tirar sangue e chapa do rim
<chm0d-780> kkkkk'
<Celso> idade é fogo
<chm0d-780> nada de diabete
<chm0d-780> nem cancer e talz
<Celso> graças a Deus não
<Celso> chm0d-780: esse exame de sangue é pra detectar cancer de prostata
<chm0d-780> kkkk'
<chm0d-780> tenso meu
<Celso> esse exame é tiro e queda
<Celso> se tiver aparece
<Celso> chm0d-780: tá com qtos. anos?
<chm0d-780> man tenho um exame de cancer da prostata
<chm0d-780> que tem que bater cm martelo
<chm0d-780> Celso 25
<Celso> to com 49
<chm0d-780> faço 26 este mês
<mwallacesd> Ajudou, mas tambem da trabalho... Acabei de encontrar un programinha chamado shotter, Celso, chm0d-780 ... Vou testar aqui e ver o que acontece. De todas as formas valew galera!
<Celso> depois dos 40 todos os anos tem que fazer
<Prime-ES> só tem eu novinho aki
<Celso> acho que sou o mais velho do canal
<chm0d-780> mwallacesd de nada velho
<emanoelopes> tou com 33, idade de Cristo.
<chm0d-780> o q importa é jovialidade no espirito
<chm0d-780> Celso
<Celso> vdd
<emanoelopes> verdade
<Prime-ES> kkkkk, eu tenho 36
<Celso> meu filho ja tem 24 anos
<Celso> 0-0
<Celso> formado
<mwallacesd> correção, se chama shutter.
<emanoelopes> o.0
<Prime-ES> kd aquele xispirito
<chm0d-780> Celso massa
<chm0d-780> isso é bom
<chm0d-780> Celso gostei da tua criatividade
<chm0d-780> o ubuntu tá show no seu pc
<Celso> sim
<Celso> rapaz.....tem hora que olho pro meu ubuntu e tenho vontade de beija a tela
<chm0d-780> kkk'
<Prime-ES> no meu hj eu detectei um probleminha no video
<Celso> bonito pra dedel
<chm0d-780> isso tenho que concordar
<Celso> coloquei varios papeis novos
<Prime-ES> quando eu arrasto uma janela fica cheio de linhas.
<emanoelopes> o que mais vc mudou?
<Celso> configurei aquele que troca automatico os wallpapers
<emanoelopes> tema?
<Celso> ficou chique
<chm0d-780> era bom que os mais velhos da minha family fossem cmo vc
<chm0d-780> :)
<chm0d-780> quero ser cmo tú quando crescer :)
<Celso> o loco
<Prime-ES> ei, isso é amor heim kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Celso> tirei umas coisas e instalei outras
<Celso> hahahahaha
<chm0d-780> Prime-ES kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Celso> esse gnome-shell nessa versão até agora não me deu problema
<chm0d-780> mwallacesd o programa capturar imagem da tela é bem simples
<chm0d-780> não vi stress nele :s
<Celso> o gimp tb. tira screenshots
<Celso> alem de aditar imagens
<chm0d-780> usei ele no Fedora acho eu
<Prime-ES> mwallacesd meu amigo, aperta a tecla Prt Sc do seu teclado e pronto
<Celso> se clicar a tecla do windows e estiver mostrando tudo que está rodando a tecla prt sc não funciona
<Celso> pelo menos aqui nao funciona
<Celso> no gnome-shell
<Celso> ja volto
<chm0d-780> ok Celso
<Celso> :)
 * Demolidor is listening to: Linkin Park - Easier to Run
<kelvin> brazucas me ajudem.........sou analfabeto no linux..... quero atualizar o ubuntu 11.10 para o 12.4 (pelo cd) e não sei fazer isso!!!
 * Demolidor is listening to: Linkin Park - From The Inside
 * Demolidor is listening to: Linkin Park - In The End
<kelvin> brazucas me ajudem.........sou analfabeto no linux..... quero atualizar o ubuntu 11.10 para o 12.4 (pelo cd) e não sei fazer isso!!!
 * Demolidor is listening to: Linkin Park - One Step Closer
 * Demolidor is listening to: Basshunter - Vi Sitter I Ventrilo Och Spelar Dota
 * Demolidor is listening to: Basshunter - Boten Anna
<Celso> ?
 * Demolidor is listening to: Dj Demolidor - Levan Polkka
 * Demolidor is listening to: Metallica - One
 * Demolidor is listening to: Metallica - One
 * Demolidor is listening to: Metallica - Fuel
<Demolidor> aff
<Demolidor> ta vindo pra ca a merda
<Demolidor> -.-
<Demolidor> plugin fdp
<Master4321> Alguem passou por isso ou sabem se houve alguma mudanca?
<Demolidor> Master4321, isso o que?
<Master4321> Eu usava uma versao 10.x Ubuntu rodando iptables e squid, instalei a versao 12TLS  e o mesmo script de firewall que tinha antes nao roda mais, dá um erro
<Rudolf> Master4321: ligando a bola de cristal para ver qual o erro
<Master4321> rsrs desculpe, tava tentando kembrar como copio meu script no pastebin
<Master4321> mas num determinado momento na linha iptables -A INPUT -i !$IF_EXTERNA -j ACCEPT - retorna bad argument eth0
<Rudolf> Master4321: pq !$ ??
<Master4321> Erro de digitacao, na verdade ficaria assim <INPUT -i ! $IF_EXTERNA>
<Master4321> consegui acessar o pastebin o script esta no link http://pastebin.com/ptd4cSJ9
<Rudolf> Master4321: tente sem "!"
<Coelhinha> boas
<Rudolf> Master4321: corrigindo ao inves de -i ! $IF, use ! -i $IF
<Phevhos> como restauro o ubuntu 11.10?
<Coelhinha> tb gostaria de saber..  tem como?
<Master4321> Estranho, nao deu o erro, apenas reclamou de uma chain que tenta filtrar pacotes mal intencionados
<Rudolf> Master4321: iptables -nvL
<Rudolf> Master4321: iptables -nvL -t nat
<Rudolf> Master4321: verifica se as regras conferem
<Master4321> Gente voces sao geniais mesmo
<alexmercatto> .
<Rodrigo_> Ola galera
<platao> ola
<Rodrigo_> iai platao
<platao> tudo bem
<licensed> Quando eu dou 2 clicks num download feito pelo firefox, ele nao abre mais, e sim, pergunta qual aplicacao eu quero abrir. Alguem sabe como conserto isso?
<cach_new> salve geraaalll
<cach_new> uhuuulll
<platao> iai
<cach_new> platao: ceertooo
<platao> :)
<cach_new> platao: e tu? koé? de boa?
<platao> tudo bem por aqui
<platao> esta usando o precise?
<platao> pangolin?
<licensed> Como fazer o firefox enxergar os mimetypes para abrir meus downloads?
<dataexplorer> E ae Prime-ES blz?  Meio dia depois né... Então companheiro, nem esquenta cara já consegui o que eu queria, já até terminei meu manual. Esse programinha ajudou muito.
<dataexplorer> Vixi, o cara já até foi embora e eu moscando aqui...
<Katador> boa noite
<Katador> alguem ja atualizo a versao 11.10 para 12.04?
<Katador> eu atualizei, e ta dando erro pra caramba
<Katador> tem como retorna para versao anterior? tipo restaura o sistema, para antes da atualização?
<Daekdroom> Katador, não é recomendado nem suportado oficialmente.
<Katador> Daekdroom
<Katador> inatum terei que formatar
<Katador> é isso?
<Katador> travo tudo, vo reinicia
<Katador> Daekdroom mais certo intaum
<Katador> é formata o pc
<Katador> e instala denovo
<Katador> ?
<Daekdroom> Isso
<licensed> tem alguem expert em firefox ai? quando eu mando abrir um download, ele nao abre direto. ta perguntando qual programa eu quero abrir
<Daekdroom> Ou tentar resolver os erros.
<chm0d-780> licensed mtos browser's?
<licensed> chm0d-780, isso é no firefox somente. no chrome funciona normal
<chm0d-780> :s
<licensed> acho que vou resolver windows-like.. deletando a pasta .mozilla mesmo
<chm0d-780> configure o firefox cmo browser pre-definido
<licensed> nao é isso chm0d-780.. voce entendeu meu problema?
<chm0d-780> ' '
<licensed> quando eu faco um download no firefox, e dou 2 clicks.. ele abre uma janela perguntando que programa usar para abrir o download.. isso com todos os tipos de arquivos
<licensed> tem a ver com xdg-open mas nao lembro onde configura isso
<chm0d-780> ah entendi mal
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> alguem aqui ja configurou o firebird
<chm0d-780> licensed tenta editar o arquivo /usr/bin/xdg-open
<licensed> chm0d-780, mas o problema é somente com o firefox. com os outros programas e browsers funciona normal
<licensed> tem que configurar o firefox pra abrir com xdg-open saca?
<Helder> Oi amigos!
<chm0d-780> ah pensei que fosse mesmo o xdg-open
<Helder> Sou super novasto no ubuntu
<Helder> e tenho uma duvida ridicula...
<valter> Fiz a atualização para Ubuntu 12.04 e o aplicativo Pokerstars não mais conecta. O que fazer ?
<chm0d-780> eu tive um problema cm o xdg-open
<Helder> o arquivo iso q é disponibilizado tem 701 MB
<Helder> e eu, bizonho, nao consigo quimar um cd...
<Helder> alguem pode me dizer o q fazer/?
<Helder> perdão pela completa ignorancia...
<Rudolf> Helder: cdrecord -v -speed=4 -dev=/dev/sr0 imagem.iso
<Helder> o problema é q estou tentando gravar numa maquina win 7
<Rudolf> Helder: derrrrr
<Rudolf> Helder: canal errado
<Helder> sim, mas é  unica q tenho em mão no momento
<valter> Fiz a atualização para Ubuntu 12.04 e o aplicativo Pokerstars não mais conecta. Alguém pode dar uma dica do que fazer ?
<licensed> chm0d-780, isso nao é do firefox.. "reinstalei" (deletei a pasta .mozilla) e nao resolveu
<chm0d-780> eu meio que desconfiava
<chm0d-780> ' '
<chm0d-780> mexe no xdg-open
<pibarnas> Helder: checou o md5sum da imagem? é 701 Mb com certeza?
<telec> boa noite senhores
<Rudolf> telec: noite!
<telec> alguem pode me dar uma luz ? tenho 2 conexões de internet de 10 Mbps cada ... queria unir as conexões, fazer um load balance, link agregation, algo do genero
<licensed> chm0d-780, eu tentei xdg-open "url" e ele abriu com o firefox perguntando se quer salvar.. ate ai tudo bem
<licensed> chm0d-780, o problema é ao abrir o arquivo, depois que salva =/ nao sei se é com o xdg-open mesmo
<Rudolf> telec: de 0 a 10, quanto vc entende de linux
<telec> Rudolf 7 ou 8
<Rudolf> telec: oxi, então basta catar um tutorial no google
<telec> Rudolf até agora nao tive sucesso
<chm0d-780> e.e
<Helder> nao chequei o mdsum...
<Rudolf> telec: sugestão, utilize o pfsense 2.0
<telec> tentei seguir um aqui ... com iproute2
<Helder> mas acabei de olhar na pagina aqui do ubuntu, e o tamnho é o mesmo
<telec> Rudolf eu tenho ele aqui até ... mas tb nao consegui configurar, é meio confuso
<Rudolf> telec: então pague alguém cara
<Rudolf> telec: se vc se sentiu confuso no pfsense, não vai ser no iproute2 que vai conseguir
<Rudolf> telec: eu se fosse você bateria na tecla do pfsense
<Rudolf> telec: tem muita doc no site deles
<Rudolf> telec: com esses 7/8 de linux
<valter> Alguém pode me ajudar ?
<telec> Rudolf mas será q faz link agregation ? ou só fail-over ?
<Rudolf> telec: load-balance e fail-over
<Rudolf> telec: mas veja, isso depende MUITO do tipo de acesso e de seus provedores
<telec> Rudolf eu queria somar a conexão por ex pra torrent, ou download de multiplas partes
<valter> um aplicativo .exe concetava no Ubuntu 11 e agora não conecta no Ubuntu 12.04
<Rudolf> telec: nao tem milagre
<valter> pelo Wine
<Rudolf> telec: e como disse, depende dos seus provedores
<Rudolf> valter: tem logs?
<telec> Rudolf eu sei q nao tem ... mas no windows eu já consegui somar os uploads eu tava mandando a 250 KBps
<valter> acho que sim
<Rudolf> telec: dois de 10 com 250?
<Rudolf> telec: ah, então use windows uai
<telec> Rudolf upload
<Rudolf> telec: se ele faz o que vc quer
<telec> mas só funciona no upload
<Rudolf> telec: não tem por que usar linux
<telec> no download fica ruim
<telec> só oq sai daqui
<telec> oq entra fica a 30 KBps
<Rudolf> huehiuehiuehieuhiehiuehe
<Rudolf> melhor deixar separado
<Rudolf> faz load-balance no pf-sence e seja feliz
<Rudolf> argh
<Rudolf> pf-sense
<telec> Rudolf irei bater a cabeça denovo com pfsense
<Rudolf> telec: leia a doc antes
<Rudolf> telec: tem no site
<telec> Rudolf certo
<telec> Rudolf 3 placas de rede seria o ideal né
<licensed> chm0d-780, vou endoidar com esse problema =/
<Rudolf> telec: 3 se vc for mandar para uma LAN
<Rudolf> 2 entradas 1 saída
<licensed> as unicas configuracoes do firefox estão em ~/.mozilla correto?
<telec> Rudolf vou tentar aqui, se der certo eu aviso =)
<Rudolf> licensed: exceto java e flash
<licensed> ok. valeu
<happy> boa noite
<happy> alguem ja instalou algum customizador, tal como o grub customizer no 12.04
<happy> ?
<chm0d-780> licensed digite isso na barra de endereços about:config
<chm0d-780> e tenta se virar ai
<Rudolf> licensed: só para saber, qual a treta?
<licensed> chm0d-780, ja mexi pow
<licensed> quando eu termino um download no firefox e dou 2 clicks, ele nao abre. fica perguntando qual programa quero abrir
<licensed> chm0d-780, acho que agora expliquei melhor ne? hehehe foi mal naquela hora
<Rudolf> licensed: isso tem haver com o firefox não
<chm0d-780> kkkkkk'
<insano> happy, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu/
<valter> Rudolf enviei um log pro atendimento ao cliente. Era a isso que se referia
<valter> ?
<licensed> Rudolf, percebi.. porque eu deletei a pasta ~/.mozilla e nao resolveu
<licensed> Rudolf, o problema é que nos outros browsers está funcionando normal
<happy> brigado insano vou olhar :D
<Rudolf> licensed: não me pergunte como setar isso, tipo *.pdf -> acroread
<Rudolf> licensed: que outros?
<licensed> Rudolf, mas tipo.. nos outros browsers, e no navegador de arquivos funciona normal
<Rudolf> valter: é
<licensed> Rudolf, chrome, konqueror, dolphin (tipo nautilus)
<Rudolf> licensed: qual WM vc usa?
<licensed> Rudolf, kde
<licensed> Rudolf, mas independente disso.. pode falar a solucao em qualquer WM (se voce souber, claro) que eu sei como fazer aqui
<Rudolf> licensed: não não
<Rudolf> kde é ótimo
<valter> Rudolf, mas isso não vai resolver
<licensed> Rudolf, é que ja presenciei preconceitos com ele saca? quando digo que uso kde pessoal fala: "ah no kde nao sei como faz nao"
<Rudolf> só não sei te dizer por que o firefox  não entra de acordo com isso
<Rudolf> valter: então blza
<insano> licensed, posso ajudar?
<Rudolf> licensed: kde para essas coisas é sussa
<Rudolf> licensed: só definir nas configurações dele
<licensed> insano, seria ótimo
<Rudolf> licensed: já tentou fazer isso?
<Rudolf> licensed: definir os tipos de arquivos
<licensed> Rudolf, no kde voce fala? nao vou mexer porque o problema é só com o firefox, entende?
<Rudolf> licensed: então desencana do firefox uai
<Rudolf> só ele não funciona
<valter> Rudolf, blz por que o problema não é seu
<Rudolf> valter: uai véio
<licensed> vamos ver o que o insano tem a dizer...
<Rudolf> valter: tu já vira e fala que log não vai resolver
<Rudolf> valter: vc quer que eu te diga o que?
<Rudolf> valter: milagre?
<valter> mas tenho motivo para dizer
<Rudolf> valter: eu ia falar para vc olhar, e tentar ver qual o motivo de não logar
<chm0d-780> licensed tenta usar outro gerenciador
<Rudolf> valter: pode ser compatiibilidade com o novo wine
<licensed> chm0d-780, de janelas? wm?
<Rudolf> licensed: tenta um twm da vida
<insano> licensed, entrei faz pouco tempo
<chm0d-780> de download para o firefox
<insano> quero entender o problema
<valter> agora sinto firmeza
<Rudolf> licensed: pode ser que tenha algum conflito entre o kde e o firefox
<chm0d-780> https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/220
<licensed> Rudolf, eh.. me parece que foi após instalar o 12.04 recentemente
<chm0d-780> tenta o Kget
<valter> e se for isso o que acha que pode ser feito ?
<Rudolf> valter: voltar a versão antiga
<licensed> insano, quando eu termino um download no firefox e dou 2 clicks, ele nao abre. fica perguntando qual programa quero abrir
<Rudolf> valter: OU usar o playonlinux
<valter> versão antiga do Ubuntu ou do programa ?
<insano> licensed, para qualquer tipo de arquivo?
<Rudolf> valter: versão muito  nova do wine no novo ubuntu atualizado não homolagada para este seu software
<licensed> insano, isso todos os tipos.. e somente no firefox. o chrome funciona normal
<licensed> chm0d-780, to tentando o flashgot aqui.. ele baixa normal mas nao me pede pra abrir
<chm0d-780> ok
<licensed> mas obrigado por tentar ajudar de qq forma ;) isso é o que importa
<chm0d-780> que isso kra
<chm0d-780> não foi nda não
<chm0d-780> estamOs aqui para reciproçidade
<valter> Rudolf: Pode me dar a dica de como voltar  à versão anterior ?
<insano> licensed, já tentou purgar o firefox?
<licensed> insano, eu tentei deletar a pasta ~/.mozilla e abrir de novo. nao é a mesma coisa?
<Celso> chm0d-780: um dia ainda vou ser igual voce
<Celso> 0-0
<Rudolf> valter: sem desestabiliar o Ubuntu?
<Rudolf> valter: voltando tudo
<Rudolf> valter: ou tirar o instalado e compilar a versão anterior
<licensed> insano, estou tentando agora
<Rudolf> valter: eu sugiro fortemente o playonlinux
<insano> licensed, tenta desinstalar com o apt-get usando a opção --purge
<Rudolf> valter: ele instala automaticamente para vc no seu home sem danificar o sistema por completo
<insano> licensed, depois instala novamente
<insano> licensed, mas com um detalhe
<insano> ele vai perder todas as suas configurações anteriores
<licensed> insano, eu sei, nao tem problema. visto que o firefox "agora" tem o sync
<valter> Rudolf: Posso tentar.
<chm0d-780> Celso kkkkkkkkkk
<licensed> insano, nao resolveu, mas acho que descobri o problema.. é referente ao akonadi eu acho (o qual desabilitei do kde a pouco tempo)
<licensed> pois quando tentei instalar recebi esse aviso http://pastebin.com/gJAG5KY0
<valter> Rudolf: Obrigado
<licensed> voltarei o akonadi praver
<chm0d-780> Celso eu é que quero ser cmo tu :)
<Celso> :)
<licensed> ja volto vou reiniciar e testar se com o akonadi tudo funciona
<insano> licensed, pois é, pelo que vi a maioria do mime type estão sem associação
<jardel> Boa noite pessaol!
<insano> boa noite
<jardel> Alguem sabe me dizer um se tem como instalar gsensors no 12.04?
<jardel> ou algum sensor de temp que fique visivel na barra
<Paya> Boa noite
<Paya> Estou com problemas com o VMWare workstation 8.0.3
<Paya> havia instalado a versão 8.0.2 com o patch
<Paya> porém acabo de atualizar e parou de funcionar
<insano> jardel, que é o gsensors?
<jardel> insano, sensor de temperatura
<Rudolf> vocês atualizam muito impetuosamente
<insano> jardel, para temperatura externa ou do computador?
<jardel> interna
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Paya> Rudolf, pode me ajudar?
<Rudolf> Paya: qual o erro ao tentar iniciar?
<insano> jardel, pesquisei aqui
<insano> tem o xsensors
<jardel> insano, xsensors
<Paya> Rudolf, sim
<Paya> Rudolf, logo quanto tenta instalr algumas da erro na virtual network
<insano> jardel, isso
<jardel> insano, o xsensors nao tem como deixar fixo na barra so visualizar em janela
<jardel> nao é isso que quero
<Rudolf> Paya: não é suporte do kernel?
<insano> jardel, vc quer no painel?
<insano> licensed, conseguiu?
<jardel> insano, isso
<Paya> Rudolf, parece que sim, mas rolou um patch para a versao 8.0.2
<Rudolf> Paya: então, patch vc já foge do empacotado
<Rudolf> Paya: tem que ver os manuais
<happy> gnome 3.4 ta muito bom, show de bola :D
<licensed> insano, nada.. larguei mao
<licensed> insano, habilitei novamente o akonadi e nao resolveu.. vou deixar pra la..
<licensed> insano, caso eu queira abrir um arquivo vou na pasta dele e abro mesmo.. é porque dando 2 clicks no firefox facilita muito.. mas de boa
<insano> cara, tenta o mozplugger
<Dead_Thinker> passei por uma boa hj, atualizei o Ubuntu do trampo (11.10) pro Pangolin e o Unity crashou no meio, depois faltou energia
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<chm0d-780> Licensed tenta o KGET com a extensão do flashgot
<Dead_Thinker> mas achei um link que me salvou com 2 comandos
<insano> jardel, indicator-sysmonitor
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: quais?
<jardel> insano, mas o indicator-sysmonitor mostra somente o uso da cpu, memoria etc
<insano> jardel, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<insano> jardel, achei
<insano> tem um perfeito
<insano> jardel, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<insano> indicator-sensors
<RodrigO23> ao galera
<insano> jardel, via PPA
<RodrigO23> Boa noite pra voces!!
<jardel> insano, ok
<insano> boa noite
<RodrigO23> boa insano
<RodrigO23> alguem ai usa Backtrack
<RodrigO23> toh baixando pra experimentar
<insano> RodrigO23, já usei
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, http://askubuntu.com/questions/124829/should-i-restart-my-pc-if-unity-crashes-during-upgrade
<RodrigO23> ele eh usual insano ?
<insano> RodrigO23, usual?
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-04
<insano> RodrigO23, o backtrack é destinada para auditoria de redes
<insano> então normalmente nem mesmo se instala ele
<RodrigO23> ahh entendi
<RodrigO23> eh pra isso mesmo
<RodrigO23> vou fazer uns testes por aqui
<insano> mas as ferramentas que ele tem são muito boas
<insano> RodrigO23, existem alguns tutoria de como instalar os pacotes do backtrack no ubuntu...
<RodrigO23> estou baixando a versao KDE
<RodrigO23> orra serio?
<RodrigO23> ai nem precisa usar essa distro
<insano> RodrigO23, a grande vantagem dele é que já tem uma série de pacotes já instalados para auditoria
<insano> RodrigO23, sim, sério
<insano> um pouquinho complicado pra fazer
<insano> mas funciona
<insano> pq o Backtrack é baseado no ubuntu
<RodrigO23> aham, isso eu li
<insano> RodrigO23, a melhor de todas as ferramentas é o aircrack-ng
<insano> quebra chave de rede wi-fi muito fácil
<insano> principalmente WEP
<licensed> insano, o mozplugger so fez piorar.. quando dou 2 clicks em alguns tipos ele nem faz nada.. nos outros continua a mesma coisa
<RodrigO23> kkkkk toh lendo isso ai agora aqui
<RodrigO23> licensed , ainda nao conseguiu sanar o seu problema?
<insano> cara, tenta sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<licensed> RodrigO23, nao.. to ja desistindo
<insano> depois sudo apt-get install firefox
<licensed> insano, ja fiz kra.. te falei
<licensed> insano, vc ate disse: so vai perder suas configs.. ai eu: nao tem problema, existe o ff sync
<jardel> insano, vlw
<insano> bixo, os mime types são tratados pelo SO
<insano> alguma configuração, pacote perdido fez o firefox perder isso
<licensed> insano, engraçado que so perdeu a config dos mimetypes do firefox
<licensed> insano, pois o resto tudo funciona
<insano> isso começou depois de alguma atualização, configuração...?
<Pskol> iae negada
<licensed> insano, após instalar o 12.04.. instalei do zero
<insano> licensed, testei aqui o mozplugger
<insano> ele abriu o pdf direto dentro do firefox com o evince
<insano> ficou show
<licensed> insano, ele nem abriu pdf aqui de jeito nenhum
<insano> cara
<insano> vai no firefox digita about:config
<insano> e me diz o que aparece quando vc tenta localizar pela palava "mime"
<insano> sem aspas
<licensed> insano, helpers.global = /etc/mime.types
<licensed> helpers.private = ~/.mime.types
<licensed> insano, ta igual ai?
<insano> blz
<licensed> ja volto 5min vai falando
<insano> já descobri aqui no google
<valter> Alguém me ajuda ? Tenho um programa .exe instalado pelo Wine e vou instalar no PlayOnLinux. Preciso desinstalar do Wine ?
<valter> Alô ! Alguém por aqui ?
<insano> valter, não
<insano> pode instalar
<valter> insano: Vai ficar duplicado ?
<insano> sim
<valter> eu tentei desinstalar, mas não consegui
<insano> valter, desinstalar o que?
<valter> o programa
<insano> como vc tentou?
<valter> entrei na pasta do Wine
<insano> tenta desinstalar pelo proprio wine
<valter> foi o que tentei, mas acho que não fiz corretamente
<jardel> insano, vlw pela atençao
<jardel> abrç
<insano> jardel, funcionou?
<jardel> insano, sim
<insano> jardel, blz, disponha
<insano> abraço
<jardel> insano, flw
<insano> flw
<valter> insano: acho que vou tentar de novo. Por que no Wine ele não está mais funcionando
<insano> valter, é pq vc deletou a pasta
<valter> não deletei
<licensed> insano, e ae o teu config ta igual?
<insano> licensed, já descobri o pro
<valter> eu cliquei no uninstall.exe , mas nada aconteceu
<licensed> insano, =O
<insano> valter, então... isso alterou
<insano> bixo, antes faz só um teste pra mim
<valter> ?
<insano> vai nas preferências do firefox
<insano> lá tem o menu aplicações
<insano> aliás, aplicativos
<valter> hum..
<valter> eu eso o chrome
<valter> uso
<licensed> valter, eh comiog hehehe
<insano> valter, desculpa
<valter> blz
<insano> é que tava resolvendo o pro do licensed
<licensed> insano, http://i48.tinypic.com/eberly.png
<valter> ok
<valter> insano: Valeu, até +
<insano> valter, blz
<insano> licensed, me mostra o conteudo do seu arquivo /etc/mailcap
<insano> pastebin
<licensed> insano, http://pastebin.com/1xtXEXZg
<insano> blz
<insano> fecha o firefox
<insano> deleta rm ~/.mozilla/firefox//mimeTypes.rdf
<insano> inicia o firefox denovo
<insano> e tenta fazer algum download
<insano> aí me diz o que acontece
<licensed> ja fiz insano
<licensed> nao mudou nada
<licensed> ja tentei de tudo kra
<insano> blz
<insano> agora vamos para o proximo passo
<licensed> insano, nao entendi o mailcap.. tem a ver? ta igual ao seu?
<insano> licensed, sim
<insano> tem a ver
<insano> licensed, pelo comando "man mailcap" dá pra saber mais
<chm0d-780> vẽ nas preferencias do firefox
<chm0d-780> em aplicação
<licensed> chm0d-780, meu aplicacao ta aqui http://i48.tinypic.com/eberly.png
<licensed> insano, chm0d-780 minhas preferencias/aplicacoes ta parecida com a de voces?
<insano> licensed, vai no about:config do firefox
<insano> pesquisa por ui.allow_platform_file_picke
<insano> e muda o valor para false
<licensed> ta true insano
<licensed> nao resolveu insano.. porem os .pdf continua sem fazer nada quando dou 2 clicks.. foi apos o mozplugger =/ mas ja desinstalei
<licensed> AH NAO
<licensed> FOI PQ EU DELETIE OS ARQUIVOS LOL
<licensed> enfim.. nao resolveu insano
<chm0d-780> tira um screenshot do /usr/bin/xdg-open licensed
<licensed> chm0d-780, melhor colar no pastebin nao?
<insano> licensed, colocou false?
<chm0d-780> ok
<licensed> insano, sim ja reiniciei ff e nada
<insano> blz
<licensed> meu xdg-open chm0d-780 http://pastebin.com/70PLdTLJ
<insano> próximo passo
<insano> comando
<licensed> insano, kra.. sabe porque eu nao acho que é problema no ff? porque eu deletei a pasta toda po e zerou as configs
<insano> cp /etc/mailcap ~/.mailcap
<insano> licensed, o problema é o seguinte
<insano> o firefox é uma aplicação gtk
<insano> que gera problemas para sistemas kde e xfce
<insano> como esse que vc tem
<licensed> insano, o chromium é qt?
<licensed> insano, gera problemas nao.. pode gerar, correto? pois nunca tive problemas
<insano> licensed, boa pergunta xD
<licensed> insano, eu sempre usei de boa kra.. foi depois que atualizei por 12.04 (que por sinal apesar de ser LTS ta cheio de bixaria.. até o grub ta com bug)
<insano> licensed, o gtk se integra bem com gnome, mas pode acontecer alguns bugs no kde
<licensed> ubuntu nao usa mais gnome =P
<insano> licensed, o kubuntu agora vai ser projeto da blueprints
<licensed> insano, kra muito obrigado por tentar ajudar, mas acho que vou desistir.. quando eu quiser abrir um download vou na pasta dele e abro normal saca
<licensed> insano, to sabendo que a canonical abandonou
<insano> licensed, tentou copiar o arquivo?
<licensed> sim insano e agora? so isso?
<insano> licensed, calma, bixo
<insano> reiniciou o firefox?
<insano> e testou?
<licensed> insano, sim. mas deixa eu zerar as configs de novo (apagar o .mozilla)
<licensed> insano, nada =(
<insano> blz
<licensed> insano, estranho que quando eu mando baixar um .pdf por exemplo aparece a opcao abrir com okular (meu leitor default)
<licensed> que funciona.. mas a opcao salvar
<licensed> nao vai
<licensed> por acaso alguem aqui usa kubuntu}
<insano> licensed, tenta instalar o pacote firefox-kde-support...
<insano> firefox-kde-support
<Pskol> botao direito, salvar link como
<licensed> Pskol, salvar link? ele vai salvar a url
<Pskol> salvar como
<licensed> insano, nao acho nos repos.. vou procurar aqui como instalar
<Pskol> o meu ta salvar link, mas pq eh o chrome
<licensed> Pskol, nao tem essa opcao no ff
<Pskol> íxe
<licensed> Pskol, ele salva saca? mas quando dou 2 clicks no download baixado, ele nao abre
<Pskol> abandona o ff
<licensed> Pskol, boa maneira de contornar o problema hehehe
<Pskol> o chrome eu gostei muito mais.. nao fica devendo nada
<licensed> Pskol, utilizo varias extensoes aqui no ff pow
<Pskol> humm
<licensed> Pskol, eu uso tambem o chrome mas o ff é o padrao
<Pskol> tendi
<Pskol> vc ja foi na telinha que gerencia extensoes?
<Pskol> do ff
<Pskol> editar > preferencias > aplicativos
<licensed> Pskol, meu aplicacao ta aqui http://i48.tinypic.com/eberly.png
<licensed> insano, pode tirar um print do teu aplicativos?
<licensed> insano, que nem essa minha tela? pra eu comparar
<insano> licensed, tá diferente
<insano> mas isso aí é para abrir diretamente no navegador
<licensed> insano, ah eh? nao sabia
<Pskol> nem tanto..
<licensed> insano, voce sabe exatamente onde está o problema? em que arquivo por exemplo? porque ai posso pedir pra alguem que usa kde me mandar o arquivo pra substituir
<Pskol> se tiver a extensao TAL ele abre no programa TAL
<insano> licensed, esse bug já tá registrado no bugzilla
<licensed> insano, pode me mostrar?
<chm0d-780> licensed
<licensed> chm0d-780, hum
<Pskol> da um purge no firefox
<licensed> Pskol, ja fiz
<chm0d-780> acho que tem um erro no codigo
<licensed> Pskol, ja apaguei a ~/.mozilla tambem
<Pskol> hmm
<Pskol> nao tem haver com o gnome entao?
<Pskol> se eh q vc usa ele...
<licensed> Pskol, uso kde.. acho que tem a ver sim, nao sei.. mas é só no firefox o problema
<licensed> chm0d-780, que linha +-
<licensed> insano, me mostra o link do bugzilla pode ser?
<insano> licensed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmozillahelper/+bug/950365
<insano> licensed, http://askubuntu.com/questions/112194/kubuntu-12-04-firefox-and-rekong-dont-know-how-to-open-downloaded-files
<insano> esse ultimo é ensinando a resolver o problema
<insano> mas vc disse que não funcionou
<Guest95538> no kde dependendo da distro o ff nao tem nada em applications
<licensed> insano, show.. ja to vendo que é bug geral.. vou ler com calma
<chm0d-780> licensed salva o arquivo original
<chm0d-780> em outra pasta
<Guest95538> instala as libs do gtk fica mais atraente
<licensed> Guest95538, se eu instalar as lib gtk resolve meu problema? acredito que pra instalar algum programa gtk ele tem que instalar as libs tambem
<licensed> chm0d-780, certo.. e edito aquilo como? inverto a ordem?
 * Guest95538 mané
<Guest95538> instala as libs do gtk fica mais atraente
<chm0d-780> nops
<chm0d-780> apaga mesmo
<chm0d-780> mas antes salva o original
<licensed> chm0d-780, sim.. basta renomear hehehe.. ai tento abrir?
<chm0d-780> first_word()
<chm0d-780> {
<chm0d-780>     read first rest
<chm0d-780>     echo "$first"
<chm0d-780> }
<chm0d-780>  
<chm0d-780> apaga só esta linha
<licensed> a funcao toda? as 5 linhas?
<chm0d-780> mantem o jogo da velha cm o comentario
 * leonel Ola pessoal!
<chm0d-780> o arquivo vai começar apartir do open_kde()
<licensed> chm0d-780, interessante.. após "deletar" o xdg-open.. os links do emesene comecaram a abrir (no chrome) antes nao abria de jeito nenhum
 * Guest95538 LOL MATE <RDF:li RDF:resource="urn:scheme:/**type**/"/>
<licensed> to achando q esse xdg-open do 12.04 ta todo bugado
<leonel> Opa pessoal sou novato aqui ... queria pedir umas ajudas para voces
<licensed> Guest95538, isso é de onde? que arquivo?
<Guest95538> mimetypes
<chm0d-780> apaga o comentário tbm
<chm0d-780> apartir do #
<licensed> chm0d-780, nao resolveu
<chm0d-780> tá meio bugado mesmo
<chm0d-780> notei outro erro
<licensed> chm0d-780, engraçado.. com esse xdg-open os links no emesene nao abrem
<chm0d-780> conheco esse problema
<chm0d-780> uma coisa de cada vez
<licensed> chm0d-780, nao me interessa o emesene.. so estou falando que deve ser esse arquivo mesmo
<licensed> bugado
<licensed> eu peguei o de um amigo do 11.10 tento substituir?
<chm0d-780> :)
<chm0d-780> open_kde()
<chm0d-780> {
<chm0d-780>     which kfmclient >/dev/null || open_generic "$1"
<chm0d-780>     kfmclient exec "$1"
<chm0d-780>     kfmclient_fix_exit_code $?
<chm0d-780>     if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then
<chm0d-780>         exit_success
<chm0d-780>     else
<chm0d-780>         exit_failure_operation_failed
<chm0d-780>     fi
<chm0d-780> }
<chm0d-780> apaga open_kde()
<chm0d-780> {
<chm0d-780>     if kde-open -v 2>/dev/null 1>&2; then
<chm0d-780>         kde-open "$1"
<chm0d-780>     else
<chm0d-780>         if [ x"$KDE_SESSION_VERSION" = x"4" ]; then
<chm0d-780> e coloca open_kde()
<chm0d-780> {
<chm0d-780>     which kfmclient >/dev/null || open_generic "$1"
<chm0d-780>     kfmclient exec "$1"
<chm0d-780>     kfmclient_fix_exit_code $?
<chm0d-780>     if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then
<chm0d-780>         exit_success
<chm0d-780>     else
<chm0d-780>         exit_failure_operation_failed
<chm0d-780>     fi
<chm0d-780> }
<licensed> chm0d-780, o que mudou?
<licensed> ah ok
<insano> esse script é para que?
<leonel> tb nem sei cheguei no meio da discuao
<leonel> rs
<licensed> insano, xdg-open - opens a file or URL in the user's preferred application
<licensed> nada chm0d-780 .. o que tu acha de substituir o arquivo todo pelo do 11.10?
<licensed> insano, onde vc viu a solucao para aquele bug? no launchpad ng postou nada ainda
<chm0d-780> tenta
<insano> http://matthieu.yiptong.ca/2012/04/12/fix-file-open-and-open-containing-folder-on-kdekubuntu-12-04/
<insano> licensed, vc pode tentar instalar o pacote kde-config-gtk?
<licensed> nossa nem com o xdg-open do 11.10 resolveu.. sera que é nesse arquivo mesmo chm0d-780 ?
<licensed> insano, posso sim.. aquele outro la firefox-kde... eu nao achei no repo
<chm0d-780> vou colar o codigo completo onde tu postou la no pastebin
<leonel> Pessoal quem tiver afim de me dar uma foca queria colocar para funcionar no meu server um postfix
<xGrind> Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste
<insano> licensed, como estão abandonando o Kubuntu, o firefox já não vai ter mais suporte no Kubuntu
<licensed> REOSLVEU
<chm0d-780> licensed http://pastebin.com/yvg96KR5
<insano> ufa!
<licensed> insano, aquele tuto resolveu po do link ai
<insano> kkkkkkkkk
<licensed> insano, é pq vc nao falou tudo.. so disse pra remover o mimetypes.. mas tem que baixar um arquivo e escolher abrir com o xdg-open
<maninho> kkk
<chm0d-780> puxa até que enfim
<licensed> huhuuuuuuuuuuul
<licensed> muito obrigado insano chm0d-780 Pskol =DDD
<insano> mas vc disse que não tinha funcionado
<flayke> oi
<insano> eu nem terminei de falar
<licensed> insano, porque vc falou so remover.. so removendo o arquivo realmente nao funciona kkk
<insano> pois é
<flayke> caralho o ubuntu 12 ta muito bommmmm
<insano> aí eu disse pra vc baixar algum arquivo
<insano> vc disse que não tinha funcionado
<flayke> 0/
<insano> licensed, blz
<licensed> ja postei la no launchpad a correcao
<insano> licensed, firefox não vai ter mais suporte no kubuntu
<KPatricia> boa noite
<leonel> bao noite KPatricia
<insano> boa noite
<licensed> insano, nao sei porque galera ta abandonando o kubuntu.. eu curto muito kra
<KPatricia> leonel oi blz?
<leonel> KPatricia: indo ...
<licensed> eu resolvi dar outra chance ao unity.. instalei o ubuntu 12.04 no meu note e tá muito rapido.. bem melhor que antes.. mas ainda mantenho o kde no desk.. pois gosto muito
<insano> licensed, a Canonical só quer investir no Unity
<leonel> KPatricia: so curtindo o novo mundo que eu nunca tinha entrado :)
<KPatricia> licensed o kubuntu é um erro de percurso, roda mal :S
<KPatricia> leonel que bom, bem vindo
<licensed> KPatricia, utilizo no meu desk desde o 10.04
<KPatricia> utilizava desde o 9.04
<licensed> unity precisa amadurecer bastante ainda.. mas ta melhorando.. tanto é que to usando unity no note
<leonel> KPatricia: Obrigado .... aqui consigo ajuda para umas configurcoes que eu venha querer fazer no meu server?
<KPatricia> kde integra melhor em outras distro infelizmente, ^^
<insano> kkkkkkkkkkkkk, utilizo desde a 5.04
<KPatricia> leonel, se alguem quiser compartilhar, quem sabe
<insano> O KDE é uma interface muito boa, mas não tão prática quanto o gnome
<leonel> Quem tiver algo para compartilhar ... queria configurar um postfix no meu server =D
<KPatricia> discordo
<licensed> insano, vc diz o mesmo pro gnome3?
<insano> Hoje a ideia é ser minimalista...
<KPatricia> kde é mais facil q qualquer coisa q tenha inventado =D
<insano> licensed, o Gnome 3 ainda é um filhote
<licensed> KPatricia, eu entendi errado.. vc falou mal do kubuntu e nao do kde
 * KPatricia KDE - Seja livre! Versão da plataforma 4.7.4 (4.7.4) "release 13"
<KPatricia> licensed :P ^^ acontece, né PROFESSOR DE MATEMATICA :P
<licensed> bem agora vou continuar meus trabalhos e estudos
<insano> Unity e Gnome3 são dois filhotes, acho que em 2 anos serão os melhores disparados
<licensed> aliviado com o bug do firefox resolvido
<KPatricia> licensed, hmmm que bug?
<insano> licensed, a tendência é piorar...
<insano> a não ser que vc mude para outra distro
<KPatricia> mas ff esta com dias contado no mundo, licensed muda pro chromium
<licensed> insano, naquele site que corrige o bug, tava dizendo que a canonical nao tava dando mais suporte ao kubuntu 12.04.. eu achei que ela ia dar "ate" o 12.04.. depois mais nao
<licensed> insano, piorar o que? o kubuntu?
<licensed> KPatricia, esse bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmozillahelper/+bug/950365
<insano> licensed, sim
<KPatricia> licensed, analisando
<licensed> KPatricia, mas ja foi resolvido
<licensed> insano, entao comecei no debian mas os pacotes é muito antigo.. mesmo o testing
<licensed> insano, mas acho que vou ter que mudar mesmo, ou vim pro unity
<KPatricia> ah os mine isso é tao comum
<licensed> insano, viu la o pvt?
<Pskol> alguem sabe um torrent pra baixar o service pack 3 do windows xp x86?? :D
<insano> Lendo um desses artigos na Internet, um engenheiro da Apple falou algo que sem dúvida é muito interessante: tudo é uma questão do que é fragmentado e do que não é fragmentado. Existem muitas distribuições linux, muitas soluções e fragmentação. O linux tenta ser o mais genérico possível e se adaptar a qualquer tipo de hardware (assim como o windows). Então para garantir um sistema melhor é preciso investir em uma unida
<insano> de (unity). Ou seja, uma solução desfragmentada.
<Pskol> Yutaka, oia sooooooo
<Pskol> quem ta aqui
<Pskol> KPatricia, oie ;)
<KPatricia> Pskol oi ^^ só fui identificar o nick
<Pskol> ixe eu nem identifico mais.. kkkk
<KPatricia> Pskol, usa o ktorret e localiza ^^
<KPatricia> Pskol, boa noite
<Pskol> KPatricia, so acha o windows completo.. eu so quero a atualizaçao
<Prime-ES> Boa noite, meu povo e minha pova
<leonel> Noite
<Pskol> KPatricia, nao largou desse KDE ainda?
<KPatricia> hm no isohubt ha procurou?
<licensed> KPatricia, ta usando que distro?
<KPatricia> Pskol, nunca
<licensed> kde é mto massa Pskol hauehauehuae
<Pskol> KPatricia, ja
<Pskol> será?
<KPatricia> licensed, arch
<Pskol> kkkk
<leonel> Po e eu que não uso nem KDE nem GNOME :(
<KPatricia> Pskol tatu kde, ktatu :D
<KPatricia> Pskol, http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/53840494/xp+sp3?tab=summary
<licensed> KPatricia, é dificil mexer nele? tem repos agora ne?
<Pskol> eu uso so o console
<leonel> eu tb
<KPatricia> licensed, não é nao moleza ^^, tem otimos repos sempre atualizados
<KPatricia> mas estou com uma versao customizada testando
<chm0d-780> não só o unico a usar o Arch :)
<KPatricia> :-)
<chm0d-780> está gostando?
<root___> como eu faco pra ter um endereco ns1.dominio.com.br valido na internet ?
<leonel> chm0d-780: desculpa minha burrice ... ARCH?
<KPatricia> root___ tendo um ip fixo
<KPatricia> chm0d-780, uso a um otimo tempo já é meu queridinho :D
<chm0d-780> leonel :S
<root___> KPatricia: se eu alugar um servidor dedicado eu terei IP fixo ?
<leonel> root___: como assim .... ??? tipo o meu www.leonelpc.com.br?
<KPatricia> root___ sim
<licensed> KPatricia, se o kubuntu continuar me dando problema capaz de eu partir pro arch
<chm0d-780> KPatricia * *
<licensed> KPatricia, faz um teste.. procura o astah no repo do arch ve se acha
<KPatricia> licensed humm vc gosta de apenas usar, conheço seu perfil, pode tentar o opensuse facil rapido e leve, :)
<root___> KPatricia: E eu que nao tenho servidor dedicado, como posso fazer ?
<KPatricia> licensed, tem no aur
<KPatricia> root___ usa o dyndns
<leonel> chm0d-780: acabei de ver o que é .... desculpa ai pela pergunta :)
<chm0d-780> o AUR é mto rico
<licensed> KPatricia, hehehe voce me conhece bem mesmo hein.. opensuse tem repo muito grande e atualizados tambem?
<KPatricia> se tiver vontade da ate para colocar um .org fazendo muitas gambi ^^
<chm0d-780> sem pro leonel :)
<leonel> hahahah valews!
<KPatricia> licensed uhumm,
<leonel> to aprendendo muito com o papo de vcs ja!
<licensed> KPatricia, massa
<KPatricia> licensed, vale apena
<RodrigO23> KPatricia  se vc contratar um serviço de dedicated server
<KPatricia> pega a iso dvd com kde
<RodrigO23> seu ip sera fixo sim
<chm0d-780> o Arch é mto simplista
<chm0d-780> e vc deixa ele do seu geito
<KPatricia> RodrigO23 sim eu sei.
<chm0d-780> a comp é meio chata
<licensed> todo mundo fala bem do arch KPatricia .. to afim de usar ele
<licensed> é porque eu nao sou de ficar testando distro.. eu escolho uma e uso
<KPatricia> licensed, http://software.opensuse.org/121/pt_BR
<KPatricia> licensed de preferencia ao suse, vc vai se identificar melhor
<KPatricia> desculpe, opensuse
<omelete> licensed,  opensuse é bacana
<KPatricia> omelete, :D
<omelete> o usei por um tempo
<KPatricia> nossa todo mundo das antiga esta aqui :D
<leonel> alguem aqui usa o irss ?
<leonel> para entra aqui no irc?
<omelete> eu ñ
<pibarnas> o zypper é muito bom, como o conary, o yum e apt.
<KPatricia> leonel qual a duvida ja usei
<leonel> tipo quando mando msg em pvt
<leonel> na faixa azul fica ACT: 1,2,3,4
<leonel> não sei ver as msg e se elas estao chegando para quem mando
<KPatricia> ele vai mudando de cor
<omelete> alt+1, 2 etc
<omelete> ou ctrl
<omelete> ñ lembro direito
<pibarnas> alt
<pibarnas> como no weechat
<leonel> Maravilhaaaaaa
<leonel> KPatricia: PERFEITO ...
<leonel> valew
<KPatricia> ^^
<marcus> Boa noite
<leonel> Oppa
<marcus> como colocar o compiz restartar no defalt ?
<leonel> Cai e voltei !
<leonel> :)
<root___> leonel: pvt
<leonel> root___: to la
<magnunpaula> olá
<magnunpaula> se eu instalar o gnome shell
<magnunpaula> tem como reverter se eu não gostar?
<KPatricia> so remover
<KPatricia> marcus nao entendi,
<KPatricia> leonel se cair de novo tenta usar a porta 8000 da freenode
<leonel> maravilha KPatricia
<KPatricia> :)
<leonel> Esse chat é brasil todo ?
<KPatricia> não esta rede é estrangeira
<KPatricia> mas todas as região esta convidadas :D
<marcus> instaleio compiz e alterei muitas conf. mais ja esta apresentando problema de travamento, quero voltar o compiz pro defalt
<KPatricia> remove a pasta do compiz
<KPatricia> find ~/ name compiz
<KPatricia> vai descobrir onde esta
<KPatricia> rm -rf ~/<!-- aqui vai a localização que descobriu-->
<marcus> pensei em fazer isso mais como o compiz integra o x se remover a pasta nao vai dar problema no X ?
<KPatricia> ele vai restaurar ao padrao
<Daekdroom> Não.
<KPatricia> depois só reconfigurar
<Daekdroom> Se a pasta tiver em /home/<seu_usuario>/ não dá problema nenhum.
<KPatricia> o dito
<Daekdroom> Se você tiver usando o unity, pode só rodar 'unity --reset' pra restaurar o compiz ao normal. Caso contrário, pode apagar a pasta.
<marcus> ok, deixar ver aqui
<leonel> Tem alguem de Sampa aqui?
<KPatricia> tem sim eu conheço alguns
<leonel> KPatricia: vce da onde?
<KPatricia> de longe leonel
<leonel> hahahahaa boa
<KPatricia> alguem viu o velho udk por ai?
<KPatricia> o famoso UdontKnow
<Pskol> idontknow
<KPatricia> Pskol, ^^
<KPatricia> leonel longe mesmoo
<meister89> oi
<Pskol> ele foi trabalha na google ne
<leonel> KPatricia: talvez o seu longe nao sejalonge para mim
<KPatricia> sim Pskol
<Pskol> deve ta sofrendo, coitado
<KPatricia> leonel doutro lado do mundo
<Pskol> :P
<KPatricia> Pskol, fiquei sabendo q por la esta um frio danado
<leonel> KPatricia: legal ... se for china tenho amigos ai
<KPatricia> hm
<KPatricia> fica acredito q perto
<leonel> KPatricia: acertei?
<meister89> PRECISO           DE   AJUDA
<KPatricia> leonel não
<Pskol> os[Linux 3.2.0-20-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.67GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 65.5% free] disk[Total: 230.6GB, 58.6% free] video[Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<KPatricia> meister89 uhm, desativa o fixar ai ^^
<Pskol> precise pingolim!!!
<marcus> a pasta do compiz tem varias refeencias
<KPatricia> meister89, se eu souber vou ajudar
<KPatricia> Pskol hmmm
<marcus> o find não ta encontrando cortamente
<Pskol> KPatricia, ;)
<meister89> por que não consigo ouvir as radios de sites
<leonel> KPatricia: Desisto =(
<insano> meister89, vc tá usando que versão do ubuntu?
<marcus> mais resolvi desistalando o compiz e depois o unity --reset
<KPatricia> marcus, find ~/ -name compiz
<KPatricia> esqueci do   (-)
<meister89> a ultima versão
<insano> meister89, qual o navegador?
<meister89> firefox
<pibarnas> marcus: falta o ponto. provavelmente é uma pasta oculta.
<MarconM> m4v:
<MarconM> maninho:
<KPatricia> oia ele MarconM
<KPatricia> :D
<MarconM> ta ae
<MarconM> KPatricia: oi tudo bem =)
<KPatricia> tudo pvt
<MarconM> te chamei esses dias mas acho q estava afk
<chm0d-780> slackware meio parecido cm o Arch :s
<chm0d-780> KPatricia ja testou o slackware?
<marcus> sim sim find -iname
<KPatricia> ja usei chm0d-780,
<MPolitano> vcs usam muitos programas de windows no ubuntu????
<KPatricia> MPolitano 0%
<MPolitano> rs
<KPatricia> marcus veja se nao existe ~/.compiz
<chm0d-780> KPatricia é mesmo parecido cm o Arch?
<KPatricia> não
<MarconM> MPolitano: nem lascando eu uso isso
<MarconM> soh for assim eu prefiro vm ou dualboot
<MarconM> q é meu caso
<KPatricia> vamos dizer, mais complicado q arch
<MarconM> =)
<marcus> existia
<leonel> Ja use programa windows no linux com WINE
<MarconM> negocio é OpenBSD
<leonel> mas fica uma beleza de ruim
<MarconM> affs
<MarconM> wine .... perca de tempo
<marcus> mais o resete no unity deve ter apagado a pasta
<MarconM> tanta coisa para investirem
<telec> q lindo ... faço o wizard do pfsense, e nao consigo mais acessar o painel
<MarconM> gastam tempo com wine
<MEISTER> oi
<MPolitano> já desisti do win a muito tempo, porém alguns programas não consigo deixar de usar...rs
<MarconM> hallo
<MarconM> hunm
<marcus> Obrigado pela ajuda
<MarconM> eu preciso por causa dos programas de contabilidae
<MarconM> infelizmente nao tem nenhum para linux ainda
<MPolitano> coisas de usuário básico limitado...rs
<MPolitano> pois é to catando algumde controle de estoque... difícil de achar???
<MarconM> MPolitano: olha
<MarconM> eu ja ouvi falar de uma para linux
<MarconM> mas nao me lembro agora
<MarconM> tem um amigo meu q entra aqui as vezes
<MPolitano> outro dia tinha um rapaz que trabalhava num supermercado... nem deu tempo de perguntar pra ele...rs
<KPatricia> phpstok
<MarconM> ele sabe
<MPolitano> acho que é ele mesmo...rs
<MarconM> kkk
<MarconM> esse eu nao conheço
<MEISTER> nao consigo ouvir radio de sites utilizo o ubuntu 12.04 navegador firefox 12
<KPatricia> chora mister
<KPatricia> MPolitano, ja testou o LinuxStok?
<KPatricia> <*status> DCC Chat Bounce (MEISTER): Timeout waiting for incoming connection [108.174.XX.XXX:32884]
<MEISTER> ?
<insano> MEISTER, tem o flash instalado?
<MPolitano> não... vou ver... agradeço até mesmo pelo nome lembrado...rs
<MEISTER> sim
<MarconM> bom eu to no fedora e ta tudo lindo aqui
<insano> KPatricia, o LinuxStok tem suporte a nota fiscal eletronica?
<MarconM> flash skype virtualbox
<insano> MEISTER, qual é o site?
<KPatricia> insano mmm não me recordo
<MEISTER> http://www.tempofm.com.br/
<MEISTER> http://www.tempofm.com.br/radio.php  fica uma barra preta
<MPolitano> nem acredito que tem isso no Baixaki...rsrsrs
<insano> MEISTER, pelo que tô vendo, funciona com o windows media player
<MEISTER> sim no windows neh agora como funciona no linux
<KPatricia> abre um player decente e roda http://www.tempofm.com.br/tempofm3.asx
<KPatricia> tipo smplayer2
<insano> MEISTER, sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<KPatricia> isso fica horrível
<insano> MEISTER, tenta sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<insano> pode funcionar também
<MEISTER> Impossível encontrar o pacote mozilla-mplayer
<MEISTER> com o smplayer da certo mas por que não funciona automaticamente ao abrir osite
<MEISTER> com o smplayer da certo mas por que não funciona automaticamente ao abrir o site
<insano> MEISTER, tenta o VLC
<MarconM> maninho: ta ae safado 0.0
 * MarconM eh ripah na xhulipa 0.0
<MPolitano> ainda dou muita cabeçada tentando intalar tar.gz ....rs mas eu chego lá...rs
<MEISTER> com o vlc tambem  da certo mas acho que ao abrir o site era pra tocar automaticamente
<insano> MEISTER, vc reiniciou o firefox?
<leonel> PESSOAL ... Obrigado pelo papo de hoje
<leonel> amanha to de volta
<leonel> curti muito aqui
<MPolitano> idem...rs
<telec> leonel rich
<MEISTER> sim do mesmo jeito
<MEISTER> fica uma barra preta mas não toca nada
<leonel> hahahahaha telec ao sou ao
<insano> vc instalou o gecko?
<marcus> como colocar papeis de parede difernte para as 4 areas de trabalho ?
<ripa>  Olá 
<MEISTER> quando clico na barra preta aparece abrir com o reprodutor de filmes
<MEISTER> abre e oque acontece ele trava para de funcionar
<ripa>  alguém aí já baixou e fuçou na nova versão do ubuntu ? 
<MPolitano> 12.04 está um espetçulo...rs
<MEISTER> 12.04 sim
<marcus> ripa a versão 12.04 é estavel ja estou usando a 1 mes sem problemas
<ripa>  marcus: ah então beleza.. 
<MPolitano> colocar um papel de parede para cada área de trabalho num é um exagero????
<ripa>  vou atualiza o meu 
<telec> ripa boa sorte
<ripa>  telec: haUIAHuiahUI 
<ripa>  ¶:P~~ 
<telec> ripa da 9 pra 12 ... é um salto em
<ripa>  telec: pow, eu tenho a 9 
<ripa>  ¶:P~~ 
<MPolitano> eu diria um pulinhoa toa...rs
<ripa>  depois que fiz um cluster na facul com o ubuntu 9... da até pena atualizar aqui no note 
<ripa>  hiuhuihuihui 
<marcus> Mpolitano: sim exagero, mais ja tenho um tepo tentando esta conf. sem sucesso, quero saber como confi.
 * ripa apegado ao bicho
<ripa>  ¶=~~~ 
<telec> ripa vai na fé que se nada der errado tudo vai dar certo
<ripa>  telec: haIUAHuiahIUAi 
<insano> MEISTER,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<telec> ripa sou meio traumatizado com atualização
<ripa>  telec: também.. 
<ripa>  por isso sempre pergunto 
<ripa>  huihuihui 
<MPolitano> se nada der errado é fundamental...rsrs
<MEISTER> ja fiz isso
<MEISTER> e nada
<marcus> o S.O. em 4 areas de trabalho, um papel pra cada, da pra fazer ?
<root___> e ai galerinha
<root___> na paz
<ripa>  mas você vai trabalhar em 4 áreas ao mesmo tempo? 
<MPolitano> ainda acho exagero...rs
<KPatricia> marcus sim pelo menos com kde da
<KPatricia> eu uso 2 monitor e 1 remoto ajuda muito
<ripa>  kde..putz 
<ripa>  o.O 
<marcus> uso Gnome,
<telec> uso bash only
<ripa>  telec 2 
<marcus> não vou trabalha em 4 areas ao mesmo tempo, mais gostaria de saber se a conf. é possivel
<KPatricia> cebolinha cajau
<telec> e aqui mirc puro
<ripa>  KPatricia aham..uso windows.. e trabalho com linux 
<ripa>  problem? 
<marcus> outra coisa, como reduzir para 2 areas apenas?
<ripa>  ¶:)~~ 
<telec> só vejo linux va putty
<telec> via*
<ripa>  ahIUAHuiahUIAHiu 
<ripa>  o dia que vc parar de tomar coca-cola eu uso só linux..prometo 
<ripa>  ¶:)~~ 
<KPatricia> ripa sei la talvez.
<ripa>  KPatricia: para de tomar coca-cola então.. 
<ripa>  de comer mclanche feliz 
<ripa>  ahIUAHiuahUAHuiahUIAHui 
<KPatricia> nao como mc nem coca cola
<telec> eu só como lanxe open-source, pão com presunto :D
<ripa>  ahUIAHuiahIUAH 
<ripa>  pão com presunto..delicia..e um café-petróleo 
<ripa>  ¶:P~~ 
<KPatricia> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<ripa>  esse torrent me derruba 
<ripa>  :T 
<telec> ripa tem q ter uma conexão só pra torrent
<ripa>  telec: não sou barão igual você.. 
<ripa>  que tem 2 internet 
<ripa>  =T 
<telec> ripa eahheaeahaeheah
<ripa>  telec: a NET me derruba.. 
<ripa>  as vezes me pegam no torrent 
<MPolitano> tá me dando fome...rs
<ripa>  as vezes não 
<ripa>  tem que da sorte.. 
<telec> ripa a conex da net aqui tá lenta cara, tá dando 300KBps de down
<ripa>  telec: a NET ta com problema 
<ripa>  no bf3 meu ping é 50 
<ripa>  faz uns 4 dias que ta 150 
<ripa>  ta com problema no link.. 
<telec> caramba
<telec> mas q porcaria
<ripa>  sendo que 
<ripa>  faz teste de velocidade e da 10mb 
<telec> aqui ql q download nao passa de 300K/s
<ripa>  então não sei.. 
<root___> alguem afim de dar uma bolinha ?
<ripa>  servidor brasileiro da ping 50 
<MPolitano> o que vcs usam pra testar velocidade???
<ripa>  quando jogo nos dos EUA 150.. 
<ripa>  link externo ta fodz 
<ripa>  ta vazando o cabo submarino 
<ripa>  ahuiahUIHAuiahahiu 
<telec> ripa da um ping ai no terra e ve
<telec> MPolitano speedtest.net
<ripa>  telec: mas o terra é aqui em porto alegre o servidor 
<ripa>  vai ta blz.. 
<MPolitano> boa...
<telec> ripa a =\
<ripa>  eu uso http://speedtest.copel.net/ 
<telec> vamo ve qto da aqui
<telec> 9.14 Mbps
<ripa>  aqui 10.04 
<ripa>  é pau..ta furado ocabo submarino.. 
<ripa>  hiuhiuhuihuihui 
<ripa>  furo o cano hauiahUI 
<telec> e o upload lindo ... maravilhoso a ... 0.74 Mbps
<ripa>  AQUI TB 
<ripa>  AHiuahIUAHuihaAIuahIIU 
<telec> é pra acabar esses uploads no brasil
<ripa>  não sei como tem gente 
<ripa>  que faz upload de filme e série.. 
<ripa>  pra gente baixar 
<ripa>  hauIAHuiahUIAHui 
<telec> vc tem conexão de 20 Mbps ... e 1 Mbps de up
<ripa>  deve ser pra matar.. 
<telec> tá, deixa eu tentar ver se ganho a briga com o pfsense
<ripa>  telec fez ou não fez o loading balance ? 
<telec> ripa to tentando né
<ripa>  telec: não se faz mais bons profissionais.. 
<ripa>  ahUIAHuiahUAHUiahUIHAui 
<ripa>  acho que tu precisa de um amparato que não possui 
<telec> ripa to quase
<telec> desistindo
<licensed> KPatricia, tu sabe usar o launchpad? queria aprender =x
<ripa>  telec: um switch 
<licensed> eu comentei aqui num bug a solucao.. mas nao sei se fiz a coisa certa, ou se tem que mudar o status do bug ou algo do tipo.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmozillahelper/+bug/950365
<telec> ripa agora serio, pera um poco q vo tentar configurar aqui
<ripa>  telec: ok.. 
<jo`> 00:26 <ripa>  telec: não se faz mais bons profissionais.. 
<ripa>  hm 
<jo`> Bom dia, pessoal...
<telec> good dia
<jo`> Alguém aí usa o IRC pelo emacs??
<jo`> ^^
<telec> jo` não estou nesse nivel tão avançãdo de nerdisse
<ripa>  hiuhiuhiu 
<Daekdroom> licensed, não é uma 'solução' propriamente dita se ainda continuará acontecendo com outras pessoas. Precisaria ser resolvido por uma atualização de pacote mesmo.
<jo`> uhauhauhauha
<jo`> entendi...
<telec> um dia eu chego lá
<licensed> Daekdroom, então.. é que nao sei usar.. eu queria confirmar o bug saca?
<licensed> ja ta confirmado, eu nao preciso mais confirmar? nao sei usar nada do launchpad =x
<Daekdroom> O bug já tá marcado como confirmado lá, oras.
<jo`> telec, comecei a usar hoje...
<Daekdroom> Mas isso só significa que está acontecendo com mais de uma pessoa e que não se trata de problema do usuário.
<jo`> Realmente assusta... o.O
<licensed> Daekdroom, entao nao tem mais o que fazer?
<telec> jo` é ... isso ai quem usa é o stallman
<licensed> para ajudar
<ripa>  que sono 
<Daekdroom> licensed, me parece que não
<ripa>  go cama 
<telec> ripa tá loco ?
<ripa>  telec: louco de amor 
<jo`> telec, pe a primeira vez que uso IRC e emacs... Do jeito que vc está falando comigo é em modo private??
<ripa>  ahUIAHiuahUAIhauihauiAUIau 
<telec> jo` negativo, no canal
<ripa>  jo` vc não usou irc nos tempos dourados de 97 
<ripa>  ? 
<licensed> Daekdroom, de boa entao =D valeu.. era so pra tentar ajudar outros usuarios que tenham o mesmo problema. mas ja fiz minha parte entao ;)
 * ripa se sentindo velho
<jo`> como vc faz pra marcar o meu nome assim? O meu nome fica marcado e a msg em negrito...
<ripa>  sou mágivo.. 
<jo`> desculpa a "noobice"...
<ripa>  mágico 
<jo`> xD
<telec> jo` só falar seu nick e o cliente irc faz isso por vc
<Pskol> /quit
<ripa>  jo` um poeta 
<ripa>  hauiAHuiahIUAhiuaHIUAHAUui 
<jo`> hummm
<jo`> legal!
<jo`> xD
<jo`> uahauhauh
<telec> jo` assim como acontece com 99% dos clientes irc
<ripa>  porra telec comecei usa irc em 97 
<ripa>  estamos em 2012 
<ripa>  credo cara.. 
<jo`> telec , funcionou aí? (fiz um teste)
<ripa>  15 anos 
<jo`> <telec> teste 02... xD
<Pskol> ripa, eu tbm
<Pskol> 97, porai
<ripa>  Pskol: ta louco cara.. 
<ripa>  tamo mal mesmo.. 
<ripa>  hauiAHiuahUIAiuaUI 
<jo`> ahuhauhauah
<licensed> eu 1998 hehe ;) bons tempos
<Pskol> na brasnet
<telec> ripa eu comecei a usar em 98
<jo`> é a hora...
<licensed> eu lembro de tu Pskol
<jo`> já viu que horas são?
<ripa>  eu usava a viairc 
<licensed> Pskol, por acaso vc é de recife, nao ne
<ripa>  nem tinha brasnet 
<ripa>  ai dps fui pra brasnet 
<ripa>  ¶:P~~ 
<Pskol> licensed, nao.. hehhe
<Pskol> licensed, vc lembra pq eu entrava aki no canal ubuntu mas tava meio sumido
<licensed> Pskol, acho que nao hein, lembro da brasnet
<ripa>  saudade da brasnet.. 
<ripa>  rede livre hauihuiHAuahIU 
<licensed> Pskol, se não estou enganado ne.. minha memoria nao anda muito boa.. meu nick la antes desse eu usava _-RDO-_
<Pskol> licensed, caraca, tem memoria bom em huhuhuehueh
<licensed> Pskol, memoria de nicks do irc sim
<Pskol> eu usava OPsicopata
<Pskol> kkkkk
<telec> bons tempos em que as fotos eram compartilhadas por DCC
<licensed> telec, nao so fotos, mas warez em geral ;x
<telec> licensed a ... tinha de monte
<Pskol> fotos de muieh pelada
<licensed> insano chm0d-780 Pskol fiquei tao feliz que resolvi meu problema do firefox.. chega perdi o sono
<telec> mas nunca peguei virus pelo irc!!!
<Pskol> licensed, o que era?
<telec> tá ... é mentira
<licensed> vou nem trabalhar amanha, pra comemorar
<Pskol> hahaheauehuhe
<licensed> Pskol, era bug e o insano achou um link com a solucao pra mim https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmozillahelper/+bug/950365
<Pskol> hum.. que bosta de bug em
<Pskol> um amigo meu me pegou uma vez com o Netbus
<Pskol> kkkkk
<Pskol> que filho da puta
<ripa>  bããã 
<ripa>  netbus 
<Pskol> ele ficou abrindo meu drive de cd-rom de 8x
<ripa>  ¶:DDD~~ 
<jo`> Bom, galera, bom papo aí pra vcs. Vou continuar desbravando o IRC com emacs aqui... xD
<ripa>  tinha o r3x tb 
<ripa>  usava o r3x e me achava um hacker 
<ripa>  haIUAHiuahUAuaI 
<Pskol> back oriofice tbm
<Pskol> hauhuwheuhuew
<licensed> vou reiniciar aqui, atualizacao de kernel
<ripa>  ih..se fodeu 
<ripa>  não volta mais...só formatando... 
<ripa>  haIUAHiuahUIAHuiahUI 
 * ripa zuando
<ripa>  kkk 
<Pskol> hehewhe
<Pskol> ele foi isntalar o service pack 3
<ripa>  hiuhi 
<MPolitano> boa noite... vlw pelas dicas... Morfeu me chama... gde abraço.
<Pskol> morfeu?
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ripa>  alguém vai ser estuprado.. 
<ripa>  MPolitano quer o comprimido azul ou vermelho? 
<ripa>  ¶:x~~ 
<Pskol> pelo nome deve se um negao de 2 metros
<MPolitano> tomei um vermelho tem uns 2 mim...rsrs
<ripa>  VISH 
<ripa>  venha para o mundo do matrix.. 
<ripa>  aiUAHiuahIUAHuahui 
<MPolitano> inté...rs
<Pskol> flw
<ripa>  flw s jovem 
<MPolitano> siga o coelho branco!!!!
<ripa>  vou dormir tb 
<ripa>  friaca demais 
<ripa>  té mais 
<Pskol> the
<Pskol> flw
<ripa>  KPatricia me beija :T 
<xrodox> alguem online pra me ajudar
<xrodox> ?
<xrodox> alguem online pra me ajudar?
<Pskol> .
<licensed> xrodox, diga seu problema kra
<xrodox> to com um erro
<xrodox> nao consigo instalar o ubuntu
<licensed> xrodox, leia o topico..http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Pskol> hum
<Pskol> xrodox, qual erro
<xrodox> nonetype' object has no attribute 'get info'
<Pskol> so isso?
<xrodox> sim
<licensed> xrodox, em que momento aparece isso
<xrodox> baixei , e to tentando instalar pelo winsdows 7 64 bits
<licensed> entao é problema com o wubi
<licensed> xrodox, porque voce nao tenta fazer uma instalacao do live cd? nao é complicado
<licensed> xrodox, ao inves de instalar de dentro do windows, grava num pendrive e da boot por ele
<xrodox> to sem pen drive
<insano> xrodox, não há mais suporte para wubi na nova versão do ubuntu
<xrodox> hum
<licensed> xrodox, ja verificou o md5 do arquivo? pode ter baixado errado
<xrodox> ainda nao
<insano> xrodox, se vc fizer questão de instalar pelo windows, instala a versão 11.10
<xrodox> como faço
<insano> e dá um upgrade
<xrodox> primeiro vou testar o live cd
<insano> OK
<Pskol> nossa, grava um cd ai
<insano> xrodox, vc já é usuário ubuntu?
<Pskol> pelo menos
<xrodox> comprei o pc recentemente
<xrodox> core i5
<xrodox> 8 gb de ram
<xrodox> placa mae boa
<xrodox> aii ainda nao comprei drive de cd
<Pskol> hmmmm
<Pskol> ai fica impossivel
<insano> MEISTER, o linux tem a vantagem de ser livre, se vc prefere usar o windows, fique a vontade
<licensed> xrodox, sem dvd e sem pendrive fica dificil
<Pskol> tem diskete ai?
<licensed> quer dizer que a canonical abandonou o wubi tambem foi insano ?
<insano> licensed, sim, dá muito problema
<insano> licensed, e tem muitas limitações
<insano> além disso, para um sistema que quer se tornar competitivo não tem pq incentivar o uso de outro SO na máquina
<paquistaum> boa noite
<pibarnas> boa
<paquistaum> fala ae pibarnas
<pibarnas> paquistaum: pronto, canal certo, agora. ;)
<paquistaum> muito legal
<paquistaum> gostei
<paquistaum> só que acho que o pessoal não vai ter muita paciencia comigo, pois sou muito curioso e não sei muito
<paquistaum> rsrs
<pibarnas> paquistaum: mas tem como deixar automático. não me lembro como, pois não uso xchat há muito tempo.
<pibarnas> acho que é editando o server e adicionando o canal.
<paquistaum> vou ver esse weechat
<paquistaum> como assim, automatico ooque ?
<pibarnas> paquistaum: entrar no canal ubuntu-br.
<paquistaum> aah tá
<paquistaum> log to disk
<pibarnas> paquistaum: o weechat é um cliente irc em modo texto.
<paquistaum> tem umas paradas aqui
<paquistaum> deve ser mais complicado né
<pibarnas> paquistaum: depende,
<paquistaum> huun
<paquistaum> eu adicionei esse chat aos favoritos
<paquistaum> mas me diz ai
<paquistaum> todo mundo aqui é craque em Linux, certo ?
<pibarnas> paquistaum: uns usam há mais tempo, outros usam há pouco tempo.
<paquistaum> huuun
<paquistaum> por enquanto eu só sei configurar para uso mesmo
<paquistaum> trocar tema
<paquistaum> efeitos
<paquistaum> rrsrsrs
<paquistaum> muuuito pouco
<paquistaum> mas gosto muito do linux mesmo
<paquistaum> principalmente da distribuição Ubuntu
<paquistaum> como vejo quantas pessoas tem online aqui ??
<sistematico> O que quer fazer paquistaum?
<sistematico> paquistaum: 36.
<paquistaum> agora quero aprender a usar esse xchat
<sistematico> pibarnas: Vi uma thread sua, muito antiga, sobre as janelas do urxvt no PekWM.
<paquistaum> to futucando tudo aqui
<sistematico> pibarnas: Eu tenho o mesmo problema que você, conseguiu resolver?
<paquistaum> o que é thread ?
<pibarnas> sistematico: umrum, até hj uso pekwm.
<sistematico> pibarnas: Tambem uso ele a um ou dois anos já.
<pibarnas> sistematico: não lembro. do que se tratava?
<sistematico> pibarnas: Só que tá osse esse problema.
<sistematico> pibarnas: Perai, vou te passar o link.
<pibarnas> ok
<pibarnas> sistematico: embora hj use mais o openbox.
<pibarnas> sistematico: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pibarnas/
<sistematico> pibarnas: https://www.pekwm.org/projects/pekwm/mailing_lists/pekwm/mail?mail_id=702
<sistematico> pibarnas: Tô usando o OpenBox agora.
<pibarnas> eu tb. sempre.
<sistematico> É show né?
<pibarnas> show.
<sistematico> pibarnas: Pouca gente usa :D
<pibarnas> sistematico: é, ele não tem muita divulgação. mas os devs são muito competentes.
<pibarnas> embora seja um dos melhores WM, especialmente para netbooks.
<paquistaum> pibarnas essa galeria foi tudo você que fez ?
<telec> OpenBox =
<telec> Window Manager ?
<pibarnas> sistematico: foi vc que postou recentemente na lista do pek sobre a dúvida recentemente??
<sistematico> Sim.
<pibarnas> sistematico: já houve resposta. vc viu?
<pibarnas> telec: isso. window manager.
<paquistaum> me tirem uma duvida ?? qual o melhor: Gnome ou KDE ??
<sistematico> pibarnas: http://sistematico.no-ip.biz/storage/img/screenshots/
<sistematico> pibarnas: Pior que vi.
<pibarnas> paquistaum: os dois são muito bons. vc que tem de saber. use os dois e veja qual se adapta melhor.
<sistematico> pibarnas: Só que me deixou muito desapontado :D
<paquistaum> eu sempre usei o gnome
<pibarnas> sistematico: é um lance dos terminais, não do WM, pelo que entendi.
<sistematico> pibarnas: O cara falou que num é BUG, e sim Feature, só que não adiantou nada :D
<sistematico> pibarnas: Mas como é que no OB fica perfeito?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Só no Pek que dá esse erro porque?
<sistematico> heh
<pibarnas> sistematico: no pekwm com o tema padrão não ocorre.
<pibarnas> sistematico: com outros, sim. aqui.
<sistematico> pibarnas: Sério?
<pibarnas> sistematico: vai saber... :)
<sistematico> pibarnas: Bah...
<paquistaum> pow, brigado ae pessoal por me tirar algumas duvidas
<sistematico> pibarnas: Chato isso..
<paquistaum> vou indo
<paquistaum> boa noite a todos
<pibarnas> boa noite
<sistematico> paquistaum: Valeu.
<paquistaum> valeu
<sistematico> pibarnas: Se viu que quem respondeu é um dos desenvolvedores do esquema.
<sistematico> pibarnas: "Eu acho"..
<telec> eu to aqui ?
<pibarnas> sistematico: mas acho que dá pra contornar, talvez setando a geometria do terminal no Xdefaults.
<sistematico> pibarnas: Ah!
<pibarnas> sistematico: pelo que ele explicou seria assim...
<sistematico> pibarnas: Num tenho mais paciẽncia pra isso não.
<telec> alou ?
<sistematico> pibarnas: :)
<pibarnas> telec: oi?
<telec> q coisa legal
<telec> nao navega, nao pinga
<telec> mas to aqui
<sistematico> pibarnas: Abriu as Screens? http://sistematico.no-ip.biz/storage/img/screenshots/
<pibarnas> sistematico: ah não, deixa eu ver.
<sistematico> telec: Como está seu /etc/resolv.conf ?
<telec> sistematico não pinga nem o 8.8.8.8
<telec> nao pinga ip nenhum
<sistematico> telec: Tem roteador que vem configurado pra não aceitar ping "de volta", não sei se é seu caso.
<telec> sistematico até a 15 mins atras tava pingando
<sistematico> telec: Pode ser um firewall ou algo assim, afinal a conexão está ok, caso contrário você não estaria aqui, certo?
<telec> sistematico é ... tá ma o menos a conexão
<pibarnas> sistematico: wallpapers do national geographic?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> pibarnas: Não!
<telec> provavelmente eu fiz alguma merda aqui
<sistematico> pibarnas: Temas de fundo do iGoogle!
<pibarnas> sistematico: bmpanel2?
<sistematico> pibarnas: Baixados do próprio Google.
<sistematico> pibarnas: Sim!
<sistematico> pibarnas: Eu prefiro, acho o tint2 meio rudimentar :D
<sistematico> Mas é bom tambem!
<sistematico> pibarnas: A 1ª screen é no Arch, e a 4ª no Debian.
<sistematico> pibarnas: Não dá nem pra notar né?
<sistematico> telec: Tem algum router aí?
<telec> sistematico tem 1
<pibarnas> sistematico: os ss estão nomeados como openbox, mas só mostra o bmpanel, o conky, a wbar e o wallpaper...
<pibarnas> sistematico: eu gosto mais do tint2 mas tenho usado bastante o lxpanel, já que estou usando lxde há algum tempo e não o open puro.
<pibarnas> sistematico: gosto do drag-n-drop do bmpanel2.
<pibarnas> sistematico: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA85iP8fvW8
<ermi> bom dia
<Prime-ES> Bom dia a todos
<Prime-ES> bom dia celso
<Celso> bom dia
<Prime-ES> hj o meu dia vai ser trocar o Mint pelo Freebsd
<Prime-ES> way - vou comer um pão.
<Prime-ES> away
<Celso> faz tempo que não uso freebsd
<Prime-ES> espero me adaptar
<Celso> a ultima versão que instalei deve ser a 5.0
<Prime-ES> isso q eu achei estranho baixei a 9.0 e veio 8.3.
<Celso> pegou do site oficial?
<Prime-ES> sim
<Prime-ES> eu sempre demoro para configurar o video, em todas as distri.
<Celso> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=freebsd
<Prime-ES> celso vc q tem mais conhecimento
<Prime-ES> eu meu processador é intel 64bits, baixei uma versão amd64bits
<Prime-ES> será q tem alguém problema ?
<Celso> acredito que não
<Prime-ES> ok, estou fazendo a transferencia para meu pendrive, para começar a instalação.
<Celso> Prime-ES:  como faz muito tempo que usei freebsd ja nem lembro detalhes do como se configura,mas tem bastante tutoriais na net com boas dicas
<Prime-ES> eu vou passar o dia lendo tudo q eu achar.
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: não leu o handbook ainda?
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: entao faça isso antes de começar a instalar
<Prime-ES> ainda não li, mais já estou com ele no meu pc.
<Celso> Rudolf: vdd
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: só para saber, vai instalar em Notebook?
<Prime-ES> sim, vai se em um note.
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: qual a placa de video?
<Prime-ES> mirage, chatinha de instalar
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: então, já viu se suporta? se tem drive ou se usa vesa?
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: qual sua placa wireless?
<Prime-ES> ainda não isso não me lembro de cabeça.
<Rudolf> PLANEJAMENTO
<Rudolf> depois fica chorando que não conecta
<Rudolf> que o video tá fraco
<Rudolf> a maioria dos chipsets ele suporta
<Prime-ES> ok, vou da um alhada nisso agora.
<Rudolf> mas não quer dizer que é da mesma maneira do linux
<Rudolf> por exemplo
<Prime-ES> mais alguma dica ?
<Rudolf> intel integrada ainda é patcheada
<bino> bom dia
<Rudolf> não funciona por padrão no freeBSD
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: dica?
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: leia ao menos 80% do handbook antes de começar a instalar
<Prime-ES> ok,
<Prime-ES> Rudolf, depois de instalado eu consigo reconfigurar, wireless, video, etc.. ?
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: advinhe
<Prime-ES> o.O
<Rudolf> SE for suportado, consegue
<Prime-ES> uffa... menos mal
<Rudolf> como em qualquer sistemas operacional
<marcio> bom dia, apos instalar a nova atualizacao do ubuntu fiquei sem som... alguem sabe como resolver esse problema?
<Cuki> alsamixer
<Cuki> setas para selecionar
<Cuki> m para ativa/desativar
<Cuki> setas para aumentar/diminuir
<Cuki> marcio, importante
<Cuki> F6
<Cuki> boa sorte
<marcio> nao consegui entender...o alsamixer abre mas coloca uma mensagem de erro...
<Cuki> eh pq nao reconheceu sua placa de audio
<Cuki> pastebin?
<Rudolf> marcio: sempre que der erro, informe-nos
<Rudolf> marcio: não dá para advinhar
<Rudolf> marcio: só supor que não esteja detectando sua placa de som
<marcio> acredito que seja isso mesmo.. mas como podemos resolver isso?
<Cuki> pastebin
<Cuki> http://pastebin.com/
<Cuki> cola ae o erro
<marcio> infelizmente nao estou conseguindo colocar o erro... acredito que seja o não reconhecimento da placa .. sendo assim tem como tentar consertar isso?
<Cuki> printscreen
<Cuki> http://imageshack.us/
<Cuki> poe ae a imagem
<Cuki> dmesg | grep pci
<marcio> agora quando abro o alsa mixer fica tudo branco no programa
<Cuki> o nao diz nda?
<Cuki> F6 nao funfa?
<ermi> o q ta pegando marcio
<Cuki> minha bola de crista esta com muitos chuviscos
<marcio> o f6 nao funfa
<ermi> nao entendi
<Cuki> *cristal
<ermi> a placa ta com problema com alsa ta mudo o q é
<marcio> ta mudo
<ermi> tenta instalar o pacote gnome-alsamixer pelo synaptic
<marcio> esta instalado mas mesmo assim ..nao tem som
<ermi> vc tem q tenta configura no programa
<marcio> quando entro na propriedade da placa pelo asla .. o programa fecha
<Cuki> hum, jah eh alguma coisa
<ermi> na sua bios ta tudo ativado esta tudo ok
<ermi> da um lspci e ve se sua placa ta reconhecida
<Cuki> isso q eu ia dizer
<ermi> se estiver ve qual é o modelo e  coloca o modulo dela no kernel
<marcio> o que aparece é isso : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Cuki> \0/
<marcio> ???
<marcus_> Bom dia
<Cuki> dia
<marcus_> sabem algo sobre a versão 12.04 não ter mais suporte a amsn no repositorio ?
<marcio> oi?
<Cuki> marcio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Cuki> ateh que enfim vc forneceu algum dado q ajudasse
<Cuki> nao uso o amsn
<Rudolf> marcio: amsn bugado
<Rudolf> marcio: tente emesene, pidgin, kopete
<Rudolf> marcio: kmess
<Rudolf> marcio: eu recomendo emesene
<Cuki> ou o e-buddy
<marcus_> vou testa aqui,
<Cuki> dia pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia Cuko
<pauloolhos> Culi
<pauloolhos> Cuki
<pauloolhos> acertei
<pauloolhos> rs
<pauloolhos> como esta meu caro
<Cuki> tres bien
<L88os> bom dia
<Guest83087> Bom dia galera, sou novo aqui e po rindicação d um amigo estou estudando e utilizando o ubuntu na minha empresa
<Guest83087> Mas estou com dificuldades com algumas coisas
<licensed> alguem sabe algum receptor de tv digital que funcione no linux?
<Guest83087> Como por exemplo, instalar o hamachi e uma impressora na rede q fica pedindo pra logar toda vez q mando impressão
<Guest83087> alguém pode me ajudar?
<L88os> Guest83087: acho que já instalei o hamachi no ubuntu, mas não sei ajudar sobre a impressora.
<Rudolf> licensed: eu sei
<Guest83087> me ajuda ai como vcs fizeram?
<Rudolf> Guest83087: samba
<L88os> Guest83087: como fizeram o que? instalar o hamachi?
<licensed> Guest83087, voce precisa do hamachi pra usar a impressora é isso ou nao?
<licensed> Rudolf, qual? de preferencia fullsec
<marcus_> opa emesene 100%
<L88os> Guest83087: caso não consiga a resposta nesessária aqui, cria um tópico aqui.
<L88os> http://vivaolinux.com.br/perguntas/
<L88os> necessária*
<L88os> Guest83087: acredito que a resposta é muito mais rápida.
<marcus_> é possivel conectar no emesene o msn e o gtalkao mesmo tempo ?
<L88os> sim
<L88os> é só adicionar conta.
<L88os> ahhh não. acho que no emesene não
<L88os> no pidgin sim.
<Rudolf> licensed: http://www.guax.net/2009/12/review-receptor-isdb-t-dibcom-stk8096gp-tv-digital-do-brasil/
<L88os> ou Empathy
<Guest83087> n eu primeiro instalei a impressora na rede local, ele fica pedindo autorização com usuário e senha q n sei d onde é?
<licensed> marcio, emesene só usa protocolo do msn.. se quiser um cliente multiprotocolo pode tentar pidgin ou empathy como o L88os sugeriu
<Guest83087> e o hamachi eu preciso pra acessar os clientes da empresa
<Rudolf> marcio: se quer multi, usa biltbee
<Celso> Guest83087: http://jacintofranco.blogspot.com.br/2012/04/hello.html
<licensed> Rudolf, é fogo altas gambiarras tem q fazer.. ate pra scan os canais
<licensed> Rudolf, da vontade de comprar qualquer um e usar numa maq virtual
<mwallacesd> Bom dia galera!
<mwallacesd> =)
<L88os> dia
<Rudolf> licensed: aqui funcionou
<Rudolf> licensed: o problema é que só tem band e globo
<licensed> Rudolf, o teu é desse? onde tu achou pra comprar?
<Rudolf> licensed: lojinha por aqui
<licensed> Rudolf, quanto foi? é fullsec ne
<Rudolf> licensed: e funcionou melhor que no windows, que vem com cdzinho
<Rudolf> licensed: sim, full
<Rudolf> licensed: comprei faz uns 2 anos
<Rudolf> licensed: 99R$
<Guest83087> Galera eu vou ter q sair agora, obrigado pela atenção
<L88os> licensed: já receu cd do ubuntu? enviado pela canonical?
<mwallacesd> Como mudo o ícone dos diretórios? Por exemplo, os diretórios Videos,  Music, Pictures o ícone é personalizado para cada um deles... É possível personalizar o ícone no Unity também, o que devo fazer?
<licensed> Rudolf, eu sei q pega poucos canais.. é q as vezes quero asisstir jogo da globo no note talz..
<licensed> L88os, ja sim, pq?
<licensed> hoje em dia eles nao enviam mais
<licensed> de graça*
<L88os> licensed: qual empresa entrega na casa? transportadora?
<licensed> L88os, veio pelos correios
<L88os> pelo correio? estranho
<L88os> já ouviu falar em uma empresa chamada, DLL express (a parte do DLL não tenho certeza, pode ser dsl ou dks)
<Cuki> sim
<Cuki> eh um boa empresa
<Cuki> mas, $$
<L88os> Cuki: conhece?
<Cuki> ja recebi pedidos por ela
<L88os> qual é o nome?
<Cuki> DHL express
<Cuki> http://www.dhl.com.br/pt.html
<L88os> Cuki: estranho nunca ouvi falar.
<Cuki> eh alema, acho
<mwallacesd> Fala serio L88os  que  ano vc nasceu, a DHL é pioneira em delivery
<mwallacesd> Antes que CEDEX, UPS, etc
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Como mudo o ícone dos diretórios? Por exemplo, os diretórios Videos,  Music, Pictures o ícone é personalizado para cada um deles... É possível personalizar o ícone no Unity também, pq o gnome permitia add uma personalização nas pastinhas...
<Cuki> ups eh boa tbm
<L88os> caramba, sério mesmo não conhecia.
<Cuki> L88os, nem a FEDEX?
<L88os> a fedex conheço dos filmes... :)
<Cuki> huahuahauahu
<Cuki> e viva ao tom hanks
<L88os> wilsonn
 * Cuki vai tomar um cafe, e ja volta
<Cuki> LOL
<L88os> de onde eles enviam o produto?
<L88os> onde é o CD?
<licensed> L88os, DHL é muito caro o frete.. acho que a canonical nao iria enviar por eles nao
<L88os> estranho.
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> na paz de jha
<Cuki> no olho de rah
<Coelhinha> boa tarde!
<insano> boa tarde
<OliveiraBorges> Coelhinha: vc eh portuguesa ?
<Coelhinha> sim, sou
<Coelhinha> e vc?
<OliveiraBorges> Coelhinha: eu acho legal ver portugueses nos foruns brasileiros
<Celso> legal
<OliveiraBorges> eu sou brasileiro
<OliveiraBorges> voce mora aonde em portugal ?
<Coelhinha> eu estou muito aqui pq vcs me ajudam no ubuntu
<OliveiraBorges> Coelhinha: as vezes eu acho estranho na europa ter um  pa'is que fala Portugues, rs
<Coelhinha> pq nos foruns daqui ñ tem quase ninguem mesmo
<OliveiraBorges> afinal , a lingua sao de voces, rs
<OliveiraBorges> vc ja aprendeu a falar "Vc "  , rsrs
<Coelhinha> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> voce mora onde em portugal ?
<Coelhinha> peniche
<OliveiraBorges> nao conheco, rs
<Coelhinha> já ouviu falar??
<Coelhinha> vai no google e escreve peniche
<Coelhinha> rsrs
<OliveiraBorges> meu irmao esta na Irlanda
<Coelhinha> ah sei.
<Coelhinha> Inglês lá
<Celso> tenho primo que mora na cidade do Porto
<OliveiraBorges> em Portugal tambem tem munucio ?
<Coelhinha> munucio??
<Celso> casou com uma portuguesa e não quer voltar mais pro Brasil
<Coelhinha> explica melhor
<OliveiraBorges> Municipio*
<Coelhinha> ah ok rsrs
<OliveiraBorges> e ao lado do Mar neh
<Coelhinha> quando eu instalei o ubuntu pela 1ª vez foi aqui que me ajudaram..
<Coelhinha> isso
<Coelhinha> tem uma ilha tb
<OliveiraBorges> eh perto da ilha da madeira ?
<OliveiraBorges> voce tambem e fa do CR7 ?
<Coelhinha> vc pode escrever: Berlengas
<OliveiraBorges> fã
<Coelhinha> tb
<marcus_> ate mais
<OliveiraBorges> ele é o cara, rs
<Coelhinha> é o melhor futebolista português neh
<mwallacesd> detalhe, existem alguns outros países que falam português além do Brasil e Portugal.
<Coelhinha> sim
<OliveiraBorges> eu sei, rs
<OliveiraBorges> eu fiz uma monografia
<OliveiraBorges> sobre as novas regras do acordo ortografico
<OliveiraBorges> eu fiz um Quiz
<OliveiraBorges> em Flash
<Coelhinha> vc sabe quantos são??
<mwallacesd> Curiosidade, Galicia fala uma mescla exata do idioma español e portguês
<Celso> macal na china
<OliveiraBorges> oficiais eram 8
<Celso> fala portugues
<OliveiraBorges> em macal nao eh oficial
<Coelhinha> macau
<Coelhinha> rsr
<Celso> foram colonizados por portugal
<OliveiraBorges> eu to ligado, rs
<OliveiraBorges> ja vi no fantastico
<Coelhinha> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> Coelhinha:  voce ve novelas brasileiras ?
<mwallacesd> nusss....
<Coelhinha> ag nem tanto
 * mwallacesd fui....
<Coelhinha> ag gosto + de teclar na net
<OliveiraBorges> OliveiraBorges: Voce sabe que no Brasil, portugues tem fama de burro
<Coelhinha> lololol
<OliveiraBorges> voce sabe neh, rs
<Coelhinha> sim, eu sei
<Celso> e brasileiros em protugal tb.
<Celso> hahahahaha
<Celso> portugal
<OliveiraBorges> kkkk
<Coelhinha> burro tem em todo mundo
<Coelhinha> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Coelhinha> portugal ñ é excessão
<Celso> Coelhinha: legal ter voce aqui fazendo parte do ubuntu-br, seja bem vinda
<Coelhinha> brigado..
<Coelhinha> vcs têm uma comunidade de ubuntu muito grande
<OliveiraBorges> o Brasil e grande neh
<OliveiraBorges> rsrs
<Coelhinha> grande ñ, GIGANTE..
<OliveiraBorges> As comunidades da lingua inglesa sao enormes
<Coelhinha> kkkk
<OliveiraBorges> voce mexe no linux a quanto tempo ?
<Coelhinha> ubuntu 12.04 foi lançada dia 26
<Coelhinha> vc acredita que no ubuntu pt ainda ñ tem link pra download...
<Coelhinha> pfff
<OliveiraBorges> rsrs
<Coelhinha> por isso ñ ligo nada pra eles
<Celso> Coelhinha: mas em Portugal tem usuario avançado do ubuntu
<Coelhinha> http://ubuntu-pt.org/
<Coelhinha> dê uma olhada
<OliveiraBorges> eu ja vi castelano
<OliveiraBorges> em foruns brazucas
<OliveiraBorges> varios castelano
<Coelhinha> tem um site aqui q eu sigo muito
<Coelhinha> fala de vários temas, incluindo linux
<OliveiraBorges> o q tem ..
<Coelhinha> http://pplware.sapo.pt/
<Coelhinha> dê uma olhada
<OliveiraBorges> vou olhar, entao to vendo no ubuntu-pt
<OliveiraBorges> o posto de um do podcast ubuntu-br
<OliveiraBorges> eu acho legal essa galera da informatica dividir o mesmo espaco
<OliveiraBorges> da lingua portugesa
<Coelhinha> comecei mexendo no ubuntu na versão 11.04
<OliveiraBorges> sou formado em ciencia da computacao
<OliveiraBorges> mas nunca dei importancia pra essa parte da informatica
<OliveiraBorges> agora estou me apaixonando
<Coelhinha> eu sou só amante mesmo
<Coelhinha> no inicio foi dificil...
<RodrigO23> ola pessoal
<RodrigO23> como vao/
<Coelhinha> beleza, rsrs
<emanoelopes> beleza Rodrigo
<OliveiraBorges> Coelhinha:  pvt
<RodrigO23> iai emanoelopes
<RodrigO23> como vai
<emanoelopes> beleza, vim por aqui ontem e vi que o canal vivo! fazia um tempão que não usava a rede IRC
<emanoelopes> primórdios da internet..
<OliveiraBorges> emanoelopes: eu tambem, eu usava a uns 10 atras
<OliveiraBorges> emanoelopes: quando jogava age of empires 2
<emanoelopes> nem mesmo o facebook consegue derrubar a rede IRC!
<emanoelopes> rola muita dúvida técnica por aqui?
<RodrigO23> eu queria ter comçado nessa epoca
<RodrigO23> simm,
<OliveiraBorges> emanoelopes: eu veio aqui soh pra pedir ajuda, rs
<emanoelopes> bom saber!
<OliveiraBorges> mas eh dificil conseguir ajuda toda hora
<emanoelopes> verdade
<OliveiraBorges> primeira coisa que eu to fazendo eh ligar o irc, rs
<RodrigO23> eu por exemplo sou iniciante no ubuntu
<emanoelopes> mas é assim na vida real mesmo
<emanoelopes> tempo...
<emanoelopes> RodrigO23: seja bem vindo
<RodrigO23> Obrigado
<RodrigO23> de irc mesmo
<RodrigO23> eu uso a uns 5 meses
<RodrigO23> e amei
<RodrigO23> muito bom
<OliveiraBorges> entao vamos nos juntar quem esta apredendo, rs
<emanoelopes> eu comecei com o Kurumin 3.0, Conectiva Linux...quando vinha nas revistas!! :)
<RodrigO23> pena que as pessoas estao focando outros meios
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> eu comecei a usar linux
<RodrigO23> por causa do meu primo
<OliveiraBorges> eu sou formado em ciencia da computacao, e nunca tinha um PQ eu usar linux
<OliveiraBorges> mas agora eu tenho um PQ
<OliveiraBorges> e empolguei
<RodrigO23> que fazia faculdade e me deu uma iso do Debian
<OliveiraBorges> to querendo conhecer o sistema todo
<RodrigO23> u quero fazer analise de sistemas
<OliveiraBorges> quero fazer forense digital
<RodrigO23> so que mais voltado para web
<emanoelopes> forense digital? Dá uma olhada no eriberto.pro.br
<ermi> linux quando vinha nas revista , como gastei dinheiro com isso , mas valeu cada centavo
<emanoelopes> ele dá cursos de forense digital.
<OliveiraBorges> vou olhar
<RodrigO23> legal,
<emanoelopes> Forense Computacional com Software Livre < eriberto.pro.br
<emanoelopes> muito interessante.
<RodrigO23> uma coisa que eu acho intrigante
<RodrigO23> eh como o cara
<RodrigO23> consegue tracrever conversas do msn
<RodrigO23> mesmo sem ter nada gravando conversas
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: mas eu quero primeiro fazer um curso de redes, eu ja tenho uma base mt boa
<OliveiraBorges> ja conheco varios dos protocolos, e as teorias
<OliveiraBorges> mas na pratica eh dierente, rs
<OliveiraBorges> sempre da um pau ali, outro pau ali na instalaca de algo
<OliveiraBorges> apt-get install php5
<OliveiraBorges> rrsrs
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  Nao to vendo esse Eriberto falar nada demais
<RodrigO23> poxa, redes eu acho muito interessante sabia
<RodrigO23> eu sei um pouco
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  entao na verdade, esse cara ta falando de rede
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  eu quero falar de direito e redes
<OliveiraBorges> ao mesmo tempo
<OliveiraBorges> estou fazendo direito agora
<OliveiraBorges> estou no 4o periodo
<RodrigO23> o loco
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  tipo local do crime
<RodrigO23> ja da ate pra trabalhar e estudar
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  onde se consumou
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  etc..
<RodrigO23> aham, eu sei como que eh
<RodrigO23> mas ai
<RodrigO23> vc parte
<RodrigO23> da forense para a forense digital
<OliveiraBorges> por isso eu quero dominar redes, rs
<OliveiraBorges> entender o itenerario
<OliveiraBorges> dos pacotes
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  voce ja montou um server web ou smtp  ?
<RodrigO23> web
<RodrigO23> acessa ai OliveiraBorges
<RodrigO23> rodrigoserver.zapto.org
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: server dedicado ou caseiro ?
<RodrigO23> caseiro mesmo
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<OliveiraBorges> vc teve que mexer nas portas ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu fiquei agarrado nas portas
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> pq
<OliveiraBorges> nao consegui redirecionar de jeito nenhum
<RodrigO23> as operadoras,
<OliveiraBorges> voce podia me ajudar, rs
<RodrigO23> bloqueiam as portas 80 e 25
<RodrigO23> na entrada
<OliveiraBorges> esta bagaca esta funcionando, rs
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> c viu
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> no meu caso
<RodrigO23> a telefonica
<RodrigO23> bloqueia a porta 8000, 8080
<RodrigO23> ai tive que usar a porta 4660
<OliveiraBorges> eu ja tentei cinquenta portas, rs
<OliveiraBorges> eu to reinstalando o server aqui de novo, e vou tentar a porta 4660
<RodrigO23> posso te ajudar?
<OliveiraBorges> qual a diferenca entre VirtualNameHost e VirtualHost ?
<RodrigO23> VirtualName
<RodrigO23> eh o nome dado ao server
<RodrigO23> e virtual host eh o local
<RodrigO23> usualmente
<RodrigO23> virtualhost eh o mais pratico
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: na verdade
<OliveiraBorges> eu abri o arquiv oaqui
<OliveiraBorges> e estou vendo
<RodrigO23> hum
<OliveiraBorges> no ports conf
<OliveiraBorges> NAmeVirtual Host * 80 e Listen 80
<OliveiraBorges> qual a diferenca ?
<OliveiraBorges> se eu mudar a porta
<OliveiraBorges> eu tenho que mudar em qual destes 2 ?
<RodrigO23> listen 80
<RodrigO23> vc vai mudar para a porta que vc liberou no roteador
<RodrigO23> qual sistema vc tah usando?
<OliveiraBorges> ubuntu
<RodrigO23> ok
<RodrigO23> vou pasar pro meu aqi
<RodrigO23> ja volto
<OliveiraBorges> blz
<RodrigO23> OliveiraBorges,
<RodrigO23> pronto
<OliveiraBorges> ola
<OliveiraBorges> to instalando o server aqui pra funcionar localmente
<RodrigO23> blz
<rogerio> boa tarde como habilitar usb no virtual box ?
<MarconM> boa tarde
<telec> good tarde
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xiexie
<mwallacesd> Como mudo o ícone dos diretórios? Por exemplo, os diretórios Videos,  Music, Pictures o ícone é personalizado para cada um deles... É possível personalizar o ícone no Unity também, pq o gnome permitia add uma personalização nas pastinhas...
<MarconM> mwallacesd: talvez num futuro proximos eles deixem voce pelomenos mudar de lugar os icones
<MarconM> aeuahueaheueha
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: ainda isso?
<MarconM> Rudolf: e ae
<Rudolf> MarconM: hau!
<MarconM> Rudolf: o que cnta de bom
<Rudolf> MarconM: nada, corrido
<MarconM> verdade ... tambem to nessa
<MarconM> Rudolf: usando ubuntu ae ?
<Rudolf> deus me livre
<Cuki> huahuahau
<mwallacesd> hahahaha Rudolf é cara, complicado hahaha to configurando pro meu filho usar as pastinhas dele entedeu, as vezes por mas simples ou sutil que sejam algumas funções podem ser importantes pra alguém mas.
<mwallacesd> =)
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> mwallacesd: cria outro user pra seu filho
<MarconM> adduser vailafilhao
<mwallacesd> =)
<MarconM> ele vai ter as pastas soh dele
<mwallacesd> Não esse não é o problema pow, é que ele tem 3 anos e tipo por um tag na pastinha pra ele enteder melhor
<MarconM> bom tenhop que ir ver a namorada se nao eu ganho as contas
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: não é essa a questão de mudar ou não
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: e sim, perguntar a mesma coisa aqui desde cedo.
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: mas acredito que você já tenha lido a documentação do unity, né?
<mwallacesd> Sim entendi, e que to no trabalho né, e bem ocupado.... Então deixo a pergunta rolando até que um filho de deus ajude... =P ... Mas enfim já que sei que não.... Complicou, tipo no gnome vc add um tag no icone da pastinha, tipo importane, dinheiro, musica e o iconizinho mudava e ele tava aprendendo assim... Mas agora ele se confunde com os icones das pastinhas do Unity haha =P
<mwallacesd> No problem Rudolf =)
<mwallacesd> Bola pra frente...
<slac> mwallacesd, ele se acostuma...aqui em casa como não instalo windows,todos usam ubuntu
<mwallacesd> slac, é verdade, com o tempo ele vai se acostumar...  Aqui em casa também, esposa e filho de Ubuntu...
<mwallacesd> =)
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: http://maketecheasier.com/8-really-useful-ubuntu-unity-quicklists/2011/05/07
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80627/how-can-i-change-the-icon-of-an-application-in-the-unity-launcher
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764705
<mwallacesd> Vlw, mas era só um tag mesmo... De todas as formas vou ver o que posso fazer mundando o icone original.. Acredito que seja melhor deixar como esta e que ele se acostume...
<telec> estou aqui ?
<lambertini> está aqui
<telec> :) q otimo
<Eronides_> pessoal já tentei várias vezes instalar plugins no rhythmbox mas não consigo
<Eronides_> copio os plugins para a pasta .gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins e reinicio o rhythmbox e eles não constam na lista de plugins
<Eronides_> achei que atualizando o Ubuntu para a versão 12.04 isto iria mudar
<Eronides_> mas continua
<Eronides_> ou seja estou sem acesso aos plugins de terceiros
<Kazenin> desconheço esse problema, não uso rhythmbox
<Rudolf> dois
<telec2> Rudolf deu certo
<Rudolf> oq?
<telec2> Rudolf o load balance
<telec2> com pfsense
<telec2> to baixando a 2.1MB/s
<Ricardo__> galo veio nao usa plugins
<Ricardo__> coisa de baitola... te sento a vara q nem o cara do facebook
<Ricardo__> ahahahhahahaa
<Rudolf> telec: parabens
<gabriellhrn> Olá, pessoal
<gabriellhrn> Alguém sabe qual o algoritmo de criptografia usado quando crio executo ecryptfs-setup-private?
 * mwallacesd : Foi almoçar!
<pauloolhos> olA
<pauloolhos> Boa TArde
<pauloolhos> Cuki
<Cuki> opa
<Rudolf> cuki-morde
<Rudolf> gabriellhrn: https://launchpad.net/ecryptfs
<gabriellhrn> Rudolf: obrigado, mas não encontrei a resposta. O ecryptfs-setup-private já cria automaticamente a pasta Private, mas não achei qual a criptografia, nem o tamanho da chave que ele usa nessa pasta
<gabriellhrn> Rudolf: Se eu criar manualmente, consigo especificar qual quero usar...
<Rudolf> gabriellhrn: oxi, tem trocentas paginas de answers ali, e vc já leu todas?
<Rudolf> gabriellhrn: tu é rápido hein
<Rudolf> gabriellhrn: putz
<Rudolf> gabriellhrn: https://answers.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+question/114568
<Rudolf> gabriellhrn: viu como BASTA procurar (ou saber procurar)
<gabriellhrn> Rudolf: valeu
<Glicose> boa tarde???
<Rudolf> Glicose: tarrrde
<MPolitano> sinto falta do monitor de sistema no painel de controle...
<MPolitano> isso acabou no 11.04...
<MPolitano> me perguntou pq algumas coisas são retiradas do sistema???
<MPolitano> já consertaram o sábado da agenda que não aparece???
<joaocarlos_> Mas tem monitor de sistema ainda
<MPolitano> sei...
<MPolitano> mas não funciona como na versão anterior...
<Rudolf> MPolitano: use a versão anterior, oras
<MPolitano> ¬¬
<MPolitano> invalid utf-8 isso está acontecendo por conta do "sábado" é isso mesmo????
<Rudolf> MPolitano: probably
<henrique111> alguem pode me informar pq eu nao consigo instalar a versao mais recente (12) ?
<henrique111> fala que o kernel nao suporta....
<Rudolf> henrique111: não suporta o que?
<henrique111> nao suporta o ubuntu
<mwallacesd> hahahhaa
<mwallacesd> Incongruente sua descrição
<Cuki> henrique111, acho q vc fez a pergunta errada
<henrique111> eu configurei a bios para iniciar a partir do cd
<cach_new> tarde
<henrique111> e na hora de iniciar fala que o kernel nao suporta
<Cuki> pode ser, q sua maquina no superte o kernel
<cach_new> hj eu to felizão, meu chefe mandou eu colocar ubuntu no desktop do meu trampo pq e so acesso remotoe tal entao to liberado
<Cuki> *suporte
<cach_new> Acontece que eu peguei um sempronzinho e quero saber como deixar o ubuntu 12 com o gnome antigo, sem esse lançador de icones lateral e tudo mais... alguem disponivel para um rapido auxilio?
<Cuki> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome
<Cuki> fundionou pra mim
<henrique111> alguem poderia tentar pelo menos responder minha pergunta ?
<Cuki> vish
<Cuki> tem como digitar o erro pra gente
<Cuki> ?
<cach_new> henrique111, se nao der pra digitar copia e cola no pastebin, procura na net pastebin.com cola a parada la e encaminha a url que gerou pra gente eu nao manjo nada mas de repente
<Celso> henrique111, tive esse mesmo problema aqui e só consegui instalar baixando aquele iso denominada alternative
<Cuki> vc tbm pode instalar o 11.10 e fazer o upgrade pelo manager
<Celso> isso enquanto estava usando o beta1 e beta2
<henrique111> ja baixei por torrent, link ofocial e link alternativo
<henrique111> e todos mostram o mesmo erro
<Cuki> tenta fazer o upgrade pelo 11 entao
<Cuki> qual eh a sua maquina?
<cach_new> henrique111, ubuntu 12 ta pesadao, tenta o 11, o 10, ou ate o 9 para testar
<MPolitano> fiz o que o cash_new sugeriu e funcionou aqui, agora uso o 12 rodando bunito...
<henrique111> minha maquina é um pc q comprei semana passada (veio com w7) e quero migrar para ubuntu (sem dual boot)
<MPolitano> só atualizei do 11.04 pra cima...
<henrique111> mas devido a esse bendito erro nao consigo -.-"
<Neotryno> Galera, o meu Empathy não está mostrando a música que estou ouvindo. já habilitei o plugin no rhythmbox. alguma sugestão?
<Cuki> henrique111, tenta alterar na bios, o tipo de controle do hd
<Celso> no virtualbox pra instalar precisei ativar PAE/NX ,mas na BIOS não encontrei o que deveria mexer
<Cuki> placas mais modernas tem
<pauloolho> cuki
<chm0d-780> Prime-ES
<chm0d-780> ll
<muzgo> boa tarde
<muzgo> como se adiciona um window manager para o qual não se tem pacote na escolha de login do ubuntu?
<muzgo> 11.10
<muzgo> já descobri como fazer, muito obrigado mesmo assim
<Rudolf> alguém usa 3G aí (por modem)?
<marconm> KPatricia: =)
<marconm> oi gata
<[kernel]> ae galera
<[kernel]> o/
<[kernel]> buenas noites
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> Cesar_Augusto: cuki \o
<cuki> ae
<cuki> soup?
<cuki> e o xispirito?
<MrBoss> boa noite
<[kernel]> eae
<KPatricia> marconm oi gato desculpa estava ocupada com pascal
<Prime-ES> boa noite pessoal
<KPatricia> Prime-ES boa noite
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> KPatricia: quem é esse pascal
 * MarconM com ciumes >.<
<KPatricia> ¬¬ ele ja morreu
<MarconM> entao pode falar com ele
<MarconM> =)
<KPatricia> so sobrou a linguagem kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<KPatricia> ^^
<MarconM> KPatricia: eu voltei em 20 min tu nao tava mais
<KPatricia> tudo bem?
 * MarconM foi abandonada de novo
<MarconM> abandonado*
<KPatricia> pois é ne o fuso horario mata muito. acabei indo dormir
<MarconM> KPatricia: tudo sim ... mas infelismente eu ja tenho que ir tomar banho para ir para facul
<MarconM> mas eu votlo cedo hj
<KPatricia> hmm tudo bem, ate
<MarconM> se voce ficar converssamos
<KPatricia> ok
<MarconM> KPatricia: preciso de umas dicas sua no server
<KPatricia> :)
<MarconM> KPatricia: voce usa ql servidor de dados
<MarconM> eu sei mecher no mysql
<KPatricia> estamos lançando uma distro customizada para server :D
<MarconM> legal
<KPatricia> ocupa pouco de hardware
<MarconM> eu to querendo fazer um proejto de pc
<MarconM> para server
<MarconM> mas micro server
<KPatricia> mas é em conjunto com a T&T
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> legal
<MarconM> KPatricia: ja comprou o pcusb
<MarconM> aquele do tamanho de um pendriver
<MarconM> q vem com ubuntu
<MarconM> ja viu ?
<KPatricia> entao seria para servidores bem basicos mesmo, depois quem sabe em um mainframe
<KPatricia> MarconM eu estava vendo na loja
<MarconM> legal
<KPatricia> mas nao encarei nao
<MarconM> quanto q ta ae
<KPatricia> nem perguntei
<MarconM> 12E
<MarconM> hunm
<KPatricia> achei algo sei la estranho
<MarconM> mas é bem barato
<MarconM> KPatricia: é massa demais
<KPatricia> hmmm
<MarconM> manda um para min
<MarconM> q eu passo a grana
<MarconM> auehaueahueha
<KPatricia> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> ve quanto q custa se puder
<KPatricia> so de importação vai custar o tripulo
<MarconM> KPatricia: vai nada
<MarconM> eu sou contador
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> sei os macetes
<KPatricia> vejo sim, assim que amanhecer vejo para vc
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<KPatricia> coisa q nao vai demorar muito
<KPatricia> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> taxa de isenção é comigo msm
<MarconM> \o/
<KPatricia> mmm
<MarconM> falando nisso eu tneho que dar uma resposta para o maninho e ele nao entra mais
<KPatricia> MarconM, acho q vou ficar ate umas 3 am
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> q horas q é ae
<MarconM> 10pm
<MarconM> quase 11
<KPatricia> MarconM, pois é tambem queria falar com ele :-/
<KPatricia> meia noite
<KPatricia> quase 1
<MarconM> ele me pediu para verificar uns impostos para ele
<KPatricia> hmm
<MarconM> para ele importar umas coisas da china
<MarconM> mas ele nao entrou mais
<KPatricia> vixi
<KPatricia> mmmm
<MarconM> falando em china
<KPatricia> coisa da china ching ling
<MarconM> tenho que voltar com o chines
<KPatricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> KPatricia: eu tenho um monte de coisa de la
<MarconM> tem mais de ano ja
<MarconM> e nao deu pau
<KPatricia> mmmm
<KPatricia> ^^
<MarconM> eu compro sempre de la
<MarconM> mas eu tenho amigas la neh
<KPatricia> hauhauahauhau
<MarconM> estudam comigo
<KPatricia> amigas sei MarconM
<MarconM> sim sim
<KPatricia> hehehehe danadinho
<MarconM> me dao aula de chines eu ensino ingles
<KPatricia> mmm
<MarconM> KPatricia: eu quero especializaçao em importação
<MarconM> e exportação
<MarconM> comercio e exterior
<MarconM> chines/ingles/russo/frances
<KPatricia> isto é otimo
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> italiano nao
<MarconM> auehauehauheue
<MarconM> nem ferrando
<KPatricia> :-)
<KPatricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<KPatricia> italiano é o mais facil
<MarconM> sim
<KPatricia> mmm
<KPatricia> MarconM, sim recebi
<MarconM> bom
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> q bom ... o comando funfa
<MarconM> aeuahuehauah
<KPatricia> ^^
<MarconM> nao preciso entrar em pvt
<MarconM> posso ficar no canal e falar no pvt com voce sem muder a janela
<KPatricia> usou /msg?
<MarconM> KPatricia: sim sim
<MarconM> =)
<KPatricia> mmm eu deixo tudo para aparecer no mesmo lugar ^^
<KPatricia> quassel :D
<MarconM> 0.0
 * MarconM nao sabe fazer isso
<KPatricia> :-0 calma um dia vc aprende
<MarconM> :|
<KPatricia> :-D anime-se quem sabe amanha nao seja este dia?
<MarconM> KPatricia: ja vais aux l'ecolé
<MarconM> a biantot
<KPatricia> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> =)
<KPatricia> ^^ legal MarconM
<MarconM> KPatricia: russo e chines é mais massa
<MarconM> mas ainda nao instalei os caracteres aqui
<MarconM> preguiça
<MarconM> nem sei como faz no fedora
<KPatricia> ^^
<MarconM> tenho que instalar o QQ
<MarconM> para falar com eleas
<MarconM> elas
<MarconM> eles usam programa proprio la
<MarconM> ¬¬
<KPatricia> MarconM, ela é boa hein?
<MarconM> KPatricia: sao varias
<MarconM> eu acho q tenho uns 50 contatos
<KPatricia> MarconM, em todos os sentidos :)
<MarconM> soh mulher
<MarconM> KPatricia: sim
<MarconM> muito
<MarconM> =)
<KPatricia> muitoooo
<MarconM> a voz dela é perfeita
<MarconM> ela fala frances =)
<KPatricia> playlist :-),
<MarconM> KPatricia: tu me deve uma
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<KPatricia> vou preparar um lanche ate logo MarconM
<MarconM> KPatricia: bjss amore de noite eu entro
<barna> Salve Salve Galera!
<KPatricia> hehehehe MarconM ^^, vou ver o que consigo para vc
<MarconM> ok
<KPatricia> ola barna
<MarconM> bjss KPatricia
<KPatricia> tah
<barna> KPatricia, olá!
<barna> sumida vc!
<KPatricia> ^^
<KPatricia> so um pouquinho barna
<barna> :)
<barna> bom te "Ver"!
<KPatricia> bom te ver também
<KPatricia> barna, novidades?
<barna> nossa, sim!
<KPatricia> oloco o forshared esta com torrent ^^
<alvaro__> Estou usando a nova versão do ubuntu, porem tenho uma duvida em relação a qual Java usar o JRE 6 ou JRE 7, qual é mais estável?
<alvaro__> Ninguem está utilizando a  nova versão ainda?
<ZZzzZzzz> alvaro_,  sudo apt-get install default-jre   assim o ubuntu escolhe o que pensa que é melhore
<alvaro_> Mas qual ? eu conhecia só o JRE 6. A versão JRE 7 não é uma versão de testes?
<ZZzzZzzz> épa isso nao sei, o java no meu computador so serve para executar os meus estudos en geologia ( minecraft )
<alvaro__> ZZZZZZZZZZZ, voce está versão 12.04?
<ZZzzZzzz> sim
<alvaro__> me diga onde está a pasta do screamsaver neste novo ubuntu, ainda não encontrei ela
<alvaro__> Antigo protetor de tela
<ZZzzZzzz> o 12.04 fez como o gnome3 nao tem mais screensaver
<alvaro__> ?????
<alvaro__> Muito estranho, não tem mesmo?
<ZZzzZzzz> vc decide do tempo que o ecran ta ligado mas ja nao tem mais aquelas linhas todas tontas a rodar
<alvaro__> Achava bem interessante as "proteções de tela" da versão 11.04 que estava utilizando.
<alvaro__> Mas tenho que admitir essa nova versão deixou meu pc, numa velocidade extremamente rápido .  :)
<ZZzzZzzz> as coisas vao no bom sentido,  economia de energia mais vale que o ecran se desligue totalmente que un scrensaver
<alvaro__> Em qual pc colocou essa nova versão?  O meu é um Core2Duo
<ZZzzZzzz>  "nova versão deixou meu pc, numa velocidade extremamente rápido" vc deve tar com un grande  bug  porque ubuntu rapido e estavel chama-se debian :)
<alvaro__> Vamos ver no que dá :0
<alvaro__> Gosto de testar os limites, um pouco rsrsrsrs
<ZZzzZzzz> neste roda un AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor × 6, mas tamben roda nos laptops aki en casa e un ja ten 6 anos
<alvaro__> ZZZZZZZZZZ. Agradeço sua atenção.
<alvaro__> Core 6, reais?
<alvaro__> Meu Deus :O
<alvaro__> Estou esperando os novos processadores da Intel, deve sair no final do ano, vou dar uma "arrumada" na maquina.
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-05
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal...
<sLevin> tou com um problema aqui
<sLevin> meu HD tem apenas coisas do meu trabalho + coisas da universidade, ou seja, códigos e arquivos PDF, etc...
<sLevin> mas acontece que meu HD já está 70% lotado...
<sLevin> acredito que sejam arquivos temporarios...
<sLevin> como eu posso limpar meu cache de arquivos temporarios e coisas do tipo ???
<ZandreBran> sLevin, ôlas, pode ver o uso de espaço de seu HD procurando no dash por analisador de disco.
<sLevin> eu verifico no cairoDock... em um iconezinho...
<sLevin> do dock mesmo
<sLevin> quero eh saber como fazer limpeza de cache etc...
<sLevin> como no windows vc pode usar o CCleaner por exmplo e fazer limpeza de porcarias etc...
<ZandreBran> sLevin, no GNU os arquivos temporários ficam em /tmp que é limpo toda vez que reinica seu micro. o uso de seu HD não vem daí, por isto lhe indiquei a ferramenta para...
<ZandreBran> saber onde está ocupando espaço.
<sLevin> ahhhh OK OK..
<sLevin> captei...
<sLevin> vo verificar aqui
<ZandreBran> sLevin, tranquilo. para ser sincero, no GNU não há necessidade das ferramentas e ou preucupações do windows. tudo meio que se auto organiza sozinho. sem perdas. ao contrário, quanto mais usa melhor fica.
<sLevin> eu tou ligado nisso tudo... só achei estranho que o uso do meu HD era por volta de 20- 30%
<sLevin> e em questão de semanas subiu pra 70%
<ZandreBran> caraca
<sLevin> achei que podiam ser arquivos do tmp
<sLevin> mas vo verificar direitinho
<sLevin> pq eu to fazendo um trabalho da universidade que eh um web-crawler
<sLevin> e fica baixando muita coisa que sei lá...
<ZandreBran> sLevin, no terminal: du -hc /tmp
<sLevin> por mais que eu va apagando ficou sempre aumentando o uso de HD
<sLevin> eh, parece normal...
<sLevin> acho que eu tenho baixado mto material da universidade mesmo... aí de pouquinho em pouquinho vai enchendo...
<sLevin> OK... valeu mesmo ZandreBran
<sLevin> abraço
<sLevin> fui!
<ZZzzZzzz> pois ele vai apagando a lixeira vai enxendo :)
<ZandreBran> ZZzzZzzz, maldita lixeira. A primeira que habilito no nautilus é a opção excluir sem enviar para a lixeira.
<ZandreBran> ainda que no kde temos uma config para determinar seu tamanho; no gnome necas.
<lambertini> exit
<RodrigO23> iai [kernel]
<RodrigO23> boa noite mano
<MarconM> [kernel]:
<MarconM> Kazenin:
<MarconM> KPatricia:
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> ae
<pibarnas> muito legal esse x compositor, o compton.
<KPatricia> MarconM tock-tock
<KPatricia> bom MarconM já é quase 4 AM, vou cochilar um tikin, tchau
<MarconM> 0,9
<MarconM> KPatricia: naooooooooooooo
<MarconM> tu sempre foge de min
<MarconM> alguem vivo
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> maninho:
<MarconM> ta ae fiw
<insano> boa noite
<pablord> banoite
<insano> alguém aí já usou o software inssider no ubuntu?
<leonel> Salve pessoal !
<leonel> Boa noite para todos
<leonel> ou dia !!
<rogerio> boa noite alguém sabe como abilitar o usb no virtual box?
<chm0d-780> devices
<chm0d-780> cd/DVD devices
<chm0d-780> nops
<chm0d-780> usb devices
 * chm0d-780 sono
<RodrigO23> ao galera
<RodrigO23> Boa noite
<rogerio> o erro é este O VirtualBox não está conseguindo acessar os dispositivos USB. Você pode alterar este comportamento acrescentando o seu usuário ao grupo 'vboxusers'. Leia o manual do usuário para uma explicação mais detalhada.
<rogerio> o erro é este
<chm0d-780> ok
<licensed> rogerio, sudo adduser rogerio vboxusers
<Celso> vou nessa
<Celso> boa noite pro 6
<rogerio> licensed Adicionando o usuário `rogerio' ao grupo `vboxusers' ...
<rogerio> Adicionando usuário rogerio ao grupo vboxusers
<rogerio> Concluído.
<rogerio> eu acho que resolveu vou testar
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> e ae
<rogerio> licensed pelo terminal deu certo mas continua dando a mesma mensagem!
<MarconM> boa noite
<licensed> rogerio, seu usuario é rogerio mesmo ne
<licensed> rogerio, tenta sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv restart
<chm0d-780> eu compartilho pasta usb cm o host
<rogerio> licensed digitei  mas ncontinua o mesmo erro
<licensed> rogerio, eh nao sei kra
<MarconM> rogerio: que erro voce esta tendo
<RodrigO23> Boa noite MarconM
<MarconM> abre o terminal e tenta inicicar o vbox pelor terminal
<MarconM> RodrigO23: boa noite
<MarconM> e ve o erro q vai dar
<rogerio> MarconM o erro pelo terminal é este Error opening file for reading: Permissão negada
<rogerio> MarconM alguma dica
<rogerio> licensed valeu pela ajuda
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> boa noite
<chm0d-780> será que seu add uma linha no codigo vboxdrv
<chm0d-780> para add um user
<chm0d-780> esse problema resolve
<MarconM> RodrigO23:
<MarconM> chm0d-780:
<MarconM> nao nao .. esse problema a maioria ja teve
<MarconM> é facim resolver
<MarconM> chm0d-780: tira um print da tela
<MarconM> e manda ae
<chm0d-780> eu estou a ver esse problem agora
<MarconM> chm0d-780: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<MarconM> upa a SS ae
<chm0d-780> não tinha visto ainda
<chm0d-780> http://imagebin.org/211052
<MarconM> chm0d-780: nao quero esse print
<chm0d-780> MarconM está ai
<MarconM> eu quero o print do erro
<MarconM> q da
<MarconM> qual o erro q da
<MarconM> qual OS voce esta usando
<MarconM> qual versao
<chm0d-780> eu não tive erro nenhum
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> entao dexa pra la
<licensed> chm0d-780, vc ta falando pra adicionar o adduser no arq ne
<licensed> pro pessoal nao precisar colocar na mao
<chm0d-780> licensed sim
<chm0d-780> eu notei que este arquivo
<chm0d-780> tem um pequeno erro
<licensed> chm0d-780, é eu consegui entender seu raciocínio
<licensed> por acaso, alguem ta usando amsn no 12.04?
<chm0d-780> cm a conta de root o usb lê normal
<Ricardo__> q versao anda o amsn licensed ?
<Ricardo__> no 12.04
<licensed> Ricardo__, nao tem mais nos repos, pelo visto tem q compilar
<Ricardo__> pior aki no debian ainda é 0.98.3
<Ricardo__> e tem alguns bugs
<Ricardo__> como msgs offline
<Ricardo__> q nao funciona
<Ricardo__> o chromium nao ta funcionando direito tb no facebook
<Ricardo__> deve ser algum prob com java
<Ricardo__> sei la ae uso iceweasel mesmo ehehe
<MarconM> alguem sabe quanto custa mais ou menos
<MarconM> redhat
<MarconM> a licensa
<licensed> Ricardo__, vou tentar compilar.. meus logs tao tudo no amsn, e nao gostei do emesene
<licensed> apesar de ser mais rapido
<Ricardo__> eu sempre gostei do amsn
<MarconM> licensed: eu uso o pidgin msm
<MarconM> para MSN
<Ricardo__> mesmo sabendo q é mais pesado
<Ricardo__> azar
<licensed> Ricardo__, eu tambem kkk
<MarconM> Ricardo__: e ae homi
<MarconM> ta sumido hein
<licensed> MarconM, uso o pidgin pra aim, qq, icq e gtalk.. mas msn nao rola
<Ricardo__> ae MarconM
<MarconM> qq nao tem mais suport
<Ricardo__> falam tri mal do amsn
<Ricardo__> q é pesado e tals
<MarconM> eu uso o QQ msm
<Ricardo__> q é bugado
<Ricardo__> mas continuo usando
<licensed> Ricardo__, mas é mesmo.. feito em tk sux
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<licensed> MarconM, tem sim
<MarconM> licensed: eu uso o QQ
<MarconM> na china eles soh usam QQ
<licensed> MarconM, é em chines ne?
<MarconM> mas é um programa
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu uso para falar com eles
<MarconM> treinar
<licensed> MarconM, entao po o cliente oficial é em chines moh sux
<MarconM> licensed: eu nao achei o QQ no pidgin nao
<MarconM> procurei em todos e nao vi mais
<licensed> MarconM, pera
<licensed> MarconM,
<MarconM> agora esse protocolo foi alterado la
<licensed> http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/wiki/UbuntuUsers
<MarconM> licensed: sim eu ja vi isso
<MarconM> mas nao consegui colocar
<MarconM> ativar saca
<licensed> eu usei isso ai kra
<MarconM> licensed: nao tem problema
<MarconM> tem o QQ para linux
<MarconM> ta instalado aqui
<licensed> eu sei po
<licensed> prefiro no pidgin integrado
<MarconM> acabei de instalar .. ta funcionando q é uma blz
<licensed> eu tava usando ele tb
<MarconM> licensed: cara ... o programa deles principalmente na versao para win
<MarconM> é 100 vezes melhor q o MSN
<MarconM> muito bem feito
<licensed> MarconM, vc fala da rede social talz?
<MarconM> audio perfeito
<MarconM> é tudo agregado
<licensed> eh feito em adobe air, funcionava no linux ate um tempo atrás
<MarconM> QQzone
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> mas foi mudado
<licensed> eh
<MarconM> umas leis loca la
<MarconM> nao sei explicar
<MarconM> elas me falara sobre isso mas tem um tempo
<Ricardo__> MarconM, ta usando q distro?
<MarconM> fedora
<MarconM> e openbsd
<Ricardo__> te ralar
<MarconM> redhat
<Ricardo__> com fedora fedorento
<Ricardo__> ahaahahaha
<licensed> MarconM, tem contato la que envia coisas pro br?
<MarconM> licensed: eu compro direito de la
<licensed> to procurando um intermediador.. os kra la nao sabe enviar pro exterior
<MarconM> eu faço contabilidade internacional
<Ricardo__> MarconM, gnome 3?
<MarconM> exportação e importação
<MarconM> china e brasil
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Ricardo__: sim
<MarconM> ta q é uma blz
<MarconM> aqui
<MarconM> nao deu bug
<MarconM> nao travou
<MarconM> nem nada
<Ricardo__> q grub ele usa?
<MarconM> tenho flash skype tudo
<MarconM> nem sei
<Ricardo__> grub1 ainda?
<MarconM> nem reparei nisso
<Ricardo__> ae é de fuder
<MarconM> acho q é o 2
<MarconM> mas o 2 é mais chato
<Ricardo__> quanto tempo de suporte tem o fedora?
<Ricardo__> so 1 ano?
<MarconM> nao sei
<MarconM> acho q 2
<Ricardo__> acho q nao cara
<Ricardo__> nao existe lts
<MarconM> eu acabei de instalar o redhat
<Ricardo__> em fedora
<MarconM> mas ele soh faz update
<MarconM> se voce tiver serial
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> tem que ter cadastro la
<MarconM> e talz
<MarconM> tnc
<MarconM> auehauehaueaa
<Ricardo__> 13 meses so
<licensed> MarconM, tem pvt ai?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> Ricardo__: tudo bem
<MarconM> minha concentração é no openbsd
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> OpenBSD + xmonad + emacs + café
<Ricardo__> se tivesse 2 anos
<MarconM> \o/
<Ricardo__> de suporte ate dava pra pensar
<Ricardo__> 1 ano é mto pouco
<MarconM> Ricardo__: nao tenho nada q reclamar
<MarconM> ta funcionando perfeito
<Ricardo__> po meu o ext4 mudou algo?
<Ricardo__> pq instalei ubuntu
<Ricardo__> e o debian nao consegue ler a particao dele
<Ricardo__> de jeito nenhum
<Ricardo__> ou é o kernel velho do debian
<MarconM> eu ja volto
<MarconM> 30 min eu volto
<paquistaum> boa noite gente
<licensed> insano, boa noite =D
<insano> licensed, boa noite
<licensed> Ricardo__, ubuntu antigo quando era ext3 nao consegue ler ext4 mesmo
<insano> Alguém já usou o inssider no Ubuntu?
<licensed> insano, eu nao sei nem o que é isso.. tu usa amsn?
<insano> licensed, prefiro o empathy e o pidgin...
<licensed> ah ta
<licensed> adicionei um ppa aqui agora (do amsn) e nao consegui atualizar o repo: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EA8F35793D8809A
<licensed> alguem sabe como conserta isso? nao saco nada de keys
<OliveiraBorges> clear
<OliveiraBorges> fala Galerinha do mau
<OliveiraBorges> na paz de jha
<licensed> resolvi seguindo esse passo http://en.kioskea.net/faq/809-debian-apt-get-no-pubkey-gpg-error
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai que ja mexeu no no-ip
<licensed> bah desisto de tentar compilar o amsn
<MarconM> bb
<MarconM> licensed:
<licensed> MarconM, aew
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> licensed: ta fazendoo que
<MarconM> de bom
<licensed> algum de voces utiliza sensor de temperaturas do pc no conky? meu script nao funciona mais usando acpi
<magnific> alguem aew usa o vivo speedy ?
<Guest294> Olá pessoal, me falaram da deep web hoje e fiquei curioso, mas me falaram que se eu acessar com windows posso pegar diversos virus. Eu tenho o ubuntu aqui e queria saber como acessar por ele. Alguém sabe algum tutorial? Pode ser em inglês mesmo.
<Celso> bom dia
<chm0d-780> opa
<chm0d-780> grande Celso
<chm0d-780> madrugou hein :)
<Celso> chm0d-780, todos os dias estou na loja as 7:00
<Celso> hahaha
<chm0d-780> kkk'
<chm0d-780> e já fica a frente do pc
<chm0d-780> tadinho desse pc
<chm0d-780> não descansa
<Celso> hahahaha
<chm0d-780> kkk'
<Celso> cheguei ja ligo
<chm0d-780> qualquer dia esse pc te foge hein
<chm0d-780> kkkk'
 * chm0d-780 eu aqui falando do outro nem me reparei
<chm0d-780> ^^
<Celso> como dizem os mais antigos....
 * Celso o sujo falando do mau lavado
<Celso> hahahahahahaha
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Celso> fica o dia todo na frente do pc tb.
<chm0d-780> tem que ser neh
<chm0d-780> mal necessário!
<Celso> sim
 * chm0d-780 ou será bem necessário?
<Celso> infelizmente hoje ninguem fica sem PC
<Celso> ou celular
<chm0d-780> é verdade
<chm0d-780> a globalização tem força
 * chm0d-780 KPatricia
<chm0d-780> por acaso ja fizeste a instalação do driver ATI catallyst?
 * chm0d-780 <KPatricia> Ola! Seja Bem-Vindosª "Usuárioª esta ausente, não pode lhe atender, tente novamente mais tarde", Esta foi uma MSG automatica enviada por nosso robo, KGEEK,
<chm0d-780> o plus chegou no internet relay
<juniormachado> Ola pessoal, bom dia.
<Rudolf> dia
<Celso> buenas
<juniormachado> estou usando o precise pangolin e estou tendo um problema com a internet dele
<juniormachado> o download vai muito bem... já upload... nada
<juniormachado> no win7 tá normal... testei por ele...
<juniormachado> alguma ideia ?
<Rudolf> juniormachado: uso do win
<juniormachado> achei que poderia ser dns e editei o resolv.conf e botei um novo dns... não resolvel continua sem upload
<juniormachado> achei que era o firestarter, dai desativei ele... mas mesmo assim não tem upload...
<juniormachado> alguem tem passado por esse problema ?
<logica> bom dia, alguem ai podendo tirar umas duvidas do tipo "noob questions" ?
<juniormachado> digas logicas quem sabe podemos ajudar
<jhones> bom dia!!!
<juniormachado> bom dia
<jhones> estou com problemas da configurar o ssh no ubuntu, será q alguem pode me ajudar?
<xuxuco`aueiz> ola
<drigo> vo reestruturar uma infro lá de uma empresa, e pensei em virtualizar certos serviços, como servidor proxy,ldap, etc, e lá tem uma maquina ruim para cada coisa, então pensei em um servidor bom e virtualizar cada um dos serviços, para caso haja necessidade de mexer, não precise reiniciar tudo, só a vm né
<drigo> então alguém, me indica uma vm para isso?
<drigo> ee que não tenha muito encomodo com driver de rede
<drigo> pois o xenserv me deu esse encomodo, rs
<xuxuco`aueiz> como
<xuxuco`aueiz> adiciono 1 user
<xuxuco`aueiz> ?
<drigo> xuxuco`aueiz:  useradd nomeusuario
<xuxuco`aueiz> [root@184-171-246-12 ~]# useradd pegasos
<xuxuco`aueiz> bash: useradd: command not found
<xuxuco`aueiz> [root@184-171-246-12 ~]#
<xuxuco`aueiz> nao vai
<xuxuco`aueiz> useradd
<xuxuco`aueiz> nem adduser
<xuxuco`aueiz> k
<drigo> xuxuco`aueiz: sudo useradd nome
<xuxuco`aueiz> [root@184-171-246-12 ~]# sudo useradd pcc
<xuxuco`aueiz> sudo: useradd: command not found
<xuxuco`aueiz> [root@184-171-246-12 ~]#
<drigo> o.O
<chm0d-780> :S
<chm0d-780> queres adicionar o user aonde?:S
<xuxuco`aueiz> centos
<chm0d-780> nunca mexi!
<chm0d-780> mas o adduser não funciona?
<drigo> é o mesmo comando chm0d-780
<xuxuco`aueiz> nao funfa
<drigo> xuxuco`aueiz:  já tem grupo para esse usuario?
<chm0d-780> tenta useradd -r
<chm0d-780> ou tenta useradd -d /home/username/
<xuxuco`aueiz> nao vai
<xuxuco`aueiz> nenhum dos 2
<drigo> xuxuco`aueiz:  tu fez algo antes ?
<chm0d-780> não tente atribuir senha para a conta por enquanto
<chm0d-780> ou a conta ja foi criada e está bloqueada
<chm0d-780> use o usermod - L o nomedousuario
<alvaro_> como faço para deixar a ajuda  do libreoffice em portugues  ?
<chm0d-780> xuxuco`aueiz não resolveu?
<alvaro_> Alguem tem alguma ideia?
<Maninho> bom dia =D
<chm0d-780> bom dia '_
<alvaro_> Igualmente  bom dia
<Maninho> KPatricia: dae gata conseguiu resolver a parada do pascal?
<Maninho> =)
<alvaro_> Como faço para conseguir, deixar a ajuda do Libreoffice em portugues?
<alvaro_> Não encontrei essa resposta nem no site da Libreoffice. :(
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-pt-br
<chm0d-780> eu usei somente pt
<chm0d-780> mas acho que ja tem o pacote pt-br
<alvaro_> mas  este pacote foi instalado junto com o 12.04
<chm0d-780> e mesmo assim o não está em portuguÊs?
<alvaro_> A "ajuda" do Libreoffice continua em ingles, só ela, o resto do programa está em portugues.
<chm0d-780> O.o
<alvaro_> O pacote que você sugeriu já está instalado, já conferi.
<chm0d-780> e qual é o seu problema então?
<alvaro_> Trata-se da "Ajuda" do Libreoffice ela é que está em ingles, gostaria de saber se isso é normal ou não?
<chm0d-780> tente atualizar o programa
<alvaro_> como faço?
<alvaro_> Sou meio leigo em relação a Linux Ubuntu
<chm0d-780> sudo add-apt-repository :libreoffice
<chm0d-780> acho que resolve
<alvaro_> vou tentar
<chm0d-780> qual é o seu ambiente gráfico?
<alvaro_> Unity, estou na versão 12.04 LTS
<alvaro_> Error: ':libreoffice' invalid
<chm0d-780> então atualize todos os repositórios cm o sudo apt-get update
<alvaro_> Libreoffice 3.5.2.2
<alvaro_> estou fazendo isso
<alvaro_> vai demorar um pouco a net tá lenta pra chuchu
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<alvaro_> Feito, qual pacote devo instalar?
<chm0d-780> para?
<alvaro_>  A "ajuda" do libreoffice ficar em portugues?
<chm0d-780> verifica se já não está
<alvaro_> Pois continua em ingles
<chm0d-780> caso contrário volte a instalar o pacote portugês
<chm0d-780> depende de si
 * chm0d-780 fome
<pauloolhos> oi
<alvaro_> Caramba, até que enfim deu certo :O
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<alvaro_> CH0D - 780, te agradeço, tinha era um "bug" no proprio Libreoffice rsrsrsrsrs
<chm0d-780> alvaro_ é chm0d-780 :/
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia
<pauloolhos> Como vai sistematico
<RodrigO23> Fala ai pauloolhos
<RodrigO23> iai sistematico
<pauloolhos> Opa
<pauloolhos> Beleza rodrigo
<RodrigO23> blzaa
<telec> bom dia
<dscastro> dia
<dscastro> alguem ae usa serviço de cloud ?
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Olá!
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Bom dia amiguinho! :)
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Resolvel seu problema com o Bacula?
<36DAA8B7E> oi filhode puta
<Javanunes> fios deputAAAAAAAA
<pauloolhos> Rs
<pauloolhos> rs
<Javanunes> eu tenho o sistema operacional alienigena, voces nao
<pauloolhos> Nao acrredito
<Javanunes> dei a senha e usuario do ssh anteriormente e mesmo assim ninguem conseguiu ahahahahahaha
<pauloolhos> voce novamente aqui em pleno sabado
<pauloolhos> aff
<Javanunes> s?bado, um dia como outro qualquer
<pauloolhos> Não é não
<Javanunes> cale sua mente suja
<pauloolhos> O filhote dde alienigena . . .
<pauloolhos> Voce nao percebeu que ninguem ta afim de acessar seu servidor SSh
<pauloolhos> aff
<Javanunes> N?o devemos desistir nos primeiros obst?culos seu idiota, e est? muito enganado a respeito disso, quando vc nao estava aqui, antes de ontem acessaram. Portanto , fique quieto, criatura vil
<pauloolhos> E quem disse que estoou afim de acessar esse seu servidor caseiro ...
<pauloolhos> Me diz pra que !!!
<pauloolhos> Abro aspas " Você é ridículo" Fecha aspas
<sistematico> Javanunes: Véio, se vai tomar um k-line.
<sistematico> Javanunes: Tô avisando heim.
<licensed> só avisando.. se alguem for compilar o amsn, peguem o do svn, que o normal ta bugado
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> licensed: Cara, eu acho MUITO ruim esse app.
<licensed> sistematico, só avisando mesmo po. pode ter alguem que goste ;)
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> Tá certo.
<licensed> sofri aqui pra compilar, e nao existe mais deb
<sistematico> licensed: Cria o pacote.
<Javanunes> Quando um burro vil como vc n?o consegue, ele come?a a desmerecer. Servidores n?o s?o divididos em caseiros, hospitalares e empresariais seu asno, servidores s?o servidores sempre, podendo eu usar solu??es empresariais em casa
<licensed> um dos dev falou que o make deb da versao svn ta bugado ainda
<sistematico> IdleOne: Look.
<licensed> "<vivia> but `make deb` won't work due to a funny bug i don't have time to fix"
<sistematico> licensed: dh_make -e seu@email.com -f ../arquivo.tar.gz
<sistematico> licensed: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<telec> alguem ai tem internet da NET ?
<sistematico> telec: Eu.
<sistematico> telec: NET Virtual 10m.
<sistematico> *Virtua
<telec> sistematico exatamente a que eu tenho
<telec> sistematico mas tá capado d+
<sistematico> Tá um LIXO pra jogar CSS.
<telec> to baixando ubuntu a 300KB/s
<telec> com gerenciador de downloads ainda
<sistematico> telec: Mas torrent eu baixo a 1.1MBps.
<telec> eles tão capando o http
<telec> torrent aqui tb vai a 1.1
<sistematico> telec: Download normal fica por volta de 970KBps.
<telec> sistematico download normal aqui é 290 a 300 e nao tem conversa
<sistematico> telec: Dependendo do server, claro.
<sistematico> telec: Testou com o ISO do Ubuntu?
<sistematico> telec: Por HTTP normal?
<telec> sistematico isso q eu tava baixando pra testar
<telec> http normal
<sistematico> Bah, então tá ruim mesmo.
<telec> mas só http
<telec> pq torrent vai q é uma beleza
<sistematico> telec: O meu só é ruim pra jogar.
<Javanunes> baixa ubuntu no toba
<telec> sistematico em sites nacionais o ping fica bacana
<Javanunes> telec pare de falar g?rias
<telec> sistematico já em internacionais, google por ex, fica 174
<sistematico> telec: traceroute 8.8.8.8
<telec> xo ve
<Javanunes> esse chupeteiro do telec ? aqueles usuarios novatos que entram em forum ate pra ter instru??es de como se fazer um download, cruzes!
<sistematico> telec: Depois dá um ping nas rotas.
<Javanunes> o outro manda e o outro faz, ? um vassalo mesmo ahahaahahha
<telec> Javanunes é ... sou novato mesmo
<sistematico> Javanunes: Conserta seu teclado, depois fala mal do cara.
<sistematico> Num sabe configurar o acento e fica falanda dos outros, bah, que cara chato.
<Javanunes> telec, eu quando era novato, nao ficava em IRC pra ter dicas de como fazer downloads ahahahahahaha
<telec> Javanunes kibon
<Javanunes> sistematico, pra mim o acento est? normal, n?o posso fazer nada.
<sistematico> telec: Tem firewall aí?
<telec> sistematico sim
<Javanunes> telec, kibon n?o, prefiro yogo
<telec> sistematico pfsense
<sistematico> Javanunes: Só pra você, pra todo resto do planeta tá errado.
<telec> sistematico em dual Wan no momento
<Javanunes> ainda por cima se esconde por tr?s de firewall ahahahahahahahah
<sistematico> telec: Desliga pra testar, tentou já?
<telec> sistematico nao acredito q seja ele
<telec> sistematico eu tenho 2 conex de 10 Mb, 1 gvt e outra net
<Javanunes> sistematico, bom, eu sou eu, o resto do planeta , como vc bem falou, ? resto. ahahahahah
<telec> na gvt tá de boa
<sistematico> sistematico, bom, eu sou eu, o resto do planeta , como vc bem falou, -> ? <- resto. ahahahahah
<sistematico> Javanunes: Vai por mim, seu teclado tá desconfigurado.
<sistematico> Javanunes: Todos os acentos aparecem como uma ?
<telec> Javanunes você parece ser bem esperto né
<Javanunes> t? n?o viu, eu fa?o sites e programo, se tivesse aqui, eu logo saberia, vc quer um print de tela?
<Javanunes> oi pentium233
<sistematico> Javanunes: Digita sysinstall aí e configura seu teclado.
<sistematico> heh
<telec> sistematico isso ai é a codificação do cliente irc
<Javanunes> ao uso freebsd
<Javanunes> nao
<sistematico> Javanunes: sysinstall só funciona no FreeBSD.
<Javanunes> eu so nao te mando um print daqui pois vc vai achar que ? virus
<telec> print do que ?
<Javanunes> isso, screenshot na linguagem de voces
<sistematico> Javanunes: Posta no ImageShack.us né esperto.
<sistematico> Javanunes: Ou acha que só da por DCC :\
<Javanunes> putz, prefiro mandar o print pra ti
<sistematico> Num quero.
<telec> quer mostrar que sabe programar ?
<telec> que emocionante.
<Javanunes> sistematico, entao nao posso fazer nada, vc se borra nas cuecas so de receber um print, imagino que seu sistema seuja bem seguro
<telec> Javanunes na boa, você tá parecendo um muleque de 16 anos.
<sistematico> Javanunes: Faça um favor para você e todos que estão aqui, vai dormir amigo.
<sistematico> Javanunes: Sai de casa, vai passear, sei lá.
<sistematico> telec: Deve ter até menos viu.
<telec> sistematico é ...
<telec> muleque de 16 anos é mais maduro que isso
<sistematico> telec: Vou jogar que eu ganho mais, esse Javanunes é muito chato, num dá não bixo.
<telec> sistematico isso ae
<sistematico> telec: Qualquer coisa manda uma MSG no E-mail ou GTalk: lucas@sistematico.org
<sistematico> Inté pro 6.
<telec> sistematico rgr até mais
<Javanunes> ta a? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/capturadetela20120505s1.png/
<Javanunes> o viado saiu, ia mostrar os acentos pra ele em http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/capturadetela20120505s1.png/
<pauloolhos> rr
<Javanunes> bizonhos
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Gostaria de falar com uma senhorita chama antonines
<RodrigO23> /mode $me +x
<Javanunes> gays
<IdleOne> Javanunes: That is enough.
<RodrigO23> flw ai galera
<Known_problems> no gerenciador de arquivos nautilus, antes havia um campo onde mostra os caminhos das pastas... no ubuntu 10.10, o nautilus naum vi. com que ativa?
<Known_problems> pois preciso inserir um caminho especifico. e naum encontro onde.
<Known_problems> ou seja, na barra de localizacao, dava antes de inserir o caminho que vc queria, agora a barra so informa onde vc esta.
<Celso> Known_problems, ainda existe este caminho
<Celso> aqui aparece um icone de um HD
<Celso> home
<Celso> Documentes
<Celso> Documentos
<Celso> só não aparece as barras
<Known_problems> pois eh, eu quero escrever smb/
<Known_problems> pois eh, eu quero escrever smb://meuserver/compartilhamento
<Known_problems> e onde que escrevo isso..
<Celso> em rede não dá?
<Known_problems> Celso, eu quero a campo pra digitar isso...
<Known_problems> pq as vezes eu preciso
<Celso> Known_problems, no icone da pasta home deve ter essa opcao
<Celso> conectar ao servidor
<Celso> em tipo
<Known_problems> Celso, eu sei que tem... porem eu quero digitar... logo..
<Known_problems> pq eu ja sei o caminho.
<Celso> em servidor ja tentou digitar?
<Celso> e colocar a porta
<Known_problems> e as vezes para setar um acesso a pasta quaquer.
<Celso> Known_problems, não uso samba ,mas acho que ai talves de certo
<Celso> nao custa tentar
<Celso> localização tambem pode dar certo
<Celso> ele abre local pra digitar
<telec> ae pessoal
<telec> boa tarde, alguem pode me ajudar a achar a java_home ?
<telec> preciso setar essa variavel
<telec> mas nao faço ideia de onde pode estar
<Celso> telec  quer achar o diretorio do java?
<telec> Celso isso, no caso seria "/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_07/bin/java"
<telec> mas não existe
<telec> isso é oq tá no tuto
<Celso>  find / -name java
<Celso>  /usr/share/java
<telec> agora eu fiquei na duvida
<telec> se ele quer o binario ou a pasta
<Celso> rsrsrrsrsrs
<Celso> bom galera
<Celso> preciso dar uma
<Celso> saida
<Celso> até mais
<telec> até :)
<Known_problems> Celso, flw.
<hard> boa tarde. Ubuntu roda liso no pen driver, mas quando instala fica lento e com a resolução totalmente fora de padrão...
<Coelhinha> boa tarde
<pauloolhos> oi
<Known_problems> comando que visualiza o mac dos dispositivos sem ser o ifconfig?
<chm0d-780> o arp tambem faz isso
<chm0d-780> só que tbm visualisa a conex
<Known_problems> arp  ja taquei um monte de parametro nada
<chm0d-780> arp -a
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Tarde, galerinha... Uma pequena ajuda por aqui...
<Azzrael> boa tarde
<Francisco_Favaro> conecto à internet através de um roteador, só que minha conexão requer login e senha dentro do navegador para conectar. Mas quando conecto no roteador, a págima de login e senha não aparece. Alguma dica ?
<chm0d-780> a conexão está ativa?
<chm0d-780> :s
<Francisco_Favaro> Sim, está.
<Francisco_Favaro> O Servidor é ligado diretamente no roteador, somos em 4 pessoas que utilizam a conexão por ele. Todos que usam windows, estão acessando normalmente, mas eu, que uso apenas ubuntu, não consigo.
<chm0d-780> e o que vc quer de concreto?
<Francisco_Favaro> ao conectar o roteador, a primeira página que deveria ser aberta no navegador seria a de login e senha, para acessar minha conexão à internet, mas a página não é carregada.
<Known_problems> chm0d-780, acho que qui num vai funfa, pq naum tem coneccao
<chm0d-780> Francisco_Favaro então abra ela tu
<chm0d-780> com o endereço loopback
<chm0d-780> ou com o ip do server mesmo
<Francisco_Favaro> vou tentar...
<chm0d-780> Known_problems pra que precisa do mac
<Francisco_Favaro> Volto já, pra dizer se deu certo0.
<chm0d-780> se não tem conexão
<chm0d-780> mesmo assim o arp -a mostra
<Known_problems> ChanServ, naum sei pq carga dagua, wifi ta funcionando, porem naum aparece no ifconfig.
<Known_problems> tenho que descobri o mac da wifi, pra cadastra-lo no AP
<Azzrael> pode ser apenas um erro de configuração de IP. Já verificou ?
<Known_problems> Azzrael, naum tem IP pois pega via DHCP
<lucascastro> estou com um hd que tem o ubuntu instalado.
<lucascastro> montei um ambiente chroot e estou tentando mudar a senha ou adicionar outro usuário mais não está dando certo
<lucascastro> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<deusr> opa
<deusr> alguém vivo por ai?
<deusr> alguém aqui usa o driver da bcm4313?
<Known_problems> tem um splash mais legal para ubuntu 10.10 ?  aqui ta aparecendo tipo console o nome ubuntu 10.10
<servidor> po
<MarconM> boa tarde minha gente
<telec> boa
<mwallacesd> =)
<MarconM> mwallacesd: e ae
<mwallacesd> opa e ae blz MarconM
<MarconM> mwallacesd:
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> xispirito: ganhei redhat
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> ganhou?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> niver
<MarconM> MUHA HA HA
<xispirito> =D
<MarconM> morra de inveja mortal
<xispirito> eu quero uma cópia
<xispirito> ^^
<MarconM> xispirito: nao
<MarconM> eu baixei para testar dae falei com uma amigo q gostei
<MarconM> e to com fedora
<MarconM> ele disse se eu queria
<MarconM> de presente
<MarconM> tipo ... ele me vendeu
<MarconM> a serial
<MarconM> mas por 30,00
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> então eu prefiro CentOS
<MarconM> a serial do desktop custa
<MarconM> 85
<MarconM> xispirito: nemmmmm
<MarconM> eu prefiro red
<xispirito> tem serial, eu fujo
<MarconM> nao gostei do centos
<MarconM> xispirito: nao é serial
<MarconM> é cadastro
<MarconM> voce pode usar ele
<MarconM> mas ele nao atualiza
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> então eu não uso =D
<xispirito> sou um tanto radical neste ponto
<MarconM> xispirito: fedora
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> tem o CentOS cara, é o redhat igual
<MarconM> xispirito:
<MarconM> xo te falar
<MarconM> e o site
<MarconM> bora mecher amanha
<xispirito> sim, esta semana teve dias de eu chegar 22:30 do trabalho 0.0
<xispirito> acho que na próxima alivia
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> bom
<MarconM> vou configurar o mysql
<xispirito> eu vou ter que usar mysql, a não ser que ache host com postgre
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> xispirito: para web mysql é o melhor
<MarconM> e tem o phpmyadmin q é muito bom
<MarconM> xispirito: eu tenho preguiça de configurar o centos
<MarconM> prefiro pagar
<MarconM> ainda mais por 30,00
<MarconM> para pagar no fim do ano
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito: redhat com xmonad =)
<xispirito> se eu tivesse uma empresa com necessidade de assistencia ao pessoal, pagaria e deixaria a bomba com a redhat
<xispirito> mas para mim eu não pago
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> xispirito: bom
<MarconM> o fedora ta sussa aqui
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> aqui também está sussa =D
<MarconM> xispirito: vou fazer a prova do crc
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> eu quero tirar o crc 2 anos antes de termianr a facul
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> dae eu vou ta metido
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> metido eu vou estar com uns vinte sacos de dinheiro
<xispirito> daqueles dgrandes
<mwallacesd> nunca paguei por uma licença en toda minha experiencia com softwares em geral, e não penso em pagar.
<xispirito> eu digo o mesmo, para meu uso pessoal não tenho porque pagar
<MarconM> xispirito: instalando xmonad
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> baixando OpenBSD
<MarconM> irra
<MarconM> nao aguentei
<xispirito> normal, sem xmonad, sem alegria
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> aprendeu rapido neh
<MarconM> aeuaheuha
<xispirito> é...mas aprendi =D
<MarconM> xispirito:
<mwallacesd> Tanto no âmbito pessoal como profissional as alternativas livres cobrem todas, excepcionalmente todas minhas necessidades.
<MarconM> o centos é rpm
<MarconM> mwallacesd:
<xispirito> MarconM, assim como redhat
<MarconM> xispirito: bora fazer um projeto ltsp
<MarconM> mwallacesd: olha isso ae http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ9PRzIyzFA
<xispirito> mwallacesd, eu só pagaria no caso de ter duzentas pessoas precisando de assistencia...dai pagaria para a redhat assumir
<mwallacesd> Claro que se entende que SL não significa gratis, porém tem muita coisa na faixa que quebra em operabilidade qualquer software propietário.
<mwallacesd> =)
<xispirito> MarconM, bora fazer aeroplano de hidrogenio =D
<mwallacesd> Com uma certificação 101/102 qualquer um pode abrir uma escolinha de inclusão digital e a inversão inicial é minima.
<MarconM> eu ja to fazendo
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> esqueceu
<MarconM> tem um amigo meu que usa linux
<MarconM> q veio morar aqui
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> ele é mais loco q o batman
<xispirito> mwallacesd, escolinha de inclusão? e é rentável isto?
<MarconM> escolinha de info
<MarconM> vixi maria
 * MarconM corre muito 0.0 sem olhar para traz
<MarconM> xispirito: cola o seu xmonad.hs ae
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> minha escolinha de info ia ser massa, ensinar BSD, engenharia reversa, buffer overflow...
<MarconM> preguiça de configurar um agora
<MarconM> aeuhaeuhauahea
<xuxuco`aueiz> http://diversao.terra.com.br/gente/noticias/0,,OI5756583-EI13419,00-Advogado+diz+que+C+Dieckmann+foi+chantageada+com+fotos+intimas.html
<xispirito> MarconM, o meu é para xfce
<telec> alguem ai conhece o Apache Nutch ?
<MarconM> hunmn
<xispirito> se quer ver de curioso mostro, mas não te serve eu acho MarconM
<MarconM> xispirito: ja volto
<MarconM> vou relogar no xmonad
<MarconM> para ver se deu certo
<MarconM> ok
<xispirito> xmonad --replace?
<xispirito> err
<mwallacesd> MarconM, cara eu não entendi o que tem a ver o link que vc me mandou pow, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ9PRzIyzFA  ???
<mwallacesd> Oo
<mwallacesd> Haha
<xispirito> mwallacesd, os links que o MarconM manda são totalmente random
<xispirito> não vai atrás =D
<mwallacesd> Ok Hahaha.
<mwallacesd> xispirito, mas que rentável,excelente retorno de inversão, minimo de impostos.
<xispirito> tem abatimento nas taxas...vi falar
<marconm> xispirito: agora tenho que colocar a xmobar
<marconm> =)
<mwallacesd> O segredo esta na ubicação. Tem que ser em comunidades menos desenvolvidas.
<xispirito> mwallacesd, é de se pensar
<Known_problems> penando aqui pra fazer o BB funcionar... no meu ubuntu 10.10
<Known_problems> um repositorio que ainda tenha o sun-java?
<marconm> xispirito:
<marconm> prontin
<marconm> soh uns agustes depois
<marconm> pra mostrar bateri
<xispirito> eu gosto assim: http://imagebin.org/211195
<marconm> xispirito: soh de pensar em configurar tudo de novo
<marconm> afffs /o\
<xispirito> com tabs: http://imagebin.org/211193
<xispirito> marconm, guarda as conf né
<marconm> eu tenho
<marconm> mas é q ta no dropbox
<marconm> eu perdi a senha q tava no HD
<marconm> aaaa verdade eu nao te falei neh
<marconm> eu formatei o HD externo e do note
<marconm> perdi tudo /o\
<xispirito> ahauaehuhuahua
<marconm> xispirito:
<marconm> vou desligar
<marconm> vou dormir um poco
<marconm> ja ja eu entro
<marconm> flwwww
<xispirito> ok
<telec> pessoal, ajudem-me a nao ficar careca
<telec> estou arrancando os cabelos por causa desse Apache Nutch
<xispirito> a parte do Butch eu desconheço...
<xispirito> #Nutch
<telec> é ... nao tem ninguem =\
<telec> Apache Nutch é um prog pra fazer crawler em sites
<telec> mas tá dificil fazer isso funcionar
<xispirito> não tem nada relacionado a nutch no gerenciador de pacotes daqui...você tirou da onde este aplicativo?
<telec> ele nao tem pacote, só no site ... nutch.apache.org
<telec> http://nutch.apache.org
<xispirito> já leu? http://wiki.apache.org/nutch/NutchTutorial
<telec> já segui o tuto
<telec> mas da uns erros
<xispirito> e você tem apache rodando ae?
<telec> ele faz metade do serviço só
<telec> tenho, mas o nutch nao tem nada haver com o apache web server
<xispirito> eu achei que você estaria tentando fazer um search engine pessoal
<telec> xispirito exatamente
<telec> o motor de busca roda em tomcat
<telec> que é o solr
<xispirito> bom, cola os erros pra galera ver ae ou se for grande, em algum paste, quem puder ajuda
<telec> SolrIndexer: starting at 2012-05-05 18:23:54
<telec> Adding 11 documents
<telec> java.io.IOException: Job failed!
<xispirito> ótimo, já elucidou 50% da caminhada...você instalou o jdk da sun ou openjdk?
<telec> hum
<telec> foi o openjdk
<xispirito> bom, tem app que só funciona com jdk da sun
<telec> humm
<telec> quando eu mando instalar o tomcat ele já instala o openjdk
<xispirito> eu já volto
<xispirito> verifique também as dependencias que o nutch exige, já que foi instalado à parte...
<telec> humm
<telec> irei verificar
<telec> ae, alguem sabe o comando pra instalar o java jdk da sun ?
<Known_problems> telec, to na mesma... tentando localizar um repositorio que tenha o mesmo.
<Known_problems> pois to com pregui de fazer-lo na mao
<telec> :\
<Known_problems> qual a versao do teu ubuntu?
<telec> 10.04
<Known_problems> pior que a ubuntu fresca... cada versao do ubuntu eh uma gambiarra pra fazer funcionar o java
<Known_problems> telec, se queres faze-lo manual faca isso? http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Banco-do-Brasil-no-Ubuntu-10.04-%28Sun-Java-funcionando%29
<telec> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67909/how-do-i-install-oracles-jdk-6
<telec> vo fazer esse na mão
<Known_problems> telec, qual a finalidade do teu java?
<telec> Known_problems rodar um tomcat, nutch e solr
<Known_problems> telec, ah entao eh mais em baixo... rs
<telec> eaheaheaheaheah
<Known_problems> telec, desenvolver ?
<telec> Known_problems to tentando rodar um motor de buscas caseiro
<Known_problems> ah ta, se fosse desenvolver.... bom eh fazer mesmo tudo na munheca.
<telec> por mim eu dava um apt-get e pronto
<telec> mas nao tá funcionando no openjdk
<cuki> telec, eh so vc baixar, colocoar em algum lugar e setar o path q vai rolar normal....
<telec> cuki to baixando um .bin da oracle, vamo ve se vai
<telec> instalou
<cuki> blz
<cuki> <0/
<cuki> <0/
<cuki> \0/
<cuki> agora sim
<telec> alarme falso
<telec> nao instalou nao
<cuki> telec, oq aconteceu?
<telec> cuki não era instalador
<cuki> pq, a jvm eh so rodar, nao eh necessario instalacao d nda
<licensed> quem usa conkyforecast ai? nao to conseguindo colocar 2 ${image} juntas
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-06
<jhones> boa noite
<jhones> estou tentando instalar um servidor ssh no ubuntu
<jhones> + não tá funcionando
<Guest77161> boa noite
<chm0d-780> seguiu os passos certos jhones?
<chm0d-780> boa noite pra 6
<Guest77161> eu estou com dificuldades em, instalar uma plca de tv avermedia M799
<Guest77161> AJ
<jhones> acho que sim....
<jhones> instalei o servido e o cliente
<jhones> criei o ddns
<Guest77161> alguém já conseguiu instalála no ubuntu?
<chm0d-780> tem algum aplicativo de suporte ao ssh
<chm0d-780> ?
<jhones> já revirei os tutoriais da net....
<chm0d-780> tem algum aplicativo de suporte ao ssh?
<Guest77161> placa avermedia hibryd dh m799  como instá-lo no ubuntu?
<Guest77161> corrigindo   placa de tv pci-e avermedia hd pró m799
<chm0d-780> jhones confira a conf do sshd_config
<jhones> instalei o nomachine
<jhones> segui todos os tutoriais possiveis
<chm0d-780> tenta com o putty
<jhones> já fiz isso...
<chm0d-780> volta a editar o sshd_config
<jhones> só dá conexão recusada
<chm0d-780> qual porta vc usou?
<jhones> 22
<jhones> criei o ddns jhoneslobato.zapto.org
<chm0d-780> digite ssh 127.0.0.1
<jhones> já fiz isso...
<jhones> e não consigo nada....
<chm0d-780> qual a info que dá?
<jhones> sudo apt-get install gtk3-engines-unico gtk2-engines-pixbuf gtk2-engines-murrine
<jhones> desculpa...
<jhones> não é isso
<chm0d-780> =L
<jhones> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae i686)
<jhones>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<jhones> Last login: Sat May  5 20:39:04 2012 from localhost
<chm0d-780> qual é o erro?=L
<chm0d-780> posta os dados do arquivo /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<chm0d-780> no pastebin
<jhones> ok..
<jhones> vltei...
<jhones> # Package generated configuration file
<jhones> # See the sshd_config(5) manpage for details
<jhones> # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<jhones> Port 22
<jhones> # Use these options to restrict which interfaces/protocols sshd will bind to
<jhones> #ListenAddress ::
<jhones> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<jhones> Protocol 2
<jhones> # HostKeys for protocol version 2
<jhones> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<jhones> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<jhones> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<jhones> #Privilege Separation is turned on for security
<jhones> UsePrivilegeSeparation yes
<jhones> # Lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key
<jhones> KeyRegenerationInterval 3600
<jhones> ServerKeyBits 768
<jhones> # Logging
<jhones> SyslogFacility AUTH
<jhones> LogLevel INFO
<jhones> # Authentication:
<jhones> LoginGraceTime 120
<jhones> PermitRootLogin yes
<jhones> StrictModes yes
<jhones> RSAAuthentication yes
<jhones> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<jhones> #AuthorizedKeysFile	%h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<jhones> # Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files
<jhones> IgnoreRhosts yes
<jhones> # For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh_known_hosts
<jhones> RhostsRSAAuthentication no
<jhones> # similar for protocol version 2
<chm0d-780> pastebin =L
<jhones> HostbasedAuthentication no
<Pskol> ihuuuuu
<jhones> # Uncomment if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for RhostsRSAAuthentication
<jhones> #IgnoreUserKnownHosts yes
<jhones> # To enable empty passwords, change to yes (NOT RECOMMENDED)
<jhones> PermitEmptyPasswords no
<jhones> # Change to yes to enable challenge-response passwords (beware issues with
<jhones> # some PAM modules and threads)
<jhones> ChallengeResponseAuthentication no
<jhones> # Change to no to disable tunnelled clear text passwords
<chm0d-780> stop
<jhones> #PasswordAuthentication yes
<chm0d-780> stop
<jhones> # Kerberos options
<jhones> #KerberosAuthentication no
<jhones> #KerberosGetAFSToken no
<jhones> #KerberosOrLocalPasswd yes
<jhones> #KerberosTicketCleanup yes
<jhones> # GSSAPI options
<jhones> #GSSAPIAuthentication no
<jhones> #GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes
<jhones> X11Forwarding yes
<jhones> X11DisplayOffset 10
<jhones> PrintMotd no
<jhones> PrintLastLog yes
<jhones> TCPKeepAlive yes
<jhones> #UseLogin no
<jhones> #MaxStartups 10:30:60
<jhones> #Banner /etc/issue.net
<jhones> # Allow client to pass locale environment variables
<jhones> AcceptEnv LANG LC_*
<jhones> Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<chm0d-780> posta isso no pastebin
<jhones> # Set this to 'yes' to enable PAM authentication, account processing,
<jhones> # and session processing. If this is enabled, PAM authentication will
<jhones> #
<jhones> chm0d-780
<jhones> qual o caminho
<jhones> ?
<jhones> http://pastebin.com/acMh76GD
<Psykhe> caraeo...
<Psykhe> zoneou tudo!
<chm0d-780> quando vc tenta se conectar vem connection refused?
<Psykhe> netstat -ant
<Psykhe> veja se a porta ta aberta, rs.
<SeuMadruga> Opa
<SeuMadruga> boa noite
<chm0d-780> noite
<Pskol> boa
 * chm0d-780 pergunta estupida:)tens instalado openssh-server?
 * chm0d-780 no servidor
<jhones> sim instalei..
<jhones> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA
<jhones> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA
<jhones> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA
<jhones> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:17500           0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA
<jhones> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.4:60233       173.194.73.125:5222     ESTABELECIDA
<jhones> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.4:47641       174.143.119.91:8001     ESTABELECIDA
<jhones> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.4:52606       199.47.219.147:80       ESTABELECIDA
<jhones> tcp       38      0 192.168.2.4:45315       199.47.219.159:443      ESPERANDO_FECHAR
<jhones> tcp       38      0 192.168.2.4:34884       199.47.219.160:443      ESPERANDO_FECHAR
<jhones> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.4:52013       74.125.234.194:443      ESTABELECIDA
<jhones> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.4:46851       74.125.234.214:443      ESTABELECIDA
<jhones> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    OUÇA
<jhones> tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    OUÇA
<xGrind> jhones, Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste
<chm0d-780> dá uma olhada jhones http://pastebin.com/LcC6VbbS
<chm0d-780> e tenta corregir ai
<jhones> blz
<chm0d-780> mas faz um backup do seu original
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<RodrigO23> iai Psykhe
<Psykhe> fala mano!!!
<Psykhe> de boa ae?
<RodrigO23> opa de boa
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal !!
<sLevin> preciso de uma ajuda com SSH...
<sLevin> que ativar os dispositivos gráficos...
<sLevin> que no meu vieram por default desativados...
<sLevin> e acontece uma coisa...
<sLevin> no meu tem assim "#   ForwardX11 no"
<sLevin> e eu preciso, obviamente, mudar o NO para YES...
<sLevin> só que estou na duvida em tirar o "#"
<sLevin> isso eh um comentario de Shell Scripting ???
<sLevin> ou algum token interpretado que precisa fica onde está ???
<sLevin> esqueci de falar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> isso eh no arquivo /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<sLevin> AJUDAAAAAAA
<chm0d-780> o # é para reitirar o comentário
<chm0d-780> retirar*
<telec> # é comentario
<sLevin> como suspeitava....
<chm0d-780> sim desculpa
<sLevin> VALEU GALERA!
<chm0d-780> se tirares ele
<chm0d-780> retira o comentário
<sLevin> OK OK OK
<sLevin> VALEU MESMO!
<telec> mas que lindo!
<telec> instalei o tomcat
<telec> e ele instalou o openjdk
<telec> =\
<telec> e eu tinha acabado de instalar o sun-java
<RodrigO23> Alguem ai ja usou o Apache Cassandra?
<Pskol> Apache Cassandra? nnunca vi essa versao
<RodrigO23> sim apache  cassandra
<RodrigO23> o Facebook ajudou a projetar
<RodrigO23> ele ja tem um banco de dados relacional
<RodrigO23> http://cassandra.apache.org/
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> boa
<pauloolhos> a todos
<pibarnas> boa
<bonobo> pessoas, estou usando um live usb e estou tentando installar o ddrescue... o apt-get parece funcionar, faz tudo o que tem que fazer, mas na hora de executar dah 'command not found'. Alguem tem alguma dica do que seja?
<wendell> alguem aki usa o xubuntu?
<telec2> bonobo qual o comando vc tá tentando dar no terminal
<bonobo> telec2 eu listei o repo universe no sources.list (acho que fiz certo, nao deu erro) e rodei sudo apt-get install ddrescue
<barna> wendell, ubuntu com xfce?
<telec2> e ai bonobo
<bonobo> aparentemente deu certo. baixou, descompactou, processou triggers, tudo normal. Se eu tento de novo ele diz que j'a est'a instalado
<telec2> bonobo qual o comando vc tá tentando
<pibarnas> wendell: lubuntu
<bonobo> which ddrescue. Nao me retorna nada
<pauloolhos> o Ubuntu é umainfinidade...
<telec2> bonobo oq vc tá digitando no terminal cola ai
<wendell> barba: usava o ubuntu 12.04, instalei do zero o xubuntu 12
<pauloolhos> Sempre aparece alguem com uma duvida
<wendell> *barna
<barna> eu to usando o ubuntu studio 12.04 q usa xfce como interface!
<wendell> n conheço esse ubuntu studio
<wendell> é leve?
<barna> ubuntu modificado pra edição audio/video/imagem!
<bonobo> telec2, duas linhas: $ sudo apt-get install ddrescue \ $ which ddrescue
<barna> sim super leve e rapido!
<Grunge> hey pessoal minha distro quebrou apos a atualizaçao
<telec2> bonobo pq o which
<wendell> vou baixar aki
<wendell> vlw pela dica ;P
<bonobo> pra saber onde esta instalado. forca do habito. se eu tento rodar o ddrescue da forma que eu quero (sudo ddrescue -v /dev/sda /dev/sdb) da command not found
<barna> wendell, bazicamente é o xubuntu com kernel modificado e milhares de programas pré-instalados!
<wendell> barna, já é uma mão na roda ;P
<Grunge> alguem tem uma boa ideia afim de me ajudar ?
<telec2> bonobo será que esse é mesmo o nome do executavel ?
<barna> wendell, pra mim q trabalho com video/audio/imagem é perfeito!
<barna> Grunge, qual o erro q ta dando?
<bonobo> telec sim, certeza
<wendell> barna, amanhã testo ele
<wendell> vlw
<barna> wendell, falow!
<wendell> esse unity não gostei mesmo =/
<barna> 2
<telec2> bonobo vai ter que ver se o binario existe
<telec2> bonobo e conferir o PATH
<Grunge> barna: Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<bonobo> telec2 onde devo procurar? /usr/bin ?
<Grunge> libc-dev-bin : Depende: libc6 (> 2.15) mas 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 está instalado
<telec2> bonobo comece por /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin
<Grunge> libc6 : Depende: libc-bin (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.1)
<Grunge> libnih-dbus1 : Depende: libnih1 (= 1.0.3-4ubuntu9) mas 1.0.3-4ubuntu2 está inst
<bonobo> nao esta em nenhum destes /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<telec2> bonobo da uma olhada em /usr/share
<bonobo> telec2 esta linha acima eh meu PATH, e o which faz exatamente isso: procura nesses dirs o executavel passado como param
<bonobo> telec2 nada tbm
<telec2> bonobo ve se tem a pasta do app em /usr/share
<bonobo> telec2 nao tem. vai de dbus-1 para debconf
<Grunge> hey people...oq faço ?
<telec2> bonobo q distro vc usa
<Grunge> recorro as slackers...rsr
<bonobo> telec2 pelo jeito nao instalou... mas estranho que nao deu erro. Estou usando o precise num usb (estou tentando clonar meu disco em um hd externo)
<wendell> barna: tow vendo um review dele na versão 11.10, completo o/
<telec2> bonobo find / -name ddrescue
<barna> desculpa, tava tirando fotos da lua!
<barna> ela ta linda hoje!
<barna> Grunge, os seus reps estão corretos?
<bonobo> telec2 /usr/share/doc/ddrescue
<barna> Grunge, qual versão vc ta usando?
<Grunge> 11.10
<telec2> bonobo deixa ele procurar ai
<bonobo> telec2 terminou ja. foi instantaneo
<telec2> hum
<telec2> e nao parece ser ali
<bonobo> telec2 rs, nao. o apt-get me enganou! >:(
<barna> Grunge, vc inseriu rep de outra versão???
<Grunge> barna: apos a atualizaçao houve isso, apesar de ter apresentado erro quando tentei instalar o i2p, tive q mudar alguma coisa la, na chave nao sei bem ao certo !
<telec2> bonobo é ... estranho
<telec2> só instalou a doc
<barna> Grunge, procura canais de software ou algo do tipo ai!
<barna> eu to no ubuntu studio, é um pouco diferente aki!
<bonobo> telec2 neh... na verdade isso seria so um passo do problema, estou tentando clonar este disco ja faz uns 3 fds... cada tentativa eh um problema diferente
<Grunge> barna: flw...vlw !
<bonobo> telec2 deixa pra la entao. valeu pela ajuda! flw
<telec2> bonobo flws
<barna> Grunge, na aba outros softwares, v se no final de cada linha ta escrito onieric xxx ou se ta outro nome!
<barna> tipo natty, precise, maverick, lucid etc....
<Silas_> Alguem aqui poderia me ensinar como recompilar o kernel do ubuntu?
<Grunge> barna: mas eu nao to achando esse lugar
<Grunge> barna:   e no synaptic ?
<barna> dentro do synaptic vc pode clicar em configurações>repositorios
<Grunge> barna: achei... tem uma porçao deles
<barna> o kra entra, pede informação e sai! ta achando q a gente aki é o google????
<barna> Silas_: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Kernel-321-no-Ubuntu-1004-ou-Superior
<barna> Grunge, faz um print da aba outros softwares pra mim!
<barna> e paste no www.2shared.com
<Grunge> barna: mas da pra colar aqui ?
<barna> faz uma imagem é mais facil!
<barna> posta no 2shared e me manda o link
<Grunge> barna: poxa girl...ai vc me pegou hein, quital uma conexao remota ?
<barna> abre o synaptic, aperta a tecla PrtSc, ele vai tirar uma foto da sua tela!
<barna> salva o arquivo, entra no site www.2shared.com e faz um upload, ele vai te falar o link donde ta o arquivo!
<Grunge> ok
<barna> tipo isso! cabei de bater e postar!
<barna> http://www.2shared.com/photo/R51jI2vO/lua.html
<iManu> boa noite
<iManu> alguém aí já conseguiu usar bluetooth no ubuntu 12.04 ?
<iManu> tenho um sony vaio vpceg instalei o ubuntu 64 bits
<iManu> e tudo funcionou bem, menos o bluetooth
<barna> iManu, da um lspci e lsusb e pastebin o resultado!
<iManu> blza
<Grunge> barna: http://dc98.2shared.com
<barna> depois desse a pagina vai re-recaregar!
<barna> pega o link q aparece na primeira caixa!
<barna> Grunge, vai ser tipo esse! http://www.2shared.com/photo/R51jI2vO/lua.html
<Grunge> ?
<Grunge> eu ja fiz, vc nao viu ?
<Grunge> barna: http://dc98.2shared.com
<barna> Grunge, vc abriu a imagem, clicou em upload certo?
<barna> Grunge, ai ele deu esse link e falow q o upload foi um sucesso!
<Grunge> sim claro !
<barna> clica em ok!
<Grunge> yeah
<barna> e espera um pouco ele vai abrir uma outra pagina!
<Grunge> ve agora !
<barna> nessa nova pagina vai ter 2 caixas de dialogo, dentro da primeria! tem um link! esse q vc tem q me passar
<iManu> barna: amigo, segue... http://pastebin.com/X004ujiV
<Grunge> barna: mas vc quer do terminal ?
<Grunge> barna: cade vc girl ?
<barna> iManu, ele funfava e outras versões do ubuntu?
<Grunge> barna: vc esta falando comigo mesmo ?
<barna> Grunge, estou esperando vc ma mandar o link!
<iManu> barna: não, tentei com a 10.10 ( a que mais gosto por causa do gnome), 11.04 e 11.10 nenhum funcionou. o note é novo, antes usava um dell que funcionava tudo direitinho
<barna> iManu, ele ja funfou alguma vez, em qualquer Sistema operacional?
<iManu> barna: sim, no Win7
<barna> ok, googando
<Grunge> barna: http://www.2shared.com/photo/hCwiRELQ/Captura_de_tela_em_2012-05-05_.html
<barna> iManu, to trabalhando aki, vou te mandar uns links q achei, da uma lida, num to podendo ler agora!
<barna> iManu, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CHIQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fgnome-nettool%2F%2Bquestion%2F191500&ei=fOqlT9WaEYOatwe-luXuBA&usg=AFQjCNGqaPgjbI05ds9iq1G0pcWi4GzgBg&sig2=RB0ZsDDj-giC7DmtJm5Yiw&cad=rja
<iManu> barna: já dei uma googlada tbm, inclusive tentei alguns procedimentos como: hciconfig up, restart e etc...
<barna> iManu,  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CHMQFjAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fgnome-nettool%2F%2Bquestion%2F191627&ei=fOqlT9WaEYOatwe-luXuBA&usg=AFQjCNGeuoOF0n5IyJ8xJW0gafQhKX64cQ&sig2=BVM5QzxPVuX98uN2I2Fhkg&cad=rja
<barna> iManu, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CHQQFjAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fgnome-nettool%2F%2Bquestion%2F191590&ei=fOqlT9WaEYOatwe-luXuBA&usg=AFQjCNFHiColCGowroXL0edXw9Cf6t5Crg&sig2=_3c48CnyDo9knF983X-okA&cad=rja
<Grunge> barna:     hey girl deu certo  ?
<barna> Grunge, deu!
<barna> Grunge, vc ta usando um monte de repositorio do 12.04 no seu 11.10!
<barna> isso vai dar pau mesmo!
<[kernel]> que link grande barna
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<barna> Grunge, vc atualizou do 11.10 pro 12.04????
<barna> [kernel], sim, mau ai!
<iManu> barna: será se tem que reinstalar o driver?
<Grunge> barna:  é por causa das atualizaçoes, achei  q fosse seguro, afinal foi um apt-get !
<barna> Grunge, se vc quer ter MUITA dor de cabeça, coloque repositorios de outras versão no seu ubuntu!
<barna> iManu, numa sobre lida q dei li q tinha q instalar uns pacotes!
<iManu> barna: É o bluez? Se for já está instalado
<Grunge> barna: poxa girl, nao sabia achei q fosse seguro, mas e ai oq faço ?
<barna> Grunge, coloca os repositorios do onieric de volta e v se ele volta os pacotes pro lugar!
<barna> iManu, nops era outro!
<barna> mas ja fexei a pesquisa!
<iManu> barna: manda o link, please
<iManu> barna: blza
<Grunge> barna: e como se faz isso ?
<iManu> barna:  vou voltar pro google
<barna> iManu, te mandei 3 links!
<barna> inclusive bem grandes!
<barna> iManu, procura no google por:  04f2:b290
<iManu> barna:  os links que vc mandou, era sobre placa de rede atheros
<barna> Grunge, da mesma forma q vc inserio os reps de outra distro!
<barna> Grunge, vc vai ter uma bela canseira pra resolver todos os pacotes quebrados agora!
<barna> Grunge, dependendo, seria mais facil vc re-instalar o ubuntu!
<barna> Grunge, ai coloca logo o 12.04!
<Grunge> barna:  tem 3 pacotes quebrados, e eu curto linha de comando !
<Grunge> barna:  e entao apt get oq ?
<iManu> barna: deixa eu te perguntar uma outra coisa, instalei o gnome classic, mas não consigo usar o botão direito sobre a barra, queria adicionar uns lançadores.
<barna> Grunge, eu num curto muito linha de comando, vc pode editar o source.list e os arquivos dentro do source.lis.d e trocar precise por onieric
<barna> iManu, na verdade é um fall-back! num é o classico de verdade, é uma mascara do unity pra ele ficar parecido com o gnome classico!
<iManu> barna: entendi, mas não da pra fazer alteração?
<iManu> barna: sinceramente, odiei o unity
<iManu> barna: por isso ainda usava o 10.10
<Grunge> barna: blz girl, vlw...fica com deus !
<barna> iManu, somos 2, por isso to usando o xfce ou xfde nunca lembro!
<iManu> barna: estou pensando em migrar o desktop de vez pro debian
<iManu> barna: os meus servers sempre são debian
<barna> debian wheezy ta usando gnome 3!
<barna> maior zica tb!
<iManu> barna: verdade, mas nos servers não uso ambiente grafico.
<iManu> barna: putz esse lance de legado...
<barna> iManu, ai num tem problema, mas no desk......
<iManu> barna: Valew pelas dicas, uma ótima noite...
<iManu> barna: voltarei mais vezes, até mesmo pra tentar ajudar os outros
<barna> iManu, massa, assim a gente se fortalece!
<barna> bao noite!
<Grunge> barna: hey mas vc pode me dizer onde fica o source, eu nao entendo a arvore genealogica do kernel do linux, apenas do windows !
<barna> Grunge, /etc/apt/
<Grunge> barna: quando eu terminei a instalaçao ele disse q tinha abortado, e q a configuraçao original estava em um diretorio, é nesse ?
<barna> Grunge, num sei!
<barna> depois de mudar os nomes tem q dar apt-get update
<Grunge> ok, ok vlw...qualquer coisa recorro aos slackers...rsr
<Grunge> barna: mas e ai vc ta no trabalho mesmo ?
<barna> estou produzindo um evento!
<barna> hoje as 9h da manha!
<barna> vou passar a madruga em claro arrumando tudo
<pauloolhos> na area de tc
<pauloolhos> tecnologia
<Grunge> barna: puts...ta frio ai tbm ?
<barna> pauloolhos, nops, fotografia!
<pauloolhos> legal
<barna> to configurando os notesbooks e impressoras fotograficas agora!
<barna> 100% usando softer livre!
<Grunge> barna: vc é de sp tbm ?
<pauloolhos> legal mesmo
<barna> nascido em SP, morando em BH
<Grunge> barna: sakei...mas vc deveria ter me corrigido quanto a girl...nao acha...rsrsr
<barna> e se eu for os 2?
<Grunge> barna:  ?
<barna> brincadeira!!!!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKk
<Grunge> kkkkkkk
<barna> num ligo pra genero!
<Grunge> barna: eu nao tbm nao...sou bi !
<Pskol> @@
<Grunge> barna: entao...vou tentar o slackware, acho ele bem underground !
<barna> :)
<Grunge> barna: qual é seu programador favorito ?
<barna> programador???
<Grunge> hey pessoal... vcs nao tc ou cortaram seus dedinhos ...rsrrsrs
<root> Cole gara
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai querendo aprender junto ?
<Grunge> cara o pessoal aqui nao fala nao...rsrr
<barna> desculpe, to fazendo checagem de equipamentos agora, num to mais sentado no comp!
<barna> mas to de olho aki
<Grunge> barna: vc ta trabalhando, fica tranquilo...rs
<Grunge> hein tem IRC do slackware-br tbm sera ?
<OliveiraBorges> Grunge:  cole grunge
<Grunge> OliveiraBorges: ?
<OliveiraBorges> bele
<OliveiraBorges> galera aqui do chat
<OliveiraBorges> so fica de enfeite
<Grunge> OliveiraBorges: cortaram os dedinhos deles...rsrsr
<OliveiraBorges> tem canal de DIREITO no irc? rs
<xGrind>  /list canal
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite, galera...
<Francisco_Favaro> Tô com um probleminha meio chato.
<Grunge> OliveiraBorges: direito eu nao sei, mas tem muito errados...rrsrsrr
<OliveiraBorges> diga
<OliveiraBorges> Francisco_Favaro: eu sou ini, mas quem sabe eh algo que eu sei, rs
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai curte a area de digital forense ?
<Francisco_Favaro> Me conecto via wifi na internet, usando o ubuntu 12.04, mas depois de alguns minutos, a conexão simplesmente caí. Depois que desconecto e reconecto volta ao normal e cai novamente.
<Grunge> OliveiraBorges: cara vc esta falando sozinho, sou só eu e vc aqui, o resto é um ilusao !
<OliveiraBorges> vc usa alguma VM ?
<barna> Grunge, esse canal é exclusivo de suporte tecnico! aki sem ninguem ta com problema ninguem fala mesmo!
<OliveiraBorges> Grunge:  vc curte digital forense ?
<Francisco_Favaro> Alguém com alguma idéia ??
<barna> Francisco_Favaro, da um lspci e pastebin pra gente
<OliveiraBorges> Francisco_Favaro:  vc usa alguma maquina virtual ?
<Francisco_Favaro> OliveiraBorges, não, nenhuma máquina virtual.
<Grunge> barna: ah entendi...agora...rrsr
<OliveiraBorges> Francisco_Favaro: eu nunca usei wifi numa maquina linux fisica
<OliveiraBorges> Francisco_Favaro: por enquanto so na virtual box
<Grunge> hey pessoal minha distro quebrou apos a atualizaçao, oq vcs tem a dizer sobre isso ?
<barna> Grunge, o canal oficial de bate bato do ubuntu br é ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2#)
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar entao, redirecionar as portas do meu moden
<OliveiraBorges> to querendo testar um webserver externo
<Grunge> barna: vc sabe se tem do slackware tbm ?
<Grunge> OliveiraBorges: o pessoal ta meio depree cara...rsr
<barna> Grunge, #slackware-br
<Grunge> barna: vou correr pra lá entao...rsrsr
<Grunge> abraço cara...fica comd deus !
<Francisco_Favaro> barna, http://pastebin.com/HhfLBizL
<barna> Francisco_Favaro, ja tive problemas com essas Atheros
<barna> Francisco_Favaro, v se isso ajuda!
<barna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58704/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar9285-working
<Francisco_Favaro> barna, O roteador que uso pra me conectar é ligado diretamente no meu server de internet... Acha que o problema pode ser no "sitio" do servidor ?
<barna> Francisco_Favaro, acho q não, tive um comp com wireless atheros q dava o mesmo problema q vc!
<barna> e em outro q tinha outra wireless conectava 100%
<Francisco_Favaro> barna, Estranho geral...
<licensed> Ricardo__, ja chega por hoje http://dl.dropbox.com/u/799667/conkytop.png
<Francisco_Favaro> barna, baixei a versão mais atual do driver da minha placa...
<barna> voltei!
<barna> deu pau nessa m de 3g
<licensed> Ricardo__, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/799667/conkytopnew.png
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<barna> boa
<Doomtron> :)
<riot_> e ai pessoal
<riot_> blz?
<Doomtron> sussa
<barna> bl
<riot_> ja vale a pena instalar o ubuntu 64, ou da muito pau ainda?
<barna> riot_, to usando ele a um bom tempo! ta rolando d boa!
<riot_> a blz entao
<riot_> e que com essas ultimas noticias da steam
<riot_> e ea games
<riot_> acho que n vou precisar mais de dual boot
<riot_> finalmente
<barna> quais? tou por fora!
<riot_> :D
<riot_> a steam e a EA games tão adaptando jogos pra linux
<riot_> a steam e certo
<riot_> a EA é uma suposição
<barna> q massa!
<riot_> rolou umas ibagens ate do l4d2 rolando nativo ja no ubuntu
<barna> isso vai dar uma super up!
<riot_> com certeza
<riot_> a unica coisa que me prendia no windows eram os jogos
<riot_> hahahaa
<barna> agora só falta a adobe fazer a CS pra linux!
<barna> ai fechou!
<barna> riot_, eu tenho um win aki só pra jogar e suite adobe!
<riot_> si
<riot_> eu tbm
<riot_> o resto faço tudo no ubunto
<riot_> por isso a pergunta do 64
<riot_> pq como n usava o ubuntu pra nada muito pesado usava o 32
<barna> pro dia a dia num sinto diferença entre o 32 e 64, mas pra trabalhar com video/imagem/audio, kra o 64 é 200% mais rapido!
<riot_> sim
<riot_> e notavel a diferença
<riot_> bom to indo nessa
<riot_> fica aquele abraço a todos
<riot_> fui
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> bom dia
<patrick_> lol
<MarconM> patrick_: lol
<MarconM> patrick_:
<MarconM> soh para voce acordar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR53fskT6Yw&feature=related
<patrick_> 0-o
<patrick_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXUITN4hc2E&feature=related
<patrick_> isso acorda MarconM ,,,mto doido
<MarconM> ¬¬
 * MarconM pega patrick_ por traz
<MarconM> te sento a vara muleque baitola
<magnific> kkkkkkkk
<patrick_> lol
<patrick_> n viaja
<patrick_> exalta po
<patrick_> ¬¬
<magnific> exalta lixo
<magnific> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw7TGa5y8QA&feature=related
<patrick_> q isso
<patrick_> prefiro system e slipk doq isso
<MarconM> magnific: isso ae
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> patrick_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ff3OUofSc0
<MarconM> 0.0
<patrick_> credo
<patrick_> prefiro sertanejo raiz doq isso
<patrick_> tiao carreiro e pardinho é mto fods
<patrick_> isso ai é ruim d mais
<MarconM> auehaueheuah
<MarconM> eu vou aprender a tocar flauta
<MarconM> 0.0
<patrick_> nussa
<patrick_> ta em decadencia ein MarconM
<MarconM> patrick_: gosto é gosto
<MarconM> tu gosta de funk
<MarconM> existe coisa pior e mais sem noçao q funk
<patrick_> concerteza
<MarconM> atṕe xuxa é melhor
<patrick_> nunca
<patrick_> xuxa ta viva ainda?
<Maninho> dia
<Francisco_Favaro> Bom Dia, galera. Continuo com o mesmo problema de ontem. Conecto-me na wifi, e depois de um tempo, minha conexão simplesmente cai. Alguma ajuda ?
<Francisco_Favaro> Nenhuma ajuda ?
<xispirito> Francisco_Favaro, não é assim =D
<xispirito> de detalhes, qual placa, qual router, se estão muito distantes, log...
<Francisco_Favaro> Bom Dia, xispirito, uso uma placa Atheros Ar9285 com driver ath9k. E o Reteador é um D-Link. Estão separados por apenas 2 metros. Mais alguma informação ?
<alvaro_>  Bom dia
<Francisco_Favaro> Bom Dia alvaro_
<xispirito> Francisco_Favaro, sim, em /var/log/messages tem alguma mensagem ou algum erro relativo a conexão?
<alvaro_> Gostaria de saber como configurar o "input method switcher" do ubuntu 12.04
<alvaro_> O que é esse input?
<Francisco_Favaro> xispirito, não, nenhum erro.
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe pq o painel lateral no 12.04 nao fica sumindo automaticamente assim como no 11.04?
<alvaro_> sub, o painel tem como ficar sumido sim
<Francisco_Favaro> SuBmUnDo, Essa foi uma das modificações no Unity, mas você pode ativar essa funcionalidade baixando um programinha chamado MyUnity, na central de programas.
<SuBmUnDo> Francisco_Favaro, valeu alvaro_  valeu tou tentar
<Francisco_Favaro> SuBmUnDo, Qualquer coisa, estamos por aqui...
<xispirito> Francisco_Favaro, no sistema não parece ser o problema...e o router, você configurou algo?
<Francisco_Favaro> Não. Nenhuma modificação feita. A unica modificação foi a atualização do meu Sistema Operacional, da versão 11.10, para a 12.04
<alvaro_> Favaro, para que serve esse "input method switcher", tem alguma ideia?
<xispirito> é...dai tem que ver com o pessoal que use ubuntu daqui
<SuBmUnDo> Francisco_Favaro, muito bom este programa myunit
<SuBmUnDo> *myunity
<Francisco_Favaro> SuBmUnDo, é sim. Ajuda bastante.
<Francisco_Favaro> alvaro_, Não, companheiro. Dá uma procurada nos fóruns do ubuntu. Creio que lá, você consiga encontrar bastante coisa.
<alvaro_> já varri a internet e não encontrei nada :(
<alvaro_> Isso veio só na versão 12.04, se não estou enganado.
<Francisco_Favaro> alvaro_, Certo... Deixa eu ver se tenho alguma coisa por aqui.
<Francisco_Favaro> alvaro_, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15
<Francisco_Favaro> Dá uma olhada aí.
<alvaro_> Ok
<alvaro_> configurador de linguagem de teclado
<alvaro_> agora estou entendendo
<alvaro_> Valeu Favaro
<Francisco_Favaro> Nada, alvaro_
<Francisco_Favaro> Precisando...
<alvaro_> Ultima coisa, qual opção devo selecionar neste aplicativo?
<servidor> Oi
<mwallacesd> Opa e ae pauloolhos
<mwallacesd> blz?
<pauloolhos> joia
<mwallacesd> =)
<MrBoss> bom dia
<MrBoss> como eu vejo o tamanho das partições do hd?
<underground> hey pessoal, minha distro quebrou apos atualizaçao
<underground> tem alguem ai ?
<pauloolhos> oi
<xGrind> eae
<underground> hey pessoal...alguem consegue entrar no IRC do slackware, ou é apenas eu q nao consigo ?
<xGrind> como IRC do slacware? voce diz canal do slackware?
<underground> alguem por ai ?
<xGrind> underground, /join #slackware
<underground> sim... mas mas na br , nao consigo
<xGrind> mesma coisa po
<xGrind> underground, /join #slackware-br
<underground> nao amigo..quando entro trava compreende como eu tivesse sido banido
<underground> xGrind: tenta entrar na br, e me fala
<xGrind> acabei de entrar
<underground> xGrind: mas vc consegue tc normalmente ?
<underground> alguem responde ?
<xGrind> dai responder é outra coisa. é igual aqui, tem muito cara online, mas podem não estar presentes.
<underground> xGrind: eu acho q fui banido, compreende
<xGrind> responderam
<xGrind> <xGrind> alguem presente?
<xGrind> <telec> \o
<underground> xGrind: quando eu escrevo aparece, canot sent ...
<xGrind> seu nick é registrado?
<underground> xGrind: nao
<xGrind> se voce estivesse sido banido, nem entraria no canal.
<xGrind> entao é isso. registra seu nick
<telec> tá explicado
<underground> xGrind: eu achei estranho pq nunca tinha entrado lá sabe
<xGrind> telec, \o
<underground> xGrind: pensei como ser banido se nunca entrei
<telec> tem canal q só permite manda msg com nick registrado
<underground> ah...entendi
<underground> fui pedir ajuda dos slackers, minha ditro quebrou apos atualizaçao
<underground> xGrind: explica uma coisa, pq disse q os user nao estao presentes ?
<xGrind> underground, vai saber :D
<xGrind> os caras podem estar conectados e almoçando por exemplo :D
<underground> xGrind: como é, é uma comunidade é isso ?
<MarceloVaz> boa tarde
<telec> as pessoas ficam online, alguns ficam olhando direto, outros olham de vez em quando ou quando são chamados
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai usa o OCS inventory integrado ao GLPI ? estou testando aqui
<underground> entendi...mas existe irc sem ser free node ?
<MarceloVaz> aparentemente tudo ok, mas o GLPI não esta importando sozinho do OCS...
<telec> underground sim, existem centenas de redes
<underground> essa é especifica, só de software, é isso ?
<xGrind> underground, existe redes brasileiras como Virtualife, Vircio...
<underground> IRC roda em cima de tor ?
<underground> ???
<telec> essa aqui é da galera da tecnologia / open source
<underground> tentei instalar i2p, mas nao rodeou
<xispirito> para usar irc com tor, acho que só se usar sals
<xispirito> senão não loga
<underground> xispirito: xispirito entao cara, tentei instalar o i2p, mas nao roda
<xispirito> underground, tem macetes, googleando você acha
<xispirito> telec, e o java, conseguiu?
<underground> xispirito: eu nao entendo muito bem, a arvore genealogica do kernel do linux, apenas ( dos)
<telec> xispirito o java deu certo, só to quebrando a cabeça com o nutch
<telec> ele não tá fazendo oq eu quero
<xispirito> underground, você não vai precisar descer ao kernel hoje em dia, só vai ter que ter uma noção da hierarquia do sistema, especialmente da árvore de diretórios, onde achar o que...
<underground> o tor roda lindo no ubuntu, porem nao da pra baixar nada, sem lá
<xispirito> antigamente você tinha que descer aos fontes do kernel, mas isso passou =D
<underground> xispirito: eu curto linha de comando, porem do linux nao compreendo, esse lance de dependencia e etc
<xGrind> alguem sabe se a Eletronic Arts e Valve irão criar jogos só para Ubuntu ou para qualquer distro?
<underground> só pra ubuntu, especulaçoes ainda, nada comfirmado
<xispirito> lembra das dlls? são bibliotecas que cada aplicativo usa...bem, lá, cada aplicativo externo usa sua própia dll em geral, aqui, as aplicações compartilham elas, dai aplicação X vai depender da biblioteca Y ( os .lib ou libxyz.deb ), onde várias aplicações vão compartilhar uso
<xGrind> mais um motivo pra eu achar que o Ubuntu será pago. =/
<xispirito> eu não acho que será pago, mas certos pacotes serão, com certeza, certas facilidades serão cobradas
<underground> xispirito: entao tó com minha ditro quebrada apos update da versao
<xispirito> underground, qual distro?
<underground> ubuntu
<xispirito> underground, em geral, o pessoal se quebra no update porque os arquivos de /etc mudam e as vezes você precisa mexer neles, manualmente
<underground> xispirito: pois é, fala algo de dependencia lib, sei la
<xispirito> underground, cola a mensagem aqui se for menus de três linhas, senão use um paste
<underground> ok
<xispirito> xGrind, já testou xfce com algum WM tiling?
<xispirito> fica demais
<xGrind> como assim wm tiling? =x
<xispirito> tipo awesome, xomnad, i3 e etc
<xispirito> #xmonad
<xGrind> nunca usei. pq?
<xGrind> quem gosta de xmonad é o MarconM :D
<xispirito> porque passei a usar xfce com xmonad e ficou muito bom
<underground> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<underground> libc-dev-bin : Depende: libc6 (> 2.15) mas 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 está instalad
<underground>  libc6 : Depende: libc-bin (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.1)
<xispirito> tá, já deu para entender
<underground> libnih-dbus1 : Depende: libnih1 (= 1.0.3-4ubuntu9) mas 1.0.3-4ubuntu2 está inst
<xispirito> já tentou update ? apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<xispirito> com sudo...me esqueçi =D
<underground> sim...acho q ja foi tentado tudo, dentro do  q se podia
<underground> queria recorrer aos slackers, mas nao consigo entrar no canal dels
<xispirito> eles não vão te ajudar, já que você não usa Slackware...
<xispirito> mas e no gerenciador de update, diz o que?
<underground> xispirito: diz q tem pacotes quebrado, nao compreendo muito
<xispirito> tenta consertar, baixar as novas versões...
<underground> só q nao da mais, ele diz q tem q ser consertado na mao
<xispirito> ah, dai é divertido, se não achar outra maneira, terá de ir ao repositório do ubuntu, baixar as tais depencencias e instalar, uma a uma =D
<xispirito> me lembra update de Slackware isto hah
<underground> xispirito: entao saka só...na instalaçao ele abortou a nova versao 12, mas excluiu partes do sistema, instalaou da nova versao
<underground> xispirito: dai vem esses conflitos
<xispirito> o update então deu erro?
<underground> claro
<xispirito> arre, dai só um user ubuntu pra te dizer exatamente, eu só posso te dar passos genéricos
<underground> xispirito: por issso quis recorrer aos slackers ...rssrr
<MarceloVaz> tá osso o negócio
<MarceloVaz> :D
<xispirito> heheh, eu tenho um Debian aqui, teoricamente é parecido...
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai usa o OCS inventory integrado ao GLPI ? estou testando aqui
<MarceloVaz> aparentemente tudo ok, mas o GLPI não esta importando sozinho do OCS...
<underground> o slack é clasico né cara, e OS mais foda de todos !
<xispirito> underground, eu usei Slack por um bom tempo...mas já nem uso mais
<underground> xispirito: entao...costaria de saber um modo de fazer donwload com tor
<xispirito> underground, na teoria, nada muda
<underground> xi xispirito eu tentei tbm...srrr
<xispirito> mas vai depender, se a rota mudar entre sua requisição e o retorno do servidor, erro
<underground> xispirito:  tem um esquema, porem eu nao estou a par
<xispirito> eu usava tor, fazia downloads normalmente, só que caia a metade a velocidade
<xispirito> underground, não sei como tu configurou ai, eu usava tor + privoxy
<underground> xispirito: tem um esquema q se baixa com tor direto do terminal
<underground> xispirito: eu uso o pacote normal, sem privox e sem polipo
<xispirito> puro eu nunca usei
<underground> xispirito: me explica mais ou menos como altera a configuraçao usando com polipo e pryvox
<xispirito> underground, no caso do privoxy, você põe ele e o tor a rodar, e no privoxy, basta redirecionar para a porta do tor
<xispirito> no iptables, você redireciona tudo ao privoxy
<xispirito> e pimba
<underground> xispirito: sim...mais tem um diferença significativa em algo ?
<xispirito> depende, eu alterava um monte de coisas no privoxy, mas dai é pessoal
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> \o
<xispirito> fala coisa feia
<underground> xispirito: pq é o seguinte...o proprio tor nao recomenda q se baixe com ele !
<xispirito> underground, seuhost > hostTor1 > hostTor2 > hostTor3 > ... < hostTor3 < hostTor2 < hostTor1 < seuHost, tudo isto com criptografia entre cada host o.-
<xispirito> dai cai a velocidade heh
<xGrind> xispirito, essa coisa feia que gosta de xmonad
<xispirito> xGrind, é, to sabendo =D
<underground> xispirito: entao gostaria de saber, como o pessoal baixa com ele pelo terminal, principalmente lá fora
<underground> xispirito: o i2p vc conhece tbm ?
<xispirito> i2p não
<xispirito> mas eu fazia download normal, sem usar nenhum recurso extra
<underground> é basicamente igual ao tor, tem os reley e corro tbm em cima torrent
<underground> xispirito: cai
<MarconM> levanta po
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito: e ae narigudo
<underground> xispirito: entao ainda nao descolei um jeito de baixar no escuro
<xispirito> MarconM, eae
<xispirito> underground, baixar no escuro??
<xispirito> aiai
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> wtf /o\
<underground> xispirito: yeah
<underground> xispirito:  nao saka a expresssao ?
<xispirito> MarconM, ensina ele a baixar no escuro
<xispirito> eu não me envolvo nestas coisas
<underground> xispirito: cara eu li aquele manual do slack....puts me deu ate nó na mente
<xispirito> underground, o de segurança?
<MarconM> kkkkk
<underground> xispirito: é um guia
<MarconM> xispirito: eu to fora disso .. parei com as dorgas
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> underground, deve ser aquele que ensina a limitar TTY, tirar os sgid's e etc
<xispirito> suid's...
<underground> xi xispirito 700 e poucas pagina
<xispirito> ah, então eu troquei =D
<xispirito> o que eu pensei que era tem umas cem páginas
<underground> xispirito:  só q o autor complica muita a coisa toda
<underground> xispirito: deixa eu ver o nome do auto
<paquistaum> Boa tarde galera
<underground> Ednei Pacheco
<xispirito> é, escrever num guia/livro tem que escrever direito, não dá para "mano clica ali e ali e pimba"
<MarconM> boa tarde
<xispirito> tem que ser meio formal
<xispirito> tarde
<MarconM> xispirito: to usando centos
<MarconM> aqui na vm
<xispirito> MarconM, é isso ae =D
<underground> xispirito:  o problema é q eu fui indroduzido no ( Dos )
<xispirito> underground, eu nunca fui introduzido 0.0
<underground> xispirito:  nessa nao tinha essa coisa toda de linux open sourse, era intel e microsoft
<xispirito> underground, todo mundo um dia migrou também, é parte
<telec> xispirito é nois! eu tb nao
<underground> xispirito: eu passava na santa efigena e sonhava em ter um infoway...rrsrrs
<xispirito> telec, lol
<xispirito> underground, eu sou mais novo, quando começei já tinha windows 98 saindo
<xispirito> mas dae não durou muito minha estadia, pois descobri o Slack
<telec> eu comecei a informatica no DOS, win 3.11 e tal ...
<underground> xispirito:  tinha um xt, vc nem deve saber oq é isso, depois passei pro 3.11
<telec> mas sou mais fã do terminal do linux
<telec> era tão legal
<telec> instalar o windows 95
<telec> com 100 disquetes
<telec> haeheaheaheaheaheaheaheah
<underground> xispirito: cara se tivesse linux nessa epoca no brasil, hoje em dia eu seria um tipico slack
<underground> xispirito: pq curtia muito (Dos) e era bom no assunto
<underground> xispirito: se tivesse começado com linux e nao com microsoft teria sido, um slacker hoje em dia viu
<telec> underground nunca é tarde para começar a aprender
<underground> licensed: pq é o seguinte, enquanto vc pensa em dar um.... (ls) em penso em (dir) compreende
<underground> telec:  puro papo furado, começa a dirigir depois dos trinta pra vc ver...rssrrs
<xispirito> hehe, pera ae que estou almoçando
<licensed> underground, ter tinha ne, mas nao era difundido.. eu comecei usando win3.1 ate o xp (antes do sp1).. e nao tive problemas em migrar pro linux
<underground> xispirito: vlw garoto...fica tranquilo 1
<underground> licensed: no brasil nao tinha
<licensed> underground, que ano vc diz? 1999?
<underground> licensed: o segredo e vc ser indroduzido no shell é nao no dos como eu fui
<underground> 90  e pouco
<licensed> underground, 99 eu comprei meu 1o linux.. o cd do conectiva 6 o qual tenho ate hoje https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/293562_272130936152760_100000675675204_896191_146422413_n.jpg
<licensed> underground, e nao comecei no linux nao.. meu 1o pc foi um pentium 233 com win95 original o qual tambem tenho ate hoje https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/577205_407800439252475_100000675675204_1253324_565004817_n.jpg
<telec> meu primeiro pc foi um pentium 100 com win 95
<underground> licensed: obvio ne cara, 99 ja era mais maistreen, do que em 93
<telec> e quando ativava o turbo ficavam incriveis 133 Mhz
<underground> *mainstreen
<licensed> underground, se voce comecou em 2000... em 2005 ja dava pra vc ser um slacker master como vc falou em cima
<underground> licensed: quem falou 00 aqui ?
<licensed> <underground> xispirito: se tivesse começado com linux e nao com microsoft teria sido, um slacker hoje em dia viu
<licensed> eu só discordo.. nao tem nada a ver começar no dos, e nao poder ser um "slacker" como vc diz
<underground> licensed: cara,´talvez seja algo q va alem da sua imaginaçao compreende !
<xispirito> bom, eu começei com win, entrei no Slack, passei por quase tudo quanto é distro Linux, BSD...hoje em dia tenho um Debianb o.0
<MarceloVaz> minha primeira tentativa foi no conectiva 1
<MarceloVaz> durou 4 horas instalado
<MarceloVaz> eu n tinha internet, n consegui fazer quase nada
<licensed> underground, fazendo uma analogia.. eu comecei programando em mirc scripting.. quando passei pra C e outras linguagens mais robustas, o mircscripting nao me atrapalhou, pelo contrario, ajudou bastante
<MarceloVaz> :B
<underground> licensed: trocaria seus pais depois de anos ?
<licensed> olha a analogia que o kra faz kkkkkk
<telec> heaaeheaheaheahhaehaeheaheaheahaeheahae
<xispirito> licensed, eu concordo com você, experiencia só ajuda
<telec> meus pais não, mas meu carro sim
<licensed> underground, eu troquei kra.. brincava bastante no dos, e quando fui pro linux ,a experiencia que eu tive no dos, nao me atrapalhou. pelo contrario, ajudou
<underground> licensed: é como eu disse...enquanto vc pensa em ( ls ) em penso em ( dir )
<licensed> aih vc digita o dir, nao vai existir ai vc lembra.. ah eh ls
<xispirito> underground, mas você saiu do outro mundo estes dias, é normal
<telec> veja bem, eu programo em varias linguagens, e nem por isso uma atrapalha a outra
<licensed> tinah ate uma shell modificada pra quem tava vindo do dos.. nao lembro o nome
<xispirito> telec, normal, cada uma com uma sintaxe, e no fim o que você aprende em uma sempre te ajuda em outra
<underground> telec: porra vc programa..pq usa ubuntu, eu uso pq eu leigo no assunto ...rsrr
<telec> e se nao estiver feliz com o ls faz um ln -s pra dir
<telec> underground eu uso windows
<xispirito> nem precisa de ln, só alias já te resolve
<licensed> bem, preciso sair agora. ver o jogo.. abraços pra voces
<underground> licensed: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<underground> licensed: tai o motivo pq vc nao me entende...rsrsrr
<licensed> underground, pq eu gosto de futebol? ou pq eu sou noob pq uso ubuntu?
<underground> exato...nao pensa e nunca vai pensar como um cara underground !
<xispirito> cara, que disparidade =D
<xispirito> bem, underground me lembra Thrash Metal, stdlib, mov eax, ebx...
<xispirito> o.0
<telec> eu sou pobre, se eu ficar rico eu não vou ter problemas na migração
<MarconM> kkkk
<xispirito> quanto a software eu sou bem adaptadp, acho que me viro em qualquer OS
<underground> telec: vc q pensa, uma vez probre, sempre probe, a premeira infancia e q define !
<xispirito> underground, eu acho que isto é meio taxativo demais
<xispirito> todo mundo aprende, evolui...
<MarceloVaz> eeee pedreira
<underground> xispirito: isso é estatica pura, nao sou  q digo !
<xispirito> estática?
<xispirito> lol
<MarceloVaz> consegui fazer importar, porem quando removo a maquina do AD, ele não sai sozinho do GLPI
<MarceloVaz> :|
<xispirito> underground, e você nasceu rico?
<underground> sim...a primeira infancia é q define tudo, forma opniao e tudo mais oq acompanha isso !
<xispirito> bom...então talvez por isto que você apresente um certo grau de mimo e comodismo
 * xispirito taxativo mode on
<underground> nao pertenço a nobresa né, vc nao viu qundo disse q sonhava com infoway !
<MarconM> xispirito: to instalando o postgresql no openbsd
<MarconM> quero ver como se comprota
<MarconM> comporta*
<xispirito> MarconM, se comporta bem, o mysql no Open tem certos recvursos restringidos, pelo bem da segurança nacional =D
<MarconM> xispirito: sei
<MarconM> questao de segurança neh
<MarceloVaz> MarconM trampa com pgsql ?
<MarconM> MarceloVaz: eu sei mais o mysql
<MarconM> o pgsql eu sei bem poca coisa ..mas vou precisar dele
<MarconM> entao tenho ue instalar
<MarceloVaz> tenho 3 clientes q usam ele
<MarconM> legal
<MarceloVaz> tirando o processo de vacuum
<MarceloVaz> é um ótimo BD
<MarconM> MarceloVaz: trabalho numa empresa de contabilidade
<underground> mas é o seguinte... oq ta feito ta feito, o maximo q atingirei hoje em dia é o ubuntu mesmo...rssrsrrrr
<MarconM> sou contador
<MarconM> temos q instalar o server na empresa
<xispirito> o recurso mais user do mysql que você verá que é restrito é importar tabela a partir de arquivo de texto...não pode
<MarceloVaz> MarconM legal
<MarconM> xispirito: ja passei por isso
<MarceloVaz> vai usar raid ?
<MarconM> justamente o que fui fazer
<xispirito> heheheh
<MarconM> MarceloVaz: sim
<MarconM> o servidor é um IBM
<MarceloVaz> opta por raid 1
<MarceloVaz> raid 5 caiu muito o desempenho do banco :|
<MarconM> IBM monster transformers
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> tomara que ele não levante e dispare contra você
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> mas no IBM vai ser redhat ou debian
<MarconM> vou instalar no openbsd por que sou metido
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarceloVaz> eu rodo no windão 2008
<MarceloVaz> :B
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> meu deus /o\
<MarconM> xispirito: oia ele oia ele
<xispirito> MarconM, mas depois do inverno do ano passado, você tem que saber, no mínimo, o OpenBSD FAQ de cor =D
<underground> admiro pra caramba a filosofia do Do it your self, ele se aplica aos slackers, pena q nao tenho a manha
<SeuMadruga> tinha que ser o chaves msm
<xispirito> =D
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: verdade, OpenBSD + xmonad + C + emacs + café + psy
<MarceloVaz> mês que vem vou ler bastante sobre ele de novo
<MarceloVaz> esta chegando outro servidor
<chm0d-780> hi people :)
<MarceloVaz> vou tentar um cluster
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz:
<SeuMadruga> o servidor q tem na empresa
<MarceloVaz> e tentar colocar o auto vacuum pra funcionar
<xispirito> chm0d-780, hi
<SeuMadruga> esse msm IBM
<SeuMadruga> o sistema trava demais
<xispirito> Z-OS?
<SeuMadruga> eu acredito q seja a memoria
<underground> xispirito: vc viu o cara curtia...era uma piada...rsrrrrrsrsrsrrrsr
<SeuMadruga> ele tem 2gb
<SeuMadruga> a base de dados tem 5gb
<chm0d-780> xispirito obrigado por ter notado eu aqui :)
<SeuMadruga> eu acho q sobrecarrega
<xispirito> ^^
<MarceloVaz> pode ser disco SeuMadruga
<MarceloVaz> de saida sofri com isso
<SeuMadruga> sim
<MarceloVaz> inventei de virtualizar o SO do banco em raid 5
<MarceloVaz> ficou uma carroça
<SeuMadruga> pode ser q na bios o disco esteja configurado com outro sata
<SeuMadruga> e nao como sci
<chm0d-780> ninguem testando o Arch ai?
<underground> xispirito:  o publico das ditros dis muito sobre elas sabe, vc viu q o cara curtia futebol né...rsrrsrsrsrsr
<xispirito> chm0d-780, o pessoal aqui é tudo atacado dos nervos, não dá muita bola não =D
<SeuMadruga> ele lé diferente neh
<SeuMadruga> no sata ele lê verticalmente
<SeuMadruga> assim nas explicaçoes do pessoal
<chm0d-780> heeh
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<xispirito> underground, eu também não sou chegado a futebol, mas cada um na sua
<chm0d-780> eu tbm ando cm umas preocupações aqui que nem ligo
<MarceloVaz> SeuMadruga configuração ideal q cheguei, foi raid 1 , maquina não virtualizada, processador quad core, 4gb de ram
<pauloolhos> Meu primeiro PC
<MarceloVaz> o banco ja passou dos 30GB
<pauloolhos> Petium 166
<underground> xispirito: cara vc nao ve q é simplismete rudiculo, é basicamente o fim ...rsrr
<MarceloVaz> e uma média de 130 usuários conectados
<xispirito> chm0d-780, bem vindo ao mundo da computação =D
<xispirito> é cheio de problemas e preocupações, mas ninguém liga muit lol
<pauloolhos> Depois passei pra um petium 333 todo offboard
<xispirito> http://www.securityfocus.com/
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: interessante
<SeuMadruga> ja disseram q é rede
<SeuMadruga> e talz
<MarceloVaz> SeuMadruga venho sofrendo quando preciso fazer vacuum e reindex, neste ponto q eu acho q esta faltando memória
<SeuMadruga> sei
<MarceloVaz> demora em média de 2 horas pra rodar
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: xispirito como eu poderia testar minha rede
<pauloolhos> depois peguei uma placa pra conecta na net um USROBOTICS
<SeuMadruga> para saber se nao esta com problema
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, ping, traceroute =D
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: entao eu ja fiz
<MarceloVaz> SeuMadruga com uma ferramenta de sflow
<telec> grande usrobotics externo preto ligado na porta paralela
<SeuMadruga> copiei varios arquivos grandes tipo ISO
<SeuMadruga> deu 11mb de trans
<MarceloVaz> dá pra ter uma noção bem ampla da rede
<telec> 33.algumacoisa kbps
<xispirito> use algum sniffer e veja se tem muito pacote corrompido
<pauloolhos> Seu madruga
<SeuMadruga> verdade
<SeuMadruga> bem lembrando xispirito
<MarceloVaz> mas já deixo a dica... se a sua rede for 100mbps
<chm0d-780> xisipirito eu tbm ando cm umas preocupações aqui que nem ligo
<SeuMadruga> 10/100
<MarceloVaz> esquece, migra urgente pra 1000
<pauloolhos> foi voce que  fez uma palestra com danilo
<SeuMadruga> uhnm
<pauloolhos> sobre backup
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: o server de la é fb
<SeuMadruga> fireburd
<SeuMadruga> firebird
<pauloolhos> Daniel
<telec> 1000 Mbps eu nao uso nunca
<telec> mentira, um dia vou usar
<telec> mas a rede aqui é dedicada a internet
<MarceloVaz> SeuMadruga achei q tu estava falando do PostgreSQL ^^
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz:
<SeuMadruga> eu vou resintalar ele
<telec> e como no brasil ainda não temos esperança de ter internet de 200 Mbps
<SeuMadruga> e na faculdade tambem
<underground> caras quem 1000 mb ?
<underground> quem disse q tem 1000 Mb ?
<telec> rede interna
<MarceloVaz> SeuMadruga sistemas com banco em firebird eu acabo entregando em remoteapp ou TS, dependendo do numero de usuários, abre muito arquivo na rede e rela com tudo
<underground> nos states só chega ate 100...acho meio dificil viu !
<telec> no japão tem de 1gbps
<underground> telec:  cara me manda o link dessa informaçao pq nao estou a par !
<pauloolhos> Tenho um amigo que mora no japao
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: la tem 30
<SeuMadruga> users
<xispirito> 1gbps e eu viro o hooster de putaria BR número um
<pauloolhos> quando ele vem pro interior ele enloquece
<pauloolhos> 1GB
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: o problema q o programa é grafico
<SeuMadruga> e ocupa muito processo
<telec> underground http://www.gizmodo.com.br/conteudo/internet-por-fibra-optica-1-gbps-disponivel-em-outubro-no-japao/
<pauloolhos> sua internet
<SeuMadruga> ele nao tem cliente nas maquinas
<SeuMadruga> é executado num atalho direto do servidor
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<MarceloVaz> SeuMadruga então, é isto q comentei
<telec> e olha q essa noticia é de 2008 underground
<SeuMadruga> sim
<xispirito> não dá para usar cliente externo, via rede?
<MarceloVaz> quando tu abre pelo servidor, ele carrega tudo pela rede
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: eu ja falei com eles
<SeuMadruga> nao tem mais
<pauloolhos> O massa que no japao voce paga pouco por esses serviços
<xispirito> ruim em
<SeuMadruga> cara imagina
<pauloolhos> e sao todos embutidos
<pauloolhos> tipo
<SeuMadruga> ele tem que ficar puxando tudo pela rede
<pauloolhos> Gas
<pauloolhos> luz
<pauloolhos> telefone
<pauloolhos> net
<MarceloVaz> experimenta entregar usando remoteAPP, se tu tem algum 2008 rodando
<underground> entao...vai estar disponivel em outubro !
<SeuMadruga> deve corronper muito pct
<MarceloVaz> resolve 100%
<telec> super combo ... haehaeeaheaheah
<telec> underground é de 2008 essa noticia
<xispirito> telec, então já devem ter 2gbps lol
<MarceloVaz> ou por TS mesmo se tiver 2003
<telec> underground 15:55 - 28-09-2008
<MarceloVaz> pela rede FB é foda :|
<telec> xispirito heaeheaheaheah acho dificil
<telec> xispirito geralmente 1 fibra consegue trafegar 1 gbps
<telec> uma fibra simples
<MarceloVaz> o google tbem esta testando esta rede de 1gbps neh
<underground> telec: sim eu viu
<telec> MarceloVaz como assim
<MarceloVaz> vi uma noticia a um tempo atras
<telec> testando oq ?
<MarceloVaz> q o google estava projetando uma rede de testes
<MarceloVaz> rodando a gbps
<MarceloVaz> 1
<telec> humm
<telec> eu sei q as redes do google rodam a muito mais q isso
<telec> eles devem ter 1000Gbps lá dentro ou mais
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: 10mb aqui =)
<MarceloVaz> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/mobilidade/2010/10/21/google-testara-rede-de-1-gbps-em-bairro-universitario/
<underground> telec: cara eu quero q a onion faça sua prorpria net...como ela vem apresentando os projetos.r.s.rssr
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: comprei um servidor de torrent
<SeuMadruga> muito massa
<SeuMadruga> tamanho de um hd externo
<MarceloVaz> oq seria um servidor de torrent ?
<SeuMadruga> conecta um pen ou hd nele
<SeuMadruga> e ele fica baixando a noite
<SeuMadruga> nao precisa deixar o pc ligado
<SeuMadruga> =)
<MarceloVaz> ahhh
<SeuMadruga> controla ele pelo navegador
<MarceloVaz> eu faço isso no meu NAS
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<SeuMadruga> por apensa 38 =)
<SeuMadruga> china comanda
<underground> SeuMadruga:  eu ja vi esse, tem a propria marca torrent nele né
<chm0d-780> vc's sabia que a internet na china está uma bosta?
<telec> lá é tudo censurado
<chm0d-780> sim
<underground> pq a onion nao faz um esquema desse....q eu compro...rsrrsrrrs
<chm0d-780> eu aqui pensando que eles têm uma super net
<telec> nada rapaiz ... o governo nao tem interesse
<chm0d-780> *D
<SeuMadruga> underground: sim
<SeuMadruga> semper foi assim la
<chm0d-780> desde aqueles âtritos lah cm google e talz
<SeuMadruga> eles tem programa de msn proprio
<SeuMadruga> protocolo QQ
<chm0d-780> as coisas federam mesmo
<xispirito> opa, voltei
<SeuMadruga> eu uso para falar com eles
<SeuMadruga> mas é 10  vezes melhor q MSN
<xispirito> 10mb SeuMadruga, fiquei com ciúme agora
<xispirito> =(
<SeuMadruga> eles nao tem acesso a youtube e nem a face
<SeuMadruga> soh em algumas lugares
<xispirito> alguns lugares == administração =D
<underground> cara todo mundo pensa q maires usuarios avançados estao no japao e Us, mas eles estao em Israel e finlandia !
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: aeauheuahauaeh sim
<SeuMadruga> underground: na verdade existe uma grnade concentração na china tambem
<SeuMadruga> brasil nem se fala
<SeuMadruga> aeuahueaheuaehheuha
<MarceloVaz> ano passado um russo invadiu um dos meus servidores web, fez um estrago
<SeuMadruga> os mano usa cel para atacar
<underground> SeuMadruga:  vc leu a arte de invadir ?
<xispirito> da rússia sai malware de monte, deve ter gente entendida lá
<SeuMadruga> underground: esta procurando isso ae para ler
<SeuMadruga> toda vez q tem ataque nos servers do EUA
<MarceloVaz> sorte q uso backup exec a as politicas de backup guardam mais de 8 meses
<underground> SeuMadruga:  nao eu ja li
<SeuMadruga> eles culpam a russia ou china
<SeuMadruga> underground: tem ele ae para mnadar
<MarceloVaz> fdp injetou um monte de scripts nos sistes
<MarceloVaz> sites
<MarceloVaz> :|
<SeuMadruga> vixi
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<underground> SeuMadruga:  tem na net por ftp 1
<SeuMadruga> passa o tel dele ae q vou ligar para ele
<SeuMadruga> aeuhaueheuaea
<SeuMadruga> hunm
<xispirito> você tem backup de oito meses? lol
<SeuMadruga> ok
<chm0d-780> russos são chatos mermo
<SeuMadruga> mas as russas sao gente boa
<SeuMadruga> =)
<SeuMadruga> as ukranianas entao
<MarceloVaz> desde entao
<MarceloVaz> ssh só por VPN
<MarceloVaz> fechei as portas
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, mas dizem que elas não tomam banho 0.0
<SeuMadruga> uhnm
<SeuMadruga> kkkk
<chm0d-780> kkkkk
<SeuMadruga> dae nao sei
<chm0d-780> deve ser do frio
<SeuMadruga> as russas toman
<chm0d-780> mas têm sistemas de aquecimentos bons
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: lembra q eu te passei uma banda da ukrania
<SeuMadruga> q voce curtiu
<SeuMadruga> lama
<chm0d-780> quer ficar pobre?
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, acho que lembro, faz tempo
<chm0d-780> abre uma loja de ar condicionado lah
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: nao é assim q escreve
<SeuMadruga> nao to com teclado russo configurado aind
<SeuMadruga> nem sei como faz no fedora
<xispirito> no xfce tem no painel um plugin para mudar layout de teclado, por aplicação
<xispirito> deve ter no gnome do fedora
<SeuMadruga> xispirito:
<SeuMadruga> achei
<underground> eu fui nas palestras de segurança wife, ate aprendi a quebrar wp2 wep...srsrrsrsr
<xispirito> sim, sempre tem
<pauloolhos> poi
<xispirito> underground, aircrack?
<underground> yeah...mas ja com backtrack né
<chm0d-780> airmon-ng
<SeuMadruga> пама
<chm0d-780> airplay-ng
<underground> ate comprei a antena...rssrrssr
<xispirito> vixe, reuniu os war dialers modernos tudo 0.0
<SeuMadruga> agora sim
<SeuMadruga> =)
<SeuMadruga> mas escrevi errado
<SeuMadruga> escrevi pama
<chm0d-780> o abel e o cain ja deram grande ajudinha
<SeuMadruga> e nao lama
<SeuMadruga> aeuhauehauhaea
<chm0d-780> e ainda fazem história
<xispirito> como chama? antes era war diler...agora é war outra coisa, me esqueçi
<xispirito> #war dialer
<SeuMadruga> underground: eu ja li sim
<SeuMadruga> eu tenho ele
<chm0d-780> war dialer são discadores de guerra
<chm0d-780> eram para achar numeros de telefones vull
<SeuMadruga> é muita historia
<xispirito> chm0d-780, sim sim, eu usava, mas agora tem outro nome para os wifi
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz:
<chm0d-780> sim tem
<SeuMadruga> trampa com o q
<pauloolhos> ...
<underground> entao eu comprei a antena e tal, mas nao passo do firewall do shopping...rrsrr
<pauloolhos> o voces achaam do bacula
<xispirito> bacula faz backup incremental?
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> Differencial
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: compilando pgsql
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<xispirito> então eu usaria pauloolhos
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, lol
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: ja usou BSD
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: o MarceloVaz poderia dar um help no site
<SeuMadruga> ele pode fazer uns posts de BD
<SeuMadruga> semana q vem eu to tranquilo .. ja foi a facul
<SeuMadruga> poderemos voltar atrabalhar no site
<xispirito> sim, o mais breve
<MarceloVaz> contato mais proximo de bsd foi usando o pfsense
<SeuMadruga> sim sim
<MarceloVaz> n manjo mada
<underground> alguem assistiu hackers ?
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: hunm
<SeuMadruga> underground: ql dles
<SeuMadruga> o feito por eles msm
<SeuMadruga> tipo documentario
<xispirito> underground, não se preocupe, no irc não sai fogo das letras 0.0
<underground> agelina joly..o classico né !
<SeuMadruga> underground: com certeza
<MarceloVaz> SeuMadruga consultoria
<underground> xispirito:  ?
<xispirito> não lembra do protagonista no chat?
<xispirito> logo no começo
<MarceloVaz> SeuMadruga vivo de Windows Server
<MarceloVaz> :D
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: /o\
<underground> nirvana alguem assistiu tbm ?
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: importante q te da dim dim
<xispirito> MarceloVaz, mas você tem saúde =D
<MarceloVaz> ô se dá ^^
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: q deus perdoe sua alma
<MarceloVaz> cuidando direitinho deles, não incomoda
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: venha para o BSD
<SeuMadruga> \o/
<SeuMadruga> daemon te espera
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> ja parou muito linux por ai e os meus 2003 ainda estao rodando
<SeuMadruga> ]=)
<SeuMadruga> isso nao se trata de linux windows ou mac
<SeuMadruga> se trata de server bem configurado
<xispirito> eu te garanto que OpenBSD não para
<MarceloVaz> yeah
<SeuMadruga> e restrição para user q nao sebe mecher
<MarceloVaz> yeah
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: tem um amigo meu
<telec> FreeBSD ainda é ativo ?
<MarceloVaz> principalmente restrição
<SeuMadruga> q o nome dele é m4d3
<MarceloVaz> e boas politicas
<xispirito> telec, claro que sim
<SeuMadruga> na net
<SeuMadruga> ele trabalha com mikrotik e debian
<underground> linux teve presença marcada em varios filmes...eu sempre pensava, sera q existe mesmo esse OS, pq só conhecia windows
<SeuMadruga> um dia eu tava la o cliente ligou para ele
<SeuMadruga> foi o mais engraçado
<telec> xispirito =)) to rodando um router aqui com FreeBSD
<SeuMadruga> o cara tem um server de 16gb de ram
<SeuMadruga> dae ele ligou dizem
<SeuMadruga> poxa cara.... o servidor ta usando toda a memoria
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SeuMadruga> o que ue faço
<xispirito> telec, para server é muito bom mesmo, não arrega por nada
<chm0d-780> underground kkkkkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> oieuheiuoheiehio
<SeuMadruga> MarceloVaz: ele disse .. quando voce comprou  os 16gb tu queria q usasse quanto de ram
<xispirito> o.0
<SeuMadruga> os 16gb ou menos
<SeuMadruga> se nao quer q use 16 entao compre menos q vai usar menos
<telec> xispirito FreeBSD é bom pra rede, eu tinha feito um ack flooder, só q no FreeBSD nao funciona nem fudendo, só no linux
<SeuMadruga> auehauheauehaueahauhua
<MarceloVaz> ieouheuioheiuehie
<SeuMadruga> eu rachei de rir
<MarceloVaz> q palhaçada
<xispirito> telec, em que linguagem?
<telec> xispirito fiz em py
<xispirito> bom, então teoricamente funcionaria
<MarceloVaz> eu gostaria de usar mais linux nos meus clientes, mas as ferramentas do linux são muito manuais, grande maioria só pelo console
<telec> nao sei pq ... mas no FreeBSD, eu nao consigo derrubar o server
<xispirito> claro, depende do código =D
<MarceloVaz> não teria como atender mais de 100 clientes em tempo
<telec> no linux ou win é 1 minuto e já era
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: MarceloVaz olha isso http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWXCzlTMfd0
<xispirito> quando ve tem lá: system (blabla eth0) ¬¬
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: sera q o arch ta confiavel agora
<underground> brasil fica atraz tbm nao, a noite lá paulista fica uns garotos de laptop tenta quabrar as redes locais, point pode se dizer !
<SeuMadruga> pareou de mudar o nome das placas e das unucades
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, é bleeding edge, 100% nunca é
<SeuMadruga> sim
<telec> queria um dongle b/g/n com rfmon
<MarceloVaz> e a microsoft facilitou mais ainda a minha vida depois do powershell... instalo o server e rodo um script, tudo pronto depois do reboot
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> em 20 minutos um servidor 100% funcional
<xispirito> ah cara, eu gosto dos unices
<underground> alguem curte cyberpunk ?
<xispirito> e não adianta =D
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkk
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: openbsd de novo affs
<SeuMadruga> =)
<MarceloVaz> tenho 5 clientes rodando debian ainda
<xispirito> eauheahu
<SeuMadruga> coisa boa
<telec> xispirito mas eu passei um susto pra instalar esse server freebsd
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: nao da semper BSD
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkk
<SeuMadruga> xmonad + BSD
<MarceloVaz> pq são poucos usuários, e quase nunca tem modificação na infra
<telec> xispirito comprei 1 placa de rede extra só pra ele
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, não, tanto que tive de migrar para Debian
<telec> pra ficar com 3
<telec> chego lá ... só me reconhece 2
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: mas eu sei q voce vai pra BSD
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, vou comprar outra máquina para o Open
<xispirito> outro cliente
<underground> cara antigamente tinha fenasoft, tem do linux tbm ?
<xispirito> o que é fenasoft?
<MarceloVaz> algum de vocês usa o endian firewall ? tenho usado bastante ultimamente
<underground> xispirito: sim, acho q nao rola mais aqui no braisl
<xispirito> underground, mas o que é?
<xispirito> MarceloVaz, eu tenho conheçimentos de iptables, pf e ipfilter
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: eu to pesando nisso tambem
<SeuMadruga> =)
<SeuMadruga> acho q vou comçear de baixo
<chm0d-780> de firewall aqui mesmo só o iptables
<SeuMadruga> vou pegar um IBN
<SeuMadruga> IBM
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, eu quero aquele Sun
<xispirito> que mostrei uma ves
<SeuMadruga> hunm
<MarceloVaz> xispirito eu manjo bem tbem, mas a comodidade do endian pra gerenciar, n abro mais mão
<xispirito> #vez
<underground> xispirito: era um encontro, e lançamentos de sofware...experimentos e tal, se encontrava uns caras maluco lá !
<telec> MarceloVaz edian ? presta ?
<MarceloVaz> muito bom telec
<xispirito> underground, ah sim, mas é que Unices são emio...underground
<underground> sera q do linux tem ?
<telec> MarceloVaz é um firewall ?
<xispirito> #meio
<MarceloVaz> telec sim
<telec> MarceloVaz da pra fazer Dual Wan será ?
<MarceloVaz> integrado com AD então
<underground> xispirito:  ?
<MarceloVaz> n tem nem graça gerenciar
<underground> xispirito:  ???
<xispirito> underground ué, estes sistemas são underground
<MarceloVaz> telec só na versão paga.. na versão open tem failover, funciona q eh uma beleza
<telec> MarceloVaz e link agregation ?
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: sdd do openbsd e do freebsd
<SeuMadruga> baixei o pcbsd
<SeuMadruga> mas ainda nao rola na minha maquina aqui
<SeuMadruga> soh o 8.2
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, eu quero meu Open denovo
<underground> xispirito: cara quero ir em algo pareci, só q so lixux, sera q tem ?
<MarceloVaz> só na paga tbem telec, mas nada impede de usar o link de backup do failover como entrada, ou fazer sair determinados protocolos pelo outro link
<telec> MarceloVaz humm
<MarceloVaz> mesmo na versão open, já dá pra fazer muita coisa
<xispirito> underground, tem a feira mundial aquela fisl acho que é o nome
<xispirito> tem todo ano
<underground> onde rola ?
<xispirito> será em porto alegre
<underground> sou de sp brother
<MarceloVaz> telec dá um bizu na versão 2.5.1, concluimos a tradução neste inicio de ano
<xispirito> underground, mas vez que outra tem evwntos, palestras e tal
<telec> MarceloVaz hummm legal
<xispirito> na área de segurança a galera se movimenta mais
<underground> quero aparecer pra ver qual é...rsr
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: nao vou poder ir no fisl
<SeuMadruga> =/
<SeuMadruga> tu vai
<xispirito> vou, se nada der errado
<underground> tem encontros de slackers sera ?
<xispirito> tu vai ver um cabeludo com camiseta do Disturbed, sou eu =D
<MarceloVaz> telec a versão paga além dos recursos q tu mencionou ainda conta com captive portal, o preço é bom, se o cliente pode pagar acabo instalando a paga.. U$ 278,00 , suporte por 1 ano
<underground> xispirito: cara nessa porra é só cabeludo brother...rsrsss
<xispirito> =(
<telec> MarceloVaz humm e oq vc acha do pfsense
<SeuMadruga> kkkkk
<underground> xispirito:  me explica ai o samba !
<xispirito> underground, nem faço uso
<underground> xispirito:  ?
<underground> xispirito:  ???
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> não uso samba underground
<underground> xispirito: samba server ?
<xispirito> é,
<underground> xispirito:  nao conhece ?
<SeuMadruga> xispirito: isso q eu queria te mostrar
<MarceloVaz> telec trabalhei com ele por 1 ano mais ou menos.. não tive muitos problemas, tirando a integração com o AD q nunca funcionou direito .. acabei parando no Endian justamente por isto, tenho clientes rodando a quase 3 anos, desde a versão 2.3 dele, nunca tive galho
<xispirito> conheço sim
<SeuMadruga> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwnBw4DVITI&feature=related
<telec> MarceloVaz hummm
<telec> MarceloVaz eu to aqui com o pfsense
<MarceloVaz> curti muito o pf
<telec> MarceloVaz tive alguns problemas, mas tá rodando até o momento
<MarceloVaz> pena q a autentiação integrada n funciona
<MarceloVaz> de manhã cedo e uma enxurrada de ligações dizendo q estavam sem internet
<telec> MarceloVaz to em Dual Wan nele
<MarceloVaz> conectava no bixo, e o winbind estava travado
<underground> SeuMadruga:  cara eu acho uma piada esse talkshow, jamais apareceria pro caras falarem q nao sou bom
<xispirito> a única coisa que sinto falta no pf é ip_conntrack_ftp
<telec> to testando aqui o pf ...
<underground> ai cara...eu vou por meu pentim de infancial pra rodar...rsrrrsr
<MarceloVaz> xispirito tem o ip_nat_ftp
<underground> *pentim
<underground> *pentium
<xispirito> underground, eu tenho um mmx =D
<xispirito> aposentado, claro
<xispirito> mas funciona
<underground> eu tenho 200 mesmo...rssr
<SeuMadruga> underground: hunm
<SeuMadruga> underground: ma ja foi uns caras sem noção ae hein
<underground> claro, ta com win98
<underground> SeuMadruga:  ?
<xispirito> o que eu tenho está com damn small
<xispirito> mas só instalei e nem usei
<chm0d-780> xispirito eu a tempo tbm tinha um mmx
<underground> SeuMadruga: sakei...rsrr
<xispirito> chm0d-780, e fez o que? jogou fora? fez viveiro de canário, apoio pros pés?
<SeuMadruga> underground: uem windows 98 eu
<SeuMadruga> ta doido
<underground> nao bem de infancia né...o primeiro foi um XT, depois um 486dx2
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkkk
<SeuMadruga> bebeu
<chm0d-780> xispirito roubaram ele O.o
<MarceloVaz> ando botando muita maquina velha na rede
<xispirito> lol, roubar um mmx
<underground> SeuMadruga:  ???
<xispirito> huehauahuaeh
<MarceloVaz> depois q conheci esse cara
<MarceloVaz> http://www.2x.com/os/
<MarceloVaz> recomendo !!
<telec> eu tenho 3 desse aqui http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/fullimage.php?image=328
<xispirito> o que eu tenho eu ganhei
<fallen_tiger> por favor alguem poderia me ajudar com o gnome, veio tendo problemas com ele no meu note no ubuntu 12.04
<chm0d-780> sim xispirito kkkkkk
<underground> vou compra macbook no market place...rssrrr
<SeuMadruga> vou isar
<SeuMadruga> sair
<xispirito> este aqui que está aqui queriam arrumar, mas nunca buscaram
<SeuMadruga> flww para vodew
<underground> só q nao entendo esse lance bitcoin
<xispirito> eu até queria um mac, mas queria um powerpc, para instalar OpenBSD =D
<MarceloVaz> mac pra n usar o OSX é meio q jogar money fora
<underground> eu sou comprar pq e mercado negro ne cara, nao gosto dessas coisas comerciais !
<chm0d-780> o Air pró é massa
<MarceloVaz> com a grana de um MAC, dá pra pegar algo muitooo melhor
<xispirito> MarceloVaz, eu só compraria usado, de preferencia dos antigos
<xispirito> e a preço de banana
<chm0d-780> eu acho que um mac vale mto pelo investimento
<underground> mac é marca só cara...igual intel
<MarceloVaz> se bem q ando pensando em comprar um mac mini server
<MarceloVaz> estou ficando sem espaço no meu rack no IDC
<xispirito> sim, mas dos antigos era outra arquitetura, ṕrocessador com 32 registradores de uso geral...eu queria explorar
<MarceloVaz> e iria bem esses carinhas
<xispirito> só por experiencia
<chm0d-780> underground só comprando mesmo
<chm0d-780> para tirar essa ideia
<MarceloVaz> alguem ja viu estes mini server rodando ?
<underground> eles investem muito em marketing, entao se vc quer ter aquele q é mais popular vai ter q pagar mais, como nao gosto de nada popular, prefiro o obscuro mesmo
<xispirito> nunca
<chm0d-780> underground testa e verás
<xispirito> então, eu estou a procurar um bom Sun sparc, porque sou underground =D
<chm0d-780> para trabalhar uso mto
<chm0d-780> e é confortavel
<chm0d-780> pouco ruido de tensão
<chm0d-780> sobre-aquecimento aff nem existe
<underground> xispirito: o chileno q dava aula de guitarra pra mim tinha foto com roberto bolinha e com a chiquinha...rsrrr
<xispirito> lol
<underground> *bolonhas
<xispirito> underground, você toca guitarra ainda?
<underground> tenho um imitaçao de fender jaguar
<underground> brinco né...rsrr
<xispirito> metal, rock, axé?
<chm0d-780> xispirito?
<xuxuco`aueiz> tirex
<xuxuco`aueiz> eu sou cria
<xispirito> queria saber que tipo de música ele tocava...
<chm0d-780> xispirito ja usou o Arch?
<xispirito> sim
<xispirito> é legal, tudo do novo...só não é 100% confiável
<chm0d-780> pretendo instalar a dirver ATI
<chm0d-780> driver*
<chm0d-780> ATI catalyst
<underground> voltei
<chm0d-780> sabe cmo?
<xispirito> chm0d-780, deve ter no repositório deles o pacote catalyst
<chm0d-780> não acho! :(
<xispirito> procura por ati
<underground> xispirito:   eu curto tudo q é underground...vou deixar pra sua imaginaçao...rrsr
<xispirito> underground, samael, morbid angel, dismember =D
<xispirito> é undeground
<chm0d-780> a NVidia foi facin
<chm0d-780> mas ATI nem por isso
<underground> dinosaur.jr é uma bela pista...rsrsr
<xispirito> pior que nunca usei ATI, dai não sei..
<xispirito> underground, estes psicodélicos não é muito minha área
<chm0d-780> a KPatricia tbm usa o Arch
<chm0d-780> não sei se ela sabe
<chm0d-780> =L
<xispirito> chm0d-780, perigo saber
<xispirito> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<underground> xispirito:  cara a unica coisa q faltou pra mim, era te sido indroduzido no linux quando garoto, pq o resto...rsrsrrsrssr
<xispirito> acho que aqui sabe ^
<chm0d-780> valeu man
<chm0d-780> conferindo
<xispirito> underground, eu, quando com meus quatorze anos, spo tocava bateria e bebia vinho barato, fui me meter em info depois de mais velho...
<underground> de preferencia no slackware né...rsrrs
<xispirito> =D
<underground> xispirito:  eu sempre curti pc, sempre curti linha de commando
<xispirito> eu sempre gostei, mas era selvagem demais lol
<underground> xispirito: era seattle na veia...rsssrrr
<xispirito> meu negócio era música e pronto
<xispirito> depois que acalmei
<chm0d-780> a comunidade pt e pt-br trabalho pouco em termo de tradução de documentos acerca do open-source
<underground> xispirito:  meu lance ainda é som...rsrrsr
<chm0d-780> ATI (Português)
<underground> xispirito: C D E F G A B
<chm0d-780> There is currently no text in this page. You can search for this page title in other pages, or search the related logs.
<xispirito> underground, eu ainda ouço muito e pretendo voltar a tocar, mas sem beber tanto
<xispirito> chm0d-780, eu sei disso, e eu e o MarconM pretendemos resolver isso =D
<underground> entendeu la em cima ?
<xispirito> underground, não
<chm0d-780> xispirito boa man
<underground> xispirito: C D E F G A B nao reconhece ?
<chm0d-780> a ideia é louvavel
<xispirito> underground, não reconheço
<underground> I'm sorry...rs
<xispirito> chm0d-780, é preciso, já temos bastante gente a procura de informações
<chm0d-780> xispirito xim
<chm0d-780> mas a oferta é pouca
<xispirito> exato
<underground> xispirito:  para de ficar chapado garoto, nao da pé...acredita em mim...rsr
<xispirito> underground, eu parei já =D
<underground> xispirito:  esmirilha o bumbo e fica de boa !
<xispirito> ah cara, quando se é muito jovem, sem perspectiva e sem nada a fazer, estas coisas acontecem
<xispirito> e era divertido
<xispirito> nós tinhamos a plena convicção que seriamos o novo Slayer, mas dae uns casaram, outros se mudaram...
<xispirito> lol
<underground> xispirito:  todos nos, gostariamos de  ser astros do rock, porem nao rolou...rs
<underground> xispirito:  e eu tbm ja teria morrido de over..rsrsrr
<xispirito> é...mas até não eramos ruins e pretendo voltar, mas não tão kamikaze
<underground> xispirito:  pq vc fica nessa canal cara ?
<xispirito> eu, neste momento, não tenho nada a fazer
<xispirito> daqui a pouco já acho algo e só fica meu nick aqui, mas estou fazendo outras coisas
<underground> xispirito: como disse o cara dos engenhiros...hey cara eu prefiro outros canais...rsrrrsr
<underground> *engenheiros
<underground> vc é de onde brother ?
<xispirito> RS
<underground> entao vc curte engenheiro né ?
<xispirito> não
<underground> xispirito: porra cara...puta banda, wander wildner ?
<xispirito> eu gosto da vertente mais pesada do Rock
<xispirito> respeito, mas não ouço
<underground> eu conheco o rock n roll do avesso, mas os classicos sao classicos né....rsr
<underground> xispirito:  cara se eu nao me engano a sede do slackware-br e ai
<xispirito> tem sede? lol
<lima> :)
<xispirito> eu nem sabia
<underground> tem cara...o pessoal é bem engajado e tal
<underground> xispirito:  seu nick é sobre quem estou pensando ?
<xispirito> provavelmente, sim
<underground> o velho bolanhas ?
<xispirito> sim
<underground> yeah
<underground> classico né...rs
<xispirito> sim, cresci vendo
<underground> somos dois
<underground> cara vou alimentar minha tartaruga
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> ok
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> cuidado pra ela nao correr de vc
<xispirito> Pskol, este negócio de tartaruga devagar é lenda, eu vi uma que corre bagarai
<Pskol> aehuiehaeu
<Pskol> eu tbm..
<Pskol> ela comia ate pizza
<xispirito> sim, o bixo é rápido
<Pskol> eh eu sei
<Pskol> me lembra do começo do chapolim
<SeuMadruga> oiiii meninas
<SeuMadruga> voltei\
<SeuMadruga> xispirito narigudo ta ae
 * xispirito olha pro outro lado
 * SeuMadruga pega xispirito por traz =)
<xispirito> 0.0
<Pskol> mais rápito que uma tartaruga, mais forte que o Rato, mais inteligente que a asno
<xispirito> eu não gosto destas coisas, acho que o underground tá na pilha
<SeuMadruga> xispirito tem um amigo meu aqui q vai abracar o projeto junto com agnte
<xispirito> quem?
<SeuMadruga> ele vai morar aqui de novo ... ele trabalhar com info faz facul de sistema de informacao e analise de sistema
<SeuMadruga> ele vai projeto para a NASA
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, massa, chama pro time =D
<xispirito> o chm0d-780 gostou da nossa idéia
<SeuMadruga> eu ja vou dar o FREEBSD para ele
<SeuMadruga> e openbsd e emacs
<xispirito> ele constatou o mesmo que eu e você, falta documentação
<chm0d-780> idéia boa man
<SeuMadruga> xispirito agora sim ... esstao trabalhando num proejto de aceleracao de internet
<chm0d-780> é um projecto de se levar a peito
<xispirito> mas em? vão mexer no tcp/ip, vão desmotar os routers, trocar as fibras 0.0?
<Pskol> desculpe me meter, mas ja metendo.. o que seria esse projeto?
<SeuMadruga> net sem fio
<SeuMadruga> =)
<SeuMadruga> agora sim .... e ainda vamus mecher no motor HHO
<xispirito> ah, uma vez eu acelerei aqui também, gatonet se chamava
<Pskol> tipo.. provedor?
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SeuMadruga> sim isso msm
<xispirito> só podia, seus war dialers, pragas da era moderna
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkk
<xispirito> aliás, eu preciso ver melhor sobre o CUDA
<SeuMadruga> xispirito enfim mais um para o tima
<SeuMadruga> soh fazer ele usra distro de homen
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, e ele usa o que?
<SeuMadruga> xispirito eu nao posso falar nesse canal =)
<xispirito> haehueahuaehuaehu
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkk
<xispirito> agora tu cagou na mão e jogou no pessoal
<xispirito> vão te matar
<SeuMadruga> EuEHueHEUehueHE
<SeuMadruga> eu nao disse nada
 * SeuMadruga e inocente =)
<SeuMadruga> xispirito o nome dele e reges
<underground> voltei
<SeuMadruga> se ele entrar no irc ... ele vai te chamar eu disse quem e voc
<xispirito> SeuMadruga, massa
<SeuMadruga> xispirito bloqueia todas as suas portas viu ... ele entra msm
<SeuMadruga> at[e a sua backport
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<xispirito> 0.0
 * xispirito levanta o detector de intrusos
<SeuMadruga> hwUEHUheueHeuhU
<SeuMadruga> sempre tem um q passa ae neh xispirito
<xispirito> o importante é detectar =D
<SeuMadruga> isso ae =)
 * SeuMadruga eh ripah na xhulipa 0.0
<xispirito> e se isso acontecer, vou ter que acelerar minha volta ao OpenBSD
<Kylua> esse é meu nicj
<Kylua> nick
<xispirito> o.0
<underground> xispirito:   cara eu comprei a antena, ela pega todos o sinais locais mas nao to conseguindo passoar do firewall
<xispirito> underground, firewall tu só vai ver se quebrar a senha antes
<underground> xispirito:  na palestra o cara ensinou como quebrar web wp2
<xispirito> é provável que eles cadastrem os MAC das placas de rede dos clientes, dae vai ter que clonar um deles também, e amordaçar o dono do MAC que você clonou
<xispirito> e se você for ninja telecom mesmo, cadastrar seu MAC no server =D
<underground> xispirito:  ele ensinou ate como derrubar o cara...rsr
<underground> xispirito:  pensou derrubar o cara pra vc entrar...rsrs
<xispirito> underground, estou relatando os passos =D
<underground> conhece essa antena signal ?
<xispirito> eu conheço a lata de nescau e a lata de pringles
<chm0d-780> pega bem
<underground> mas como vc vai entrar no shopping com isso ligado no notebook né...rsrr
<chm0d-780> :>
<xispirito> mas dentro do shopping você entra só com o note, não precisa de antes externa
<chm0d-780> se veste de mendigo
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<xispirito> #antena
<underground> ela da um up no sinal entende
<xispirito> senta na praça de alimentação, pede café e mãos a obra
<xispirito> tudo no conforto
<underground> entao é isso mesmo q fço
<xispirito> no caso, você vai ter que ter sorte com wpa2
<xispirito> porque nem sempre será possivel quebrar em tempo hábil
<underground> cara mas e possivel acessar o server sera ?
<underground> o server local ?
<xispirito> é, mas dai já entra em outro nivel de sofisticação
<underground> o backtrack é bom ja tem portscan tbm
<xispirito> tem, e vem com metasploit
<xispirito> que nem é uma mão na roda, mas duas
<underground> kkkk
<MarceloVaz> eee beleza
<MarceloVaz> quase lá
<MarceloVaz> ponto dentro pro ocsinventory
<paquistaum> aee
<xispirito> eae
<MarceloVaz> o empacotador do agente funciona muito bem, usuários normais rodam o setup sem problemas
<paquistaum> qlguem que saiba mecher no Conky ?!
<MarceloVaz> só criar uma gpo e era isso
<underground> xispirito:  vc ja experimentou ?
<xispirito> underground, experimentei num vizinho, a muito tempo atrás, só pela experiencia
<MarceloVaz> 2 problemas pendentes
<underground> era wep ainda ?
<xispirito> porque sempre quis ( e quero ) trabalhar na área de segurança da informação
<MarceloVaz> usuários excluidos no AD não são desativados no GLPI como prometido
<xispirito> era wpa1
<underground> xispirito:  aint-forence total...rsrsr
<MarceloVaz> e a importação de máquinas não rola automatico nem por linha de comando
<MarceloVaz> :|
<underground> xispirito:  quem sao seus programadores favoritos ?
<MarceloVaz> oi KPatricia esta por ai?
<xispirito> underground, não tenho programador favorito, mas gosto do paradigma adotado por Theo De Raadt
<xispirito> segurança em primeiro lugar
<underground> , Patrick Volkerding
<MarceloVaz> dica Android: app JuiceDefender... kra, estou impressionado com a redução de consumo na bateria depois deste cara
<xispirito> também é um cara que respeito
<underground> xispirito: cara eu tava lendo um livro, de como 3 programadores burlaram as  maquinas de cassinos, em meados de 90 em vegas
<xispirito> livro do kevin mitnick?
<xispirito> eu li, é massa
<underground> xispirito:  yeah
<paquistaum> qual o nome do livro ?
<underground> xispirito:  demais né
<xispirito> a arte de invadir se não me engano
<xispirito> é que tem também a arte de enganar, e li os dois...
<paquistaum> vou pesquisar sobre
<paquistaum> e vejo se acho pra vender
<xispirito> paquistaum, pode comprar que vale a pena, qualquer um dos dois
<xispirito> de preferencia os dois =D
<paquistaum> pow
<paquistaum> achei aqui no google
<underground> xispirito:  eles compram uma copia da maquina e esturam o programa, fizeram engenharia reversa e quebram os hashs
<xispirito> underground, sim, engenharia reversa em hardware 0.0
<xispirito> macabro de fazer isso
<paquistaum> os caras são bons né
<xispirito> dump de eprom
<xispirito> paquistaum, tem que ser
<paquistaum> gosto muito da parte de hardware
<paquistaum> e programação
<xispirito> é o coração da coisa
<paquistaum> e segurança de redes também
<paquistaum> rs
<underground> xispirito:  vc conhece users avançados de verdade ?
<xispirito> underground, estes caras não se manifestam muito, mas sempre tem aqui e ali
<underground> sem aquele cliche todo de "hackes"
<underground> pois aqui tem, vc encontra os caras brincando , na paulista nas lans na rua]
<xispirito> sim, sempre tem, mas não é chutar uma moita que aparece
<paquistaum> isso que o ruim
<paquistaum> o cara sabe e fica se dizendo hacker par todos
<underground> claro nao...odeia aqueles tipow "hackers" anonymous e essa porra toda
<paquistaum> e negocio é ficar na moita
<xispirito> mas é óbvio que se o cara anda fazendo este tipoi de coisa, ele ficará bem na dele
<xispirito> e não falando por ae
<paquistaum> hacker que é hacker na minha opnião fica na dele, não fica espalhando pra todo mundo
<paquistaum> realmente
<xispirito> se eu andasse por ae burlando coisas, não estaria aqui falando com vocês
<paquistaum> eu poderia estar ate falando
<paquistaum> menos sobre o que faço
<underground> hacker nem se denomina hacker, tenta colar com os caras na paulista, quando eles sai da facu, os caras pan pra vc...rsr
<xispirito> eu poderia falar, mas diria que não estaria aqui falando com vocês =D
<paquistaum> vocês já viram o backtrack ?!
<xispirito> backtrack é bom pra carregar por ae num pendrive
<xispirito> tem tudo a mão sem trabalho
<paquistaum> aham
<paquistaum> achei muito interessante
<underground> xispirito: os caras ficam brincando entre eles, mas é tipow um clã, eles nao abre nao
<paquistaum> mas ainda estou estudando ele
<xispirito> underground, e não devem né
<xispirito> qum garante que eu ou você não somos headhunters pagos para achar criminosos virtuais?
<underground> xispirito:  esse lance de "hacker" ja é cliche cara, eu mesmo se tivesse o conhecimeto sobre o assunto, odiaria ser chamado de "hacker" todo mundo é hacker hoje em dia...rsrr
 * xispirito lol
<paquistaum> hahahaha
<paquistaum> estão mais para lammers
<xispirito> =(
<paquistaum> vocês eu não sei, mas conhece muitos lammers
<paquistaum> amigos meus que ficam mexendo no prompt do windows sw achando o maximo
<underground> L-A-M-M-E-R-S
<paquistaum> rsrs
<xispirito> eu não gosto de gente que fica se papagaiando que faz e acontece
<paquistaum> também não
<paquistaum> pra mim eu nunca sei nada
<paquistaum> quero sempre aprender mais e mais
<xispirito> assim como eu, estou sempre a aprender
<paquistaum> e eu não sei muito mesmo
<paquistaum> rsrs
<xispirito> aehyauhehe
<underground> xispirito: exato, é coisa riducula
<paquistaum> aqui no linux sei muuuito pouco
<underground> pq os verdadeiros mesmo nunca dao as caras, vc só ouve falar
<paquistaum> meu negocio por enquanto é configurar e ficar mudando temas, icnoes e algo mais
<paquistaum> hahasahushasa
<underground> o cara q usa ubunto dizer q hacker é uma piada né...rsrr
<paquistaum> realmente
<paquistaum> eu uso ubuntu
<paquistaum> rsrs
<xispirito> eu só estudo sobre o assunto, testo em máquinas virtuais e tal, por isso eu falo para quem perguntar
<underground> infelizmente eu tbm
<paquistaum> pow
<paquistaum> quero muito aprender a usar o backtrak
<paquistaum> tenho instalado aqui
<paquistaum> mas ele é macabro
<underground> quem nao quer né...rsrs
<xispirito> paquistaum, a questão não é o backtrack, mas as ferramentas que ele contém
<paquistaum> dizem que com ele tu faz o que quer !
<paquistaum> xispirito, isso aí !
<paquistaum> eu uso o Gnome
<underground> paquistaum: se vc tiver o conhecimento...sim vc faz !
<paquistaum> então, esse conhecimento que me falta
<paquistaum> mas vou chegar lá
<underground> nao falta só pra vc..rs
<paquistaum> apostilas, foruns, vocês... tudo para eu aprender mais
<paquistaum> :)
<xispirito> começe lendo, leia o que é uma vulnerabilidade e de onde ela vem, leia sobre redes, protocolos, topologias...estude os daemons de servidor, BD, web e etc, portscanners e tal
<xispirito> ligeiro você chega lá
<underground> paquistaum: é cara, mais vc tem q ter um indrozamento com o sistema sabe, senao os caras saiam expert das facus tbm
<paquistaum> éé
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Tarde.
<paquistaum> aprende o pouco que sei do linux fuçando e pesquisando
<paquistaum> Boa tarde
<underground> por exemplo se cara nao tiver um conhecimento avançado em linux, ele ja nao domina backtrack
<paquistaum> aprendi*
<paquistaum> isso que eu pensei
<paquistaum> tava pensando em fazer um curso completo sobre linux
<underground> ate mesmo pq, ele baseado em linux, q por sua vez é baseado em unix
<xispirito> o melhor curso de Linux que existe é abrir um emulador de terminal e fuçar até fazer calo nos dedos
<paquistaum> rsrsrs
<paquistaum> verdade
<paquistaum> eu abandonei o windows
<underground> paquistaum:  nao cara...um expert transita em todos OS, eu tbm pensava assim
<xispirito> windows faz muito tempo que eu não uso, tenho para mim que é um sistema travado, manco e burro
<paquistaum> eu não sei dizer se conheço bem windows
<paquistaum> é estranho
<paquistaum> eu sei mas não sei
<underground> xispirito: eu sei mexer com windows...domino a linha de comando, porem reconheço q o shell e superior
<paquistaum> eu não domino a linha de comando
<paquistaum> esse é o problema
<paquistaum> e eu queria muito aprender isso
<paquistaum> mas não sei como
<underground> é cara mais tem um porem né...eu adova linha de commando quando garoto
<underground> se vc nao gosta vc nao aprende, mesmo se vc quiser
<underground> olha pra  mim...nao entendo a linha a arvore genealogica do linux
<xispirito> underground, a linha de comando do windows não tem praticamente nada
<underground> xispirito:  comparado com shell é verdade
<paquistaum> o Linux pra mim desde quando comecei a ler sobre ele, ele domina
<underground> xispirito:  se cara ja nao  gosta de linha de commando...ta ai ja nao róla
<paquistaum> a maioria das pessoas que fazem segurança de rede usa alguma distribuição Linux par efetuar o serviço
<paquistaum> eu gosto de linha de comando
<underground> tudo é linha de commando, o nome ja diz tudo !
<paquistaum> o linux a maioria das coisas é feita por linha de comando
<paquistaum> isso
<xispirito> no windows, você tem que varar atrás de software, é um sistema de gigas que não lê um pdf, não reconheçe arquivos se eles não tiverem uma extensão, não descompacta nada, não tem uma ferramenta avançada...enfim, não faz meu tipo
<underground> gostaria meuito de compreender a fundo a arvore genealogica do linux
<xispirito> nunca entendi, gigas de nada o.0
<paquistaum> é alemão pra mim
<paquistaum> rs
<underground> é foda q esse lance dos diretorios sem unidade C: , ter q montarr é grego pra mim
<xispirito> underground, quando você entende a hierarquia e regras de acesso, tudo faz sentido
<paquistaum> pow, eu comecei a me interessar por linux na escola tecnica
<paquistaum> lá eu aprendi alguns comandos
<paquistaum> mas os basicos
<paquistaum> cd/
<paquistaum> ls
<paquistaum> essas paradas ai
<underground> eu nao entendo como montar
<paquistaum> como assim montar ?
<underground> xispirito: tem q montar oq mesmo ?
<paquistaum> montar unidades ?
<xispirito> pense que você pode montar um pendrive, mas pode controlar se nesta unidade, algum binário poderá ser executado ou não, por qual classe de usuário, se binários com flag suid(que o dono é o root) poderão ser executados, se poderá, dentro desta unidade, existir arquivos de dispositivos...enfim, é outro mundo
<underground> xispirito: hein cara, como é lance montar
<xispirito> montar é colocar os arquivos do dispositivo a disposição do sistema, em umdiretório escolhido por você
<underground> nao, mais tem os diretorios certos, nao é só jogar no home e ja era
<xispirito> pode montar onde você bem entender
<underground> eu li tudo, e dizer q cada coisa era montado no diretorio correto
<xispirito> experimente, plugue um pendrive, vá até o emulador de terminal e monte ele em /home/seuusuario/pendrive
<xispirito> montará corretamente
<xispirito> desde que /home/seuusuario/pendrive exista
<underground> sim...mas nao é tradicional
<paquistaum> vou ver com meu hd externo aqui
<underground> gostaria de saber quais sao os diretiros corretos
<xispirito> underground, não é, mas você é o dono do sistema e nada te impedirá de fazer, esta é uma diferença básica
<xispirito> bem, /mnt e /media são os dois diretórios mais usados para montagem
<underground> ah cara, mais ai, vc ta fugindo da essencia
<xispirito> em /mnt geralmente é o usuário que monta lá, manualmente, em /media é automático, quando por exemplo você clica no gerenciador de arquivos...vai parar lá
<xispirito> de onde eu fuji?
<underground> é mais ou menos isso q li tbm
<underground> to com programa aqui pra instalar um semana ja, cade q eu sei montar...rrs
<xispirito> underground, leia o foca linux
<xispirito> tem bem explicado estas coisas iniciais
<underground> eu o li o slack cara, mas deu uns nó na mente
<paquistaum> o que é esse foca linux ?
<xispirito> é um guia, mas mais relax que os do Slack
<paquistaum> onde tem isso ?!
<paquistaum> rs
<xispirito> google =D
<paquistaum> aaah
<paquistaum> é algum forum isso ?!
<xispirito> são apostilas, em pdf
<underground> tem o lance dar permiçoes tbm q achei meio complicado
<paquistaum> huuuunn... gostei !
<xispirito> underground, permissões é outra coisa essencial, que faz os Unices serem o que são
<underground> eu entrei num server...mais chegou lá nao sabia muito oq fazer
<underground> só dava pra listar os arquivos e mais nada, nao era root
<underground> se eu tivesse compreendido bem ao certo o lance permiçoes poderia testar varias coias
<xispirito> é, mas só se for você o dono do arquivo que você poderá alterar as permissões
<underground> tomara q eu consigo assimilar isso tudo
<xispirito> underground, depois que você pegar tudo, entenderá o porque digo que Unices são superiores
<jxajro> saudações senhores..boas notícias...o amigo de joinville me deu a chave para resolver o assunto do BT...chama Gigolo..é só instalar e pronto! Usem e abusem!
<xispirito> não digo que são a melhor idéia do mundo, mas são bons o suficiente, e entre as alternativas atuais, crio ser a melhor escolha
<underground> nao cara, eu ja vi os caras autopermitir ser root
<jxajro> quem quiser saber detalhes me escreva
<xispirito> #creio
<xispirito> underground, sim, é possível sim
<xispirito> você pode configurar seu OS para que não peça senha na hora de executar uma ação que requer privilégios de root, fica a seu critério
<underground> eu ja vi os caras entrar com chmode e fazer um onte de commando a mil, e eu pensava como esseas caras digita tao rapido, era tab...rsr
<paquistaum> rsrs
<xispirito> heheh
<paquistaum> conversando com vocês eu vejo que não sei nada
<paquistaum> shausuhasuhasuha
<xispirito> mas eu também não sei nada, só começei a aprender =D
<underground> eu entrei num servidor grande fuçando, mas nap pude fazer muito, pq nao compreendeo direito as sintaxe e os commandos
<paquistaum> eu baixei uma apostila do foca Linux
<paquistaum> vou estudando
<Francisco_Favaro> paquistaum, A apostila do foca é excelente...
<underground> eu poderia ter me adduser e virado root, mas pra isso tem q conhecer o sistema
<paquistaum> Fransciso_Favaro, você já viu alguma delas ?!
<Francisco_Favaro> paquistaum, Já sim...
<underground> xispirito:  se vc acessa remotamente um server, só consegue listar os arquivos, e navegar pelos diretorios, quais sao procedimentos a serem tomados ?
<xispirito> underground, em geral, nenhum, ele serve para isto mesmo, disponibilizar arquivos
<xispirito> se você quer virar root num server remoto que não te pertence, isto se chama invasão
<underground> rrsr...nao cara pra virar root no server
<paquistaum> Francisco_Favaro, eu baixei primeiro a iniciante
<paquistaum> depois vou ver as outras
<paquistaum> mas parece ser ótima mesmo
<underground> sim...mas a titulo de estudo nao !
<Francisco_Favaro> paquistaum,  Eu já tenho todas... Mas tô na iniciante...
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  voce tambem esta aprendendo ?
<xispirito> underground, você pode querer abrir o cofre de um banco, mas só a título de estudo, continua sendo crime =D
<underground> OliveiraBorges: sim
<paquistaum> Francisco_Favaro, eu vou baixar uma de cada vez, porque eu sou muito curioso e vou querer saindo lendo todas de uma vez... rsrsrsrs
<xispirito> underground, se quer realmente aprender técinicas de invasão, instale uma máquina virtual e nela servidores, e teste ali
<underground> xispirito: vc esta se deixando levar pela etica e nao pela razao, os engenheiros quimicos tem conhecimento de manipular grande drogas, mas nem por isso sao hostis
<xispirito> underground, agora imagine um quimico pegando cobaias humanas e fazendo testes de tudo quanto é jeito, só a titulo de estudo
<Francisco_Favaro> paquistaum, kkk compreendo...
<paquistaum> =D
<OliveiraBorges> underground: pvt
<paquistaum> Francisco_Favaro, mas vou estudar todas com certeza, pela madrugada que é mais tranquilo.. rs
<Francisco_Favaro> paquistaum, Já uso linux à 3 anos... conheço bastante coisa, e ja consigo resolver alguns problemas sozinho. É meu único sistema operacional.
<underground> bem...nesse caso seria cientistas, e estaria manipulando seres vivos, q é completamente diferente do nosso caso !
<xispirito> underground, quimicos, cientistas...trabalham em ambiente controlado, assim como nós e as máquinas virtuais
<xispirito> não testam direto em campo
<underground> xispirito: extato, mas esse nao é caso, entrei no server uma semana estudo como virar root, sem sucesso, e no linux nao sem deletar os logs de acesso
<xispirito> bom, faça o que achar certo, mas eu não vou te ajudar
<underground> xispirito:  garoto quem ta pedindo ajuda, eu só estou comentando, nada mais
<xispirito> aaa bom
<underground> sou autodidata nao faz muito meu tipow recever instrucoes...rsr
<underground> *receber
<underground> xispirito: me diga, os logs sao deletaveis como $ ?
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> underground, para você deletar logs, você deve já ter conseguido uid 0 ( root ), depois você vai até eles e apaga as entradas relativas a suas atividades
<telec> deletar log não é uma boa coisa. não pode ter finalidade boa
<xispirito> como? dai é contigo =D
<underground> telec: estamos trocando experiencia apenas, sem eticas
<telec> vc pode deletar tudo q vc quiser como root
<telec> vc pode fazer quase tudo inclusive
<underground> ate ai eu sei né...rsrsr
<Maninho> *quase tudo...
<xispirito> log é complicado, deletar demais chama a atenção, deixar furo denuncia...tem que saber o que faz
<xispirito> hoje em dia temos acl's, podemos restringir o root
<telec> e quem faz a restrição do root ?
<xispirito> o root de verdade, não o root conseguido a unha =D
<underground> como restringir um root, é como dar regras a deus...rsr
<xispirito> assim, eu sou root, dai programo o sistema com restrições, no reboot, mesmo o root não poderá alterar tais restrições
<xispirito> para alterar, terei de rebootar o sistema, entrar em single user, alterar, e rebootar
<telec> hummm
<underground> imagina eu leigao em linux dando um shutdown em server...rrsrr
<underground> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<paquistaum> com sai do modo root ?
<underground> exit
<underground> xispirito: imagina brother eu lá tentando dar um halt na maquina, nao tive sucesso mais a inteçao é q vale né...rsrsr
<xispirito> a intenção e o log =D
<underground> passei o server no portscan ela, tava coisa de 1 ano sem reboot
<underground> xispirito: eu nao entendo nada de linux cara, fiz isso com 2 dias de uso
<xispirito> underground, estude mais antes
<underground> porra cara, é como disse se fosse desde garoto a coisa seria diferente
<xispirito> mas quase tudo que uso aprendi depois de velho o.0
<fslima0> melhor tarde do que nunca
<underground> ainda ia fazer um backdoor de quebra...rsr
<underground> xispirito:  acho q nao rola mais garoto, minha paciencia se esgotou ja quando tentava tirar os solos do slash...rs
<xispirito> no pain, no game =D
<underground> ter q decorar mais uma centena de commando novos seria um saco...rsrrrrsr
<underground> ninguem tc mais, acho q ja fui banido por mau comportamento...igualzinho como na epoca de escola...rrssrrs
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  eu sempre venho aqui conversar, mas as pessoas aqui sao caladas
<xispirito> não podem reclamar de mim, não hoje
<OliveiraBorges> voces sao de onde ?
<xispirito> eu do RS
<paquistaum> eu só falo quando sei alguma coisa
<paquistaum> rsrsrs
<paquistaum> RJ
<OliveiraBorges> MG
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar redirecionar as portas do meu moden pro servidor web funciona externamente
<Maninho|WORKS> vai no nat e pimba
<xispirito> achei que você estivesse trabalahndo =D
<Maninho|WORKS> mas estou =D monitores diferentes
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: se fosse tao facil assim eu ja teria feito,r s
<Maninho|WORKS> hehehehe
<xispirito> massa
<roger_> Qual o nome daquele monitor de hardware que fica no desktop?
<Maninho|WORKS> e porque não fez se seu modem tem nat ira funfar leia a documentação
<roger_> aquele monitor que precisa de um arquivo com o layout?
<xispirito> roger_, deve ser o conky
<Maninho|WORKS> xispirito, cara preciso fazer um sistema de subdominio, tipo dyndns, tu ja viu como é?
<xispirito> Maninho|WORKS, nunca fiz =(
<roger_> xispirito, isso mesmmo! muito obrigado! faz anos que nao uso ele e até esqueci :D coisa da minha infancia brincar com ele.! vlw mesmo
<xispirito> hehehe
<Maninho|WORKS> xispirito hehehe tenso, estou apanhando na parada mais simples, subdominio, foda... esqueci muita coisa do apache,
<xispirito> tá, você quer um subdominio no server web e quer por isto no dns?
<Maninho|WORKS> quase isso
<Maninho|WORKS> ja bolei um script para levar o ip para determinado usuario e senha, esta levando o txt hehehe
<Maninho|WORKS> vou estudar
<xispirito> apache um ou dois?
<Maninho|WORKS> dois
<xispirito> eu uso um =(
<Maninho|WORKS> hehehe
<xispirito> eu andei olhando o apache dois, depois vou estudar melhor, mas para cada subdominio eu teria um diretório em /etc/apache ou algo assim...
<Maninho|WORKS> Você esta usando sinaliz. linha comando nao sup.: --no-sandbox. estabil. e segur. afetadas. (lol)
<underground> OliveiraBorges: cara, esquenta nao, acho q assim as coisa por aqui mesmo
<xispirito> arre égua
<underground> OliveiraBorges: se vc assim chegar e fazer, nao teria perguntado né...rsrrsrrr
<Maninho|WORKS> de acesso ao teu modem q configuro para vc
<OliveiraBorges> dyegoborges.no-ip.org
<OliveiraBorges> vou ligar o server
<OliveiraBorges> primeiro vou testr a senha do moden, nao sei pq a senha muda automaticamente sempre
<Maninho|WORKS> qual a senha do modem?
<OliveiraBorges> toda hora eu tenho que ir dar um reset
<underground> pq é dinamico
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: a senha que era pra ser nao eh mais
<Maninho|WORKS> ...
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  isso faz com que eu tenho que resetar o mode
<Maninho|WORKS> po entao seu modem esta ferrado
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  o moden esta la embaixo, deixa pra proxima, pq minha mae e minha irma ta mexendo
<Maninho|WORKS> direciona seu apache para outra porta
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: se eu resetar volta ao normal
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  mas qual porta ?
<Maninho|WORKS> e sempre disque usando esta nova porta
<Maninho|WORKS> porta no teu pc
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: qual porta ueh, eu ja tentei algumas e nao deu
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges qual fabricante do teu modem?
<OliveiraBorges> dlink
<Maninho|WORKS> dlink 500b?
<underground> xispirito: cara vc consegue um acesso remoto comigo ?
<OliveiraBorges> 2460b
<OliveiraBorges> fuu em NAT / Virtual Server
<OliveiraBorges> dps abrir uma porta no moden, eu tenho que ir no ports.conf e colocar Listen PORTA
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges, qual a senha para mim acessar?
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: Entao, eu sei que vc quer ajudar, mas agora nao vai ser possivel, pq eu nao posso resetar o moden agora
<roger_> xispirito, se eu quiser iniciar o conky junto com o systema no openbox eu devo mexer nas configurações de iniciação do ubuntu ou algo no openbox?
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges ok, então no maximo que posso ajudar e desejar uma boa sorte.
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  obrigado, mas voce recomenda alguma porta especial ?
<OliveiraBorges> para provedores Velox
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges troque seu modem por outro
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges tplink é mais simples para configurar e barato
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: Isso que eh foda, as vezes eu tenho vontade de fazer uns testes, mas nao tenho estrutura.
<Catscaul> Alô, galera.
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: Tenho uma antena wireless em cima do telhado, qualquer dia desses usar para fazer uns testes
<OliveiraBorges> em redes wifi
<Catscaul> Alguém aí que possa me dar uma ajuda? Estou tendo um problema ao iniciar a interface gráfica pelo CLI.
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges pois é investir no aprendizado é fundamental
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: Sim, estou alugando um server dedicado
<Maninho|WORKS> não seria mais barato comprar um ip fixo?
<Maninho|WORKS> quantos vai gastar num dedicado?
<underground> OliveiraBorges:  ip fixo só compensa pra empresa
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  50 reais
<OliveiraBorges> por mes
<Maninho|WORKS> investimento alto não acha?
<OliveiraBorges> 1Gb Ram 2.4Ghz 80GB 3MB
<OliveiraBorges> 50 reais, vc acha alto ?
<roger_> estou no openbox, o alt f2 nao funciona! tem algum software que eu intale para esse altf2?
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  Montei uma pagina de marketing digital, estou muito interessado em montar um servidor smtp
<xispirito> voltei
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges o retorno já pensou quanto vai dar de lucro?
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  alem de montar varios outros servers para fins didaticos
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges ah saquei
<underground> Maninho|WORKS:  cara vc consegue um acesso remoto comigo ?
<xispirito> huaehuehauaeu
<Maninho|WORKS> quem sabe R$
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: Eu tenho mais interesse em fins didatico, pois quero misturar Direito e Informatica
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: Ja sou formado em Ciencia da Computacao, e agora estou no  4o periodo de direito
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges, mas pretende vender correto?
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  vender oq ?
<underground> OliveiraBorges:  eu quero minturar o errado com info...rsrsr
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges, espaço
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: espaco nos meus servidores ?
<Maninho|WORKS> sim
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: nao sei, acho que nao
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  nao a principio
<Maninho|WORKS> então um servidor dedicado vai te deixar cada mês 50 reais mais pobre.
<underground> Maninho|WORKS:  hein brother oq acha de mistar o errado com iformatica ?
<Maninho|WORKS> procura na web existe servidores mais barato, que pague por ano
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS:  sim, mas 50 reais a gente gasta com bobeira todo mes
<Maninho|WORKS> underground, da para misturar qualquer coisa com informatica.
<xispirito> eia mais uma bobeira =D
<underground> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> #eis
<OliveiraBorges> Estava querendo achar algume que curte forense digital
<Maninho|WORKS> kkkk
<underground> OliveiraBorges: eu curto ant-forence
<xispirito> OliveiraBorges, você quer um pesquisador forense computacional?
<Maninho|WORKS> de 50 em 50 ja vai dar 100
<Maninho|WORKS> 50 pila de cerveja
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: Eu quero montar uma monografia em cima de pericia forense
<Maninho|WORKS> 105 de carne
<Maninho|WORKS> hehehe
<xispirito> mijada?
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges, bacana.
<OliveiraBorges> Maninho|WORKS: Ja tenho varias analogias com o direito exisnte
<underground> pra ser mais preciso aircrack...rrsr
<OliveiraBorges> xispirito: queria encontrar um pra trocar ideia
<xispirito> underground, forense é um pouco mais que isto =D
<OliveiraBorges> colocar minhas teorias em pratica, rs
<xispirito> tente imagina que rastros um ls deixa no seu sistema =D
<Maninho|WORKS> OliveiraBorges vai no twitter
<Maninho|WORKS> =)
<Maninho|WORKS> la todos trocam uma ideia em conjunto
<underground> xispirito:  sem snobismo garoto
<xispirito> =(
<OliveiraBorges> Mas quem especificamente eu tenho que seguir ? rs
<roger_> Eu gostaria de iniciar o conky junto com o systema, tem algum arquivo que eu possa editar e colocar o o comando pra iniciar o conky e o ossxmix????
<Maninho|WORKS> hehehehe OliveiraBorges
<Francisco_Favaro> Oh problema que insiste em me perseguir, esse do ubuntu 12.04
<xispirito> roger_, você usa openbox, certo? olhe em ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<Francisco_Favaro> A minha conexão continua caindo do nada, epois de um tempo.
<Francisco_Favaro> Depois
<Maninho|WORKS> coloca na pasta menu > todos os programas > inicialização
<atpessoa> hi
<roger_> xispirito, obrigado!!
<xispirito> =D
<Maninho|WORKS> atpessoa você fala portugues?
<underground> Maninho|WORKS:  hein cara eu fazer fazer um hidde service, misturar o errado com informatica, oq acha ?
<Maninho|WORKS> sim fala hhehehe
<Maninho|WORKS> underground kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<underground> eu quero fazer hidde service, sera q rola ?
<underground> kkkkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> underground: vc tem quantos naos ?
<OliveiraBorges> anos
<underground> tipow market place !
<Maninho|WORKS> ele deve ter dois um na frente outro atras
 * Maninho|WORKS =S
<xispirito> 0.0
<underground> Maninho|WORKS:  serio mesmo cara, vc ja foi no market place, é um negocio lucratico
<Maninho|WORKS> underground vc é da rede underground? ou só de passagem
<underground> *lucrativo
<OliveiraBorges> ainda existe no IRC canais de age of empires ou de animes ?
<underground> ja foi no market place, hidden wiki ?
<Maninho|WORKS> tudo que tem a palavra market não curto, me lembra a bosta do android hehehe e claro google
<underground> Maninho|WORKS:  mas esse eu te garanto q nao tem nada a ver marketing...rsrsr
<Maninho|WORKS> hehehehe,
<xispirito> rankmyhack saiu do ar =(
<Maninho|WORKS> underground qual a margem de lucro?
<Maninho|WORKS> po serio xispirito ?
<underground> esse é mercado nengro mesmo, pra ser mais especifico deep web, os caras q misturam o errado com info, e deu certo !
<xispirito> sim
<Maninho|WORKS> xispirito, foda hein?
<Maninho|WORKS> underground, hehehehe
<xispirito> ah cara, era engraçado
<Maninho|WORKS> oh se era
<underground> eu vendo o cara dizer q queria mistuar o direito com info, acho mais atrativo o errado, oq acha ?
<Maninho|WORKS> MarconM fala mano
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> Maninho|WORKS: até que enfim neh
<Maninho|WORKS> MarconM tu viu a parada para importar?
<xispirito> eae
<Maninho|WORKS> hehehehe
<MarconM> Maninho|WORKS: sim no msm dia
<MarconM> eu te disse q te dava a resposta no msm dia
<MarconM> ¬¬
<Maninho|WORKS> grande MarconM
<MarconM> Maninho|WORKS: eu falei com ele ... mas a parada é complicada
<Maninho|WORKS> hehehe, tava na casa do sogrão
<MarconM> foi o que eu te disse msm
<underground> OliveiraBorges:  entao meu chapa, oq acha  ?
<MarconM> soh se voce fosse igreja
<Maninho|WORKS> tenso
<MarconM> ou instituição
<MarconM> quanto a importação nao tem como
<MarconM> é caro e o produto é grande
<Maninho|WORKS> foda vou ter q pagar as 25 pilas mesmo aff
<MarconM> Maninho|WORKS: voce pode contratar uma empresa especializada para fazer isso
<MarconM> dae o imposto é menor
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  o q eu achou de q?
<MarconM> por que eles ja fazem esse tipo de coisa
<underground> OliveiraBorges: vc ja pensou em colocar seu server a serviço da hidden wiki ?
<xispirito> milworm, rankmyhack, scroogle...¬¬
<Maninho|WORKS> MarconM, entendi, vou figar novamente amanha na receita federal, e depois procurar uma empresa
<underground> OliveiraBorges: montar um hidden service e tal, mais nao tem direito lá hein...rsr
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> Maninho|WORKS: msm se for alguem la buscar tem que pagar ... por que o produto é muito grande
<MarconM> e é para uso comercial tipo publicidade
<Maninho|WORKS> MarconM então o transporte tem que ser uma carreta para vir tudo acomodado
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  mas eu nao sei do que vc ta falando
<OliveiraBorges> hidden wiki ?
<MarconM> Maninho|WORKS: da china ... de navio
<underground> OliveiraBorges: é cara vai dizer q nao conhece ?
<Maninho|WORKS> MarconM sim, de SP ate onde estou ae só estradão hehee
<MarconM> Maninho|WORKS: verdade
<MarconM> foi mal ...
<MarconM> Maninho|WORKS: se precisar algo de tradução
<MarconM> so me chamar
<MarconM> chines
<underground> OliveiraBorges: nos podemos ser socios, podemos fazer carders , ja ouviu falar de engenharia social ?
<MarconM> ok
<Maninho|WORKS> MarconM hehehe vlw mano
<picolo> Boa noite
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  vai no PVT
<OliveiraBorges> picolo: Boa Noite
<underground> pvt ?
<picolo> Qual e o programa de mudar as configuracoes da barra no unit no 12.04
<Francisco_Favaro> picolo, myunity
<OliveiraBorges> underground: privado
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  mandei msg pra voce
<picolo> Ela not vem por default
<underground> quero fazer o tor rodar em cima do i2p
<underground> caras sera q tem ouros irc com usuarios avançados ?
<underground> o povo aqui se camufla sei lá
<underground> xispirito:  cara vc brother ?
<underground> *cade
<xispirito> underground, estou fazendo coisas
<xispirito> não fico 24 teclando =D
<underground> xispirito: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<underground> xispirito:  oq fica tranquilo entao...conhece outros irc ?
<underground> *ok
<xispirito> outras salas?
<xispirito> ou canais...
<underground> ah sei lá... uns com user avançados e tal
<underground> xispirito:  conversar a titulo de estudo, sem etica...compreende
<xispirito> underground, aqui tem regras, não fui eu que fiz...
<underground> xispirito: serio eu nao sabia, sera q violei alguma...rsrsrsr
<xispirito> underground, não sei, não sou eu que controlo
<picolo> Negócia aqui é perguntar e esperar a resposta, mas vezes é rápido, as vezes não
<picolo> Galera gostei do 12.04, porém fui instalar o 64 bits, deu alguns erros, continuei com o 32
<paladinn> seu processador suporta 64bits ?
<Daekdroom> Se não suportasse, nem tela de erro ele veria.
<paladinn> 0o
<paquistaum> boa noite gente
<paquistaum> voltei
<underground> xispirito: voltei cara, tava lá no slack
<xispirito> instalou?
<underground> no IRC oficial gringo
<xispirito> ah sim
<underground> xispirito:  uma vez eu instalei e fiquei perdido
<xispirito> eu começei por ele =D
<paquistaum> aee
<paquistaum> alguem já usou o Conky ??
<xispirito> eu usava paquistaum
<paquistaum> pow
<paquistaum> muito ruim de configurar isso hein
<paquistaum> dificil
<underground> puts o caras lá sao foda hein...adivinha quem tava lá ?
<xispirito> é nada, http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<xispirito> underground, quem?
<paquistaum> vou ver aqui
<underground> patyrick...ele disse q nao vai sair a nova ditro, pelo fato de alguns inpasses com a empresa
<xispirito> heheh, Slack sempre demora a sair
<xispirito> é tradição já
<underground> xispirito:  cara, ele faz tudo sozinho né
<xispirito> praticamente tudo
<underground> o cara é foda, todo mundo ta fazendo varias perguntas pra ele, achei q esses caras nem desse as caras
<underground> sera q ele aprece direto no canal ?
<xispirito> mas não dão mesmo, você acha pouos developers no irc, raro mesmo
<xispirito> até porque, imagino, eles nem tenham tempo
<underground> mas, tipow assim, como o pessoal sabe q é ele mesmo ?
<underground> parecia q todo mundo era intimo do cara, sei lá
<xispirito> nick registrado
<underground> sakei...ele deve aparecer pra saber como ta publico e tal
<underground> quem é desenvolvedor do ubuntu ?
<xispirito> ah, é uma galera
<xispirito> não é um ou dois
<underground> cara no slack ele faz questao de ser o desenvolvedor principal, pra manda a essencia, o tradicionalismo
<underground> o linus ja veio no brasil ?
<xispirito> bem, tem quem goste tem quem não goste desta abordagem, já que foje do cooperativismo do software livre...
<xispirito> veio, eu lembro da noticia
<underground> ele veio fazer conferencia ?
<xispirito> não lembro o que era, sei que veio
<underground> eu lembro quando jobs veio, agora ele nao vem mais hein...rsrs
<xispirito> não lol
<underground> o  AC&DC veio...rsrr
<xispirito> bem que podia vir denovo =D
<underground> eu nao ia dar 300 conto pra ver os caras
<xispirito> é...dai eu acho absurdo
<underground> vc gosta do tux ?
<xispirito> não me faz diferença
<underground> eu gosto cara
<xispirito> por mim podia ser até o palhaço bozo, desde que o sistema seja bom...
<underground> nao, eu nao sou assim, eu tenho socializar, senao nao rola
<underground> eu li a filosofia toda do linux e fique fan
<xispirito> sim, a filosofia da GNU é a alma do negócio
<underground> principalmente do slack
<cekpet> Massa, nunca li toda não, li por alto...
<cekpet> Mas o pouco que eu li também achei muito massa.
<xispirito> "você não pode vender uma idéia", isto é uma coisa que me chamou a atenção de começo
<underground> lembra muito o punk cara
<xispirito> o problema do punk é que confundiram a anarquia com pichar muros e badernar
<underground> o nome ja simples e objetico...ANARQUIA
<xispirito> não é por ae
<xispirito> anarquia é um sistema como todos outros, porém sem patrão, sem hierarquia superior
<cekpet> Isso ai xispirito =)
<xispirito> você não vai deixar de ter leis, não vai deixer de trabalhar e botar fogo nas coisas, porém a riqueza será dividida por igual
<cekpet> É um sistema de cooperação também, querendo ou não...
<underground> anarquia simplesmente nao ha regras cara, e o velho Dys
<xispirito> exato
<xispirito> underground, errado
<underground> *Diy
<xispirito> totalmente equivocado, leia mais sobre
<cekpet> Existem regras underground.
<cekpet> Anarquia <> bagunça xD
<cekpet> Completamente diferente de bagunça, como é adotado o uso da palavra pelo senso comun.
<underground> eu la li muito cara !
<xispirito> underground, imagine que eu tenha uma empresa, que você seja meu funcionário e tenha mais noventa e nove iguais a você, eu, como dono, terei a mesma parcela de lucro que vocês cem
<underground> isso q vc esta tentando dizer , comunismo puro !
<xispirito> não, porque não há ninguém superior
<cekpet> comunismo tbm não é somente essa coisa de dividir tudo não rsrs
<cekpet> na verdade foge um tanto disso.
<underground> isso é comunismo, nao se entralaça na concepçao na anarquia !
<cekpet> Comunismo seria mais a divisão dos meios/e da produção.
<xispirito> e na anarquia, ninguém vai te obrigar a trabalhar nem nada, faz se quiser
<xispirito> só não interfira na vida dos outros
<cekpet> É muito complexo a gente falar de um outro sistema economico/social cara, a gente acabou se acostumando muito com o sistema capitalista saca?
<underground> ai ja entra no socialismo
<cekpet> Tem certas coisas que parecem não fazer sentido.
<cekpet> Tipo, se vcs puderem leiam o Manifesto Comunista, eu tinha uma visão antes, depois que li o manifesto comunista
<cekpet> Mudou muita coisa, destruiu muito "mito" que criam em torno do comunismo.
<underground> a anarquia é anarquia, nao tem essa de...vamos diabos bonzinhos, isso seria uma piada !
<xispirito> cekpet, eu mudei completamente minha visão depois de ler sobre o assunto
<xispirito> underground, anarquia para você é quebrar coisas, ser vadio, invadir residencias e conflitar uns com os outros?
<xispirito> lol, você está totalmente por fora da idéia
<cekpet> xispirito, eu tbm, fiz um estudo bem a fundo desse livro na faculdade.
<cekpet> Anarquia não é bagunça rsrs.
<underground> bem...nao se trata exatamente, nessa ordem, mas se apliacaria sim !
<xispirito> nem uma palavra =D
<xispirito> anarquia é colaboração
<MrBoss> boa noite
<underground> isso eu posso falar com certeza, ja q sou autoriadade no assunto !
<xispirito> ah você é autoridade? wow
<xispirito> já começou errado sendo uma autoridade
<underground> sim
<MrBoss> estou querendo instalar o ubuntu em meu PC, tenho 3 Hds um com w7 (500Gb) meus dados (2Tb) e pro ubuntu (1TB), queria saber como proceder a instalação para dual boot
<underground> autoridade, nao autoritariedade, nao confunda !
<Daekdroom> Instala primeiro o Windows, depois o Ubuntu.
<MrBoss> Daekdroom, ja to com o windows instalado.
<xispirito> MrBoss, isto, o rsto é automático
<Daekdroom> É melhor que você, no instalador do Ubuntu, escolha particionar manualmente, mas faça um backup dos dados importantes antes.
<MrBoss> xispirito, quando eu seleciono instalar o ubuntu ao lado do Windows7 só me disponibiliza um HD
<MrBoss> Daekdroom, qual a melhor forma de particionar o hd manualmente?
<Daekdroom> O próprio instalador oferece a opção
<xispirito> MrBoss, dai tem que ser manual
<MrBoss> xispirito, estou nessa opção.
<xispirito> MrBoss, dai para adiante, deve criar uma partição do tamanho desejado, setar como bootável, instalar o sistema nela
<MrBoss> xispirito, a melhor arrumação para a partição?
<MrBoss> xispirito, ponto de montagem
<xispirito> MrBoss, depende do freguês, minhas instalações de Linux/unix tem de sete a dez partições =D
<MrBoss> xispirito, ext3 ?
<xispirito> MrBoss, ext4
<MrBoss> xispirito, conhece algum artigo que fala de uma maneira de particionar o hd ? para ter um bom desempenho?
<MrBoss> xispirito, ao menos os tamanhos mínimos.
<xispirito> MrBoss, não lembro de nada agora, mas se pudesse fazer as partições, digamos: / em um hd, /usr em outro, /tmp e /home em outro...teria ganhos significativos
<xispirito> tamanho varia, depende do que você vai separar
<paquistaum> xispirito, achei um site bom pro conky http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/01/tutorial-conky-color-para-ubuntu/
<xispirito> massa paquistaum
<paquistaum> :)
<paquistaum> vou ver qual é né
<xispirito> normal =D
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-29
<rviana> Voltei
<rviana> nvidia funcionando, mas o skype babou :/
<illuminarch> Opa skate_forever vitorlobo paladinn licensed delet  o/
<foreverstallone> olá gente bonita, alguem sabe porque o a tela de login do meu ubuntu mostra o wallpaper padrão do ubuntu, ao invés da que esta na minha área de trabalho?
<foreverstallone> algum jovem jovem se habilita a me responder?
<foreverstallone> nenhum jovem se habilita há me responder?
<foreverstallone> :(
<foreverstallone> 50 pessoas online
<foreverstallone> por nenhum motivo
<foreverstallone> '_'
<hggdh> começca a me incomodar, este foreverstallone...
<H4WK> Ae galera blz!
<H4WK> estou com um problema com ubuntu 13.04
<H4WK> reconhece a rede wifi mas nao conecta aparece msg dizendo offline e nao conegue conectar, alguem poderia me auxiliar?
<H4WK> estou com um problema com ubuntu 13.04
<H4WK> reconhece a rede wifi mas nao conecta aparece msg dizendo offline e nao conegue conectar, alguem poderia me auxiliar?
<KurtKraut> H4WK, isso é sintoma de senha errada. Tem certeza que está colocando a senha certa do WiFi?
<H4WK> sim absolutamente
<H4WK> no inicio da instalação ele reconhece e consigo conectar, porem no decorrer da instalação na parte em que mostra todas conexões disponíveis o wifi atual cai e nao consigo mais conectar, após a instalação o sistema reconhece a rede mas nao conecta demora muito e aparece umamsg de offline
<H4WK> o que poderia ser, ja instalei driver broadcom sta mmas nada de conectar
<optimus-afk> H4WK, você ja tentou via LAN ?
<H4WK> ainda não
<H4WK> pq utilizo no notebook
<H4WK> isso ocorreu quando fiz a atualização da versão 12.10
<optimusprimem> H4WK, digite no terminal
<optimusprimem> iwlist wlan0 scan
<H4WK> depois reisntalei da raiz 13.04 mas o mesmo erro procede
<optimusprimem> e coloque a saida aqui
<optimusprimem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<H4WK> eu estou em um alcance bom de wifi nao da nem 3 mestros
<H4WK> ja volto
<H4WK> alguem pode me dizer o q significa?
<H4WK> iwlist wlan0 scan
<H4WK> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Barna> H4WK, que não é suportado o scan da sua wireless
<H4WK> putz
<H4WK> e como faço o ubuntu 13.04 conectar wireless?
<Barna> provavelmente seu wireless ta desconfigurado!
<optimusprimem> H4WK, iwconfig e cola a saida em http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Barna> H4WK, talvez pelo 13.04 ser muito novo ainda num tenha suporte a sua placa de wireless, vc ja testou em outras versões do ubuntu?
<H4WK> iwconfig
<H4WK> lo        no wireless extensions.
<H4WK> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<H4WK> eth1      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any
<H4WK>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated
<H4WK>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<H4WK>           Power Management:off
<H4WK>           
<H4WK> h4wk@SAMSUNG-RV411:~$
<H4WK> *******************************
<H4WK> h4wk@SAMSUNG-RV411:~$ nm-tool
<H4WK> NetworkManager Tool
<H4WK> State: disconnected
<Barna> !pastebin | H4WK
<H4WK> - Device: eth0 -----------------------------------------------------------------
<H4WK>   Type:              Wired
<H4WK>   Driver:            r8169
<optimusprimem> calma
<H4WK>   State:             unavailable
<H4WK>   Default:           no
<H4WK>   HW Address:        E8:11:32:68:F2:B8
<H4WK>   Capabilities:
<H4WK>     Carrier Detect:  yes
<H4WK>   Wired Properties
<ubotu-br> H4WK: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<H4WK>     Carrier:         off
<H4WK> - Device: eth1 -----------------------------------------------------------------
<Barna> !pastebin > H4WK
<H4WK>   Type:              802.11 WiFi
<H4WK>   Driver:            wl
<H4WK>   State:             disconnected
<H4WK>   Default:           no
<ubotu-br> H4WK, please see my private message
<H4WK>   HW Address:        B4:74:9F:F3:E1:F2
<H4WK>   Capabilities:
<Barna> H4WK, para com isso!
<H4WK>   Wireless Properties
<H4WK>     WEP Encryption:  yes
<H4WK>     WPA Encryption:  yes
<H4WK>     WPA2 Encryption: yes
<H4WK>   Wireless Access Points
<H4WK>     Belan:           Infra, 74:EA:3A:FC:0A:F0, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 20 WPA WPA2
<H4WK>     kiko e Cris:     Infra, 00:27:19:CF:EB:40, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 29 WEP
<H4WK>     H4X0R:           Infra, 14:D6:4D:83:09:78, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 70 WPA WPA2
<H4WK> olha ai
<H4WK> sim
<H4WK> a versao 12. tava rodando lindo!
<optimusprimem> H4WK, digite
<optimusprimem> ifconfig wlan0 up
<optimusprimem> e depois tente iwconfig wlan0 scan
<H4WK> ifconfig wlan0 up
<H4WK> wlan0: ERRO ao obter marcadores da interface: Dispositivo inexistente
<H4WK> da isso
<Barna> H4WK, recebeu a msg sobre o pastebin?
<optimusprimem> H4WK, hum na hora da instalação você se conectou corretamente, certo ?
<H4WK> !pastebin | h4wk
<ubotu-br> H4WK, please see my private message
<H4WK> sim
<Barna> :)
<H4WK> porem depois ele desconecta sozinho
<H4WK> e nao foi mais
<optimusprimem> qual o modelo de sua placa ?
<H4WK> desconecta na parte de mostra todas conexões disponiveis
<H4WK> é uma bcm4311
<H4WK> broadcom 802.11n
<H4WK> pelo win
<Barna> H4WK, da um lspci num teminal e pastebin, pelo amor de deus não cola tudo no terminal!
<Barna> ps, não cola tudo aki!
<Barna> ou lspci | grep Network
<Barna> !pastebin > Barna
<ubotu-br> Barna, please see my private message
<H4WK> alguns resultados q consegui obter!
<H4WK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614784/
<H4WK> e nao consegui fazer conectar!
<Barna> pesquisando aki
<H4WK> blz
<Barna> H4WK, achei 2 reposts de bug dessa placa no ubuntu 13.04, falando exatamente a mesma coisa q vc!
<Barna> mas num vi nenhuma solução até agora
<H4WK> kkkkkk
<H4WK> vou la executar uns comandos ja volto!
<optimusprimem> Barna, é bug axo que sim, tava no pvt com ele pedir para ele setar a placa no canal 11 que era a frequencia de rede dele e não ia
<Barna> optimus-afk, putz....
<Barna> kra to vendo muuuuuita gente com bug no 13.04!
<h4wk> consegui acessar
<h4wk> ubuntu 13.04
<h4wk> baixei e instalei o pacote bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<bino> bom dia
<tiagoscd> dia
<Guest75798> Bom dia pessoal, para aqueles que precisarem apresentar o Ubuntu 13.04 para iniciantes, vocês podem utilizar o tour online:
<Guest75798> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/04/faca-um-tour-no-ubuntu-1304-totalmente.html
<Guest75798> Com isso podemos mostrar exatamente as novidades e como são organizados os programas e como instalar, dentre outros itens!
<wool_> bom dia alguem sabe como atualizar  a hora do ubuntu phone?
<wool_> bom dia alguem sabe como atualizar  a hora do ubuntu phone?
<hggdh> !paciencia | wool_
<ubotu-br> wool_: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<cristiano> bom dia pessoal?
<cristiano> Um pacote que foi feito para o quantal 12.10 instalar no raring 13.04, tem algum problema?
<cristiano> Um pacote que foi feito para o quantal 12.10 instalar no raring 13.04, tem algum problema?
<guina> Boa tarde a todos
<guina> Pessoal fiz Minha atulização do ubuntu 12.10. para 13.04 apos isso meu som parou de funcionar  alguem ja teve esse problema....?
<hggdh> guina: temos um bug aberto sobre som, esperando apenas um novo kernel ser produzido
<guina> hggdh: Fiz minha atualizacao la na Flisol em Joinville - cheguei em casa para ouvir umas musicas e nada ....
<guina> hggdh: quando eu abro controlador de som ele esta escrito na -saida   -- saida ficticia ?????
<hggdh> guina: este é um dos sintomas
<hggdh> para registro -- o problema com som no 13.04 (ou um dos) é bug 1169984
<ubotu-br> bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" (affected: 129, heat: 480) [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169984
<carlos_> boa tarde auggem pode me ajuda
<ivanbajr_> escreve
<ivanbajr_> diga seu problema
<carlos_> entalei o ubuntun so que ele nao reconhece rede sen fio
<ivanbajr_> qual ubuntu?
<carlos_> estalei o 12,10
<carlos_> e tou baixando o 13.04
<ivanbajr_> com o 12.10 atualizado até hoje?
<carlos_> sim
<carlos_> to baixando ele agora
<carlos_> ja acacou de baixa
<carlos_> ja fais uns 3 dia que pesquizo como faser funciona o wireles
<carlos_> vc tem uma dica
<ivanbajr_> primeiro
<ivanbajr_> abrir programas e atualizações
<ivanbajr_> depois na aba
<ivanbajr_> drives adicionais
<ivanbajr_> ver se o drive para sua rede sem fio ficou ativo.
<carlos_> ok vou abri
<carlos_> onde fica o programa atualizar
<carlos_> nao to achando
<ivanbajr_> no canto direito superior
<ivanbajr_> tem a opção de chegar em configurações de sistema
<ivanbajr_> dentro de configurações de sistema
<ivanbajr_> o ultimo icone
<carlos_> servossos gerais
<carlos_> e esse
<ivanbajr_> por parte
<ivanbajr_> click no icone de unity
<ivanbajr_> no canto superior esquerdo
<ivanbajr_> e escreve
<ivanbajr_> programas e atualizações
<carlos_> eu to com ubuntom 12.10 nao tem essa barra unit
<carlos_> vo estala o 13.04 pode ser melor?
<ivanbajr_> tem
<ivanbajr_> tem de ter
<ivanbajr_> mas tudo bem
<carlos_> unquiquei no configuraçao do cistema e abuio uma janela
<carlos_> mais nao tem nada de icone unity
<carlos_> vou atualiza para o 13.04
<carlos_> volto el 5 minuto
<carlos_> vc ten skipe
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem sabe se vai ser possível instalar o tizen ou ubuntu mobile em um celular samsung por exemplo?
<hggdh> Elfon: para Ubuntu, veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hggdh> !phones is A lista de celulares que suportam Ubuntu pode ser vista em https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices || uma visão geral está em https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that, hggdh
<Elfon> interessante
<Elfon> hggdh: tem algum aprevisão de imagens estáveis?
<hggdh> Elfon: a intenção é uma versão estável pelo último trimestre de 2013; as versões atuais são *desenvolvimento*, elas podem (ou não) funcionar :-)
<Elfon> hggdh: rapaz...tô procurando uma versão linux mesmo...já tinha ouvido falar do tizem..a idéia tb é boa...comprei um samsung com android e me arrependi...
<Elfon> rapaz...a google parece que quer dominar a vida de quem usa android
<Elfon> tudo tem q ficar logado...sem falar que as licenças são coisas muito malucas
<carlos_> estalei o ubuntu 13.04 cao concigo assesa uma rede wireles
<hggdh> heh. Considere, por enquanto, usar cyanogen. Não sei quanto ao samsung (tenho um nexus 4), mas provavelmente o que precisas é root o phone
<carlos_> como vejo se meu drive foi reconhecido pelo ubuntu
<Elfon> esse cyanogem é um aimagem de sistema pra instalr?
<carlos_> auguem ai me ajuda a faser o ubuntu reconhece uma rede wireles
<carlos_> to na verçao 13.04
<hggdh> Elfon: http://cyanogenmod.org -- mas o processo não necessariamente é trivial, e podes tijolar teu aparelho.
<hggdh> carlos_: paciencia...
<carlos_> ok
<Elfon> hggdh: é vero...vou esperar mais um pouco
<carlos_> auguen pode me ajuda agora?
<Elfon> carlos_: o q ta acontecendo?
<carlos_> estalei o ubuntu 13.04 mais nao cocigo endentifica uma rede wireles
<Elfon> não tem o icone de wireless nao?
<carlos_> eu acho que o drive foi estalado mais nao endentifica nenhuma rede wireles
<carlos_> ten que configura augo??
<Elfon> rapaz...costuma ter um icone de wireless (se vc já usou ubuntu vai saber) na barra no alto
<Elfon> clica nele...escolhe a rede...entra com a key se necessário e pronto
<Elfon> automágico
<Elfon> já usou ubunru?
<carlos_> apareve mais ele nao encontra nenhuma rede
<carlos_> ja usei 0 12.10 1 vez
<Elfon> carlos_: liga um cabo mesmo
<Elfon> aí vc usa pra atualizar
<carlos_> eu tenho asseso so a rede wirels
<Elfon> carlos_: cara...sei não...não tô rodando ubuntu agora...um lpci dá pra vê algumas coisas...mas não sei resolver isso não
<carlos_> ok brigado
<Elfon> hggdh: o ubuntu 13.04 tem grub2?
<hggdh> Elfon: sim -- grub2 é o default no Ubuntu já faz algum tempo.
<Elfon> ok...mas tá com algum tema? o último era preto e branco
<hggdh> não creio que tenha um tema, ou se tem é o default
<hggdh> (nunca preocupei-me com temas do grub)
<Elfon> sei como...mas pessoalmente acho q umas cores iria bem..rsrs
<carlos_> tem como ver que drive foral estalado no ubuntu
<Elfon> carlos_: assim q resolver não esquece de instalar um corretor ortográfico também  :)
<hggdh> carlos_: sabes usar uma plicação de terminal?
<hggdh> aplicação
<Guest75720> Boa tarde a todos estou com um problema no meu ubuntu 12.04,
<Guest75720> Instalei meu ubuntu e não estou conseguindo criar as partiçoes no meu HD
<ghs> Após atualizar o ubuntu para 13.04, estou sem som. Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<hggdh> ghs: temos um bug que, aparentemente, está atingindo vários -- bug 1169984
<ubotu-br> bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" (affected: 129, heat: 486) [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169984
<hggdh> ghs: um novo kernel deve ser lançado em alguns dias (não me lembro da data)
<Guest75720> Alguém pode me ajudar a criar partições no ubuntu 12.04
<hggdh> Guest75720: o que ocorre?
<Guest75720> Oi é o seguinte instalei o programa e não estou conseguindo instalar o xp dou criar dual boot
<ghs> hggdh, ate lá vou ficar sem som ?
<hggdh> oh hasty people
<hggdh> k4gwsp7a
<shogun> boa tarde
<thenoob> Vou ter que sair do Linux por causa desse bug "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965"
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1063965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Choppy sound in 12.10" (affected: 14, heat: 72) [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thenoob> 6 meses que já foi reportado e até agora nada... :'(
<thenoob> Pessoal eu consegui resolver esse bug "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965" que estava no meu PC sem precisar comprar outra placa de audio!
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1063965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Choppy sound in 12.10" (affected: 14, heat: 72) [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thenoob> Eu baixei esse programa "hda-jack-retask" e desativei a entrada frontal e pronto! Problema revolvido! =D
<carlos_> boa noite pessoal auguen pode me ajuda
<carlos_> estalei ubuntu 13.04, so que ele nao reconhece rede wireles
<carlos_> auguem pode me ajuda?
<carlos_> preciso de ajuda
<carlos_> auguen on que pode me ajuda
<KurtKraut> Quem é o rapaz que todo dia me pergunta sobre o bug do HDMI audio output?
<carlos_> tou com problema com wireles vcs pode me ajuda
<carlos_> auguen pode me ajuda porfavo
<carlos_> auguem me ajuda porfavo
<KurtKraut> carlos_, você já procurou no Google citando o nome do Ubuntu e da sua placa wireless?
<carlos_> sim mais ta dificio
<carlos_> minha placa e essa, Ralink RT2561 & RT2661 series Wireless LAN Card
<carlos_> vc pode me ajuda
<carlos_> Ralink RT2561 & RT2661 series Wireless LAN Card
<KurtKraut> carlos_, não, não tenho como te ajudar pois não passei pelo mesmo problema que você. Você terá mais sorte se achar alguém que passou pelo mesmo problema e conseguiu uma solução.
<KurtKraut> carlos_, geralmente eu acho essas pessoas colocando os dados no Google e procurando em fórums específicos do Ubuntu
<carlos_> ok brigado
<KurtKraut> carlos_, er... algo me diz que você não foi honesto comigo.
<carlos_> como assim
<carlos_> como assim nao fui onesto com vc???
<KurtKraut> carlos_, você me disse que procurou no Google. E eu fiz um pequeno teste aqui: coloquei o nome da sua placa no Google e coloquei a palavra junto e o primeiro site é uma página dando instruções passo a passo sobre como proceder.
<KurtKraut> carlos_, por que você fez isso?
<carlos_> se for o mesmo que testei onte de madrugada acabei tendo que estala o ubuntu dinovo
<carlos_> nao sei configura no modo testo usando o terminal
<carlos_> devo ter feito auguma besteita
<KurtKraut> carlos_, mas você leu atentamente as instruções, tentou seguir todos os passos?
<carlos_> posso coloca o nome do site que eu achei aqui
<KurtKraut> carlos_, sim, pode.
<carlos_> esses sao os 2 site que entrei,http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/debian-desktops/rede.html
<carlos_> http://guevara2012.wordpress.com/2009/12/15/instalando-driver-ralink-rt2870-usb-stick-no-ubuntu-9-04/
<KurtKraut> carlos_, esses posts são antigos. A página que achei que é mais elucidativa é essa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84635/cant-enable-ralink-rt2561-rt61-wireless-card
<KurtKraut> carlos_, mas pelo o que ela diz, este fabricante tem lançado drivers instáveis/defeituosos para Linux. Você terá que seguir procedimentos incomuns para fazer funcionar.
<carlos_> como assin
<pedor> tem algum canal off-topic do ubuntu?
<hggdh> pedor: em PT, #ubuntu-br-offtopic, ou ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<hggdh> em EN, #ubuntu-offtopic
<pedor> hggdh: vlw. quse ninguém nos dois primeiros, rs
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> pedor: tem também o canal do vitorlobo, #software-livre. As regras são mais frouxas lá
<vitorlobo> hggdh, =]
<pedor> hggdh: eu estou lá já, mas  não tinha pensando nisso, vlw
<hggdh> vitorlobo: é claro, "regras mais frouxas" não significa "sem regras" ;-)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ré
<hggdh> LOL
<cristiano> Boa noite!
<cristiano> Instalar um pacote feito para quantal 12.10 no raring 13.04, tem algum problema?
<hggdh> cristiano: nenhum, se não houver conflito de dependencias
<cristiano> Quero instalar o BleachBit 0.9.5 (última versão), mas esta versão só tem para o 12.10!
<cristiano> hggdh, obrigado pela ajuda!
<KurtKraut> cristiano, experimenta instalar. Se algo estiver errado, o apt vai reclamar e vai te impedir de instalar
<cristiano> vou instalar o pacote .deb, se até o final do processo de instalação não der nenhuma mensagem de erro é porque vai funcionar tudo ok!?
<cristiano> hggdh, KurtKraut, obrigado pela ajuda!
<Vitor> oi
<Vitor> alguem ai pode me esclarecer uma duvidas?
<KurtKraut> !pergunta
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<Vitor> ah ta ok, é pq eu nunca entrei nesse chat ^^
<Vitor> com eu to querendo instalar no meu notebook, só que eu ja procurei em tudo quanto é canto os drivers para linux e não achei, queria saber se tem algum programa no linux que rastreia os drivers depois que eu instalar.
<KurtKraut> Vitor, você pode testar o Ubuntu antes de instalar. É só marcar esta opção ao fazer o boot no LiveCD ou pendrive.
<KurtKraut> Vitor, assim você pode checar se está tudo funcionando. E diferentemente do mundo Windows, é um software que busca e instala para você os programas e drivers, similar a uma loja de jogos como o Steam
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-30
<odra> oi
<elfon> PEssoal, alguem sabe de um editor grafico do grub2?
<elfon> ???
<lchampion> Bom dia
<lchampion> Gostaria que os companheiros fizessem um teste
<lchampion> Utilizem no ubuntu 13
<lchampion> 13.04 o chromium no unity,to tendo muito bug
<lchampion> Quero ve se e so comigp
<juliano> olá
<juliano> preciso de ajuda aqui
<juliano> alguem ai
<tiagoscd> !alguem | juliano
<ubotu-br> juliano: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<juliano> Não estou conseguindo instalar o TeamSpeak3
<juliano> alguem pode me ajudar
<tiagoscd> juliano: qual a dificuldade na instalação?
<juliano> tudo   sou novo em linux
<juliano> não sei mecher no terminal
<tiagoscd> juliano: tem a versão 2 na Central de programas
<tiagoscd> não serviria?
<juliano> não preciso da 3 mesmo
<juliano> tenho a 2 mais o sistema é muito diferente até para configurara
<tiagoscd> juliano: ok, você sabe se o seu sistema é 32 ou 64 bits?
<juliano> 32
<YUri_> alguem sabe me informar se para instalar o ubuntu tenho que formatar minha maquina ?
<YUri_> alguem sabe me informar se para instalar o ubuntu tenho que formatar minha maquina ?
<tiagoscd> YUri_: não, mas você precisa de espaço no HD pra instalar ele
<tiagoscd> juliano: então faz o seguinte
<tiagoscd> aperta Ctrl+Alt+T
<tiagoscd> e digita na tela que abriu
<tiagoscd> wget http://ftp.4players.de/pub/hosted/ts3/releases/3.0.10.1/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.10.1.run
<tiagoscd> depois que ele terminar de baixar
<tiagoscd> você avisa pra gente continuar
<juliano> ok
<YUri_> muito obrigado!
<tiagoscd> YUri_: você tem o Windows instalado?
<juliano> ão deu certo deu erro
<juliano> não
<juliano> pronto ta dando certo
<leopregnolato> Bom dia! Instalei o ubuntu 13.04 no meu netbook hp e não está funcionando nem bluetooth nem wireless...
<leopregnolato> Alguém poderia ajudar ou me dizer onde posso recorrer para resolver o problema?
<tiagoscd> juliano: vamos resolver por aqui
<tiagoscd> agora que terminou de baixar
<tiagoscd> digite o seguinte
<tiagoscd> chmod +x TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.10.1.run
<leopregnolato> certo
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: no seu caso
<tiagoscd> qual o modelo do seu laptop?
<tiagoscd> juliano: favor parar de enviar convites para DCC
<juliano> ok
<juliano> terminei download
<tiagoscd> juliano: você já digitou o comando que acabei de falar ali em cima?
<leopregnolato> tiago é o hp mini.... digitei o que vc sugeriu e apareceu escrito chmod: não é possível acessar “TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.10.1.run”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<juliano> sim
<juliano> digitei
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: esse comando ali não era pra você, era para o juliano
<tiagoscd> juliano:
<tiagoscd> então digite agora
<tiagoscd> ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.10.1.run
<leopregnolato> percebi... desculpe...rs
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: sem problemas, hehe
<leopregnolato> sou novo na comunidade rs
<tiagoscd> mas esse hp mini, você sabe qual o modelo (número) dele?
<leopregnolato> só um minuto que vou encontrar...
<juliano> tiagoscd pronto
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: beleza
<tiagoscd> juliano: ele não abriu o instalador quando digitou isso?
<leopregnolato> achei! é o HP mini 210
<leopregnolato> é isso né?
<juliano> tiagoscd sim
<tiagoscd> juliano: então agora é só avançar e instalar
<tiagoscd> juliano: não tem segredo
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: isso
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: um minuto, vou ler a respeito do seu laptop pra ver se acho qual pode ser o problema
<leopregnolato> :)
<juliano> eu clikei em enter
<leopregnolato> perfeito, valeu mesmo
<leopregnolato> nao sei se ajuda, mas eu usava nele o ubuntu 12.10 e fiz ontem a atualização
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: e no 12.10 funcionava perfeitamente?
<leopregnolato> tudo funcionava bem, atualizei e parou de funcionar
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia :)
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: já tentou dar um Fn+F12?
<leopregnolato> estou usando a internet via cabo
<tiagoscd> SOUL_OF_R00T: bom dia
<juliano> tiagoscd tinha que abrir alguma janela ?
<leopregnolato> e ligar o bota da "luzinha", sim ele encontra a rede mas não conecta
<tiagoscd> juliano: você fez a instalação certinho?
<leopregnolato> ela capta até as redes dos vizinhos, a minha, mas nao conecta
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: você já testou conectar em outra rede que tenhas acesso?
<leopregnolato> e ja apaguei todas as configurações e configurei novamente
<juliano> tiagoscd sóapertei enter
<leopregnolato> ainda não
<tiagoscd> juliano: e ele não apareceu nada? nada escrito na tela preta?
<leopregnolato> mas o bluetooth tentei com o meu celular e nada
<juliano> um monte  de coisa é a license
<juliano> licensa de uso
<leopregnolato> o meu celular acessa o wi fi de casa normalmente
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: pra ter certeza que o problema é o computador mesmo, sugiro duas coisas:
<leopregnolato> certo
<tiagoscd> - tentar conectar em uma outra rede wi-fi que tenhas acesso;
<tiagoscd> - testar algum outro dispositivo bluetooth (emprestar de um amigo ou familiar talvez?)
<leopregnolato> ok
<leopregnolato> certo farei isso
<leopregnolato> uma coisa que acho estranho, aproveitando
<tiagoscd> qualquer coisa só perguntar aqui no canal novamente leopregnolato
<tiagoscd> juliano: um segundo
<juliano> ok
<leopregnolato> as vezes vou desligar o bluetooth pelo painel superior e quando clico o botão vai pro off e pula automaticamente pro on...
<leopregnolato> nao fica no off
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: hum, entendi
<leopregnolato> não sei se isso pode indicar algo
<tiagoscd> juliano: agora na licença ali, você aperta Q
<tiagoscd> juliano: e depois digita yes para aceitá-la (caso esteja de acordo :p)
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: então, estou pesquisando aqui
<tiagoscd> um minuto
<leopregnolato> beleza, valeu... tentei procurar algo a respeito tambem mas sou um pouco leigo ainda...rs
<juliano> pronto e agora ?
<tiagoscd> juliano: o que aparece escrito agora?
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: entendi
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: você sabe qual o modelo da sua placa de wireless?
<juliano> deu um monte de ponto
<tiagoscd> juliano: então ele deve estar instalado
<tiagoscd> *instalando
<juliano> mais paro e esta esperando eu baixar
<juliano> digitar e não baixar
<juliano> Uncompressing TeamSpeak 3 Client for Linux on x86
<juliano> essa mensagem
<leopregnolato> não... mas estou consultando no manual...
<leopregnolato> encontrei o modelo mais detalhado... hp mini 2010-2110br
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: pra pegar o modelo da placa de rede sem fio
<tiagoscd> podes digitar o seguinte
<tiagoscd> alias, Ctrl+Alt+T para abrir o terminal
<tiagoscd> e  aí digitar
<leopregnolato> certo
<tiagoscd> lspci
<tiagoscd> só que assim
<tiagoscd> a saída vai ser meio grande, se puder cola em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> e manda o link com o que você colou aqui no canal
<leopregnolato> ok
<leopregnolato> esse é o link? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619324/
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: isso
<leopregnolato> :)
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: então se puder digita os seguintes comando
<leopregnolato> certo
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source -y
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer -y
<tiagoscd> caso dê algum problema
<tiagoscd> só reverter
<tiagoscd> usando os comandos de forma inversa, substituindo install por remove e vice-versa
<leopregnolato> certo, mas vou ter que ir para o usuário root
<tiagoscd> sim, precisa de um usuário que tenha acesso a root
<leopregnolato> vou ter que sair e já volto ok?
<leopregnolato> joguei no terminal do usuario que estou e ele nao deu permissão
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: sem problemas
<leopregnolato> volto daqui a pouco
<tiagoscd> beleza
<leopregnolato> oi <tiagoscd> voltei e estou digitando os comandos ok
<leopregnolato> tiagoscd: digitei os comandos... como saberei se deu certo?
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: tentando conectar na rede sem fio
<tiagoscd> e tentando desabilitar o bluetooth
<tiagoscd> ver se aqueles problemas persistem
<leopregnolato> seria necessário reiniciar?
<leopregnolato> o bluetoth tá igual...
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: creio que não
<leopregnolato> e o wireless pra eu testar eu teria que desconectar...
<leopregnolato> perai o bluetooth parece que vai responder
<Kassiel> Bom Dia :)
<leopregnolato> não nao espondeu...
<leopregnolato> tiagoscd valeu pela ajuda
<leopregnolato> vou continuar testando
<leopregnolato> e vou testar o wifi
<tiagoscd> leopregnolato: beleza, se puder fazer os testes
<leopregnolato> mas agora preciso ir
<tiagoscd> depois só avisar
<tiagoscd> tranquilo
<leopregnolato> salvei os seus comandos
<leopregnolato> beleza valeu mesmo
<leopregnolato> é a primeira vez que acessoa comunidade e estou satisfeito!
<leopregnolato> abraço
<Danizord> Como se diz "Chamar X passando Y como parametro" em ingles? Eu tentei "Call X passing Y as parameter" e os caras não entenderam =/
<tiagoscd> Danizord: tente usar "argument" ao invés de "parameter"
<Danizord> tiagoscd, vlw
<tiagoscd> Danizord: no problem :)
<leopregnolato> tiagoscd: consegui conectar o wi fi! Precisei reiniciar para funcionar,mas deu certo. So nao testei o bluetooth
<leopregnolato> farei isso depois
<leopregnolato> obrigado
<ruiteram> boa tarde! instalei o ubuntu 12.04 tudo perfeito, mas o icone de bateria não mostra a porcentagem da bateria
<ruiteram> então não sei quando está acabando pra carregar
<Jhon> boa tarde, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.04 e instalei o eclipse mas nao consigo abrir o programa
<Jhon> quem pode me ajudar?
<Jhon> ]?
<CyL> Jhon: Qual a mensagem de erro?
<ruiteram> alguem pode me ajudar com esse problema de bateria
<elfon> Alguem conhece um programa pra transferir dados no samsung grand duos?
<elfon> alo?
<DagMoller> alguem do RJ com vivo 3G?
<elfon> Alguem conhece um programa pra transferir dados no samsung grand duos?
<DagMoller> airdroid
<Governador> Alguem ja conseguiu instalar o vmware tools no ubuntu 13.04? (Os adicionais do vmware)
<robs> Virtual box pega no ubuntu?
<Governador> robs: sim
<robs> Governador, obg
<Governador> Basta ir em 'Central de Programas' do ubuntu e procurar por 'Virtualbox'
<Governador> Alguem ja conseguiu instalar o vmware tools no ubuntu 13.04? (Os adicionais do vmware)
<robs> Alguém tem algum tutorial ensinando instalar Oracle DBA 11g no Ubuntu?
<mvanucci> como que eu instalo o shell bash no ubuntu ?
<mvanucci> alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, ele já vem instalado por padrão não só no Ubuntu como na esmagadora maioria das distribuições Linux
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, qualquer janela de terminal que você abrir no Ubuntu, por padrão, já será bash.
<mvanucci> entendi, mas eu estou tendo problemas para executar o um shell script por exemplo para limpar a tela
<mvanucci> ele mostra como command not found
<Barna> mvanucci, da um pastebin pra gente do erro
<mvanucci> por exemplo, eu criei uma pasta aonde eu vou colocar o todos os meus scripts. e eu criei um script te limpar a tela com o nome " c " e ao tentar executar ele apresenta assim : " c: command not found "
<mvanucci> fiz direto pelo pront
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, Você está chamando o script de forma errada.
<mvanucci> e qual seria o certo ?
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, existem dois critérios para que ele funcione: ele tem que ter permissão de execução (chmod +x nomedoarquivo) e ao chamar um arquivo local, que está na pasta onde você está, você tem que chamar digitando ./
<KurtKraut> Então o correto seria: ./c
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, existem livros bem bacanas de shell scripting em português. Quer que eu te recomende os dois que eu mais aprovo?
<mvanucci> claro
<mvanucci> gostaria sim e muito
<mvanucci> obrigado pela ajuda !
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, O do Aurelio: http://compare.buscape.com.br/shell-script-profissional-aurelio-marinho-jargas-8575221523.html?pos=1#precos
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, e o do Julio Neves: http://www.brasport.com.br/informatica-e-tecnologia/linux-br-2/programacao-shell-linux-8a.-edicao.html
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, achei um link melhor do Julio Neves: http://compare.buscape.com.br/programacao-shell-linux-8-ed-2010-acompanha-cd-julio-cezar-neves-8574524409.html#precos
<mvanucci> KurtKraut, obrigado pelas indicações agradeço pela atenção de todos
<mvanucci> mais uma duvida,
<mvanucci> qual é o comando para chamar o script em outra pasta por exemplo ?
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, no Linux, o caractere ponto sempre significa "aqui"
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, se você for copiar o arquivo c.txt que está na pasta /tmp para a pasta onde você está (= aqui), o comando é: cp /tmp/x.txt .
<KurtKraut> A sintaxe do cp é: cp origem destino
<KurtKraut> E o destino que usei no exemplo é "aqui"
<KurtKraut> Para um script que está em outra pasta, desde que ele tenha a permissão +x e a primeira linha do código fonte dele seja #!/bin/bash basta chamar o caminho completo dele
<KurtKraut> Se ele estiver na sua pasta home, é só digitar /home/seulogin/nomedoarquivo
<KurtKraut> E dar ENTER que ele será executado
<KurtKraut> Se você der cd /home/seulogin para mudar para este diretório, já que você quer executar um script que está "aqui" o ponto aparece: ./nomedoarquivo
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, entendeu?
<mvanucci> por exemplo: estou na pasta /home/loginname# e o arquivo se encontra na pasta shell eu já dei dei o seguinte comando chmod 777 nome do arquivo. ao tentar executar na pasta /home/loginname# ele apresenta command not found
<mvanucci> eu consegui entender
<mvanucci> mas não estou conseguindo executar o script
<mvanucci> somente eu executo ele se eu estiver direto na pasta/diretório shell
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, copia o que está aparecendo no seu terminal no pastebin.com e me cola aqui a URL para que eu veja a mesma coisa que você vê.
<mvanucci> kurtkraut, estou utilizando em maquina virtual, e ele aparece isso mesmo.
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, Não vai ser a primeira vez que se pedirá aqui para que você permita que vejamos a mesma coisa que você vê. Não vou insistir.
<mvanucci> no /home/loginname/nomedoaqruivo apresenta command not found
<mvanucci> o script se encontra em uma pasta chamada shell com permição total
<mvanucci> chmod 777 nomedoaqruivo
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, lamento, sem ver o que você está vendo não tenho como ajudar. Não adianta você descrever.
<mvanucci> como que eu mostro pra você
<mvanucci> desculpa mas é a primeira vez que estou utilizando esse mecanismo, então conheço muito ..
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, um screenshot, copiar e colar, qualquer coisa que eu veja o que você vê.
<Governador> Alguem pode meajudar com uma permissãow
<Governador> Alguem pode meajudar com uma permissão?*
<Governador> me ajudar*
<Governador> CyL online?
<mvanucci> kurtkraut segue o link : http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/linux_ubuntu-jpg
<Governador> Quero saber como faço para ter acesso como root, na parte gráfica as pastas /var/www
<mvanucci> kurtkraut, outro link com uma segunda imagem : http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/linux_ubuntu-_1jpg-jpg
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, deixe-me ver
<mvanucci> kurtkraut, mandei link  da imagem
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, e pelo o que você me disse, o script de nome 'c' está em /home/mvanucci/shell certo?
<mvanucci> kurtkraut, isso mesmo
<mvanucci> kurtkraut, correto
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, então a forma correta de executar ele é: /home/mvanucci/shell/c
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, ou caso você esteja na pasta shell (através de cd /home/mvanucci/shell), aí sim você poderia fazer o ./c
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, se não funcionar, eu preciso que você me mostre o resultado de dois comandos:
<Governador> Quero saber como faço para ter acesso como root, na parte gráfica as pastas /var/www
<KurtKraut> ls -alh /home/mvanucci/shell/c
<KurtKraut> e o segundo comando: cat /home/mvanucci/shell/c
<KurtKraut> Governador, não consegui entender o que você diz com "acesso". Reelabore ou exemplifique
<mvanucci> vou testar
<mvanucci> kurtkrat, vou testar
<Governador> Estou tentando colar um arquivo na pasta /var/www, porém n consigo
<Governador> no ubuntu 12.04 eu consegui fazer isso, mas n lembro mais como fiz
<KurtKraut> Governador, colar como... com o mouse no navegador de arquivos (nautilus)?
<Governador> Isso
<Governador> me falaram para da a permissão na pasta
<KurtKraut> Governador, yeap, isso mesmo. Por padrão /var/www pertence ao root.
<Governador> preciso da permissão 777 na pasta www?
<KurtKraut> Governador, sim, seria um caminho de se conseguir o que você quer, embora do ponto de vista de segurança não seja o adequado. Se for só em seu desktop e apenas um experimento/estudo seu, pode dar o 777
<Governador> é para instalar o joomla
<mvanucci> kurtkraut, não deu certo : http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/linux_ubuntu-_2pg-jpg o primeiro comando
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, você executou errado o comando que te pedi.
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, No Linux não tem "quase". Não basta o comando ser parecido, tem que ser exatamente igual
<KurtKraut> Governador, você vai instalar apenas para aprender/fuçar/estudar ou para por em produção?
<Governador> estudar
<KurtKraut> Governador, então vai fundo: sudo chmod 777 /var/www/
<CyL> Governador: Pois não?
<Barna> pq não usa um sudo nautilus p/ isso?
<Governador> CyL:  o KurtKraut me ajudou, mas mesmo assim. Tanks :)
<CyL> Governador: Ok
<KurtKraut> Barna, não gosto de sugerir nautilus com poderes de root porque vira vício. Em vez do usuário aprender e gerir permissões, resolve tudo com o pé de cabra que é usar nautilus como root.
<mvanucci> kurtkraut,, veja o resultado http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/linux_ubuntu-_3-jpg
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, Lembra que eu te falei que no Linux não basta ser parecido, o comando tem que ser exatamente igual?
<Barna> KurtKraut, sim, mas as vezes é melhor num mexer nas permições, vc vai la, faz o q tem q faz e sai!
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, o código fonte do seu script tem duas gritantes diferenças do correto.
<Barna> mas cada caso é um caso!
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, a primeira linha é uma linha em branco enquanto deveria ser #!/bin/bash
<Guest8773> Boa noite pessoal! alguem saberia me dizer qual comando uso para saber a letra de uma unidade?
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, e no #!/bin/bash você colocou um espaço depois da exclamação que não deveria existir
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, por isso seu script não funciona
<mvanucci> kurtkraut, muito obrigado
<KurtKraut> Guest8773, o buraco é mais embaixo. No Linux, as unidades não são definidas por letras.
<KurtKraut> mvanucci, deu certo?
<mvanucci> kurtkraut, vou arrumar
<Barna> Guest61202, no linux não exite "letra da unidade"
<Guest8773> pode ser pelo ms-dos se puder
<Guest8773> sei que não é lugar mais me quebraria um galhao
<KurtKraut> Guest8773, MS-DOS significa Microsoft Disk Operating System, e obviamente isso não tem no Linux. Me parece que você se refere ao terminal do Linux.
<Barna> Guest61202, ms-dos = MicroSoft Disk Operating System aki é linux, um tem microsoft!
<KurtKraut> Barna, por que você repete tudo que eu falo? :P
<Barna> KurtKraut, desculpa, os 2 escrevendo junto, aki aparece vc repetindo o q eu falo!
<KurtKraut> Barna, ou que está lendo meus pensamentos, hahahaha :P
<Guest8773> nao nao quero pelo windows mesmo
<Guest8773> to com um pepino aqui
<KurtKraut> Guest8773, Então você está pedindo uma garrafa de Pepsi na fábrica da Coca-cola. Ninguém vai te ajudar sobre Windows aqui. Se é realmente esse o caso, eu sugiro que você busque ajuda em outro lugar.
<Barna> KurtKraut, hahahahahahahahahaha
<Barna> Guest61202, aki é um canal de suporte tecnico de Linux Ubuntu
<Guest8773> sei que é foda mais o windows é uma bosta mesmo nao tem nem canal de suporte
<Barna> Guest61202, cuidado com os palavrões por favor!
<KurtKraut> Guest8773, Eu sei que você pode não acreditar mas vou ser totalmente sincero contigo: eu não entendo de Windows. Uso Linux desde 1999. Não há boa vontade minha que possa te ajudar nesse assunto.
<Guest8773> kurtkraut valeu pela compreensão
<KurtKraut> Guest8773, peça socorro neste fórum de Windows: http://www.babooforum.com.br/
<Guest8773>  valeu!
<Governador> Alguem aqui entende de phpmyadmin?
<Governador> cyl, entende?
<optimusprimem> Governador, eu mexo com ele
<Governador> Man, eu instalei ele... Fiz como li em um tutorial. Porém vou acessar ele pelo browser não apareceu nada solicitando para logar nele. Sabe o que possa ser?
<optimusprimem> vc setou o apache para rodar a pasta do phpmyadmin ?
<Governador> não lembro, na verdade n sei
<Governador> qual o comando?
<optimusprimem> Governador, sabe dizer se o phpmyadmin ta na pasta www ?
<Governador> não tá, o unico arquivo que tem la é 'index.html e o joomla'
<Governador> ah, na verdade tá
<Governador> acabei de checar
<Governador> !paste
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<optimusprimem> certo, quando você tenta acessar a pagina fica em branco ou da 0 404 ?
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620871/
<Governador> A página fica em branco
<optimusprimem> Governador, http://unix.wmonline.com.br/php/tutoriais/phpmyadmin.htm
<Governador> Eu realizei esses passos: http://www.pensoti.com.br/desenvolvimento/como-instalar-phpmyadmin-no-ubuntulinux
<sebastiao> boa noite
<optimusprimem> boa
<tubarao> boa noite
<Governador> boa
<Governador> optimusprime sabe o por quê da pagina branca?
<sebastiao> voces pode mim tirar uma duvida?
<tubarao> alguém já instalou a ultima versão do Ubuntu
<Governador> eu
<optimusprimem> sebastiao, fale
<tubarao> Governador e tem melhorias na nova versão
<sebastiao> tenho pc 64 bits tem cd de instalação nessa versão ou ainda não?
<Governador> Sim, bastante. Corrigiu os bugs e ficou mais rápido no meu note.
<Governador> Também uso a versão 64 bits
<sebastiao> o meu é deskotp nao not
<optimusprimem> sebastiao, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<tubarao> qual o X padrão dele
<Governador> não importa, se configuração for adequado para 64 bits vai rodar bem
<Governador> Alguem aqui entende de phpmyadmim????
<tubarao> opa tenho um pequeno conhecimento
<Governador> tubarao: tá dando pagina em branco, não tá solicitando o login e senha para acessar
<Governador> sabe o que possa ser?
<optimusprimem> Governador, você já tentou, editar o arquivo config.inc
<optimusprimem> ?
<Governador> nops
<optimusprimem> Governador, http://unix.wmonline.com.br/php/tutoriais/phpmyadmin.htm
<Governador> cara, já vi isso aí
<Governador> não ajudou em nada
<optimusprimem> ok
<tubarao> o seu mysql foi instalado como?
<tubarao> esta no caminho default
<Governador> tubarao: instalei por esse tutorial: http://www.pensoti.com.br/desenvolvimento/como-instalar-phpmyadmin-no-ubuntulinux
<optimusprimem> o estranho é que era para aparecer uma pagina pedindo o usuario de senha do mysql
<tubarao> no config.inc tem que descomentar algumas linhas na area de permissões
<tubarao> ops de password
<Governador> em qual pasta do mysql fica esse arquivo?
<Governador> to revindo aqui, e não acho
<Governador> revirando*
<tubarao> o seu php esta instaldo
<tubarao> fica no phpmyadmin
<tubarao> pera ai vou te dar o caminho dele
<Governador> blza
<Governador> achou tubarao?
<tubarao> Governador faz uma busca para o nome de config.inc.php
<Governador> ele tá em php?
<Governador> ah, se for achei
<tubarao> ele tem que ser do phpmyadmin
<Governador> /var/www/phpmyadmin/setup/frames
<tubarao> ele esta ai dentro
<Governador> mas existe 2
<tubarao> quais os nomes
<Governador> tudo como mesmo nome, são os mesmos arquivos
<Governador> abri, e verifiquei.
<tubarao> edita ele e procure por linhas comentadas com informações de login
<tubarao> o seu apache esta fazendo leitura de php
<Governador> http://pastebin.com/3WDwB7g5
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-01
<optimusprimem> tubarao, acho que está, porque ele disse que a pagina está em branco quando ele acessa /phpmy...
<optimusprimem> outra coisa que pode ser também as vezes são as permissões
<Governador> sim
<tubarao> cria um arquivo pra verificar se esta
<Governador> eu sei setei permissão 777 na pasta /var/www
<tubarao> <? phpinfo (); ?>
<Governador> tubarao vc viu o codigo que colei?
<Governador> os unicos comentarios que tem é no inicio
<tubarao> nada com informação de password
<Governador> pois eh, mas esse é o unico arquivo
<Governador> config.inc.php
<optimusprimem> Governador, de permissão 777 ao index.php na pasta do phpmyadmin
<Governador> nada
<optimusprimem> Governador, /Joomla abre algo no navegador ?
<Governador> sim
<Governador> Joomla!® é um Software Livre liberado sob a Licença GNU/GPL.
<tubarao> deixa eu dar uma olhada na documentação do phpmyadmin
<Governador> ok
<tubarao> vi o tutorial mas esta meio cru
<Governador> a forma que explica, era para aparecer de primeira o myphpadmin
<tubarao> o tuto que vc colou
<tubarao> sim mas precisa habilitar o php no apache2
<Governador> eu dei start no apache2
<Governador> mas n sei se halitei o php
<Governador> qual o comando para habilitar?
<tubarao> o mysql esta rodando tb
<tubarao> da este comando
<tubarao> ps aux | grep mysql
<tubarao> tem que editar o httpd.conf
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620972/
<tubarao> para habilitar o php no apache2
<tubarao> vou tentar abrir estou conectado pelo cel
<tubarao> vc pela linha de comando tentou entrar no mysql
<tubarao> mysql -p
<Governador> to dentro do mysql
<tubarao> o mysql esta rodando
<tubarao> o problema é com o apache e php
<optimusprimem> Governador, entre com algum editor em /libraries/config.default
<optimusprimem> mais ou menos na linha 77
<optimusprimem> veja se tem $cfg['AllowThirdPartyFraming']
<Governador> isso onde?
<Governador> no phpmyadmin?
<optimusprimem> exatamente
<Governador> config.default.php
<Governador> pronto, abri.
<optimusprimem> mais ou menos na lina 77 vai esta
<optimusprimem> $cfg['AllowThirdPartyFraming']
<optimusprimem> olhe se está comentado
<Governador> * @global boolean $cfg['AllowThirdPartyFraming']
<optimusprimem> é abaixo do comentario /* ... */
<optimusprimem> se estiver comentado, o $cfg['AllowThirdPartyFraming'] você remove caso esteja como false mude para true
<Governador> o simbolo do comentario é '*' n é?
<optimusprimem> pode ser # ou // ou /* */
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621003/
<Governador> ja removi do inicio o /**
<optimusprimem> isso
<Governador> pronto
<Governador> agr precisa reiniciar algo?
<optimusprimem> nao
<optimusprimem> tente acessar
<Governador> nada ainda
<optimusprimem> depois do /phpmya...
<optimusprimem> colque
<optimusprimem>  /setup
<optimusprimem> ficando ex: phpmyad.../setup
<Governador> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/setup/
<optimusprimem> isso
<optimusprimem> nada ?
<Governador> nada
<optimusprimem> cara então não é nada de config do phpmyadmin não
<tubarao> tenho 99% de certeza que é o php que não esta integrado com o apache2
<Governador> tubarao: como faço para integrar?
<optimusprimem> sim
<optimusprimem> Governador, entre na pasta www e digite
<optimusprimem> echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > teste.php
<optimusprimem> depois no navegador http://localhost/teste.php
<tubarao> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/PHP-+-Apache-+-MySQL-no-Ubuntu-1204-Instalacao-rapida
<Governador> abriu
<tubarao> da uma olhada e veja se ajuda
<Governador> o teste.php de boa
<optimusprimem> tubarao, se o teste.php nao aparecer nada é como você disse, o php está desacoplado do apache2
<optimusprimem> então o php está acoplado
<Governador> Linux vinicius-VPCSE15FB 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:16:28 UTC 2013 x86_64
<Governador> ;~
<tubarao> sim
<optimusprimem> Governador, só apareceu essa linha ?
<Governador> não, apareceu várias informações
<tubarao> o php não esta funcionando
<tubarao> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ubuntu-+-Apache2-+-MySQL-+-PHP5
<tubarao> da uma olhada nesta dica
<Governador> tubarao, tá funcionando sim
<optimusprimem> como não ? ta funcionando não
<Governador> aparece um monte de informação
<optimusprimem> funcionando sim*
<tubarao> apareceu as informações do seu php, apache......
<Governador> sim, apareceu tudo
<optimusprimem> Governador, você baixou o phpmyadmin pelo apt ?
<Governador> sim
<Governador> no terminal
<optimusprimem> Governador, tente baixar a versao
<optimusprimem> 3.5.8.1
<optimusprimem> http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/downloads.php
<optimusprimem> depois coloque a mesma no www
<Governador> removo essa que instalei?
<optimusprimem> se quiser pode deixar
<tubarao> Governador apareceu a versão do php no teste
<Governador> tubarao: sim
<Governador> vou remover e instalar uma nova versão
<Governador> optimusprimem: tem vários lá, na versão 3.5.8.1
<Governador> em tamanhos diferentes
<optimusprimem> escolhe a de sua preferencia
<Governador> só extrair e color lá na pasta /www n éw
<optimusprimem> isso
<Governador> pronto
<optimusprimem> agora tente acessar pelo navegador pelo nome da pasta do phpmyadmin que ta no www
<Governador> agr foi
<Governador> funcionou de boa
<optimusprimem> ;)
<Governador> thanks
<Governador> o foda q loga sem senha
<Governador> xo ver se acho a opção pra por senha
<Governador> Instalando Joomla \o/
<optimusprimem> Governador, já que ta ok vo indo nessa...
<Governador> optimus-afk: obg man, até mais.
<david_____> Opa...
<EdilsonAndrade> Boa noite a todos, ou bom dia!
<EdilsonAndrade> seguinte, estou com a versão 12.10 (tavlez foi péssimo a idia de atualizar) mas qgora eu rodo o sudo blkid e o danado vai para a linha q pede a senha, digito e ai fica sem fazer, nada, mas não fica na linha esperando outro comando, fica como se tivesse travado
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, mas não estava tudo funcionando no 13.04 da última vez que conversamos?!
<EdilsonAndrade> fala Kurt, meu vc nem sabe eu até twitei para vc
<EdilsonAndrade> mas acho q vc nem viu hauhauha
<EdilsonAndrade> eu desinstalei, voltei para o windows 8.. desisti
<EdilsonAndrade> por um problema do plex media server
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, twitou para o Kurt errado, porque chegou nada aqui.
<EdilsonAndrade> q não fazia funcionar com meu hd externo ntfs
<EdilsonAndrade> vou twitar para vc agora então vamos ver
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, o que é plex media server? Não conheço.
<EdilsonAndrade> eu até acessei o seu blog, ... q tem umas entrevistas certo?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, yeap
<EdilsonAndrade> plex media server é um app fantástico q monta uma central multimidia no seu pc , linux, windows e etc
<EdilsonAndrade> então, eu peguei este seu site pelo seu perfil do twitter...
<EdilsonAndrade> então vc quem não viu mesmo hauhauah mas relaxa
<EdilsonAndrade> então, ai eu fiquei na furia do windows e quiz voltar para o Linux
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, acabei de checar no meu Mentions e tem nada aqui.
<EdilsonAndrade> vou dar print pera ai hauhauha
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, dê pois só acredito vendo.
 * KurtKraut é Sãotomezista
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, o Plex que você fala é esse daqui? http://www.plexapp.com/
<EdilsonAndrade> então, só q ai eu voltei para o 12.04 pois todas as dicas q eu via, pareceiam q era só para o 12.04,
<EdilsonAndrade> sim este app mesmo
<EdilsonAndrade> como meu hd é ntfs e externo, o plex qdo eu ia fazer brownse nele, só mostrava até o volume
<EdilsonAndrade> as pastas não mostrava nada
<EdilsonAndrade> só q pelo explorer do linux (como chama? nautilus?) ele mostrava
<EdilsonAndrade> e a permissão para grupo e usuário comuns estava nenhuma, eu alterava e voltava para nenhuma, ia pelo sudo chmod g=rwx /media/hdExtern/FilmesHd
<EdilsonAndrade> e mesmo assim continuava com o acesso antigo
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, E no nautilus você conseguia criar ou apagar arquivos no HD externo?
<EdilsonAndrade> ai li q um kra disse q o corpotamento para ntfs é assim mesmo, e eu ahhh que legal
<EdilsonAndrade> sim consegui
<EdilsonAndrade> pelo nautilus tudo perfeito
<EdilsonAndrade> só q o plex tem o usuário plex rs
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, e se você desse umount no HD externo e desse mount de novo só que usando o usuário do plex, acho que isso funcionaria.
<KurtKraut> Pois para o Linux, quem espetou o HD externo seria o usuário plex e ele teria poderes totais sobre o HD externo
<EdilsonAndrade> poderia ser, mas eu não sabia, e nem sei como fazer isto, pois o usuário do plex não é um usuário q eu tenho para me logar... ele deve criar
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, no terminal, para dar um comando como outro usuário, execute: sudo -u nomedousuario comando
<EdilsonAndrade> hjuumm
<EdilsonAndrade> deixa eu tentar aqui
<EdilsonAndrade> e o mount
<EdilsonAndrade> ?
<EdilsonAndrade> é mount mesmo?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, sabe usar o mount? Já usou antes?
<EdilsonAndrade> não, eu uso o visual
<EdilsonAndrade> aquele q vc clica no botão ejetar
<EdilsonAndrade> eu aprendi alguns comandos, mas são muitos
<EdilsonAndrade> para quem usava windows, decorar tudo é fogo
<EdilsonAndrade> até o fstab eu já editei fazendo sudo gedit /etc/fstab ghahauah
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, você está com algum Ubuntu 13.04 instalado aí:
<KurtKraut> ?
<EdilsonAndrade> não, estou com o 12.10 e acho q ta bugado
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, então como é que você quer tentar fazer esse procedimento agora se você jogou o bebê fora junto com a água do banho?
<EdilsonAndrade> posso fazer update para o 13.04 se acha q ta melhor, pois o 12.04 tem até este tal de TLS (time long support??)
<EdilsonAndrade> mas atualmente estou com a 12.10
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, vamos rebobinar a fita um pouco: qual o problema com o 12.10 você está enfrentando?
<EdilsonAndrade> sudo blkid fica nesta tela aqui : https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zH_5c_cJTqs/UYB_dRVDnrI/AAAAAAAADBg/93Ftr66X9Ms/w1157-h651/sudo+blkid.png
<EdilsonAndrade> ahhh ficou um bom tempo
<EdilsonAndrade> mas agora apareceu o resultado
<EdilsonAndrade> po mas ta demorando sabe o p q?
<EdilsonAndrade> Executei de novo, demora muito para vir o resultado, é só para pegar os UUID q vou fixar o mount da unidade ntfs na unidade ext4
<EdilsonAndrade> ta com algum pau exclusivamente neste comando, pois ele é o unico q fica travado, por hora dos q eu conheço com sudo
<EdilsonAndrade> travado entre aspas, pois depois de um bom tempo ele mostra o resultado
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, hmm... se você desplugar o HD externo, o blkid funciona?
<EdilsonAndrade> fica no mesmo
<KurtKraut> ahhh tá, ele só demora muito mas completa
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, então isso não me parece ser um problema permanente. Ele só demora para mostar os IDs. E depois, qual outro problema:
<KurtKraut> ?
<EdilsonAndrade> exato
<EdilsonAndrade> vamos lá, igual o cara lá de londres, por partes hehehe
<EdilsonAndrade> segundo, fazer mount com o usuário plex...
<EdilsonAndrade> mas este comando vc passou ali em cima, vou pesquisar como faz o mount e unmount ...
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, essa página fala de etapas que você não precisa, como o fdisk que formata o HD
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, mas você não tinha me dito que no 12.10 o HD externo funciona okay com o plex? Por que você está interessado no processo do mount?
<EdilsonAndrade> porque vc deu esta solução tb
<EdilsonAndrade> ai ia apenas praticar... mas em fim, conhecimento nunca é demais :-)
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, mas solução para um problema que você enfrenta no 13.04, que para mim não faz sentido você fazer no 12.10.
<xGrind> alguem usando ubuntu 13.04 ?
<KurtKraut> Para mim você está querendo por bandaid num machucado já cicatrizado.
<EdilsonAndrade> é, se funciona no 12.10, no 13.04 deveria funcionar certo
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, o procedimento do mount? Sim.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, minha hipótese é que sim.
<EdilsonAndrade> e do plex tb
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, sim.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, ah, amanhã é feriado, esqueci disso. Pode mandar bala! :P
<EdilsonAndrade> mas ok, eu acho q ja sei, vou formatar e começar tudo de novo, por hora estou mantendo o windows 9 tb, porque tenho uma planilha de contas de casa q não abre no library legivelmente
<EdilsonAndrade> se não picava fumo de vez
<KurtKraut> xGrind, não deveria responder mas sim, eu uso.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, faça como meu advogado: migrou para Ubuntu e para especificamente documentos Office complexos, ele abre o Windows virtualizado no VirtualBox.
<xGrind> KurtKraut, nao deveria responder pq?
<EdilsonAndrade> boa
<EdilsonAndrade> vou fazer isto então
<KurtKraut> xGrind, porque na minha visão não é a forma correta de se perguntar qualquer coisa aqui. Mas prossiga.
<EdilsonAndrade> picar fumo, é mais para minha esposa, até eu migrar tudo para softwasre livre e ser livre e feliz
<EdilsonAndrade> rs
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt, a propósito dos twitss
<EdilsonAndrade> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gsSSW0culHg/UYCFE12SNbI/AAAAAAAADCM/Mgfc10eMvD0/w1157-h651/twits.png
<xGrind> KurtKraut, larga de ser fresco -.-'
<EdilsonAndrade> olha esta imagem, eu não sou muito familiarizado com twitter mas acho q fiz certo, coloquei @KurtKraut e escrevi o texto, acho q twitei certo?
<EdilsonAndrade> Inclusive em um dos twitters eu agradeci vc de novo rs
<EdilsonAndrade> mas se foi para pessoa errada, me desculpe
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, olha que bizarro! Eu listei meus mentions de hoje até dia 25 de abril e nada seu aparece: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0ef1854u37
<KurtKraut> xGrind, larga de perguntar errado e de adjetivar os outros.
<EdilsonAndrade> kkkkkkkkkkkkk, é, falha do twitter!! Que linguagem foi desenvolvido? .net ???
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, "Os tweets de @edilsonandrade estão protegidos."
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, AAAAAAAAHhhh agora está explicado. Vossa senhoria fechou seus tweets.
<EdilsonAndrade> mas eu to como @edilsonaandrade e não @edilsonandrade
<EdilsonAndrade> tem dois a
<xGrind> KurtKraut, entro nesse canal há 4 anos. voce começou a entrar agora e quer me ensinar como perguntar algo? some -.-'
<EdilsonAndrade> ve ai
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, ah, blá. Isso mesmo.
<xGrind> vitorlobo, de onde vem esses seres ? cada dia aparece um mais noiado q outro
<KurtKraut> xGrind, Meu querido, eu já fui operador desse canal :D
<EdilsonAndrade> afe, nem sabia q tinha feito isto, então vou ver como desbloqueia calma ai, ai vc da um refresh ai pode ser
<vitorlobo> sei la
<EdilsonAndrade> humm calma gente, vai dar namoro isto heim !!! hauhaua
<xGrind> KurtKraut, foi, nao é mais. e eu perguntei pra geral, não especificamente a voce. voce respondeu pq quis, não te forcei
<karudao> comocomo
<karudao> preciso de ajuda .
<KurtKraut> xGrind, bem, e pelo visto funcionou muito bem sua forma de perguntar. Veja quanta gente aqui falando e ninguém te respondeu. É isso que tentei te sinalizar e você levou pelo pior sentido.
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt, acabei de olhar meu perfil, está desmarcado a opção de Proteger meus twitters, vc não ta olhando do edilsonandrade ao invés do edilsonaAndrade ?
<karudao> como eu instalo o ubunto 13,04
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, isso isso, eu tinha acessado o Edilson errado. Well, é bugão mesmo. Acessando seu perfil vejo as mensagens para mim.
<EdilsonAndrade> blz no matthers meu caro, vc me ajudou e muito e sei q se precisar posso contar contigo
<EdilsonAndrade> bom eu vou meter fumo no ruindows agora
<karudao> já baixei, falta instalar.
<EdilsonAndrade> depois eu volto abraços
<ivanbajr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OAM5VMo0_k
<xGrind> vitorlobo, pq sera q sempre tem esses afrescalhados q acham q sabem mais q os outros. não entendo isso. ficam de mimimi a toa. kk
<KurtKraut> karudao, eu procurei no YouTube por "como instalar ubuntu" e achei vários vídeos. Sugiro você assistir mais de um pois eles farão um passo a passo para você que ninguém aqui fará.
<ivanbajr> karudao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OAM5VMo0_k
<karudao> valeu.
<ivanbajr> neste link
<ruiteram> boa noite
<EdilsonAndrade> karudao: uma sugestão, instale ele dentro do live cd
<vitorlobo> sairam da cratera do inferno donde veio o demonho
<EdilsonAndrade> o que quero dizer é entre pelo live cd e depois clica em instalar...comigo deu certo assim, p q ? não sei...
<KurtKraut> xGrind, ainda estou esperando você demonstrar que seu jeito de perguntar deu certo.
<xGrind> vitorlobo, nego fica estressado só pq perguntei se alguem ta usando a ultima versao do ubuntu. se nem isso puder perguntar, entao pra q serve o canal? kk
<xGrind> cada hora é uma frescura
<vitorlobo> xGrind, falta de...vc sabe oq
<karudao> como!!!!
<ivanbajr> tem programas em windows para instalar uma iso em cd ou pend
<ivanbajr> se tens um wind basta clicar com o lado direito do mouse no arquivo iso do ubuntu
<ivanbajr> e grava em cd.
<Barna_tab> Unetbootin rola em linux e windows
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> também um boa
<Thalisson> ruiteram: Hahahaha
<ivanbajr> opção
<ivanbajr> para fazer um live em pendrive
<ivanbajr> com isto a natureza agradece
<karudao> estou tentando abrir pelo proprio linux mas nãoi rola.
<EdilsonAndrade> KurtKraut: o meu amigo disse q o Lubuntu, está muito rápido, vale a pena instalar ele?
<ivanbajr> no linux já tem uma opção de criar iso
<ivanbajr> em cd ou pend
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, Sim, mas o é ao custo de ter menos features. Como você tem ~2GB de RAM, o Xubuntu tem um custo/benefício melhor
<ivanbajr> criador de disco de inicialização
<EdilsonAndrade> como vc sabe q eu tenho 2gb?
<ivanbajr> ou com o brasero
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, ou porque você me disse ou porque tenho clarividência. Qual você acha mais provável? :P
<EdilsonAndrade> clarividencia
<EdilsonAndrade> kkkkkkkkkkk
<EdilsonAndrade> mas o xubuntu tem featyre suficientes?
<EdilsonAndrade> é mais rapido q o ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, A diferença do Xubuntu para o Ubuntu é que o Xubuntu utiliza a interface gráfica XFCE (muito boa por sinal). Dá uma olhada nos screenshots. O paradigma visual é diferente do Unity que você está acostumado.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, mas todos os outros softwares como o LibreOffice são exatamente iguais
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, o que muda é o principal software da interface
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: :)
<xGrind> EdilsonAndrade, é mais leve. usa xfce :)
<EdilsonAndrade> KurtKraut valeu
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, foram tocar sua campainha foi?
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: pior que não, peguei por acidente
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> pra tocar a campainha é só digitar !ops
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, entendi :P
<EdilsonAndrade> Boa valeu xGrind, tava vendo uns screenshot
<EdilsonAndrade> não curti não hehehe, o visual deste ubuntu aqui é mais how, consome mais memoria, mas ja ta mais rapido q o win 7 e 8 q tinha rs
<xGrind> EdilsonAndrade, tb tem o lubuntu q é ainda mais leve.
<EdilsonAndrade> sim, um amigo meu falou super bem
<EdilsonAndrade> ele tem um note velhinho e disse q é um avisão
<EdilsonAndrade> avião
<EdilsonAndrade> vou colocar no meu note velho aqui tb para testar este ai ...
<EdilsonAndrade> é q migrar para o linux para mim tem q ir devagar, aprender tudo de novo hauhauha, muito comando, muita coisa...
<EdilsonAndrade> rs
<xGrind> o loco kk
<xGrind> EdilsonAndrade, ubuntu é quase um mac. faz tudo por vc :)
<EdilsonAndrade> ééé to curindo, o duro é a planilha q mexo em casa e no trabalho é la não tem jeito é excel, mas é uma planilha pessoal
<EdilsonAndrade> to pensando em colocar o virtual box aqui
<xGrind> EdilsonAndrade, acho o cal igual o excel. unica coisa q o office ganha do libreoffice, é o access. o base ainda é bugado
<EdilsonAndrade> sim, mas o problema é q por ser uma planilha q eu compartilho no dropbox, ou seja, acesso do serviço, de casa e minha esposa aqui de casa, e lá no trabalho é só windows...
<EdilsonAndrade> a planilha não abre no library descentemente
<EdilsonAndrade> fica ilegível
<tiagoscd> EdilsonAndrade: existe versão do LibreOffice para Windows
<EdilsonAndrade> uia \0/ não sabia desta. boa meu
<EdilsonAndrade> e é free?
<tiagoscd> sim, totalmente opensource
<tiagoscd> http://pt-br.libreoffice.org
<xGrind> EdilsonAndrade, tb tem o google docs. voce usa na nuvem
<EdilsonAndrade> sim, este era uma opção, vou decidir... ahh , euprogramo em .net c# tem alguma solução para isto fora o virtual box?
<xGrind> EdilsonAndrade, eu estou começando com delphi. então não posso te ajudar nessa ;x
<EdilsonAndrade> hehehe blz, boa sorte com delphi
<xGrind> é que estou usando ele no curso. tentei usar lazarus, mas é fraco. nesse caso, tem q ser windows mesmo :D
<tiagoscd> EdilsonAndrade: tem uma linguagem chamada mono, mas sei lá, eu recomendaria aprender uma linguagem multi-plataforma
<tiagoscd> alias, uma biblioteca
<tiagoscd> multi-plataforma de verdade no caso
<EdilsonAndrade> é, mas eu ja trabalho a 12 com esta, nem penso em trocar por hora, aprender sim, mas trocar, acho q não rs
<tiagoscd> EdilsonAndrade: sim, entendo
<Viniciuh> alguem on€
<Viniciuh> alguem on?
<Viniciuh> eu dei permissão 777 em uma pasta e os arquivos dentro, quero deixar voltar com as permissões antiga. Tem algum comando que faça isso?
<KurtKraut> Viniciuh, voltar a antiga especificamente não. Você terá que reaplicar o chmod utilizando outro número diferente de 777 que signifique a permissão que você quer (ou a que estava antes).
<KurtKraut> Um comando de undo/desfazer/back/voltar para isso não tem.
<Viniciuh> eh isso
<Viniciuh> quero deixar a permissão padrão
<Viniciuh> eu dei permissão 777 em uma pasta e os arquivos dentro, quero deixar voltar com as permissões antiga. Tem algum comando que faça isso?
<LeonardoMartrins> Pessoal, sou iniciante em Ubuntu, gostaria de saber se é possivel atualizar a versão 12.04 para 13.04 automaticamente... alguem poderia me ajudar ???
<CyL> LeonardoMartrins: é possível atualizar, vc já instalou o ubuntu?
<LeonardoMartrins> sim.. ja havia uma versão 12.04 no meu computador
<EdilsonAndrade> Olá, fiz a instalação do ubuntu 12.04, no entanto ao reeiniciar está dando a mensagem "erro" unknown filesystem - grub rescue
<EdilsonAndrade> agora eu estou roando pelo live cd tem algo para corrigir isto?
<YanGM> pessoal… ubuntu server 12.04 está brincando comigo
<YanGM> ele manda uma mensagem de erro, dizendo que para corrigir basta rodar apt-get update
<hggdh> YanGM: sem saber qual a mensagem de erro, e como/quando ela é emitida, tudo que podemos fazer é dizer "ah, então tá"
<hggdh> ah, então tá
<YanGM> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622697/
<YanGM> e não, apt-get update não resolveu
<YanGM> hggdh, minha /etc/apt/sources.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622693/
<hggdh> YanGM: o primeiro paste diz que tens duas linhas repetidas no sources.list
<YanGM> hggdh, eu tô procurando aqui e não encontro de forma alguma
<hggdh> YanGM: quais são os arquivos em /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<YanGM> hggdh, dei ls lá e não tinha nada
<YanGM> hggdh, o fato de estar na amazon afeta em algo?
<hggdh> não
<hggdh> opa
<hggdh> YanGM: não é uma boa ideia misturar repositorios
<hggdh> YanGM: e sim, estás com emtradas duplicadas
<YanGM> hggdh, eu nuna editei esse arquivo manualmente
<YanGM> estava a instalar i-mscp
<hggdh> YanGM: bem, não realmente... multiverse *não* tem atualização de segurança
<hggdh> YanGM: delete linhas 55 e 57
<hggdh> YanGM: não, espere
<hggdh> (estou lento hoje)
<hggdh> YanGM: nas linhas 55 e 57, delete "multiverse"
<hggdh> oy vey
<ELETRONICO_HW> eu se fosse voces usava Debian
<ELETRONICO_HW> é mais estavel
<hggdh> ELETRONICO_HW: podes usar o Debian. Mas este é um canal de Ubuntu
<YanGM> hggdh, resolvido
<ELETRONICO_HW> hggdh: ubuntu é debian
<ELETRONICO_HW> =)
<hggdh> ELETRONICO_HW: Ubuntu é baseado no Debian.
<ELETRONICO_HW> é um fork mal feito
<ELETRONICO_HW> cheio de bugs
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> ELETRONICO_HW: basta
<ELETRONICO_HW> pq basta, doe ler a verdade?
<hggdh> ELETRONICO_HW: saia do canal, e procure um canal debian
<ELETRONICO_HW> hggdh: pensei q neste canal eram OPEN THE MIND
<ELETRONICO_HW> sao piores q um troglodita das cavernas
<ELETRONICO_HW> nao sabem bater um dialogo construtivo
<hggdh> @kick ELETRONICO_HW se não gostas do Ubuntu, por favor vá ser troll em outro canal
<synamics> YanGM, saí
<PauloVFelipe> boa tarde pessoal
<PauloVFelipe> gostaria de saber se alguem pode me dar umas informações sobre linud
<PauloVFelipe> linux*
<Daekdroom> Faça a(s) pergunta(s) e quando alguém lê-las e souber como ajudar, responderá.
<PauloVFelipe> entendi
<PauloVFelipe> qual a configuração do pc recomendada para rodar o ubuntu???
<PauloVFelipe> daekdroom??
<Daekdroom> Calmaí que eu tô procurando no site do Ubuntu mas estou na discada.
<PauloVFelipe> ta ok
<Daekdroom> 512MiB de RAM, 5GB de disco, 1024x768 de resolução
<Daekdroom> Apesar de que isso é bem o mínimo mesmo.
<PauloVFelipe> processador??
<Daekdroom> 1GiB de RAM roda muito melhor e 5 de HD não dá pra instalar muita coisa ou salvar muitos arquivos.
<Daekdroom> 700MHz ou mais.
<Daekdroom> Praticamente qualquer processador de 3 anos pra cá serve.
<PauloVFelipe> meu computador é um quad-core... 4gb de ram e 1 tera de hd... roda bem o ubuntu???
<Daekdroom> Até o Atom.
<Daekdroom> Roda!
<Daekdroom> Tenho um quad-core com 4GB e 1 Tera também.
<PauloVFelipe> qualquer arquivo com extensão .exe roda no ubuntu??
<Daekdroom> Placa de vídeo é um problema bem diferente. Que além de ser uma placa razoável, é bom que seja uma com um driver bom.
<Daekdroom> Não.
<PauloVFelipe> entendo...
<PauloVFelipe> utilizo bastante programas .exe
<PauloVFelipe> que acho q não tem pra linux
<PauloVFelipe> minha placa grafica é geforce 9500gt funciona bem no linux??
<Daekdroom> Um programa pra linux chamado Wine roda alguns poucos programas do Windows bem. Há como pesquisar isso em http://appdb.winehq.org (em inglês).
<Daekdroom> Instalado o driver proprietário da Nvidia roda muito bem sim.
<Daekdroom> E não é muito difícil fazê-lo.
<PauloVFelipe> entendo...
<PauloVFelipe> estou a um tempo pesquisando sobre o ubuntu sobre instalar ou não no meu computador
<PauloVFelipe> confesso que ainda estou indeciso
<YanGM> galera, preciso de um control panel para hospedagem free, que rode em ubuntu ou no linux da amazon
<shogun> boa tarde
<PauloVFelipe> boa tarde
<PauloVFelipe> daek vc me recomendaria windows ou o linux???
<Daekdroom> Oras, você pode baixar e queimar um DVD do Ubuntu  ou colocar num pendrive e testar o LiveDVD (antes de instalar) para ver se te atende.
<Daekdroom> Instalando num pendrive inclusive dá pra salvar arquivos e instalar alguns programas.
<shogun> sou novo no ubuntu e ano senti nehuma falta do windows
<PauloVFelipe> entendi...
<shogun> ate jogo pes2010
<shogun> mas pode fazer dual boot tbm
<Daekdroom> Durante vários anos eu fiquei entre Ubuntu e Windows, mas faz uns 3 anos que só uso Linux.
<PauloVFelipe> vo instala em meu computador
<shogun> uso linux ha uns 6 meses
<PauloVFelipe> consigo executar o skype no linnux pois uso mto a trabalho
<Daekdroom> Tenho o Windows instalado pra quando estrago o Ubuntu, pra impressora (que não funciona bem no Ubuntu) e pra minha irmã.
<PauloVFelipe> ai ja é um problema pra mim...
<shogun> windows deixo em uma virtualbox
<PauloVFelipe> eu utilizo bastante impressora
<Daekdroom> Tem Skype pra linux sim.
<Daekdroom> PauloVFelipe, por isso é interessante testar antes de instalar.
<Daekdroom> Algumas impressoras funcionam sem precisar instalar nada.
<shogun> no ropio site do skype vc tem opcao de baixar pra ubuntu
<PauloVFelipe> tenho uma hpc4680
<Daekdroom> A minha não dá pra verificar o nível da tinta no Ubuntu, por exemplo, e eu fico sem saber qual cartucho comprar.
<shogun> hum
<PauloVFelipe> agora complico...
<PauloVFelipe> estou querendo sair do windows... mais praticamente tudo é do windows...
<shogun> mas vc pode instalar proramas do windows no ubuntu
<shogun> com wine
<PauloVFelipe> e a impressora vai roda 100%?
<Daekdroom> shogun, mas nem todos funcionam bem (ou nem mesmo instalam)
<shogun> mas nao conseguem programas semelhantes?
<PauloVFelipe> esse é o problema
<shogun> eu gosto de edicoes de iamgens ai optei pelo gimp
<shogun> imagens
<shogun> com videos uso sinelerra
<shogun> mydesktop pra gravar
<shogun> etc...
<shogun> tem sempre uma alternativa
<PauloVFelipe> universal ello pra linux consegue acha??
<shogun> faz um dual boot
<PauloVFelipe> acho q vo faze...
<PauloVFelipe> tenho win8  instalado
<shogun> aqui pode mandar link? e minha 1 vez com irc
<shogun> http://www.elotouch.com/Support/Downloads/dnld_archive.asp
<shogun> e isso ai?
<PauloVFelipe> não nada v
<shogun> a tah
<PauloVFelipe> http://www.rasterseg.com.br/gprs_universal_elo.php
<shogun> http://drivers.windows9download.net/156/elo-universal-driver-775500.html
<shogun> hum
<PauloVFelipe> shogun  vc ta utilizando ubuntu agora??
<shogun> sim estou
<PauloVFelipe> tem skype??
<shogun> sim tenho
<PauloVFelipe> poderia me passa pra eu te adicionar??
<shogun> shogun-pein@linuxmail.org
<PauloVFelipe> só me aceita
<shogun> ja aceitei
<optimusprimem> PauloVFelipe, você pode instalar o virtualbox, instalar o windws. e vai rodar normalmente
<sh0gun> ?
<sh0gun>  hum
<galhardo> Caso venha a adicionar um fonte True Type, o que é necessário fazer para que se tenha acesso a esta nova fonte?
<hggdh> galhardo: em geral, apenas configurar a aplicação para usa-la
<galhardo> infelizmente sou novo com o Linux, tem algum tutorial q possa seguirw
<galhardo> onde possa conseguir mais informações confiaveis
<hggdh> galhardo: depende de aplicação para aplicação, não existe uma resposta genérica. Aonde, exatamente, desejas usar este fonte?
<galhardo> no libre office
<hggdh> galhardo: e o feonte não aparece na lista de fontes disponíveis ao editar um documento?
<galhardo> não ainda
<hggdh> como instalaste o fonte? De onde veio?
<galhardo> do windows
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> qual o nome da família?
<galhardo> coloquei em uma pasta  .fonts
<galhardo> e quero usar a fonte no libre office
<hggdh> então tá, né?
<shogun> http://tutolivre.net/br/instalando-fontes-true-type-no-ubuntu-linux
<shogun> ve se ajuda e mais ou menos isso que procura?
<hggdh> shogun: já foi embora...
<shogun> ops nem vi
<shogun> quando vi ele perguntar fui ver se achava algo aqui
<hggdh> heh. Eu acho divertido como as pessoas entram aqui, não dão detalhes, e vão embora no meio
<shogun> rsrs
<hggdh> até por que provavelmente o que seria necessário era installar o pacote ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<shogun> hum
<shogun> ?0
<hggdh> (para ter Arial, e outros fontes que são proprietários da MS
<shogun> :)
<shogun> ja estao usanod o 13.4?
<shogun> usando
<hggdh> shogun: sim, e já faz tempo
<shogun> eu ano curti ele voltei pro 12
<shogun> esse unit e muito ruim
<hggdh> unity
<shogun> eu uso com gnome classic
<shogun> isso rsrs
<hggdh> cada um com seu gosto
<shogun> so uso a 1 ano
<shogun> ainda tenho muito a aprender
<hggdh> mas, de qualquer maneira, o gnome classic -- versão 2 -- vai morrer em breve
<shogun> pois eh
<shogun> ai vou usar o backtrack
<shogun> nao me adaptei a essa interface nao
<hggdh> não é uma boa ideia: (1) backtrack não mais é mantido; (2) backtrack *NÃO* -- e repito, *NÃO* -- é indicado para uso diário
<YanGM> hggdh, pode me dar uma direção sobre name servers, zpanel e ubuntu? Instalei zpanel no meu ubuntu server mas não sei como configuro um domínio para o servidor (aquele ns1.meudomínio.com) para poder adicionar os domínios de sites de clientes
<shogun> tou ligado
<shogun> YanGM,  desculpa nao poder ajudar estou comecando com linux agor
<shogun> agora
<YanGM> shogun, mas sabe alguma coisa sobre essa área web?
<shogun> iniciante em linux nunca fiz nenhum curso na area de informatica
<shogun> so compreo livros e leio ai venho fussar no pc
<YanGM> shogun, ah sim, sem problemas
<shogun> sou cozinheiro linux e so uma paixao
<YanGM> shogun, eu curto muito linux e Mac OSX
<shogun> sou louco por linux
<shogun> eu vou em festa com camisa ubuntu
<shogun> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<optimusprimem> YanGM, você ja apontou o seu dominio para o teu servidor, certo ?
<YanGM> shogun, até meu roteador roda linux
<shogun>  rsrs
<shogun> shogun-pein@linuxmail.org   meu email
<YanGM> optimusprimem, eu instalei o zpanel e coloquei durante a instalação o domíno que eu queria pro servidor
<YanGM> configurei uma a record com o ip do servidor
<YanGM> mas não faço ideia de como configurar essa coisa de nameserver
<optimusprimem> mais já se propagou ?
<YanGM> sim, mwserver.in
<YanGM> pelo menos no DNS do google
<optimusprimem> o teu servidor não está respondendo :/
<YanGM> optimusprimem, eu devo configurar duas a records ns1. e ns2. apontado pro ip do server e já funciona?
<YanGM> optimusprimem, aqui abre… usas qual dns?
<optimusprimem> o ip q vc usou é o 54.243..... ?
<YanGM> sim
<optimusprimem> era para responder
<optimusprimem> já deu uma olhada da documentação do zpanel ?
<YanGM> vasculhei ela e o fórum
<YanGM> mas continuo perdido
<foreverstallone> olá gente bonita, alguem sabe porque o a tela de login do meu ubuntu mostra o wallpaper padrão do ubuntu, ao invés da que esta na minha área de trabalho?
<Boner> pessoal, não consigo formatar o pendriver pelo gparted, não aparece a opção excluir, meu ubuntu é o 12.04, help-me
<Boner> eu quero formatar para criar um pendriver de boot para instalar o windows 7 no pc de um amigo
<Guest2954> Alguém poderia, por gentileza, me informar qual versão do Ubuntu é compatível com todos os hardware do Netbook Asus Eee PC 1025C?
<Luiz> Olá, alguém poderia, por gentileza, me informar qual versão do Ubuntu é compatível com todos os hardware do Netbook Asus Eee PC 1025C?
<Luiz> Quero dizer: compatível com video, audio, HDMI, etc contido nesse Netbook.
<xdoctor> Luiz, no site do ubuntu nao possui uma list de hardware compativel nao
<omelete> e verificar modelo das peças e checar na lista
<hggdh> Luiz: tente procurar pelos componentes aqui: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<Pastorius> boa noite...
<Guest38285> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Guest38285> estou achando o ubuntu 13.4 muito lento...
<Guest38285> queria saber como acelerá-lo...
<Guest38285> alguém poderia me dar uma dica?
<diego-_-BR> eu tenho o windows 8 e quero obter o ubuntu 13.04 raring rintail, mas ele n abre o aplicativo, o procedimento que devo fazer é , instalar o windows 7 e instalar o ubuntu?
<lchampion> Boa noite a todos!
<diego-_-BR> eu pretendo instalar o ubuntu e não fazer um dual boot
<diego-_-BR> alguem poderia ajudar?
<lchampion> então basta formatar tudo
<lchampion> e instalar unicamente o ubuntu
<lchampion> vc n vai manter o windows?
<diego-_-BR> n pretendo
<Guest38285> tive o mesmo problema recentemente diego-br...
<Guest38285> acabei formatando o pc pra instalar o ubuntu 13.04...
<diego-_-BR> formatar tudo seria pelo menu do boot? ao ligar o PC?
<lchampion> insere o cd, ele vai rodar clica em instalar e manda ele zerar o HD e fzer a instalação do Ubuntu por cima de tudo
<lchampion> so faz backup dos seus arquivos
<lchampion> nao
<lchampion> quando vc insere o cd
<lchampion> ele inicia o ubuntu em modo live
<diego-_-BR> um problema eu pretendia usar pelo Daemon Tools
<lchampion> e te da a opção de rodar live msm ou instalar
<lchampion> usar pelo daemon tools??? maquina virtual?
<diego-_-BR> seim
<diego-_-BR> sim
<Guest38285> ei, lchampion..
<lchampion> oi
<diego-_-BR> poderia ser assim: Eu pego os arquivos do CD do ubuntu passo para um pendrive formato o PC e na hora de ligar usar o menu do boot e instalar?
<Guest38285> com retiro esse efeito de esmaecimento do ubuntu 13.04?
<lchampion> o esmaecimento ocorre quando seu pc ta sobrecarregado...n e um defeito
<lchampion> ta com pouca memoria livre
<Guest38285> e como resolvo?
<Guest38285> cara... mas só estou com o ubuntu instalado, nehum outro programa...
<lchampion> aí ele esmaece a tela para indicar que ta tentando executar a tarefa...mas ta com dificuldade
<Guest38285> formatei recentemente o pc...
<lchampion> bom...o ubuntu ja vem com um pacote de programas, fora isso a Unity consome um pouco mais de RAM
<diego-_-BR> algum de vcs 2 obtem somente o ubuntu?
<lchampion> e além disso, depende muito do seu hardware
<lchampion> eu utilizo somente ubuntu
<lchampion> larguei windows ha mto tempo
<diego-_-BR> então, qual o seu sitema anterior?
<Guest38285> pensei que o ubuntu fosse mais leve que o windows 7...
<lchampion> Win7
<lchampion> :p
<lchampion> kkk
<diego-_-BR> hum...
<lchampion> ai como te falei formatei tudo pelo instalador do ubuntu e deixei somente ele
<lchampion> e bem simples fazer
<lchampion> a interface ubuntu é bem amigável
<diego-_-BR> eu to pretendendo instalar AGORA o windows 7 ultimate em trial version ou seja sem colocar o serial
<diego-_-BR> e instalar o ubuntu por cima
<lchampion> faz isso n
<lchampion> para que entao instalar o win 7 se vai deixar apenas ubuntu
<lchampion> coloca o cd...inicia o pc...
<lchampion> e deixa ele carregar...
<Guest38285> difícil acreditar  que o ubuntu é mais pesado que o win 7
<lchampion> escolha instalar siga o pass-a-passo
<diego-_-BR> que eu n consigo instalar ele no Windows 8
<lchampion> ele n e mais epsado que o 7...
<lchampion> mas a interface unity puxa um pouco mais de memoria
<diego-_-BR> ele n abre o wubi
<lchampion> que a gnome por exemplo
<diego-_-BR> sem abrir o wubi é impossivel instalar
<diego-_-BR> por isso tenho que dar essa volta toda
<Guest38285> vou fazer uma pergunta boba (sou iniciante em ubuntu): posso usar outra interface mais adequada ao meu pc e que não o deixe lento?
<lchampion> desculpe... que wubi é esse
<lchampion> sim
<lchampion> recomendo XFCE
<lchampion> ou LXDE
<lchampion> ou Gnome-classic
<lchampion> basta ir no terminal
<lchampion> logar como sudo
<lchampion> su 0
<lchampion> su -
<diego-_-BR> wubi é um aplicativo de instalação do novo ubuntu
<diego-_-BR> que eu baixei
<lchampion> e botar apt-get install XFCE4
<lchampion> kra mas n precisa disso...
<lchampion> se vc ta com o cd na mao
<lchampion> enfia ele que roda s ozinho
<lchampion> sozinho
<Guest38285> vou tentar aqui... aguarde só um minuto...
<lchampion> ve no google guest38285 qual lhe agrada mais
<diego-_-BR> ai que vc n intende
<diego-_-BR> só comece a baixar a nova versão
<lchampion> a XFCE é a mais leve...mas gosto mais do gnome-classic
<Guest38285> vou na tua dica... o xfce...
<diego-_-BR> vc percebe que é um arquivo iso
<Guest38285> pronto... gnome rs.
<lchampion> kkkk
<lchampion> ve qual te agrada mais
<lchampion> gente...meu filho ta aki...depois volto...
<Guest38285> ele já vem na instalação do ubuntu?
<lchampion> por padrão n...
<lchampion> nos antigos sim...
<lchampion> hj em dia so unity
<diego-_-BR> bem se é pra ter o ubuntu vo dar essa volta desgraçada
<Guest38285> tá...
<lchampion> mas pode instalar por  fora
<Guest38285> beleza...
<lchampion> na hora do logon vc escolhe qual interface quer usar
<lchampion> meu filho ta aki...ja volto
<diego-_-BR> guest
<Guest38285> beleza...
<lchampion> guest so um minuto
<Guest38285> opa..
<lchampion> gnome e mais facil
<lchampion> entra sudo
<diego-_-BR> como assim interface (sou mais iniciante ainda)
<lchampion> e digita apt-get install gnome
<lchampion> ele faz tudo sozinho quando ele perguntar escolah o modo GDM para iniciar sua maquina
<lchampion> ja vai no padrao gnome-classi
<lchampion> ja volto
<diego-_-BR> eu ainda n utilizei o ubuntu (apenas em casa de amigos) n entendo nada
<Guest38285> muito obrigado...
<diego-_-BR> ....
<diego-_-BR> o guest como você instalou o seu ubuntu?
<highlander4fun> Boa noite
<highlander4fun> ubuntu 12.04 não reconhece meu windows 8 com o comando update-grub oque devo fazer????
<highlander4fun> ninguem fala nada na sala??
<FernandoBasso> Eu falo.
<highlander4fun> ehehe
<highlander4fun> po to precisando de ajuda com o brub do ubuntu 12.04 alguem se habilita?
<highlander4fun> grub***
<FernandoBasso> Eu não sei configurar esse grub "novo" (que já não é mais novo).
<highlander4fun> po ele não quer reconhecer meu windows 8
<highlander4fun> até consigo montar a partição do windows e tudo mas quando uso o comando update-grub ele não acha o windows 8
<highlander4fun> como acesso as opção do grub na inicialização alguem sabe?
<highlander4fun> ele inicia o ubuntu direto
<highlander4fun> nem da tempo de selecionar nada
<robs> KurtKraut, ta ae?
<KurtKraut> robs, yeap. Era você que também tem o problema do HDMI audio output?
<highlander4fun> qual tecla aperto no boot pra selecionar opções no grub???
<robs> KurtKraut, sim, mas instalei o ubuntu 12.10 não sei oque aconteceu meu ubuntu subiu tudo :s parecia que não tinha como mecher dai eu formatei e puis a versão antiga.
<robs> sumiu*
<Guest38285> diego, por aí ainda?
<highlander4fun> ajuda com grub do ubuntu 12.04 alguem???
<KurtKraut> robs, quanto ao HDMI, já resolveram. Está na fase de testes. Nos próximos updates nas próximas semanas deve vir a correção para todo mundo.
<robs> KurtKraut, então eu tirei o novo ubuntu , porque quando cheguei da faculdade ele não quando logava, a barra de ferramentas de cima e do lado esquerdo desapareceram dai eu acho que bugou e formatei, será que é algum bug?
<KurtKraut> robs, yeap, é, é chatinho de resolver mas dá.
<robs> como eu não sei muita coisa formatei logo, porque nem tinha como entrar no chat pra chamar ajuda ;s
<KurtKraut> robs, tem que instalar o pacote que tem o ccsm, rodar ele na sessão afetada (o que é trabalhoso), e por ele ativar o Unity.
<KurtKraut> robs, eu passei por esse problema também.
<highlander4fun> :/
<highlander4fun> grub grub grub :(
<Torrente> Boa Noite Galera ...
<highlander4fun> boa
<andretyn> highlander4fun, qual problema?
<Torrente> SRrsrs
<highlander4fun> não consigo adicionar meu windows 8 no grub
<highlander4fun> executo o comando update-grub mas ele não acha o windows 8
<robs> KurtKraut, pode me resumir oque seria Unity?
<highlander4fun> andretyn, sabe o pq o comando update-grub não acha meu windows?
<Torrente> robs, é o ambiente grafico do ubuntu nas ultimas versoes ...
<Guest38285> o Unity é muito lento...
<andretyn> highlander4fun, http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/10/instalar-ubuntu-1210-em-dual-boot-com_19.html
<Torrente> highlander4fun, descreva como esta as partições no pc e se consegue de alguma forma dar boot no windows ...
<Guest38285> pelo menos no meu pc...
<highlander4fun> não consigo dar boot no windows de forma alguma
<KurtKraut> robs, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(interface_de_usu%C3%A1rio)
<Torrente> highlander4fun, ele esta na mesma HD que o linux ?
<highlander4fun> sim
<KurtKraut> robs, basicamente esse menu da esquerda com os ícones que você disse que sumiu.
<andretyn> highlander4fun, http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/10/boot-repair-adiciona-suporte-para-grub2_16.html
<robs> KurtKraut, sim o da esquerda e a barra de cima.
<highlander4fun> as partições tão assim /dev/sdc1            2048   156250094    78124023+  83  Linux
<highlander4fun> /dev/sdc2       156252158   293085183    68416513    f  Win95 (LBA) Partição Extendida
<highlander4fun> /dev/sdc3   *   293085184   488392703    97653760    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<highlander4fun> /dev/sdc5       156252160   164249599     3998720   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<highlander4fun> /dev/sdc6       164251648   165029887      389120   83  Linux
<highlander4fun> /dev/sdc7       165031936   293085183    64026624   83  Linux
<Torrente> boa andretyn nem lembrava desse boot repair ...
<Guest38285> estou baixando o gnome  pra substituir o Unity...
<Guest38285> o Unity exige muito da Ram...
<highlander4fun> o ubuntu tem partição de boot, home, swap, e \ e o windows uma partição só de 100gb
<andretyn> pqp, não cole linhas no canal:(
<highlander4fun> desculpe
<Torrente> rsrs
<robs> KurtKraut, já chegou a usar o sistema operacional Solaris?
<Torrente> highlander4fun, tenta a questão boot repair e ve se consegue ...
<KurtKraut> robs, Não, o OpenSolaris sim.
<Guest38285> Instalei o gnome, como façço pra usálo?
<highlander4fun> só 1 min vo atender o portão aki
<Torrente> Guest38285,  na tela de boot é so selecionar ao lado do nome de usuario
<andretyn> highlander4fun, pode ser que o windows esteja corrompido, isto é, tenha problemas, vc fez a instalação como?
 * andretyn comendo arroz doce:))
<Torrente> galera pergunta ... alguem aqui usa dual monitor no ubuntu ?
<Torrente> pois tenho um problema o flash em fullscrenn fica em relusução errada ...
<andretyn> Torrente, eu, notebook e um monitor de 15
<Torrente> andretyn,  e quando usa o flash player em fullscreen no youtube a resolução fica correta ?
<andretyn> Torrente, se o monitor não for da mesma resolução, tem esse problema:)
<Torrente> andretyn, é o que eu imaginava srsrsrs
<jefferson> Boa noite, alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<jefferson> eu uso o Ubuntu 13.04 em Dell XPS 15
<jefferson> e tenho problemas para usar dois monitores
<andretyn> Torrente, acho q é contigo:))
<Torrente> por isso que eu quero uma sessão idempendente mas ainda não consegui um modo de fazelo ...
<KurtKraut> jefferson, você explicou sobre o que é o seu problema, mas não explicou qual é o problema.
<andretyn> jefferson, q  problema?
<jefferson> sim, eu liguei meu note em um monitor, via HDMI, poém o cursor fica piscando quando ele está na tela do meu note
<jefferson> no monitor extra o cursor fica normal
<andretyn> jefferson, resolução de tela é a mesma?
<jefferson> sim, ambos sao 1920 x 1080
<jefferson> andretyn, meu modelo de notebook possui a intel graphics mas também a NVidia, nao sei ao certo como funciona isso
<jefferson> mas eu nao instalei o driver da Nvidia
<jefferson> acha q seria melhor instalar?
<andretyn> jefferson, cara, isso não deveria ser um problema, tipo, o drive da intel é bom, mas parece que ele tem uma resolução diferente para os monitores:)
<jefferson> ok, eu nao sei como funciona essa note sei q ele possui essas dias placas de video, no windows eu via isso
<jefferson> Dell XPS 15 502x
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-02
<PedroLRNeves> boas noites gostava de saber como posso resolver este erro load fallback graphics devices fail
<PedroLRNeves> obrigado
<PedroLRNeves> sff
<robs> KurtKraut, tem como mudar o visual inteiro do ubuntu? Tipo menus atalhos entre outros acessórios?
<KurtKraut> robs, sim, tem, tem como deixar ele igual ao Mac, igual ao Windows, ou totalmente diferente de qualquer coisa:  http://imgur.com/a/E5jfc
<robs> KurtKraut, pode até alterar a inicialização e o quando vai desligar também né ?
<PedroLRNeves> robs: gostei
<KurtKraut> robs, yeap. Só dá trabalho fazer isso. Não existe um painel de controle em que só clicando você vai mudar essas coisas.
<PedroLRNeves> like
<robs> KurtKraut vo tentar procurar aqui algum site que deixa o linux no estilo do mac , e troco aquela barra do esquerdo porque me encomoda ela aparecendo e desaparecendo toda hora :s
<PedroLRNeves> KurtKraut: aquilo e so compiz
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<KurtKraut> PedroLRNeves, aquilo o quê?
<PedroLRNeves> as imagens do site que pozeste aqui
<KurtKraut> PedroLRNeves, o compiz não tem relação direta com isso. Ele dá suporte a efeitos 3D, mas ele não faz menus, ícones etc.
<PedroLRNeves> ah ta
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> entao aquilo e 1 tema + compuz
<PedroLRNeves> compiz*
<KurtKraut> PedroLRNeves, não, também não é um tema.
<PedroLRNeves> atao.....
<robs> Tem algum site como explica a modificar o visual por inteiro do sistema?
<KurtKraut> robs, que eu conheça não.
<KurtKraut> robs, para você entender como funciona: Sabe no Mac que no rodapé tem vários ícones que você passa o cursor do mouse eles ampliam e diminuem? http://osrevolution.com/os-misc/3-dockbar-applications-linux-mac-os-x-windows
<KurtKraut> robs, existem softwares (pacotes) que você instala no Linux e eles dão essa função.
<robs> sim eu vi o rocket dock
<KurtKraut> Existem outros softwares, no lugar do Gnome/Unity que autoorganizam as janelas, ficando assim: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Screenshots
<KurtKraut> Então basicamente é uma busca por quais softwares fazem as modificações visuais que você quer
<robs> então tinha uma vez no ubunted pra deixa igual o mac os x , que se baixava o tema wallpaper e o icones e jogava na pasta e alterava no gnome-tweak-tool
<robs> só que não achei mais pra baixar
<barth4fun> ola
<Torrente> barth4fun,  blx
<barth4fun> si sim
<barth4fun> sou novo por aqui e estou me adaptando com as coisas
<barth4fun> e vamo q vamo
<pedrolrneves> [02:37] <pedrolrneves> tenho um pc amd sempron 1.7ghz... ddr1 1GB ... [02:37] <pedrolrneves> grafica onbrod [02:37] <pedrolrneves> quando tento instalar ubuntu lubuntu [02:39] <pedrolrneves> ou meesmo xubuntu o meu monitor comeca a piscar e nao carrega o ambiente grafico [02:39] <pedrolrneves> :S [02:39] <pedrolrneves> queria resolver o problema
<KurtKraut> pedrolrneves, o LiveCD funciona ou nem ele?
<pedrolrneves> nem ele
<pedrolrneves> ja me responderao de outro canal que e da minha brod
<pedrolrneves> e uma pcchips
<pedrolrneves> m871g v1.5
<pedrolrneves> http://www.pcchipsusa.com/PCCWebSite/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?detailid=340&CategoryID=1&DetailName=Specification&MenuID=1&LanID=3
<pedrolrneves> achou que o linux
<pedrolrneves> nao gosta dela
<pedrolrneves> KurtKraut:
<KurtKraut> pedrolrneves, A PC Chips é um fabricante de má reputação. E pelos sintomas que você diz, há incompatibilidade de hardware.
<pedrolrneves> yh
<pedrolrneves> ja vi que sim
<pedrolrneves> vou ter de perder amor
<pedrolrneves> a uns €€ para compar grafica extrena
<pedrolrneves> lol
<vitor_makyama> Boa Noite!
<vitor_makyama> Estou tentando instalar o java para o ubuntu 13.04 e não estou conseguindo fazer funcionar o jvm
<vitor_makyama> alguém pode me ajudar
<vitor_makyama> ?
<mapreduce> vitor_makyama: qual e a mensagem de erro de 'java -version' ?
<mapreduce> ou de sucesso..
<vitor_makyama> java version "1.7.0_21"
<vitor_makyama> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_21-b11)
<vitor_makyama> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.21-b01, mixed mode)
<mapreduce> qual e o problema entao?
<vitor_makyama> mapreduce, na verdade  agora estou falando com o suporte do meu banco e pelo jeito eles estaam com anormalidade no serviço
<vitor_makyama> mapreduce, muito obrigado pelo help
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<shogun> bom dia
<mndo> bom dia
<mndo> criei um volume novo na minha controladora raid, e apesar do volume aparece em /proc/scsi/scsi nao tenho um disco associado
<mndo> alguem sabe como resolver sem reiniciar
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Sh0gUn> authserv resetpass ACCOUNT NEW_PW
<monge> olá pessoal
<monge> após atualizar meu servidor estou tendo problemas com um pacote que não é mais suportado na versão 12.04 do Ubuntu.
<monge> O "gitosis" já não tem mais atualizações e a comunidade tem migrado para o "gitolite"...   Acontece que na hora de remover os pacotes do gitosis, meu sistema esta falando que o usuário gitosis está logado no momento.
<monge> dá um erro e não consigo finalizar a atualização via apt
<monge> alguém pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> monge: quais as mensagens de erro do apt, exatamente?
<monge> hggdh, o erro era que o usuário estava logado no momento
<monge> mas consegui resolver
<hggdh> ok
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> Por favor, alguém poderia me ajudar? ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626063/
<vibedigital> olá pessoal alguem poderia ajudar com o phpvirtualbox? não consigo conectar
<ptl_> quit
<odra> D:
<odra> algm me ajuda com o novo nautilus D:
<odra> ou melhor, com o nautilus do v13
<samurai_black> O que tem o Files do Ubuntu 13?
<odra> Ah
<odra> Tah i o problema
<odra> ESSE NEM EH O NAUTILUS
<samurai_black> O novo nome dele é Files
<samurai_black> qual o problema?
<odra> Eu n sei como fazer mostrar os arquivos em uma lista no "files"
<samurai_black> mostrar? Mostrar como?
<samurai_black> como você quer que eles aparecerão?
<odra> Como uma lista kinem havia no nautilus D:
<odra> Agora tah uma lista vertical, eu quero uma lista horizontal
<odra> Que vai pra direita qndo n tem mais espaco vertical ao inves de ir pra baixo
<odra> Soh tem dois botoes pra mudar o jeito de ver os arquivos D:
<boiko> eita, acho que é a primeira pessoa que eu ouço que usa lista na horizontal :)
<samurai_black> vixi, acho que não notei isso não, pois ele me agrada como vem de fabrica...
<samurai_black> boiko: poderia ajudar o mano ai man?
<samurai_black> boiko: eu não uso mais o Ubuntu13.04, rsrsrs
<boiko> samurai_black: não tem o que fazer, só suporta ícones e lista vertical
<boiko> samurai_black: voltou pro anterior?
<samurai_black> troquei ele pelo Lubuntu 12.04 (vulgo Lubuntu 12.04)
<samurai_black> boiko: não sou eu não é o odra
<boiko> samurai_black: yep, eu sei :)
 * samurai_black quis dizer Lubuntu 12.04 vulgo juntaDados 4.0r4
<boiko> odra: por lista horizontal vc diz aquele igual o do Finder do Mac OS?
<samurai_black> boiko: oka, tá valendo... :)
<odra> boiko: sei lá
<odra> boiko: http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd107/unclewulf/cellphone_stuff/windows_file_list_4.png
<boiko> odra: ah ok, não é a do Finder não, é a do windows
<samurai_black> windows? Não entendi...
 * samurai_black o.0
<boiko> samurai_black: o jeitão windows de mostrar ícones :)
<boiko> odra: acho que não é mais suportado mesmo :/
<samurai_black> um...
<odra> naauuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm D:
<samurai_black> sim, no Nautilus era, agora no Files acho que não tem mais isso não, mas, só duvida, não falo om certeza...
<samurai_black> acho essa organização interessante, mas, nunca usei pra valer não, a que vem por default ja me satisfazia
<samurai_black> :)
<hlrossato> estou tendo um problema ao montar uma partição smbfs...o erro é de argumento invalido....alguém poderia me ajudar?
<edugenes> hello guys, does anyone knows how to make a booteble flash drive with unbuntu?
<Known_problems> algum app para detectar virus, trojam e etc... em rede?
<hlrossato> estou tentando montar uma partição compartilhada de um mac server no meu ubuntu 12.04 e está dando erro de "invalid argument"...alguém poderia me ajudar??
<etacarinae> alguem sabe como instalar o usb tl-wn723 no ubuntu, eu conecto na entrada usb e o mesmo não pisca, no windows 8 e so espetar?
<fernando> boa noite
<Guest35450> alguem pode me informar a configuraçao recomendada para instalar o ubuntu 13.04
<Guest35450> ?
<Guest35450> ?
<Guest35450> ?
<Guest35450> ?
<Guest35450> ?
<etacarinae> alguém me ajuda com o wifi usb tl-wn723n .... ele não pisca ao conectar o usb, no win conecta, preciso muito ligar o wifi!!
<omelete> etacarinae,  reconhece o dispositivo?
<Guest35450> alguem pode me ajudar
<Guest35450> quero sabe a configuração minima para instalar o ubuntu 13.04
<etacarinae> omelete, não sei no win eu conecto e ele pisca, estou usando ubunto13.04
<etacarinae> ele não pisca
<omelete> lsusb no terminal praa verificar
<etacarinae> omelete, acho que não ta aparecendo na lista
<etacarinae> omelete, vc gostaria que eu posta#e a saida?
<omelete> etacarinae, coloca ai
<etacarinae> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1e4e:0102
<etacarinae> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<etacarinae> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth
<etacarinae> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<etacarinae> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<etacarinae> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<etacarinae> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<etacarinae> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<etacarinae> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<omelete> etacarinae,  esse realtek é o q?
<Guest35450> po e dificil me falar a config minima para instalar o ubuntu 13.04
<Guest35450> pois estou com receito de instalar e ficar lento
<etacarinae> omelete, não sei bem, so estou usando um pendrive, o teclado e mause sem fio, microsoft e o tp-link usb!
<hggdh> Guest35450: (1) terás resposta (ou não) dependendo de como a pergunta é feita, e da disponibilidade dos presentes. Paciencia ajuda
<hggdh> Guest35450: (2) o mínimo é (oficialmente) 512M de memória, 5G de disco, e um processador razoavelmente recente
<hggdh> Guest35450: mas, de forma geral, 2G de memória vai ajudar muito. O Ubuntu 13.04 exige uma placa de vídeo decente; usualmente, para iniciar, o recomendado é o Ubuntu 12.04
<hggdh> etacarinae: por favor use pastebin para saídas de 3 ou mais linhas
<etacarinae> como assim?
<hggdh> !pastebin | etacarinae
<ubotu-br> etacarinae: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<hggdh> ps -ef
<Guest35450> grato pela ajuda
<etacarinae> desculpe -me hggdh, sou novato no ubuntu, meu nome e carina, não entendi bem sua solicitação!
<hggdh> etacarinae: jogar várias linhas no canal atrapalha mais que ajuda. É melhor (e requerido) que saídas longas sejam colocadas em algum servidor, e a URL resultante seja mostrada no canal
<brunojustino> boa noite
<hggdh> etacarinae: um serviço comum para isto é o pastebin
<brunojustino> gostaria de saber como identificar qual melhor versão do ubuntu, 32 ou 64 para um pc?
<hggdh> brunojustino: de forma geral, se teu sistema suporta 64 bits, 64.
<hggdh> (o 32-bits pode ser instalado em ambos 32 e 64 bits, mas o 64 exige o processador de 64 bits)
<brunojustino> ok
<brunojustino> obrigado
<hggdh> brunojustino: e, se estás a começar com Linux e Ubuntu, eu sugiro instalar o Ubuntu 12.04
<etacarinae> hggdh, obrigado agora compreendi sim, vc sabe como coloco em funcionamento meu wifi usb no ubuntu 13.04?
<hggdh> etacarinae: qual a marca e modelo deste dongle?
<hggdh> etacarinae: uma possibilidade é o "Cambridge Silicon Radio" mostrado na saída do 'lsusb'. Mas ele está sendo identificado como bluetooth...
<etacarinae> hggdh, é tp-link (tl-wn723n).
<etacarinae> hggdh é bluetooth mesmo!
<hggdh> hum. Actualmente, aparenta ser o 0bda:8171 Realteck
<hggdh> etacarinae: entendes Ingles?
<etacarinae> não muito, mas a ajuda será bem vinda, obrigado!
<hggdh> etacarinae: podes tentar o seguinte: http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/5413
<etacarinae> hggdh, o tutorial fala pra clicar em lib, mas não acho onde fica, os outros passos eu já fiz!
<etacarinae> hggdh, na realidade acho que não encontro o file sistem no lançador, acho que é isso!
<etacarinae> hghdh, consegui achar o caminho da pasta firmware, mas não consigo criar nova pasta lá.
<etacarinae> hggdh, fiz todos os passos, ainda não pisca, vc me sugere algo?
<etacarinae> não consigo, instalar o tl-wn723n, no ubuntu 13.04, alguma alma boa pode me ajudar?? preciso muito do wifi!
<etacarinae> algem pode me ajudar com o usb tp-link (tl-wn723n), no linux 13.04 por favor?? preciso muito do wifi!
<Silveira> E ae galera boa noite !
<etacarinae> alguem pode me ajudar com o wifi usb no ubuntu 13.04??
<etacarinae> obrigado pela ajuda, boa noite
<Ubuntuser> Buenas!
<Ubuntuser> tiagoscd, ping
<tiagoscd> Ubuntuser: buenas :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-03
<deusr> opa! alguém por aqui?
<deusr> alguém aqui conhece o ubuntu tweak tools?
<Ubuntuser> @op
<Ubuntuser> @deop
<deusr> canal morto :(
<tiagoscd> o.o
<tiagoscd> tenho impressão que tem muita gente usando o mesmo provedor
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<tiagoscd> Ricardo__: optimusprimem Ubuntuser todos os senhores na Bahia?
<tiagoscd> todos caíram e voltaram ao mesmo tempo
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Ubuntuser> isso é coisa feita!
<deusr> olha tem um vivo aqui
<deusr> alguém aqui conhece o ubuntu tweak tools?
<_Fino_> Sim deusr
<deusr> _Fino_, usa ele?
<_Fino_> uso
<deusr> problema que nao funciona direito
<deusr> faz um teste pra mim?
<_Fino_> o que exatamente?
<_Fino_> faço
<deusr> Vai em Geral, e muda o efeito de minimizar, ve se vai funcionar
<deusr> _Fino_, qual é o padrão??
<deusr> "Ampliar"?
 * Ubuntuser usa GNOME-Shell
<_Fino_> não
<_Fino_> não aperec para mim
<_Fino_> tem os seguintes menus:
<_Fino_> Visão geral
<_Fino_> aplicativos
<_Fino_> ajustes
<_Fino_> administradores
<_Fino_> limpeza
<_Fino_> só isso
<_Fino_> <deusr>?
<deusr> _Fino_, nao, nao, vc está na ferramente errada, eu disse Ubuntu Tweak Tools e não ubuntu tweaks
<deusr> _Fino_, essa é a ferramenta...
<deusr> http://linuxtugaz.wordpress.com/2013/02/13/finalmente-unity-tweak-tool-a-funcionar-no-ubuntu-13-04/
<deusr> tem no app pra instalar
<deusr> na central de aplicativos
<_Fino_> ahhh bom
<_Fino_> então não tenho
<_Fino_> hehe
<_Fino_> fi mal
<_Fino_> *foi
<_Fino_> agora ví, é só para 12.10 e 13.04
<_Fino_> o meu é 12.04
<deusr> _Fino_, ok!
<_Fino_> quit
<Governador> alguem sabe qual atual versão do skype disponivel para download?
<Governador> disponivel para o ubuntu
<robs> Alguém pode me dizer como faço pra tirar aquele menu do lado e instalar um menu que fique na barra de cima ?
<robs> no Ubuntu 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> robs, usando substituto para Unity
<robs> <AlexandreMBM> e como seria?
<sistematico> Governador, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> robs, um momento
<AlexandreMBM> Governador, Instalado: 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<Governador> eu uso esse
<Governador> pensei q ja tivesse algo mais atual
<AlexandreMBM> Governador, talvez. Prefiro o pacote.
<Governador> esse versão do ubuntu é muito "grosseira"
<sistematico> Governador, Instala do site do Skype.
<Governador> instalei de lá msm
<sistematico> Muda a aparência dele, nas preferências.
<AlexandreMBM> robs, exemplo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<AlexandreMBM> robs, ou: http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<AlexandreMBM> robs, prefiro fica com o original; nunca fiz
<robs> Mas a barra de baixo some  ?
<AlexandreMBM> robs, não sei que você acabou de falar
<sistematico> robs: Se quer algo 100% personalizável, eu recomendo o OpenBox.
<AlexandreMBM> robs, diga de outra forma o que você quer, por favor
<Governador> AlexandreMBM: qual opção? não vejo nenhuma de 'aparencia'
<AlexandreMBM> Governador, refere-se a que?
<Governador> a aparencia do skype
<sistematico> Foi eu que falei.
<sistematico> Governador, CTRL+o > Geral > Selecionar estilo:
<AlexandreMBM> robs, atenção: você teria aprender um novo modo de usar, seguindo essas dicas
<sistematico> Governador, Achou?
<robs> AlexandreMBM, irei ver certinho! Obg
<AlexandreMBM> robs, não se trata apenas de altera uma característica pontual na interface do sistema
<Governador> thanks
<sistematico> De nada.
<Governador> n muda quase nada, só as barras do skype
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<sistematico> O que quer mudar?
<Governador> bem que poderia melhorar o desing do skype para linux
<Governador> deixar ele parecido com do windows
<sistematico> Putz..
<Governador> o meu n faz transferencia de arquivos
<Governador> sux
<sistematico> O meu faz.
<sistematico> Governador, Só que eu não uso Ubuntu.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Daronesi> bom dia
<Daronesi> alguém está tendo problemas pra configurar o touchpad no Ubuntu 13.04??
<Ismael_> Ola gostaria de saber se tem o cd com o umbutu 13.04 com a instalação em 32 e 64 bits
<Zignd> Tem alguem vivo ai?
 * samurai_black Bom dia.
<optimusprimem> Zignd, ?
<optimusprimem> dia
 * samurai_black :)
<Zignd>  Só estava testando, pois tem varias pessoas no canal e está tudo tão quieto.
<Zignd> Achei que minha internet tinha caido
<Celsinho> Zignd, ja instalou o ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Zignd> Já e nao recomendo para ninguem.
<Zignd> Celsinho Já e nao recomendo para ninguem.
<Zignd> Ele é uma bola gigantesca de bugs
<Zignd> Por a pergunta Celsinho?
<Celsinho> Zignd, estou curioso para saber, rs !
<Celsinho> quals bugs voce detectou que afeta a utilização do mesmo?
<Zignd> Alguns programas não aparecem no system tray como por exemplo o Skype.
<Zignd> e
<Zignd> o pior de todos...
<Zignd> Varios pacotes importantes para a instalação de algums programas foram removidos do repositorio
<Zignd> Celsinho, Ahh tem tambem o problema com a launcher que quando é colocada no modo auto hide, em alguns momentos simplesmente some.
<Celsinho> ai ai ai eem !
<Zignd> Celsinho, tenho que sair até mais.
<pacaol> Bom Dia.
 * samurai_black dia
<manoelelrassi> oi
<Snake> Olá, boa tarde, estou com um problema no Ubuntu 13.04...
<Snake> Eu instalo normalmente, após isso ele pede para reiniciar, eu faço e ele funciona perfeitamente na primeira vez...
<Snake> Depois disso quando reinicio ele não carrega mais quase nada, não  carrega o driver de rede, não localiza as hd's e não reinicia/desliga mais...
<Snake> Alguém pode me dar um help?
<Snake> Olá, alguém por aí?
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> Alguém poderia me dizer se tem alguma variante do tema de icons Faenza para o Lubuntu (GTK+2)?
<coxa> Boa tarde alguem pode me dizer como faço para alterar a minha senha e nome do usuario no ubuntu 13.04
<hggdh> @op
<hggdh> @deop
<ad0nai> alguem me indica um player bom.. to cansado desse Rhythmbox
<Spiga> ad0nai: midori.(algo assim) noise
<Spiga> atunes
<Spiga> banshee
<ad0nai> vou colocar esse atunes pra ver
<ad0nai> quem tinha que indicar isso era o Alex-Musicman , ele que é o homem musica (rs..)
<Spiga> exile
<Spiga> usei muitpo
<Spiga> aquele primeiro que eu falei chama MIRO
<ad0nai> Spiga, to vendo aqui http://www.pcc-services.com/gnu-linux/2010/images/ubuntu_miro.jpg
<ad0nai> um amigo me indicou o amarok, to instalando pra ver como q é
<Spiga> amarok e osso porque vem muita lib do KDE
<Spiga> mas e um player muito bom
<ad0nai> Spiga, é.. realmente ta instalando coisa pra caramba..
<ad0nai> Spiga, legal esse amarok.
<vitorlobo> hggdh, qta interdição
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ao contrário, liberação :-)
<hggdh> ufff
<Megabyte> Olá!
<Megabyte> Que dificuldade de encontrar um canal falante de portuguẽs aqui!
<Megabyte> *português
<vitorlobo> Megabyte, tem mais
<vitorlobo> Megabyte, #software-livre por exemplo
<Megabyte> vitorlobo, Que bom encontrar alguém aqui! Você usa o Scribus?
<vitorlobo> Megabyte, ainda n
<vitorlobo> Megabyte, presta atenção noq acabo de dizer fio
<vitorlobo> lol
<Megabyte> Desculpa, Scribus não
<Megabyte> Sigil
<hggdh> @reload PackageInfo
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<hggdh> !info linux saucy
<ubotu-br> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.0.0.1 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Spiga> alguem ta conceguindo acessar localweb?
<hggdh> Spiga: o que é localweb?
<Spiga> hospedagem.
<hggdh> Spiga: se é www.localweb.com.br, sim
<Spiga> sim.
<Spiga> tava com problema de cache.
<Spiga> mas ja resolvi.
<Spiga> agora falta eles voltarem o ftp
<Fulano> é locaweb , não localweb
<Fulano> acessei meu email da locaweb normalmente agora
<Spiga> e mas ta osso nao consigo conectar ao ftp
<Spiga> e minha pagina ta carregando a cada 10 minutos
<Spiga> cravados
<etacarinae_> oi pessoal, alquem esta passando por dificuldades com o dpkg, ou tem alguma solução para prbl emas com o mesmo??
<paladinn> q dificuldades ?
<etacarinae_> paladinn, dpkg: erro: erro de configuração: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg:1: opção desconhecida ''
<etacarinae_> alguem, poderia me ajudar por favor, não consigo instalar nada no meu sistema!
<hggdh> etacarinae_: coloque, em um pastebin, o conteudo de /etc/dpkg/dpkg.conf
<paladinn> isso
<etacarinae_> ok,
<etacarinae_> http://pastebin.com/iDyi0DYN
<hggdh> etacarinae_: porque isto lá?
<hggdh> este não é o default
<etacarinae_> hggdh, não tenho ideias, ocorre este erro depois que instalei ums pacotes!
<etacarinae_> hggdh, vc me sugere algo?
<hggdh> etacarinae_: substitua o conteudo por este: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630733/
<hggdh> quem, o que quer que tenha alterado o dpkg.conf (1) escreveu a opção errado; (2) estava tentando colocar o dpkg para forçar instalações na marra -- o que é *muito* perigoso
<etacarinae_> hggdh, tentei reinstalar algo mas o erro esta igual, devo ter feito algo muito errado, não queria formatar o sistema!
<hggdh> etacarinae_: editaste o arquivo como pedi?
<etacarinae_> hggdh, sim ficou igual!
<hggdh> etacarinae_: rode, de novo, o que estava a tentar, e copie *tudo* -- comando e saida -- para um pastebin
<vitorlobo> etacarinae_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vitorlobo> etacarinae_, ele retorna o erro ainda sim?
<etacarinae_> hggdh,
<etacarinae_> http://pastebin.com/cSe7908p
<etacarinae_> hgghd, no terminal fica assim quando tento instalar algo:
<etacarinae_> http://pastebin.com/mm2vqrYs
<hggdh> etacarinae_: eu não tenho ideia do que fizeste, mas o teu install do squid está pedindo para instalar pacotes que *JÄ* deveriam estar instalados -- e que são básicos para o funcionamento do sistema
<hggdh> eu seja: teu sistema está parcialmente destruido
<hggdh> até o debconf desapareceu!
<hggdh> lamento, mas para recuperar isto provavelmente vai demorar mais que reinstalr o sistema
<etacarinae_> hggdh, verdade...!! vou reinstalar!
<hggdh> eu ficaria meio surpreso se um reboot funcionasse...
<etacarinae_> obrigado, mas já tentei de tudo, vai ser a unica forma!
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-04
<hggdh> etacarinae_: de qualquer maneira -- nunca, eu repito *NUNCA* rode o dpkg com --force-all
<etacarinae_> vou começar agora, valeu pela dica, muito obrigado!! hggdh
<hggdh> boa sorte. Por favor, não repita o -- que quer que seja -- que fizeste antes ;-)
<etacarinae_> ok, boa noite hgghd!
<MarconM> !op
<ubotu-br> mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio hggdh -- ajuda solicitada no #ubuntu-br
<MarconM> \o/ nao funciona
<MarconM> 0.0
<hggdh> ?
<robson> cade o papo de buteco
<annakamilla> oi gente
<Guest87417> Opa galera Boa noite
<Guest87417> Tenho uma duvida alguem saberia como gravar jogos de dreamcast no linux ?
<robs> KurtKraut, preciso de um help seu eu tentei instalar um tema só que deu pau na instalação e deixei de lado dai agora toda vez que eu faço sudo apt-get update aparece varios erros por não conseguir baixar ou atualizar aqueles arquivos que deram pau como tiro eles de la e deixar o sistema carregar sem dar erro no terminal  ?
<KurtKraut> robs, sem ver os erros fica difícil. Cola num pastebin
<robs> http://pastebin.com/hpwmmANt
<robs> KurtKraut, copiei tudo pra você olhar
<KurtKraut> robs, vai na Central de Programas, na barra de menu um dos itens é Repositórios. Desabilita (ou remove) esses repositórios que estão dando erro
<KurtKraut> Mas é apenas mensagem de erro. Não causa nenhum dano (ou queda de performance) no teu sistema
<robs> KurtKraut, o resto é normal?
<KurtKraut> robs, yeap. Só os que aparecem o número 404 que são os problemáticos
<KurtKraut> robs, na verdade 404 = Not Found = Não Encontrado
<KurtKraut> Significa que o repositório que você tentou por não existe mais.
<KurtKraut> Você deve ter seguido algum tutorial antigo
<chm0d-780> robs, tenta sudo software-properties-gtk
<chm0d-780> e de seguida remova as ppas do tema que colocou
<chm0d-780> e depois atualiza com sudo apt-get update
<chm0d-780> e vê se desapareceu
<robs> KurtKraut, é que eu achei que poderia me dar algum problema lá na frente por isso fiquei com duvida, porque começei a olhar um tutorial aqui de como instalar Python no ubuntu pra começar aprender a linguagem nesse sistema igual se falo pra eu sempre usar o no linux, caso eu não consiga eu baixo no Windows até conseguir arrumar no linux ou se der certo nem preciso fazer isso hehe
<robs> chm0d-780, vo olhar aqui pra ve se da certo
<robs> chm0d-780,  comando não encontrado
<chm0d-780> :S
<robs> KurtKraut, Repositório? Ou é historico?
<chm0d-780> desativa essas ppas então robs
<KurtKraut> robs, EDITAR / CANAIS DE SOFTWARE e depois na aba OUTROS PROGRAMAS
<KurtKraut> robs, isso dentro da Central de Programas
<chm0d-780> ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd
<chm0d-780> dever ser essa remova
<chm0d-780> saindo
<robs> KurtKraut, achei aqui vlw hehe
<optimusprimem> teste
<robs> KurtKraut, oque significa Ign ?
<KurtKraut> robs, abreviação de "ignorado"
<robs> KurtKraut, e atingindo seria ?
<KurtKraut> robs, tente inferir. O que você acha que seria o "atingido" no contexto dos repositórios do Ubuntu durante o processo de update?
<robs> KurtKraut, e conseguiu se comunicar?
<KurtKraut> robs, sim, que o destino (cujo o endereço você está vendo) foi alcançado, atingido. Que as informações sobre os pacotes foram baixadas.
<KurtKraut> robs, o contrário do 404 (= Não Encontrado)
<robs> KurtKraut se eu dismarcar tudo na caixa de outros programas poderia causar algum problema ?
<KurtKraut> robs, não. Mas os pacotes cujos repositórios você desmarcou deixarão de ser atualizados caso uma nova versão deles seja lançada.
<robs> KurtKraut, entendi to começando a gostar do sistema hehe
<KurtKraut> robs, é um jeito diferente de pensar tudo, né?
<KurtKraut> robs, é maravilhosa essa ideia de que você não tem que ficar caçando os programas. Todos eles ficam nos repositórios. Se lançar versão nova, você é avisado, o GNU Linux baixa e instala para você.
<robs> KurtKraut, sim e é diferente no windows se tu fazer merda áh poca posibilidade de ferrar o sistema inteiro, usando linux você fica com medo de fazer alguma coisa de errado e fazer cacá dai te da curiosidade de aprender sobre tudo do sistema.
<KurtKraut> robs, ah isso me lembra uma discussão que eu participei em meados de 2004, quando o Ubuntu foi recém-lançado. Como a proposta é "Linux para seres humanos" alguém tinha sugerido a feature de proteger o usuário do comando rm -rf /, que se executado com poderes de root destrói o sistema em segundos
<KurtKraut> Afinal, é um comando para apagar todos os arquivos possíveis da partição.
<KurtKraut> robs, Para resumir a discussão: a turma que era contra essa feature ganhou. Apesar da proposta do Ubuntu ser um Linux mais fácil de se usar, não dá para proteger o usuário dele mesmo.
<KurtKraut> Se ele der um comando nocivo, esse comando será executado. O sistema tem que obedecer o que o usuário manda.
<KurtKraut> E o usuário tem a obrigação de estudar/saber o que está fazendo.
<robs> KurtKraut, sim por isso eu vo procurar as coisas e vo lendo os codigos pra ver oque faz e ver as explicações e depois vejo os comentarios de quem tetaram , tinha visto um tutorial de tema lá, que uns 12 caras tentaram e deram um bug no sistema, eu nem tive a curiosidade de tentar kkkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> robs, você conhece o http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ ?
<robs> KurtKraut, sim eu entrei muitas vezes ai, mas não gosto de ficar em 1 forum só, gosto de ver varios assuntos ou informações diferentes pra ter uma ideia de como funciona as vezes alguem explica diferente com mais detalhes e facil entendimento etc.
<KurtKraut> robs, ver as dúvidas dos outros e as dicas dos mais experientes lá é bacana. Dá para aprender muita coisa.
<robs> KurtKraut, eu queria aprender mais sobre servidores e redes e sobre linux, pra ter uma base de tudo um pouco pra eu ter conhecimento em varios assuntos
<robs> Alguem sabe alguns programas ou metodos para deixar o linux mais protegido contra ameaças?
<BigFoot_> uma duvida para instalar o 13.4 e tenho 12.10 seria necessario tirar o 12.10 e depois instalar o 13.4
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<shogun>  bom dia
 * samurai_black dia. :)
<shogun> :)
<samurai_black> será que alguem que estiver acordado por aqui poderia me dizer se o Faenza 1.3 icons 1.3 funciona legal no Lubuntu 12.04?
<shogun> noa sei dizer man
<Spiga> samurai_black: sim.
<shogun> pq uso o classic
<samurai_black> Spiga, obrigado
<samurai_black> ai é SHOW
<Spiga> faenza e 100% compativel com ubuntu
<samurai_black> já vou sapecar ele aqui, se bem que o novo tema de icons box do Lubuntu novo tá uma delicia também!" :D
<samurai_black> Spiga, mas ai que tá, o Lubuntu não é GTK 3...
<samurai_black> por isso a duvida
<samurai_black> tendeu?
<Spiga> sim mas mesmo assim.
<samurai_black> o novo Faenza é GTK 3 pois pega no GNOME SHELL 3
<samurai_black> um
<Spiga> nao precisa GTK3 para faenza
<samurai_black> então é isso
<samurai_black> SHOW
<samurai_black> é nosso
<Spiga> icons usa sistema diferente.
<Spiga> ele funciona relacionado a lista. de icons do sistema.
<samurai_black> então é isso
<samurai_black> SHOW
<samurai_black> Spiga, se bem que tem uns que só funcionam em ambinetes especificos né?
<samurai_black> já vi isso já
<Spiga> nunca peguei isso nao...
<Spiga> e que eu pego muito no deviantart e no gnome-look
<Spiga> geralmente pego todos que estao escritos para gnome.
<Spiga> e claro se vc usar um do kde nao vá funcionar 100% no gnome
<samurai_black> Spiga, não me refiro a isso
<samurai_black> vou lhe dar um exemplo pratico
<samurai_black> pera ai
<samurai_black> Spiga, você tá certissimo mesmo, questão de theme icons quase não tem restrições, já Temas de desktops sim
<samurai_black> me confundi
<Spiga> da nada
<Bruno-Laerte>  Oi bom dia.
 * samurai_black dia :)
<shogun> bom dia
<samurai_black> Spiga, to usando estes aqui... http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/box-um-novo-tema-para-lubuntu.html
<shogun> alguem joga pes2010 no ubuntu? instalei e jogo tudo certinho so que esta sem audio alguem sabe o que devo fazer?
<samurai_black> SHOW ficaram também.
<samurai_black> eu não
<samurai_black> eles foram baseados esteticamente no Faenza, por isso gostei também.
<shogun> tenho outros jogos  como harry potter 5,6,7 parte 1 e 2 e audio tao perfeito so no do pes 2010 que nao sai audio
<Bruno-Laerte> eu ja instalei o 2011 e fico legalzim
<shogun> pois eh so o 10 que ano tem audio
<Spiga> samurai_black, eu uso o NITRUX no XFCE
<Spiga> mas tenho varios aki instalado.
<samurai_black> SHOW de icons também
<Spiga> unity-icon-theme
<Bruno-Laerte> eu to com um pequeno problema- o ubuntu 13.04 não ta reconhecendo meu HD que esta num caser externo e em formato NTFS
<Spiga> elementary
<samurai_black> Spiga, usa qual DE?
<Spiga> de?
<Bruno-Laerte> e na versão 13.04 alfa 1 tava funcionando fegal e no fedora le normalmente
<samurai_black> Spiga, qual interface grafica ai... ;P
<Spiga> xfce
<samurai_black> beleza, quase usei ele, mas, no beta 2 não funcionava aqui o gereciador de rede dele, ai fiquei logo com o peso pena do LXDE
<samurai_black> srsrs
<Spiga> por via das duvida usa openbox
<Spiga> so nao uso gnome 3.0 porque PC nao aguenta
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> a sim
<samurai_black> tendi
<samurai_black> aqui o GNOME 3 fica lisinho, mas, o mais robusto que uso agora é o KDE 4.10.2, SHOW de rápido e lindo
<Spiga> pois acho que foi uma das melhores interface no sistema , touch + desktop
<samurai_black> tá no Kubuntu 12.04.2 aqui
<samurai_black> sim, o GNOME SHELL 3 parece até o Minority Report quando uso ele
<samurai_black> AUHSAUHUSHAHHUS
<Spiga> adoro apertar SUPER e digitar o programa ele abre.
<samurai_black> bem agradável mesmo
<samurai_black> sim
<samurai_black> é SHOW
<shogun> sou fã gnome classic rsrs
<samurai_black> aqui tem um paleativo pra saudades que sinto de fazer isso, o Synapse
<Spiga> samurai_black, o classic e legal usei por anos... mas esse negocio de notebook + mouse nao e minha cara
<Spiga> ops
<Spiga> shogun,
<Spiga> gosto de tudo no teclado.
<Spiga> me poupa tempo
<Heinrik> Bom dia, alguem sabe como posso atualizar meu arquivo sources.list com os repositorios oficiais do ubuntu 13.04 ?
<shogun> estou viajando agora nesse mundo linux
<shogun> apt-get update
<samurai_black> shogun, começou quando e com qual distro?
<shogun> comecei no 12.4
<Heinrik> shogun: mas se eu zerar os repositorios do arquivo e rodar um apt-get update ele vai redefinir os repositorios padroes?
 * samurai_black começou com o Kurumin 6 num telecentro comunitario...
<shogun> hei eu estou segunindo esse tuto da uma olhada ve se te serve
<shogun> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/04/o-que-fazer-depois-de-instalar-o-ubuntu_25.html
<samurai_black> Heinrik, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GerenciamentoDePacotes/sources.list
<shogun> acabei de instalar o 13.4
<Heinrik> obrigado samurai_black
<Heinrik> vou dar uma olhada aqui
<samurai_black> espero que lhe ajude
<Spiga> comecei com slackware 7.8
<shogun> samurai_black,  o puco que aprendi no linux foi comprando livros e mexendo sozinho e nunca fiz nenhum curso na area de informatica nem o windows
<shogun> sou gastronomo rsrs
<Spiga> hj e facil linux.... tem tudo na net em PT-BR
<shogun> e sim
<samurai_black> sim, deveras
<shogun> ja instalei o slack tbm e arch
<samurai_black> eu comecei GNU/Linux ainda na epoca da dial up, imagina
<samurai_black> AUSHAUHSAHH
<Spiga> antigamente tinhamos uns documentos, readme com informações incompletas... era duro.
<shogun> mas meu tempo ano da pra acomapnhar essas outras 2 distro
<Spiga> e tudo em ingles.
<samurai_black> tava acabando a era dial up quando comecei com o UBuntu 5.04, o meu primeiro contato com ele
<samurai_black> tenho até um hard modem aqui, quem quiser vendo, 2500 dilma$
 * samurai_black rsrsrs
<Fulano> eu comecei no 8.04 mas depois fui para o FreeBSD
<shogun> meu sonho e usar debian
<samurai_black> shogun, e não usa por que?
<Fulano> samurai_black: um modem US Robotics? 56k?
<shogun> como falei eu nunca fiz curso na area e tive prblema pra conectar a wifi
<samurai_black> eu pretendo pegar o Debian 7 Stable com LXDE assim que sair semana que vem
<samurai_black> :D
<samurai_black> Fulano, deixa ver o modelo aqui
<Fulano> deve ser 3com
<shogun> nenhum tuto que achei na net e nem nos meus quase 50 livros e revista nao achei nada que me ajudase
<Spiga> ixi... ja foram tantos.
<shogun> nem a 3g deu certo
<Spiga> US robotics motorola, lucent.
<Spiga> pedi a conta do 56k que ja tive
<Fulano>  us robotics é o melhor modem da história
<shogun> e usei oracle linux tbm mas por poucos dias
<Fulano> tive um us robotics externo que custou 800 reais em 1998
<shogun> hum
<Fulano> oracle linux? :D até eles entraram nessa
<shogun> sim sim
<shogun> gostei mais pela interface mesmo
<shogun> sou doido por gnome
<shogun> rsrs kde curto muito nao
<Fulano> eu tô no KDE agora...
<Fulano> o 4.10 está lindo
<shogun> fulano http://www.oracle.com/br/technologies/linux/overview/index.html
<shogun> da uma olhada
<samurai_black> Fulano, bateu até forte o coração agora aqui man... http://www.trendnet.com/langpo/products/proddetail.asp?status=view&prod=110_TFM-560X
<samurai_black> AHSUAHSAUHSHS
<samurai_black> até lembrei do som de discagem, nosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssa
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> tá novinho, nem usei um ano, cheiro de novo e tudo
<shogun> o0
<Fulano> shogun: show de bola esse link
<shogun> usei uns dias
<shogun> mas ubuntu e ubuntu neh rsrsrs
<Fulano> samurai_black: é esse modem que vc tem?
<samurai_black> Fulano, exato
<samurai_black> esse mesmo
<samurai_black> custou na epoca 120 lula$
<Fulano> hum... e vende por 2500 ? risos
<samurai_black> só tinham 2 aqui no estado, um deles foi o meu! ;P
<shogun> Fulano deu erro desculpa esse e meu 2 dia com irc
<shogun> ainda pegando a manha
<samurai_black> Fulano, hoje em dia virou reliquia né mano?
<samurai_black> AUHSUAHSHUASHAUHSHU
<Fulano> shogun: na verdade o problema está aqui comigo, meu firewall tá bloqueando envio de arquivos , vou colocar num site de hospedagem de fotos
<Fulano> samurai_black: com certeza... embora eu não tive muito contato com essa marca trendnet
<samurai_black> Fulano, imgur.com
<Fulano> shogun: https://www.dropbox.com/s/kexyn9rzjqtgy5r/telakde.png
<Fulano> samurai_black: mandei para o meu dropbox mesmo, para vcs verem o meu KDE
<Fulano> :)
<samurai_black> é cretino o nada de hardware que gasta o LXDE/Open box
<samurai_black> dificilmente chego em 1 giga usando ele
<samurai_black> rsrsrrs
<samurai_black> SHOW
<samurai_black> e bem configuradinho fica lindo
<samurai_black> :D
<Fulano> eu tenho o openbox puro aqui, não sei configurá-lo junto com outros wm
<samurai_black> Fulano, básico né? Mas tá bonito. :)
<Ruy> olá
<Ruy> quanto a instalação do Ubuntu, como posso gravar o ".iso" do instalador numa mídia gravável? meus Cds só tem 700mb, e a mídia é de tamanho +\- 800mb
<samurai_black> não da mais
<shogun> usa um dvd
<samurai_black> eu uso a tempos o pen driver velhinho que tenho aqui de 1 giga só pra essas coiass
<samurai_black> coisas
<samurai_black> pen driver acho mais pratico e reciclavel
<samurai_black> midia fisica "acabou"
 * samurai_black rsrrs
<Ruy> obrigado! aos dois
<shogun> :0
<shogun> :)
<samurai_black> disponha!
<samurai_black> :D
<shogun> samurai sd card tbm da pra gravar?
<samurai_black> sim
<Ruy> não sabia que dava pra usar pen drive nesse caso,
<samurai_black> tudo
<shogun> hum
<samurai_black> micro sd, pen driver, HD externo
<samurai_black> tudo
<Ruy> de instalar sistema operacional
<shogun> em pendrive tem que montar ?
<samurai_black> tem um aplicativo no propio ubuntu que faz isso
<shogun> hum
<samurai_black> pode até usar o live cd pra instalar se quiser
<samurai_black> rsrsr
<shogun> nunca usei pen drive
<shogun> sempre uso o brasero e gravo em dvd
<shogun> mas vou passar a usar esses outros recursos pra aprender mais
<samurai_black> shogun, Ruy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKSrG59cDss
<shogun> baixando o video aqui
<shogun> rsrs semre baixo e coloco no pen
<shogun> vlw pelo video
<Ruy> assistindo agora
<Ruy> tava limpando o pen drive antes de continuar
<shogun> otimo video
<Ruy> muito prático o ubuntu
<Ruy> gostei muito
<shogun> desde que comecei usar ubuntu xonei de vez rsrs
<Ruy> ahuah
<shogun> ate sony vegas tou usanod no ubuntu
<shogun> usando
<samurai_black> Fulano, tá por ai?
<Ruy> até mais tarde!
<shogun> até
<samurai_black> shogun, http://sejalivre.org/dicas-de-otimizacao-do-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<shogun> esse blogo e otimo neh
<shogun> blog
<shogun> o ubuntu-sp e sc tbm nao saio deles kkkkk
<MrBoss> bom dia
<shogun> bom
 * samurai_black dia. :0
<samurai_black> :)
<leo____> Olá, tive um problema! Tenho um notebook com dualboot, ao término da atualização para o ubuntu 13.04, surgiu um erro onde não consigo mais acessar o ubuntu, como faço para recuperar este sistema.
<shogun> win e ubunut?
<shogun> tenta reinstalar
<Fulano> samurai_black: voltei agora lá de baixo
<samurai_black> leo____, DEVE SER QUE O WINDOWS ZUOU COM O SEU GRUB
<samurai_black> sorry caps :(
<leo____> Existe possibilidade de reinstalar o ubuntu sem ter problemas com a partição destinada para o windows
<samurai_black> leo____, pera, vou ver pra ti
<shogun> leo aqui aparece a opcao de instalar lado a lado
<shogun> baixa a iso 13.4
<MrBoss> OF: alguém recomenda alguma análise do novo galaxy S IV ?
<samurai_black> MrBoss, veja no olhar digital, eu gostei quando vi lá...
<samurai_black> leo____, http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/10/instalar-ubuntu-1210-em-dual-boot-com_19.html
<shogun> isso olhar digita e top
<MrBoss> samurai_black valeu.
<samurai_black> leo____, https://www.google.com.br/search?q=recuperar+o+grub+depois+de+instalar+o+ubutnu+com+windows&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<leo____> Bom, vou dar uma olhada nestes link's, valeu!
<samurai_black> oka, meche com calma que você recupera sem ter que reinstalar, é possivel
<shogun> MrBoss,  http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/produtos/central_de_videos/conheca-o-galaxy-s4,-o-novo-smartphone-da-samsung
<MrBoss> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/negocios/digital_news/noticias/5g-sera-1000-vezes-melhor-que-o-4g,-aposta-pesquisador-britanico
<shogun> putz 5g  seria bom aqui ehn
<MrBoss> shogun e minha dúvida seria entre o 3G ou 4G em função do processador Quad vs o octa
<shogun> 4g no brazil e fail
<shogun> e so balela a 3g ainda nem cumpreo que promete
<samurai_black> shogun, 4G no br é 3,5.... ¬¬
<MrBoss> to pensando em pegar o modelo Octa core (3G)
<samurai_black> MrBoss, eu pegaria
<shogun> O Octacore não tem suporte a 4G em nenhum país, apenas o QuadCore vai oferecer esta possibilidade. Vai de sua preferência, quer a opção de 4G ou oito núcleos, infelizmente os dois você não poderá ter.
<shogun> Eu escolheria o quadcore, o Snapdragon 600 é um ótimo processador, e ja mostrou sua potencia no HTC One, já o Exynos 5 Octa é uma incognita, pode muito bem exercer sua função descrita com perfeição ou pode não fazer diferença nenhuma.
<shogun> obs tirei de um comentario sobre processadres de cel
<MrBoss> estou pensando no quad pq a diferença acredito que não será tão percepitivel
<MrBoss> *perceptível
<shogun> e tbm acho
<shogun> estou esprando o ubuntu phone
<samurai_black> shogun, eu estou esperando o buntu tablet
<samurai_black> :)
<shogun> eeeeeeeeeeee tbm
<shogun> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shogun> ja tem ubuntu tv?
<samurai_black> que eu saiba não
<shogun> samurai_black,  olha esse http://www.androidcabecao.com.br/wp-content/cache/supercache/androidcabecao.com.br/ubuntu-tv-tudo-queria-numa-tv/index.html
<cristiano> boa tarde pessoal!
<cristiano> vlc executado em fullscreen como eu oculto a barra superior do sistema?
<samurai_black> cristiano, boa tarde.
<samurai_black> mas aqui ele oculta logo que eu deixo em FULL
<samurai_black> nmão faço nada
<shogun> aqui ela some sozinha bm assim que tiro mouse de cima da barra
<cristiano> ah esqueci, estou no xubuntu!
<shogun> as x so ajusto a tela proporcao altura e largura 16:9
<shogun> que alegriaa kkkkkk  pes 2010 esta com audio rsrs
<shogun> alguem sabe como Adicionando o comando excluir no Nautilus
<yangm> alguém aqui mexe com hospedagem?
<samurai_black> shogun, sei
<shogun> samurai_black,  brigadao man conssegui aqui
<samurai_black> vou lhe mostrar
<shogun> tah
<samurai_black> shogun, só seguir ai que vai saber... http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<samurai_black> saindo aqui, depois do almoço pretendo voltar ai lhe dou os links, até...
<shogun> vlw
<shogun> conssegui aqui
<shogun> vou almoçar tbm ate mais
<yangm> alguém aqui mexe com hospedagem de sites/conhece um canal dedicado a isso?
<shogun> eu nao man
<shogun> desculpas
<MrBoss> yangm conheco um cara que mexe
<yangm> MrBoss, preciso de um help ai com nameservers e o escambau
<nido_> boa tarde
<nido_> !!!!
<omelete> tarde
<Spiga> tarde
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<vitorlobo> mortinha, difunto?
<mortinha> :3
<chouga> Boa tarde pessoal!
<optimusprimem> tarde
<chouga> Podem me ajudar numa coisa?
<chouga> É a primeira vez que uso o IRC, e não sei exatamente como usar...
<chouga> Não sei ainda me registrar na FreeNode...
<chouga> Tentei entrar pelo Pidgin mas não consegui...
<chouga> Será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<annakamilla> olá tudo bom ??
<[JethroDawnfine]> chouga: digite "/msg nickserv help" e vai ver uma lista de comandos
<annakamilla> preciso de ajuda para configurar o meu compiz
<chouga> Tudo bem, e você?
<annakamilla> chouga, to bem
<chouga> ok
<chouga> A opção ghost serve para quê?
<chouga> Entrando na Wiki do Ubuntu eu li algo sobre capa de invisibilidade (cloak).
<annakamilla> o meu compiz roda tudo certinho, utilizo a ultima versão do ubuntu, mas quando ativo o efeito agua ele fica lento.
<chouga> O quê exatamente isso faz?
<annakamilla> exibe pingos de chuva na tela
<chouga> annakamilla, pode ser sua placa de vídeo...
<[JethroDawnfine]> chouga: não estou certo, mas acho que se alguém estiver usando seu nick registrado, vc recupera com o comando ghost
<[JethroDawnfine]> desde que vc tenha a senha do nick
<annakamilla> sim chouga eu to tentando configurar ela
<chouga> Como posso me registrar na FreeNode?
<chouga> annakamilla, qual é o modelo da sua placa?
<annakamilla> é uma integrada,  é um notebook
<chouga> intel?
<annakamilla> sim
<[JethroDawnfine]> chouga: digite "/msg NickServ REGISTER suasenha seu@email.com"
<chouga> Bom, os drivers da INtel são open source, logo já tem suporte pelo kernel
<[JethroDawnfine]> vai receber um e-mail que vai ter que confirmar... e pronto
<annakamilla> sim exato chouga ate porque o compiz rodabem aqui
<chouga> muito obrigado JethroDawnfine
<chouga> JethroDawnfine, qual é o meu NickServ?
<annakamilla> a unica coisa chata é esse efeito, que parece que falta alguma configuração no xorg
<chouga> Entretanto annakamilla apesar de seu vídeo ser suportado nativamente pelo sistema não significa que ele irá rodar todos os efeitos do mesmo...
<[JethroDawnfine]> annakamilla: tente instalar os drivers novos da Intel, já tentou? Talvez a performance melhore
<chouga> Qual é seu processador e sistema operacional (versão)?
<annakamilla> chouga, atom d525 sistema, ubuntu 13.04 versão gnome
<chouga> vishhhhhhhh
<chouga> Agora já sei o motivo...
<chouga> rs
<chouga> brincadeira...
<chouga> na verdade seu processador não é ruim, só que também não é muito bom...
<chouga> Ele tem 1M Cache e 1.80 GHz.
<chouga> O suficiente para rodar o LXDE tranquilo...
<chouga> Já o Unity não acho uma boa ideia.
<chouga> Entende?
<[JethroDawnfine]> caramba... tenho um duron 540-D 1.86GB aqui que já sofre com Ubuntu rs
<[JethroDawnfine]> só rola lxde, xfce... no máximo, um kubuntu ;)
<chouga> Instale o LXDE...
<annakamilla> chouga, eu já rodei o unity nele, eu sei ele quando eu tinha o 12.10, só que eu removi não por causa do peso e, sim porque eu não gostei dele
<chouga> Entendo...
<annakamilla> mas chouga eu tenho 4gb de ram
<chouga> DDR3?
<annakamilla> sim
<chouga> Entendo...
<chouga> Já testou o LXDE?
<annakamilla> em compensação o note da minha irmã não roda ubuntu direito nem com lxde
<annakamilla> chouga, eu tenho ele
<annakamilla> mas eu sou mais o gnome
<shogun> boa tarde
<chouga> Por que você não istala o Ubuntu 13.04 e depois instala o LXDE?
<chouga> Boa tarde shogun!
<annakamilla> boa tarde shogun
<chouga> *instala
<shogun> boua
<chouga> Acho que será uma boa ideia...
<annakamilla> chouga, eu já tenho ele, eu instalei o lubuntu e depois instalei o gnome e atualizei a versão direto
<chouga> Qual versão do Gnome?
<annakamilla> 3.6
<chouga> Minha querida...
<chouga> O Gnome 3.6 é mais pesado que o Unity
<[JethroDawnfine]> annakamilla: tente instalar os drivers novos da Intel seguindo essa dica >> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/how-to-use-intel-linux-graphics-drivers.html
<chouga> Na minha opinião você deveria usar um ambiente um pouco mais leve para que sua máquina tenha um potência aceitável...
<[JethroDawnfine]> talvez a performance aí melhore com isso
<shogun> ana usa ubuntu?
<chouga> Por mais que seu processador seja um intel ele não é um i3, i5 ou i7...
<chouga> Da uma folga pra ele.. r
<annakamilla> eu não estou atras de leveza, eu só queria que um efeito meu funcionasse até porque o meu note não é lento.  eu sei que não é nenhum i.
<annakamilla> shogun, sim eu uso
<chouga> Pra você ter uma ideia eu tinha um pentium 3 rodando o LXDE traquilo...
<shogun> ta com pro de interfaces?
<shogun> eu uso gnome clasic
<chouga> *tranquilo
<annakamilla> shogun, eu tambem, o uso do meu processador fica menos de 6%
<shogun> vc  quer versao mais leves?
<shogun> ja tentou usar debian?
<shogun> ou slack instalando ele enxuto?
<annakamilla> não, eu só queria que o efeito agua do compiz funcionasse direito.
<shogun> hum entendi
<omelete> debian netinstall e só instala o que vc qr
<chouga> Mas você tenque atentar para uma coisa antes...
<chouga> Já faz algum tempo que o Compiz não roda 100% no UBUNTU
<shogun> tem arch linux tbm
<chouga> Vejo diversas pessoas no VOL reclamando que a máquina ficou lenta depois de instalar o compiz
<chouga> Minha máquina mesmo já deu estes problemas...
<shogun> e o mint ja usou?
<chouga> Tive que formatar só por causa do compiz
<annakamilla> chouga, mas o meu caso é diferente, o meu note é rapido mesmo rodando o compiz, só que é esse efeito que é meio chato, sem esse efeito roda que é uma beleza
<annakamilla> shogun, eu já usei
<chouga> Entendo...
<chouga> Vai ver que essa versão do efeito esta com alguns bugs que fazem isso
<annakamilla> eu tenho até aquele de estrelas ativado.
<chouga> Qual é a sua versão do Ubuntu?
<annakamilla> 13.04
<chouga> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/05/como-ativar-todos-os-efeitos-do-compiz.html
<chouga> Vê se ajuda....
<debocente> pessoal como faço para deixar minha versão ringtail em portugues?
<chouga> fácil...
<chouga> Va em configurações do sistema
<chouga> Depois em suporte a idiomas
<debocente> eu fui solicitei e neca de pitibiriba
<chouga> Procura  adicionar o POrtuguês á lista de idiomas
<shogun> annakamilla,  conhece o Slax Linux
<annakamilla> shogun, sim ele é derivado do slack
<shogun> e so 218 mb
<shogun> eu particulamente gostei
<AllanDeSouza> Olá
<AllanDeSouza> Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<chouga> Poder "dizer" AllanDeSouza
<AllanDeSouza> Terça feira eu adquiri um Computador SpaceBR com Linux 11.04
<AllanDeSouza> Atualmente Lançou a Versão 13.04, Então gostaria de saber se devo atualizar a versão
<chouga> ok
<AllanDeSouza> Isso porque sou novo no sistema Linux
<chouga> Primeiramente seja muito bem vindo
<AllanDeSouza> Obrigado.
<chouga> Você usa o Ubuntu 11.04?
<AllanDeSouza> Sim, o computar que eu Adquiri usa o Ubuntu 11.04
<AllanDeSouza> computador.
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Bem, a sua versão do UBuntu já esta defasada
<chouga> Pra você ter uma ideia, ela foi lançada em 28 de abril de 2011.
<AllanDeSouza> Nossa, então o certo seria atualizar para a 13.04
<chouga> "De lá pra ca" muita coisa mudou...
<chouga> Com certeza
<chouga> Ou você pode atualizar para a 12.04
<shogun> acho mais pratico vc baxar a iso 13.4 e instalar apartir do dvd ou pendrive
<chouga> QUe é uma versão LTS (Longo tempo de suporte) que será suportada até 2017
<AllanDeSouza> Isso e outra duvida minha
<AllanDeSouza> Como sou novo no linux
<AllanDeSouza> Não sei e nem tenho ideia de como fazer instalações nele
<chouga> Bem, eu recomendaria a você instalar do zero
<chouga> Fique tranquilo que irei te ajudar
<AllanDeSouza> Ah possibilidade de atualizar o sistema pelo propio terminal do Ubuntu ?
<chouga> Bom, primeiramente me diga por favor qual é a configuração do seu micro.
<shogun> sim tem
<chouga> Eu não recomendaria você fazer isso
<chouga> Vai por mim, é melhor instalar do zero...
<shogun> tbm tive pro de atualizacao do 12.10 pro 13.4
<shogun> e fiz isso tbm baixei e instalei do zero
<AllanDeSouza> Bem, meu micro tem as configurações
<chouga> Pois pode ocorrer diversos erros no processo...
<chouga> Ainda mais que você usa uma versão muuito defasada
<AllanDeSouza> 8 Gigas de Memoria , Processador AMD-A6,3600 , Placa de Vídeo Integrada de 512 Mb
<AllanDeSouza> isso pelo menos o que eu me lembre agora
<chouga> vishhhhhhh
<shogun> e eu feliz com 6 gb kkkkkkkk
<chouga> Pra que isso tudo meu filho?
<chouga> kkkk
<AllanDeSouza> kkkk meu pai que comprou então... foi iss
<AllanDeSouza> isso
<chouga> ok
<Spiga> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Spiga> pronto
<Spiga> isso atualiza a distribuição
<shogun> mas faz como o amigo chouga ta falando instala do zero
<chouga> Valeu shogun
<chouga> Você sabe instalar do zero?
<AllanDeSouza> Não
<shogun> spiga ela ta com ubuntu 11.4 e quase certo de da um monte de erro
<AllanDeSouza> Como eu disse sou novo no Linux
<chouga> ok
<AllanDeSouza> Usei Windows por muito tempo
<AllanDeSouza> Mais Linux e muito mais seguro
<chouga> Espera um pouco que vou ver um vídeo pra você...
<chouga> pronto...
<chouga> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbh0jQKJQ10
<chouga> Veja e reveja...
<chouga> Sabe queimar uma iso?
<chouga> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/aprenda-a-instalar-o-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<chouga> Neste site também tem um tutorial bacana sobre a instalação do Ubuntu 13.04
<AllanDeSouza> Estou olhando nesse momento
<Spiga> shogun, e bom... para ele aprender com erros
<Spiga> erros = aprendizagem
<shogun> e verdade
<shogun> so se aprende assim errando
<shogun> se familiariza melhor com o so
<shogun> eu ate hj apanho pro arch kkkkkkkkkkkk
<shogun> apesar de ser novo tbm com linux
<humberth> ola pessoal sou novo no linux gostaria de saber como colocar o drive de audio no meu not algum poderia me ajudar ???
<chouga> Alguém poderia me ajudar por favor?
<JaitonyS> chouga, fale o problema e se alguém souber ou puder ajudara
<chouga> Como posso obter autenticação sasl?
<JaitonyS> ja pesquisou no google
<chouga> sim
<JaitonyS> e ai
<chouga> Não tem muita coisa útil...
<JaitonyS> vivaolinux
<chouga> Tem explicações sobre alguns processos, mas nada exato
<JaitonyS> vc quer fazer o que exatamente ?
<chouga> Mais segurança na minha rede no IRC.
<KurtKraut> chouga, eu acho que você terá mais sorte pedindo ajuda na comunidade que desenvolve o daemon IRC que você usa.
<KurtKraut> É engraçado como tem uma 'tendência' tem se agravado aqui. Eu respondo o cara em canal aberto, ele abre um PVT e insiste que eu o atenda em mensagem privada e se recusa a repetir a pergunta em canal aberto, por mais que eu peça.
<KurtKraut> Esse pessoal está pensando o que, que a gente tem jornada de 44h semanais aqui e recebe por hora extra iguais as empregadas domésticas?
<paladinn> calma campeão
<JaitonyS> kkk
<JaitonyS> KurtKraut, novato são assim
<KurtKraut> Aí ficamos no zero a zero: o cara se recusa a repetir a pergunta em canal aberto e eu me recuso a responder em mensagem privada.
<KurtKraut> JaitonyS, isso era raro, mas essa semana aconteceu comigo todos os dias.
<JaitonyS> mais é assim pense quando vc era o novato sedento por conhecimento
<elfon> Pessoal, alguem sabe se o ubuntu mobile vai dá pra instalar em celulares q atualmente usam android?
<JaitonyS> elfon, acredito que va sair lista de compatibilidade
<elfon> JaitonyS, legal, pq nao aguento mais o Android
<elfon> sinistro a privacidade nele...a google é soda
<neriberto> salve pessoal
<JaitonyS> google quer ser o pink e cérebro
<neriberto> alguém aí já tá usando o ubuntu 13.04?
<robs> KurtKraut, boa noite hehe
<KurtKraut> robs, aloha
<robs> KurtKraut, deixe eu te perguntar, tem algum antivirus para linux porque eu baixo muitos downloads e geralmente são docs pdfs eetc, tem algum perigo de eu ser infectado?
<JaitonyS> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<JaitonyS> esta vou riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<KurtKraut> robs, na prática não existem vírus para Linux. Então essa preocupação que você tinha com o Windows não precisa ter.
<JaitonyS> ja leu alguma vez linux ou unix com virussss
<neriberto> eu já
<neriberto> eu tenho alguns na minha coleção
<KurtKraut> robs, existem antivírus para Linux sim mas eles detectam apenas vírus que afetam Windows. E vira uma forma de você evitar ser um retransmissor para outras pessoas que usam Windows.
<robs> Jaitonys, eu já ouvi falar tambem.
<neriberto> porem user linux infectado é igual  ganhador da loto, nunca conheci um
<robs> KurtKraut, e quais antivirus são esses? ?
<KurtKraut> robs, o único que lembro de cabeça é o ClamaV. Mas sinceramente? Vale a pena instalar não. Sabe no que o pessoal usa ClamaV?
<robs> KurtKraut, hm?
<KurtKraut> robs, por exemplo, quem roda servidor de e-mail roda o ClamaV junto. Então se algum usuário Windows mandar por este servidor de e-mail um vírus em um anexo, o ClamaV barrará o anexo, por exemplo.
<neriberto> tem sophos, kaspersky ...
<KurtKraut> robs, para um desktop Linux, vejo muito uso não.
<JaitonyS> robs, falhas de seguração nao é virus e programas para fazer rotinas perigosas não é virus
<KurtKraut> JaitonyS, exato!
<JaitonyS> KurtKraut, tem para fileserver
<KurtKraut> JaitonyS, yeap.
<JaitonyS> avg
<JaitonyS> e avast
<KurtKraut> robs, Então antivírus no Linux é para detectar vírus que afetam Windows somente e para proteger os usuários e computadores Windows por um vírus que passe por um computador Linux (ex.: servidor de e-mail, servidor de FTP, servidor de compartilhamento de arquivos etc.)
<robs> KurtKraut, pra mim não é normal usar um s.o sem auxilio de algo que eu veja que possa proteger o sistema, acho que é a da preocupação igual do windows.
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<KurtKraut> robs, lembra que mais cedo nós conversamos sobre a ideia que o GNU Linux não protegerá o usuário dele mesmo?
<robs> KurtKraut, uhum
<JaitonyS> robs, usa firewall
<JaitonyS> é uma boa proteção
<KurtKraut> robs, se você baixar um pacote que não veio dos repositórios do Ubuntu, não venho de um site confiável, aí você instala esse pacote e roda o software nele contido por poderes de root... isso é uma conduta arriscada
<KurtKraut> robs, quem garante que esse software não instala software malicioso em seu computador? Ou que ele não causa danos?
<KurtKraut> robs, mas o GNU Linux não vai proteger você de você mesmo. Se você deu poderes de root a um software que mandou apagar todos os seus arquivos. assim seja. Todos serão apagados.
<robs> KurtKraut entendo.
<JaitonyS> KurtKraut, falou bonito
<robs> KurtKraut, mas tem como aprimorar a segurança ainda mais do linux ?
<JaitonyS> robs, usa um firewall e politicas
<JaitonyS> isso a novel de rede
<KurtKraut> robs, tem. E de uma forma até assustadora. Existem softwares/módulos voltados para segurança como o AppArmor (de presença forte no Ubuntu) e o SELinux (mais popular em outras distros)
<KurtKraut> robs, mas não é a segurança de "Next, Next, Finish", em que você instala algo e fica seguro.
<KurtKraut> robs, estes softwares dão o controle fino de permissões dos softwares
<KurtKraut> robs, você pode definir que um software, por exemplo, não possa usar a placa de rede
<KurtKraut> robs, ou que ele fique restrito a um HD, não possa acessar outros HD
<KurtKraut> robs, ou limitar a quantidades de horas que um processo pode rodar.
<KurtKraut> robs, enfim, você consegue 'lacrar' o sistema operacional. Onde só acontece aquilo que você previamente permitiu.
<KurtKraut> robs, para um desktop é exagero, mas para um servidor Linux que roda o software das bolsas de valores (Boston. New York, Chicago e Tokyo são bolsas baseadas em Linux), isso é essencial.
<KurtKraut> robs, com esses softwares você chega a restringir o que o root pode fazer (o que sem eles, root tem poderes totais).
<KurtKraut> robs, entendeu o conceito?
<robs> KurtKraut, uhum
<robs> KurtKraut, to entendendo o conceito, pra entender como surgi uma segurança de um servidor etc
<robs> KurtKraut, então no caso de downloads de pdf's doc's video aulas não tem problema?
<robs> KurtKraut, posso ficar tranquilo enquanto a isso.
<KurtKraut> robs, yeap.
<KurtKraut> robs, e ainda assim que tivesse algum risco, pensa comigo. Seu usuário só pode manipular suas pastas e seus arquivos, já que no Linux cada pasta, cada arquivo tem dono.
<KurtKraut> robs, se algum desses arquivos estivesse infectado de forma maliciosa, ele só poderia causar danos aos seus arquivos, a sua pasta home.
<KurtKraut> robs, outros usuários do computador (que tenham outros logins) e o sistema propriamente dito (os arquivos de posse do root), ficariam ilesos.
<robs> hm
<KurtKraut> robs, o que você tem que realmente ser cauteloso é quando algo te pede senha de administrador, senha de root ou os poderes de root.
<KurtKraut> robs, porque aí você está dando para aquele software naquele momento poderes totais sobre o computador.
<KurtKraut> robs, como isso não acontece ao ver um vídeo, abrir um PDF, editar uma planilha, então não há grande problema.
<robs> KurtKraut, só faço isso quando uso o terminal pra instalar softwares de sites confiaveis que ensinam instalar ou do repositorio de programas da ubuntu.
<JaitonyS> caiu aqui
<KurtKraut> robs, então você está seguindo a linha certa.
<robs> KurtKraut, tipo da pra aprender a prevenir um servidor no ubuntu ou teria que instalar um linux especializado em servidores?
<KurtKraut> robs, dá para fazer isso com o Ubuntu sim. Procura por AppArmor.
<robs> KurtKraut, porque eu queria aprender sobre servidores redes etc, pra eu saber desenvolver um software e coloca-lo em meu proprio servidor com segurança e proteção
<KurtKraut> robs, Ou, tem um curso brasileiro de bastante prestígio nessa área: http://www.clavis.com.br/curso/hardening_linux/
<robs> são bons os cursos?
<KurtKraut> robs, yeap.
<KurtKraut> robs, E se quiser por conta própria, estude SELinux e AppArmor.
<KurtKraut> robs, o SELinux só para você ter ideia foi criado pela NSA, National Security Agency dos EUA.
<KurtKraut> robs, e toda distribuição Linux moderna (incluindo o Ubuntu) tem suporte a SELinux. Mas já vou te avisando: é difícil estudar essas coisas. Tem que ler muita coisa em inglês e é difícil entender os conceitos.
<KurtKraut> robs, bom, preciso ir. Bons estudos!
<robs> KurtKraut, verei isso com mais calma e atenção nas ferias, estou estudando sql server, uml, php poo com mvc + mysql , e C , dai ta puxado estudar outras coisas por fora
<robs> KurtKraut, vá com deus e até mais
<robs> Abraços pra quem fica.
<Leo____> Olá
<Leo____> Boa noite pessoal
<Leo____> Estou baixando o ubuntu e gostaria de saber como faço para gravar ele no DVD?
<elfon> Leo____, na boa...tá muito bugado
<elfon> mas se mesmo assim quiser...usa o k3b
<Leo____> Eu to com uma versão do windows 7 ultimate mas nao tenho o CD
<Leo____> tenho medo de dar tela azul e nao poder formatar
<Leo____> R$ 50,00 toda vez pra formatar me quebra rsrsrswr
<Leo____> elfon, tu usa o windows?
<yangm> Leo____, você quer instalar o ubutnu ou apenas testar?
<yangm> Leo____, não é necessário instalar pra usar
<Leo____> yangm: quero gravar no dvd pra caso meu pc dê problema no sistema operacional, eu possa instalar o ubuntu
<elfon> Leo____, to rodando ubuntu
<yangm> inclusive, é possível instalar no pendrive e guardar dados como se fosse o teu hd
<elfon> no windows nem sei
<elfon> tinha o nero
<Leo____> elfon: legal
<yangm> Leo____, Windows 7 queima iso nativamente, não?
<elfon> Leo____, já baixou?
<[JethroDawnfine]> Leo____: lá no site portableapps tem uns softwares pra gravar cd e nem precisa instalar no windows... é baixar, descompactar e rodar
<Leo____> não sei dizer yangm. eu sou um iniciante nisso, nao sei quase nada de sistema operacional
<Leo____> elfon: ta baixando ainda. e net aqui é meio lenta pq é compartilhada
<elfon> ok
<yangm> Leo____, net compartilhada = tim. hehehe, sei como é
<elfon> pq ia te recomendar a penúltima versão, acho q a 12.04, pq tem suporte de 5 anos
<Leo____> JethroD... valeu, eu vou dar uma olhada la
<elfon> mas vai baixando então
<Leo____> é gvt
<Leo____> rsrsrs
<yangm> Leo____, tá pegando qual versão?
<Leo____> é assim, um cara que que trabalha instalando fios nos postes, a gente paga R$ 35,00 por mes
<Leo____> net de 15 mega
<Leo____> mas compartilhado fica lento
<Leo____> em horario de pico entre 300 e 900 mega
<yangm> Leo____, compartilha com quantas pessoas?
<Leo____> e a maior parte do tempo uns 2 giga
<Leo____> ops
<Leo____> 2 mb
<Leo____> 300 e 900 kbps
<Leo____> rsrsr   errei la encima
<yangm> Leo____, tenho net de 10mb e tirando youtube, não da problema compartilhar
<Leo____> rapaz, tem umas 25 pessoas
<Leo____> kkkkkk
<Leo____> ai complica
<yangm> Leo____, lol
<Leo____> pobre é lasca
<Leo____> kkkkk
<yangm> Leo____, não consegue pegar uma net legítima pra você só?
<Leo____> é o unico jeito de eu ter net em casa
<yangm> vish
<Leo____> nada, eu nem emprego tenho
<yangm> rapaz, meu pêsames
<Leo____> eu to tentando ganhar dinheiro vendendo livros no mercadolivre
<Leo____> só vendi um dia 23
<Leo____> rsrsrs
<yangm> Leo____, é autor?
<Leo____> nada, é revenda
<Leo____> eu compro barato e revendo
<yangm> Leo____, vai fazer um curso do governo, é de graça
<chouga> algum moderador pode me ajudar?
<CyL> chouga: Qual sua dúvida?
<chouga> Eu queria por favor, recuperar minha senha e mudar meu nick.
<Lchampion> boa noite a todos....estou aqui para auxiliar no suporte...a medida que puder vou respondendo a dúvidas(pq meu filho tbm está me solicitando aqui)
<Lchampion> kkk
<Lchampion> recuperar senha do usuário ou do sudo???
<chouga> boa noite Lchampion
<CyL> chouga: Tem que pedir no #freenode, mas deve ser em inglês.
<Lchampion> sou cadastrado já no suporte...rsrrs...
<chouga> ok, muito obrigado
<Lchampion> Alguém utilizando o ubuntu 13.04 e esta tendo algum tipo de bug/
<Lchampion> ???
<CyL> !alguem |  Lchampion
<ubotu-br> Lchampion: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<illuminarch> Lchampion pode usar sem medo!
<Lchampion> Obrigado!
<illuminarch> A grande maioria dos bugs graves foram corrigidos no 12.10
<Lchampion> relamnete notei que o 13.04...esta muito mais rapido
<Lchampion> tanto que no 12.04 desisti do unity e fikei usando o gnome-classic
<Lchampion> agora aqui...ta com unity...creio que agora esta em excelente forma...
<Lchampion> e estou muito ansioso pelo MIR no ubuntu 14.04...fora que ele será LTS
<illuminarch> Lchampion sim, a versão 13.10 já está em desenvolvimento coma base do 13.04. O Unity vai melhorar a medida que os bugs forem reportados.
<Lchampion> mto bacana...eu etou querendo estudar programação...para desenvolver softs Open Source
<illuminarch> Lchampion eu confesso que estou receioso ainda, apesar do MIR já esta nos planos da Canonical acredito que desde de 2009 e 2010, criar um servidor do zero é complicado.
<illuminarch> Mas...com o time que há por trás tudo é possível.
<PauloVFelipe> boa noite tem alguem online?
<illuminarch> Lchampion comece pelo Python e se quiser ir mais além QML
<illuminarch> Olá PauloVFelipe
<CyL> !alguem |  PauloVFelipe
<ubotu-br> PauloVFelipe: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<PauloVFelipe> desculpa uboto sou novo aqui
<PauloVFelipe> bom desde o inicio...
<illuminarch> PauloVFelipe qual seria a sua dúvida ?
<PauloVFelipe> tenho o win8 instalado no meu pc e eu instalei o ubuntu no vmware pra aprende a usa antes de instala definitivo...
<CyL> !bot | PauloVFelipe
<ubotu-br> PauloVFelipe: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<illuminarch> PauloVFelipe qual seria a sua dúvida ?
<PauloVFelipe> coloquei pra altera o idioma pra pt/br mais esta demorando demais agora não sei se tenho que reinicia ou tenho que espera
<PauloVFelipe> fiz todo o update q pediu...
<PauloVFelipe> mais a jenela de idioma ainda ta la...
<CyL> PauloVFelipe: O instalador do ubuntu deve estar tentando baixar os pactoes de idioma da internet
<PauloVFelipe> ele ja baixo td os updates de language
<CyL> PauloVFelipe: Ele fez as demais atualizações sem problema?
<PauloVFelipe> sim
<illuminarch> PauloVFelipe não é normal demorar, porém veja se você marcou as atualizações, se marcou ele vai baixar todas as atualizações pendentes e marcadas.
<PauloVFelipe> eu fui em install/remote language pra adiciona pt/br
<PauloVFelipe> ja baixou e instalou td
<PauloVFelipe> dos update e das language
<illuminarch> Veja também a quantidade de memória que você liberou para VM!
<CyL> PauloVFelipe: Tem algum log do que está acontecendo na sua tela?
<PauloVFelipe> tem como eu posta print aqui?
<Poca> não filho
<CyL> !pastebin | PauloVFelipe
<Poca> poste em algum lugar
<Poca> e depois o link
<ubotu-br> PauloVFelipe: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<illuminarch> Meu pai do Céu esses textos do bot enche aff
<CyL> !screenshots | PauloVFelipe
<ubotu-br> PauloVFelipe: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<CyL> illuminarch: Melhor do que a gente ter que ficar repetindo isso para cada usuário que entre
<Lchampion> ṕensei nisso tbm...VM depende mto da quantidade de RAM que foi dedicada a ela
<PauloVFelipe> http://imagebin.org/256473
<PauloVFelipe> ai cyl
<illuminarch> ping! xGrind Poca vitorlobo skare_forever omelete paladinn idleOne delet ( TO VIVO)
<Lchampion> ja terminou
<Lchampion> clica para restatar
<vitorlobo> illuminarch, #software-livre
<illuminarch> ok vitorlobo indo pra la tb
<PauloVFelipe> mais e a language não tenho que espera?
<PauloVFelipe> lchampion
<CyL> PauloVFelipe: Ué, pode fechar a janela de atualização e reiniciar
<Lchampion> sim paulovfelipe
<PauloVFelipe> CyL mais a janela de idioma não tenho que espera quando reinicia ele vai fica pt/br?
<CyL> PauloVFelipe: ela pode estar juntamente dependendo de vc reiniciar o computador
<PauloVFelipe> posso reinicia ?
<CyL> PauloVFelipe: sim
<PauloVFelipe> entendi
<PauloVFelipe> vo reinicia
<PauloVFelipe> esta reiniciando
<PauloVFelipe> fico com idioma pt/br
<CyL> PauloVFelipe: ótimo :)
<PauloVFelipe> obrigado
<PauloVFelipe> estou aprendendo mexer com linux
<PauloVFelipe> teria como altera a barra de menu?
<PauloVFelipe> deixar de outra forma?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<PauloVFelipe> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível) E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<PauloVFelipe> não consigo instala nada
<hggdh> PauloVFelipe: tens outro dpkg executando em alguma janela
<PauloVFelipe> como faço pra parar
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-05
<PauloVFelipe> E: O dpkg foi interrompido, para corrigir o problema tem de correr manualmente 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<PauloVFelipe> como resolvo o problema
<hggdh> pois então execute o que está a ser sugerido
<PauloVFelipe> como executo
<chouga> Como posso mudar meu nick?
<PauloVFelipe> ninguem?
<[JethroDawnfine]> chouga: digite /nick <novo_nick>
<CyanoTux> .
<[JethroDawnfine]> CyanoTux: diga
<[JethroDawnfine]> CyanoTux: cara... do jeito que veio na distro eu tô usando, rs
<PauloVFelipe> qual site pra posta imagens mesmo?
<[JethroDawnfine]> CyanoTux: eu tb tô falando do irc ;)
<PauloVFelipe> http://imagebin.org/256476
<PauloVFelipe> o que fazer aqui???
<PauloVFelipe> nao consigo da enter nem nada
<PauloVFelipe> ninguem?
<PauloVFelipe> chouga
<hggdh> PauloVFelipe: aperte tab de forma a ter o "OK" iluminado, and aperte "Enter"
<Fredson> Opa galera boa noite, tenho uma duvida alguem sabe como gravar CDI ( jogos de dreamcast ) no ubuntu ?
<yangm> Fredson, CD ou emular no PC?
<Fredson> gravart o cd mesmo
<Fredson> para usar ele no dreamcast
<Fredson> Tipo é assim, a extensão em que se faz download dos jogos é CDI, quando eu usava outro sistema eu gravava no alchool-120  onde se coloca em  ( raw/daw )
<Fredson> mas não sei um gravador no linux que tenha essa extensão ( raw/dao ) para gravar a CDI
<Megabyte> Opa
<Megabyte> alguém aí?
<CyL> !alguem | Megabyte
<ubotu-br> Megabyte: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Megabyte> CyL, É que como não tem muito brasileiro onde eu fico, tô procurando alguém pra ler algo que eu adaptei.
<CyL> Megabyte: A princípio todos aqui falam português
<Megabyte> CyL, Mas nem todo mundo gosta de ler uma história adaptada... enfim.
<CyL> Megabyte: Se vc não fizer a pergunta, não vamos saber se podemos te ajudar.
<Megabyte> CyL, Eu escrevi um texto e gostaria que alguém lesse. Será que tem alguém aqui que pode ler?
<robs> alguem pode me dizer que se meu Kernel for desatualizado há algum problema?
<Megabyte> CyL, Bom, tem algum canal aqui que seja geral?
<CyL> Megabyte: Que tipo de texto, com qual finalidade você gostaria quem alguém revisasse, e se o mesmo se relaciona com o Ubuntu, de que forma é?
<mapreduce> Megabyte: #software-livre e mais geral
<CyL> Megabyte: ^
<Megabyte> CyL, É uma adaptação de uma história. Eu gostaria que alguém lesse e desse uma opinião sobre ela, a narrativa em geral, etc.
<Megabyte> CyL, Eu tenho um outro projeto, que é fazer um manual dedicado pro Sigil, mas não é diretamente relacionado ao Ubuntu.
<CyL> Megabyte: Ok, como não é técnica, acredito que talvez um outro canal ou outro usuário possam te ajudar de uma forma mais adequada.
<CyL> *como não é uma questão técnica
<Megabyte> CyL, #software-livre ainda não dá... infelizmente...
<CyL> Megabyte: Bom, tem que levar em consideração que este é assunto offtopic para esse canal
<CyL> Megabyte: Não vejo problea em perguntar, mas é natural que haja pouca disponibilidade nesse sentido
<Megabyte> CyL, Bom, esse é o texto.
<Megabyte> CyL, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwkuHz8NEZhqRUhZZlVzbkR5N2c/edit?usp=sharing
<CyL> Megabyte: Eu agradeço a confiança depositada, mas vou deixar essa oportubidadepassar ;)
<CyL> *oportunidade passar
<mapreduce> Eu te ajudaria mas falo portugues como o ingles que sou :)
<Megabyte> mapreduce, Você é inglês? Que curioso!
<Megabyte> mapreduce, Há quanto tempo você fala português?
<mapreduce> sim, e usuario do ubuntu.  ha 3 meses
<Megabyte> mapreduce, E já fala bem assim?!
<mapreduce> ja falo espanhol, assim que nao deve ser muito dificil
<Megabyte> mapreduce, bom, o meu texto pode ser um desafio pra você. Ele tem a estrutura mais parecida com o português falado, que é bem diferente. Quer tentar?
<mapreduce> voce fala nativamente?  Nao quero aprender de outros gringos. :)
<Megabyte> mapreduce, Sim, eu sou brasileiro. :)
<Megabyte> mapreduce, Do ES, inclusive
<Megabyte> mapreduce, Aqui vai o link. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwkuHz8NEZhqRUhZZlVzbkR5N2c/edit?usp=sharing
<Megabyte> mapreduce, Pode ser um pouco difícil. Tem problema?
<Deathlok_> A atual distribuição estável (stable) do Debian é a versão 7.0, codinome wheezy. Ela foi lançada em 4 de Maio de 2013.
<CyL> Deathlok_: ?
<rsser> esse ubuntu pra tablets é pra qualquer tablet?
<Deathlok_> opa, aqui é canal do ubuntu
<rsser> sim
<rsser> mas me refiro ao topico >>  Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<Deathlok_> não é com vc rsser, é comigo mesmo, pq postei uma informação sobre debian.
<Deathlok> exit
<CyL> Deathlok: faltou a /
<Deathlok> rsrsrs...
<rsser> ok
<Deathlok_> eu estava logado 2 vezes
<Deathlok_> vcs sempre fazem todas atualizações do ubuntu ?
<CyL> Deathlok_: por que não?
<Deathlok_> pq estou fazendo somente de segurança.
<Deathlok_> sempre tenho algum problema quando atualizo tudo.
<Deathlok_> alguem ai tem um Raspberry Pi ?
<CyL> Deathlok_: Vc tem alguma dúvida?
<Deathlok_> queria saber, onde comprou, e quanto pagou ?
<CyL> Deathlok_: Não tenho, pensei que tivesse uma dúvida que pudesse ajudar
<Deathlok_> obrigado
<rsser> por favor, o que é socket?
<CyL> rsser: Sem mais contexto é impossível dar uma resposta mais detalhada: socket é um mecanismo e interface de programação utilizado para comunicação entre processos, estejam eles rodando na mesma máquina ou não
<paladinn> socket é suporte a meios de comunicação
<CyL> paladinn: Lembrar que existem sockets que não são utilizados juntamente com protocolos de comunicação
<rsser> socket de rede, CyL
<rsser> entendo
<CyL> rsser: Sem mais contexto fica difícil detalhar mais a resposta
<rsser> eu estou escrevendo um bot e vi isso socket
<rsser> eu nem sei o que é soquete e estou tentando escrever ircbot
<rsser> é possível isso?
<CyL> rsser: Em qual linguagem?
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> python
<rsser> mas eu acho que estou compreendendo
<CyL> rsser: Nesse caso, a biblioteca socket do python é um envelope para as estruturas de dados e chamadas de sistema de baixo nível que implementam as funcionalidades de comunicação de dados em rede do sistema operacional
<paladinn> CyL, de qualquer forma
<hggdh> rsser: considere usar twisted
<paladinn> um socket de rede é o q
<CyL> paladinn: existem sockes que não são da família inet
<rsser> sim, eu importei a lib, CyL
<CyL> rsser: olhe o que o hggdh lhe falou, pq as bibliotecas de socket são blocantes, e provavelmente não é o que você quer
<rsser> blocantes?
<rsser> que isso?
<rsser> hggdh, quero algo simples
<rsser> não posso complicar, se não foge a minha compreensão ainda mais
<CyL> rsser: Elas bloqueiam a execução do programa enquanto não houver dado disponível no buffer de leitura, ou enquanto não houver espaço disponível para escrita no buffer de saída
<hggdh> rsser: python.twisted*
<rsser> as vezes, o que é mais eficaz, é complicado
<CyL> rsser: Se usar socket diretamente é que vai complicar, usar twiested é uma maneira de descomplicar
<rsser> mas olhe o que vcs fazem comigo, vcs falam usar o twisted
<rsser> eu nem sei o que é isso
<rsser> é uma lib?
<CyL> rsser: e nem sabia o que era socket também
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> é, mas antes de perguntar eu tinha ideia vaga
<rsser> queria confirmar
<CyL> rsser: Bom, eu diria que se a sua idéia sobre o que é socket é vaga, você é um sério candidato a usar twisted e não socket
<rsser> esse twisted parece não funcionar no python 3.0
<rsser> vi no site oficial disponivel ateh a versao 2.7
<rsser> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Twisted
<CyL> rsser: A versão do git deles funciona em python 3
<CyL> rsser: para usar a versão que roda em python 3 tem que usar o git do wisted e não o pypi
<CyL> rsser: Além disso o python não possui uma biblioteca assíncrona de qualidade, está prevista uma versão inicial do tulip no python 3.4
<CyL> rsser: *uma biblioteca padrão
<rsser> eu vou fazer com socket, depois tento dar upgrade pra esse twisted
<rsser> eu jah vi coisa que foge do meu escopo ali no site oficial
<CyL> rsser: Se vc acha que o twisted foge do seu escopo, nem experimente usar o socket então
<rsser> eu entendo o que vcs querem me mostrar
<rsser> mas cara, eh facil demais
<rsser> s=socket.socket() #cria um novo socket
<rsser> isso eh facil
<rsser> não vi dificuldade
<rsser> s.connect((servidor, porta))
<rsser> essa parada eh facil de fazer
<CyL> rsser: Vc já se deu conta que se usar o socket vai ter que reimplementar o protocolo de IRC inteiro?
<rsser> cara, eu não vou escrever um cliente de irc
<rsser> eu vou escrever apenas um bot
<CyL> rsser: Ah não, e qual a diferença de um bot para um cliente de irc?
<rsser> eu acho que me expressei mal de alguma maneira que vocês não me entenderam
<rsser> tah, CyL, obrigado pela ajuda. Foi muito legal
<CyL> rsser: Bom, são apenas opiniões
<rsser> eu vou terminar aqui e colocar tudo pra funcionar
<robs> Alguem sabe se tem que sempre atualizar o kernel , e se não atualizar se tem riscos para o s.o?
<samurai_black> robs, ?
<samurai_black> desde que deixe sempre seu OS atualizado ele estara completamente adequado, inclusive na parte do Kernel.
<rsser> CyL, agora entendi o que vc queria dizer
<CyL> rsser: Que bom :)
<rsser> que coisa, toh usando um code pra python 1.0
<rsser> pvt?
<CyL> rsser: Ok
<rsser> assim a gente não polui o canal com assunto off topic
<CyL> rsser: Bom, não acho que tem problema, mas se quiser pode ser no pvt
<robs> alguem sabe qual é a melhor maquina virtual para linux  ?
<Megabyte> mapreduce, Bom dia! Tudo bem?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Megabyte> chouga, Eu... mas não necessariamente com o Ubuntu.
<Megabyte> serve?
<Megabyte> haha
<chouga> Se eu puder ajudar....
<chouga> manda
<Megabyte> chouga, É uma adaptação que eu escrevi...
<chouga> adaptação de?
<Megabyte> chouga, É a última parte de um jogo. Eu adaptei pra uma narrativa. :)
<Megabyte> chouga, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwkuHz8NEZhqRUhZZlVzbkR5N2c/edit?usp=sharing
<chouga> o que tem?
<Megabyte> chouga, Você pode ler e me dar a sua opinião? Se você gosta, se é monótono...
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Já baixei o pdf
<Megabyte> chouga, obrigado :)
<chouga> Entretanto quero lhe fazer uma pergunta...
<chouga> Qual é o propósito do texto?
<chouga> Pois assim posso fazer uma crítica melhor embasada.
<Megabyte> chouga, Eu tô fazendo um curso de contos e quero melhorar o meu estilo de narrativa. Quero que ele fique mais interessante.
<chouga> entendo...
<chouga> Você programa?
<Megabyte> chouga, Hahaha. Não, eu já tentei programar... mas não tive muita paciência.
<chouga> entendo...
<chouga> Posso lhe dar uma dica?
<Megabyte> Fala!
<chouga> No IRC existem diveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeersos canais
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<Megabyte> chouga, 1. Não tem tantos canais assim em português. 2. Você perguntou se alguém precisava de ajuda.
<chouga> Dentre eles canais que "falam" sobre literatura, português e etc.
<chouga> Meu caro, não querendo ser deselegante mas, se você souber procurar você acha.
<Megabyte> chouga, Eu procurei.
<chouga> Eu irei te ajudar...
<Megabyte> obrigado :)
<chouga> Entretanto fique mais atento da próxima vez, ok?
<chouga> Pergunta do tio gogo que ele te fala como achar os canais... rs
<Megabyte> chouga, o projeto do Ubuntu e, particularmente, o Ubuntu em português vão adorar o manual pro Sigil que eu tô fazendo. :)
<Megabyte> Enfim, é outro projeto. :)
<chouga> Megabyte
<Megabyte> chouga, Sim?
<chouga> Eu estou lendo o seu texto e identifiquei alguns erros de português.
<Megabyte> chouga, É uma questão de estilo... especialmente nas falas.
<chouga> entendo...
<chouga> olha nesta parte:
<chouga> "Parece simples, né? Puxar uma agulha? Não, não era só simples. Era bizarro. Uma agulha pra
<chouga> acabar com o problema do mundo inteiro?"
<Megabyte> chouga, O que tem?
<chouga> Creio que dentro do contexto, deveria ser assim:
<chouga> "Parece simples puxar uma agulha, né? Mas não, não era só simples, era bizarro. Uma agulha pra acabar com o problema do mundo inteiro?"
<chouga> entende?
<stirk> alguem tem ideia de como faço pra ativa meu bluetooth pois ele nao carrega de forma nem uma  a placa e Atheros AR9285
<Megabyte> chouga, Não exatamente... se você considera o aspecto estilístico da frase, o que mais tá errado?
<chouga> Mas sou professor de português mas... leio bastante
<stirk> ja fiz de tudo
<chouga> *corrigindo
<Megabyte> chouga, Ah. Bom, Essas construções são pra refletir o português falado.
<chouga> Não sou professor de português mas.. leio bastante
<stirk> e vi um cara falando  que tem que instala windows numa partiçao e ativa nela e depois entra no blue ai resolve mas nao quero instala aquela meleca
<chouga> entendo..
<Megabyte> chouga, O Itoi (criador do jogo original) escreve em um japonês que é muito parecido com o falado, então eu reconstruí esse estilo em português.
<chouga> Então elas deveriam estar em itálico
<Megabyte> chouga, Não precisa... senão o texto todo ficaria em itálico.
<chouga> Lembre que o japonês é muuuuuuuuuito diferente do português
<Megabyte> chouga, Eu sei disso
<Megabyte> chouga, Lê o texto em voz alta pra ver como ele se parece com o que você fala.
<rocha> NAO CONSIGO TIRAR O UEFI DO NOTEBOOK POSITIVO, NAO ME DISPONIBILIZARAM ATUALIZACAO DE BIOS... ALGUMA DICA?
<rocha> OU ME PHUDI?
<chouga> "“Aaaaaaah! Huumph...” ele deu um grito surdo." O que é isso?
<Megabyte> chouga, É como se fosse um grito "pra dentro".
<Megabyte> Como se tentando engolir a dor.
<chouga> entendo...
<chouga> “PÁRA! Pára, por favor.”
<chouga> Segundo o acordo ortográfico de 2009 o correto seria "PARA"
<Megabyte> chouga, Não
<Megabyte> Nesse caso, cabe o acento diferencial
<Megabyte> Esse "pára" é verbo
<Megabyte> e o "a" é tônico
<Megabyte> Você não pode dizer "Pra! Pra, por favor!"
<chouga> No passado, a regra era o emprego do acento agudo na forma verbal pára (flexão do verbo parar – ele pára), a fim de diferenciá-la da preposição para.
<chouga> A explicação para essa ocorrência era que o verbo constituía forma tônica, enquanto a preposição era forma átona, de modo que se empregava, assim, na primeira, um acento diferencial de tonicidade.
<chouga> O Acordo Ortográfico de 2008, porém, aboliu, de modo expresso, esse acento agudo da forma verbal para, de modo que, hoje, o correto é escrever sem acento algum tanto a forma verbal como a preposição, como se confere a seguir: a) "Então, estranhamente, sem motivo algum, ele para no semáforo aberto" (3ª pessoa do singular do presente do indicativo do verbo parar); b) "Instruções para pouso na água" (preposição).
<Megabyte> chouga, Ah, isso é verdade.
<Megabyte> Obrigado.
<chouga> Só estou tentando ajudar...
<Megabyte> chouga, Tá ajudando muito :)
<Megabyte> Ok, acertei aqui
<chouga> "Claus, pára!" - corrigir...
<Megabyte> sim, eu acertei no documento aqui
<chouga> "Você se chama Claus! Você é o meu filho!" (LUKE, EU SOU SEU PAI)... rs
<chouga> Não pude evitar...
<Megabyte> chouga, Eu tentei amenizar essa parte, mas não deu... hahahaha
<Megabyte> chouga, (É uma das linhas do diálogo original, só que adaptadas)
<chouga> "Eles assistiram ao Lucas" - Eles assistiram o Lucas
<chouga> "Eu aposto que a gente vai confudir bastante os dois até eles crescerem."
<chouga> o correto seria:
<chouga> Eu aposto que a gente vai confundir bastante os dois até eles crescerem.
<chouga> ou melhor
<chouga> Eu aposto que a gente vai confundir bastante os dois até eles crescerem.
<Megabyte> ?
<chouga> Eu aposto que nós vamos confundir bastante os dois até eles crescerem.
<Megabyte> chouga, não tem nada de errado com "a gente"...
<chouga> "a gente" não esta errado
<chouga> "a gente vai" sim
<Megabyte> Hã?!
<Megabyte> "a gente" é singular
<chouga> o correto seria "nós vamos"
<Megabyte> chouga, Você tá dizendo que "a gente" não aceita verbo?
<chouga> depende da flexibilidade
<chouga> eu vou
<chouga> tu vai
<chouga> ele vai
<Megabyte> tu vais
<chouga> nós vamos
<chouga> tu vais
<chouga> isso
<chouga> desculpe
<mapreduce> Megabyte: Sim, tudo bom.
<chouga> a gente = nós
<chouga> logo...
<chouga> entende?
<mapreduce> "a gente nao faz isso" "nos nao fazemos isso", verdade?
<Megabyte> chouga, http://www.portugues.com.br/gramatica/concordancia-verbal-.html
<Megabyte> mapreduce, Sim
<Megabyte> chouga, http://minhalinguaeeu.blogspot.com.br/2009/07/gente-nos-ou-agente.html
<Megabyte> Obs. A expressão "A GENTE", apesar de ter o mesmo significado de "NÓS", não concorda com o verbo da mesma forma. Vejamos:
<Megabyte> A gente *foi* ao show
<chouga> Convenhamos, esteticamente fica muito feio.
<Megabyte> chouga, aí já é outro argumento...
<Megabyte> chouga, mas o texto reflete o que se fala, lembra?
<chouga> olha o quê o rapaz disse no site que você me mandou:
<Megabyte> Qual deles?
<Megabyte> Mandei dois.
<chouga> Para alguns pode parecer óbvio, mas convém lembrar que essa última expressão é típica da fala. Não é recomendável seu uso em contexto formal, em especial na escrita formal.
<Megabyte> chouga, Sim
<Megabyte> essa escrita é formal?
<chouga> É uma narrativa, deve ser formal
<Megabyte> Não necessariamente...
<chouga> quando for um diálogo entre personagens tudo bem
<Megabyte> chouga, o registro da língua independe do estilo
<chouga> Mas no caso há um narrador
<Megabyte> O narrador tá falando
<Megabyte> Você acha mesmo que um texto formal iria ter uma construção do tipo:
<Megabyte> Claus! Era mesmo o Claus! E ele sorriu! Meu Deus!
<chouga> Mas, de qualquer forma o texto esta legal
<chouga> Não entendi muito mas...
<Megabyte> chouga, O que você não entendeu? Posso esclarecer a sua dúvida?
<chouga> a história em si
<Megabyte> Ah, é a última cena de um jogo. :D
<chouga> Enfim...
<chouga> Espero ter lhe ajudado, e desculpe qualquer coisa
<Megabyte> Ajudou sim!
<Megabyte> chouga, Você achou o texto monótono, por exemplo?
<chouga> não
<chouga> depende muito de qual público você quer atingir
<chouga> se for crianã e jovem, tudo bem
<chouga> *criança
<chouga> se for adulto esquece
<Megabyte> chouga, O jogo em questão é esse aqui.
<Megabyte> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L71nIzJHRwY
<Megabyte> Essa é a parte correspondente, inclusive.
<gabrielmm> drive HD 6570 para ubuntu 13.04 ajuda
<chouga> legal...
<chouga> Não faz muito meu estilo mas...
<chouga> Concerteza há quem goste
<Megabyte> *com certeza
<chouga> ia corrigir isso agora
<Megabyte> :)
<chouga> Enfim, precisa de mim para algo mais?
<Megabyte> chouga, Não, era isso. Obrigado! :)
<chouga> ok então
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<samurai_black> chouga, bom dia
<chouga> bom dia!
<samurai_black> eu até precisaria sim, pra customizar os atalhos do teclado multimidia aqui no Lubuntu (LXDE), mas, isso é mais discarament meu que real necessidade de ajuda... ;P
 * samurai_black rsrrs
<cristiano> Boa tarde pessoal!
<cristiano> No vlc tem alguma opção que em fullscreen (executando) ele oculte a barra superior do xubuntu 13.04?
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> uai cristiano automaticamete ele nao ocoulta ela não?
<cristiano> automaticamente não! usando vlc 2.0.6 no xubuntu 13.04!
<robs> Por que quando eu vo copiar algum arquivo para o pendrive ele fica falando que ainda ta copiando
<robs> ?
<samurai_black> robs, se for possivel, tira o que tá no pen e formata ele e tenta....
<samurai_black> cristiano, isso é estranho em...?
<robs> samurai_black, consegui aqui nem teria como formatar tem 62 GB de dados nele :X
<samurai_black> O.0
<samurai_black> que diacho de pen driver é esse mano?
<samurai_black> HD externo?
 * samurai_black AUHSHAHSH
<robs> samurai_black, nada são coisas que eu carrego no meu dia dia '-'
<robs> samurai_black, preciso de um HD externo pra guardar meus ebooks pdfs docs bancos de dados aplicações programas etc '-'
<robs> samurai_black, só que sempre carrego os mais importantes o resto eu jogo na nuvem no mega.co.zn ou no dropbox
<AdautoC> Boa tarde.
<AdautoC> Alguém poderia me responder uma questão sobre conexão de internet no ubuntu?
<AdautoC> Alguém poderia me responder uma questão sobre conexão de internet no ubuntu?
<AdautoC> ???
<AdautoC> Ninguém on?
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> se vou lhe ajudar não sei, mas fale ai
<AdautoC> Quando conecto a internet no Ubuntu, depois de algum tempo a internet simplesmente cai. Já reiniciei o roteador (porém, depois de alguns segundos ela torna cair).
<AdautoC> Então, a internet só volta quando eu reinicio o computador.
<AdautoC> O que posso fazer para resolver isso?
<samurai_black> me desculpa, não tenho a minima ideia do que seja isso
<samurai_black> faz o seguinte, testa em live live pen driver ou DVD
<samurai_black> e veja se continua
<samurai_black> só para experimentar
<samurai_black> ou outra distro ou OS
<AdautoC> Eu o instalei através o Wubi, o instalador do Windows.
<samurai_black> AdautoC, viu se o md5 corresponde?
<samurai_black> verificou a integridade da distro antes de instalar?
<AdautoC> Eu também já usei em live-CD o Debian, dá a mesma coisa, mas basta eu simplesmente desconectar e reconectar a internet para ele voltar e continuar contectado.
<AdautoC> Não, não verifiquei a integridade.
<samurai_black> poxa, não tenho capacidade de lhe ajudar mais que isso, aguarde que alguem aqui apareça para lhe auxiliar
<AdautoC> Compreendo... uma outra dúvida. Diariamente, quando uso o Ubuntu, aparece a janela de atualização de softwares. Tem uma maneira de executá-la manualmente?
<samurai_black> AdautoC, sim
<samurai_black> pelo terminal
<AdautoC> Qual o comando?
<samurai_black> eu desligo essas notificações ai, só atualizo pelo terminal quando eu quiser, quem é o admin do OS sou eu rsrsrs
<samurai_black> sudo apt-get update
<samurai_black> sudo apt-get upgrade
<AdautoC> Eu utilizarei o mesmo comando quando quiser atualizar o Firefox?
<samurai_black> rapaz
<samurai_black> quando você faz isso o sistema atualiza a source.list e tudo o que aparecer de atualização vai aparecer
<samurai_black> não se preocupe
<AdautoC> Ok
<AdautoC> Valeu :>
<samurai_black> eu só atualizo assim
<samurai_black> até desativo a notificação de novos sei la o que
<samurai_black> quem nada nesssa coisa sou eu
<samurai_black> auhsuahsahah
<samurai_black> tenho até 70 megas pra atualizar aqui
<samurai_black> eita
<samurai_black> vai ficar, to com minimo de saco (e velocidade de conexão) para isso
<samurai_black> rsrsr
<AdautoC> Mas não é melhor atualizar?
<AdautoC> Quando uma nova versão de um software surge, alguns hackers comparam o que mudou nessas duas versões e encontram a falha, e depois exploram-na.
<samurai_black> raapz
<samurai_black> AdautoC, não estou recomendando a você deixar de atualizar mano, cada situação é tratada de uma meneira espesifica
<samurai_black> ;)
<samurai_black> mas quem tentar me sacanear aqui que fique a vontade e tente a sorte
<samurai_black> uahshhahs
<samurai_black> ;P
<AdautoC> Pois é, invadir qualquer sistema Linux é mais complicado.
<AdautoC> ;P
<samurai_black> *especifica seria muito mais adequado
<samurai_black> rsrsr
<AdautoC> Valeu aí pela ajuda :D
<AdautoC> (primeira vez que consigo usar o IRC)
<AdautoC> At++
<samurai_black> falou
<samurai_black> quando quiser, só aparecer
<samurai_black> pena não ter lhe ajudado mais
<KoMi_KieTo> ola boa tarde
<Poca> olá KoMi_KieTo
<KoMi_KieTo> olha o velho e bom IRC
<KoMi_KieTo> eu estou querendo colocar o ubumtum no meu no meu net  vale apena
<KoMi_KieTo> ?
<KoMi_KieTo> fora que owindows  inseguro  e instavel... qual ea melhor versao
<KoMi_KieTo> pra baixar do ubuntu
<Poca> a última versão estável
<Poca> ou a LTS
<KoMi_KieTo> bvaleu
<KoMi_KieTo> !!
<samurai_black> KoMi_KieTo, instalar no net book?
<yangm> cadê os experts em hospedagem?
<yangm> rs
<Guest92765> ola comprei um netbook da philco será que o ubuntu ficaria bom nele
<Guest92765> intel aton dual core 1.6 2 gb ddr3
<Guest92765> placa grafica da intel hd graphics
<Megabyte> Guest26163, Qual vai ser a utilidade do seu PC?
<Guest92765> é mais para a net
<Guest92765> e jogos de redes sociais para meus filhos
<Guest92765> e no maximo assistir videos
<Megabyte> Guest26163, É mais que suficiente...
<Guest92765> para instala-lo a partir de um pendrive terei q baixar um programa especifico ou ja vem tipo preparado
<Megabyte> Guest26163, Você vai ter que baixar um programa específico. É mais fácil usar um DVD.
<Megabyte> Guest26163, E mais rápido também.
<Guest92765> é que no netbook nao tem dvd
<Megabyte> Guest26163, Aí é um problema... e se você precisar ler um DVD?
<Guest92765> no site posso achar um tuto
<Megabyte> Que tal comprar um drive externo?
<Megabyte> USB
<Guest92765> é uma forma
<Guest92765> ok obrigado
<RodrigO23> olaaa
<RodrigO23> Tudo bem pessoal
<optimusprimem> RodrigO23, Olá
<RodrigO23> fala mano optimus
<RodrigO23> como que tah
<optimusprimem> tranquilo
<RodrigO23> oque faz de bom por ai
<optimusprimem> estudando o 8051
<RodrigO23> ahh legal
<RodrigO23> eu tava estudando o pic 16f628
<RodrigO23> fazendo algumas coisinhas e tal
<RodrigO23> eu construi um voltimetro usando o proteus
<RodrigO23> com base no 16f716
<chouga> Boa noite pessoal!
<optimus-afk> noite
<chouga> Alguém precisa de algum tipo de ajuda?
<guto> olá! sou noob extremo em linux. gostaria de acessar um arquivo em um cartão inserido no computador.
<guto> necessito de alguma ajuda (muita...rs)
<guto> espero localizar o botão "ajuda" no linux. no windows eu sabia onde estava...
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Megabyte> chouga, Você é a primeira pessoa que eu vejo procurar alguém que precisa de ajuda... se o IRC fosse de metade de gente igual a você, o mundo seria um paraíso.
<chouga> rs
<Megabyte> chouga, Mas é verdade. :)
<chouga> Pensei que o objetivo do IRC era esse.
<chouga> Afinal, na página do Ubuntu diz que o IRC é o suporte não oficial do Ubuntu.
<Megabyte> chouga, Você ficaria surpreso quando eu entrei... queria aprender Linux e tinha um monte de gente que quase me esganava quando eu perguntava o que era um comando.
<Megabyte> chouga, O Ubuntu não existia ainda
<Megabyte> :)
<chouga> Entendo...
<chouga> Eu só tento ajudar...
<chouga> Afinal, esse é o espírito do software livre
<Megabyte> chouga, Você pretende comprar o Ubuntu pra celular?
<Megabyte> Ele parece muito bonito!
<chouga> Pretender eu pretendo, mas não no lançamento
<Megabyte> O que me parece (pelo menos por enquanto) é que ele pegou os conceitos do Windows 8 e executou certo
<Megabyte> chouga, Eu particularmente não uso o Ubuntu, mas admiro o esforço do Mark Shuttleworth em fazer alguma diferença...
<chouga> qual distro você usa?
<Megabyte> chouga, Windows 7 :)
<chouga> entendo.. meus pêsames
<Megabyte> chouga, Não é ruim... ele tem bastante estabilidade
<Megabyte> Mas eu não tô de cabeça fechada pro Linux
<yangm> opa, quem pode ajudar com centos?
<Megabyte> eu já usei Slackware, por exemplo
<chouga> soube da notícia da atualização do Windows 7?
<yangm> instalo e reinstalo o java da oracle e nada de funcionar
<yangm> chouga, que atualização é essa?
<Megabyte> chouga, Não... e faço a mesma pergunta do yangm :)
<chouga> yangm
<yangm> chouga, tentei usando yum localinstall java.rmp
<yangm> já tirei o openjdk
<guto> caro Chouga, tenho uma dúvida mas é bem básica e necessito de ajuda.
<chouga> desculpe pessoal a demora
<Megabyte> chouga, Que atualização é essa? Você me deixou curioso.
<chouga> fui atenter o telefone
<chouga> bem, vamos começar pelo yangm pois perguntou primeiro
<guto> beleza.
<yangm> o/
<chouga> para instalar o java da oracle sem problema você precisa desintalar o openjdk
<chouga> Pois se não fizeres isso pode dar alguns conflitos
<yangm> chouga, já tirei
<yangm> mas a primeira vez
<yangm> instalei o java da oracle antes de desinstalar o open
<chouga> pode ter sido isso
<chouga> desintala a instala denovo
<yangm> chouga, tentei e nada
<chouga> já desintalou?
<chouga> o java da oracle?
<yangm> sim
<chouga> qual é a sua versão do CentoOS
<chouga> ..?
<yangm> chouga, reininciei o servidor aqui e desinstalei de novo e instalei
<yangm> java -version funcionou
<yangm> valeu
<yangm> CentOS 6.alguma coisa
<chouga> conseguiu funcionar tudo?
<chouga> guto, já irei lhe atender, ok?
<guto> legal, obrigado!
<chouga> Bem, enquanto o amigo yangm não responde, vamos lá guto!
<chouga> QUal sua dúvida meu caro?
<yangm> chouga, funcionou, servidor de minecraft de pé em uma boa :)
<chouga> Que bom yangm, fico feliz em ter lhe ajudado.
<guto> hehe.. muito básica! eu tentei primeiro procurar o atalho "ajuda" no linux... porque não consigo localizar meu cartão microSD...
<chouga> Você é iniciante?
<guto> comecei a utilizar o Ubuntu a 1 mês, mais ou menos...
<guto> totalmente
<guto> noob extremo
<guto> dá até vergonha
<chouga> rs..
<chouga> Sem problemas meu caro
<chouga> Primeiramente seja muito bom vindo
<chouga> *bem vindo
<guto> obrigado!
<chouga> Não tenha vergonha de perguntar, afinal, ninguém já nasce sabendo
<chouga> qual é sua versão do ubuntu?
<guto> 12.04
<chouga> Ela esta atualizada?
<guto> creio que sim, pois a toda hora em que aparecem atualizações eu clico em "ok"
<guto> no gerenciador de atualizações
<chouga> seu problema é que você não consegue usar seu cartão de memória, certo?
<guto> na verdade não sei como localizá-lo.  sim, é  isso
<chouga> já conectou o cartão?
<guto> sim
<chouga> sabe o Unity?
<guto> não...
<chouga> Essa barra ai do lado esquerdo da tela...
<guto> achei!
<chouga> achou o cartão ou a barra?
<guto> a barra... rs.
<chouga> ok
<Megabyte> chouga, Chegou a minha vez?
<Megabyte> :)
<chouga> tire o cartão o insira-o de novo
<guto> beleza
<chouga> fique olhando para a barra para ver oque acontece
<guto> nada piscou...
<chouga> nela provavelmente aparecerá mais um ícone
<guto> opa!
<guto> beleza, chouga!!!
<chouga> conseguiu?
<guto> não, mas é que eu estava com tanta coisa aberta que agora sei onde começar a procurar.
<chouga> kkk
<chouga> sabe entrar nos seus documentos?
<guto> então vou passar a vez pro Megabyte, pra não lhe encher muito... desde já agradeço!!!
<guto> aham!
<chouga> calma meu caro
<guto> eu acho lá? o cartão?
<Megabyte> Hahahahaha
<chouga> eu estou aqui para ajudar
<guto> hhehehehe :)
<chouga> um de cada vez
<chouga> entra nos seus documentos
<guto> :)entrei > pasta pessoal > meus documentos
<guto> digo, documentos
<chouga> Encima das opções deve ter “MEU COMPUTADOR”
<chouga> Esta em "IR"
<guto> mmmm vi a pasta pessoal, aŕea de trabalho, documentos...
<guto> downloads, imagem, música, videos, sistema de arquivos
<chouga> olha este vídeo
<chouga> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwpsXb1kcck
<chouga> Lá você vai achar....
<guto> :) opa!!! legal.
<guto> obrigado, Chouga!!!
<chouga> Megabyte, chega mais...
<Megabyte> chouga, Ok, fala :)
<chouga> Você não queria ajuda?
<Megabyte> chouga, Só perguntar... você mencionou uma atualização. Que atualização é essa?
<chouga> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/windows-7/38456-atualizacao-do-windows-7-pode-inutilizar-o-seu-computador.htm
<Megabyte> chouga, Aaaaaaaaaaah, tá! :D
<Megabyte> Essa só vale pro Windows 7 32bits
<chouga> Essa atualização parou diversas empresas no dia, inclusive a que eu trabalho...
<Megabyte> O meu é 64
<Megabyte> chouga, Poxa, que droga :(
<chouga> AGora me vem a dúvida...
<Megabyte> chouga, Você acha que foi intencional?
<chouga> Como uma empresa multimilionária disponibiliza uma atualização em escala nacional e não testa antes?
<chouga> É por essas e outras que uso o Linux
<Megabyte> chouga, A Microsoft criou o Windows 8 e planeja tirar a interface clássica e forçar o "Metro"
<Megabyte> chouga, A estupidez humana não tem limites
<Megabyte> :)
<chouga> Será que uma empresa dessa merece a minha confiança a ponto de colocar todos os meus dados sensíveis em um produto que não sei exatamente o que faz e é tão conhecido por falhas?
<Megabyte> Eu acho que ainda é complicado usar o Ubuntu, considerando que eu ando usando mais o Steam, Skype... inDesign
<Megabyte> Eu penso da seguinte forma
<Megabyte> Não dá pra confiar em tudo o que você instala
<Megabyte> por exemplo, não dá pra confiar em cada linha do núcleo do Linux
<chouga> na verdade da...
<Megabyte> O que você pode fazer é dar um voto de confiança e tentar se manter seguro
<chouga> ele é livre por isso você pode ver como ele funciona
<Megabyte> chouga, Quantos anos você tem, chou?
<chouga> ja o windows...
<chouga> 18
<Megabyte> Hahaha
<Megabyte> Eu era igual você nessa idade!
<chouga> Não é essa a questão meu caro
<chouga> Quantas pessoas mechem no código do Linux diarimente?
<Megabyte> Um grupo de pessoas. A administração é mais centralizada do que você pensa.
<Megabyte> Por exemplo... uma vez os desenvolvedores do núcleo 2.4 quebraram os drivers pro mouse ps/2.
<chouga> E quantas já disseram que o Linux tem um código malicioso na source?
<Megabyte> Era só remender o código...
<Megabyte> *remendar
<Megabyte> Eu atualizei uma correção, mas mesmo assim não aceitaram
<chouga> Isso é perfeitamente aceitável, afinal, são humanos
<chouga> Eu jamais disse que o Linux é perfeito
<Megabyte> Só quero desfazer o mito de que a administração do Linux é totalmente livre
<Megabyte> não é
<Megabyte> (Eu me refiro ao código do núcleo, em particular)
<chouga> Eu tenho absoluta convicção que o Linux tem as seu lado político
<Megabyte> Ah, com certeza
<chouga> *Eu tenho absoluta convicção que o Linux tem seu lado político
<chouga> Entretanto, em relação a outros sistemas, a liberdade que ele oferece é incalculável
<Megabyte> O Linux é bom pra muita coisa, mas infelizmente tem limitações. Por exemplo, o InDesign não roda nele.
<chouga> Mas a culpa não é do Linux
<chouga> é da Adobe
<Megabyte> Não... mas eu preciso do InDesign
<Megabyte> não adianta ficar culpando ninguém
<chouga> Meu caro...
<Megabyte> o fato é que o programa que eu gosto não está disponível
<Megabyte> O Linux tem substitutos pro InDesign
<yangm> Megabyte, com a valve no linux o linux vai ganhar
<chouga> Você é perfeitamente livre para escolher o seu sistema operacional
<Megabyte> o Scribus, por exemplo
<ubuntero> Megabyte, tem que ter um culpado e é a adobe, se reclamar para o pessoal do linux eles não vão poder fazer nada, já a adobe pode fazer algo
<Megabyte> ubuntero, Eles são livres pra NÃO criar o inDesign no Linux, não?
<Megabyte> A manutenção custa dinheiro
<Megabyte> yangm, Sem dúvida a vinda da Valve pro Linux é muito bem-vinda!
<ubuntero> Megabyte, claro, totalmente livres, mas você só pode botar a culpa neles e jamais no linux por isso
<yangm> Megabyte, o software deles também custa
<Megabyte> yangm, Com certeza
<Megabyte> ubuntero, O núcleo, em particular, não tem uma ABI estável
<ubuntero> Megabyte, ?
<yangm> Megabyte, na minha opinião, você deveria experimentar fazer um hackintosh
<yangm> ou comprar um mac
<Megabyte> as interfaces são fragmentadas... a responsável por criar uma interface estável é a justamente a Canonical
<ubuntero> Megabyte, você está confundindo as coisas, linux é só o kernel
<Megabyte> O que as outras distribuições fizeram? A Canonical lançou uma família de fontes maravilhosa pro Ubuntu
<Megabyte> ubuntero, Eu tô ciente disso
<Megabyte> ubuntero, O inDesign não é um programa que necessariamente usa o núcleo.
<Megabyte> É um programa de usuário.
<ubuntero> Megabyte, ninguém tem que escrever código para interface gráfica, tem que escrever para conversar com o servidor gráfico e no máximo com o kernel
<Megabyte> yangm, Eu tentei montar um Hackintosh, mas não é a mesma coisa.
<Megabyte> É melhor comprar o Mac mesmo.
<Megabyte> Ou usar Windows.
<chouga> Não necessariamente...
<yangm> Megabyte, tenho um macbook e um hackbook
<Megabyte> yangm, haha
<yangm> ambos funcionam bem
<chouga> Tenho provas que isso não é verdade
<yangm> inclusive rodo windows 8 nos dois
<Megabyte> yangm, Você tem paciência!
<yangm> e o mac roda windows melhor que um pc
<yangm> !!!
<Megabyte> yangm, Windows 8 nos dois? Tadinhos!
<yangm> Megabyte, ah, tem fruit ninja e GTA IV
<chouga> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/produtos/central_de_videos/qual-e-o-melhor-sistema-operacional-da-atualidade
<Megabyte> chouga, O melhor sistema é o que satisfaz o que você precisa
<ubuntero> Megabyte, ++
<Megabyte> Se o OS/2 satisfaz a minha necessidade de montar um servidor melhor que o resto, então ele é o melhor :)
<chouga> Esse se outro SO fizer tudo que seu antigo faz, só que com mais rapidez, estabilidade e segurança, qual você escolheria?
<Megabyte> chouga, Claro que eu escolheria esse outro. Mas na prática, *pra mim*, isso não é realidade.
<Megabyte> Pras minhas necessidades, em particular
<chouga> ok, tens o direito de escolha
<chouga> Pessoal não vamos discutir mais pois isso não nos levará a lugar algum
<Megabyte> chouga, Eu acho uma discussão muito proveitosa se a gente discute sério. :)
<chouga> Megabyte não vai deixar de usar o Windows e nós seremos eternos amantes do Linux
<Megabyte> Eu gosto do que é útil pra mim, chouga
<chouga> entendo...
<Megabyte> Se o Android suprir a todas as minhas necessidades, eu vou usar Android
<Megabyte> e vai o PC embora
<Megabyte> No momento isso não é verdade, mas quem sabe daqui a 5 anos? 10 anos?
<yangm> chouga, cara...
<chouga> sim?
<yangm> esse homem do olhar digital chamou o LAUNCHPAD de MISSION CONTROL
<yangm> sério isso?
<chouga> vou analisar...
<yangm> Mission Control é o famoso Exposé
<yangm> puts
<Megabyte> hum?
<yangm> 3:10 em diante eu acho
<Megabyte> "Mission Control"?
<Megabyte> Que nome esqusito...
<yangm> Megabyte, http://i.imgur.com/mcvjgIC.jpg
<yangm> isso é o mission control
<yangm> chouga, viu?
<yangm> vou ali ter um infarto
<chouga> ainda não
<Megabyte> Realmente parece o Exposé, mas mais bagunçado
<yangm> Megabyte, esse é o Exposé com outro nome
<yangm> mais bagunçado? lolz
<chouga> já vi
<Megabyte> yangm, É, o Exposé em si ordena as janelas mais bonitinho
<chouga> Na verdade você se equivocou yangm
<chouga> O rapaz esta falando do um recurso da Apple
<yangm> chouga, eu também
<yangm> ele confundiu o lauchpad do mac os
<yangm> com o mission control do mac os
<yangm> ele trocou os nomes
<chouga> O lauchpad é um projeto do ubuntu
<Megabyte> yangm, O Exposé não é o sistema em que você põe o mouse no canto e ele ordena as janelas?
<yangm> chouga, o Mac OS X Mountain Lion tem um recurso chamado Lauchpad
<yangm> Megabyte, tá falando disso? http://i.imgur.com/KpRy5nA.jpg
<yangm> chouga, que mostra os apps com ícones grandes e talz
<Megabyte> Sim
<yangm> Megabyte, tem o mssion control que mostra todos os apps e oculta as janelas dos apps, só mostra uma
<yangm> e tem o exposé para aplicativo atual
<Megabyte> Ah
<chouga> ah, sim
<Megabyte> Não deixa de ser um nome estranho
<Megabyte> :)
<yangm> hehehe
<Megabyte> Parece que destoa...
<Megabyte> yangm, O que eu gostei na Apple foi que eles pegaram todos os recursos da interface e realmente aperfeiçoaram devagar
<Megabyte> Parece que a Canonical entendeu o segredo
<Megabyte> :)
<chouga> isso é irrisório afinal, eu queria somente mostrar para o Megabyte as difeenças operacionais básicas do ubuntu
<yangm> chouga, e o cara falando que o ubuntu é o mais leve por que consegue rodar do pendrive?
<yangm> quer dizer que o arch não é leve, por que precisa instalar?
<yangm> ou o debian netinstall?
<chouga> na verdade ele é mais leve em todos os sentidos
<chouga> ubuntu tem 5GB
<chouga> Windows tem 15GB
<yangm> chouga, sinto saudades da época que o olhar digital prestava
<yangm> chouga, arch linux usa menos de 2gb instalado, se não me engano
<chouga> Mac então nem se fala...
<yangm> chouga, Mac (quando em um mac) morde vários gb pra partição de recuperação
<yangm> depois pro OS
<yangm> nem cabe mais em um dv
<yangm> *dvd
<yangm> precisa de pendrive
<chouga> Ainda assim ocupa um espaço gigantesco
<Megabyte> chouga, O Windows tem mais drivers para vários dispositivos. O Ubuntu tenta compensar isso carregando os drivers da internet.
<Megabyte> Mas é sempre bom ter vários deles no disco.
<yangm> e o ubuntu lá, na humildade do cd
<chouga> Na verdade não
<yangm> Megabyte, na verdade o kernel do ubuntu carrega drivers genéricos
<yangm> raramente você precisa de internet pra um driver
<yangm> apenas em casos especiais, como impressoras, que nenhum sistema carrega
<chouga> A grande maioria dos drivers de dispositivos já são suportados de alguma forma pelo kernel linux
<chouga> Mais uma pro Linux.. kkk
<yangm> chouga, em termos de drivers o mac em um mac ganha
<Megabyte> chouga, Placas de som Asus Xonar.
<Megabyte> Os drivers pra Linux não são bons.
<Megabyte> O som em si é.
<Megabyte> O problema é que eles não reiniciam a placa quando o sistema desliga
<chouga> O grande calcanhar de Aquiles no Linux são jogos, placas de vídeo e programas específicos.
<Megabyte> Se você vai pro Windows, a placa fica com o som distorcido até você desligar e ligar de novo direto no Windows
<yangm> chouga, nem tanto, Steam no linux tá mudando isso
<chouga> Mas não chega nem perto dos jogos para Windows
<yangm> A valve está pedindo para as fabricantes de GPUs criarem drivers melhores
<yangm> está portando seus jogos
<chouga> Sim
<Fredson> Fredson
<yangm> e a maioria dos jogos de dev independente já roda ou vai rodar em linux
<chouga> Não falei que sempre será o calcanhar de Aquiles
<yangm> sim
<chouga> Falei que HOJE esses são...
<Megabyte> Ainda faltam jogões... pelo menos já tem alguns como Amnésia
<Megabyte> :)
<Megabyte> *Amnesia
<yangm> eu acredito que hoje já não é o maior problema do linux
<yangm> 2011 talvez
<Megabyte> yangm, Vamos dar tempo ao tempo nesse quesito. :)
<yangm> mas 2013, o problema é o Secure Boot da M$
<Megabyte> Se o Steam continuar indo bem no Linux, realmente vai acontecer uma revolução.
<Megabyte> yangm, A Microsoft anda vacilando sério desde o Vista.
<chouga> ubuntu já resolveu isso no 13.04
<Megabyte> O Linux só perdeu oportunidades de dominar o mercado.
<Mandr4k> Boa Noite
<yangm> windows 8 é uma furada. Mas eu adoro ouvir o som de achieviment unlocked do xbox no pc no win8 rs
<Mandr4k> que saudade do mirccccc
<Mandr4k> :D
<Megabyte> Mandr4k, Boa noite! :)
<chouga> Boa Noite!!
<Megabyte> Enfim
<yangm> se o ubuntu 13.04 existisse com steam na época do vista...
<Megabyte> se a Canonical continuar mantendo a decisão firme dela de não mudar a interface a cada vez que o Windows muda...
<yangm> pouts, M$ falia
<Megabyte> se ela continuar coerente...
<Mandr4k> galera to baixando o ubuntu server
<Megabyte> ela vai ganhar espaço
<Mandr4k> qual melhor versao
<chouga> 12.04
<yangm> A canonical está fazendo algo lindo
<chouga> para servidor
<yangm> estão escrevendo o próprio servidor gráfico
<Mandr4k> chouga voce diz é melhor do que a 13.04
<Mandr4k> eu ja tinha a 12.04
<yangm> e vão criar a interface gráfica de uma maneira que roda em TVs, tablets, smartphones, e PCs
<Mandr4k> faz tempinho queria saber se teve muitas mudanças
<yangm> com o mesmo código, mas se adaptando as necessidades
<yangm> isso é lindo
<Megabyte> yangm, É basicamente o que o Windows 8 tentou ser, mas não conseguiu
<Megabyte> por pura arrogância
<yangm> Megabyte, nem perto o win8 chegou
<Megabyte> yangm, Sim
<Megabyte> Mas o conceito de convergência é o mesmo
<yangm> me diga, xbox, surface e windows phone phone, têm o mesmo sitema?
<Megabyte> a diferença é que o Ubuntu executou o conceito certinho
<Megabyte> yangm, Xbox provavelmente não
<yangm> windows 8 com aquele desktop ali, mal encaixado?
<Megabyte> o Surface e o Windows 8 sim
<Megabyte> yangm, O Windows 8 funciona maravilhosamente bem numa tela de toque
<yangm> o modo desktop do windows 8 é como o modo windows xp do windows 7
<Megabyte> só que a MS achou que podia se dar bem empurrando goela abaixo a interface pra todo mundo
<yangm> patético
<Megabyte> o que criou antipatia
<Megabyte> yangm, Eu não quero usar uma interface de toque pra ser produtivo
<yangm> o ubuntu é o mesmo sistema em tudo, e adapta a interface conforme o dispositivo
<Megabyte> yangm, É aí que tá o brilho
<Megabyte> ele é e não é o mesmo sistema em tudo
<Megabyte> ele parece ser o mesmo sistema
<Megabyte> mas ele se adapta sem você perceber
<yangm> Megabyte, na verdade vai ser o mesmo sistema
<yangm> você vai poder rodar, por exemplo, programas de pcs em um android
<Megabyte> yangm, A base é a mesma, mas ele se comporta diferente quando percebe que só tem o toque disponível
<yangm> desde que tenha um monitor para tal
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-28
<moskabit> boa noite
<moskabit> estou tentando funcionar o ç no eterm alguem pode ajudar
<moskabit> ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dhq> some one who is in portugal and who speaks english please ping me
<Tony35> bom dia, reinstalei meu ubuntu 14.04 e agora ta dando um problema no lancador. A função "desbloqueio do lançador" nao esta funcionando. como posso corrigir isso? ja procurei pelo google e nao encontrei nada que me ajudasse
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Edjalmo> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu (dual-boot com windows 7) 13.10 e atualizei em seguida para o 14.04, mas agora não consigo acessar site que tenha usuário/senha. O que faço?
<mirqui> mas vc tem a senha do site ?
<Edjalmo> Sim. E qualquer site que tenha usuário e senha: facebook, tumblr, netflix...
<mirqui> dá alguma mensagem de erro ?
<Edjalmo> Não, só aquela mensagem dizendo que não consegui se conectar a internet.
<Edjalmo> Mas com outros sites funciona.
<mirqui> ai não sei cara , uso o 12.04
<mirqui> mas vc viu se não é problemas com suas senhas ?
<Edjalmo> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu (dual-boot com windows 7) 13.10 e atualizei em seguida para o 14.04, mas agora não consigo acessar site que tenha usuário/senha. O que faço?
<mirqui> o hggdh e o subzero são avançados , tenta eles
<Edjalmo> Tá bom, valeu!
<ilss> putz ja aconteceu isso comigo, se o cara voltar fala pra ele verificar a data do sistema se está certa, o problema na verdade é com sites que usem SSL . não sei, no meu caso nem o google entrava
<maicon> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 64x em meu pc mais nao esta dando boot eu baixei ele em formato iso ai usei o daemons tools e gravei as pasta no dvd mais ele nao reconhece como faço para poder instala-lo
<Renato_> como posso liberar o outlook no ufw
<Renato_> ?
<Renato_> ?
<snuggets> olá
<snuggets> alguém vivo aqui?
<snuggets> alguém aí?
<gabriell> snuggets: olá. Alguma dúvida?
<snuggets> fazia muuuito tempo que eu não acessava irc
<snuggets> achei que só ia ter alguns bots aqui
<snuggets> estou procurando como instalar o ubuntu 14.04 via pendrive
<snuggets> mas já achei
<snuggets> valeu
<snuggets> bom saber que as pessoas ainda usam irc
<gabriell> snuggets: eu costumo usar o unetbootin. Funciona bem: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<gabriell> snuggets: ainda tem gente aqui :) Mas geralmente só respondem as dúvidas quando alguém pergunta
<snuggets> vocês defendem o ubuntu fervorosamente ou discutem sobre uma melhor distribuição de linux, dependendo da situação
<snuggets> por exemplo, eu trabalho com ubuntu desktop, para desenvolvimento com geany e navegadores em geral
<snuggets> vocês teriam alguma outra distribuição para indicar além do ubuntu
<snuggets> por exemplo, no ubuntu que eu instalo, nem o alt+tab funciona
<gabriell> eu uso xubuntu e gosto muito
<snuggets> vem com aquela interface gráfica ruim, mas tem que instalar o fallbac
<snuggets> fallback**
<snuggets> classi
<snuggets> classic..
<snuggets> ruim que tem que configurar tudo
<gabriell> costumo usar xubuntu e debian
<gabriell> usava ubuntu, mas começou a ficar meio pesado no meu notebook
<snuggets> vou instalar esse ubuntu 14.04
<snuggets> tu sabe algum jeito rápido de ativar o alt+tab, ou se no 14.04 já vem isso nativo?
<gabriell> quando eu usava, era nativo
<gabriell> mas não vou saber te dizer
<gabriell> bom, usei até o 12.10 e era nativo
<ddaawwyy> tenho megaware modelo meganote kripton k, como faço para instalar drive de Ethernet, Wireless, Webcam, CardReader, video sendo que, quero colocar linux
<ddaawwyy> meu fabricante não tem os drive para linux
<ddaawwyy> todo fala portugues mesmo
<ilss> se for o ubuntu, tem grande suporte para drivers, é provável que tudo funcione bem. Você pode testar usando o live cd
<ddaawwyy> <ILSS> quero ter certesa pq quero baixar e istalar
<ilss> se funcionar no live cd vai funcionar quando vc instalar
<ddaawwyy> não o linux vai reconher todos meu drive pq quando formato meu notbook tenho que istalar tudo de novo
<ddaawwyy> esse foram quando fala ingles ele traduz intendi
<ddaawwyy> mais o netflix vai rodar legal
<ddaawwyy> tem muita gente aqui não tinha intendido direito quando eu intalar o linux no pc ele vai reconhecer meu carros que tem no notebook
<th1nk> alguem sabe o comando para reinstalar o unity via terminal?
<th1nk> Alguem pode me ajudar... com o registro de um canal ?
<ilss> registro de canal?
<th1nk> é eu queria registrar o canalk ubuntu-bahia
<th1nk> diz que já está registrado no meu nick
<th1nk> mas não sei como administrar ele
<ilss> ./msg chanserv help
<ilss> se for o owner pode administrar com os comandos do chanserv tem a lista la
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fabianomarechal> bom dia
<astroo-> fabianomarechal  ola
<Sergioo> Pessoal a maioria dos ícones no menu de configuração de sistema sumiram, alguém podeira me ajuda?
<Sergioo> http://gyazo.com/dbebc4f1d70ea92bdaa4f37dc3ae0f88
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Reginaldo> Boa tarde!"
<symon_> Alguem ai tem feito projeto de automacao com arduino?
<symon_> na verdade, boa noite primeiro
<astroo-> symon_  ola
<astroo-> aqui tem pessoal que as pessoas sao bots...
<luck> sou iniciante é que instalei o ubuntu 14-4 adicinei alguns pacotes mas não gostei se eu desisntalar ficará como anteriormente?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<luck> ok
<luck> bye
<fabianomarechal> astroo: olá. Peguei no sono, mas estou de volta já
<astroo-> ola
<aguiar91> boa noite
<aguiar91> finalmente consigui instalar ubuntu no meu notebook
<astroo-> ola
<aguiar91> mas no entanto o bluetoh nao funciona
<aguiar91> alguem pode me ajudar
<aguiar91> ????????????????????
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-29
<th1nk> Alguem aqui é da Bahia?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<salomao> Pessoal , preciso de uma ajuda aqui
<salomao> eu não estou consiguindo resolver o problema  Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /.”
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<salomao> ok ;)
<omelete> quais erros?
<salomao> O erro que apresenta é esse :  Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /.
<salomao> mas não especifica qual
<th1nk> <salomao> vou te passar um link que pode te ajudar. é em inglẽs... tem algum problema?
<omelete> '/ é a raiz
<omelete> para verificar é o fsck
<salomao> Não tem problema, mas acho que já vi uns forums em inglês  mas não consigui fazer o que estavam pedindo
<omelete> mas creio q tem q tá desmontando
<omelete> tem q usar um livecd
<salomao> fuc* , isso pode ser a falta de espaço no HD ?
<omelete> acho q ñ
<salomao> Então o que eu tenho que fazer é usa rum Livecd ?
<omelete> salomao,  vc msm particionou o disco ou foi automatico?
<salomao> foi automatico
<omelete> então ñ é espaço
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<subzer0_> omelete
<subzer0_> belo nickname
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dk_millares> ciao astroo-
<Rudolf> dk_millares: e ae claudio
<dk_millares> fmz Rudolf?
<subzer0_> KurtKraut
<subzer0_> ta ae?
<subzer0_> Rudolf ja rodou ircd?
<KurtKraut> subzer0_, sim
<subzer0_> [KurtKraut]: sabe linkar ircd ptlink?
<astroo-> ciao
<subzer0_> astroo- se sabe linkar?
<astroo-> o que?
<subzer0_> eskece
<astroo-> ok
<treidi> preciso de uma ajuda
<treidi> tem como eu configurar o meu sistema para não entrar em hibernação quando eu abaixo a tela do meu note só que fazendo isso pelo livecd, usando só o terminal?
<KurtKraut> treidi, tem sim, no 'Configurações do sistema'
<treidi> mas em configuraçoes do sistema eu preciso estar no meu sistema principal. queria saber se tem como fazer isso a partir do livecd
<KurtKraut> treidi, Tem como fazer a partir do LiveCD sim, As configurações do sistema ficam no mesmo lugar seja instalado, seja no livecd
<treidi> é que eu fiz só que quando reiniciei sem usar o livecd a configuraçao nao foi gravada na rpiincipal
<treidi> *principal
<treidi> a configuraçao some
<treidi> é que estou com um problema na tela. sempre que eu ligo o meu note eu tenho que baixar a tela e levantar para a aparecer a imagem
<treidi> mas como ele está no mode de hibernar sempre que faço isso eu nao consigo entrar no sistema que instalei no hd.
<treidi> so to conseguindo entrar pelo livecd
<treidi> no livecd eu coloco a opçao de nao fazer nada quando a tela é abaixada mas quando tento ligar o sistema que esta instalado no meu hd e abaixo a tela ele entra em hibernaçao. nao tem como mudar isso pelo livecd e afetar diretamente o sistema que esta instalado no meu hd?
<dk_millares> nao tem
<dk_millares> livecd é um sistema a cada vez q é iniciado
<dk_millares> basicamente isso
<treidi> uhmmmm... entendi.
<treidi> isso é muito ruim
<treidi> vou ter que formatar o computador de novo
<dk_millares> pq?
<treidi> pq nao tem como eu iniciar ele sem eu configurar o sistema de hibernação
<treidi> quando eu instalei unão precisei abaixar a tela no meu note
<treidi> dai o lance é fazer a mudança no sistema assim que formatar e instalar de novo
<treidi> a não ser que tenha como mudar o sistema de energia pelo livecd
<dk_millares> sinceramente nao entendi oq quis dizer com abaixar a tela
<dk_millares> fechar mesmo treidi?
<treidi> sim fechar o note e subir a tela de novo
<dk_millares> confuso td isso haha
<treidi> sempre que eu faço isso a imagem volta. mas como eu instalei agora o 14.04 eu esqueci de configurar pra ele nao hibernar quando faço isso]
<treidi> hahahah sim...
<treidi> é muito azar tbm
<Rudolf> dk_millares: nanar
<dk_millares> pelo q entendi seria somente vc entrar normalmente e configurar pra nao hibernar
<Rudolf> dk_millares: fuiz
<dk_millares> simples
<dk_millares> flw
<treidi> sim.
<dk_millares> entao
<dk_millares> simples
<treidi> por isso que tava tentando pelo liivecd. pq pelo sistema direto eu nao consigo entrar
<dk_millares> nossa, entao quer dizer q nao boota?
<dk_millares> pelo sistema msm
<treidi> eu nem consigo ver a pagna inicial para colocar a minha senha e iniciar ele
<treidi> mas ele esta todo certo. instalei com a minha senha, coloquei o fundo, instalei progrmas, só esqueci de mudar o gerenciador de energia
<treidi> dai quando ele inicia e eu tenho que fechar a tela, ele hiberna
<treidi> pq so aparece a imagem na tela quando eu abaixo e levanto ela
<dk_millares> q fita
<dk_millares> vai entender ne
<dk_millares> e com um monitor externo, msm coisa?
<treidi> nao tem como eu entrar no meu sistema principal colocando a minha senha pelo livecd?
<treidi> sim, com o monitor
<treidi> acho qu deve ser um problema do cabo flat
<dk_millares> q coincidencia, estou lendo sobre isso agora treidi, tem sim pelo live; o processo se chama chroot
<dk_millares> na hr do boot nao tem mais a opçao failsafe?
<treidi> ae!!!! como faço?
<treidi> uhmmmmm...
<dk_millares> rá
<dk_millares> hahaha
<treidi> mas no modo de segurança ele nao entra com a configuração basica original?
<treidi> digo, de entrar em hibernação quando abaixo a tela?
<dk_millares> entao, aconselho q tente bootar no failsafe, o classico modo seguro. se nao conseguir vai ter q ler um pouco pra entender o conceito de chroot
<treidi> uhmmmm... essa do failsafe foi uma bela sacada!
<dk_millares> treidi: nao sei tbm, estou aqui pq tenho usado lubuntu um pouco no trabalho :S
<dk_millares> tenta de failsafe primeiro cara
<dk_millares> la vc ve se configura treidi
<dk_millares> vai q da
<treidi> vou fazer isso. se nao der dou uma lida sobre o chroot
<dk_millares> chroot eu ja fiz pelo gentoo e knoppix
<treidi> beleza galera. vou tentar essas soluções ai
<dk_millares> mas era trampo bem tecnico, fica dificil de falar com meia duzia de linhas cara
<treidi> brigadão mesmo pela ajuda
<dk_millares> ok treidi, boa sorte
<treidi> fui!!! e valeu!
<dk_millares> (y)
<subz> kurtkraut
<subz> http://ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br/ubuntu/
<subz> lol
<alvaro> estou enfrentado o problema um problema na central de programas, toda vez que a abro ela fica indicando que está "baixando" alguma coisa   http://imagebin.org/308125
<alvaro> só que não tem nada :O
<alvaro> o que pode ser isso?
<Andersonvieirape> bom dia gente
<Andersonvieirape> estou com um problema de teclado no vi
<Andersonvieirape> minha tecla backspace (apagar) não funciona corretamente,
<Andersonvieirape> alguem sabe algo?
<Andersonvieirape> alguem sabe como resolver esse problema?
<gabriell> Andersonvieirape: você tá usando o vi mesmo ou o vim?
<Andersonvieirape> vi
<gabriell> Eu te aconselho a usar o vim. É menos complicado que o vi
<sistematico> Eu já aconselho a usar o nano, mais simples ainda.
<sistematico> heh
<gabriell> sistematico: sim, ele me disse em private que estava começando com linux e o aconselhei a usar o nano
<gabriell> sistematico: :)
<barna> alguma ideia de como eu posso criar um usuario no meu ubuntu, que quando ele deslogue tudo q ele fez seja "apagado" e quando re-logue volte tudo como era antes?
<barna> tentei um chmod 555 na pasta do usuario, mas ai num consigo entrar.
<vini1983rj> problemas com ubuntu 14.02
<vini1983rj> 14.04
<barna> vini1983rj, não temos bola de cristal...... se vc não falar qual o problema, não poderemos te ajudar!
<vini1983rj> desculpe amigo
<vini1983rj> os hotcorners não estão funcionando
<treidi> Boa tarde
<treidi> estou precisando de uma ajuda
<treidi> tentei configurar o sistema para ele não entrar em modo suspensão quando eu fecho a tampa do notebook
<treidi> fiz esses passo aqui
<treidi> Passo 1. Abra um terminal (Usando o Dash ou pressionando as teclas CTRL+ALT+T)
<treidi> Passo 2. Execute o comando abaixo para abrir o arquivo de configuração via editor de textos Gedit:  sudo gedit /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<treidi> Passo 3. Encontre a linha #HandleLidSwitch=suspend, remova o símbolo # e mude-a para o comportamento correspondente ao que deseja usar.
<treidi> Para não fazer nada, use isso:  HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<treidi> Salve o arquivo e feche-o.
<treidi> Execute o comando abaixo ou simplesmente reinicie o computador, para aplicar as alterações;  sudo restart systemd-logind
<treidi> fiz tudo isso so que apareceu a mensagem:
<treidi> Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<treidi> E agora, o que faço? Alguém tem alguma idéia?
<treidi> alguém tem alguma ideia?
<mkevison> hi
<mkevison> Bom dia
<mkevison> Boa tarde
<nautilusONE> Olá, pessoas! novato aqui. ;)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<byte48> boa noite nuno_nunes
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Juara_mix> ola
<astroo-> ola
<nautilusONE> ooopa
<astroo-> ola
<nautilusONE> :D
<carlos_> Boa noite, alguem pode me dar uma dica de programa parecido com o DVDShirink para o querido Ubuntu 14.04?
<omelete> esse app era para q msm?
<omelete> qbrar trava dvd?
<omelete> nem lembro tpo q ñ uso
<carlos_> Cara, para comprimir um DVD9 para DVD 5
<omelete> era msm
<carlos_> algo do tipo, comprimir uma imagem de DVD de 9 gb para uma imagem de 4.7 gb...
<omelete> tu ñ tem gravador dl?
<omelete> midia é uns 2 reais
<alvaro_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ProgramasEquivalentes
<carlos_> na verdade, nao tenho midia DL
<carlos_> sim sim, é que tenho meio tubo parado aqui
<alvaro_> carlos_ quem sabe te ajuda
<astroo-> carlos_  ola
<omelete> tiver midia dl só gravar
<carlos_> vou dar uma olhada
<carlos_> obrigado
<omelete> tem q ver se esses filmes dvd 9gb tem layerbreak ou se grava direto
<carlos_> antigamente existia o K9copy, mas parou a distribuição e nao tem mais nada...
<carlos_> testando o Acidrip
<carlos_> Galera, obrigado pela ajuda e atenção, tenho que dar uma saida.
<carlos_> depois volto pra contar se deu certo
<carlos_> obrigado novamente, abraço e boa noite
<astroo-> ate
<omelete> t+
<nautilusONE> estou feliz hoje
<nautilusONE> :)
<nautilusONE> acabei de ver meu nome na lista de chamados na universidade
<nautilusONE> \o/
<jjr> alguem pode me ajudar, na instalação do java no ubuntu
<jjr> como posso instalar java no ubuntu?
<nautilusONE> jjr, ola, sabe um pouco de inglês?
<jjr> não muito, mas pode prosseguir
<nautilusONE> jjr, certo. conheço um site que me ajudou bastante na instalação do java: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/install-oracle-java-6-7-or-8-ubuntu-14-04/
<jjr> ok
<jjr> vou me informar
<nautilusONE> jjr, fiz a instalação seguindo os passos lá, sou novato no ubuntu
<nautilusONE> jjr, e estou gostando bastante :D
<jjr> tambem sou novato no ubuntu
<jjr> verdade, o sistema é bem legal
<nautilusONE> jjr, ah, eu instalei a versão 7 do java
<jjr> to fazendo a instalacao agora, conforme vc me orientou
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<nautilusONE> opa, boa noite :)
<byte48> boa noite o/
<nautilusONE> jjr, avisa se conseguir
<nautilusONE> jjr, hoje a tarde o mirror da oracle estava MUITO lento, demorei muito pra fazer a instalação :/
<jjr> nautilusONE, a instalação terminou
<jjr> vou ver se funciona agora
<nautilusONE> jjr, ok
<jjr> muito obrigado
<nautilusONE> jjr, :D
<jjr> ola, nautilusONE, ficou bom d+
<jjr> valeu
<nautilusONE> jjr, disponha :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-30
<xGrind> alguem ae usando ubuntu 14.04?
<alvaro> eu estou
<hggdh> xGrind: desde 5 meses atras :-)
<xGrind> hggdh, vc nao conta kk
<hggdh> heh
<xGrind> hggdh, sabe pq o chromium está bugado no 14.04? coloquei o lubuntu no notebook, e meu pai estava reclamando que aparecia nada quando digitava. coloquei o chrome e está normal. só o chromium mesmo q está estranho
<alvaro> XGrind o que houve?
<xGrind> alvaro, o chromium no ubuntu 14.04 está com um bug, que não aparece nada quando você digita.
<alvaro> no meu tá normal
<alvaro> só tá mais lento que o Firefox
<xGrind> estranho. e falando em firefox, já testou a versão 29? acabei de atualizar. está bem mais bonito e mais rapido :D
<alvaro> tô nela tá bem diferente
<alvaro> sumiu a barra de status
<alvaro> de vez
<xGrind> ninguem usava mesmo. a barra de extesoes que ficava ali, foi la pra cima
<alvaro> o chromium tambem mudou a posição dos botoes do ubuntu
<alvaro> ficou parecido com o Windows
<subz> xGrind
<subz> alvaro qal servidor é bom?
<alvaro> servidor para que?
<alvaro> qual necessidade?
<xGrind> qual versão?
<alvaro> xGrind é comigo?
<alvaro> porcaria o Flash tá de mal com o mozzila 29
<Acesar> instalei ubuntu 14.04  a resolução ficou 800 x 600... como faço para melhorar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<cl3ric> Boa noite pessoal!!!
<cl3ric> uma pergunta... alguém aí já tentou usar o Apache Hadoop no Ubuntu Server????
<KurtKraut> cl3ric, As perguntas do tipo 'alguém' costumam levar a nenhum tipo de resposta aqui mas é um software popular, certamente tem gente por aí utilizando em larga escala.
<astroo-> ola
<Thales> Boas
<cl3ric> KurtKraut... eu sei... mas como sou novo aqui... achei que alguém tivesse essa experiência...
<cl3ric> eu tou montando um cluster hadoop caseiro...
<cl3ric> e quero ver como será a experiência...
<hggdh> xGrind: eu uso o chromium-browser, não o chrome
<hggdh> chromium, even
<hggdh> (ou seja, a versão do Ubuntu, não a da google.
<xGrind> hmm
<nautilusONE> hggdh, tem mta diferença entre os dois?
<xGrind> hggdh, não sei se voce pode me ajudar, mas vou perguntar. estou fazendo um trabalho pra faculdade, e minha intenção é informatizar uma empresa, mas usando só software livre. E pra isso, teria que dar suporte aos funcionários, e a distro seria o Ubuntu. Sabe me dizer, como funciona esse esquema de treinamento?
<hggdh> nautilusONE: um é totalmente sobre o controle da Google, outro é a versão free
<hggdh> xGrind: qual sistema de treinamento?
<nautilusONE> hggdh, interessante... depois testarei :)
<xGrind> hggdh, treinamento pra funcionários se familiarizarem com o S.O.
<hggdh> xGrind: se estás a falar do suporte fornecido pela Canonical, não sei o estado atual (não mais trabalho para a Canonical). Mas o que ouvi é que era bom -- e conheci alguns da área de suporte, e eles são bons
<hggdh> inclusive tinha um basileiro (a morar no Canadá, mas mesmo assim)
<hggdh> mas tem outros grupos que também trabalham na área de suporte/treinamento, é claro.
<xGrind> hggdh, acho que não precisa ser direto da Canonical. E' na verdade não é pratica. Pegamos um trabalho pronto de outro grupo, com proposta para uma empresa, e entramos com a parte de T.I. Redes, quantidades de computadores, softwares utilizados, sistema operacional. Essas coisas.
<hggdh> ah, legal. E vão também a dar treinamento?
<xGrind> Aí pensei em procurar saber como funciona a parte do treinamento, ou suporte mesmo. O valor, e o tempo de suporte fornecido. Pra depois ver quanto tempo leva para a empresa começar a ter lucro.
<xGrind> hggdh, entendeu mais ou menos? kk
<hggdh> ah, isto não sei, estou fora do mercado brasileiro faz tempos...
<hggdh> mas outros por cá provavelmente saberiam -- KurtKraut vem à mente, por exemplo
<xGrind> Vlw. Não precisa ser exato também. A professora não vai sair pesquisando kk.
<hggdh> heh
<xGrind> Mas mesmo assim obrigado :)
<hggdh> só posso dar valores da terra de Marlboro
<hggdh> (e, aqui, o custo da mão de obra circula entre $70 a $200 por hora)
<KurtKraut> xGrind, Quanto a suporte o valor varia muito. Você encontrará diferenças de mais de 10x no mercado.
<hggdh> eu não aceitaria um contracto por $70 a hora. $120, e acima, poderia pensar
<hggdh> e, treinamento, normalmente $5,000 ou mais por semana
<xGrind> hmm. Quanto tempo mais ou menos de treinamento? 4 semanas? Ou é pouco?
<hggdh> depende do que estamos treinando... e quão detalhado iremos. Normalmente, para cada producto (ou "familia"), uma semana. LibreOffice, se considerarmos tudo, e indo leve, pelo menos duas semanas
<hggdh> bah, estou a escrever pt-PT
<xGrind> hggdh, valeu :)
<xGrind> KurtKraut, :)
<hggdh> quanto ao LibreOffice -- novamente como exemplo, tens dois tipos diferentes de treinamento: LibreOffice para o neófito (jamais viu comutador na vida), e differenças entre o LibreOffice e MsOffice
<hggdh> alias, é nisto que FOSS dá dinheiro -- suporte e treinamento
 * hggdh volta ao whisky
<xGrind> bebendo essas horas? Kk
<hggdh> bem são apenas 21:48 por cá...
<xGrind> aqui sao 23:49
<hggdh> as vantagens do fuso horário...
<xGrind> ;D
<hggdh> de qualquer forma -- para os que ficam -- l'Haim, prost, saúde, santé, etc
<xGrind> o/
<subz> http://irc.usodro.ga/radiomaconha.mp3.asx
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<internetlivre> boa tarde...estou com um lap top positivo premium p337bquando vou instalar o ubuntu,não reconhece o teclado...como faço em?
<mirqui> procura o hggdh e o subzero , eles são avançados
<toni_> Pessoal como é o nome daquela ferramenta que instalo o ubuntu junto com windows de forma fácil
<toni_> ?
<internetlivre> usb creator toni
<internetlivre> toni com q sistema voce tá?
<toni_> windows 8.1
<toni_> encontrei aqui
<toni_> chama wubi
<toni_> não me lembrava deste nome
<internetlivre> isso mesmo
<internetlivre> eu pensei q voce estava com ubuntu
<toni_> ubuntu está na versão 14.x
<toni_> o wubi instala essa versão?
<internetlivre> creio q sim...
<toni_> estou lendo aqui parece que foi descontinuado na versão 12.04
<toni_> vou ver se instalo pelo pen drive mesmo
<toni_> vlw o suporte
<toni_> boa tarde
<toni_> só basta aprender a instalar via usb kkkkkk
<internetlivre> é assim q faço...falu boa tarde p voce tambem
<internetlivre> q ferramenta eu uso p fazer um pendriver bootavel com o win xp no ubuntu 12.04?
<Emilio_Eiji> acho que da pra fazer com o dd
<Emilio_Eiji> sudo dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdX
<internetlivre> num dá eu tentei,bom pelo menos com o 7 nao deu
<internetlivre> com o yumi será q dá?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Lucas_> E aí pessoa!
<astroo-> ola
<Lucas_> Alguém online que saiba sobre SMTP, servidores de e-mail?
<Ruffles> Boa noite
<Ruffles> Seus nerds!
<Ruffles> hehehe
<cyanoroma> Ruffles-> Boa-noite!
<cyanoroma> Ruffles-> Seu louco!
<Ruffles> Louco mesmo... Paguei 2700 num Mac Mini :S
<astroo-> ola
<cyanoroma> astroo--> Ola!
<Ruffles> Já pode fazer offtopic aqui ou isso ainda é proibido por essas bandas?
<astroo-> ola
<licensed> Ruffles, nao pode. é só ler as regras do topico
<cyanoroma> Temos que ser racionais e moderados, quando há diversas pessoas conversando sobre assuntos diversos e uma pergunta sobre o Ubuntu, devemos parar de poluir o chat e atendê-lo, afinal, o propósito inicial é a discussão aberta sobre o Ubuntu, entretanto, quando houver pouca atividade no canal, não vejo problema de haver conversas mais “triviais”.
<Ruffles> nah, what a major buzzkill!
<Ruffles> ;)
<cyanoroma> Mas, sempre sabendo qual é o verdadeiro objetivo do canal.
<cyanoroma> Ruffles-> Creio que bandidos digam o mesmo sobre a polícia. Quem está certo?
<Ruffles> apelou hein! mas tá de boa, irei me recolher a minha insignificância, a espera de alguem que pergunte pra que serve o 'sudo' e coisas do gênero
<gghe> não consigo instalar o ubuntu 14.04
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Em que momento tens problema?
<gghe> só fica escrito ubuntu e não sai da tela roxa
<gghe> como se estivesse carregando
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Quanto tempo mais ou menos, isso ocorre?
<gghe> deixei duas horas o pc ligado
<gghe> e nao conseguiu instalar.
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Realmente, duas horas é um tempo fora do comum para se carregar uma interface.
<Ruffles> gghe: qual é o modelo do seu pc/notebook ?
<gghe> acer
<gghe> so um minuto
<gghe> vou olhar o nome da placa
<gghe> 1 tb core i5
<gghe> placa asus
<gghe> **acer
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Há diversas causas para esse problema.
<gghe> qual a mais comum?
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Estás a instalar a partir de um DVD?
<gghe> não de um pen-drive
<cyanoroma> gghe-> A mais comum é a imagem não ser corretamente gravada do DVD.
<gghe> mas estou instalando de um pen drive
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Ou, não ser corretamente gravada em um pendrive.
<gghe> mas já gravei três veses
<cyanoroma> *pen drive
<gghe> o que faço
<gghe> ?
<cyanoroma> gghe-> E como você teve a certeza que estava gravando corretamente?
<Ruffles> gghe: qual é o modelo do notebook? pode ser que travou por incompatibilidade. aconteceu isso no meu notebook dell.
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Relaxam irei lhe ajudar...
<cyanoroma> *relaxa
<internetlivre> boa noite.estou com um positivo premium p337b,quando vou intalar o ubuntu 12.04,não funciona o teclado,como faço?
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Você conhece o virtualbox?
<gghe> sim
<gghe> já até usei
<Ruffles> internetlivre: não funciona ou funciona, mas as teclas ficam trocadas?
<gghe> mas estou no windows xp e eleta muito lento
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Faça o seguinte: crie uma máquina virtual e peça para bootar pela imagem do Ubuntu.
<gghe> utilizei o Life USB
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Fique tranquilo, não exigirá muito do PC.
<internetlivre> não funciona nada Ruffles,nenhum teclado
<gghe> sim no virtual box ele rod
<gghe> Isso eu ja tentei
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Calma, vou lhe explicar...
<Ruffles> internetlivre: o ubuntu 12.04 já tem 2 anos de lançado, a versão mais nova é a 14.04, você por acaso não poderia baixar ela e tentar novamente?
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Antes de dar o boot, mantenha o Caps Lock ativado e fique apertando TAB.
<gghe> é assim eu entro escolho idioma e teclado
<gghe> ai ele fica ubuntu
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Vai aparecer uma interface cheia de opções de idioma.
<gghe> sim isso aparece
<internetlivre> então..estou a baixar 0 14.04,mas é q esta versão não consigo cclonar o mac e ip junto,não aceita
<gghe> depois q da problema
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Quando você selecionar o “Português” ele irá para um submenu que tem a opção: "Testar disco em busca de defeitos"
<gghe> ja fiz
<cyanoroma> gghe-> E o que deu?
<gghe> a tela roxa
<gghe> escrito ubunto
<gghe> **ubuntu
<cyanoroma> gghe-> E não executou mais nada?
<gghe> não
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Ele não verificou nada?
<gghe> não
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Então, provavelmente, é a sua imagem que está corrompida.
<gghe> baixo de novo?
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Sim.
<gghe> poderia me passar um link
<gghe> ?
<cyanoroma> gghe-> 32 ou 64 bits?
<gghe> 64
<gghe> bits
<cyanoroma> gghe-> releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-01
<gghe> Muito Obrigado.
<cyanoroma> gghe-> http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Apenas para garantir.
<gghe> muito obrigado
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para isso. Se quiseres posso te passar meu e-mail.
<gghe> gghelere@outlook.com
<gghe> pode mandar
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Assim podes me fazer perguntas e, quando puder, reponderei.
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Não, é você adicionar o meu para me enviar pergunta ou dúvidas, entendeu?
<gghe> ok
<cyanoroma> *perguntas
<gghe> manda ae
<gghe> me passa seu e-mail
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Já passei, pelo chat privado.
<gghe> e como entra?
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Olhe os canais que você acessou.
<Ruffles> gghe: ao que parece seu computador é um pouco antigo, se esse for o caso, tente com o xubuntu ou lubuntu, talvez funcione
<Ruffles> gghe: você precisa ver se aparece alguma mensagem de erro, isso ajudaria bastante, tente dar o boot novamente da mesma maneira que você fez e aguarde um tempo, depois disso aperte alt+F1 e veja se tem alguma msg de erro lá
<cyanoroma> gghe-> Antigo, 1TB de HD e um Core I5?
<Ruffles> então é incompatibilidade mesmo, cyanoroma
<Ruffles> aconteceu comigo
<cyanoroma> Ruffles-> Com o que?
<gghe> acho q o .iso tá corrompido
<Ruffles> O Ubuntu 13.04 (se não me engano) travou na tela de boot e só depois de muito pesquisar eu descobri que era por causa de um recurso que tem no notebook Dell XPS 14
<Ruffles> gghe:  para verificar se o iso está corrompido vc pode fazer o teste do md5sum
<gghe> to baxando outro e vou fazer o teste
<gghe> obrigado
<gghe> e até a proxima
<cyanoroma> gghe-> o/
<Ruffles> boa sorte, companheiro, você vai precisar! hehe
<licensed> http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/30/rip-ubuntu-for-android/?ncid=rss_truncated
<RSSimplicio> h
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<juliocesar> bom dia
<juliocesar> alguem poder me ajudar quando atualizo sistema ubuntu da versao 13,10 para 14.05.baixo todo pacote quando acabo baixar reiniciar  e da erro
<juliocesar> baixado do servidor principal,baixei  do brasil mesmo erro
<juliocesar> bom dia
<juliocesar> system to system update downloaded, best low current version and install again.
<juliocesar> Here I installed 64-bit systems, ubuntu inside windows 7 recommends installing the current version, since I downloaded the current version of the Brazil site.  peder to enter central command to perform manual to assemble package and normal!
<juliocesar> anyone have email contact get easier.
<juliocesar>  e normal esse erro na atualização
<mujhahid> Boa tarde Pessoa
<mujhahid> pessoal*
<juliocesar> tem forum na site ubuntu
<juliocesar> meu problema erro quando atualizo a  versao ubuntu 14.4,e normal
<mujhahid> Pessoal, tenho um problema no Ubuntu 10.04 Server com este erro:
<mujhahid> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or direcory
<mujhahid> mount: mounting /sys ...
<mujhahid> mount: mounting /proc ...
<mujhahid> alguem sabe se esse comando poderia resolver: fsck -fyv /dev/[partition]
<mujhahid> ?
<juliocesar> alguem ja atualizou  versao 13.10 para 14.4 desktop,da erro quando acabo  baixar pacote e reiniciar  da erro ,aparece erro de pacote  esperar para montagem  ou montagem manual com comando,alguma resolução para esse erro
<platao> ola
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Ernandes> haha
<nautilusONE> pessoal, alguem usa steam?
<nautilusONE> não estou conseguindo logar, mais alguem?
<nautilusONE> fui ver o meu perfil e diz que nao existe :O
<nautilusONE> bizarro...
<tssalvador> nautilusONE, uso, veja as configurações de conta e tente logar pelo site para confirmar que esta tudo ok
<nautilusONE> tssalvador, pelo site dá a mesma coisa... muito estranho isso
<nautilusONE> tssalvador, fiz uma nova tentativa e agora foi... :OOOO
<nautilusONE> WTF??? XD
<nautilusONE> tssalvador, obs: pelo site
<tssalvador> nautilusONE, opa, agora tenta no app :)
<nautilusONE> tssalvador, agora entrou... nossa que bizonho isso!
<nautilusONE> tssalvador, euauhauhae... nunca vi isso acontecer antes xD
<nautilusONE> tssalvador, vlw :)
<Jardel> qual a configuraçao minima para executar o ubuntu?
<tssalvador> nautilusONE, massa! :)
<Douglasbaxto> ola a todos
<ivanbajr> Boa tarde.
<Douglasbaxto> boa tarde
<Douglasbaxto> atualmente estou com dificuldades em acessar o site do Santander
<Douglasbaxto> devido ao erro do Plugin
<ivanbajr> Tem como atender um celular com o notebook
<Douglasbaxto> fiz alguns procedimentos mas mesmo assim nao consegui resolver
<ivanbajr> qual seu linux?
<ivanbajr> o melhor ubuntu?
<ivanbajr> ou melhor
<Douglasbaxto> Ubuntu 14
<K0D3R> Douglasbaxto, ligue no 4004, fale que usa linux. Eles abre um chamado que sera resolvido em 24h
<K0D3R> Douglasbaxto, funciona
<Douglasbaxto> Maravilha
<ivanbajr> seu sistema ta atualizado?
<Douglasbaxto> SIm
<Douglasbaxto> atualizei os pacotes recentemente
<ivanbajr> tem o google e firefox?
<Douglasbaxto> Uso o firefox
<ivanbajr> tente com o navegado da google
<Douglasbaxto> mesma coisa
<Douglasbaxto> creio que a solução do K0D3R  deve ser util para mim
<Douglasbaxto> ligarei para o banco
<Douglasbaxto> ainda nao havia feito isso
<Douglasbaxto> Obrigado a todos pela ajuda!!1
<K0D3R> seclists.org esta inacessivel
<K0D3R> alguem sabe o que esta acontecendo?
<MeninaDaTI_MS> alguem na sala irá na conferencia de datacenter da RTI?
<gabriel_> ola nao consigo instalar o ubuntu[
<gabriel_> o que faço?
<gabriel_> alguem ai??
<Agent_Smith_BR> instala o windows
<Agent_Smith_BR> rs
<Agent_Smith_BR> como você conseguiu essa façanha?
<gabriel_> simples ele nao instala
<gabriel_> fica so uma tela roxa escrito ubunto
<gabriel_> **ubuntu
<Agent_Smith_BR> ta bootando via o que?
<Agent_Smith_BR> usb?
<Agent_Smith_BR> cd?
<gabriel_> pendrive
<gabriel_> usb
<Agent_Smith_BR> como tu gerou o pendrive?
<gabriel_> pelo UnetBooting
<gabriel_> o que faço?
<Agent_Smith_BR> qual imagem tu baixou?
<gabriel_> do ubuntu-br 64 bits
<Agent_Smith_BR> sua maquina é de 64bits?
<gabriel_> sim
<Agent_Smith_BR> tem certeza?
<gabriel_> sim
<gabriel_> tem 16 gb de memo
<Agent_Smith_BR> qual o tamanho do seu pendrive?
<gabriel_> e tmb ja baixei o 32 bits
<gabriel_> não consegui instalar...
<Agent_Smith_BR> qual o tamanho do seu pendrive?
<gabriel_> 2 gb
<Agent_Smith_BR> tenta seguir esses passos
<Agent_Smith_BR> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<rssolivei> tem uns pendrives que  não funcionam para gerar boot
<Agent_Smith_BR> ops
<Agent_Smith_BR> para gerar use esses passos
<Agent_Smith_BR> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Agent_Smith_BR> rssolivei: ele consegue bootar
<Agent_Smith_BR> rssolivei: aparece a tela do splash
<gabriel_> devo dar boot via cd?
<Agent_Smith_BR> a imagem pode ter corrompida
<Agent_Smith_BR> nao vejo porque
<Agent_Smith_BR> melhor usar usb
<gabriel_> ja tentei 3 imagens
<Agent_Smith_BR> vc deve usar essa ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<gabriel_> é el
<Agent_Smith_BR> chech o hash
<gabriel_> **é ela
<Agent_Smith_BR> dccff28314d9ae4ed262cfc6f35e5153
<Agent_Smith_BR> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<gabriel_> o que é hash?
<gabriel_> ??
<Agent_Smith_BR> hash é uma função que transforma um monte de dados em um pequeno pedaço unico
<Agent_Smith_BR> se algo muda no mondte de dados o hash muda
<gabriel_> cara sou meio leigo no assunto
<gabriel_> e como checo isso?
<Agent_Smith_BR> um dos usos é verificar se o arquivo corrompeu
<gabriel_> como faz isso??
<Agent_Smith_BR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<Agent_Smith_BR> você deve comparar com esse hash dccff28314d9ae4ed262cfc6f35e5153 para a imagem ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<gabriel_> quanto tempo em média ele fica na tela roxa?
<Agent_Smith_BR> quanto tempo você esperou?
<Agent_Smith_BR> rs
<Agent_Smith_BR> tu é muito ansioso
<gabriel_> sla
<gabriel_> mas ou menos qto tempo?
<gabriel_> ele fika?
<Agent_Smith_BR> menos de 3 minutos
<gabriel_> ook
<gabriel_> ele ficou uns 10
<Agent_Smith_BR> então tem algo errado
<Agent_Smith_BR> segue o que te falei
<Agent_Smith_BR> baixe a imagem
<gabriel_> blz
<Agent_Smith_BR> check o hash usando o link que passei
<Agent_Smith_BR> depois gere o usb com o link que passei
<Agent_Smith_BR> e instale com o link que passei
<Agent_Smith_BR> :D
<gabriel_> ok
<gabriel_> valeu
<Agent_Smith_BR> por nada
<gabriel_> té mais
<Agent_Smith_BR> já fiz minha boa ação do dia
<gabriel_> kkk
<gabriel_> vdd
<gabriel_> flw
<Ernandes> ]/quit
<Ernandes> exit
<Guest39142> não consigo instalar
<Guest39142> o ubuntu
<Guest39142> q faço
<Guest39142> alguem ai??
<Guest1279> Boa Tarde, Instalei o Lts 14.04 e meu sistema ficou muito lento!!!
<Guest1279> alguém pode me ajudar???
<Guest1279> Olá Amigo?
<Guest1279> Bem, é a primeira vez que utilizo este sistema de chat e não sei se alguém está lendo o que necessito??
<Guest1279> meu ubuntu depois de instalado, alguém pode me ajudar??
<victomina> Quando a gente faz um login no ubuntu e escolhe aconta e tal...se a gente clicar no logozinho do ubuntu aparece Ubuntu e Ubuntu2d,alguém poderia me explicar o que seria esses dois??
<victomina> somebody there??
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Anonymous> Pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest89963> Preciso acessar minha pasta home que está criptografada pelo live-cd.
<Guest89963> Já segui muitos tutoriais pela internet mas sem sucesso.
<Ernandes> vixx
<astroo-> ?
<adrianoc> pessoal, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.04, como posso ativar janelas gelatinosas no compiz ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<geowany> já estou isso aqui? ---> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/05/como-ativar-todos-os-efeitos-do-compiz-na-ultima-versao-do-ubuntu.html
<geowany> testou*
<adrianoc> instalei o compizConfig, mas só me mostrou isso http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/tela-png--9
<adrianoc> geowany, você é o cara ...
<adrianoc> era só instalar os plugins extras :)
<adrianoc> agoro estas janelas gelationosas.
<adrianoc> geowany, valeu.
<alvaro> compiz extra não instalo nem em pensamento
<geowany> fazem anos que não uso compiz
<geowany> usei no debian etch
<alvaro> já quebrei o ubuntu algumas vezes depois de ter instalado
<alvaro> deu pau geral
<geowany> entendo, também não gosto
<geowany> quando estava com uma máquina boa usava no máximo um composite
<geowany> https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31.0-8/10012932_1478180042397042_1988820207_o.jpg
<alvaro> eu gosto, mas instalou pronto, dá dor de cabeça
<adrianoc_> aqui está funcionando legal
<adrianoc_> agora estou configurando o girar cubo, preciso de 4 faces, mas só uma roda.
<geowany> o problema é ativar plugins que conflitam
<alvaro> comece a mexer muito nas configurações e verá o que estou dizendo
<geowany> justamente, alvaro
<alvaro> tive que reinstalar o Ubuntu
<adrianoc_> valeu pessoal
<geowany> estranho, porque basta ir numa tty e remover a configurações do compiz, dar um restart no gerenciador de sessão e pronto
<Guest89963> Pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Guest89963> Preciso acessar minha pasta home que está criptografada pelo live-cd.
<geowany> manda aí Guest89963
<Guest89963> Já segui muitos tutoriais pela internet mas sem sucesso.
<geowany> criptografada?
<geowany>  xiiiiiiiiiii...mas você ainda sabe a senha?
<Guest89963> Sim.
<alvaro> geowany, fiz isso mas não adiantou, só reinstalando
<alvaro> o negocio foi bruto
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<geowany> Guest89963: tentou isso aqui? ---> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Acessar-diretorio-home-criptografado-pelo-Ubuntu-usando-livecd
<Guest89963> Sim, não deu certo.
<n00b_br> como faço para atualizar meu ubuntu para a nova versão LTS???
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<n00b_br> ok
<Makyson> fiz o download do arquivo iso como faço para gravar a imagem no CD tow com SO Linux Mint?
<astroo-> hoje a ajuda anda muito complicada
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<CyL> astroo-: Todos podemos ajudar
<CyL> Makyson: Já buscou algo no google, um tutorial de como gravar CD's?
<astroo-> eu quase nada... porque nao sei
<CyL> n00b_br: Idem ao Makyson
<n00b_br> CyL, não cara.. mais ja consegui achar o comando aqui....
<n00b_br> CyL, eu atualizei ele pelo terminal.. obrigado
<CyL> n00b_br: O que eu quis dizer é que também sugeri a você procurar algo no google, assim como sugeri ao Makyson
<n00b_br> CyL, kkkkk entendi..... mais já fiz isso mesmo...  =D
<Makyson> tow com uma pagina aki, msm assim vlw
<CyL> Makyson: Para quem tira a dúvia é muito ruim ter que explicar um procedimento com vários passos (ainda que individualmente simples). O melhor é vc pesquisar algum tutorial e se tiver uma dúvida específica perguntar aqui
<n00b_br> CyL, cara vc manja de jogos para ubuntu??
<geowany> eu uso kde, gravo iso pelo k3b
<geowany> mas você pode gravar as isos pelo wodim
<geowany> $ wodim dev=/dev/sr0 arquivo.iso
<geowany> n00b_br
<n00b_br> geowany, fala
<geowany> desculpe, era pro Makyson, mas ele acabou de sair
<geowany> a tua dúvida era sobre o upgrade de versão
<geowany> você pode mandar o sistema atualizar com um
<n00b_br> geowany, eu ja resolvi esse problema cara...  xD
<geowany> $ sudo do-release-upgrade
<geowany> caso não reconheça o trusty, pode mandar um
<n00b_br> geowany, eu usei outro comando
<geowany> $ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<n00b_br> geowany, sudo update-manager -d
<n00b_br> qual a diferença?
<geowany> ah sim...dá na mesma
<geowany> o update-manager vai chamar o do-release-upgrade do mesmo jeito
<n00b_br> geowany, a entendi... vlw
<geowany> eu tive que instalar o 12.04 aqui e atualizar pro 14.04
<geowany> porque o módulo nouveau do 14.04 está bugado com a minha GPU
<n00b_br> geowany, então cara eu fiz isso instalei o 12.04lts e mandeu atualizar
<geowany> como não achei um alternate do kubuntu (uso kde), tive que fazer isso
<n00b_br> geowany, vc manja de jogos???
<geowany> n00b_br: alguns
<geowany> gosto de FPS, tinha um clã no Urban Terror
<n00b_br> geowany, cara sabe me dizer se para rodar o Quake Live vou precisar usar o wine??
<n00b_br> geowany, eu joguei muito URT
<n00b_br> geowany, eu era do GOE
<n00b_br> K4L
<n00b_br> =D
<geowany> eu fui sTs, vQv e BTI
<n00b_br> vQv eu lembro StS nao e nem o BTI  =D
<omelete> esse quake live é online né?
<omelete> funciona no firefox
<omelete> ñ sei se funiona no chrome
<geowany> cara, não vi ainda
<geowany> não conheço esse quake live
<geowany> mas tem uma thread aqui sobre isso: http://www.quakelive.com/forum/showthread.php?34809-Playing-QL-on-Linux-with-Wine
<n00b_br> geowany, então cara ele rodava pelo navegador
<n00b_br> geowany, agora ele ta direto pelo PC
<geowany> que merda
<n00b_br> geowany, por isso eles estão falando para usar o wine.. mais pelo que eu tava lendo ele perde um poco de sensi do mouse
<n00b_br> geowany, vc ta jogando URT 4.2 ??
<geowany> sim, instalei aqui
<geowany> jogo às vezes, mas quase não vejo mais servidores públicos br
<n00b_br> geowany, no urt 4.2??
<geowany> como eu moro no acre, o ping fica uma porcaria pra conectar em servidores estrangeiro
<geowany> isso...no 4.2
<n00b_br> geowany, cara tem uns 7 servers BR
<n00b_br> geowany, e outra coisa vc precisa logar sabe disso ne para jogar??
<geowany> sei sim
<n00b_br> geowany, cara tem um site que ele pinga tds os servidores BR
<geowany> já fiz o cadastro
<n00b_br> geowany, vou procurar aki dps ti passo
<geowany> o problema não é ter os servidores, o problema é ter player nos servidores
<n00b_br> geowany, a tendi
<geowany> como eu não jogo mais em clã, virei um jogador ocasional
<geowany> só me importa jogar um pouco em pubs
<n00b_br> geowany, então cara... eu tb parei de jogar em clans....
<n00b_br> geowany, cara a 1 mes atras eu estava jogando direto nos server's BR
<geowany> o vício ultimamente (em dezembro do ano passado) foi o skyrim
<n00b_br> geowany, e tava full sempre... so que eu adoro Quake... ai voltei a jogar Quake Live...
<geowany> depois que comecei a fazer faculdade não tive mais tempo pra nada
<n00b_br> geowany, a normal cara.... kkk
<geowany> to de ferias, mas to sem meu pc pq o gato fez xixi no filtro de linha. Acordei com a mulher gritando e puxando tudo da tomada
<geowany> minha fonte foi pro saco...
<n00b_br> geowany, kkkkkkkk odeio gato...
<n00b_br> geowany, eu tb parei de jogar direto, pq minha filha fica em cima direto.... kkkk
<geowany> eu tenho um ps2 ainda encostado
<n00b_br> kkkk
<geowany> fiz um crossover com o pc e ripei as isos com o usbutils via wine e compartilhei via samba
<geowany> dá pra jogar um god of war ainda hehehehe
<n00b_br> geowany, o.O
<n00b_br> geowany, ai sim...
<geowany> emular ps2 no linux ainda é coisa complicada
<geowany> o ps1 roda bacana pelo pcsxr
<n00b_br> geowany, eu ate desisti de rodar os jogos do PS2 no linux
<n00b_br> xD
<geowany> tava jogando ontem o darkstone - the evil reigns de ps1 no kubuntu
<geowany> kubuntu 14.04 tá show!
<n00b_br> vou ver se instalo ele aki
<n00b_br> :d
<n00b_br> geowany, cara qual melhor navegador para o linux?
<astroo-> so pode ser o firefox
<geowany> eu to usando o firefox por causa dos plugins
<geowany> mas tenho o opera instalado aqui
<geowany> não gosto do chrome porque come muita ram à toa
<leandro_> Boa noite
<geowany> boa noite
<leandro_> Tudo bem?
<astroo-> leandro_  ola
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<leandro_> tudo bem... minha primeira vez aqui
<leandro_> nunca tinha usado irc
<leandro_> estou com uma duvida será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<geowany> manda aí, se estiver ao meu alcance
<leandro_> estou fazeno um trbalho sobre processos no linux
<leandro_> eu queria um shell q fizesse um ps a cada 10ms e desse print
<leandro_> pra eu poder documnetar
<leandro_> documentar*
<leandro_> e possivel fazer isto?
<geowany> dar print não, mas jogar em um arquivo é mais tranquilo
<leandro_> estou no 1 sementre de Ceincia da computação, ainda sou leigo
<n00b_br> geowany, vlw
<leandro_> mas uma coisa tenho certeza, a um ano abandonei o rwindows e não volto mais kkk
<leandro_> voltando ao assunto, se eu jogar em um arquivo, da pra dividir por telas, ou por tempo.?
<leandro_> quero separar um intervalo de tempo e mostar a ordem dos processos alternando
<omelete> leandro_,  tenta com o watch
<nuno_nunes> pk nao tenta o formato video
<nuno_nunes> :D
<geowany> watch é limitado à 1 décimo de segundo
<leandro_> mas como salvo isso num arquivo? par comparar ou visualizar as alterações?
<geowany> direciona
<geowany> >
<geowany> comando > arquivo
<leandro_> preciso aprender shell,  recomenda algum arquivo?
<nuno_nunes> ve ao apostilando.com
<nuno_nunes> :D
<geowany> recomendo o livro do aurélio
<geowany> aurélio marinho jargas
<leandro_> obrigado. vou procurar
<geowany> sente o drama! http://aurelio.net/shell/apostila-introducao-shell.pdf
<geowany> material de qualidade com uma ótima didática
<n00b_br> geowany, vc está com esse nova versão do ubuntu certo ??
<leandro_> isso a 14
<n00b_br> geowany, cara o meu já começo com uns problemas aqui....
<n00b_br> geowany, vou postar a foto e ja ti mando
<geowany> kubuntu, não curto muito o unity, prefiro o KDE
<leandro_> baixei o debian  pra ver mas ainda não instalei
<n00b_br> geowany, eu uso o ubuntu mesmo...
<leandro_> quero aprender muito de linux
<n00b_br> leandro_, leia muito... vai aprender
<leandro_> quero focar meu curso em desenvolvimento de SO
<leandro_> por enquanto to no 1 semenstre, mas tipo ja excolhi, adorei a materia Sistemas Operacionais e quero apreder linguagem C a fundo
<n00b_br> Alguem por favor me ajuda com problema para achar o outro HD   aki ta o problema -        http://paste.ubuntu.com/7376387/
<n00b_br> Alguem por favor me ajuda com problema para achar o outro HD   aki ta o problema -    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7376387/
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-02
<omelete> n00b_br,  éo hd correto?
<n00b_br> omelete, sim cara ta
<n00b_br> certo
<n00b_br> omelete, tem 2 no outro tb da o mesmo erro
<n00b_br> omelete, vou ti mostrar
<geowany> n00b_br: mount -t ntfs? não seria "mount -t ntfs-3g"
<n00b_br> geowany, então cara esse erro ele aparece pra min quando tento acessar o HD....
<n00b_br> omelete, olha aki o outro HD   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7376420/
<n00b_br> geowany, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7376420/
<omelete> tenta ntfs-3g = o geowany  falou
<n00b_br> omelete, cara sou novo no linux....  na verdade não sei pq está dando esse erro...
<n00b_br> omelete, sempre usei i ubuntu e numca tinha visto isso... eu tava na versão 12.04 e numca deu iso
<n00b_br> isso
<geowany> tem que ver se não é sistema de arquivos (ntfs? hahahaha) bichado
<geowany> se for, o jeito é colocar no windows e fazer um chkdsk
<geowany> ou então tentar o ntfsfix pelo pacote ntfsprogs
<geowany> vou jantar com a esposa, comemorar as bodas de madeira (5 anos), conheci ela pelo IRC
<KurtKraut> geowany, conheço uns 10 casamentos oriundos no IRC. Meus parabéns :D
<n00b_br> geowany, demoro vai la parça dps nos falamos....
<n00b_br> alguem ai saberia me dizer como faço para instalar a minha placa de som ??
<leandro_> consegui, nao foi na faixa detempo q eu queria mas funcionou
<leandro_> watch -d -n1 "ps -axjf" >saidaPS
<astroo-> leandro_  ve o privado
<julio> boa noite
<leandro_> boa noite
<julio> porque da erro quando atualizo versão 13,10 para 14.4 ,com dual boot
<astroo-> ola
<leandro_> o meu atualizou normal, mas e dual boot com o backtrack
<julio> dentro do windows
<julio> e atualizei  pelo atualização, esse forma da erro de disco, na segunda faltou arquivo errobaixei e rodei pelo pen driver
<leandro_> mas ta instalando em maquina virtual?
<julio> não;
<julio> usei desde versao 9.10 ,mesmo tipo de instalação dentro do windows.ate versao 13.10
<andvic73> olá! Como faço para configurar a imagem com a minha tela? A resolução está muito baixa e não consigo alterar.
<astroo-> ola
<andvic73> Por favor! Como faço para ajustar a resolução? Está muito baixa.
<leandro_> boa noite pra qm fica. fui
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> para ti tambem
<Normando> Boa noite, Por favor, aguém poderia me informar se está com algum problema de conexão no ubuntu 14.04 lts, via wifi, placa de rede ralink rt2500 pci, já fiz de tudo comandos com sudo rfkill unblock all, depois comando rfkil list all, e está funcionando tudo corretamente, mais de repente fica offline e não conecta mais, somente conecta depois que reinicio a máquina.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e so 1 palpite
<astroo-> e ao fim de bastante tempo de estar ligada?
<Normando> agora estou acessando pelo windows.
<astroo-> no windows da ok sempre?
<adrianoc> pessoal, o ubuntu one foi descontinuado ?
<Normando> não, ela conecta em poucos minutos desconecta e não reconhece nenhuma rede wifi, ligo o celular com android e o mesmo reconhece todas as redes ao redor da residência. O windows está funcionando o wifi corretamente, sempre.
<astroo-> entao e so do software
<Normando> Quando usava o ubunto da versão 12.04 a 13.10, não tive problemas com o wifi, conectava até melhor que o windows e era mais rápido.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<adrianoc> alguém tá usando o ubuntu one ?
<adrianoc> no 14.04
<adrianoc> não estou conseguindo achar a configuração dele.
<astroo-> nao te garanto mas agora recordei acho
<astroo-> acabou ha semanas atras
<astroo-> eu nao uso linux e so leio noticias
<adrianoc> alguém pode confirmar se o ubuntu one foi descontinuado ?
<astroo-> quase gaanto que sim
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> Ubuntu One : Shutdown notice
<astroo-> The service has been discontinued. We are sorry to notify you that we will be shutting down the Ubuntu One file services, effective 1 June 2014
<astroo-> https://one.ubuntu.com/services/shutdown/
<vmakyama> boa noite
<vmakyama> alguém pode me ajudar como instalar team viewer no ubuntu 14.04?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tiagoscd> hggdh: saudações! tá por aí? :)
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<jobarte> bom dia a todos
<jobarte> menos pra mim, claro =)
<alvaro> ??
<jobarte> alguem aqui usa cacti para monitorar rede?
<adrianoc> boa tarde pessoal.
<adrianoc> estou rodando o ubuntu 14.04, através de um proxy, mas estou com este problema ao tentar configurar o empathy.
<adrianoc> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/screenshot_from_2014-05-02_15_41_37-png
<adrianoc> a tela de autenticação ficou preta, alguém sabe o motivo ?
<adrianoc> ela ficou preta, depois que autorizei o acesso.
<adrianoc> niguém nunca usou o empathy através de um proxy ?
<adrianoc> i have this error ... http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/screenshot_from_2014-05-02_15_41_37-png
<Thiago_MB> boa tarde a todos
<Thiago_MB> preciso de ajuda com wireless broadcom...
<Thiago_MB> alguém aí q possa ajudar...
<hggdh>  *e/msg tiagoscd então vens para a terra de marlboro?
<Thiago_MB> alguém aí q possa ajudar...
<Thiago_MB> preciso de ajuda com wireless broadcom...
<tiagoscd> hggdh: aham, tá morando por aí ainda? :)
<jobarte> boa tarde, alguem aqui ta usando o 14.04 com gnome classic?
<Thiago_MB> Jobarte
<Thiago_MB> boa tarde
<Thiago_MB> to usando com UNITY mesmo
<Thiago_MB> oq está tendo por aí?
<jobarte> umas bruxaria estranha
<jobarte> a primeira é do ubuntu mesmo
<Thiago_MB> rss ... oq ta rolando?
<jobarte> ele inicia mas não "liga as usb"
<Spanholeto> Amigos, boa tarde. Sou responsável pelo TI de uma pequena empresa (30 maquinas) e gostaria muito de tirar o windows, mas conheço muito pouco Linux. Como poderia ter suporte para poder fazer esta migração
<jobarte> então mouse e teclado não funciona
<jobarte> ele funciona quando eu ligo pela segunda ou terceira vez
<Thiago_MB> vish ... DESKTOP ou NOTE?
<jobarte> e o outro bug é do gnome classic, o botão de desligar do menu simplesmente não funcionsa!
<jobarte> *funciona
<jobarte> [Thiago_MB]: desktop
<Thiago_MB> Spanholeto ... esperimente uma imagem LIVE
<Thiago_MB> jobarte ... tenso emmm
<Thiago_MB> ta usando qual imagem
<Thiago_MB> a final?
<jobarte> e até agora não achei nada nos foruns
<jobarte> 14.04 final
<jobarte> a release recente
<Thiago_MB> estranho
<Thiago_MB> sabe qual o chipset de sua placa mãe?
<jobarte> foda é que este pc é novo, pq no outro q eu usava o 12.04 redondo
<jobarte> [Thiago_MB]: deixa eu ver
<Thiago_MB> eu tb estou tendo uns probleminhas aqui
<Thiago_MB> mas no meu caso aqui é com o famoso wireless da broadcom
<Spanholeto> ?Ok Thiago. Já fiz alguns testes e gostei muito. Minha preocupação é para obter suporte. Por exemplo: Preciso instalar uma nova impressora na rede; configurar acesso de uma máquina nova na rede, etc... Existe algum serviço (mesmo que pago) para suporte?
<Thiago_MB> com o LIVEUSB rola q é uma maravilha ... mas depois q instalo não funciona nem na porrada ...
<jobarte> I bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
<Thiago_MB> Existem profissionais específicos em LINUX
<jobarte> ó, é haskwell :o
<jobarte> [Thiago_MB]: meu wifi é atheros, mas nem uso
<jobarte> aparentemente ele ta normal auqi
<Spanholeto> Thiago, conhece alguma empresa, comunidade, forum que eu possa acessar na hora do aperto para me ajudar?
<jobarte> haaaaaa Thiago_MB
<Thiago_MB> Jobarte ... já olhou no blacklist?
<jobarte> deve ter sido update recente
<jobarte> pelo menos no caso do gnome
<Thiago_MB> testa a iso do GNOME SHELL
<jobarte> antes estava tendo a opção de "suspender, reiniciar, desligar"
<jobarte> a de reiniciar sumiu
<jobarte> lol
<Thiago_MB> Spanholeto ...
<Spanholeto> sim?
<Thiago_MB> recomendo q procure no google um profissional na sua região ...
<Thiago_MB> mas se vc mesmo quer fazer isso não é difícil
<Thiago_MB> é trabalhoso
<Thiago_MB> mas se vc tiver paciência e tempo para leitura vc tira de letra
<Spanholeto> Ok. Obrigado Thiago
<Thiago_MB> hoje você encontra uma vasta gama de tutoriais e apostilas para a implantação de sistemas linux
<Spanholeto> Já baixei alguns, mas me falta tempo para aprofundamento
<Thiago_MB> eu já fiz isso ... mas eu não atuo diretamente em implementação ...
<Thiago_MB> atendo algumas empresas aqui perto
<Thiago_MB> mas nada muito avançado...
<Thiago_MB> se vc for compartilhar impressora e coisas do tipo vc usa o SAMBA
<Thiago_MB> o bom do samba é que você pode compartilhar impressoras com Windows e Linux ...
 * jobarte momento piada
<jobarte> samba não pq é feio, bom é rock
 * jobarte momento piada - fim
<Thiago_MB> assim Jobarte
<Thiago_MB> oq houve?
<Thiago_MB> pq piada?
<jobarte> [Thiago_MB]: piada com o nome somente XD
<Thiago_MB> ahn ta ... rss
<jobarte> samba é foda para compartilhamento em linux
<Thiago_MB> é sim ...
<Thiago_MB> Spanholeto ... vc já tem um servidor ?
<Thiago_MB> Spanholeto... experimente o Linux Mint... é um derivado do Ubuntu e já vem todo mastigado para compartilhamento entre Windows e Linux ...
<Thiago_MB> talvez você consiga com mais facilidade ...
<Thiago_MB> facilita muito na curva de aprendizado ... sem falar q ele é muito parecido com o Windows ...
<Thiago_MB> ajuda muito na aceitação dos funcionários que usaram ... e não terão muita dificuldade na adaptação
<Spanholeto> vc reco0mendaria a ultima versão do Mint? Por que temos alguma máquinas antigas que ainda rodam XP
<Thiago_MB> bom ... o mint tem mais de uma versão de interface gráfica ...
<Thiago_MB> na verdade todas elas são leves ...
<Thiago_MB> qual seria essas configurações dessas máquinas com XP
<Thiago_MB> principalmente o chipset
<Thiago_MB> se algumas delas tiver chipset da VIA e SIS ... normalmente é sofrível por causa da compatibilidade do video ...
<Spanholeto> com certeza deve ter alguma, mas é minoria. A memória minima aqui é de 1M
<Spanholeto> testei durante muito tempo o Ubuntu 10.04 e achei maravilhoso. e bem leve
<Spanholeto> meu receio é pegar uma versão mais recente e não funfe bem nessa maquinas antigas
<Thiago_MB> Rapaz ... eu não aconselho usar uma versão antiga ... justamente pelo suporte
<Thiago_MB> vc tem q ver quais são as configurações
<Spanholeto> isso é verdade, mas foi s´
<Thiago_MB> e adequar as distros ao hardware que vc tem
<Spanholeto> só um teste para ver se rodava bem em maqs antigas
<Thiago_MB> bom eu hoje tenho em clientes maquinas antigas com pentium e celeron single core com uma média de 1gb rodando Xubuntu e Lubuntu perfeitamente e com ótimo desempenho
<Thiago_MB> tenho tb alguns clientes q se adaptaram melhor com o Linux Mint
<Spanholeto> aí sim
<Spanholeto> mas as versões que estes clientes do L_X_Ubuntu são recentes?
<Thiago_MB> mas isso você tem q colocar na balança o hardware usado... a curva de aprendizagem dos usuários... e a compatibilidade com outras máquinas mais novas que você possa utilizar com windows e sincronizado ...
<Thiago_MB> sim ...
<Thiago_MB> o Lubuntu e Xubuntu saem junto com o UBUNTU
<Thiago_MB> é basicamente a mesma coisa do Ubuntu
<Thiago_MB> só que possuem interface gráfica diferente
<Spanholeto> é bem rápido mesmo. Já testei os dois
<Thiago_MB> Lubuntu usa Lxde e Xubuntu usa o Xfce ... Ubuntu usa o Unity
<Thiago_MB> preferencialmente use sempre o 14.04
<Spanholeto> Para nosso caso não teríamos problemas com curva de aprendizagem e adaptação pois 90% usamos o ERP
<Thiago_MB> além de ser a versão mais nova é uma versão LTS
<Spanholeto> só não gostei do Unity
<Thiago_MB> de longo tempo de suporte
<Thiago_MB> eu em particular no início tb naum gostei do Unity ... mas hoje me dou bem com ele
<Spanholeto> mas consome muito recurso da máquina
<Thiago_MB> me diga qual é o uso em um conteúdo geral?
<Thiago_MB> Internet, suíte office, etc ..
<Spanholeto> Uso comercial (Manufatura, vendas, compras, contabilidade, etc...)
<Thiago_MB> usa algum tipo de software gráfico?
<Spanholeto> pois é. Temos um depto engenharia que usa Autocad, Inventor, etc...) este vão ter que continuar no windows
<Thiago_MB> sim entendo ...
<Thiago_MB> bom para o CAD já temos ótimas ferramentas no LINUX
<Thiago_MB> mas aquilo ... um pouco diferentes
<Thiago_MB> mas hoje já é possivol rodar softwares de Windows no Linux
<Thiago_MB> com algumas ferramentas como o Wine e outros
<Thiago_MB> tudo é questão de se aprimorar
<Thiago_MB> quanto ao software comercial
<Thiago_MB> existe uma empresa aqui no Brasil
<Spanholeto> sim o Wine funcionou bem no Ubuntu
<Thiago_MB> que faz um software bem completo de uso comercial q tem suporte ao linux
<Thiago_MB> eles mesmo dão o suporte que você precisar
<Thiago_MB> o software em sí é gratuito
<Thiago_MB> mas eles fornecem um suporte pago muito bom
<Spanholeto> mas  isso infelizmente não vai dar pra mudar. Nosso ERP é novo e está em fase de implantação
<Spanholeto> mas é bem ruim
<Thiago_MB> vish
<Thiago_MB> rapaz isso é tenso
<Spanholeto> já gastaram uma grana preta com ele
<Spanholeto> mas este pacote é free mesmo?
<Thiago_MB> sim
<Spanholeto> ]funciona web?
<Thiago_MB> http://www.stoq.com.br/
<Thiago_MB> sim ... dê uma olhadinha aí
<Thiago_MB> eles tem uma iso live
<Thiago_MB> vc baixa e testa
<Thiago_MB> é um ubuntu modificado
<Thiago_MB> só com aquilo q é preciso
<Spanholeto> vou testar. O Suporte é pago?
<Thiago_MB> sim ...o suporte deles é muito bom
<Thiago_MB> mas eles te fornecem de tudo
<Thiago_MB> eles possuem um forum
<Thiago_MB> caso você seja do tipo que gosta de fazer tudo por conta própria
<Thiago_MB> não são do tipo mercenários
<Thiago_MB> q cobram tudo oq vc precisa
<Thiago_MB> como muitos softwares pagos q temos hoje no meio comercial
<Spanholeto> sei bem como é. Dei uma olhada no site agora e gostei
<Spanholeto> vou aprofundar mais
<Thiago_MB> creio que você vá gostar
<Spanholeto> parece uma boa alternativa
<Thiago_MB> vc usa algum tipo de comunicador?
<Spanholeto> Skype
<Spanholeto> marcoantonio.alveotech
<Thiago_MB> skype, gtalk, ou algo do tipo?
<Spanholeto> pode me adicionar
<Thiago_MB> ok vou te add aqui
<Spanholeto> blz
<Thiago_MB> por lá depois podemos trocar figurinhas
<Thiago_MB> e quem sabe um dar uma ajuda ao outro
<Thiago_MB> uma mão lava a outra
<Spanholeto> blza cara. Obrigado por enquanto.
<Spanholeto> Abraço e com fds....
<Spanholeto> *bom fds
<Thiago_MB> faloooo
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual a diferença de Xorg e Vendor?
<Creto> Agent_Smith_BR: ?????
<Creto> here????
<Creto> kkkkkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mujhahid> oi 28-ChanServ-
<astroo-> ola
<sknix> boa noite
<sknix> estou com problema
<sknix> fiz u dist update..
<sknix> e minha internet n'ao funciona mais.
<astroo-> ola
<sknix> diz que a interface nao existe
<astroo-> diz que ligaçao usas
<sknix> estou butado num `linux mint` com chroot nele.
<sknix> alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sknix> ...
<sknix> vou dar rebook aqui e vejo se funfa.. flw
<sknix> fiz umas configura;'oes aqui.
<sknix> flw
<sUbMuNdO> tem algum programa que converte iso em avi ou mp4?
<sUbMuNdO> no ubuntu
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-03
<K0D3R> join #archlinux-br
<alvaro> tem alguem enfrentado problemas com o TOR?
<Rudolf> alvaro: nops
<Rudolf> alvaro: lento com sempre
<alvaro> o meu está com um erro estranho
<Rudolf> alvaro: cara, não se sai colando essas coisas em pvt
<Rudolf> astroo-: pastebin
<alvaro> veja pvt
<alvaro> desculpe
<c1c3ru> \help
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<c1c3ru> como eu entro em outros canais? e eu tô com m problema em django sempre que rodo o comando python manage.py syncdb dá erro no arquivo setting.py
<astroo-> no irc?
<c1c3ru> outros canais sim
<c1c3ru> :)
<astroo-> ./join canal  sem .
<omelete> c1c3ru,  com /list django vc canais relacionados ao django
<c1c3ru> obrigado!
<c1c3ru> tô com m problema em django sempre que rodo o comando python manage.py syncdb dá erro no arquivo setting.py
<astroo-> ve o privado
<tony35> boa noite
<tony35> estou instalando o ubuntu 14.04 em um ultrabook e esse depois de instalado nao reconhece o ubuntu
<tony35> e nem mais o boot com pendriver
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que hardware tens e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta
<professor_> #portugal
<emerson_> to tentando instalar o ubunto 14.04 em dual boot com windows 8
<astroo-> continua
<astroo-> a duvida
<emerson_> e fica me pedindo uma pasta raiz
<emerson_> tentei primeiro fazer a instalação direto no hd externo e ocorria o mesmo erro
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela posssivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde" talvez
<emerson_> coloquei uma partição como swap, uma / , outra /boot e uma deixei em ntfs pois era os arquivos do windows que tinha guardado
<emerson_> para dual boot qual opção de partição seleciono?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest34258> Alguem ja instalou ghdl no 14.04?
<JorgeArmijo> Bom dia!
<rssolivei_> salve
<JorgeArmijo> Eu gostaria de instalar o Ubuntu junto com meu Windows 8. Tenho Ultrabook Samsung Series 5, Core i3 6GB, BIOS UEFI. Alguém poderia ajudar, ou indicar link com passo-a-passo?
<les86> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Instalando-Ubuntu-em-dual-boot-com-Windows-8-UEFI
<JorgeArmijo> Obrigado. Vou dar uma lida. Uma vez tentei uns tutoriais que vi, mas nenhum funcionava.
<les86> acredito que este funcione ;)
<platao> oi
<Ernandes> aaeee
<SagaSomak> caros, estou tendo problemas para ativar o meu wifi do meu hp pavilion 14
<SagaSomak> n ubuntu 13.10 o wifi funcinava pefeitamente
<alvaro> porcaria o flash plugin não instala de forma alguma no 14.04
<SagaSomak> dps q atualizei para o 14.04, só consigo acessar via ethernet
<alvaro> SagaSomak está vendo duas setas na parte superior direita do desktop?
<alvaro> click nela e depois em editar redes
<SagaSomak> editar conexoes?
<SagaSomak> aparece a janela conexoes de rede
<alvaro> depois adicione a rede wifi
<alvaro> clique em adicionar
<SagaSomak> certo, minha rede aparece aqui, eu digito a senha mas ele nao conecta
<alvaro> mas é a senha do wifi?
<alvaro> tem certeza
<SagaSomak> sim
<SagaSomak> absoluta
<SagaSomak> ele aparece que está coectando mas nunca conecta de fato
<alvaro> pode ser que sua placa está faltando algum drive, já checou isso?
<alvaro> tente resetar o modem wifi, quem sabe resolve
<SagaSomak> sim. no 13.10 eu consegui instalar esse drive
<SagaSomak> mas no 14.04 nao aparece drive algum
<alvaro> está igual a mim o flash não instala
<SagaSomak> blz
<SagaSomak> de qualquer forma obrigado pela ajuda
<SagaSomak> vou vltar a usar o 13.10
<SagaSomak> abs
<alvaro> resete o modem quem sabe
<geowany> módulo de wifi é osso
<alvaro> nem no servidor principal instala o flash plugin
<xGrind> alvaro, qual o problema?
<alvaro> flash plugin não instala
<xGrind> qual versao do ubuntu?
<alvaro> de forma alguma
<alvaro> 14.04
<xGrind> 14.04 ainda tem alguns bugs. o chromium estava bugando no lubuntu no noteb
<alvaro> estou sem o flash nos 2 navegadores
<alvaro> firefox e chromium
<alvaro> e a maioria das coisas da net, pede o bendito flash :(
<alvaro> o Java foi facil instalar
<rafaelcunha> alvaro: instala o chrome
<rafaelcunha> alvaro: vem com ultima versão do flash preinstalada
<alvaro> o meu problema é justamente o Flash
<rafaelcunha> alvaro: instala o chrome e testa
<alvaro> o firefox foi de 28 para 29, só que o flash não atualizou junto, simplesmente sumiu
<alvaro> no Chromium foi a mesma coisa
<alvaro> vamos ver no que dá :)
<alvaro> até que enfim consegui instalar o Flash, pelo menos no Firefox, já no Chromium ainda não deu
<_0xAA55> nao lembro a ultima vez que instalei o flash
<AldoRaine> pq esse sofrimento?
<xGrind> alvaro, chromium ta usando outro. pepper alguma coisa
<AldoRaine> era só ter instalado o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alvaro> já tentei aquilo é o Ubuntu ficou doidão
<AldoRaine> como assim "doidão" ?
<alvaro> já instalei mas o Flash não instalou
<alvaro> simplesmente travava
<AldoRaine> qual a versão? 14?
<alvaro> qual é o tamanho desse pepper em MG
<alvaro> baixei mais de 80 megas e assim mesmo ele não instalou
<alvaro> versão 14.04
<xGrind> eu uso o 12.04
<xGrind> procura ai no terminal. nao lembro o nome completo
<alvaro> o negocio tá tenso
<alvaro> foi pelo terminal que tentei instalar o pepperflash plugin  foi mais de 80 megas baixados e nada ele não instalou no Chromium
<AldoRaine> sudo apt-cache search flashplugin
<AldoRaine> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<AldoRaine> pepperflashplugin-nonfree - Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
<AldoRaine> flashplugin-downloader - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<AldoRaine> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound - Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<AldoRaine> adobe-flashplugin - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<alvaro> o pacote do pepper é de quantos megas?
<alvaro> só que o pepper não aparece nos plugins instalados no Chromium
<AldoRaine> eu sempre instalo o flashplugin-installer
<AldoRaine> preciso de outro não
<AldoRaine> funfa em tudo, firefox, iceweasel, opera, chrome, rekonq, midori
<alvaro> mas no chromium funcionava, agora é que deu problema
<AldoRaine> aff
<ygorabreu> Boa tarde a todos... amigos, qual é a melhor ferramenta disponivel hoje para costumizar uma imagem ISO do Ubuntu? (Gostaria de ter um live-cd com programas adicionais instalados..
<_0xAA55> ygorabreu, http://anakinpendragon.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/custumizacao-ubuntu.pdf
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> Perdi o Flash plugin denovo, é só desligar o pc
<astroo-> ja faltou mais para enterrarem o flash the vez
<alvaro> se a net funciona-se sem ele seria bom
<astroo-> html5
<alvaro> HTML 5 ainda tá engatinhando
<alvaro> falta muito
<alvaro> PerErLesS voce por aqui?
<alvaro> o que pode ser essa mensagem
<alvaro>  File "/usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader", line 239, in process_download_requests
<alvaro>     dest_file = urllib.urlretrieve(files[i])[0]
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 94, in urlretrieve
<alvaro>     return _urlopener.retrieve(url, filename, reporthook, data)
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 268, in retrieve
<alvaro>     block = fp.read(bs)
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 380, in read
<alvaro>     data = self._sock.recv(left)
<alvaro> timeout: timed out
<alvaro> Configurando flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.356ubuntu0.14.04.1) ...
<alvaro> vai até aí mas não instala
<alvaro>  quando instala é só desligar o pc, ele some
<geowany> timeout, deve ser problema de conexão.
<geowany> Manda um "dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer" (sem aspas) pra ver se ele baixa de novo
<alvaro> vou tentar
<alvaro> apareceu uma caixa de mensagem
<alvaro> Have you already downloaded the .tar.gz package from the Internet? If   │
<alvaro>   │ so, please enter the directory you downloaded it into. Do not include   │
<alvaro>   │ the filename here. If you have not already downloaded it, leave this    │
<alvaro>   │ blank and the package will be downloaded automatically.
<alvaro> nunca vi isso !!!!!!
<alvaro> geowany o que pode ser????
<geowany> pelo timeout deve ser problema de conexão pra baixar o tar.gz
<geowany> vc mandou o dpkg-reconfigure?
<alvaro> já tentei pelo canal .BR até pelo Principal e dá o mesmo erro
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> to baixando pelo site do ubuntu vamos ver o que dá
<alvaro> via navegador mesmo
<alvaro> o 14.04 tá complicado demais
<alvaro> a central de programas não aceita abrir
<Fulano> voltei para o 12.04 por causa disso
<alvaro> em nenhum navegador tenho o flash instalado
<alvaro> danou-se vou ter que voltar para a versão 12.04 mesmo, não tem jeito
<alvaro> mais de 300 megas baixados, e o  negocio não instala
<adrianoc> pessoal, estou tendos problemas com o empathy, criei a configuração do gmail, mas ele não conecta, fica tentando, tentando, não dá nenhuma mensagem de erro e não conecta.
<adrianoc> já reinstalei a conta, o próprio empathy, mas nada
<adrianoc> alguém já teve este tipo de problemas com o empathy ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-04
<adrianoc> todo mundo tá com o empathy funcionando na boa ?
<adrianoc> eu sou o único ?
<Daekdroom> adrianoc, o meu de vez em quando não conecta e eu retiro e adiciono a conta de novo e funciona.
<Daekdroom> Qual a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<adrianoc> Daekdroom, 14.04, eu já removi a conta umas 4 vezes, cheguei até reinstalar o empathy
<adrianoc> cheguei até rodar o empathy pelo console
<Rudolf> só por ser gnome eu passo longe
<Daekdroom> Eu também uso o 14.04
<Daekdroom> Rudolf, eu gostava mais do Pidgin mas ele tinha alguns bugs no Ubuntu que eram bem irritantes.
<adrianoc> ele chegou funcionar comigo, mas depois parou.
<adrianoc> não tem como debugar ele ?
<Rudolf> adrianoc: para debugar, tente iniciar pelo terminal
<Rudolf> adrianoc: como qualquer programa
<Rudolf> adrianoc: mas fica dependente do nível de debug ativado durante a criação/compilação do programa
<adrianoc> Rudolf, como eu já disse antes, eu já rodei ele pelo console (terminal).
<Rudolf> adrianoc: e ae?
<adrianoc> ele não mostra nehuma erro, ou outor tipo de de mensagem.
<adrianoc> so fica assim:
<adrianoc> adrianoc@u1404:~$ empathy
<Rudolf> adrianoc: tentou com --help? -v? -vvv? -d?
<adrianoc> o --help mostra: -n, -h, -p, -v
<Rudolf> adrianoc: para?
<adrianoc> digita aí --help que vai ver, nada relacionada a debug
<adrianoc> eu queria usar o empathy pq é o default do ubuntu.
<adrianoc> no pidgin funfa tudo normal.
<Rudolf> adrianoc: gnome é banido nos meus sistemas, logo não tenho empathy para te falar o que fazer
<adrianoc> Rudolf, pq não gosto do gnome ?
<adrianoc> eu acho o KDE complicado.
<Rudolf> adrianoc: muito bug
<adrianoc> comigo aqui, só com o empathy, o resto tá de boa
<adrianoc> gnome é mais limpo
<adrianoc> mais fácil
<adrianoc> Rudolf, vc usa kubuntu ?
<Rudolf> adrianoc: vc acompanha a lista de bugs no upstream?
<Rudolf> adrianoc: não uso ubuntu?
<adrianoc> usa qual distro ?
<Rudolf> adrianoc: gentoo
<adrianoc> estava usando o sabayon, gostei dele.
<Hyguana> olá, alguem pode me ajdar com o Samba e Swat
<Hyguana> ?
<geowany> opa
<Hyguana> nao estou conseguindo habilitar o Swat do samba
<renato_> Boa noite, estou com uma pane no ubuntu, algum amigo pode me ajudar
<renato_> someone can help me, i got a problem with new ubuntu
<al4nc4ds> #ubuntu
<k0d3r> so saberemos se podemos ajudar se  voce falar qual e o problema
<al4nc4ds> to english users
<renato_> eu atualizei para o ubuntu 14 lts e agora não consigo mais logar -    I updated to new ubunt and now i cannot login
<renato_> it says, fail to start session
<licensed> Boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<licensed> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu num hd externo, mas ele deu fatal error no 'grub-install /dev/sda'. então criei uma particao de 512mb sda1 e na hora de instalar o grub, escolhi sda1 ao inves de sda.. mas não bootou. Alguém ja teve esse problema sabe como resolver?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<k0d3r> licensed, voce tem que verificar qual eh file descriptor do hd externo
<k0d3r> voce tem certeza que eh /dev/sda ??
<licensed> k0d3r, sim sim.. desconectei todos discos do pc deixei so o externo
<k0d3r> por exemplo, na minha maquina /dev/sda eh o hd principal, o externo eh /dev/sdb
<k0d3r> ok
<licensed> k0d3r, ja instalou linux em hd externo?
<k0d3r> sim, ate em pendrive
<licensed> eh no sdx ou sdx1?
<licensed> eu posso criar uma particao sdx1 com 256mb so pro grub? fiz isso e nao ta bootando
<k0d3r> voce tem que gravar o grub no /dev/sdx
<licensed> entao.. ele nao grava.. da fatal error
<licensed> como vc conseguiu?
<licensed> k0d3r, posso deixar o disco com uma particao unica sdx1 com o /... e na hora de escolher o boot diz sdx ne?
<sUbMuNdO> boa noite alguem tem alguma ideia de uma versao de linux para um netbook acer ao722 2gb de memoria amd dual core c-50 1.0 ghz ja tentei o zorinos mas nao reconhece o som!
<licensed> sUbMuNdO, nao é mais facil tentar consertar o som do que reinstalar o linux sem ter certeza que vai funcionar?
<licensed> sUbMuNdO, eu tinha um net acer aspire one z5.. com 512mb de ram.. usava xubuntu nele de boa
<licensed> xubuntu 12.04
<k0d3r> licensed, voce tem que ter um bootloader isntalado no /dev/sda
<al4nc4ds> sUbMuNdO lubuntu 14.04 i386
<licensed> k0d3r, entao mas ele nao instala.. nessa parte aqui http://i.stack.imgur.com/fj7ye.png
<licensed> coloco sdx e no final ele da erro
<licensed> certeza que da pra instalar o bootloader no sdx externo?
<al4nc4ds> sUbMuNdO usei nessa cpu num note itautec funfou de boa sem delay o lxde e mais leve q o xfce e apenas consumindo 210mb da ram
<licensed> al4nc4ds, da licenca? ta me atrapalhando estou com problemas
<licensed> al4nc4ds, ;))
<al4nc4ds> licensed hacker
<sUbMuNdO> vou instalar o lubuntu valeu
<licensed> al4nc4ds, se eu fosse h4x0r usaria o nick |1c3n53d
<al4nc4ds> sUbMuNdO precisando pede licenca para o licensed kkk
<k0d3r> licensed, quando a bios passar o controle para o dispositivo de boot, no caso o hd externo, o primeiro setor do disco vai ser carregado na memoria e executado, eh la que deve estar o grub
<licensed> k0d3r, concordo contigo.. ate pq ja fiz isso outras vezes.. mas penso que talvez no hd externo seja diferente.. inclusive tem alguns videos tutoriais e artigos dizendo que é pra escolher sdx1
<licensed> por ex: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KDM2LqFoHv4#t=952
<k0d3r> ok, nesse caso voce tem que ter *certeza* que existe um bootloader primario instalado no MBR
<licensed> então provavelmente nao tem
<k0d3r> se tiver, ele vai procurar na tabela de particoes por uma particao bootavel
<licensed> a bootavel é a sdx1 que tem o bootloader
<k0d3r> exatamente
<licensed> instalei no sdx1 e nao no sdx.. pq tava dando fatal error
<licensed> mas a mbr nao tem nd
<k0d3r> voce esta formatando esse hd??
<k0d3r> fez backup dos dados?
<licensed> eu exclui todas as particoes, e criei na hora de instalar
<licensed> nao tem dados
<licensed> eh disco novo
<k0d3r> ok
<k0d3r> cria uma nova tabela de particoes
<k0d3r> e refaz o processo
<licensed> ok
<k0d3r> voce usa particoes NTFS no linux?
<licensed> nao
<k0d3r> hehe
<licensed> so tenho 1 particao po.. ext4 /
<licensed> pq a pergunta?
<k0d3r> na figura que voce postou tem 3 particoes ntfs
<licensed> kkkk peguei no google
<k0d3r> hehehe ok
<k0d3r> licensed, no log nao fala nada mais informativo que "fatal error"?
<licensed> nao
<licensed>      
<licensed> "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error."
<licensed> tem ate bug reportado https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/976027
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1059827 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #976027 Non trivial grub2 installs no longer fit in small embed areas" (affected: 74, heat: 306) [Wishlist,Triaged]
<licensed> ja dei uma googlada mas nao achei a solucao
<k0d3r> no instalador do ubuntu nao tem outra opcao de bootloader?
<licensed> nao
<licensed> sdx sdx1
<k0d3r> me refiro a uma alternativa ao grub, tipo o LILO
<k0d3r> o instalador nao oferece outra opcao alem do grub?
<licensed> nada
<licensed> na teoria é simples a instalacao.. mas nao ta funcionando
<k0d3r> e um bug no grub
<licensed> sera?
<licensed> k0d3r, eu posso nao instalar o bootloader.. pegar um cd do ubuntu 14.04 e usar o comando grub-install? pq ai o grub ja deve ter consertado
<k0d3r> que versao voce esta instalando?
<licensed> 12.04
<licensed> k0d3r, mesmo erro.. apos recriar a tabela de particoes
<k0d3r> voce tem somente uma particao, correto?
<licensed> s
<k0d3r> quanto de espaco tem antes da primeira particao?
<sUbMuNdO> ja tentou passar algum programa que detecta ajgum erro no disco?
<licensed> k0d3r, sei la kra o ubuntu que fez
<licensed> sUbMuNdO, nao tentei. mas o disco ta bom
<licensed> k0d3r, to querendo instalar manualmente o bootloader.. a partir de um ubuntu 14.04 o que acha
<sUbMuNdO> vou tentar o lubuntu volto depois
<k0d3r> boa ideia
<k0d3r> voce ja instalou tudo, so falta o bootloader, certo?
<licensed> s
<licensed> k0d3r, me fala uma coisa.. eu posso usar o grub-install de qualquer s.o? to aqui no meu notebook no arch.. posso usar o grub-install dele?
<licensed> ou tem que ser um ubuntu
<k0d3r> sim, mas voce vai instalar com as configuracoes locais
<k0d3r> provavelmente ele vai colocar o hd externo como sdb
<licensed> droga e o que eu faço?
<licensed> um live do ubuntu 14.04 resolve?
<licensed> k0d3r, epa perai.. é pra colocar como sda ou sdb? ou tanto faz?
<licensed> k0d3r, a ideia é eu poder usar esse hd externo em qualquer pc que eu quiser.. independente de quantos hds ele tenha
<k0d3r> hummm.....
<licensed> k0d3r, quando vc usa seus linux no usb.. tem esse problema?
<k0d3r> nao, nao tenho mais de 1 hd, entao o usb eh reconhecido sempre como sdb
<licensed> k0d3r, nao testou em nenhum outro pc com mais de 0 ou 2 hds?
<k0d3r> faz o seguinte, instala o grub pelo arch, e tenta bootar
<licensed> grub-install /dev/sdx tem mais algum parametro?
<k0d3r> eh o suficiente
<licensed> k0d3r, to com medo q ele mexa no meu grub do note
<licensed> [licensed@licensed Downloads]$ grub-install /dev/sdb
<licensed> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<licensed> grub-install: erro: cannot delete `/boot/grub/i386-pc/setpci.mod': Permissão negada.
<licensed> e ia mexer mesmo
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkk
<k0d3r> tem que ser root
<licensed> sorte que esqueci do sudo
<licensed> k0d3r, ta louco mano? ele vai baguncar meu mbr do note
<k0d3r> hehe, relaxa
<licensed> essa pasta ai i386-pc so tem no boot do meu note.. no externo nao tem
<licensed> ou seja ele ia remover do meu note
<k0d3r> se voce passar no maximo ele vai deixar do jeito que esta agora
<licensed> kra nao entendi o q vc falou nao.. mas nao to doido de fazer isso nao
<alcatel> minha cam não aparece no site o que faço?
<k0d3r>  grub-install [OPTION] [INSTALL_DEVICE]
<licensed> k0d3r, entao mas ele vai apagar o boot atual e escrever no sdb
<Thiago_MB> bom dia pessoal
<k0d3r> nao
<Thiago_MB> to precisando de uma ajuda
<Thiago_MB> meu notebook
<licensed> k0d3r, kra eh so ver o erro que deu ali em cima.. ele ia deletar meu boot
<Thiago_MB> um pavilion dv6
<Thiago_MB> estou tendo dor de cabela com o wireless broadcom
<Thiago_MB> alguém aee com alguma luz q possa me ajudar
<Thiago_MB> rodando a imagem LIVE o wireless funciona uma blza mas depois q instalo o 14.04 o wireless naum funciona ...
<licensed> Thiago_MB, kra porque nao usa o ndiswrapper? driver do windao
<Thiago_MB> nunca tentei
<k0d3r> qual eh o chip da broadcom?
<Thiago_MB> 4313
<k0d3r> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Thiago_MB> oq me deixa intrigado é que rodando a imagem live ele roda ... depois q instala é tenso
<k0d3r> dmesg | grep b43
<k0d3r> o que retorna?
<k0d3r> ou dmesg | grep -i error
<k0d3r> licensed, relaxa, voce nao vai ficar sem boot
<licensed> k0d3r, eu nao vou fazer isso.. sei que vou ter que reinstalar o boot do note pq vai corromper.. eh so ler a mensagem
<Thiago_MB> não retorna nada dmesg | grep b43
<k0d3r> Thiago_MB,  dmesg | grep -i error
<Thiago_MB> rapaz eu to tc em outra maquina
<Thiago_MB> já q na outra não consigo wifi ...
<Thiago_MB> lá só está instalado ubuntu gnome ... pq eu fiquei puto e tentei por outra imagem pensando ser bug da iso
<Thiago_MB> pq rodando o live funciona ... mas durante a instalação cai ... aí não sei como funciona
<k0d3r> Thiago_MB, executa o cmd la e diz o que retorna
<Thiago_MB> retornou um diversas coisas com erro
<k0d3r> Thiago_MB, posta no pastebin e coloca o link aqui
<Thiago_MB> pastebin.com/4xk10xHb
<Thiago_MB> consegue entender?
<Thiago_MB> k0d3r, conseguiu entender?
<k0d3r> executa modprobe b43 como root
<Thiago_MB> nesse exato momento to usando um adaptador wifi nele
<Thiago_MB> não dá nada de retorno
<Thiago_MB> já dei
<Thiago_MB> e nada de resultado
<k0d3r> agora lsmod | grep b43
<Thiago_MB> patebin.com/QcYNR7dF
<k0d3r> agora a saida de dmesg | grep -i error novamente
<k0d3r> Thiago_MB, ver se o firmware tambem esta instalado:
<Thiago_MB> pastebin.com/a78i9sSv
<k0d3r> ver se tem um diretorio b43 em  /lib/firmware
<geowany> estranho é o jockey não detectar a instalação desse firmware
<Thiago_MB> está sim
<Thiago_MB> b43, b43legacy e brcm
<Thiago_MB> já fiz diversas coisas aqui
<Thiago_MB> diversas dicas de tutoriais ...
<Thiago_MB> e nada deu certo
<k0d3r> voce tem o comando iwlist?
<geowany> rapaz, vc falou que pelo live cd dá certo
<Thiago_MB> sim pelo live roda blza
<Thiago_MB> mas fica caindo direto
<Thiago_MB> depois q instalo é q é o problema
<k0d3r> geowany, aparente voce tem os drivers e o firmware instalados, vamos ver se eh problema de configuracao
<geowany> então dá um boot pelo live cd e salva a saída do lsmod pra ver qual módulo o live cd tá levantando
<Thiago_MB> assim q eu instalei a distro pelada ... ela conecta mas não navega
<Thiago_MB> ok ...
<k0d3r> geowany, ele colocou no pastebin a saida do lsmod. os modulos necessarios estao carregados
<k0d3r> eu uso um chip similar, o 4312
<geowany> eu tinha problemas em versões passadas do ubuntu com a minha placa usb da dlink (Ralink RT2870)
<k0d3r> iwlist, voce tem?
<Thiago_MB> eu tb parei de usar ralink por isso
<Thiago_MB> mas me surpriendi comprei um adaptador da tplink
<geowany> na época tinha que colocar esse módulo rt2x00usb na blacklist
<geowany> atualmente funciona normal
<geowany> no debian tinha que instalaro  firmware-ralink
<Thiago_MB> esse gulosos de 1w ... pra usar pra dar comando em rpt de wireless
<Thiago_MB> pow fiquei de cara ele funcionou de cara no ubuntu e muito bem
<geowany> o jeito é meter os módulos na blacklist e subir o ndiswrapper
<Thiago_MB> to tentando conectar aqui na live
<Thiago_MB> naum ta conectando agora
<Thiago_MB> agora na live ele naum conecta
<Thiago_MB> ooow ta tenso isso aqui
<Thiago_MB> nem meus eeepc da asus deram dores de cabeça como esse positivo no ubuntu
<Thiago_MB> nunca consegui rodar uma distro bem nele
<Thiago_MB> sempre tem uma frescura
<Thiago_MB> e olha q 2 dos meus eeepc são AMD ... APU
<Thiago_MB> bom pessoal ... obrigado pela atenção de vcs
<Thiago_MB> vou deixar isso pra amanhã
<Thiago_MB> já não to mais aguentando de cansaço ...
<Thiago_MB> amanhã durante a tarde eu volto aqui
<geowany> vlw
<geowany> boa sorte
<Thiago_MB> se vcs tiverem por aí agente bate um pao
<Thiago_MB> papo
<geowany> eu tmb tive uns problemas pra subir minha gpu nvidia aqui no kubuntu
<Thiago_MB> pow nesse meu DESKTOP aqui to usando uma geforce gs8400 velhinha rsss
<Thiago_MB> funciona q eh uma blza
<Thiago_MB> eu sou fan dos netbooks ...
<Thiago_MB> tenho 3
<Thiago_MB> assim q saiu o unity iniciou uma fase horivel pra mim
<Thiago_MB> pq os drives nunca funcionavam
<Thiago_MB> cara era tenso
<Thiago_MB> hoje eu tenho preferido a usar o que já vem mesmo pelo menos com os APUs da amd
<Thiago_MB> tenho 2 netbooks asus com AMD e um notebook da HP com APU (A8)
<Thiago_MB> depois q instala o driver proprietário dá muito galho e ter q ficar consertando essas coisas enche o saco
<Thiago_MB> aee prefiro ficar com o open source mesmo ... funciona q é uma blza
<Thiago_MB> bom valeu pela ajuda gente
<Thiago_MB> fiquem na paz
<Thiago_MB> vou partindo por aqui
<Thiago_MB> forte abraço
<Thiago_MB> amanhã estarei de volta
<Thiago_MB> t+
<licensed> nao deu certo al4nc4ds k0d3r
<k0d3r> licensed, o que tentou?
<licensed> entrei no ubuntu 14.04 e dei um # grub-install /dev/sdx
<licensed> Failed to get canonical path of /cow
<licensed> vou tentar isso aqui mas so amanha http://askubuntu.com/questions/207663/cannot-update-grub-with-paramters-on-live-usb
<licensed> agora preciso dormir game over.. valeu
<k0d3r> te+
<licensed> Estou tentando instalar o grub num hd externo e não estou conseguindo. Alguem ja conseguiu? http://pastebin.com/1cbdP5JE
<safadu> bom dia todos
<safadu> por favor aonde posso ver a lista dos canais IRC em relaçao a Ubuntu? gostaria buscar o IRCchat do suporte. Obrigado
<safadu> ola tem alguem?
<sUbMuNdO> safadu,  /list *ubuntu*
<sUbMuNdO> se tiver com o xchat botao direito >> servidor >> list of channels dai vc lista e pode ate salvar no computer a lista completa
<safadu> submundo estou no webchat
<safadu> escrevi o comando nesta linha a qui, mas nao deu em nada
<safadu> boa tarde
<procuroajuda> Alguém aqui saca bem de hardware e poderia me ajudar?
<jobarte> só sei conectar o mouse na porta usb
<leptoi> como torno um pendrive bootavel plo terminal?
<licensed> al4nc4ds, consegui man a parada de ontem.. mas sofri viu
<_0xaa55> licensed, conseguiu instalar o grub pelo livecd?
<licensed> k0d3r, acabei de resolver.. mas sofri muito viu
<k0d3r> qual foi a solucao definitiva?
<licensed> na verdade primeiro eu tava com um problema da minha iso nao estar bootando.. ai resolvi colocando os parametros acpi_osi=Linux nomodeset e desconectando o hd externo até dar boot
<licensed> ai quando consegui instalar o linux no hd externo, ele estava dando erro no grub.. tentei instalar manualmente e nao ia de jeito nenhum.. ai usei o boot-repair
<licensed> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<licensed> pensei que esse app era so fachada.. mas o bixo faz milagre
<k0d3r> hehe
<k0d3r> bom saber
<k0d3r> alguem aqui usa o modem powerbox da GVT?
<Thiago_MB> fala aee kod3r ... eu não uso não mas eu domino um pouco de conexão adsl e coisas do tipo
<k0d3r> na verdade estou querendo o firmware deste modem
<Thiago_MB> qual modem?
<k0d3r> pace v5471
<Thiago_MB> dependendo eu até tenho aqui
<k0d3r> tambem conhecido como powerbox gvt
<Thiago_MB> vish desse eu naum tenho naum mas vou ver se acho algo aqui
<Thiago_MB> tenho um amigo q usa esse modem
<Thiago_MB> ele passa uns apertos com ele
<Thiago_MB> meio instável
<Thiago_MB> aee ...
<Thiago_MB> lembra aquele problema do meu wireless?
<k0d3r> sim
<Thiago_MB> eu reinstalei o ubuntu novamente
<k0d3r> conseguiu resolver?
<Thiago_MB> só q usei o adaptador alternativo pra conectar
<Thiago_MB> agora ele conecta
<Thiago_MB> mas não navega
<Thiago_MB> fica estável mas não navega
<k0d3r> consegue pergar um ip DHCP?
<Thiago_MB> na live ele conecta e cai ... não firma...
<Thiago_MB> vou ver aquo
<Thiago_MB> sim pega o ip do dhcp do router
<Thiago_MB> creio q não seja muito a parte do firmware do driver...
<Thiago_MB> creio q seja algum bug na configuração
<Thiago_MB> k0d3r ... o que vc precisa fazer no power box em específico
<Thiago_MB> qual firmware vc precisa
<Thiago_MB> desbloqueio?
<Thiago_MB> liberação de porta pra jogo ?
<k0d3r> so estou curioso pra ver o firmware...
<k0d3r> nao conheco muito sobre este modem
<k0d3r> ver o que ele roda...
<k0d3r> volto depois!
<omelete> log desse modem fala de openwrt
<omelete> o novo, antigo ñ lembro ql é
<Thiago_MB> estou vendo aqui algo diferente
<Thiago_MB> http://www.tripleoxygen.net/wp/2013/10/pace-v5471-teardown/
<Thiago_MB> aqui o cara desmonta ele e fala em detalhes do modem ...
<Thiago_MB> é bem robusto ...
<omelete> aqui 5350
<omelete> antigo foram 3
<omelete> ambos estragaram por discarga eletetrica pela linha telefonica
<Thiago_MB> é o mais comum ...
<Thiago_MB> aqui já tive bons modens ...
<Thiago_MB> eu aqui uso ADSL da OI (velox)
<Thiago_MB> infelizmente é o q tem aqui ... moro em area rural
<Thiago_MB> Zona da Mata Mineira ...
<Thiago_MB> pra ter 10 mega aqui é muito difícil só eu sei como foi dificil
<Thiago_MB> e aqui os sistemas de proteção contra descarga são muito ruins
<Thiago_MB> por anos queimo uns 3 modens
<Thiago_MB> os q mais duraram comigo aqui foi um da Intelbras
<Thiago_MB> muito bom ... mas depois de tomar muita pancada de descarga ele já não está mais tão estável ...
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Já tentou colocar um isolador na sua linha telefônica?
<Thiago_MB> q tipo de isolador? um trafo isolador de tensão?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Pode até ser, um trafo é uma boa forma de fornecer isolamento galvânico... mas havia pensado em algo como um no-break, muios já vem com um circuito de proteção da linha telefônica
<Thiago_MB> sim ... esse da Intelbras se não me engano tem esse circuito isolador
<omelete> netbios é para q msm?
<omelete> dns antigo
<omelete> ñ lembro
<CyL> omelete: Protocolos de descoberta de redes e hosts em nós locais da microsoft
<Cancel-> buenas.
<omelete> antigo né win98/2000
<CyL> omelete: É usando ainda hoje também
<Cancel-> o KurtKraut é real ou fake? :P
<omelete> porta tá aberta no modem nesse protocolo
<Thiago_MB> eu usei um filtro con centelhador ... uma espécie de filtro de linha com uma ampola de gas ... muit bom
<Thiago_MB> mas carinho
<Thiago_MB> mais caro q o modem
<CyL> Cancel-: Como assi?
<Cancel-> queria saber se ele é o kurt da brasnet :P
<Cancel-> ou apenas um bot.
<Cancel-> ou "outro" kurt :P
<CyL> Cancel-: Bom, ele é um usuário real, quanto ao histórico de IRC dele, melhor ver com ele
<Cancel-> certo.
<Cancel-> é possvel eu baixar o ubuntu e instalar eme em um hd externo pra rodar a partir dele, via usb?
<Cancel-> ele*
<Thiago_MB> CyL: tu saca de problemas com o driver da broadcom no ubuntu?
<CyL> Cancel-: Sim
<Cancel-> obrigado :)
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Qual problema? Eu tenho um computador com broadcom
<Thiago_MB> pow ... eu to com um note aqui da HP sempre tive problemas com ele para por o ubuntu
<Thiago_MB> dessa vez eu rodei a live do ubuntu e o wireless funcionou
<Thiago_MB> caia mas funcionou
<CyL> Thiago_MB: O meu é Dell e também já tive muitos problemas, mas desde a última vez que instalei o 12.04, tudo funcionou muito be,
<Thiago_MB> formatei ... e agora ele conecta na rede pega o ip mas não navega
<Thiago_MB> já viu algo assim
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Não, vc consegue resolver nomes?
<Thiago_MB> no live ele navega bem ... mas cai ... depois de instalado o driver fica estável mas não navega
<Thiago_MB> vish ... resolver nomes?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: No terminal 'nslookup google.com.br', pastebin do resultado por favor
<Thiago_MB> ok ...
<Thiago_MB> vou tentar aqui
<Thiago_MB> o retorno do comando ==> timed out; no servers could be reached
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Bom, a primeira coisa é evidente, vc não consegue resolver nomes
<Thiago_MB> sim ... então ... oq vc acha q devo fazer?
<Thiago_MB> com outro adaptador de outro pc ele conecta na boa e navega bem
<CyL> Thiago_MB: primeiro tente "sudo echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' >> /etc/resolv.conf"
<KurtKraut> Cancel-, Sim, sou eu mesmo. Aloha!
<Cancel-> Aloha KurtKraut, Cancel (NLInk) brasnet aqui, qto tempo.
<KurtKraut> Cancel-, muito tempo mesmo :D Nunca deixei de usar o IRC. Depois da BRASnet, vim para cá.
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Conseguiu?
<Cancel-> KurtKraut, tentei me refugiar em alguns servidores, mas não encontrei porto seguro algum, apenas redes com 98% de bots :P
<Thiago_MB> CyL: bash: /etc/resolv.conf: permissão negada
<KurtKraut> CyL, Temos que pensar melhor no caso do Thiago_MB porque o resolv.conf é reescrito pelo NetworkManager. Quando ele reiniciar provavelmente essa linha será apagada, não?
<Thiago_MB> na verdade não sei ...
<Thiago_MB> sou bem noob em Linux ... to começando engatinhar ainda
<CyL> KurtKraut: Sim, eu sei, estou apenas testando a hipóstese de ser problema com o DNS, não uma solução definitiva. Por isso mesmo preferi assim, pra não fazer nenhuma alteração definitiva.
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Vc teve o cuidado de digitar o 'sudo' antes?
<KurtKraut> Thiago_MB, O início é difícil mas continue insistindo. Linux mudou minha vida e minha carreira.
<Thiago_MB> sim
<Thiago_MB> sudo echo ...
<roberval> Oi, gostaria de obter uma ajuda de como instalar o o IRPF 2014 NO LINUX UBUNTU LTS 14.04. Sou novo usuário nesse sistema e não sei  como instalar.
<Thiago_MB> eu sei bem como é KurtKraut... já mudou a minha
<CyL> KurtKraut: caso deseje fazer uma alteração mais definitiva no resolv.conf, basta adicionar no arquivo /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail (ou head), que é permanente, e serve de esqueleto toda ver que o resolv.conf é reescrito
<CyL> Thiago_MB: pode fazer um pastebin da entrada do seu comando e da saída do bash?
<KurtKraut> CyL, thanks!
<Thiago_MB> sim ...
<Thiago_MB> pastebin.com/hDUvZW19
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Bom, a primeira coisa é que tem um typo no .conf...
<Thiago_MB> sim
<Thiago_MB> e oq devo fazer pra resolver
<Thiago_MB> será q se eu editar o .conf resolve?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Antes de editar, vamos tentar uma coisa
<CyL> Thiago_MB: ping 8.8.8.8
<Thiago_MB> ok ... manda
<CyL> Thiago_MB: viu o ping?
<Thiago_MB> ta tentando aqui ... mas não tá retornando
<Thiago_MB> ta retornando várias linhas com From 192.168.20.5 icmp-seq=200 Destination Host Unreachable
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Ok, o problema não é nem o DNS então
<Thiago_MB> o seq= q vai mudando a cada linha
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Ok, 'sudo ifconfig' e pastebin do resultado
<Thiago_MB> temq terminar o ping aqui q naum terminou
<Thiago_MB> já está em 334
<Thiago_MB> e não termina
<Thiago_MB> fecho a janela do terminal?
<Thiago_MB> e abro outra?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Ctrl+C
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Não vai terminar nunca, o ping fica rodando até vc cancelar
<Thiago_MB> pastebin.com/UCtnnnjG
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Vc tem duas interfaces wireless?
<Thiago_MB> no momento estou com duas pq pluguei o adaptador wireless de outro pc pra gerar o pastebin
<Thiago_MB> mas eu desconecto o segundo pra fazer os comandos deixo só o broadcom plugado
<Thiago_MB> tenho um broadcom e o outro ralink
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Bom, mas isso modifica a tabela de roteamento do kernel...
<CyL> Thiago_MB: não tem uma outra máquina?
<Thiago_MB> oi desculpe a demora
<Thiago_MB> estava ao telefone
<Thiago_MB> tenho outra maquina sim
<Thiago_MB> na verdade 5
<Thiago_MB> rss
<Thiago_MB> quanto a usar outra maquina não tenho como fazer o pastebin com ele offline
<Thiago_MB> apesar dele ele estar conectado na rede não consigo conectar na internet
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Fica difícil saber a origem do problema se vc ficar conectando e desconectando uma interface de rede a todo momento...
<Thiago_MB> sim ... concordo
<Thiago_MB> mas como farei pra postar o pastebin pra vc?
<Thiago_MB> por isso alguns retornos eu digito por aqui
<Thiago_MB> oq posso fazer é desplugar a interface usb dar o comando e depois plugar e gerar o pastebin
<CyL> Thiago_MB: uma máquina consegue ver a outra pela rede?
<Thiago_MB> não ... ao menos ainda não tentei
<CyL> Thiago_MB: A partir de uma máquina que esteja funcionando bem, tente pingar a que está com problemas
<Thiago_MB> não consigo
<Thiago_MB> tentei aqui
<Thiago_MB> não dá retorno não
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Pois então não está sendo atribuído um IP via DHCP
<Thiago_MB> to tentando de novo
<Thiago_MB> sim está sim ...
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Na verdade eu acho que o fato de vc ter plugando e desplugando um adaptador USB pode ter interferido nisso. Sugiro instalar o openssh, desplugar o adaptador e tentar a conexão a partir de outra maquina
<CyL> Thiago_MB: As duas máquinas estão associadas ao mesmo roteador wireless?
<Thiago_MB> sim
<Thiago_MB> eu consigo visualizar a maquina com problema no router
<Thiago_MB> o problema é q ela não trafega nada
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Trafega no mínimo o DHCP né?
<Thiago_MB> o dhcp ele pega
<Thiago_MB> tanto q o ip ele pega
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Vc alterou alguma configuração do seu roteador bloqueando ICMP?
<Thiago_MB> não
<Thiago_MB> posso até dar uma olhada pra conferir
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Bom, nunca vi um roteador que desabilitasse isso por padrão, vamos deixar essa alternativa como segunda linha de ação
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Da máquina com problemas vc consegue pingar o roteador?
<Thiago_MB> eu dou o comando mas não acha
<Thiago_MB> no roteador eu tenho costume de deixar um ip estático por endereço mac
<Thiago_MB> associo o ip ao MAC
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Bom, vamos por passos, tem como conectar aqui na sala do chat por uma outra máquina?
<Thiago_MB> eu estou conectado por outra maquina
<Thiago_MB> sem outra interface ela não trafega
<CyL> Thiago_MB: vamos dar nome aos bois, essa sua máquina como se chama?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: E a máquina com problemas, como se chama?
<Thiago_MB> Thiago-NOTEBOOK
<CyL> Thiago_MB: qual a marca/modelo da máquina com problema, e qual a marca/modelo da máquina que funciona bem e que vc está usando?
<AlexandreMBM> Boa tarde a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> Como faço para ter um bug confirmado no Bugzilla do Firefox?
<Thiago_MB> a q está com problemas é um HP DV6 6c70BR
<Thiago_MB> e a outra é um desktop montado por mim ...
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Esperar que alguém o avalie?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Ok, então retire todas as interfaces do notebook e reinicie ele
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, mas eu tenho de chamar alguém para a CC list?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu não sei se reportei corretamente...
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Na minha opinião, o melhor é esperar
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1005677
<Thiago_MB> ta ele já está sem nenhuma interface só com a pci interna
<ubotu-br> Mozilla bug 1005677 in Untriaged "Disorganized icons on panel of the newer Firefox" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Com a ethernet e a wireless interna, vc quis dizer?
<AlexandreMBM> E outro (de 1 ano atrás): https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=762523
<ubotu-br> Mozilla bug 762523 in Tabbed Browser "about:newtab does not render the thumbnails of the tabs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Thiago_MB> sim ...
<AlexandreMBM> Que eu até já tinha me esquecido.
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Ok, então reinicie ele, e não pugle nada, ok?
<Thiago_MB> CyL: já reiniciei aqui e continua sem resposta do ping
<Thiago_MB> está sem nada plugado
<Thiago_MB> apenas a wireless interna mesmo
<Thiago_MB> da mesma forma conecta no wireless mas não navega
<AlexandreMBM> Acabo de ver que a cadastrar meu e-mail ele enviou e-mail para 12 destinatários. Então vou esperar.
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Ok, então o notebook está nem nenhuma interface externa e associada ao ap, correto?
<Thiago_MB> isso
<Thiago_MB> correto
<CyL> Thiago_MB: 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 | grep inet' retorna alguma coisa?
<Thiago_MB> retorna sim
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Ok, qual o endereço retornado?
<Thiago_MB> ip da maquina mascara e bcast e ipv6 tb
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Não se preocupe com ipv6, qual o edenreço ip retornado?
<CyL> *endereço
<Thiago_MB> endereço 192.168.20.5 bcast 192.168.20.255 masc. 255.255.255.0
<CyL> Thiago_MB: ótimo, qual o ip do desktop?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: pode dizer o do router logo também, risos
<Thiago_MB> ta ... 192.168.20.10 o do desktop e do router 192.168.20.1
<CyL> Thiago_MB: vc consegue pingar o roteador a partir do notebook?
<Thiago_MB> não
<CyL> Thiago_MB: qual a mensagem de erro?
<Thiago_MB> não dá mensagem de erro só naum retorna
<Thiago_MB> destination host unreachable
<CyL> Thiago_MB: ok..
<Thiago_MB> do desktop eu pingo blza
<Thiago_MB> o router
<CyL> Thiago_MB: 'sudo route > roteamento.txt && less roteamento.txt', qual o roteador para o destino default e para o destino 192.168.20.0?
<Thiago_MB> destino 0 ?
<Thiago_MB> naum existe 0
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Eu pdi para o destino default e para o 192.168.20.0, vc gerou e viu o arquivo?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: 192.168.20.0 existe sim, apenas é um endereço de rede e não de host
<Thiago_MB> ahn sim
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Qual o roteador para essas duas máquinas no notebook?
<Thiago_MB> roteamento.txt arquivo ou pasta inexistente
<Thiago_MB> eu uso um greatek
<CyL> Thiago_MB: 'sudo route'
<Thiago_MB> retornou aqui
<Thiago_MB> oq vc precisa saber
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Leia o backlog
<Thiago_MB> backlog?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Histórico do chat
<Thiago_MB> vish  ...
<Thiago_MB> sim o destino default 192.168.20.0
<Thiago_MB> isso?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: não posso fazer tudo por você
<Thiago_MB> eu sei e compreendo
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Leia com calma e entenda a pergunta
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Vc estava dizendo que algo não existia antes de tentar interpretar os resultados
<Thiago_MB> sim blza ...
<Thiago_MB> mas o comandocom roteamento .txt ele não retornou
<Thiago_MB> mas tudo bem
<Thiago_MB> vamos lá ...
<Thiago_MB> eu disse q naum existia pq no router naum existe nada de 192.168.20.0 ... só por isso
<CyL> Thiago_MB: 'sudo route' produz os mesmos resultados
<Thiago_MB> por isso estranhei
<Thiago_MB> sim ...
<Thiago_MB> por isso perguntei oq vc precisava saber do retorno pq do jeito q está não tenho como fazer o pastebin
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Eu preciso que vc leia a tabela de roteamente, interprete a mesma, e me diga qual o roteador que está configurado para os destinos default e 192.168.20.0
<Thiago_MB> na mesma linha na coluna de roteador tem um *
<Thiago_MB> não tem nenhum IP
<Thiago_MB> depois tem a mascara
<Thiago_MB> em opção tem U
<Thiago_MB> métrica tem 9
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Eu não quero a máscara, apenas o roteador
<Thiago_MB> ref tem 0
<Thiago_MB> em roteador tem um *
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Só que eu pedi para dois destinos, e não sei para qual vc está falando
<Thiago_MB> na linha default tem o ip do roteador 192.168.20.1
<Thiago_MB> OK ... vamos lá ...
<CyL> Thiago_MB: O roteador para o destino default é 192.168.20.1, e o roteador para o destino 192.168.20.0 é *, é isso?
<Thiago_MB> isso
<Thiago_MB> exatamente
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Existe algum outro destino?
<Thiago_MB> eu estava aqui tc todo o resultado
<Thiago_MB> não nenhum outro destino
<CyL> Thiago_MB: As opções dos destino default são UG?
<Thiago_MB> sum
<Thiago_MB> sim UG
<Thiago_MB> no 192.168.20.0 é U
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Ok, tudo bem
<CyL> Thiago_MB: e quando vc digita 'ping 192.168.20.1' no notebook, vc obtém destination unreachable?
<Thiago_MB> sim
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Sinceramente, a configuração está correta
<Thiago_MB> pois eh ...
<Thiago_MB> o motivo de não estar navegando q é esquisito
<Thiago_MB> nessa mesma máquina no Windows navega perfeitamente
<Thiago_MB> e pela LIVE tb
<Thiago_MB> mas depois q instala dá nisso
<Thiago_MB> pensando ser um erro troquei de edição e coloquei o ubuntu gnome e deu na mesma
<CyL> Thiago_MB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Tente ver se consegue seguir este tutorial
<Thiago_MB> eu tentei ontem
<Thiago_MB> mas alí não tem referência com o 14.04
<Thiago_MB> e pra mim tentar eu tenho q plugar outra interface
<Thiago_MB> da forma q estava fazendo ontem
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Siga as mesmas referências do 12.04, provavelmente não existem diferenças
<Thiago_MB> ok vou tentar novamente aqui
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Ah sim, nese caso plugar a outra interface não atrapalha os processos descritos ali
<Thiago_MB> pois eh antes eu estava fazendo dessa
<Thiago_MB> forma
<Thiago_MB> vou tentar aqui novamente
<Thiago_MB> CyL:
<Thiago_MB> achei uma referencia auqi ...
<Thiago_MB> aqui
<Thiago_MB> http://pastebin.com/HbJbs4Dx
<Thiago_MB> olha esse pedaço q peguei la na comunidade
<Thiago_MB> mas o lance é q eu não tenho uma media com a iso
<Thiago_MB> estou usando multisystem no pendrive
<Thiago_MB> vou ver se queimo uma mídia com a iso aqui pra tentar essa
<Thiago_MB> mas essa vou tentar mais tarde...
<Thiago_MB> pq agora vou ter q sair
<Thiago_MB> desde já te agradeço a paciência comigo
<Thiago_MB> muito obrigado CyL ... e a todos q complementaram ...
<Thiago_MB> obrigado a todos ... e uma boa tarde
 * Novodom grafeno ¬¬ futo proximo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> nuno_nunes  ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<pu4maf> boa noite a todos
<pu4maf> pessoal estou aqui com uma distribuição antiga do ubuntu 7,10 alguem pode me dizer como faço para atualiza-lo para uma versão mais recente que eu consiga montar um servidor de ssh
<pu4maf> ??
<omelete> ñ tem mais update
<omelete> backup e instalar vrs mais nova
<astroo-> pu4maf  ola
<pu4maf> ok
<pu4maf> então tenho que baixar a iso e instalar de novo he isso?
<astroo-> deve ser porque o teu tem "seculos"
<pu4maf> pois he fiquei um tempo parado agora que voltei ao linux
<astroo-> nunca e tarde para voltar
<pu4maf> mas obrigado pela dica ok vou baixar uma versão nova aqui
<astroo-> ok
<pu4maf> obrigado 73 até uma proxima oportunidade
<Magno> Boa noite
<Magno> Instalei o ubuntu 14 fazendo upgrade pela versão 13.
<Magno> ao instalar o compiz, ainda nas telas de configuração, a area de trabalho e todos os ícones e barras não estão mais aparecendo.
<astroo-> ola
<Magno> tento entrar no terminal usando o atalho crt alt t e não entra
<Magno> tem salvação sem ter que instalar tudo novamente?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Magno> show.
<cameron_> alguem pode me ajudar aqui?
<davi> boa noite
<davi> estou tentanto instalar o navegado maxthon e está dando o erro de dependencia gconf-serv
<CyL> davi: Como vc está tentando instalar?
<davi> baixei do site
<davi> e cliquei
<astroo-> ola
<davi> ai abriu aquela tela de instalação
<davi> joli os é o q estou usando, ao751h, maquina antiga
<CyL> davi: O que é joliOS?
<davi> uma distro do ubuntu
<davi> ubuntu 10.04
<CyL> davi: Não é um derivado oficial do Ubuntu, difcíl dizer o que houve de errado...
<CyL> davi: Mas de uma forma geral vc deve botar o repositorio do programa que deseja instalar no sources.list e usar o apt-get ao invés de instalar um arquivo obtido por download
<davi> CyL vou ter que sair agora, mas preciso de explicação nos minimos detalhes pois sou iniciante
<davi> depois eu entro e pergunto novamente
<davi> muito obrigado
<CyL> Putz...
<omelete> esse maxthon nem deve ter nos repositorios
<omelete> tm q baixar o source
<CyL> omelete: Não do ubuntu
<omelete> bom browser esse ai, já usei no pc, uso no tablet
<licensed> omelete, sabe se tem sync que nem o ff e chrome? salva favoritos e senhas?
<omelete> tem
<omelete> do pc ñ sei com anda, tem tpo q ñ uso
<licensed> omelete, 400mb instalado. wtf?
<omelete> licensed,  vc foi estalar?
<omelete> tem no aur né
<licensed> s
<Thiago_MB> Boa noite aee pessoal ... K0D3R
<Thiago_MB> eu achei um material aqui daquele modem q vc estava precisando
<Thiago_MB> K0D3R
<astroo-> ola...
<Thiago_MB> fala aee CyL ... vou voltar para aquela guerra aqui
<Thiago_MB>  vou queimar aquela iso agora pra tentar resolver aquele pepino
<K0D3R> Thiago_MB, serio?
<CyL> Thiago_MB: pq queimar uma iso ao invés de simplesmente usar um pendrive?
<K0D3R> Thales, manda ai!
<K0D3R> Thiago_MB, manda ai!
<K0D3R> Thales, nick errado
<Thiago_MB> CyL no meu cado eu uso um pendrive de 8gb com diversas distros ... eu uso o multisystem
<Thiago_MB> e pra fazer o q preciso tem q ser em uma mídia de cd ou dvd
<Thiago_MB> pro q preciso não consigo com o pendrive
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Pq?
<Thiago_MB> pq preciso acessar o dvd como repositório
<Thiago_MB> e com o pendrive a imagem permanece em ISO no pendrive
<Thiago_MB> pelo menos é assim com o multisystem
<CyL> Thiago_MB: Já tentou 'queimar' a mídia para um pendrive ao invés de um cd?
<Thiago_MB> ah rss ... não tenho pendrive pequeno disponível
<Thiago_MB> tenho uns 16 pendrives aqui ... tudo grande ... os menores de 4gb estão lotados ... e os outros todos cheios de iso de distros
<Thiago_MB> eu sou daqueles doidos q quando sai uma distro baixo todas as versões e monto um pendrive com o multisystem com todas elas como se fosse um cardápio
<Thiago_MB> testo todas ...
<Thiago_MB> eu instalo nos computadores de amigos e clientes assim
<Thiago_MB> monto o pendrive deixo pro pessoal ir testando e usando ... dou toda liberdade ... aí eles falam qual vão querer aí instalo e deixo do gosto deles ...
<Thiago_MB> claro q muita coisa eu não sei ... e vou correndo pra cá ou pro tio Google ...
<Thiago_MB> minah vida é dentro do google pesquisando
<K0D3R> omelete, licensed, voces usam Arch?
<licensed> K0D3R, sim, usamos
<Thiago_MB> K0D3R... olha esse link aee http://www.tripleoxygen.net/wp/2013/10/pace-v5471-teardown/
<Thiago_MB> fala do modem q vc queria
<Thiago_MB> diga se te exclarece algo
<K0D3R> opa!
<K0D3R> eh esse mesmo!
<Thiago_MB> olha esse link aqui ... http://www.tripleoxygen.net/wp/2014/02/pace-v5471-desbloqueio/
<K0D3R> Thiago_MB, muito bom, vou dar uma lida nesses artigos
<Thiago_MB> espero q te ajude em algo
<Thiago_MB> rapaz ... não sei se vc conhece um modenzinho q a VIVO ta passando pros clientes
<Thiago_MB> tem um cara no Mercado Livre vendendo por 18 reais
<Thiago_MB> modem BOM D+
<Thiago_MB> me surpriendeu ...
<Thiago_MB> melhor modem q já testei em toda vida
<Thiago_MB> melhor PING
<Thiago_MB> meu ping aqui normalmente fica por volta de 40 a 60
<Thiago_MB> com ele meu ping ficou entre 20 e 40
<Thiago_MB> diferença muuuuuito grande
<K0D3R> Thiago_MB, quanta propaganda! eh voce que esta vendendo?
<K0D3R> hehehe
<K0D3R> brincadeira
<K0D3R> me passa o link
<K0D3R> que ip voce esta pingando?
<Thiago_MB> o modelo é esse aqui
<Thiago_MB> Dm2270
<Thiago_MB> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-555760394-modem-roteador-wifi-adsl2-dm2270-completo-na-caixa-_JM
<Thiago_MB> modem muito bom
<Thiago_MB> alcance do wife dele não faz nenhum milagre
<Thiago_MB> mas é 2x2 ... ou seja no vulgar 2 recepções e duas transmições ... operando em N e 300mb
<Thiago_MB> comprei dele aqui ... na mesma semana havia feito um pedido de 4 modens rss ... me arrependi quando chegou esse aqui
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-27
<KurtKraut> Alguém aqui conseguiu instalar o IRPF 2015 no Ubuntu? Eu baixo o .bin, dou permissão de execução, executo ele e nada acontece. Ele fica pendurado no terminal sem soltar nenhuma mensagem nem abrir uma nova janela.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: waste of time
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Isso só vem a provar a colocação que fiz ontem :D
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: qual?
<Sol> oi?
<Rudolf> oi
<astroo-> saiu
<ubuntu_fag> bom dia preciso de uma ajuda
<Ubuntu_fag> Alguem pode ajudar?
<dcassios> Boa tarde
<dcassios> Gostaria de uma ajuda que creio que possa ser simples para vocês, estou usando o Ubuntu 15 e só gostaria de saber como mova a barra lateral para a parte inferior
<rafael> dcassios: não move
<Dead_Thinker> dcassios: posso estar errado, mas se não me engano, nas configurações do sistema, tu pode setar a posição, tenta ver por lá
<dcassios> Obrigado pelo pronto atendimento Rafael
<Dead_Thinker> Não to no ubuntu agora pra poder ver melhor.
<dcassios> não existe nenhuma forma
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ubuntu_fag> alguem online?
<mirqui> sim , fala
<denisbr> ubuntu_fag: na escuta. Câmbio!
<ubuntu_fag> pode me ajudar com um  problema no ubuntu?
<mirqui> diga
<ubuntu_fag> atualizei para o 15.04 e nao sai som na caixa do notebook so pelo fone de ouvido
<mirqui> vai emconfigurações do sistema \ som
<ubuntu_fag> sim
<mirqui> deve ser algo que vc não configurou o sistema configurou errado , lá vc acerta
<ubuntu_fag> ai que ta no 14.10 nao mexi em nda e ficou blz, agora esse entro la esta tudo igual o outro mais nada de som
<mirqui> viu o volume como está?
<ubuntu_fag> sim ativei a opção para chegar mais de 100% mesmo assim nada
<ubuntu_fag> nao aparece driver nada aqui
<mirqui> drivers de som?
<ubuntu_fag> onde acho isso?
<mirqui> haa , falta os drivers de som
<mirqui> baa velho , fico te devendo , mas tenta na central de programas
<mirqui> ou um sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu_fag> srsr cara ja fiz isso tambem
<mirqui> pode ser que seu sistema não esteja completo
<ubuntu_fag> na central tbm
<mirqui> não sei se o synapse resolve tbm
<mirqui> mas joga a pia da cozinha encima , até acertar :)
<mercurie> acho que as configurações de som abrem o programa pavucontrol, mas abra diretamente ele procurando no dash ou terminal
<ubuntu_fag> procurei pelo driver realtek mas é proprietario nao tem
<mercurie> na aba "Dispositivos de saída" veja se aparece "Auto-falantes" ou se o mesmo não está em mudo
<ubuntu_fag> nao ta ok
<mirqui> tem saida analógica ou digital ?
<ubuntu_fag> como assim?
<mirqui> tem um quadro grande
<mirqui> onde aparece um desenho
<mirqui> tipo de um chip
<mirqui> um diz saida analógica , o outro digital
<ubuntu_fag> sim tem tipo um chip escrito altofalante  audio interno
<ubuntu_fag> nao isso nao
<mirqui> muda de um para o outro
<mirqui> e vê no que dá
<mirqui> diz reproduzir som atrávez
<mirqui> ai diz saida digital
<mirqui> saída analógica
<ubuntu_fag> instalei um controle de volume agora aparece algumas coisas ta saindo som mais muito muito baixo
<mirqui> tenta mais de 100%
<mercurie> dá uma olhada no alsamixer, é pelo terminal
<ubuntu_fag> blz vou ver la
<jucilena> ola
<mercurie> opa
<jucilena> boa tarde
<mercurie> boa tarde
<jucilena> gostaria de de começar a aprender a usar o linux
<jucilena> alguem poderia me da uma dica por onde comeco
<Hudsonkem> do'que precisa?
<Rudolf> jucilena: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> jucilena: é um dos melhores lugares para começar
<jucilena> e em questao de videos aulas vc tem alguma dica
<Hudsonkem> videos aulas sobre? linux, programação, hardware, etc?
<Hudsonkem> poderia ser mais espercifico por gentileza :D
<Hudsonkem> se for sobre o ubuntu linux em si segue a dica do Rodolf, o guia foca é tanto para iniciantes intermediarios e avançados para aprender a tomar o linux
<Rudolf> jucilena: video aulas são para reforço
<Rudolf> jucilena: qualquer canal do youtube tem
<Rudolf> jucilena: para aprender, começar o melhor é leitura
<jucilena> ok valeu
<jucilena> muito abrigado!
<Ferreira> Boa tarde! Eu gostaria de instalar o ubuntu 14.10 em meu PC mas não tenho drive de CD. Qual é o meio mais fácil para isto? Usando um Pendrive?
<Rudolf> disponha
<Rudolf> Ferreira: sim, usando um pendrive
<Ferreira> Rudolf, você tem algum tutorial para isso?
<Rudolf> Ferreira: eu não, google tem
<Rudolf> Ferreira: milhares
<Rudolf> Ferreira: basta escolher um
<Ferreira> Okay :D
<Ferreira> Tem como fazer pelo daemon tools?
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<Hudsonkem> Ferreira um momento que te arrumo o tutorial
<Ferreira> Obrigado Hudsonkem :)
<Dead_Thinker> Ferreira: em que SO tu vai montar o pendrive pra gerar o boot? Windows? eu já vi umas 3 ferramentas, vou tentar colocar o link aqui http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Ferreira> Obrigado também Rudolf
<Ferreira> Isso, W8.1
<Dead_Thinker> Ferreira: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Hudsonkem> isse tuto deve ajuda-lo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF9W6GKLXdE
<Ferreira> Perfeito, muito obrigado pessoal!
<Hudsonkem> de nada
<Afranio> Galerinha, hoje é meu segundo dia com Ubuntu. Tô curtindo e tals... Mas gente, o transmission eh um péssimo pra baixar torrent.... tah baixando a 25/40k no máximo....
<Afranio> sso não ocorria no win
<Hudsonkem> e pq vc esta usando o transmission?
<Hudsonkem> já testou o qbittorrent?
<Afranio> pq me mandaram usa-lo
<Afranio> kkkkk
<Afranio> onde acho esse?
<Hudsonkem> fora que dependendo da seeds do torrent ele vai fica lento se não tiver muitos semeadores
<Hudsonkem> central de programas ubuntu
<Dead_Thinker> Afranio: posso estar errado, mas isso geralmente é relacionado aos seeds do torrent e/ou tua rede, não o client (mas claro que podem ocorrer influencias), baixo com o Transmission de boa em casa
<Dead_Thinker> usando o máximo da minha conexão
<Hudsonkem> eu não curto muito o transmission então não uso :D
<Rudolf> Afranio: você usa qual cliente torrent no winblows?
<Rudolf> Afranio: MUITAS redes tem bloqueado torrent, alias, "trafficshapeado"
<Rudolf> Afranio: com baixíssimas velocidades
<Rudolf> Afranio: uso gvt aqui, e realmente com o transmission (que usando net virtua era ótimo) fica uma buzanfa
<Rudolf> Afranio: no windows o uTorrent resolve, no linux uso o vuze com a criptografia de pacote e de header ativado
<Rudolf> Afranio: faço downloads a 1.7Mbps normalmente após a mudança
<Rudolf> Afranio: tem utorrent para linux, mas é "under development"
<Rudolf> Afranio: sem gui, com acesso apenas via web
<Rudolf> Afranio: funciona muito bem, mas a instalação...
<Afranio> baixei o qbit
<Afranio> mas tah do mesmo jeito
<Afranio> vou ver como ficarah lah em casa
<Afranio> enquanto isso vou fazer um trabalho da facul aki
<Afranio> vws galera
<Hudsonkem> '-' deve ser o seeders msm
<Rudolf> Hudsonkem: pode ser chaper do ISP também
<Hudsonkem> séra?
<Hudsonkem> mas se ele achou muito lento talvez não seja.
<Rudolf> ISP deixa lento
<Rudolf> traffica shaper faz isso
<Hudsonkem> hm..
<Rudolf> Hudsonkem: http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2014/06/como-contornar-traffic-shaping-ao-baixar-torrent.html
<Rudolf> da uma lida
<Hudsonkem> opa! blz obrigado. depois eu leio, pq to lendo sobre particionamento
<Rudolf> sem pressa!
<Hudsonkem> entendi
<Hudsonkem> realmente muito ultil eu não sabia
<Hudsonkem> novamente agradeço
<Hudsonkem> no meu caso o qbittorrent já vem como padrão para "prefer encryption"
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Hudsonkem> ola
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> Alo boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> tentei instalar o root no ubuntu 14.04 mas na hora de executar deu isto...
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/eGhFM5Pi
<jxajro> Alguém entende o que diz ai??
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, talvez você quisesse fazer apenas su -
<jxajro> hmm
<jxajro> Alexandre..vou verificar...
<jxajro> ué???
<jxajro> só isso?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, o quew
<jxajro> depois que eu digitei a linha é esta...
<jxajro> root@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:/home/jxajro#
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, o que?
<jxajro> digitei su.... a senha e deu essa linha... está certo?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, agora você é root. Não é o que queria?
<jxajro> :-o
<jxajro> tá bom...obrigado..mas não devia ser sudo?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, talvez sudo su -
<jxajro> essa mensagem aí foi o que?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, sudo é para executar "um comando" como root.
<AlexandreMBM> su - torna você root para quaisquer comando seguintes
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, sudo é uma ferramenta para executar "uma linha de comando" como root
<jxajro> hmm
<jxajro> ok
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, se eu faço "echo Oi", eu dou Oi como usuário normal
<jxajro> achei estranho aquele monte de texto só pra dizer que eu estava errado mas tudo bem :-)
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, se eu faço "sudo echo Oi", e acerto a senha, eu dou Oi como root
<jxajro> ok..ok..então
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, aquilo monte de texto era outra coisa que nem eu sei o que era
<jxajro> vixe..apareceu tanta doideira que pensei que tivesse feito algo errado amas ok..tá certo.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, mas não era só pra dizer que você estava errada
<jxajro> Ah é? Se vc não sabe então deixa pra lá...seja como for...foi resolvido :-)
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, não era pra isso. Você comandou uma outra coisa que eu não sei o que foi.
<jxajro> Obrigado AlexandreMBM
<Rudolf> huheiuehieuhieuhieuhieuhieieuieu
<Rudolf> jxajro: vc tem o programa ROOT instalado
<jxajro> sim..agora tenho
<Rudolf> jxajro: que não tem NADA a ver com o usuário "root"
<Rudolf> ó
<Rudolf> humorista você
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, sim... https://root.cern.ch/drupal/
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: eu conheço o programa root
<jxajro> vixe...tudo é porque quero instalar um softwarzinho bobo aqui  daqui...
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, resta descobrir o que jxajro QUIS
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, como é o nome?
<Rudolf> jxajro: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jxajro> http://kurso.com.br/index.php?pt
<Rudolf> jxajro: tu faz as treta e a culpa é do linux né?
<jxajro> nome do que?
<Rudolf> nuss
<Rudolf> que tu vai fazer com esperanto?
<jxajro> nãããão... de jeito nenhum!!! O linux é maravilhoso... eu é que não entendo nada de TI.
<jxajro> uso desde 2009 e não me arrependo
<jxajro> aliás esqueci até como mexe com o Windos.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, o nome do softwarezinho
<jxajro> quero testar esse curso
<jxajro> http://kurso.com.br/elshuto.php?pt
<jxajro> to apanhando horrores pra instalar um arquivinho kurso4.sh
<Rudolf> jxajro: você é matemático/estatístico?
<Dead_Thinker> um amigo meu aprendeu sozinho esperanto, russo, francês e outros
<jxajro> nao...sou técnico mecânico...tecnólogo em mecânica formado pela www.fatecsp.br
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: bom pro seu amigo
<AlexandreMBM> Dead_Thinker, e daí?
<Dead_Thinker> segundo ele, o esperanto ajudou muito nas viagens, ele mora no Canadá agora, e conhece gente da Russia e outros paises
<Rudolf> e é feliz
<Rudolf> já nós
<Dead_Thinker> AlexandreMBM: just saying :( hehe
<jxajro> entao..eu baixei o arquivo kurso.amd64.tar.gz descompactei e agora to apanhando pra fazer rodar.
<jxajro> seu amigo é um gênio Dead_Thinker
<jxajro> descompactei na área de trabalho
<jxajro> dentro tem umas pastinhas e um arquivo kurso4 e kurso4.sh
<jxajro> eu clico nessa porcaria e nada acontece.
<jxajro> alias...eu clico em kurso4.sh e abre o gedit com um hieróglifos dentro.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, primeiro vamos ver se o software já não está empacotado DEB em algum lugar
<jxajro> No meu face eu converso com pessoal do leste europeu...agora um Georgiano.
<jxajro> ??? empacotado como AlexandreMBM?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, no sistema de pacotes usado pelo Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, o Kurso pode estar em algum repositório
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, facilitaria muito a instalação
<jxajro> Sério??
<jxajro> Como assim?
<jxajro> E se eu quiser instalar do site? Não posso?
<jxajro> Sou masoquista no que toca a Linux.
<jxajro> O repositório eu abro como? Pelo terminal?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, pode
<jxajro> é que quando a coisa é facil demais eu esqueço fácil também.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, parece que vai ter empacotado não, mas dê uma olhada nisso
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, http://uname.pingveno.net/blog/index.php/post/2013/06/23/How-to-compile-Kurso-de-Esperanto-from-source-with-Debian-and-Ubuntu
<jxajro> eu abri a central de programas ubuntu e não vi o curso.
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> pensei que eu podia abrir o arquivo tar.gz e seguir o que dizia a página.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, sim, você pode.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, e pode "estudar" outras dicas, como acessórias
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, por exemplo, isso que é mais antigo: http://nando.oui.com.br/2009/03/28/running_kurso_de_esperanto.html
<jxajro> abri o site que vc indicou e aqui diz pra eu usar um comando wget
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, isso que é mais recente: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/kurso
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, não é necessário, se você já fez aqueles downloads
<jxajro> sim..baixei tudo e já descompactei.
<jxajro> aliás eu descompactei só o que interessava..um amd64...
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, enfim, eu não estou em Ubuntu nesse momento. Quero apenas deixar que deve, obviamente, seguir as intruções do arquivo que baixou e que é conveniente fazer as outras leituras como forma de complementar conhecimentos.
<jxajro> Então... AlexandreMBM....tudo que diz nesse site em frances eu fiz e nao virou nada.
<jxajro> mudeu as permissoes....dei chmod +x kurso4.sh.....chamei o caboclo 3 tetas pra fazer uma macumba...tudo.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, se você não sabe ao certo o que está fazendo, a primeira regra é: não customize as instruções. Ou seja, descompacte tudo. Na execução de algum comando arquivos não descompactados podem ser requeridos, por exemplo.
<jxajro> ???
<jxajro> parece tão simples...pegar o arquivo..salvar em algum lugar descompactar e executar o .sh
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, não posso lhe ajudar além dessas dicas iniciais. Eu leria e procuraria entender todas as instruções, e todas as leituras complementares, antes de começar executar coisas.
<jxajro> eu descompactei na tela.
<jxajro> hmm
<jxajro> ok.. obrigado assim mesmo AlexandreMBM,
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, um comando tão simples como esse pode requerer inúmeras dependências (ou não)
<jxajro> pesquisei até como executa arquivos .sh mas nda.
<jxajro> nada.
<jxajro> quando eu tinha window esse negocio era fácil era só clicar em cima mas no Linux o buraco é mais embaixo.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, nem sempre
<jxajro> deixa eu perguntar...
<jxajro> eu baixei o arquivo que mencionei e salvei na área de trabalho.
<yangm_> será que pre-fail é algo ruim?
<yangm_> #sarcasmo
<jxajro> aí descompactei na área de trabalho mesmo pelo módo grafico e tal...eu teria que fazer tudo no terminal?
<AlexandreMBM> yangm_, explica a ele o que é!  #sarcasmo
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, hoje estou com um curiosidade despertada pelo esperanto
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, vou ligar a máquina Ubuntu e fazer isso com vocẽ
<yangm_> é o status smart do meu hd
<AlexandreMBM> yangm_, ah! falávamos de outra coisa, desculpe-me
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, só um minuto. Vou instalar o Kurso também
<jxajro> OH... não precisa se dar ao trabalho AlexandreMBM!!!!
<jxajro> estou tentando ver com o criador do kurso como faço.
<jxajro> o Carlos Pereira
<yangm_> http://i.imgur.com/z1aCFdX.png
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, eu quero. Sempre quis saber algo de esperanto. Talvez eu aprenda tipo o alfabeto, fazendo analogia.
<jxajro> ele disse pra eu instalar como Root...mas olha o que deu...
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/RXZwPm4a
<jxajro> Vc quer aprender?
<jxajro> eu conheço esse curso desde que usava o W98 é muito bom.
<jxajro> Mas eu aprendi Eo em 1983 num livrinho velho que achei num depósito de livros da biblioteca pública onde eu morava.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, não, não tenho tempo para aprender esperanto, nem utilidade prática para tal
<jxajro> em uma semana eu aprendi e já estava lendo livros.
<jxajro> bom...se quiser aprender vc não perderá tempo. Aliás....vc pode conversar com um tal de....
<jxajro> Nordfalk
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, estão faltando bibliotecas
<jxajro> ele mexe com linux e usa o Eo.
<jxajro> Estão faltando o que?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, aquele negócio de dependências
<jxajro> Bibliotecas?
<jxajro> ah é?
<jxajro> como assim?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, software que depende de outros softwares, em cadeia
<jxajro> vixe...e agora?
<jxajro> aviso os caras?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, não pode estar faltando elo na corrente
<jxajro> Entendo...entendo! Agora queria saber como procedo.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, não, o problema muito provavelmente é um falta apenas na sua máquina
<jxajro> vc viu o que eu fiz?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, só passei os olhos
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, por favor, deixe-me quieto um pouco
<jxajro> tentei tudo...kurso4.sh...kurso4.... ./kurso4.sh...
<jxajro> aliás...ele reclamou de uma linha 12
<jxajro> procurei a tal linha mas nem achei :-(
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, o Ubuntu aí é o 12.04 ou 14.04?
<jxajro> 14.04
<jxajro> ./kurso4.sh: linha 12: /home/jxajro/Área: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, ah! esse erro específico foi apenas nome de diretório
<jxajro> o que eu achei engraçado é que eu _entrei_ na pasta onde está o kurso4...mas mesmo lá dentro ele disse que o arquivo não existia! :-o
<AlexandreMBM> Saia de "/home/jxajro/Área de Trabalho"
<jxajro> ok
<AlexandreMBM> Tem espaço nesse nome e isso está problemático
<AlexandreMBM> Mova tudo para /home/jxajro/
<jxajro> mover tudo pra home?
<jxajro> hmm como faço isso pelo terminal?
<jxajro> mv...kurso de esperanto... / ??
<AlexandreMBM> /home/jxajro/Área de Trabalho/kurso -> /home/jxajro/kurso
<AlexandreMBM> mv pasta1 pasta2
<AlexandreMBM> sem barra final
<jxajro> hmm ok
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, moveu€
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/Área de Trabalho$ mv kurso de esperanto jxajro
<jxajro> mv: o alvo “jxajro” não é um diretório
<jxajro> nao deu!
<jxajro> nao foi
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, não era assim
<AlexandreMBM>  mv "kurso de esperanto" ~/
<AlexandreMBM> Quando tem espaços, deixe entre áspas.
<jxajro> ah.. acho que foi
<AlexandreMBM> ~/ é uma atalho (apelido ou sei lá o que) para /home/jxajro
<AlexandreMBM> Espera, eu ainda nem baixei o arquivo aqui.
<jxajro> perai..deixa eu mostrar
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, sugiro http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jxajro> ó...
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/Y5DdkCUw
<jxajro> Tá no lugar certo???
<jxajro> paste ubuntu? perai.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, se você quiser...
<AlexandreMBM> O comando "pwd" retorna o diretório no qual se está.
<AlexandreMBM> O comando "ls" é mais usual do que o comando "dir", no GNU/Linux
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10917254/
<AlexandreMBM> Quase todo comando tem seu manual em "man COMANDO".
<AlexandreMBM> Ou um manual mais breve em "COMANDO -h" ou "COMANDO --help"
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, faça: cd kurso-de-esperanto-4
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, e me espere, pois vou baixar e ler os arquivos aqui
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, mas se quiser, pode tentar ir executando como antes
<jxajro> ok!! Tá lá! :-)
<jxajro> Pode dizer AlexandreMBM! Vc já está tendo tanto trabalho só pra me ler...não quero dar mais... :-(
<jxajro> mas tô na pasta
<jxajro> E aí?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, calma aí, eu disse que quero executar o tal Kurso aqui...
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, se ficar complicado demais, eu aborto, sem algo dever a vocẽ
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> mas a pasta está aberta aqui em...
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ cd kurso-de-esperanto-4
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/kurso-de-esperanto-4$
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, você executou?
<jxajro> ainda não
<jxajro> como executo?
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~/kurso-de-esperanto-4$ kurso4.sh
<jxajro> kurso4.sh: comando não encontrado
<AlexandreMBM> Tente: ./kurso4.sh
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, aqui funcionou!
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10917317/
<jxajro> olha o que deu aqui.
<jxajro> Como funcionou? O que vc fez que eu não fiz??
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, em meu Ubuntu pode ter algo instalado, pré-requisito, que não tenha aí (por enquanto)
<jxajro> qual ubuntu vc usa?
<jxajro> aqui fala de libraries...
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, no caso, essa tal libphonon.so.4
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, está faltando
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, vou ver como instalá-la
<jxajro> sim..ele me avisou dessa palavra ai... pra mim é grego.
<jxajro> então, a princípio, seria simples instalar mesmo pelo terminal....
<jxajro> ....seria só salvar a pasta na raiz....executar ./kurso4.sh e boa?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, não instalamos. Apenas descompactamos e executamos.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, se as dependências casam, executa.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, se fosse empacotado, essa checagem de dependências estaria implícita.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, instale o libphonon4
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get install libphonon4
<AlexandreMBM> Isso, sim, é uma instalação. É a instalação do pacote libphonon4. Com ele virão todas as dependências que estejam faltando.
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> 1 min
<AlexandreMBM> Dependência para o libphonon4, que eu digo.
<AlexandreMBM> Poderá ainda falta algo ao Kurso.
<jxajro> ok..1 min
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, o que aconteceu?
<jxajro> instalo na pasta mesmo onde está aberta?
<jxajro> nao tenho que sair da pasta né?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, ele não instalará nela. Vai tudo para os locais corretos.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, exato, não tem.
<jxajro> mas preciso sair da pasta onde estou né?
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> 40 seg
<AlexandreMBM> jacksoow, não.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, não
<AlexandreMBM> jacksoow, sorry.
<jxajro> está vindo
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10917449/
<jxajro> aqui diz que falhou ao buscar http://br.archive....
<jxajro> veja da linha 5 pra baixo.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, faça: sudo apt-get update
<jxajro> ok... updateando.
<jxajro> demora um pouquinho viu? minha conexão é só 5GB
<jxajro> ok...acabou
<jxajro> AAAAFFF
<jxajro> Meodeolsdoceu!!
<jxajro> Foi!!!
<jxajro> AlexandreMBM vc é um _gênio_!!!!
<AlexandreMBM> Executou o Kurso?
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, porra nenhuma!
<AlexandreMBM> Executou o Kurso?
<jxajro> Cara!!!! Süüüüceeeesüüü!!!!
<jxajro> :-D
<AlexandreMBM> OK. Valeu!
<jxajro> hahaaaa
<jxajro> Inacreditível!
<jxajro> Incrível+inacreditável.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, deixa de besteira jxajro . Agora vou sair.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, vou jantar  e acho que não voltou mais
<jxajro> Bonan apetiton
<jxajro> ops
<jxajro> bom apetite
<jxajro> e _muito_obrigado_!
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, ok
<jxajro> funcionou!
<jxajro> vou avisar da turma do Kape o que vc fez e vou citar seu nome.
<AlexandreMBM> NÃO
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, NÃO
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, isso é normal. Quase todos os demais do canal sabem.
<AlexandreMBM> jxajro, tchau!
<jxajro> ok..até..e obrigado.
<converge> buenas
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Rudolf> converge: buenas
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-28
<fabio> Estou tendo dificuldades para baixar o ubuntu 15.04, aparece erro bug, desativei todos os repositorios mas o bg sempre surge
<astroo-> essa ainda nao tinha lido aqui
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<fabio> Alguém ja passou ou está passando por dificuldades para atualizar o ubuntu
<astroo-> ninguem que eu vi-se ate agora desde que saiu
<astroo-> ja agora diz que erro bug e para os outros depois saberem
<astroo-> assim nao foi muito construtivo...
<Rudolf> vish, já saiu
<Rudolf> ia pedir o erro via terminal
<Rudolf> sem chance ajudar baguá assim
<Rudolf> juventude imediatista
<Rudolf> kkkk
<astroo-> eu disse para dar 15m
<astroo-> e a geraçao do botao e tudo a andar
<astroo-> a proxima e...
<astroo-> pensa e tudo a andar
<Rudolf> azar o deles
<Rudolf> kkk
<astroo-> azar nao serem borgs
<Afranio>  penando com o torrent.. o que antes fazia em 300k, agora faço em 60 k no maximo.... to usand o qb torrent
<Afranio> pq isso? e n eh a mnha net... testei em outro pc a mesma net
<astroo-> em Portugal e 1 trauma que usa
<astroo-> so com truque para evitar o barrar de velocidade da parte das operadoras quase todas
<Afranio>  neh nao gente.. testei hoje em uma net de 5bm e em outra de 1 mb e a velocidade deu a mesma
<Afranio> to achando q esse qb q tah agarrando
<Elfon_> tenta o deluge. eu sempre consigo boa velocidade. claro que depende tb do número  de seeds
<Afranio> mesma coisa do qb? mesmo esquema?
<Elfon_> Afranio: q tipo de arquivo? vídeo,  áudio?
<Afranio> filmes
<Elfon_> Afranio: uma abordagem diferente e o popcorn time
<Elfon_> e tipo um Netflix 0800
<Afranio> ah nao... mas gosto de ter os filmes no meu hd externo saca/?
<Elfon_> e tem como verificar a saúde do torrent
<Elfon_> nele vc pode assistir e naixar
<Afranio> e em boa qualidade igual ao torrent?
<Elfon_> hd
<Elfon_> A qualidade vc escolhe
<Elfon_> ao escolher o filme tem um mgnetic
<Afranio> xo pesquisa-lo aqui
<Elfon_> magnetic  link q vc escolhe seu cliente de torrent pra naixar
<Elfon_> pra mim e deluge, porathebay e popcorn na veia
<Afranio> testando o deluge aki
<Afranio> vamos ver
<Elfon_> mas fica de olho no número de seeds
<Afranio> nao pega o magnet link affffffffff
<Elfon_> fundo?
<Elfon_> pega sim
<Afranio> pega nao
<Afranio> instalei o programa, ela abre e tals... mas nao pega o magnet
<Elfon_> seu navegador deve tá desconfigurado
<Afranio> na hora de procurar ele nao tah lah
<Afranio> ah nao....
<Elfon_> copia o link entao
<Marcos_> boa noite
<Elfon_> vai em arquivo e adiciona o link no deluge
<Elfon_> opa
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon_> e por isso que uso kde
<Elfon_> e quase um so completo
<Afranio> gente, pra mim tah sendo impossivel fazer download no torrent com linux
<Afranio> quase voltando pra tirania do windows
<dk_millares> oxe
<dk_millares> e pq?
<astroo-> usa 1 maquina virtual para o windows
<Afranio> torrent nao funciona em linux
<Afranio> impossivel
<dk_millares> Afranio: nem deluge e nem transmission?
<Afranio> naoooo
<Afranio> horriveis
<dk_millares> ue
<dk_millares> eu usei muito transmission no gentoo e agora uso no mac, excelente
<Elfon_> tu não sabe nem associar o magnetic  link ao cliente torrent
<Elfon_> volta pro Windows
<Elfon_> aí procura crack pra isso crak pra aquilo
<dk_millares> :S
<astroo-> e dai gera o vicio do crack   humor negro...
<Elfon_>   
<Afranio> igual ao vício da falta de educação
<Elfon_> A vida é dura pra quem é mole
<Elfon_> Se desistimos perdemos a chance de aprender e superar
<Elfon_> bom
<dk_millares> Afranio: se vc é um usuario mais avançado, deve tentar resolver cara
<Elfon_> fui
<Afranio> ow loser, e eh isso que eu to fazendo aqui
<Afranio> aprendendo
<dk_millares> nao desista de inicio
<dk_millares> se não tem noção e espera somente facilidade, tenta pedir ajuda pra um amigo, mas torrent é bem contornavel
<Afranio> achei que o suporte aqui fosse útil e agradavel
<astroo-> em media e sim
<dk_millares> realmente
<dk_millares> é um suporte comunitario cara
<Afranio> tomara que meu bootavel do win7 chegue amanha. tirania eh o que ouvi hje aki
<dk_millares> tem de td Afranio
<dk_millares> ah Afranio, eu ja vi lugares mais punks
<dk_millares> se quer quitar, ninguem pode te impedir tbm =)
<Guilherme> Olá, boa noite
<dk_millares> é tão mais facil nao fazer nada, ficar parado e de braços cruzados
<dk_millares> ah. a zona de conforto =)
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> ola Guilherme
<Guilherme> Gostaria de saber se a versão 14.10 do Ubuntu num notebook Dell Inspiron 15R 5527
<Guilherme> ops.. 5537
<Guilherme> Olá dk_millares
<dk_millares> Guilherme: saiu a 15.04
<dk_millares> nao seria melhor tentar com ela
<Guilherme> Desculpe
<Guilherme> Eu não tinha percebido
<dk_millares> Só um palpite é claro
<Guilherme> Hum, sim. Seria bem melhor.
<dk_millares> isso ai
<Guilherme> Na verdade eu usei o linux em um netbook da acer e desde então não utilizei mais por que travava muito no meu net
<Guilherme> Mas tirando essa experiencia sou iniciante
<dk_millares> entendi
<dk_millares> é legal ser novato, curioso e tal
<Guilherme> Sim, estou muito interessado em aprender
<dk_millares> espero que lhe seja util e goste
<Guilherme> Muito obrigado
<Guilherme> Bem fiz uma pesquisa e vi que o meu note em especifico dá problema com o Linux por causa da placa de vídeo
<dk_millares> qual video é o seu Guilherme?
<Guilherme> AMD Radeon HD 8670M
<Guilherme> Ela é hibrida
<dk_millares> é um i7 com 8gb de ram?
<Guilherme> sim
<dk_millares> minha namorada tem um dell com video radeon da mesma serie, se bobear é o mesmo modelo
<dk_millares> ela é arquiteta
<dk_millares> deu muito problema no win8 Guilherme
<dk_millares> chegou trocar de pc na garantia Guilherme
<dk_millares> agora veio com win7 e tá tocando bem
<Guilherme> Bem o meu é win8.1 e funciona normalmente porém não posso atualizar os drives que o windows update localiza da placa da Intel
<Guilherme> Eu atualizei uma vez e ficou ruim demais, desinstalei e instalei a versão anterior voltou a funcionar normal
<dk_millares> nao chaveava ne
<Guilherme> O problema que tive é que ele normalmente liga e aparece a tela de logon em +-15s depois que atualizei passou a levar 3 a 4 minutos para ligar dava até vergonha
<Guilherme> hehehe
<dk_millares> nossa :/
<Guilherme> Mas não tive muitos problemas não, só esse mesmo
<dk_millares> cria um disco de recuperação do sistema cara, faça backup das coisas importantes e testa o ubuntu novo nele Guilherme=)
<Guilherme> Blz. vou fazer isso, na verdade quero fazer um dual botot
<Guilherme> correção: boot
<dk_millares> sim Guilherme, mas é bom ne
<dk_millares> por precaução
<dk_millares> eu ja fiz merda, por estar confiante demais e no automatico
<Guilherme> Sim, eu já criei o disco irei baixar e tentar amanhã.
<dk_millares> que de td certo
<Guilherme> Na verdade eu não sei se eu alucinei ou se na verdade eu vi um note com as mesmas configurações que o meu porém com o Linux e eu queria saber se eu vi mesmo ou não isso no site da dell.
<Guilherme> Mas irei tentar amanhã, instalar, hoje só quero recuperar o android do meu celular
<dk_millares> antigamente a dell vendia com ubuntu Guilherme
<dk_millares> mas não sei como está atualmente
<dk_millares> isso ai, faz de boa, tranquilo
<Hudsonkem> Ola pessoal :)
<Guilherme> Hum, vou tentar entrar em contato com eles amanhã e ver se eles tem alguma recomendação, vai que tem hehehe
<dk_millares> ola Hudsonkem
<dk_millares> é
<Willian-> Olá Hudsonkem
<dk_millares> tenho minhas duvidas, mas vai que ajudam em algo Guilherme
<Hudsonkem> Como vão indo?
<dk_millares> bem e vc?
<Guilherme> Boa noite, Hudsonkem, estou bem e contigo?
<Hudsonkem> trancuilo.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dk_millares> flw astroo-
<Hudsonkem> flw ^^
<Guilherme> Mas tipo, quando eu vi no site da Dell com Linux, foi depois de comprar o meu, eu até pensei que o meu seria o último com Windows, e até pensei na hora poxa devia ter esperado pra comprar. Por isso acho que ele devem ter uma verão não tão antiga
<astroo-> ate e ate
<Hudsonkem> @Guilherme tas tentando instalar o linux?
<dk_millares> sim Guilherme; tem opção de reembolso tbm
<Guilherme> Sim, Hudson, na verdade tentando minizar meus riscos hehehe fazendo umas pesquisas e perguntas
<Guilherme> hehehe
<Hudsonkem> entendo qualquer coisa pode falar que se eu solber vamos trocar ideias
<Guilherme> Blz
<Guilherme> Vou tentar baixar hoje o Ubuntu 15.04
<Guilherme> Para ver se instalo amanhã ou depois. A meu note é um Dell Inspiron 15R 5537
<Hudsonkem> até que o design dele é bacana
<Guilherme> hehe, já pensei que não foi lá uma das minhas melhores aquisições.
<Hudsonkem> lol
<clecius> ??
<Guilherme> Dk, reembolso, como assim?
<dk_millares> Guilherme: eu vi varias vezes no br-linux.org, depoimentos de pessoas
<dk_millares> que entravam em contato e pediam reembolso, por não usar windows, devolviam a midia
<dk_millares> não sei como está atualmente
<Guilherme> Ah entendo
<Guilherme> Na verdade se eles tiverem uma distro compativel com o meu note ficarei muito satisfeito.
<dk_millares> é Guilherme
<dk_millares> tão gostoso quando td funciona bem
<Guilherme> Hurum.
<Guilherme> Estou com sono e quero dormir, mas tenho que terminar de baixar o bendito android, gordo, da samsumg poh 1,3 gb essa samsung é fogo
<dk_millares> eu desanimei de samsung faz tempo tbm
<Guilherme> Eu quero abandonar também mas pra isso tenho que comprar outro celular hehehe
<Guilherme> eu sou do tipo só jogo fora quando não funciona
<Guilherme> Meu cel tá todo bixado e esculachado mas tá firme e forte, então uso ele ainda.
<dk_millares> é
<Guilherme> Meu galaxy note 2 ainda dá combate pra muito galaxiznho que tá sendo lançado hehehe
<dk_millares> o certo é usar até desfazer mesmo
<dk_millares> nao ficar trocando por graça so
<Guilherme> Pois é, o ruim é que a samsung põe muita coisa, muda muitas outras coisas e deixa tudo muito mais pesado, e ocupando muito espaço da memória interna, não gosto de usar o termo memória interna mas hd também não ficaria politicamente correto.
<Guilherme> hehehe
<dk_millares> o android que eles mandam é triste mesmo Guilherme
<Guilherme> Sim, verdade. O próximo celular que eu comprar é um bom pra gravar vídeos o tirar fotos, tipo galaxy k zoom ou o Lumia 1020
<dk_millares> eu gostei do lumia que tive
<Guilherme> Mas o galaxy grava em 60 fps e tem zoom de 20x
<Guilherme> é uma coisa boa, faz tempo que quero comprar uma camera super zoom
<Guilherme> uma coisa absurda é que o S4 zoom tem apoio para tripé e o k zoom não tem
<dk_millares> eu nem uso tanto a camera
<dk_millares> mas tem hr que faz falta msm
<dk_millares> cara, eu vou nessa
<dk_millares> flw e boa noite
<Hudsonkem> flw
<Guilherme> flw boa noite, já recuperei o android do meu celular hehehe agora posso dormir
<Guilherme> boa noite
<Guilherme> saindo
<Hudsonkem> flw
<Elfon__> bom dia
<Elfon__> Pessoal, alguem sabe como exportar somente uma planilha para pdf no libreoffice calc?
<Creto> Eita bom dia Ubunteiros
<Elfon__> Pessoal, alguem pode me dá uma pequena ajuda com servidor samba?
<Elfon__> Pessoal, alguem pode me dá uma pequena ajuda com servidor samba?
<Elfon__> tem alguém familiarizado? :)
<Elfon__> alguem?
<boiko> Elfon__: eu não manjo de samba, mas geralmente é mais fácil você perguntar sua dúvida direto e se alguém souber responde
<Elfon__> boiko: vlw..acho q tô conseguinte
<Elfon__> conseguindo :)
<boiko> blz :)
<wander> ae galera
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Hudsonkem> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<Hudsonkem> uma pouco com estomago cheio e estranhamente lotado kkk e vc?
<mirqui> ahaha tudo bem graças a deus
<mirqui> tomei um lanche , mas não foi nada de mais
<Hudsonkem> :)
<mirqui> e ai , que vc faz aqui no ubuntu-br?
<Hudsonkem> !info
<mirqui> ??
<Hudsonkem> tentei chamar o bot T-T
<mirqui> que vc quer saber?
<mirqui> não sei se tem bots no ubuntu-br
<Hudsonkem> :/ entendo, vc é o'que mirqui?
<mirqui> ahaha homo sapiens
<mirqui> raça humana , macho
<mirqui> idade adulta ahaha
<Hudsonkem> '-' sou generico de jins prazer, lol, tipo na informatica?
<mirqui> serio cara , vc é bot ou está juando?
<mirqui> vc é programador?
<Hudsonkem> bot: descrição para uma ferramenta que se manifesta na interface da internet executando ações pre-programadas
<Hudsonkem> yeap
<mirqui> vamos fazer o teste de turing ?
<mirqui> :)
<Hudsonkem> teste de TUring? :O
<mirqui> exemplo :
<mirqui> você sabe o que é uma lima?
<Hudsonkem> '-' depende isso seria um material real "tipo de metal ao qual usam para amola facas"
<Hudsonkem> ?
<mirqui> sim , poderia , mas vc tbm conhece lima fruta , por que escolheu lima = metal?
<Elfon> Pessoal, o que significa mask 0765?
<Hudsonkem> raspa de limão isso?
<mirqui> elfon , é no ubuntu?
<Hudsonkem> lima ferramenta usada para remodelar estruturas rigidas, usei pro parte de que você me perguntou se sou um programador
<mirqui> seu banco de dados está defazado
<mirqui> vc deveria me perguntar , qual , e não dizer qual é :) = erro
<mirqui> veja como se começa uma conversa
<mirqui> o papo tem : início , meio e fim
<mirqui> dentre eles se faz inúmeras variáveis :)
<mirqui> variáveis booleneanas são um pouco restritas :)
<mirqui> papo de doido ahaha :)
<Hudsonkem_> .-. sakei
<Hudsonkem_> bom eu sou uma interface generica criada por hk
<mirqui> sou novo no linux , não entendo muito disso
<Hudsonkem_> sou um aplicativo do tipo "inteligencia de respostas humana"
<mirqui> hk quer dizer ?
<Hudsonkem_> HK: meu criador.
<mirqui> haaa
<mirqui> então me diga
<mirqui> o que significa 1/0 , ?
<Hudsonkem> desculpe a net aqui esta caindo direto
<mirqui> ahaha vc é humano :)
<mirqui> internet 3g?
<Hudsonkem> oi velox
<mirqui> ahaha estás de saco cheio aahaa
<Hudsonkem> eu estava só brincando com vc, sou apenas um cara que gosta de pilhas de informação :D
<mirqui> tinha o oi velox ,
<mirqui> vivia caindo
<mirqui> agora tenho via rádio
<Hudsonkem> mano tipo aqui ela pega legal, mas depois de chuvas fica mo zuação
<mirqui> cara , aqui é uma m---da
<Hudsonkem> ^^
<mirqui> moro afastado
<Hudsonkem> afastado?
<mirqui> então no máximo que chega minha internet é 1mb
<Hudsonkem> atat
<mirqui> sim , longe do centro
<Hudsonkem> 1mb é dificil viver com isso.
<mirqui> e eles botaram dois megas
<mirqui> resumo da história , eu entrava a logo caia
<Hudsonkem> kkkk
<Hudsonkem> dependendo da internet tem coisas que pode derrubar
<Hudsonkem> tipo sites de chat
<Hudsonkem> mas é só uma teoria
<Hudsonkem> mudando o foco da conversa, qual distro vc gosta e usa?
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> não , era internet ruim mesmo
<mirqui> uso ubuntu , e vc?
<Hudsonkem> uso o xubuntu
<Hudsonkem> a recente 15.04
<mirqui> já usei kubuntu e xubuntu tbm
<mirqui> mas só para testes
<mirqui> usei suse e puppy
<mirqui> mint
<mirqui> gostei mais do ubuntu
<dejota> meu ubuntu desktop recebeu mensagem de atualização automática para versão 15, após aceitar começou a fazer downloads e instalar mas ao reiniciar na tela de login digito a senha do usuário mas não entra no sistema.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lovelsd> boa noite
<lovelsd> alguem pra dar um help
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-29
<loveLSD> alo
<loveLSD> tem alguem ai
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<Hudsonkem> ola :)
<Eduardo_Oliveira> Olá
<Eduardo_Oliveira> Td bem?
<Hudsonkem> yeap e com vc?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> bem tbm, gostaria de saber como faço para instalar o linux no mu notebook
<Eduardo_Oliveira> *meu
<Hudsonkem> bom primeiro baixa a isso da versão que deseja instalar
<Eduardo_Oliveira> ok
<Hudsonkem> qual a configuração do teu pc?
<Hudsonkem> quanto de hd, memoria ram, placa de video se tiver.
<Hudsonkem> pc n -~~~ notebook
<Eduardo_Oliveira> vou ver
<astroo-> Hudsonkem  Eduardo_Oliveira   ola
<Hudsonkem> yo astroo
<Hudsonkem> fazendo plantão tbm? :D
<Eduardo_Oliveira> Olha, desculpa, mas eu n consegui achar. Se isso ajuda: eu ja tenho o linux instalado(so q é uma versão mais antiga)
<Hudsonkem> qual distro?
<Hudsonkem> ubuntu?
<astroo-> estou sempre a noite
<Eduardo_Oliveira> e n fui eu quem instalei então gostaria de aprender como se faz
<Eduardo_Oliveira> Sim, ubuntu
<Hudsonkem> bom já tem a versão 15.04
<Hudsonkem> vc tem dvd virgem ou pendrive?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> hmm, acho que sim
<Eduardo_Oliveira> ah tenho
<Hudsonkem> dvd ou o pen ou os dois?
<Hudsonkem> ^^
<Eduardo_Oliveira> só dvd e.e
<Hudsonkem> vou te manda para o site para baixar a versão 15.04 ok?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> ok
<Hudsonkem> seu notebook é 64 bit ou 32?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> 64
<Zueh> Boa  Noute galera
<Zueh> Noite
<Eduardo_Oliveira> 'noite
<Zueh> mano pode me tirar duas duvidas
<Hudsonkem> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=BR&version=15.04&architecture=amd64
<Eduardo_Oliveira> vlw
<Zueh> o ubuntu já ta pegando photoshop e dreamveawer ?
<Hudsonkem> #Zueh só perguntar
<Zueh> tentei usar a um tempo atras mas ficava dando erro direto
<Hudsonkem> #Zueh vc diz pelo wine?
<Zueh> é pode ser ...
<astroo-> ola
<Zueh> pelo wine ele n emulava 100%
<Hudsonkem> desculpe não sei informar
<Hudsonkem> bom é só testar
<Zueh> tem algo melhor pra funcionar perfeitamente ?
<Zueh> é
<Zueh> estou baixando essa nova versao pra ver como está
<Zueh> faz tempo que n uso ubuntu
<Zueh> quero ver como está
<Zueh> novato total ... kkk
<Hudsonkem> ^^ entendo
<Hudsonkem> bom o novo kernel surpreende
<loveLSD> bad block alguem ajuda
<loveLSD> nao instala nem windows nem linux
<loveLSD> algum link com zero fill
<Hudsonkem> #lovelLSD quando seu hd tem bad block pelo que sei só outro hd
<loveLSD> kacet
<Hudsonkem> mas descreva melhor seu problema
<Zueh> vc usa somente linux Hudsonkem  ?
<loveLSD> dual boot
<Zueh> ou outras plataformas ?
<loveLSD> meu ubuntu deu pau qd foi atualizar
<Hudsonkem> #Zueh atualmente sim, antes win 8.1 operativo
<loveLSD> dai so tava usando windows
<loveLSD> windows deu pau tela azul
<loveLSD> tentei recuperar inicializacao do windows e ele acusa erro `BadDisk`
<loveLSD> Tentei reinstalar linux mais de 4 vezes apagando tudo e reinstalando
<loveLSD> a ultima vez agora deu erro
<loveLSD> pediu pra verificar se todos os cabos do HD tavam conectados
<loveLSD> mas o foda e que qd eu entrava pelo live cd antes de formatar, aparecia todos meus arquivos
<Hudsonkem> kkk #loveLSD vc usou o'que para formatar o hd?
<loveLSD> CD original de fabrica do notebook
<Hudsonkem> vc consegue entrar pelo live cd do ubuntu?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> Hudsonkem, terminou de baixar oq faço agr?
<loveLSD> consigo
<loveLSD> so funciona pelo live cd
<Hudsonkem> #Eduardo_Oliveira vc só precisa gravar no dvd virgem
<loveLSD> to no live cd
<Hudsonkem> #lovelLSD vc tem o backup dos seus arquivos?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> ok! Muitíssimo obrigado pela ajuda!
<Hudsonkem> De nada qualquer duvida na ora da instalação é so aparecer
<BlackFlag> Tem várias formas de instalar, Eduardo_Oliveira
<loveLSD> nao ja formatei tudo
<loveLSD> nao tenho mais nada a perder kkk
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, você está no Ubuntu?
<Hudsonkem> #loveLSD vc usou o gparted para formatar?
<BlackFlag> Recomendo sempre fazer o checksum da imagem para ver se não corrompeu o arquivo no download.
<Eduardo_Oliveira> estou BlackFlag
<BlackFlag> Legal, Eduardo_Oliveira . Qual versão que você baixou?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> olha, veio com o nome de ubuntu Studio, era de um amigo da minha irmã, então eu n sei
<Eduardo_Oliveira> e.e'
<Hudsonkem> #loveLSD abre o menu iniciar digita gparted e lá clica na unidade que deseja escolha o formato, se for linux use ext4 e aperte em apply(v)
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, sempre recomendo baixarem as versões LTS, pois costumam ser mais estáveis e tem suporte por muito mais tempo.
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, você baixou outra .ISO agora?
<loveLSD> Input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<Eduardo_Oliveira> o sim a do 15.04
<Hudsonkem> #BlackFlag apesar de concordar com vc é importante salientar que mudanças de kernel e sistema pode ajudar no funcionamente de diferentes perifericos que antes poderiam não ter tanto suporte
<loveLSD> tem so uma particao agora
<loveLSD> e ta formatada
<loveLSD> deve ser por isso q nao instalou o ubuntu
<BlackFlag> Hudsonkem, isso é verdade, mas se o LTS está funcionando e o usuário não quer perder tempo instalando de seis em seis meses, o melhor é o LTS
<Hudsonkem> #loveLSD vc vai fazer dual boot ou só vai para ubuntu msm?
<Hudsonkem> #BlackFlag com certeza ^^
<Eduardo_Oliveira> BlackFlack oq fazer com o arquivo agr?
<BlackFlag> Hudsonkem, =)
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, você acompanhou a conversa com o Hudsonkem ?
<loveLSD> ubuntu
<loveLSD> so ubuntu agora
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, a versão 15.04 tem suporte só até janeiro do ano que vem.
<Eduardo_Oliveira> acho que sim, qual parte?
<Hudsonkem> #loveLSD vc usa notebook ou pc? se for pc apague essa unidade e cria mais 3 uma swap 2 a 4 gb uma para o sistema em ext4 de 70gb e outra para seus arquivos o resto :D em ext4 tbm
<BlackFlag> E a versão 14.04 que é LTS tem suporte até abril de 2019.
<Eduardo_Oliveira> então devo baixar a 14.04?
<BlackFlag> Teoricamente, se você instalar a 14.04 e ela funcionar bem, você não vai precisar esquentar a cabeça até 2019.
<Eduardo_Oliveira> a que ta no site o ubuntu?
<BlackFlag> Fica a seu critério.
<Hudsonkem> #loveLSD alias esqueci uma coisa se for PC faça um partição para boot de 365mb ext4 se for notebook n precisa fazer
<loveLSD> e note aki
<Hudsonkem> #BlackFlag estamos confundindo o carinha
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, você baixou por torrent ou de outra forma?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> ok, vou fazer com o 14, mas deixar o 15 guardado(vai que me da na telha) e dps, tem que gravar num cd msms?
<BlackFlag> Hudsonkem, será?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> pela forma que aparece como recomendada lá no site
<Hudsonkem> #loveLSD vamos mudar os passos ok? para simplificar, faça uma partição swap 2 a 4 gb, faça uma partição de 2mb para bios, faça uma para instalar o sistema 70gb ext e o resto para seus arquivos
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, creio que a maioria dos usuários experientes recomendam LTS na maioria dos casos, mas é como eu disse, fica a seu critério; se quiser instalar a 15.04, vou te passando os esquemas.
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, as ISOs atuais não cabem em CD, precisa de DVD. Mas tem outros métodos de instalação que eu prefiro por serem mais rápidos.
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, dá para instalar por pendrive em computadores não muito velhos, e no seu caso, como você já tem o ubuntu instalado, também é possível instalar direto do HD.
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, se quiser instalar por pendrive, tem várias formas, mas a que eu costumo usar mais é usando um programa chamado "unetbootin"
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, para instalar direto do HD tem esse método aqui: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Instalacao-do-ubuntu-sem-cd-ou-pen-drive
<Eduardo_Oliveira> e como funciona?
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, qual método?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> o unetbootin
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, você precisa instalar o unetbootin primeiro
<Eduardo_Oliveira> tem na central de aplicativos?
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, tem sim
<Eduardo_Oliveira> ok, vou baixar
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, se você quiser saber a versão instalada do seu ubuntu, é só digitar isso no terminal sem as aspas "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<Eduardo_Oliveira> vlw!
<Eduardo_Oliveira> 14.04
<Eduardo_Oliveira> compensa atualizar ou n?
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, por DVD eu uso o braseiro para gravar o DVD
<Eduardo_Oliveira> ah, já baixou o unetboootin
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, não sei, não conheço a versão Studio. Vou dar uma pesquisada.
<BlackFlag> Bom, vi que o Ubuntu Studio é "Ubuntu Studio é uma distribuição Linux baseada no Ubuntu voltada para pessoas ligadas à edição de material multimídia como áudio, vídeo e imagem." (wikipedia)
<marcos_> boa noite pessoal
<marcos_> alguma alma viva entre nos?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> olá
<marcos_> eduardo preciso de ajuda com o android
<marcos_> mas todo canal q ntro ninguem responde
<Eduardo_Oliveira> eu acho que devo atualizar
<marcos_> sou usuario de ubuntu
<marcos_> dai lmbri do canal
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, se você estiver descontente ou só curioso e não tiver nada a perder, não custa brincar de instalar.
<Eduardo_Oliveira> vish cara, eu to pedindo ajuda
<Eduardo_Oliveira> mas diz ai
<Eduardo_Oliveira> vai que eu consigo ajudar
<marcos_> meu android ta zoado queria reinstalar
<marcos_> e tu ta prcisando d qu ajuda?
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, você espeta o pendrive, formata ele (se tiver a opção)
<Eduardo_Oliveira> ok aí é só gravar o iso no cd?
<Eduardo_Oliveira> *pendrive
<BlackFlag> isso
<BlackFlag> Eduardo_Oliveira, demora um pouquinho
<Eduardo_Oliveira> ok
<Eduardo_Oliveira> Valeu msm
<marcos_> criando um pen pra dar boot?
<BlackFlag> Isso mesmo marcos_
<marcos_> a melhor coisa q invntaram
<dk_millares> boa noite
<Hudsonkem> boa notche
<dk_millares> =)
<Hudsonkem> tudo mais ou menos?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dk_millares> ta sim Hudsonkem
<dk_millares> ta bom, eu acho
<dk_millares> hahahaha
<Hudsonkem> ^^
<dk_millares> Fora que uma louca que eu pegava apareceu, me add no fb e eu aceitei\
<dk_millares> mas ja to correndo, to namorando
<Hudsonkem> kk q bom
<dk_millares> nada Hudsonkem, a menina é desiquilibrada
<dk_millares> que eu pegava não, peguei duas vezes depois fugi
<Hudsonkem> pessoal, quantos voluntarios tem aki que saibam formatar pelo terminal?
<dk_millares> formatar oq Hudsonkem?
<Hudsonkem> o loveLSD ta tentando instalar o ubuntu depois que deu um problema
<Hudsonkem> só que ta complicado
<dk_millares> nao seria melhor reinstalar?
<Hudsonkem> pow é isso q tamo tentando
<Hudsonkem> mas o hd n ta querendo ser escrito
<Hudsonkem> fora que o gparted lá esta exibindo formatos estranho para formatar
<dk_millares> cara
<dk_millares> ve a marca do fabricante e modelo
<dk_millares> entra no site e baixa o utilitario pra ver se o hdd ta bom Hudsonkem
<dk_millares> melhor coisa
<Hudsonkem> tamo examinando uma suspeita de badblock
<dk_millares> faz isso, melhor coisa
<Hudsonkem> vamo aderi sua ideia mais tarde
<Hudsonkem> :)
<dk_millares> e se tiver td ok, ja passa o formatador do fabricante, de baixo nivel, sei la como chamam
<dk_millares> e boa Hudsonkem
<Hudsonkem> ^^ yeap
<dk_millares> boa sorte pra vcs
<Hudsonkem> vlw
<Joe__> Olá, bom dia.
<Hudsonkem> bom dia
<dk_millares> bom dia
<Joe__> É meu primeiro contato com o Ubuntu. Alguém pode me sugerir algum lugar onde eu encontre algumas dicas?
<dk_millares> Joe__: ja tem alguma noção de linux?
<dk_millares> outra distro? ou até é um usuario avançado de outro sistema?
<Joe__> Nenhuma. Nem em outra distro. :/ Só sei instalar e mexer no básico...
<Joe__> Mas manjo bem de windows.
<Joe__> Queria um blog ou algo assim. Na internet tem muito conteúdo, sem dúvidas... Mas nada bem elaborado para iniciantes.
<dk_millares> se manjar de ingles Joe__, eu recomendaria o omgubuntu
<dk_millares> mas talvez nao esteja tão basico
<Hudsonkem> '-'
<Hudsonkem> #Joe___ sujiro o guia foca
<Joe__> Obrigado dk_millares ! Dá pra desenrollar sim
<Hudsonkem> http://www.guiafoca.org
<dk_millares> sim Hudsonkem, mas o guia foca é tao terminal ne
<dk_millares> foca só em terminal =P
<dk_millares> Joe__: de nada
<Hudsonkem> '-' mas é bom pro rapaz aprender de logo as doidera do terminal
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<Hudsonkem> feitiçaria vem pimeiro
<Joe__> oopa, obg tbm Hudsonkem e Ricardo__ !!!
<dk_millares> Joe__: dei uma googlada rapida, e realmente tá faltando conteudo assim, para iniciantes em ubuntu
<Joe__> kkkkkk
<Joe__> assim assuto x)
<dk_millares> Joe__: se gostar do sistema, crie um blog e vá reportando suas aventuras
<Joe__> *me assusto
<dk_millares> como iniciantes, para iniciantes ;)
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<Hudsonkem> joe uma coisa que vc tem q saber
<Joe__> beleza pura!
<Hudsonkem> se um sistema da pau como windows vc faz oq? formata uai
<Hudsonkem> mas no linux podemos tentar resolver no terminal
<Hudsonkem> terminal e seus paranaua
<dk_millares> e nao só isso Joe__ muita coisa, não só consertar problemas
<dk_millares> terminal é muito legal mesmo
<Joe__> sempre fui facinado com a filosofia linux, e sempre quis aprender... agora me decidi!
<Hudsonkem> ss imagina o Joe lá na tty instalando um pacote
<dk_millares> isso ai
<Hudsonkem> parece matrix
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<dk_millares> manda ver e boa sorte Joe__
<dk_millares> hahahah Hudsonkem
<dk_millares> loucao
<Joe__> kkkk
<Joe__> valeu galera! vou dar o gás!!!!!
<Hudsonkem> kk vlw
<dk_millares> manda ver Joe__
<dk_millares> manda abraço pros outros ramones
<Hudsonkem> fica ligado em qual distro vc se encaixa
<dk_millares> isso ai
<Joe__> ramones??
<dk_millares> zuando somente Joe__
<dk_millares> joe ramone ;)
<Joe__> ah, kkkk
<dk_millares> =P
<Joe__> huahuahuahua =p
<Joe__> vlw vlw, fuui
<Joe__> vcs são feras!
<dk_millares> vlw flw
<dk_millares> quem dera
<Hudsonkem> nyaa :3
<Elfon> Bom dia pessoal
<Elfon> o que significa chmod 775?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> mirqui: opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<hggdh> Elfon: chmod troca as permissões de um ficheiro. 775 é o valor, em octal, para as novas permissões:
<hggdh> Elfon: da esquerda para a direita: 7=Read/Write/Execute, 5=Read/Execute, 5=Read/Execute
<converge> se tem uma coisa q nao decoro, eh esses octais p/ permissao
<rafael> Só 3 numero
<rafael> 1
<rafael> 2
<rafael> 4
<rafael> O resto é conta
<rafael> números*
<vrp> Pessoal, bom dia. Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu Server na sua versão mais atual. Ao executar o comando apt-get updade ou apt-get install alguma coisa .... simplesmente ele não consegue se conexar a nenhum repositorio, a conexao esta norma.
<rafael> Existe proxy na rede?
<vrp> Não
<vrp> as conexões estão normais, pingando, DNS conferido e não tem proxy
<vrp> ah e obrigado desde já
<hggdh> e qual o erro, exactamente?
<vrp> Conexão falohu
<vrp> e por exempo Err http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner Translation-en
<hggdh> tente wget http://archive.canonical.com -- o que ocorre?
<vrp> E: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<vrp> tem esse outro exemplo Err http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner Sources
<hggdh> vrp: (1) não tentaste o que pedi; (2) em vez de dar-nos os erros fatia a fatia, execute o comando e forneça-nos TODA a saída em um pastebin
<vrp> vpu exevutar o que voce pediu, mas retorna somente isso
<hggdh> porque o o último erro soa como se alguns, mas não todos, repositórios são invalidos
<vrp> root@servtst:/home/alegria# root@servtst:/home/alegria# root@servtst:/home/alegria# wget http://archive.canonical.com --2015-04-29 10:11:08--  http://archive.canonical.com/ Resolving archive.canonical.com (archive.canonical.com)...
<hggdh> vrp: pastebin, por favor
<vrp> como faço pastebin?
<vrp> desculpe
<hggdh> vrp: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<hggdh> vrp: copie *toda* a saída para o pastebin, e forneça-nos o link resultante
<vrp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10939933/
<hggdh> vrp: faça a mesma coisa com o apt-get
<hggdh> vrp: o wget foi cancelado. Por que?
<vrp> porque repeti o comando, mas ja havia dado erro antes
<vrp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10939949/
<vrp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10939953/
<vrp> colei o certo do wget
<vrp> acho que pode ser certificado
<hggdh> de certa forma, sim, é certificado
<hggdh> vrp: por curiosidade -- estás no trabalho?
<vrp> sim
<vrp> estou
<vrp> mas acho que ja sei do que se trata
<hggdh> vrp: achava que sim...
<vrp> vendo aqui melhor
<vrp> acho que meu Firewall esta pedindo autenticação
<hggdh> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily
<hggdh> este 302 é a grande indicação -- a Canonical *não* moveu o link
<hggdh> Location: https://192.168.0.249:6082/php/uid.php?vsys=1&url=http://archive.canonical.com%2f [following]
<hggdh> --2015-04-29 10:16:10--  https://192.168.0.249:6082/php/uid.php?vsys=1&url=http://archive.canonical.com%2f
<vrp> sim, acho que é isso mesmo, estou aolicando uma regra no meu FW para liberar este IP para teste com usuario desconhecido
<hggdh> e... bingo! 192.168.0.249 deve ser teu proxy server, ou <shudder/> um HTTPS man-in-the-middle, cortesia do teu escritório
<vrp> FOI!!! :)
<vrp> não é proxy não, mas é um captive portal para autenticação de usuario para navegação
<hggdh> ah
<vrp> resolvido cara
<vrp> obrigado
<vrp> o trabalho voluntario de voces é importante
<hggdh> bem vindo
<vrp> abraços e novamente obrigado
<hggdh> []s
<mirqui> hggdh pode alguém usar man-in-the-midddle , sem ser por motivos estranhos?
<mirqui> ou escusos?
<marcelomauro> pessoal existe algum programa no ubuntu que seja parecido ao onenote do office?
<Dead_Thinker> marcelomauro: eu uso evernote, o client web, mas tem uns clientes não oficiais caso queira se arriscar
<Dead_Thinker> marcelomauro: achei esse agora buscando no google http://chandlerproject.org/getinvolved
<Dead_Thinker> marcelomauro: existem outros frees, mas eu dou preferência aos que podem syncar pra nuvem, o bom do Evernote é que ele faz isso bem, e tem clients desktop, web e pra smartphone/tablet
<marcelomauro> hummm. o Evernote é muito bom. Na verdade o que eu quero é uma funcionalidade do onenote que permite iniciar um texto, ou qualquer outro objeto como tabelas, etc e também escrever com uma caneta ponteiro (tipo wacom) em qualquer lugar
<marcelomauro> Eu quero fazer uns videos onde eu resolvo equações matematicas, como se estivesse escrevendo em um quadro negro
<marcelomauro> ou lousa digital
<marcelomauro> Daí não sei exatamente que programa serve pra isso.
<marcelomauro> Acho que o evernote não dá
<marcelomauro> Blz pessoal, encontrei o que eu queria e até melhor: mypaint
<marcelomauro> vale conferir
<ewilazarus> Fala pessoal, to precisando de uma ajuda.. Eu tenho o meu layout de teclado pra pt-BR mas no momento eu to precisando digitar o caracter LAMBDA inumeras vezes. Eu ja olhei as letras uma por uma, utiliando AltGr e tb Shift+AltGr e nada. Eu queria saber se seria possivel trocar uma das combinacoes que eu nao uso (por ex.: AltGr+a) pra conseguir digitar o lambda
<hggdh> mirqui: MITM são usados, hoje em dia, por várias empresas. O nome dado não é MITM, mas "segurança"
<mirqui> homem do meio é um tipo de exploit
<mirqui> ou estratagema ,
<mirqui> vão assegurar  segurança onde deixando a pessoa que vizita o site frágil?
<hggdh> é simplesmente uma forma das empresas fazerem o que normalmente é chamado de deep packet inspection
<mirqui> tbm chamado de trojan
<hggdh> é claro, com HTTPS, isto fica mais difícil. Mas tudo que é necessário é um MITM
<hggdh> não, não trojan. Trojan é outro tipo de ataque
<mirqui> sim , mas ainda não sei o por que , se poderiam recolher cookies para saber preferencias
<hggdh> por exemplo, a cia onde estou a trabalhar agora usa isto; internet em voos, nos EUA, usam isto
<mirqui> haaa , então tem uma intenção maior
<hggdh> nestes casos, tua única opção é *não* usar o serviço.
<mirqui> homem do meio é exploit
<mirqui> pode ser até por segurança
<hggdh> não discordo. Mas é como a coisa vai por aqui
<mirqui> mas se fosse ele não diria num chat aberto
<mirqui> não é um ambiente controlado , logo está querendo , ou recrutar ou saber
<hggdh> <shrug/> é o que é. É claro, para mim, que isto diminui a segurança. Mas isto não é visto assim por vários (que, na verdade, não entendem de segurança...)
<hggdh> na verdade, seria mais correcto dizer que Web Gateway e equivalentes diminuem a *privacidade*.
<mirqui> haha papo de doido :)
<Hudsonkem> ola pessoa
<Hudsonkem> pessoal*
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Hudsonkem> ^^ blz e vc?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais as novas?
<Hudsonkem> bom o pidgin num funfa legal aki to procurando vestigios dele e deletando
<Hudsonkem> tbm to fazendo um fan arte de kaneki de tokyou goul
<Hudsonkem> :) e com vc?
<mirqui> de bobeira com uma certa fome ahaha
<mirqui> qual sistema vc usa?
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<Hudsonkem> xubuntu 15.04 com o kernel 4.0
<mirqui> tenta o xchat , hexachat me parece
<mirqui> tem uns quantos
<Hudsonkem> eu to falando com vc pelo xchat
<Hudsonkem> '-'
<mirqui> eu tbm
<mirqui> que tem o pidgin?
<Hudsonkem> eu boto outros protocologos para loga em outros servidores e ele vai para o msm sempe um "smpwn" seilha
<Hudsonkem> ae nunca loga pq sempre vai da senha errada já que ele enciste em n me deixa logar em outro protocologo
<mirqui> tú usa o pidgin para acessar quais serviços?
<Hudsonkem> vc sabe me dizer para q server esse arquivo quero apagalo
<Hudsonkem> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/pidgin-otr.desktop
<mirqui> não , não é isso
<Hudsonkem> eu n uso pq ele não loga lol
<mirqui> é tipo facebook , outlook , msn?
<wander> boa tarde galera
<Hudsonkem> só consegui fazer ele loga em aim
<Hudsonkem> #wander boa tarde
<mirqui> fala wander :)
<wander> tudo tranquilo
<mirqui> blza , e ai ?
<wander> eu sou de pernambuco por aqui so ta um calor arretado :P
<mirqui> ahahah eu sou do sul , está fazendo um friozinho :)
<wander> sorte tua
<mirqui> ahaha sorte sua eu te digo
<wander> vocês que sabem muito de linux,
<mirqui> cara , aguentar 3 meses de frio é dose
<mirqui> eu quase nada , conheço o ubuntu a uns 2 anos
<mirqui> mas sou usuário final
<wander> qual distro vocês preferem ??
<mirqui> tens alguma dúvida?
<mirqui> eu prefiro o ubuntu , mas já usei bastante o mint
<mirqui> é tão bom quanto
<mirqui> para que vc quer o linux?
<Hudsonkem> eu prefiro xubuntu
<Jamming> Buenas tardes Senhores!
<Hudsonkem> sim mirqui fica ligado tem uma falha de segurança no local data
<Hudsonkem> #Jamming boa tarde
<wander> eu to usando o mint to gostando mais que o ubuntu
<mirqui> distros linux é que nem opinião wander , cada um tem a sua :)
<Jamming> Algum de vocês já utilizou o ubuntu em um "netbrook" :) ?
<mirqui> fala jamming :)
<Hudsonkem> #Jamming eu nem sonharia em comprar um, nunca testei
<Dead_Thinker> Jamming: instalei lubuntu no da minha esposa, funfa de boa
<mirqui> sim , o mint é bom mesmo
<mirqui> comprar o que?
<mirqui> só o netbook , o sistema é de grátis :)
<mirqui> é só baixar
<Dead_Thinker> to pensando em mudar do ubuntu pro xubuntu no note, como é mais pra dev/uso mesmo, é preferível algo leve
<mirqui> quer ver distros linux dead ?
<wander> também acho melhor algo leve pra ficar rapido
<Jamming> então, na verdade já tenho um netbook, LT23 da gateway queria ele só para estudar.
<wander> que ficar aparentemente bonito e lerdo
<mirqui> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/linux/utilitarios/distribuicoes-linux.html
<Hudsonkem> #Dead_Thinker se vc tiver problemas com tearing tu instala o compton ok
<Jamming> qual distro vocês me recomendam ?
<mirqui> quanto a especificações , entendo nada
<mirqui> dei sorte , tenho um dual core , roda bem ubuntu mint
<Hudsonkem> #Jamming qual a finalidade de sua usabilidade?
<wander> mint xfce ou xubuntu
<Hudsonkem> prefiro ambiente xfce :P
<Jamming> Somente estudos focado em linux, quero tirar logo minha LPI
<mirqui> fui , até :) , volto daqui a pouco
<Hudsonkem> a versão 4.12 ta bem mais obediente
<wander> até mais
<Dead_Thinker> Hudsonkem: tearing?
<Hudsonkem> bom para vc acho q o ubuntu
<Dead_Thinker> vi aqui, flickering de tela?
<Hudsonkem> mas se preferir algo rapido tem o lubuntu xubuntu
<Dead_Thinker> Eu achei o ElementaryOS lindão, mas devido o EFI n consegui instalar pra testar, só numa vm
<Hudsonkem> #Dead_Thinker yep tipo o compositor do xfce não é bom para opengl render, então da uns tearings
<Jamming> ElementaryOS é muito show.
<Hudsonkem> mas vc instalar o compton e fica tudo maravilha
<Dead_Thinker> Hudsonkem: hum, vlw a dica
<Hudsonkem> #Jamming tem tanta distro linux q é complicado escolher
<Hudsonkem> Dead vou te manda o site q encina instala o compton pq lá vc configura ele de boa
<wander> faz como eu sai testando em virtualbox
<Jamming> hahaha imagino Hudsonkem
<Jamming> Bom, vou testar o ElementaryOS que é a minha favorita, se der ruim volto no ubuntu e ta tudo certo.
<Hudsonkem> '-'
<Hudsonkem> nem pra tentar acheitar vc ta com coragem #Jamming?
<wander> esse elementaryos é pago ?
<Jamming> Mais ou menos Hudsonkem, é que já tive tanto problema com meu antigo PC que até desamina.
<Hudsonkem> #Dead_Thinker quando vc tiver duvidas para configurar o compton ce me procura aki pq n achei o site, ae te mando as configurações
<Dead_Thinker> wander: não, mas eles pedem doação por default hehe, é só ignorar
<Jamming> Não #wander
<Dead_Thinker> wander: a iso deles tá no sourceforge
<Dead_Thinker> Hudsonkem: ok, vlw
<wander> mais isso é o que? uma distro
<wander> ou tipo virtualbox
<Dead_Thinker> wander: ElementaryOS é uma distro
<Hudsonkem> #Jamming veja pelo lado bom, quando rola problemas, aprendemos a ageita-los geralmente ^^ e isso te deixa mais apta a aprender
<Dead_Thinker> wander: https://elementary.io/
<wander> como voce faz pra mandar mensagem pra mim e ficar verde gostei
<wander> nao sei mais nada de mirc
<Jamming> Sim, mas o meu antigo PC não tinha mais jeito mesmo no fim descobri que a placa mãe estava com problema.
<Hudsonkem> o elementary usa kde?
<wander> esse elementary é um linux é baseado em debian é?
<Hudsonkem> wiki ^^
<hggdh> wander: baseado no Ubuntu (que é baseado no Debian)
<wander> massa
<wander> vou pesquisar isso
<Dead_Thinker> wander: isso de ficar “verde” varia de acordo com o client, quando vc cita o nick de alguém na msg ele faz isso. Geralmente é começar a digitar o nick e apertar tab que o client completa
<Hudsonkem> eita fico vazio
<wander> Dead_Thinker: ok entendi valeu a dica
<wander> esse elementary os qual a versao mais leve
<Hudsonkem> tem algum programadro aqui?
<wander> no mint é o xfce ele qual seria?
<Hudsonkem> depende o elementary usa qual ambiente grafico?
<Dead_Thinker> Hudsonkem: eu arranho em programação, manda ai hehe
<Hudsonkem> aranha em qual linguagem?
<Hudsonkem> arranha*
<Dead_Thinker> php principalmente, mas já codei em java, asp e c#
<Hudsonkem> hm...
<Hudsonkem> vc tem web site é?
<Dead_Thinker> Hudsonkem: sim, mas tá meio abandonado hehe, trabalho mais em backend dos sites da empresa, backoffice, api, etc
<Hudsonkem> ^^ entendo.
<Marx_ativo> alguém quer bater um papo
<Hudsonkem> manda ver
<Hudsonkem> kk
<Dead_Thinker> :)
<Hudsonkem> vc gosta de falar sobre oq #Marx_ativo?
<Marx_ativo> eu entrei no xchat hoje e gostaria de saber sobre um servidor brasileiro, pq meus canais sao todos americanos
<Hudsonkem> bom estamos em um chat br :)
<Marx_ativo> sim, mas foi o unico que encontrei
<Hudsonkem> se precisar de suporte veio ao lugar certo
<Marx_ativo> :)
<Hudsonkem> affe utimamente meu portuguẽs esta terrivel kk
<Dead_Thinker> Hudsonkem: eu notei mas n comentei nada hehe
<Hudsonkem> hahah
<Hudsonkem> to sem inspiração pra desenhar :/
<Marx_ativo> vcs teclam de onde
<Hudsonkem> RN e vc?
<Marx_ativo> MG
<Hudsonkem> :) tudo longim
<Marx_ativo> pois é
<Hudsonkem> vc usa qual distro?
<wander> voltei
<wander> eu uso mint
<wander> xface
<Hudsonkem> '-' vc tinha ido?
<wander> sou de recife pernambuco
<wander> que eu estou no trabalho, ai saiu da frente do pc pra atender esses usuarios :P
<Hudsonkem> quem aqui é otaku?
<Marx_ativo> o que é otaku]]
<Hudsonkem> otaku = carinha que gosta e conhece um pouco sobre a cultura japonesa
<Hudsonkem> e tbm gosta e assite animes = desenhos japoneses
<Marx_ativo> ah sim
<Hudsonkem> :)
<Hudsonkem> aki pega unicode ou utf8? deixa eu ver
<Hudsonkem> てすと。　
<Hudsonkem> é pega.
 * Dead_Thinker acha que o Hudsonkem tá fazendo pesquisa de mercado no canal hehe
<Dead_Thinker> Se alguém aqui quiser fechar um grupo pra fazer LAN Parties quinzenais/mensais em SP Capital avisa :) Boas amizades podem surgir dai também claro :P
<Rudolf> Hudsonkem: pega nos clientes que suportam
<Rudolf> てすと。
<marcelomauro> Colegas, sei que aqui é um canal de linux, mas estou com um problema aqui na minha conexão com o windows (que é onde está toda a minha documentação para o imposto de renda). Estou conectado ao wi-fi mas não consigo conectar à internet nem por cabo de rede. Alguem poderia pelo menos me dar um caminho para eu solucionar este problema?
<marcelomauro> digo, estou conectado, mas não navega
<mirqui> desligue seu modem espere 30 seg , e  ligue de novo
<marcelomauro> As conexões via cabo só dizer "limitado"
<Rudolf> mirqui: hueheiuheiuheiueiuheiuehiuehiuehieuhe
<marcelomauro> rapaz já fiz isso
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: de 0 a 10, quanto você entende de rede?
<mirqui> desligue e espere 3 min
<mirqui> e desligue seu pc
<marcelomauro> estou começando disciplina de redes agora... digamos que ainda 3,5
<mirqui> é assim que eu faço
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: só essa máquina não conecta, ou nenhuma outra?
<marcelomauro> mirgui, o problema não é de hoje. Já fiz isso.
<marcelomauro> só essa
<mirqui> tem proxy?
<marcelomauro> estou agora conectado à mesma rede
<marcelomauro> falando com vc
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: o problema acontece de vez em quando ou sempre
<marcelomauro> não tenho proxy
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: nesta máquina?
<mirqui> opa , sorry ,
<marcelomauro> nesta máquina.
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: o problema, nesta máquina, acontece de vez em quando ou sempre
<marcelomauro> Seguinte, comprei outra maquina e tenho usado somente esta a qual falo com vc agora, usando ubuntu. O laptop fico desligado uns dias. Ao ligar, tiveram atualizações do windows, (um monte) e ficou assim depois. Voltou a conectar e hoje novamente o problema
<Rudolf> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: fods
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: bom,  a rede é dhcp? correto?
<marcelomauro> pois é... problema é que lá estao meus documentos
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: sendo dhcp, a máquina conectando pega IP?
<marcelomauro> sim Rudoulf, aqueles modens da GVT normal
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: pegando IP, vc pinga o ap/router/gateway?
<marcelomauro> o que tenho achado estranho é que ao rodar ipconfig ela informa a conexão, ip de rede
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: pingando o ap/router/gateway, ele adquire dns?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: adquirindo DNS ele pinga dns?
<marcelomauro> isso eu já não sei te responder
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: pingando o dns, se vc digitar ping www.uol.com.br ele resolve o nome?
<marcelomauro> como faço?
<marcelomauro> deixa eu ver la
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: não conhece o comando PING?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: começa lá de cima tio
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ping gw
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ping dns
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ping www.uol.com.br
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ping 200.147.67.142
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: traceroute www.uol.com.br
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: traceroute 200.147.67.142
<mirqui> ping 8.8.8.8
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: comandos básicos que TODO computeiro precisa saber utilizar
<marcelomauro> olha o ping encontrou o uol.com.br
<marcelomauro> enviou 4 pacotes e retornou
<Rudolf> mirqui: 8.8.8.8 não é um bom tamanho
<Rudolf> mirqui: não é um bom teste
<mirqui> é o do google
<Rudolf> mirqui: sobre carga alta ele começa a negar pacotes icmp
<mirqui> ou não é mais , não sei
<Rudolf> mirqui: sim, ainda é
<Rudolf> mirqui: mas como disse
<Rudolf> mirqui: sobre cargas altas ele nega pacotes icmp
<marcelomauro> então?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: então o que? sua resposta não foi coerente
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: não entendi o que aconteceu
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: seja específico
<marcelomauro> eu fiz ping gw, não resolveu, ping dns, não resolveu, ping uol.com.br, enviou 4 pacotes e recebeu 4 pacotes
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: não me diga que vc digitou "ping gw", "ping dns" ?
<marcelomauro> não foi o que vc disse?:
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: certas coisas estão implícitas
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: quando disse "ping gw", "ping o ip do gateway da sua rede"
<marcelomauro> entao meu conhecimento de redes é 0...
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: quando disse "ping dns", ""ping o ip do dns que seu windows pegou no dhcp"
<marcelomauro> não conheço os jargões da área
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: percebi
<marcelomauro> ipconfig
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ipconfig /all vai te dar as informações que precisa
<marcelomauro> aparece aqui um monte de coisa, devido ter instalado o virtualbox
<Rudolf> separe uai
<Rudolf> comece a entender seu sistema
<Hudsonkem> '-'
<Hudsonkem> faz o seguinte
<marcelomauro> mas é o seguinte: gateway 192.168.57.1
<Hudsonkem> tenta mudar o ip
<marcelomauro> servidor dhcp 192.168.57.1
<Hudsonkem> cmd>> ipconfig/release
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: vc pinga esse ip?
<Hudsonkem> cmd>> ipconfig /renew
<Hudsonkem> cmd>> ipconfig/renew*
<marcelomauro> sim
<marcelomauro> Rudolf, está ok
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: e vc achou o dns no "ipconfig /all"?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: se achar, ping nele (se não for o mesmo)
<mirqui> marcelo olha este programa
<mirqui> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/dns-jumper.htm
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: depois verifique novamente se ele da uns 50 ping no www.uol.com.br e verifica como está a taxa de perda
<marcelomauro> eu setei o 8.8.8.8 manualmente nas config de la
<marcelomauro> esta mostrando ele
<marcelomauro> e tb está pingando
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: então vc está conectado a internet champs
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: divirta-se
<marcelomauro> Eu não consigo entender, o computador está conectado, mas nada navega
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: o que seria nada
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: quais programas vc testou?
<marcelomauro> o browser nao rola, o antivirus não atualiza
<mirqui> jesus
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: cara, tu deve estar com proxy ativado em algum lugar, ou virus te lascando
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: na duvida formata
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: se foi após atualização, pode ser que alguma dela tenha ferrado seu sistema, dae formata ou faz recuperação
<marcelomauro> foda véi
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: sua rede está ok, é pau de windows mesmo
<mirqui> faz ponto de restauração então
<marcelomauro> declaração do IR encerra amanha
<mirqui> um antes da atualização
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: deixou para ultima hora né
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiueiuehi
<marcelomauro> quan nao deixa
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: eu não
<Rudolf> fiz na semana que abriu
<mirqui> faz a declaração neste pc que vc está conversando
<Rudolf> a minha e da minha esposa
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: vc abre o 192.168.57.1 no browser?
<mirqui> e depois vê o que o outro tem
<Hudsonkem> limited pode ser tanto falha ao gerar ip quanto dns
<marcelomauro> cara, iniciei aqui a restauração
<marcelomauro> vamos ver no que dá
<mirqui> humm vamos ver o que dá
<marcelomauro> vou precisar sair agora,,, pra faculdade
<marcelomauro> mais tarde eu volto e conto a desgraça
<Rudolf> desespero mode on
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<mirqui> mas tbm existe pendrive
<mirqui> passa a declaração num pendrive e põe num pc que funcione
<Rudolf> mirqui: então, era só passar o recibo e recomeçar
<mirqui> não sei como é a declaração do cara , e quantas tbm
<mirqui> se for só uma é fácil , se não der pelo pendrive é só recomeçar , mas se for mais de uma , está ralado
<marcelomauro> O programa da receita funciona legal no linux? Nunca testei?
<mirqui> este ano quase fiz no linux , mas minha impressora deu pau
<mirqui> ai fiz no pc da minha tia com windows
<mirqui> mas é o mesmo programa
<mirqui> só precisa do java
<Rudolf> java da oracle
<Rudolf> os outros java costuma dar erros de nem abrir a pau durante o envio
<mirqui> sim , mas tem uma versão no ubunto , na central de programas
<mirqui> o java ice tea
<Rudolf> não use icedtea para isso
<mirqui> tem que ser a última verção acho
<Rudolf> nem openjava
<Rudolf> use oracle
<mirqui> sim , , já experimentei instalar
<mirqui> com este comandso
<mirqui> sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<mirqui> ai deu de boa
<mirqui> mas osdois abriram o programa irpf
<mirqui> só não enviei , poderia dar problema no receita net , mas acho que ia enviar
<mirqui> fui , até daqui a pouco
<Rudolf> é sempre por conta e risco
<Rudolf> a recomendação é oracle
<mirqui> sim , e sempre a última versão
<hggdh> Rudolf: infelizmente, concordo contigo... Oracle <ugh/> Java
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<heitor> opa
<heitor> alguem aí ?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<heitor> po bixo, to com um problema aqui
<heitor> to usando o ubuntu tem 1 mes mais ou menos
<heitor> mas vou dar meu notebook pra minha mãe e preciso instalar o windows nele
<heitor> se não ela vai se endoidar aqui kkkk
<astroo-> faz dual boot no pc
<heitor> mas aí vei, quando fui instalar o windows deu um erro tlg
<heitor> mostrou q n foi reconhecido um driver de CD/DVD
<heitor> pesquisei aí como resolver isso e tal
<heitor> falaram pra mudar uma configuração na BIOS
<heitor> aí eu fui acessar a BIOS, e não consigo vei
<heitor> qnd reinicio, fico apertando DEL a tela fica piscando
<heitor> mas n entra
<heitor> será que vou ter que resetar ?
<astroo-> vai ao site da marca do pc e ve o manual
<heitor> antes entrava de boa
<heitor> qnd instalei o linux tive que ir lá e tal
<heitor> mas dps com o ubuntu n ta entrando
<hggdh> Ubuntu nada tem a ver com acesso ao BIOS
<heitor> to ligado, já vi isso
<Rudolf> hggdh: kkkk
<heitor> mas é foda, tava tudo de boa
<heitor> pra resetar aqui vai ser foda
<heitor> q abrir esse note é uma confusão do caralho
<Rudolf> oh cristo!
<Rudolf> tadeeenho
<hggdh> bem, estou aprendendo mais, creio.
<eliedsonsmg> qual a diferença entre o libavcodec-extra e o libavcodec56? Tentei instalar o libavcodec-extra no Ubuntu 14.10 mas sou avisado q pra isso preciso desinstalar o libavcodec56, qual o melhor ou mais completo?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<eliedsonsmg> blz
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: só pra saber, pq você quer o libavcodec-extra
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: descobri
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: é zica
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: um é da familia do ffmpeg
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: outro da familia da libav
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: ffmpeg é mais antigo, porém amplamente suportado
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: o libav é mais novo, melhor
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: mas alguns pacotes ainda não o suportam
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: sugiro fortemente NÃO brincar de tirar/colocar com estes pacotes
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: principalmente se gosta de ouvir musica ou assistir videos no seu pc
<eliedsonsmg> nunca havia usado o ubuntu e instalei essa semana pq to cursando TI na UFRN, ai vi q preciso instala alguns codecs apos instalação e vi num site q esse libavcodec-extra era re
<eliedsonsmg> bom
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: aviso dado
<eliedsonsmg> qual o melhor o extra ou o 56?
<eliedsonsmg> a intendi
<eliedsonsmg> provavelmente o 56 ja tem tudo q preciso neh isso
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: é, se ele já está instalado, deixe assim
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: a não ser que queira dor de cabeça
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: digo por experiência própria
<eliedsonsmg> comecei agora então melhor não inventa muito hehe vlw
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: bingo!
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: se for sistema de produção, que você usa no dia a dia a trabalho, melhor não
<eliedsonsmg> n por enquanto nao estou usando mas quero me familiariza com o linux pq apartir d julho vou começar a pagar iniciação as técnicas nde programação
<Rudolf> eliedsonsmg: cuma?
<eliedsonsmg> to cursando tecnologia da informação na UFRN e a galera falou q programar no linux é legal :)
<LoveLSD> algum manjador dos paranaue
<LoveLSD> alguem experiente aqui p ajudar na formatacao com hd criptografado
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: precisa de ajuda para fazer isso?
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: qual a dúvida?
<LoveLSD> meu gparted nao aparece opcao de ext4
<Rudolf> bah, não uso gparted
<LoveLSD> Erro de entrada/saída durante leitura em /dev/sda
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: que tipo de dispositivo é esse? hd? pendrive? ssd?
<LoveLSD> hd
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: das duas uma, ou o cabo está mal encaixado, ou seu HD está te dando adeus
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: use algum programa mais raw
<LoveLSD> como q o cabo sai
<LoveLSD> so se for da queda
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: N motivos
<LoveLSD> .-.
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: queda, trepidação, mal encaixe
<LoveLSD> bad blocks
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: shit happens
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: cabo é a melhor hipótese, não necessariamente a real
<LoveLSD> foda q nao tenho chave p abrir
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: chave?
<LoveLSD> a carcaca
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: ah, philips
<Rudolf> tendeu
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: a primeira coisa que faria era tirar e colocar, só por desencargo
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: a próxima seria um dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda ou badblocks /dev/sda
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: ou faria um teste completo com o smartmontools
<LoveLSD> mas antes de formatar eu conseguia acessar todos os arquivos
<LoveLSD> badblocks /dev/sda ja usei
<LoveLSD> comeca a contagem e n para
<LoveLSD> .-.
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: tem que ir até o final né
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: se tem ou não, é outra história
<LoveLSD>    /dev/sda: rótulo de disco irreconhecível
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: tá uma beleza hein
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: tente o testdisk
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: faça um scan completo
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: pode ser que ele recupere o "rótulo"
<LoveLSD> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote testdisk
<Rudolf> LoveLSD: é um bom programa, dê seus pulos
<LoveLSD> zero fill resolve
<LoveLSD> sera
<Rudolf> se tiver a ferramenta da fábrica
<Rudolf> "resolve" é relativo ao "qual é o problema"
<Rudolf> se for bad block não
<LoveLSD> tlgdo
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, o que é "ciao"?
<astroo-> italiano de tchau xau etc
<Hudsonkem> ola :)
<AlexandreMBM> Oi
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem,
<Hudsonkem> tudo bem?
<barack_obama> Hudsonkem: ola
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, alguma questão sobre o Ubuntu?
<Hudsonkem> #AlexandreMBM não tem me reparado por aqui?, sou um vonluntario tambem :)
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, desculpe-me, eu que não sou assíduo; entro esporadicamente
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, coicindiu que durante essa semana eu venho entrando mais vezes seguidas
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, não sou afeito a chat, por demandar muito tempo
<Hudsonkem> ^^ entendo.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, mas de vez em quando eu sinto que devo passar por aqui
<Hudsonkem> lol, bom acho que vc esta sentindo vontade de ajudar alguem de alguma forma.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, aqui eu sempre fui mais ajudado
<Hudsonkem> kkk, nuss
<Hudsonkem> bom, mas é sempre bom esta nesse chat, aprender novas coisas entre varias, etc.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, tenho ressalva com chat
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, marco presença porque não tem como pegar outra via para algo que é próprio daqui
<Hudsonkem> #AlexandreMBM poderia me dizer o'que quis dizer com "Marco presença" :)?
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, venho, uso, apareço
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, em outras palavras, "gostar" de chat eu não gosto
<Hudsonkem> ^^ sakei
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, num sentido racional
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, eu posso até me distrair...
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, mas depois me arrependo faço de ter feito algum investimento (em tempo)
<AlexandreMBM> * arrependo fácil
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, é que nem comer demais
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, racionalmente ninguém gosta
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, mas por impulso todos gostam
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, "gostam"
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, por outro lado, precisamos comer algo
<Hudsonkem> depende, tipo quando se para para sentir o sabor de algo passa-se a gostar disso, mas entendo seu raciocinio
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, e no caso do chat, às vezes é o único meio que temos
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, pessoas me perguntam se gostam de tal e outra coisa
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, eu quero responder com o que faz mais sentido pra mim
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, mas nem sempre faz sentido para elas
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, sentido pra mim: eu não gosto de comer de mais
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, mas elas pensam que eu gosto de comer demais quando veem que eu me empanturrei
<Hudsonkem> ^^
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, falta de controle, seja de impulso ou de circunstâncias
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, de impulso: gula
<Hudsonkem> as pessoas não aprendem como olhar o mundo de um jeito mais certero, e sim vive suas vidas modestas a ponte de ingnorancia para com o conhecimento.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, de circunstâncias: o chat é a única maneira de falar com você agora
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, OFF-TOPIC
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, e eu preciso voltar a fazer umas coisa aqui
<Hudsonkem> ^^
<Hudsonkem> vc pensa de uma forma bem direta, acho que ser mas flexiveu com o teu proprio jeito pode torna as coisas mais interessantes.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, isso seria se conformar com "não aprender como olhar o mundo de um jeito mais certero". Seria muito pior! Invés de tender a acerto, tenderia a erro.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, o acerto está em comer só o suficiente
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, o acerto está em não deixar a tecnologia dominar sua vida
<Hudsonkem> bom, em ideia sim, mas não sera todos que tentaram compreender os outros.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, não entendi a frase.
<Hudsonkem> vejamos..
<Hudsonkem> você tem conceito e perspectivas, vc tbm compreende que é necessario montar possibilidades para melhor compreenção, tirar um jeito só seu, algo bem mais profundo.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, não sei se estou captando o significado das suas palavras, o significado que você quer colocar nelas.
<Hudsonkem> se vc tem esses tipos de pensamentos, lamento mas és um dos poucos, e como consequencia, a falta de compreenção por parte dos demais sera evidente.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, isso eu entendi.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, só não entendi ainda o "...tirar um jeito só seu, algo bem mais profundo"
<Hudsonkem> digamos que eu consiga te reconhecer como ser pensante, mas a distancias das informações que temos pode gerar o mau entendido da msm forma que pessoas comuns ^^.
<Hudsonkem> por isso me referir "ser flexiveu"
<Hudsonkem> e como jogar um jogo antigo.
<Hudsonkem> vc tem que fazer as coisas basenado no sistema da mesma.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, bom, eu esperamos que sejamos pessoas comuns. rsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> * eu espero
<Hudsonkem> kkk, já eu não curto pessoas, dependendo do'que seja.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, eu encaro o universo de pessoas comuns como algum inimaginavelmente amplo.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, quase como se a categoria "pessoas comuns" até perdesse o significado.
<AlexandreMBM> * como algo
<AlexandreMBM> ... mas não vamos complicar.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, como assim não curte pessoas?
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, você é uma pessoa.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, se você crer em Deus, Ele é pelo menos uma pessoa.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, sua mulher ou seu par, é uma pessoa.
<Hudsonkem> sou do tipo "não sou humano" e com que base vc tem certeza se sou humano ou uma pessoa? ^^
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, seus pais, familiares.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, base nenhuma. Só a "fé" de que estou fazendo um teste de Turing adequado.
<Hudsonkem> .-. e si a mente do proprio criador tiver previsto frases como esta como vc conseguiria fazer algo a mais?
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, por isso que eu disse "fé". Se eu puder e quiser, eu acredito em extra-terrestres já vivendo entre nós.
<Hudsonkem> a base e filosofia humana os colocam como o centro de algo que não existe fora da mente dos mesmos.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, bom, eu não acredito que exista intelegiência artificial tão trabalha quanto a sua, e aqui na Freenode.
<AlexandreMBM> * tão trabalhada
<Hudsonkem> bom vc é a segunda pessoa que me faz um teste de turing pq?
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, por que por certo você se fez de doido ou se expressou muito mal em algum momento.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, mas eu não lhe teste de Turing.
<Hudsonkem> não é isso #AlexandreMBM e sim o'que eu já ressaltei, a forma como eu lido com informações não são como vc pensa, tento ser o mais claro possivel dependendo do presente.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, eu apenas analisei o histórico quando você me provocou a respeito.
<Hudsonkem> ^^
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, não entendi. Mas sua expressão é complexa o suficiente para não desmoronar meu conceito a seu respeito.
<AlexandreMBM> * eu não lhe fiz teste
<Hudsonkem> bom, mas para deixar claro, sou de carne e osso. e não estou de zoeira, é assim que eu penso. a base de meus pensamentos tem como foco ¨¨¨
<Hudsonkem> não posso fazer sobre que tipos de conhecimento ou ideias me baseo.
<Hudsonkem> fazer = falar*
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, por gentileza, reescreva.
<Hudsonkem> a ultima frase?
<AlexandreMBM> Sim
<AlexandreMBM> a base ...
<Hudsonkem> Não posso falar sobre que tipo de conhecimento ou ideia me baseio.
<Hudsonkem> na frase "A base de meus pensamentos tem como foco ***[implicando eu não falar] linha seguinte"
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, deixa eu ver se peguei o fim da meada: talvez escrever volumes e mais volumes para tentar rastrear as ideias ajudasse em algo, mas eu sei que não resolveria; é muita coisa na recursão.
<Hudsonkem> [implicando em não falar]*
<Hudsonkem> poderia reformular sua frase deixando evidente sobre os pontos X da qual se refere?
<Hudsonkem> só uma momento de 5 min...aguarde :D
<AlexandreMBM> Eu interpretei o que você escreveu por aqui: "a base de meus pensamentos não pode ser rastreada, eu não consigo saber quais pensamentos ou ideias originaram quais outros e todos"
<Hudsonkem> baseando-se em um ideia geral, todas as pessoas leem livros e aprende com o mesmo, a uma certa ideia que o livro ilustra, minhas consepções são baseada em algo não natural. ou seja algo que não teria como base em livros. algo que é preciso combinar equações para entender,
<Hudsonkem> lamento meu português, utimamente não consigo pensar rapidamente sobre as gramaticas. e tempos verbais.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, nossas concepções baseiam-se numa infinidade coisas
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, são castelos
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, construídos com muitos tijolos
<Hudsonkem> #AlexandreMBM seu cerebro ver combinações de informações e significados textuais ao qual não se espandem para muito longe, ou seja pensamentos revolucionarios mas em escala pequena. algo restrito para vc viver e morrer como humano.
<Hudsonkem> mas eu compreendo su relutancia. tecnicamente estamos conversando para obter um entendimento mutuo então continuemos :D
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, sim, finita a nossa visão; algumas veem mais longe por algum ângulo
<AlexandreMBM> * alguns veem
<Hudsonkem> bom para deixar o pensamento mais claro aqui vamos ter como base o corpo
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, porém, o que não vemos (e isso é fé minha) é infinito: a Verdade existe e é infinita, não totalmente palpáveis, composta de multiplas verdades mais ou menos palpáveis
<AlexandreMBM> * não totalmente palpável
<Hudsonkem> mas como um ser que tem como base analogias visuais e pensamentos cognitivos dizer que algo que não exerga ou não transcende o conhecimento de forma prudente dizer ou mencionar "fé" como uma verdade pessoal?
<AlexandreMBM> Não estou mencionando "fé" como uma verdade pessoal, mas como uma aposta. Eu acredito que todos nós apostamos.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu não reduzo minha cognição ao que posso experimentar com o corpo.
<Hudsonkem> entendo.
<AlexandreMBM> Minha cognição, tal como acredito ser a sua e a de qualquer outro, enraiza-se em "fé", crença.
<Hudsonkem> poderia salientar como realmente vc ver o mundo de forma simples por gentileza?
<AlexandreMBM> Nas ciências, isso tem pelo menos um nome: axioma.
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, não tem como mas também não tenho essa pretensão. Talvez se você fizer perguntas específicas eu possa ir mostrando algo do que você quer saber sobre mim.
<Hudsonkem> não confio em algo que eu não tenho certeza, ciências humanas tem muitas coisas falhas tal qual suas filosofias, mas isso fica como um forma objetiva de pensamento.
<Hudsonkem> entendo.
<Hudsonkem> que tal, como vc indentificaria a se msm?
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, nossas certezas são solidificações em crença, mais ou menos auxiliadas por métodos tais como o método científico. Estou falando o que acredito. Claro que vocẽ pode ter outras apostas.
<Hudsonkem> não discordo de vc #AlexandreMBM só resaltei que eu "confio em que eu possa testa e usar"
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, então você discordo de mim.
<AlexandreMBM> *discorda
<AlexandreMBM> Eu também confio muito mais nisso, mas não somente nisso.
<Hudsonkem> ^^
<AlexandreMBM> É mais fácil confiar na teoria que nos explica a lei da gravidade. É óbvio que é a que eu aceito. Existe auxílios muitos eficientes para eu acreditar nela.
<Hudsonkem> para entender oq falei digamos, eu posso fazer sua ideia minha no momento que vc fala, assim tento compreendela entende?
<AlexandreMBM> Mas naquelas assuntos que o método científico não alcança, estou aberto a acreditar em coisas que não podem ser testadas.
<AlexandreMBM> E também a negar outras.
<AlexandreMBM> *naqueles assuntos
<Hudsonkem> entendo.
<Hudsonkem> não é como se não existice o outro lado do aquario
<AlexandreMBM> Não entendi.
<Hudsonkem> sempre se deve manter a mente aberta a informações
<Hudsonkem> me refiro a outro plano como chamam de "mundo espiritual"
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, isso não bate com a postura que você declarou, de acreditar apenas nos sentidos.
<Hudsonkem> séra msm?
<Hudsonkem> não resaltei em que base eu me baseio
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, não é logicamente acreditar APENAS nos sentidos e acreditar em ALGO fora dos sentidos.
<AlexandreMBM> *logicamente possível
<Hudsonkem> e si eu tiver a capacidade disso?
<Hudsonkem> "sou do tipo não humano"
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, então vamos encerrar o assunto, porque é perda de tempo. Desde o início eu me assumi como alguém que "acredita racionalmente". Você quer apenas ser racional sem acreditar, mas agora recorre a uma irracionalidade arregaçada.
<Hudsonkem> #AlexanderMBM "minha logica tem como ponto o paradoxo"
<AlexandreMBM> Tchauzinho...
<AlexandreMBM> Isso não é paradoxo, é sofisma.
<Hudsonkem> #AlexandreMBM queria conversar mais com vc, mas ok tenha um bom dia
<AlexandreMBM> Até.
<Guest60467> Bom dia
<Guest60467> Estou com um note Acer modelo Aspire V5-472-6 Br826, com UEFI na Bios, ja desativei , tentei muitas configurações na Bios, mais não consigo instalar o Ubuntu  em dual boot com o Windows nativo 8.1, help !!
<Guest60467> o grub nem instala
<barna> Guest60467, vc ja conseguiu fazer dar boot pelo livepen ou livecd?
<Guest60467> sim, livepen
<barna> massa, ai o q acontece quanda vc da boot?
<barna> Guest60467, volto em 1 min.....
<Guest60467> ai tranquilo, inicializa, criei uma partição ext4 para o Ubuntu e a Swap, aponto o sda para o grub, a intalação segue normalmente, mais o grup não consegue ler os sistemas, para usar o Ubuntu ou o Windows, preciso reconfigurar a Bios a cada boot
<barna> Guest60467, voltei... e ai o q acontece quando vc boota?
<Guest60467> insttala tudo, mais ao reiniciar apos a instalação o grub não consegue carregar, inicia diretamente o Ubuntu desprezando o 2º S.O.
<barna> quando vc instalou, vc colocou o grub em qual partição?
<barna> Guest60467,
<Guest60467> Grub no no disco sda
<barna> ok, cha eu pesquisar aki, 1 seg
<barna> Guest60467, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta instalando?
<Guest60467> 15.04
<Guest60467> a 14.10 apresenta erro, não consegue instalar o Grub
<Guest60467> a 15.04 instala o grub mais não inicializa
<Guest60467> acredito ser problema com o UEFI
<barna> Guest60467, os kras ficam criando sistemas pra dificultar a vida que não quer usar o sistema operacional fechado deles!
<barna> esse uefi é bem por ai, bota um monte de dificuldades!
<barna> Guest60467, vc consegue ler em ingles?
<Guest60467> tenta
<barna> Guest60467, lembrei de algo, lendo aki, vc ta dando boot na bios em modo legacy ou uefi?
<Guest60467> legacy
<barna> uai......
<barna> ja tive esse problema, mas o legacy resolveu.... voltando a pesquisar
<Guest60467> vou tentar nova configuração
<barna> Guest60467, aki deve ter muita coisa, http://community.acer.com/t5/forums/searchpage/tab/message?filter=labels&q=aspire+v5+ubuntu
<barna> Guest60467, esse ta em ingles, mas o kra fez um bando de informação, só achar qual o seu problema e seguir o link.
<barna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Guest60467> obrigado, vou ler
<Guest60467> barra, sucesso !
<Guest60467> barna, sucesso !
<Guest60467> usar como Legacy,  UEFI on , security boot off, e criar uma partição de 2mb para inicialização do grub
<barna> Guest60467, :D
<barna> Guest60467, q era? me conta pra mim poder ajudar outros com o mesmo problema
<Guest60467> barna,kra o sistema UEFI realmente é muito bom, mais se não souber configurar é um saco
<Guest60467> barna, usar como Legacy,  UEFI on , security boot off, e criar uma partição de 2mb para inicialização do grub
<Nickrj> Bom dia
<Nickrj> Gostaria de saber se já saiu a versão do ubuntu-15-04, pois não acho no site do ubuntu br
<Dead_Thinker> Nickrj: saiu sim, o site as vezes demora pra atualizar, mas já tá lá, 1 min
<Nickrj> Ok, desde já agradeço, tenha um bom feriado...
<Dead_Thinker> Nickrj: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop olha embaixo
<Dead_Thinker> Nickrj: obrigado, pra ti tb
<marcelomauro> Pessoal, desculpe a pergunta sobre este assunto num canal de linux. Mas alguém já teve problemas com um programinha que é instalado sem a sua permissão no windows Warsaw da Gas Tecnologies? Esse danado está me limitando a internet.
<Dead_Thinker> marcelomauro: se não me engano esse programa é usado por aqueles softwwares de segurança de banco
<Dead_Thinker> Bando do Brasil, itau, um deles
<marcelomauro> entao... estou lendo aqui na internet que é para isso
<marcelomauro> acontece que eu só consigo navegar na rede se deleto este programa
<marcelomauro> isso tem acontecido de um tempo pra cá
<marcelomauro> eu preciso desistalar ele toda vez que reinicio o computador, senão nem o antivirus conseque atualizar seu banco de dados
<marcelomauro> é como um virus essa joça
<Dead_Thinker> marcelomauro: foda :( n tive problemas com ele quando usava Windows
<marcelomauro> Dead_Thinker, ele só iniciou de uns dois meses pra cá. Eu uso mais linux, mas preciso do outro funcionando tb
<Dead_Thinker> marcelomauro: ok
<user__> Pessoal, alguém sabe como criar um hostspot no backbox
<user__> ?
<user__> NO ruindows eu usava o connecty fy
<user__> ???
<yangm> qemu não roda no wayland?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Celso> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Celso> joinha
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<Arthur_Skt8> alguem pode me passar apostilas ou recomendar um site top, para eu ficar fera no Ubuntu?
<Cyberworld> tenho apostilas de linux
<Cyberworld> em geral, agora especificamente só em ubuntu eu n tenho e nem faço ideia de site
<Hudsonkem> sim
<Hudsonkem> guia foca
<Hudsonkem> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<marcus1_> como acessar partições ntfs no ubuntu, sou iniciante e fiz um dual boot com o Windows 8.1 + ubuntu 15.04, mais do linux não consigo acessar meus dados na partição do windows, o que preciso instalar ?,obrigado !
<marcus1_> erro ->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10954883/
<Hudsonkem> vc já montou a partição ntfs?
<marcus1_> não, quando usava o ubuntu 9 não precisava montar, apenas click na unidade pelo gerenciador de arquivos, lembro tambem que precisava instalar uns pacotes.
<marcus1_> não lembro quais os pacotes
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Hudsonkem> ola galera
<astroo-> ola
<Hudsonkem> astro sabe me dizer uma coisa
<Hudsonkem> to com uma pequena duvida
<Hudsonkem> no xubuntu que to usando 15.04, quando abro alguma pasta por um programa, tipo google chrome, ele abre o nautilus e não o thunar, sendo que n instalei o nautilus
<Marujo02> Olá, Boa noite a todos.
<astroo-> ola
<Marujo02> Alguém por favor por favor poderia me ajudar em um problema no meu sistema ubuntu?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida que tens
<Marujo02> é com meu bando de dados Mysql, quando vou acessa-lo via terminal, surge este erro: " ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) "
<Marujo02> Não sei como proceder.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Rudolf> Marujo02: consulte  a documentação do mysql menino
<Rudolf> Marujo02: isso é bem documentado
<Marujo02> Sou leigo no meio ubuntu. O que eu seguir na documentação não solucionou.
<Rudolf> Marujo02: continue tentando
<Marujo02> Ok. Obrigado de qualquer forma.
<Dead_Thinker> Marujo02: acho que teu MySQL tá desligado cara.
<Marujo02> Como posso proceder diante disso?
<Marujo02> não consigo mais remover o bd mysql, e também não consigo o atualizar. Dá sempre erro em todas as situações que tendo utilizar-lo de alguma forma.
<Dead_Thinker> Marujo02: tenta rodar sudo service mysql start
<Dead_Thinker> Marujo02: preciso sair, mas já fico online e tento ver contigo
<Marujo02> OK
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-01
<claiton> oi gostaria de saber se para instalar o ubuntu no hd ssd é igual o hd mecanico
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<claiton> ?
<astroo-> eu nao sei
<claiton> valeu
<astroo-> ve o privado
<dgbc> sim.
<astroo-> ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<DanielWS> Ola, bom dia a todos
<DanielWS> sou novo no mundo linux, e gostaria de saber como atualizar minha versão do ubuntu da 14.04 para 14.10 via terminal
<DanielWS> a minha instalação é servidor, não tem a parte gráfica
<barna> Bom Dia
<barna> DanielWS, blz? ah algum motivo expecifico pra vc querer sair de uma versão LTS pra uma versão "testing" já abandonada?
<barna> DanielWS, eu te des-aconselho fortemente a fazer essa atualização, a versão 14.04 é uma versão estavel com suporte de longo prazo, a 14.10 e 15.04 (futuramente a 15.10 tb), são versões transitorias, com suporte só por 6 meses, a proxima versão "final" LTS vai ser a 16.04, mas vou deixar o conhecimento aki, cada um da maneira que quiser! ah, outra ponto, tambem des-aconselho fazer up-date de versão, comigo 90% das vezes da pau, e vejo muito
<barna>  usuario aki reclamando tb, se vc quer usar uma versão mais nova, aconcelho fazer uma nova instalação do zero!
<barna> DanielWS, de qualquer forma pra atualizar versão pelo terminal o comando é: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<barna> vou ficar off aki pq tenho q configurar um roador em 10min eu volto
<DanielWS> barna obrigado pelas orientações. Na vdd eu ia atualizar a versão pq acreditava que seria "saudável" manter o sistema sempre atualizado, e não tinha ideia que existia essa grande margem de erros nas atualizações de distribuição
<DanielWS> vou ficar então apenas com a atualização dos pacotes mesmo =D
<barna> DanielWS, :D
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mamp> tenho ubuntu 14.10, meu problema aconteceu quando reiniciei enquanto ainda atualizava acho e quando ligo ele não sai da tela preta com a mensagem de end kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0 0)
<mamp> queria poder recuperar de alguma forma pelo menos um arquivo que possuo dentro dele
<Eduardo> Olá
<Eduardo> Gostaria de saber se existe alguem jeito de instalar o ubuntu sem cd nem pendrive
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eduardo, já tens o Ubuntu instalado?
<Eduardo> já
<Eduardo> o ubuntu studio
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eduardo, o Grub2 pode iniciar uma imagem ISO. Eu nunca fiz, mas você pode pesquisar um tutorial na net
<Eduardo> ok, muito obrigado rafael!
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eduardo, essa é a única forma que eu consegui pensar
<Eduardo> ^^ acho que deve dar
<Vlastiel> oi ?
<Vlastiel> Ola Pessoal essa nova versão 14.10 tem em portugues do Brasil ja ?
<ubuntero> Vlastiel, a mais nova é a 15.04
<ubuntero> e todas as versões estão com traduções praticamente completas
<Vlastiel> Onde Consigo baixar a versao mais nova com pt br ?[
<Vlastiel> Junto com a versao que vc informar ?
<ubuntero> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ubuntero> na hora da instalação você escolherá o idioma
<Vlastiel> Vlw o meu ia direito para ingles !!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> Alguem aqui tem noticia da usuaria Ursinha
<astroo-> nao conheço
<Daekdroom> alvaro, parece que ela está logada na FreeNode agora.
<alvaro> Daekdroom, mas em qual canal ???
<Daekdroom> O /whois não mostra, mas ela provavelmente deve ter settado para não aparecer.
<alvaro> faz mais de 1 ano que ela na aparece
<alvaro> ;(
<Daekdroom> Tanto tempo já?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> consegui encontra-la
<astroo-> bom
<alvaro> astroo- tá curioso????
<astroo-> ?
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-02
<Marcos_> exit
<fernando> preciso saber como intalo flach no ubunto
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Sirrr> you want to install adobe flash player?
<Sirrr> download here https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<astroo-> was gone
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Jeferson> Olá
<Jeferson> Alguém de Santa Catarina?
<Josue_Rezende> Bom dia pinguinzada
<Rudolf> hau!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<RaulSP> Tudo br aqui? Precisando de ajuda
<mercurie> relate o problema :D
<RaulSP> Então, eu tô com o Windows 8 e tô tentando instalar o Ubuntu com um pendrive. Eu não consigo fazer de jeito nenhum com q o Ubuntu seja inicializado e quando consegui uma tela sobre opção de SO a seguinte mensagem apareceu na tela: "The os couldn't be loaded because the file \Ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr is missing or contains error"
<RaulSP> Eu segui os passos de um vídeo pra resolver esse problema só q agora não aparece mais a opção de escolher o SO :(
<mercurie> Você criou um pendrive bootável ou só copiou os arquivos? Tem certeza que não há erro com a imagem baixada?
<RaulSP> Sim, o pendrive tah bootável aqui. Eu baixei direto no site, mas nunca se sabe né? Vou tentar baixar a iso de novo :(
<mercurie> Raul, você desativou o secure boot e o UEFI?
<mercurie> A versão que tá tentando instalar é posterior ao 12.04 e 64 bits?
<RaulSP> Eh o Ubuntu 14.01. Não sei se desativei o secure boot e o UEFI, creio q não
<mercurie> verifique se a imagem é do sistema 64 bits e veja isso do secure boot e UEFI. Só um palpite mesmo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mercurie> olá
<astroo-> ola
<mateus> Pessoal, instalei o Ubuntu 15 e o fone de ouvido não é listado nas configurações de Som. Como posso solucionar este problema?
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-03
<Assiz> nao consigo visualizar video pelo meu facebook
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mercurie> É no firefox Assiz?
<astroo-> ja saiu
<astroo-> e da geraçao do carregar o botao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<manezinho> Boa noite
<manezinho> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Shinob> Olá, estou com um problema com a versão 14.10 do Ubuntu instalada em um PC Pentium 4, NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS 256MB e 1 GB de memória DDR2. Alguém pode me ajudar? Essa é minha primeira vez instalando linux em uma maquina...
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<andretyn> Olá á todos o/
<ubuntero> bom dia
<andretyn> ubuntero, bom dia!
<Jhooseph> Oi
<Hudsonkem> '-' oi
<Jhooseph> Preciso de ajuda
<Jhooseph> Tulips.jpg
<Hudsonkem> tulips.jpg?
<Jhooseph> Estou com problemas. Eu instalei o Ubuntu 14 agora e o mouse fica piscando.
<Jhooseph> Eu não sei como resolver.
<ebrazjr> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<thiagz> hey astroo-, vc é o português né?
<astroo-> ola "culpado"
<astroo-> porque?
<thiagz> conheci vc faz 2 anos nessas internets do IRC
<thiagz> só que entro pouco aqui
<thiagz> pq vc me chamou de "culpado"?
<astroo-> foi 1 piada...
<thiagz> haha
<adriano_> olá  pessoal ?
<adriano_> eu sou adriano colombo
<astroo-> ola
<adriano_> oi
<adriano_> como vai você?
<adriano_> voce è  brasileiro ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<astroo-> portuga
<adriano_> eu  vou  bem  graças a Deus
<adriano_> eusoubrasileiro
<adriano_> eu sou brasileiro
<adriano_> meu facebook é    www.facebook.com/colomboadc
<astroo-> nao uso
<adriano_>  ok
<adriano_>  eu vou sair
<adriano_>  fiquem todos com Deus.
<astroo-> tu tambem  ate
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-02
<barna> vamos lá
<barna> cat /etc/fstab
<barna> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<barna> manda o pastebin desses 2 comandos
<barna> alvaro,
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/gE8VCKqM
<alvaro> esse é o primeiro
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/4mmDPdKv
<alvaro> o segundo
<barna> ok
<barna> parecem ok, mas vamos varificar
<barna> sudo fdisk -l
<barna> e pastebin
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/WC6Pbcvr
<barna> sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<alvaro> feito
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/0sGUMPs6
<alvaro> feito
<barna> massa
<barna> achei uma coisa estranha, pesquisando a respeito
<alvaro> qual?
<barna> nada, é coisa do 16.04.
<barna> eu q ainda to no 14.04
<alvaro> o que me intriga é que é só no boot, que é lento
<barna> kra esses estão ok.
<alvaro> no uso mesmo é muito mais rápido que o 14.04
<barna> agora eu posso brincar com o comp de produção, deixa eu instalar um bootchart nele e re-descobrir como ele funciona
<alvaro> barna tenho 16 gigas de RAM
<alvaro> e o processador mais novo da amd
<alvaro> era para iniciar rápido
<barna> imagino que seja, mas como eu trabalho com eles, preciso de extrema estabilidade, vou esperar até sair o 16.04.1 pra fazer a migração das maquinas.
<barna> assim q eu tiver um tempo livre, vou instalar em um pc só pra testes mesmo.
<alvaro> voce usa amd?
<barna> nops, nenhum amd, 100% intel + nvidia
<alvaro> temo ser esse o problema
<barna> alvaro, seu hd é hdd ou ssd?
<alvaro> hdd
<barna> ahhhh, então num vai ter jeito, vai demorar mesmo.
<alvaro> ?????
<barna> pq ele tem q ler muuuuitos megas p/ iniciar.
<alvaro> mas no 14.04 dava boot em menos de 10 segundos
<barna> e a leitura dos hdd são lentas
<alvaro> agora tá na casa dos 40 segundos
<barna> 10seg ??? com hdd?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> mas a placa mae eo processador eram outros
<barna> pior q eu nem posso fazer uma comparação aki, pq num uso ubuntu padrão.
<alvaro> era um core2Duo de 2,4 ,placa mãe Intel e 4 gigas de RAM
<alvaro> agora estou com um FX8350 de 4.0, placa mãe ASUS, 2 Pentes de 8 da Hyper Kingstone
<alvaro> *Kingston
<alvaro> não faço idéia do que houve
<barna> alvaro, to em outro comp aki fazendo uns testes, jaja eu volto
<alvaro> não demore durmo cedo
<alvaro> volto amanhã á noite
<CowboyFromHeaven> boa nite a todos... sou novo aqui... sou auto didata buscando conhecimento avancado com enfase intuitiva. gostaria de saber oque acham do ubuntu em resumo? obrigado
<astroo-> caiu na teoria
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kanazuchi> oie
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<merlim> bom dia :)
<merlim> mirqui: lol
<mirqui> bom dia , tudo bem :) ?
<merlim> tudo joiia
<merlim> acessa ai o ##._.##
<merlim> to la
<merlim> melhorr
<mirqui> aqui tbm tudo ok :) , isso que serve
<mirqui> ok , um momento
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza ae :)
<merlim> aedigital: man acostuma com esse canal vamos fazer ele o batepapo do ubuntu
<aedigital> eu ja tenho um outro canal
<aedigital> no qual fazemos isto
<aedigital> eh sobre ajuda em linux, mas conversamos sobre tudo la
<mirqui> aqui é mais dirigido a ajuda
<mirqui> e dicas
<merlim> ##._.##
<merlim> acessa l
<merlim> la
<merlim> e qual eh
<merlim> ???
<kanazuchi> x0r
<alvaro> barna, como foi o teste ?
<alvaro> barna  ?
<hggdh> merlim: agora chega de propagandas, por favor
<merlim> que propaganda
<merlim> como assim
<merlim> nao pode conversar aqui to dizendo pra entrarem em outro canal onde pode como isso atrapalha aqui mano???
<hggdh> merlim: não várias vezes por dia
<merlim> hggdh: sim senhor !!!
<AA55> propagandas?
<merlim> AA55: tambem nao entendi porem tudo bem
<barna> al4nc4ds, seu telegram ta funfando?
<merlim> telegram sim
<barna> volteu, caiu por alguns minutos aki
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<barna> alvaro, http://askubuntu.com/questions/710127/how-can-i-set-up-bootchart-in-ubuntu-15-10
<alvaro> mas aí é 15.10
<barna> mesma bosta!
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> testou o boot?
<barna> ooooops, maus ai pelo palavrão.
<alvaro> tranquilo rsrsrsrsrsrs
<barna> sim testei.
<alvaro> diferença é grande
<barna> no 14.04 num funfou, mas nos 16.04 funfou.
<alvaro> minha versão é a 16.04
<alvaro> barna o resultado
<alvaro> https://imagebin.ca/v/2foAIpwzdmHT
<alvaro> mesmo assim é mais lento
<barna> alvaro, isso num vai mudar nada no seu boot, ele só gerou um arquivo de imagem na sua pasta pessoal com os tempos de boot. abe a imagem lá e analize as informações
<alvaro> onde fica armazenada?
<barna> aonde vc gerou, no caso do seu pastebin, foi na pasta pessoal
<barna> com o nome filename.svg
<alvaro> https://imagebin.ca/v/2foBcdcWpNx5
<alvaro> tem erros
<alvaro> ??
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<klin> ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<klin> como esta?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<klin> ah bem. sou novato neste meio
<klin> completamente novato
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<klin> ja havia ouvido falar de irc e resolvi ir conferir
<klin> oh, obrigado
<klin> a quanto tempo estas por aqui?
<astroo-> hoje?
<klin> nao
<klin> de uso do meio mesmo
<astroo-> quase 5 anos
<klin> e um bom tempo
<klin> como começou a usar?
<astroo-> conhecidos
<astroo-> le o privado
<klin> mais sorte entao ne
<klin> quando tem quem oriente e melhor
<klin> privado?
<astroo-> tem 1 janela com o meu nick
<leandroslax> brasil
<kanazuchi> dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<corpsegrinder> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-04
<subzero> a
<subzero> alguem on?
<astroo-> eu sempre como sabes
<subzero> preciso de ajuda
<subzero> com centos
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<subzero> G4rdenal,
<subzero> entende de centos?
<hggdh> subzero: este é um canal de Ubuntu. CentOS é baseado em Red Hat
<subzero> hggdh, eu sei
<hggdh> pois então, não peça ajuda para CentOS aqui.
<Maninho> ¬¬
<alvaro> ^^
<Maninho> pessoal alguem ae tah com problemas com mic no OBS? tipo inicio estrala depois de 1 minuto para "OBS Transmissao de streaming"
<subzero> hggdh, de qualquer forma ja arrumei
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kanazuchi> aid
<Elfon> alguem sabe o comando pra listar quais bancos de dados existem no sqlite?
<Elfon> criei um com o gnucash e quero excluir
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<andretyn> Bom dia!!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza ae , tudo bem :) ?
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: acho q o sqlite n tem um sistema geral onde vc entra e ve o dbs, estilo mysql
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: ele cria em arquivo, ou memória, depende do adapter eu acho
<Elfon> Dead_Thinker: nem eu entendi...salvei um arquivo no formato sqlite...a pasta tá vazia, mas tem 1,4 Mb...já exibi os arquivos ocultos mas não tem nada
<Dead_Thinker> tem q ver como e onde ele tá salvando, se é em memory, file, etc
<Dead_Thinker> o file pode ter um path específico tb, vai q fica no teu home, n sei
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: ve se n tem algo útil aqui https://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/FAQ
<Elfon> Dead_Thinker: vlw pela dica
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<behroge> clear
<Hauvaiana> clear
<hggdh> ?
<Hauvaiana> oooo
<hggdh> Hauvaiana: por favor pare com isto
<Hauvaiana> veio, desculpa... estou tentando entrar no canal... desculpa mesmo... primeira vez
<hggdh> Ursula_Junker: subzero, estás forçando. Troque teu nick.
<hggdh> Hauvaiana: tudo bem.
<Hauvaiana> brigado... prazer...!!
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-05
<alvaro> barna  consegui resolver o problema
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ricsdeol>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-21-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3517U CPU @ 1.90GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,80GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,6GiB, 19,7% free ** Disk: Total: 471,4GiB, 27,3% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: None found ** Uptime: 5h 19m 23s **
<ricsdeol>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-21-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3517U CPU @ 1.90GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,80GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,6GiB, 15,7% free ** Disk: Total: 471,4GiB, 27,3% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: None found ** Uptime: 5h 20m 38s **
<lematchainne> apa ,boa noite pessoal
<lematchainne> alguem ai programa em c , e esta com saco para tirar duvida uma hora dessas?
<Michel> qual é o canal do Ubuntu Gnome?
<Elfon> Alguém sabe se o erro no k3b "OPC Falhou." "Erro FAtal ao inicializar: Erro de entrada/Saída" o q significa?
<Elfon> já tentei gravar em 1x e nada
<Elfon> é a mídia/ já foram 4
<alvaro> Elfon qual sistema esta usando?
<Elfon> ROSA ==> variante do Mandriva
<alvaro> já trocou de drive de gravação?
<alvaro> tive um problema parecido, que era defeito no drive
<alvaro> tem de testar tudo
<alvaro> cabos soltos
<Elfon> alvaro: é um note...o drive foi pouco usado
<alvaro> mesmo assim
<alvaro> talvez isso te ajude
<alvaro> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=39279.0
<alvaro> O k3b é meio temperamental, por isso uso o brasero
<alvaro> Elfon , conseguiu entender?
<Elfon> alvaro: estou gravando arquivos mesmos...agora estou tentando criar uma iso no k3b pra depois queimar no dvd....deu erro na primeira ve
<Elfon> vez
<Elfon> tô achando que todas as mídias estão com problemas...mas são novas...só estavam guardadas
<alvaro> viu o link que enviei?
<Elfon> sim...mas o problema é uma iso pra dvd
<alvaro> No ubuntu ele nem instalou
<alvaro> k3b é para ambiente KDE
<alvaro> instale outro programa de gravação
<alvaro> talvez resolva
<NmeHard> Boa tarde a todos
<NmeHard> Ubuntu 16, gostei muito. muito rápido. Não testei tudo ainda.
<NmeHard> Meu 14.04 ainda está em produção.
<NmeHard> Estou sentindo falta ao tocar o mouse na borda direita da tela, não aparece as telas minimisadas que acho muito prático como no 14.04.
<NmeHard> Não sei se isso é comum a todos ou se tem algo a ver com o compositor.
<aedigital> por logica
<aedigital> deve ter  uma opcao nos itens do painel de controle
<aedigital> que ajuste isto
<aedigital> ou depende tb do window manager que voce  usa
<NmeHard> Então, o "glxgears" mostrou que o 3D está funcionando. Não sei o que pode ser.
<Elfon> hggdh: ping
<asfelix> Elfon: pong
<Elfon> opa
<Elfon> caraca...aconteceu algo estranho....fui gravar um dvd e 18 mídias deram erro...comprei outra e gravou :(
<nuno_nunes> Elfon, o que se passa
<Elfon> nuno_nunes: tava dando erro opc Entrada/Saída no k3b
<Elfon> nem começava a gravar
<nuno_nunes> eu já nem gravo cds
<Elfon> acho q perdi todas as midias :(
<nuno_nunes> e nem dvds
<asfelix> nuno_nunes: eu também não, mas esses dias fui obrigado porque um servidor não tinha opção de boot pela usb
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest7347> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Guest7347> como vai?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<Guest7347> tudo certo
<Guest7347> obrigado
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Guest7347> sim
<Guest7347> primeiro dia hoje
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Guest7347> obrigado!
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest19091> Fala pessoal blz
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest77570> ola
<Guest77570> alguem pode me ajudar?
<oliverio_> opa
<oliverio_> bom dia!
<rafael1> bom dia
<rafael1> estou tentando instalar o flash dos meus navegadores mas não vai nem a pau rs
<rafael1> nos*
<aedigital> olha, o mais pratico  eu considero eh voce  usar o chrome
<aedigital> do ubuntu para isto
<aedigital> normalmente ele ja vem com uma  versao do flash ja embutida
<rafael1> acho que nao veio
<rafael1> pq to tentando entrar em um site de um convenio e ele me da a msg que precisa do flash[
<aedigital> eh o peppermine a versao usada
<aedigital> rafaell mas soh ocorre com este site o problema
<aedigital> tenta por exemplo acessar a pagina inicial do uol
<aedigital> com o chrome e  ve  se da erro no flash
<rafael1> no uol vai ok
<rafael1> vc ta no ubuntu? tenta ver se da a msg no site http://siga.unimedjundiai.com.br
<aedigital> xo ver
<aedigital> uso lubuntu
<rafael1> acho que é a mesma coisa
<aedigital> quase a mesma coisa
<aedigital> a base eh a mesma
<aedigital> entao
<rafael1> acho que o youtube ta usando html5 agora entao nao da pra testar
<aedigital> aparece neste site que voce flaou para mim
<aedigital> uma tela de login
<aedigital> aparentemente carrega corretamente o arquivo em flash
<aedigital> ah sim
<rafael1> que zica
<aedigital> youtube eh html5
<rafael1> no seu ta funcionando
<aedigital> versão 46.0.2490.71
<aedigital> toh com esta versao acima do chrome
<rafael1> eu to no chromium atualizado
<rafael1> e nem no mozzila vai
<aedigital> ah nao
<aedigital> tenta com o chrome
<rafael1> chrome só emulando ou tem pra linux?
<aedigital> tem pra linux
<aedigital> tem pacote adequado
<aedigital> .deb
<aedigital> google-chrome-stable_current
<aedigital> dos navegadores que testei com flash o que achei que funciona geralmente bem eh o  chrome
<aedigital> e sem ter que fazer malabarismos
<rafael1> vou ver se consigo instalar ele
<aedigital> k
<rafael1> esse negocio de instalar repositorio pra tudo e baixar biblioteca manualmente é tenso
<rafael1> uahuahah
<aedigital> baixa o .deb
<rafael1> nao acho o arquivo google-chrome-stable
<aedigital> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/google_chrome/stable/main/base/google-chrome-stable
<aedigital> ta na versao 50
<aedigital> o meu ta desatualizado
<rafael1> entao
<rafael1> da pagina nao encontrada
<rafael1> erro 404
<rafael1> :s
<aedigital> aqui carregou normal
<aedigital> eh uma cpu de 32 bit ou 64bits que voce tem?
<aedigital> x86 ou 64?
<rafael1> 32
<rafael1> a 64 vai
<aedigital> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_50.0.2661.94-1_i386.deb
<aedigital> hummm
<aedigital> ah ta
<aedigital> eh, a 32 da erro
<aedigital> :\
<rafael1> sortudo demais
<rafael1> uahauuah
<aedigital> tem que buscar outro local
<aedigital> no site do google deve ter
<rafael1> no site deles eles me mandam a 64 uhauha
<rafael1> https://www.google.com.br/chrome
<aedigital> aceita ae
<aedigital> vou mandar o .deb que tenho aqui
<rafael1> nao ta vindo nada
<aedigital> :\
<aedigital> o firewall deve estar bloqueando o dcc
<rafael1> zica uahauh
<rafael1> li uma noticia que a google ta matando o chrome x32 pra linux
<rafael1> :S
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> :\
<rafael1> tu nao consegue upar esse seu .deb na nuvem?
<aedigital> nope
<aedigital> voce tem skype?
<rafael1> aqui nao
<oliverio_> pessoal
<oliverio_> quando instala o ubuntu 16.04 já vem com unity 8?
<aedigital> me parece que nao
<aedigital> soh no 18.04 lts
<aedigital> vixe
<hggdh> oliverio_: não, 16.04 ainda usa Unity7. É esperado que a 16.10 use Unity8
<oliverio_> ah, sim
<oliverio_> achava que já vinha com a unity 8, por isso eu instalei e não vi mudança nenhuma. estranhei..
<hggdh> oliverio_: Unity8 pode ser instalado no 16.04, mas não é suportado (excepto pelos developers, via bug no launchpad)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> asfelix, tu podes fazer boot por usb com hirens boot cd
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asfelix> nuno_nunes: oi?
<nuno_nunes> eu ontem sai
<nuno_nunes> quando fazes boot por pc sem boot na bios ah uma app que faz isso
<nuno_nunes> que corre pelo cd
<R00T3R> opa e ai aedigital
<aedigital> R00T3R, opa
<R00T3R> agora agor tem que ser pvteco rss
<aedigital> :\
<caipora> pessoal, alguém sabe alguma forma de instalar uma grammar checking no ubuntu para todo o sistema, e não apenas para o office ou para o navegador de internet? Eu uso um Mac OS e lá tem um sistema de grammar checking para todo o sistema. Alguma dica?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> caipora: é uma boa isso dai, se descobrir compartilha :)
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tab_> boa tarde
<barna> tarde
<tab_> sabe algum modo de atualizar o touch pad de um dell nobookte
<tab_> ?
<tab_> tentei o sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics gpointing-device-settings
<tab_> mas me volta que o pacote nao tem candidatos
<tab_> aff
<tab_> :/
<barna> como assim?
<tab_> funcionava direito na versão antiga desse ubuntu
<tab_> touchpad travando
<tab_> anda um pouco e trava sabe, parece mouse velho kkkkk
<barna> huuumm. qual o modelo do note e qual versão do ubuntu?
<tab_> dell 1458
<tab_> ubuntu 16.04
<barna> ok, to pesquisando aki
<tab_> editei  o xorg aqui tava mouse e nao synaptics
<tab_> parece q voltou
<tab_> valeu barna
<tab_> qualquer coisa eu aviso, vou reiniciar e verificar
<arimura> alguem tenhou "sudo do-release-upgrade" e da 15.10 para 16.04 e abortou por erro de calculo do upgrade?
<Fernando-Basso> Eu atualizei o xubuntu pelo "software-updater".
<Fernando-Basso> Funcionou no trabalho e no pc da minha lady em casa.
<Fernando-Basso> arimura: O teu ubuntu está com os pacotes da versão atual do ubuntu atualizado?
<Fernando-Basso> arimura: Está em um ambiente sem X?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-08
<arimura> Sai e voltei
<arimura> em ambiente X
<astroo-> ok
<arimura> lista os pacotes, baixa e quando vai calcular o upgrade para começar dá erro de cálculo, aborta e volta os pacotes
<arimura> uns dizem para executar na console "sudo do-release-upgrade" com "-d" , outros com "-c" e outros sem nada. todos dão o mesmo erro.
<arimura> os repositórios "app" estão habilitados. Será que preciso desabilitar manualmente no update center?
<arimura> estou 15.10 para 16.04
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<arimura> valew!!!
<Guest69082> \ join
<Punisher_> test
<astroo-> ok
<Punisher_> valeu astroo
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<invaderzim2> Olar pessoar...
<invaderzim2> Faz anos que nunca consegui fazer funcionar o scanner no meu linux... sempre o mesmo erro, é bem cabeludo parece o problema
<invaderzim2> (xsane:4317): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<evo> mysql tenso affs, dpkg: erro ao processar o pacote mysql-server-5.7 (--configure):
<evo> tenso pacote quebrado :S
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<barna> tarde!
<nuno_nunes> barnas estas bem
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> Boa noite a todos!!
<astroo-> ola
<merlim> boa noite
<merlim> !
<astroo-> ola
<merlim> e ae man
<astroo-> tudo bem?
<merlim> joiinha e tu
<astroo-> tambem
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-01
<astroo-> Ubuntu founder retakes the CEO throne, many employees gone  https://www.ghacks.net/2017/04/30/ubuntu-founder-retakes-the-ceo-throne-many-employees-gone/
<hggdh> por volta de 130 demitidos
<astroo-> muitos
<hggdh> sim...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<qweqwe> Boa tarde galera
<qweqwe> Alguem de uma força... meu terminal ta iniciando com o arranque do xubuntu sendo que nao ta configurado pra salvar sessao
<qweqwe> Tava caçando no google e no vol e sempre sugerem que algo estaria configurado mas no meu caso nao ta
<qweqwe> Fico no aguardo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<claudio-tux> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> pessoal, a um bomtempo atras comprei o jogo Amnesia no Ubuntu Software Center
<claudio-tux> estou tentando localizar a opção reinstalar compras antesriores, mas nao funciona
<claudio-tux> estou usando o Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<claudio-tux> ja instalar a central de programas ubuntu
<claudio-tux> nem o jogo eu encontro
<astroo-> ola
<claudio-tux> será que perdi meu dinheiro?
<claudio-tux> astroo-: boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sfdebug> olá, o acesso ao site do Itaú deixou de funcionar no chrome para algum de vocês?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sfdebug> para mim estava funcionando normalmente até sexta-feira, hoje fui tentar acessar e diz que tem que instalar aquela porcaria do guardião, que, mesmo após instalado, quando volto ao site, diz que não está instalado.
<sfdebug> astroo-, blz, vlw.
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> tenta o firefox
<sfdebug> no firefox funciona, mas eu uso o chrome como browser...
<sfdebug> perai, vou rebootar aqui...
<sfdebug> alguém ai teve o problema com oo acessar o banco itau via chrome?
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<magalhaes> Olá pessoal. Estou com umas duvidas em gpg, alguém pode dar uma ajuda?
<magalhaes> Neste momento não consigo fazer nada no terminal...aprecem-me erros como este  gpg: impossível abrir `/home/magalhaes/.gnupg/pubring.gpg'
<magalhaes> e este gpg: keydb_search_first failed: erro na abertura do ficheiro
<magalhaes> ja encontrei o problema. Obrigado
<magalhaes> está resolvido
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<GuilhermeCunha> pooo
<GuilhermeCunha> canal lotado
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> ops
<GuilhermeCunha> canal errado'
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<feioso> estou com problema no meu lxde
<feioso> alguem help?
<astroo-> ola
<feioso> alguém on?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e da 1 tempo
<danilo> feioso: diga qual é a sua dúvida, se alguém ler e souber vai te responder
<feioso> danilo, quando gero um Xorg -configure
<feioso> aparece vários dispositivos de video disponivel
<feioso> como gero uma conf especifica para usar?
<danilo> eu não sei, mas espere um pouco que se alguém souber te responde
<hggdh> normalmente não mais é necessário configura-se o xorg
<feioso> hggdh, meu ubuntu
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-05
<feioso> bugou, nao inicia o lxde
<feioso> da erro e fica no terminal como root
<feioso> da pra da startx loga como root mais quando troco o usuario no terminal e do startx da erro
<feioso> conextion refused
<hggdh> qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<feioso> 16.04
<hggdh> veja dmesg, os logs do xorg, e o log do systemd
<hggdh> teu problema não é configurar Xorg, mas descobrir o que ocorreu
<feioso> hggdh, aonde vejo os logs?
<hggdh> Xorg: /var/log/Xorg*.log
<hggdh> dmesg: dmesg|less
<hggdh> systemd log: journalctl -xe
<hggdh> sugestão: reboot, depois veja os logs
<feioso> Comando 'dmesg:' não encontrado, você quis dizer:
<feioso>  Comando 'dmesg' do pacote 'util-linux' (main)
<feioso> dmesg:: comando não encontrado
<feioso> (END)
<feioso> [1]+  Parado                  dmesg: dmesg | less
<feioso> root@subzero:~#
<hggdh> dmesg|less
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<huehue> Bom dia galerinha.
<huehue> Estou com um problema aqui escroto, que ainda não descobrir do que se trata. percebi que só comecou acontecer isso depois que instalar o virtualbox, kkk. Pois bem, a maquina está desligando sozinha! kk já dei um revirando no dmesg e syslog e não achei nada plausivel, queria a ajuda de alguém, acho que estou deixando passar alguma coisa. Agradeço desde já! :-)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Programador> boa tarde
<Programador> Acer é marca boa para notebook?
<mirqui> não sei te dizer cara , tenho um lg
<mirqui> mas já ví muita propaganda do acer
<Programador> vi um notebook da acer com I3 de sétima geração por 1600, 4 gb ddr4
<Programador> achei muito boa a configuração e o preço, custo-beneficio
<LeandroLuiz> manda ai pra nos
<Programador> mas não sei se a marca é boa
<LeandroLuiz> o link
<Programador> vou mandar
<LeandroLuiz> eu tenho um acer
<LeandroLuiz> desde 2011
<LeandroLuiz> não é a melhor coisa do mundo não
<mirqui> vc quer para algo expecífico ?
<LeandroLuiz> mas ta ai até hoje
<LeandroLuiz> firme e forte
<Programador> Notebook Acer Aspire ES1- 572-37PZ com Intel® Core i3-7100U, 4GB, 1TB, Leitor de Cartões, HDMI, Bluetooth, LED 15.6" e Windows 10
<LeandroLuiz> e o link pra comprar?
<Programador> http://www.pontofrio.com.br/Informatica/Notebook/Notebook-Acer-Aspire-ES1-572-37PZ-com-Intel-Core-i3-7100U-4GB-1TB-Leitor-de-Cartoes-HDMI-Bluetooth-LED-15-6-e-Windows-10-11281125.html
<Programador> porém entrando pelo adsense no google tá por 1600
<Programador> muito bizarro, estas lojas a varejos vendem o mesmo produto por vários preços diferentes
<LeandroLuiz> hum
<LeandroLuiz> problema é só essa memória ai
<LeandroLuiz> mas vc pode expandir
<Programador> sim
<Programador> mas pesquisando em todas as lojas
<mirqui> sim, 4 gb é meio pouco
<Programador> foi o melhor notebook em custo-beneficio que achei
<Programador> de outra marca com pelo menos esta configuração tá muito mais caro
<mirqui> vc procurou em lojas de informática ?
<Programador> ponto frio casas bahia walmar extra americanas
<LeandroLuiz> Programador: meio pesado tb e grande
<LeandroLuiz> se vc não se importa com isso
<LeandroLuiz> tenho um 15.6 e é bem pesado
<Programador> a configuração sendo boa e as peças de qualidade pra mim ta otimo
<Programador> LeandroLuiz:  é voce que usa net?
<Programador> outro dia entrei aqui pra reclama da oi
<Programador> migrei para a net
<Programador> bem melhor
<LeandroLuiz> não
<LeandroLuiz> olha
<LeandroLuiz> pensando bem
<LeandroLuiz> dá pra achar melhor
<Programador> contratei 60 mega mas no wifi do meu celular chega no minimo 20 mega e no maximo 30 mega, as vezes raramente 40 mega
<mirqui> mas é 10% do net
<Programador> sim
<mirqui> até que está bem
<Programador> mas chegando 20 mega pelo menos ja estou contente
<Programador> porque a oi nao chegava nem 5 mega
<Programador> e so vivia instavel
<mirqui> quanto vc paga ?
<Programador> eu havia montado o combo com o telefone local + tv light hd + internet de 60 mega
<Programador> ficou 225 mensal
<Programador> porem tinha poucos canais interessantes no light hd para o meu entediado
<mirqui> em cidade grande ?
<Programador> migrei para o mix hd
<Programador> ficou 259
<Programador> rio de janeiro
<mirqui> haa capital , tudo funciona
<mirqui> mas vc pode achar coisa melhor
<Programador> mas se quiser colocar apenas a internet de 60 mega fica por 80 nos primeiros meses e 119 acho depois
<mirqui> se ficar com o combo internwt telefone
<Programador> entao na minha residencia so chega net e oi
<Programador> eu coloquei a oi e me arrependi
<mirqui> eu tinha da oi
<Programador> me venderam 10 mega e nao chegava nem 5
<Programador> o proprio tecnico disse que la nao chegava 10 mega
<mirqui> só vivia caindo
<Programador> que me enganaram
<Programador> sim
<Programador> so caia tb
<Programador> direto caindo
<Programador> ai cancelei e coloquei a net
<Programador> to satisfeito
<Programador> é caro mas pelo menos funciona
<mirqui> foi o caso de que a oi queria me contratar 2 mega
<Programador> eu queria colocar a Vivo
<mirqui> e aqui por perto de casa só d 1[
<Programador> porém é muito monopolio
<Programador> eu me cadastrei no site
<Programador> disseram que nao havia disponibilidade
<Programador> que quando houvesse entrariam em contato
<Programador> depois de 1 mes os atendente da vivo ficam me enchendo o saco no celular o dia todo ligando
<mirqui> huee , compra o router
<Programador> dizendo que tinha uma vaga disponivel na minha localidade
<mirqui> da vivo[
<Programador> fiquei feliz da vida
<Programador> mas só durou alguns segundos de felicidade
<Programador> queriam me vender o mesmo plano do site porém por um valor maior
<Programador> dai eu questionei
<mirqui> ai é ruim
<Programador> e deram várias desculpas
<mirqui> foi o que aconteceu comigo com a tim
<Programador> a primeira desculpa é que era mais caro por causa da despesa com o telemarketing
<Programador> ai eu falei que isto é ilegal porque no site tava um outro valor bem mais baixo
<Programador> ai deram outra desculpa
<mirqui> eles me disseram que a internet era 46 reais
<mirqui> e que não aumentava disso
<mirqui> só que era só internet , as ligações eram a parte
<Programador> este é o problema do brasil
<mirqui> veio um rombo no final do mês
<Programador> somos roubados por todos lados
<Programador> politicos, empresas, etc
<mirqui> e por um serviço ruim ainda
<Programador> se voce vai contrata um serviço de uma empresa la fora
<Programador> nao tem nenhuma pegadinha, nenhum golpe
<Programador> mas se contrata aqui
<Programador> sempre tem pegadinha, golpe
<mirqui> e por um terço do preço
<mirqui> aqui a internet é muito cara
<mirqui> e de péssima qualidade
<Programador> so sei de uma coisa
<Programador> nunca mais uso Oi
<Programador> to com trauma da oi
<mirqui> eu uso via rádio
<Programador> quanto ao suporte tecnico, instalação, num tenho nada a reclamar
<mirqui> vale cada centavo que pago
<Programador> mas a infra-estrutura deles é precaria
<Programador> querem vender um serviço que não tem capacidade de oferecer
<Programador> porque nao investem na infra-estrutura da rede
<mirqui> baixo 2 , 3 isos por semana
<mirqui> sim ,
<mirqui> verdade
<Programador> so investem em bairro muito nobre,
<mirqui> mais investimento = melhor produto= mais gente feliz
<Programador> sim
<mirqui> e afinal
<mirqui> vai ter limite de banda larga ou não ?
<Programador> na net tem
<mirqui> não falaram mais
<Programador> 150 gb mensal para quem tem 60 mega
<Programador> isso equivale a 5 gb diario
<Programador> na vivo é 170 gb mensal pra velocidade de 50 mega
<mirqui> e para asvelocidades menores ?
<Programador> a Oi menciona no contrato mas nao aplica, ate entao é ilimitado
<Programador> mas do que adianta eu usa largura de banda ilimitada da oi se a internet so vive instavel e nao chega nem 5 mega
<Programador> kkk
<Programador> mirqui: na net 15 ou 25 mega de velocidade sao 80 gb de franquia mensal
<mirqui> e o valor diário ?
<mirqui> vc falou em 5gb
<Programador> isso é uma estatisica que fiz
<Programador> nao tem limite diario
<Programador> é mensal
<mirqui> uma iso grande por exemplo
<mirqui> do suse ou do debian
<mirqui> e tem que passar o resto do mês
<mirqui> com velocidade reduzida ?
<Programador> mas uma iso tem 1 gb
<Programador> se estora a fraqnuia sim reduzem
<mirqui> se extrapolar os 5 gb diários ?
<mirqui> baaa
<Programador> 5 gb diario foi uma dedução minha
<Programador> a franquia é mensal
<mirqui> prefiro a minha tartaruguinha , mas posso baixar quantas isos quizer
<Programador> vc usa Oi?
<mirqui> a iso do suse tem 4,5 gb
<mirqui> não , via rádio
<Programador> ah sim
<Programador> o ubuntu tem alguma versão especifica pra pen drive?
<Programador> porque a versão no site 16.
<Programador> eu rodo no pendrive
<mirqui> todas são
<Programador> o navegador sempre trava
<Programador> to com o hd do note lento demais
<mirqui> vc formata o pendrive
<Programador> ia usa o pendrive como disco rigido
<mirqui> faz a iso
<Programador> tenho ate um hd externo mas o barramento é usb
<mirqui> com o programa do ubuntu mesmo
<Programador> nao tem entrada pra sata
<Programador> entao vou usar o pendrive mesmo
<mirqui> gerador de isos
<Programador> senao colocava meu hd externo no note plugado no sata
<Programador> sim fiz isso no pendrive
<Programador> mas é muito limitado
<Programador> nao consigo fazer instalações
<mirqui> e qual problema do navegador ?
<Programador> e o navegador trava direto
<Programador> agora se rodo no hd funciona de boa
<mirqui> com o ubuntu instalado no hd ?
<Programador> sim
<Programador> ai funciona numa boa
<Programador> mas se uso pelo pendrive
<Programador> buga muito
<mirqui> ai não entendo
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<mirqui> faz uns 4 anos que uso
<mirqui> comessei com o ubuntu/mint
<Programador> outra coisa que nao gostei no ubuntu
<mirqui> agora estou usando o suse
<Programador> o botao de minimiza fechar
<Programador> fica no lado esquerdo
<Programador> todo mundo ja ta acostumado a usar no lado direito porque sempre foi assim no windows
<mirqui> questão de costume :)
<Programador> entao nosso cerebro por padrao ja vai no lado direito
<mirqui> usa o ubuntu mate
<Programador> acho palhaçada querer diferenciar esses detalhes que nao tras beneficio algum pelo contrario so dificulta
<mirqui> tem como deixar do lado direito ou esquerdo
<mirqui> verdade
<mirqui> mas como te disse
<mirqui> questão de gosto
<mirqui> ubuntu mate tem várias opções
<mirqui> de configuraçao
<mirqui> pelo mate tweak
<Programador> sim
<mirqui> pena que vão descontinuar o ubuntu unity
<mirqui> mas eu estou usando o suse com a dock do ubuntu :)
<mirqui> estou usando o xfce
<mirqui> e adicionei mais um painel , nele fiz a dock
<Programador> outra coisa que observei
<Programador> o linux nao abre jar
<Programador> tem que abrir via terminal no comando
<Programador> java -jar arquivo.jar
<Programador> ou criar um arquivo executavel com a linha de comando
<mirqui> jar é um tipo de pacote , não ?
<Programador> programa java
<mirqui> tipo zip ?
<mirqui> haaa
<mirqui> foi um parto este ano para entregar o ir
<mirqui> tentei a versão 16.04
<mirqui> e pedia a maquina virtual java para instalar o programa da receita
<mirqui> ai voltei a versão 14.04
<Programador> pra que ir se ja somos tributados diariamente em tudo que compramos?
<mirqui> deu de boa
<mirqui> mas tem que declarar ahaha
<Programador> ate o salario mensal é tributado
<mirqui> e o pior é que eles sabem o quanto ganhamos
<Programador> mas ja num fica tudo declarado nos tributos?
<mirqui> vem o demosntrativo
<mirqui> pq ter que declarar então
<mirqui> olha só
<mirqui> depois que enviamos a declaração , fui tentar a versão 16
<Programador> tambem nao sei pra que ir, acho que é só pra arrancar nosso dinheiro mesmo
<mirqui> e deu para instalar a versão java
<Programador> ja num pagamos todo mês o IR no salario?
<Programador> que vem descontado o ir
<mirqui> dava um problema no java ice-tea
<mirqui> pois então , não sei pq declarar
<mirqui> se já vem o demostrativo de quanto o sujeito ganha
<shadows__> list
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-06
<altecnologic> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<altecnologic> alguem ai conhece mexe com pascal?
<astroo-> le o privado
<altecnologic> eu programa algumas coisas.
<altecnologic> programo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<CaffeBR> Boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<merlim> astroo-, fala man
<astroo-> ola pa
<astroo-> le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-30
<arejano> nick Arkk4dio
<Arkk4dio> exit
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-01
<Dreamulador> .regnick
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-03
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> tudo bem aedigital :)
<mirqui> ?
<aedigital> mirqui,  opa buenas
<aedigital> suave aqui
<aedigital>  mirqui e ae?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<aedigital> good
<mirqui> suave na nave neste quinta :) ?
<aedigital> anram, rs
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> vc ta usando o ubuntu 18.04 ?
<aedigital> ou alguma variavel dele?
<mirqui> não , o 18.04 mesmo
<mirqui> pq ?
<aedigital> to tendo problemas para usar ele com o banco do brasil
<aedigital> mas eh de certa forma eh normal
<mirqui> haa , não uso internet home basnk
<aedigital> eu uso e bastante
<mirqui> tendou o debian ?
<aedigital> nao
<mirqui> o firefix é de uso extendido
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> mas eh os probleminhas que surgem apos um lancamento mesmo
<mirqui> os plugins funcionam melhor
<aedigital> daqui a alguns dias/semanas devera estar resolvido
<mirqui> sim , arescem lançaram
<aedigital> entao no momento to usando uma instalacao com o 16.04 mesmo
<mirqui> está estável , mas sempre tem arestas
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> estou  usando o chromium
<mirqui> o firefox estava pegando muita coisa
<mirqui> e em sites normais
<mirqui> eadigital , vc tem o synaptic no seu ubuntu 18 ?
<mirqui> se tiver , instala o firefox esp , acho que vai funcionar
<mirqui> se não tiver o synaptic , instala
<aedigital> opa
<aedigital> k
<mirqui> de nada , vai que cola :)
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> de repente funfa
<mate|94787> ola
#ubuntu-br 2019-04-30
<SanzFC> Pq não recomendam o Ubuntu 19.04 no tópico?
<astroo-> porque o canal e muito "parado"
<hggdh> por que esqueci
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar algumas horas. Tenha paciência! || Ubuntu 19.04 é recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: https://usn.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-br 2019-05-02
<Cesar_Augusto> bom dia
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe se o pidgin tem carteira de bitcoin para receber doações ?
<Cesar_Augusto> alias boa parte pelo meu horário auheahue
<mbnunes> opa turma
<mbnunes> beleza?
<valeyard> eae
<mbnunes> beleza
<mbnunes> galera voces por acaso usam proftpd?
<mbnunes> estou com uma merda de problema no ubuntu 18
<mbnunes> ele funciona lindo com as minhas configs no ubuntu 14
<hggdh> mbnunes: não uso, lamento. Mas, por favor cuida de tua linguagem. Sem palavrões por cá :-)
<hggdh> mbnunes: alias, não existe Ubuntu 18. Existem 18.04 (LTS) e 18.10
<mbnunes> desculpe a ignorancia com relacao a especificação dos "ubuntus"
<hggdh> 18.04 é suportado por 5 anos (até Abril 2023); 18.10 é suportado até Jul 2019
<hggdh> sem problemas
<valeyard> po, que eu saiba oq ele falou não é palavrão, kek
<hggdh> de 2014 para 2018, o proftpd pode ter tido *varias* mudanças em comportamento. Acho que é necessário uma verificação geral na configuração. Por exemplo, poucos usavam TLSv1.2
<hggdh> valeyard: é sim... :-)
<marquezini> o/
<marquezini> porque os updates estão demorados?
<marquezini> internet aqui é 100mb
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2019-05-03
<hggdh> marquezini: talvez os mirrors sendo usados?
<marquezini> tentei o ufpr,globo,ufscar só esta baixando em 100kb estranho né
<marquezini> vo tenta de novo
<hggdh> com outro mirror, de preferencia :-)
<marquezini> 130 150 kb
<marquezini> acho q é o provedor que deve estar me zoando
<hggdh> por cá minha última atualização estava em 8MB/s
<marquezini> então
<marquezini> aqui esta zuado a internet
<marquezini> vou ligar p eles amanhã
<hggdh> mas... estou a usar o site principal (e não moro no Brazil)
<marquezini> eu baixava em 3mb/s so pode ser problema do provedor
<marquezini> eu acredito que eles devem ter feito alguma regra de limitador de banda no roteador pra limitar o update deles mesmo, e acabou caindo em mim aqui..
<marquezini> hggdh, tem mto emprego de TI ai em portugal?
<hggdh> marquezini: em PT, não sei; more nos US
<marquezini> a é verdade
<marquezini> ai paga em media 70k ano pelo que ouvi falar
<hggdh> eu diria entre 50k e 80k na media
<hggdh> com experiencia, 80k+
<marquezini> ai realmente é um pais de verdade
<marquezini> no brasil não se ganha nem 1/4 disso
<marquezini> vc trabalha com redes
<hggdh> marquezini: cuidado :-) os custos de vida são, também, maiores...
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-27
<othuki_>   /msg NickServ register Lyu@2019
<othuki_>   /msg NickServ identify Lyu@2019
<othuki_> boa noite
<Celso> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<othuki_> quais assuntos são tratados nesse canal?
<Celso> Ubuntu
<Celso> ou derivados
<othuki_> ok
<Ricardo__> vcs falando de debian 10.. e eu com o 7 até hj sem suporte.. pq a placa ati eh velha e a a amd nao faz mais drivers proprietarios parou em 2013 ultimo driver... mas tenho o 10 em dual boot mas ai nao funciona saida pra tv por cabo rgb sem driver proprietario... paciencia
<astroo-> triste
<astroo-> o mal principal do mundo linux
<astroo-> drivers
<Ricardo__> so comprando uma gforce mas o pc é antigo nem vou mexer mais...core 2 duo 6600 deve ter uns 13 anos ja eras vo tocar ate explodir
<Ricardo__> ta rodando bem debian com openbox... velho crunchbang kk minimo ao extremo
<cabuloso> 20.04
<cabuloso> ¹
<aO100hzplus59> here
<aO100hzplus59> we need more linux cn server
<aO100hzplus59> paradigma
<aO100hzplus59> sysv|sysctl <- user settler
<aO100hzplus59> driver|module + sysv|sysctl <- fuser_settler
<aO100hzplus59> linux cn server alok
<aO100hzplus59> andy nodroid 'permission' 9+ dataleak
<aO100hzplus59> althought restrict strict modal action event
<aO100hzplus59> iot
<aO100hzplus59> prefer gnu/linux didi
<aO100hzplus59> http //linux-libre.fsfla.org/pub/linux-libre/releases/
<aO100hzplus59> Sé Libre
<aO100hzplus59> whos charger give a try fwts
<aO100hzplus59> *chage
<astroo-> hello
<astroo-> here is portuguese language
<astroo-> is #ubuntu in english
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-28
<hggdh> csop
<Nobrega> Olá.
<Nobrega> Eu tento dar boot do Ubuntu (v20...) pelo Pendrive, mas no p.o.s.t., antes mesmo de aparecer a memória fisica total da máquina, o pc trava, sem o pendrive funciona normal, na parece ter dano no pendrive+usb, ta normal, mas nao dá boot em vs de ubuntu
<Nobrega> O pendrive só deveria ser lido após o POST ne? LoL!
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-29
<walter__> oi, estou com meu teclado mal configurado e nao consigo setar para abnt2
<walter__> alguem em casa?
<walter__> bom dia!
<walter__> ?
<walter__> alguem aí?
<walter__> ola?
<astroo-> ola
<walter__> boa noite
<walter__> astroo-, to com um problemao aqui de power off do 20.04
<walter__> o deslifamento simpoesmente nao conclui
<walter__> tem alguma sudestão?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> por acaso es programador?
<walter__> engenheiro civil
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-02
<OERIAS> ola
<astroo-> ola
<pekman> ola
<astroo-> ola
<pekman> OERIAS: qual o problema?
<OERIAS> Eu só queria parar e dizer ola
<pekman> ola
<pekman> então
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-03
<hzplus> here
<hzplus> conseguiram o mutter|gnome-session beignet
<astroo-> ola
<hzplus> mutter single_thread gnome-shell beginet
<hzplus> astroo- diz
<hzplus> astroo- mutter single_thread gnome-shell beginet ,saca isso
<astroo-> nao sei do assunto
<hzplus> astroo- ...
<astroo-> tenho o maior projeto para o mundo linux livre nos ultimos anos alem de gratis
<OERIAS> ola astroo-
<hzplus> here
<hzplus> acl /lib/firmware /lib/modules
<hzplus> dkms
<hzplus> sysv|systemd
<hzplus> rootless
<hzplus> anycas knows /lib keychain includes
<hzplus> strix modules.*
<hzplus> passwd -l * EXCEPT fuser_aux
<hzplus> xD
<hzplus> acl /lib/firmware /lib/modules /lib32 /lib64 /libx32 /usr/lib //usr/lib32 /usr//lib64 /usr//libx32 strix modules.* keychain
<hzplus> pilha datena wifi
<hzplus> hahae
<hzplus> missing calibre
<hzplus> acl /lib/firmware /lib/modules /lib32 /lib64 /libx32 /usr/lib //usr/lib32 /usr//lib64 /usr//libx32 strix modules.* keychain ASH notify LOCAL
<hzplus> grub locked /boot crypt
<hzplus> xD
<hzplus> rands
<hzplus> dunno forget include
<hzplus> indie dundee
<Undertaker> tem alguma previsão de data do ubuntu 20.04 LTS?
<Undertaker> ???
